#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-17
<swistak35> shit, nie mam pomysłu jak nazwać model pliku, File nie wypada bo keyword ; <
<swistak35> ostatecznie nazwę go dupa, ale ma ktoś jakieś lepsze propozycje? : S
<Cyr4x> siema wiecie moze jak zrobic zeby proftpd po zalogowaniu na danego usera nie wpuszczał wyżej niż jego katalog? bo teraz to sobie mogę po całym systemie chodzić
<Cyr4x> spróbowałem w configu wpisac default root ~, ale to nic nie dało
<Cyr4x> eh, w złym configu jak sie okazało
<Guest43968> witam, nie znacie jakiejś metody na odzyskanie (czy to w ogóle jest możliwe) nadpisanego (prawdopodobnie :/) pliku?
<PushUpek> jak nadpisałeś, to nie odzyskasz ;)
<NightWish`> a jak nie to tez to jest trudne
<PushUpek> nie do końca ;D
<PushUpek> ale są większe szanse na powodzenie ;D
<Guest43968> damn, tak myslalem :/
<Guest43968> no ale zawsze warto zapytać
<Guest43968> i mieć nadzieję, że nie nadpisałem i się uda jakoś
<PushUpek> a czym nadpisałeś?
<Guest43968> ech długa historia
<Guest43968> dziewczyna edytowała prace zaliczeniowa i jej sie lapek rozladowal
<Guest43968> w OOWriterze
<Guest43968> i niby miala autosave wlaczony, ale jakos nie ma starego pliku
<NightWish`> no to powinienes to jakos odzyskac
<Guest43968> *wroc: nowego, tylko stary
<Guest43968> OOWirterowe odzyskiwanie pliku nic nie dalo :/
<PushUpek> ja bym poszukał w ukrytym katalogu oo w katalogu domowym ;)
<Guest43968> checked :/
<PushUpek> no to nie mam pomysłów ;D
<PushUpek> a nie wydrukowała wersji na brudno?:>
<Guest43968> no właśnie tuż przed wydrukowaniem (takie ost. poprawki) to były (co boli najbardziej)
<Guest43968> sprawa wydaje się być przesądzona :/
<PushUpek> yhm
<PushUpek> cóz, z pamięci pozostaje napisać na nowo
<Guest43968> ma na szczęście jakąś starszą wersje pliku zapisaną
<Guest43968> ale i tak jakieś 5-6h jej poszło w /dev/null
<PushUpek> ja tam jak coś ważnego piszę, to daję autosave co 1m ;P
<Guest43968> co dziwne- pomimo tego autosava nie ma tej wersji pliku (a akurat przy mnie siedziała jak to sie działo, wiec wiem, ze nie skasowala/nie nadpisala starą wersją)
<PushUpek> domyślam się, że sprawdzałeś ścieżkę do backupu czy tam przypadkiem nie ma?:)
<PushUpek> bo gdzieś tam w opcjach się ją ustawia w oo
<Guest43968> a wiesz, że nie?
<Guest43968> ale sprawdziłem w .openoffice.org/3/user/backup i nie bylo tam tego (ale byl jakiś pusty plik o takiej samej nazwie)
<Guest43968> nie udalo mi sie nic znaleźć
<Guest43968> dzięki za pomoc
<Guest43968> branoc wszystkim
<tar-gz> Cze
<PoKrAk> jelollllllllllll
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłł
<PoKrAk> :P
<tar-gz> Siemka
<tar-gz> znowu distro jakiegoś szukam.
<PoKrAk> tar-gz litosci
<PoKrAk> masz debiana co wiecej znowu ci potrzeba
<tar-gz> no ja mam debiana na  osobnej partycji
<tar-gz> mam jeszce jedną, żeby sobie poinstalować co dla zabicia nudów.
<tar-gz> zresztą i tak bedę czegoś szukał na netbooka
<PoKrAk> dla zabicia nudów pokombinuj z ldapem, z poczta z konfiguracja nagiosa etc etc
<tar-gz> ^^
<tar-gz> Chyba suse z e17 na netbooka wsadze
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: to wez odrazu dedykowana distro -> opengeu lub swiezsza pinguyos e17
<PoKrAk> http://www.pinguyos.com/forum/Thread-e17-pinguy-remix--22
<tar-gz> e tam to jest na ubuntu
<Wizard> joł
<Wizard> mam takie pytanie
<Wizard> mam kubuntu-netbook lucid, ten gadżet plasmy netbookowy to jest jakieś autorskie cuś ubuntu, czy część kde4?
<tar-gz> Wizard: O! ty miałeś lunara!
<Wizard> przez trochę
<tar-gz> też Ci lin tak piprzył, przy kompilacji czegokolwiek?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> gładko chodizło
<Wizard> ale wywaliłem go w przysłowiowy, wschodniosłowiański piździec
<tar-gz> Wizard: znaczy czy Cie wypytywał w kółko o to samo.
<Wizard> a to tak
<Wizard> sourcemage tak nie robił
<Wizard> chociaż instalacja gnome2 na sourcemage to była katorga
<Wizard> dlatego wolę gentoo
<Wizard> ustawiasz flagi i masz w dupie
<tar-gz> Wizard: z gentoo sobie nie poradze
<Wizard> e tam, ma dobrą dokumentację
<Wizard> wczoraj moja laska się nad gentoo zastanawiała
<Wizard> ;P
<tar-gz> ;-D
<PushUpek> bry ;]
<Wizard> siemano
<PoKrAk> bry sciemniaczu
<PushUpek> ściemniaczu?:>
<PoKrAk> z jakim distro teraz zdradzasz ?? :)
<PushUpek> wciąż gentoo ;D
<PoKrAk> ZDRAJCA
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> zpalic powiesic i utopic
<PoKrAk> spalic :P
<PushUpek> nie lubię wody, wole zrzucenie z przepaści :DDD
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: a jakiego distro powinien uzywac?
<PoKrAk> wiec 6topienie najpierw odbedzie sie
<PoKrAk> prosze o zebranie sie tłumu wściekłych wieśniaków :D
<PoKrAk> Push wie jakiego :)
<PushUpek> końiecznie z widłami pod Jezusem w Świebodzinie ;]
<PoKrAk> no ba i boso
<PoKrAk> ide umyć tępy nóż
<tar-gz> gentoo ma live cd? oO?
<Wizard> ma
<Wizard> za to nie ma instalatora
<PushUpek> huh, na live cd?:>
<Wizard> nie oczekuj za wiele po tym livecd ;)
<PushUpek> najlepszym instalatorem gentoo jest chroot ;D
<tar-gz> sram gentoo
<tar-gz> nie dla psa kiełbasa
<Dreadlish> elo
<Natasza> eh dzieci dzieci
<PushUpek> Natasza: dużo tych dzieci masz?:P
<Natasza> PushUpek: bo ci wepchnę  okruszek
<PushUpek> :D
<Wizard> ło, to dziewczyny używają linuksa?
<PoKrAk> moja zona uzywa :)
<tar-gz> to prowokacja!
<PoKrAk> moja córka zresztą też :)
<Dreadlish> skąd wiesz?
<PushUpek> Wizard: znam nawet taką co programuje w javie ;D
<Dreadlish> moje koleżanki używają
<Natasza> PushUpek: FFFFUUUU!
<PushUpek> Natasza: też jej to mówię, ale nie słucha ;]
<Natasza> Wizard: bez urazy ale mam alergię na javę
<Dreadlish> java jest brzydka
<Wizard> nie wiem czemu do mnie to piszesz
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> ja nie mam nic przeciwko javie, dopóki mnie karmi
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ja ogólnie nic do niej nie mam
<Natasza> Wizard: bo zaraz będziesz fighterem ;d za javę
<Dreadlish> ale przeładowana syfem jest równo
 * Wizard wraca naprawiać nullpointery
 * PushUpek idzie obejrzeć odcinek Chucka nim się rzuci w monotonię tygodnia...
 * PoKrAk oglada CSI
<Dreadlish> re
<tar-gz> re
<tar-gz> re
<tar-gz> re-er
<Biszkopcik> PoKrAk: gdzie leci ?
<PoKrAk> na moim kompie
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> na pebie znajdziesz latest odcinki
<shpaq`> mornin'
<Natasza> tar-gz: trzeba coś powiedzieć dla ssmana
<lisu> o/
<Natasza> \m/
<PushUpek> iśc dzisiaj na piwo, czy nie iść....
<PushUpek> nie lubię poniedziałkowych dylematów ;D
<mati75> re
<Natasza> `seen cojack
<Przekliniak> Natasza: cojack was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 29 weeks, 1 day, 20 hours, 7 minutes, and 5 seconds ago: <cojack> narazie hamy
<Dreadlish> jestm
<PushUpek> Dreadlish: do szkoły a nie skaczesz tak ;D
<Dreadlish> nie bo mam ferie
<tar-gz> Natasza: co dla ssmana?
<Natasza> tar-gz: że jesteś kolekcjonerem /bin/bash ;d
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> wie ktoś jak się dostać do "dirty" fsa bez fsck?
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: co ona do mnie mówi?
<Dreadlish> nie wiem?
<Natasza> Dreadlish: nie lataj ;d
<Dreadlish> JES
<Dreadlish> GOTCHA
<Dreadlish> mam nadzieje, że pliki poza moimi mp3 nie ważą 8gb
<PushUpek> masz mp3 które ważą 8gb?
<Dreadlish> PushUpek: dokładniej 11,3gb
<PushUpek> per sztuka, czy wszystkie?:>
<Dreadlish> per wszystkie
<Dreadlish> 3017 plików
<Dreadlish> gdzie ja dalem moje pendrivy ...?
 * Natasza ma w /mnt./sda6 aż 666 plików
<PushUpek> huh ;D
<Dreadlish> lold
<Biszkopcik> wtfd?
<Dreadlish> kkurde mać
<Dreadlish> nei mam żadnego menadżera plików tutaj
<Biszkopcik> mc ?
 * PoKrAk teraz zapodał CSI NY z klałnami :)
<PushUpek> Dreadlish: po co ci menadżer plików?:>
<Dreadlish> po to zeby skopiować ten cały syf...
<Natasza> Dreadlish: Gnome Commander ;d
<Dreadlish> bez katalogu .opera
<Dreadlish> Natasza: bez xow pozdro
<Biszkopcik> ja dalej jestem za mc
<Natasza> Dreadlish: poćwicz ;d
<Dreadlish> pozostaje jeszcze backtrack - może on ma mc? :D
<Biszkopcik> nie masz mc?
<Dreadlish> w pentoo - nie
<PoKrAk> a jaki problem zainstalowac mc ??
<Biszkopcik> ale bida
<PushUpek> cp :P
<Natasza> Dreadlish: emerge mc ;d
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: taki problem, że robie to z livecd na ro file systemie
<PushUpek> rsync :D
<PoKrAk> na live nieraz doinstalowywałem sobie mc
<Dreadlish> narazie nie mam takiego zamiaru
<Dreadlish> więc odpale sobie backtracka ;d
<Dreadlish> i z niego mount -o ro /dev/sda8 ;d
<PushUpek> ale po co takie kombinacje?:>
<PushUpek> co system ci sie wysypał?:D
<Dreadlish> PushUpek: bo mam "brudny" system plików na półrocznym "chyba" jebniętym dysku
<Dreadlish> i kurwa nie można zrobić fsck
<PushUpek> huh
<Dreadlish> japierdole
<Dreadlish> a backtrack kurwa zasrana nie ma jfsa...
<Biszkopcik> baktraka to hakxiory uzywaja
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> szkoda że nie mam żadnego porządnego livecd
<Dreadlish> który ma i jfsa i mc
<PoKrAk> to se zrobta
<PoKrAk> sprobuj ophcrackiem
<Dreadlish> narazie to kurde chce odzyskać dostęp do netbooka
<Dreadlish> ophcracka miałem na dysku z nim...
<PoKrAk> a jaki problem z live cd go odpalic
<PoKrAk> zassac w kilka sek i wysmazyc
<Dreadlish> taki, że, nie, mam, płyt, i, obrazu, iso
<Dreadlish> a 400mb na 1mbit to nie jest 5sec
<PoKrAk> obraz iso w kilka sek sie u mnie sciaga
<PoKrAk> ai na pendrive go i po krzyku
<Wizard> Dreadlish: ubuntu domyślnie obsługuje jfs
<Wizard> iirc
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> i mam
<Wizard> a mc możesz śmiało doinstalować w livecd
<PoKrAk> mowiłem to
<Wizard> a on pewnie głuchy
<Wizard> bo ubuntu takie owakie :/
<Wizard> jak zwykle
<Dreadlish> omh
<bialy663> witajcie
<Wizard> cześć bialy663
 * bialy663 @ wykład A.M.
<Dreadlis1> dobra
<Dreadlis1> ip sie zmieniło
<Dreadlis1> a ja tylko chciałem wejść i zobaczyć sobie na instalacje z http fedory...
<Sowa> mam pytanie, czy zna ktos z Was konsolowy czytnik ebookow(w domysle rtf) ?
<PoKrAk> hmmmm przerobic na txt i cat :)
<Sowa> przerobic na txt, moze i pomsyl dobry, ale jak??
<jacekowski> rtf2txt
<PoKrAk> polukaj na google
<PoKrAk> albo pod xsami za pomoca kopiuj wklej ew zapisz jako
<jacekowski> apt-cache search rtf
<Sowa> no wlasnie problem, bo xow nie mam....
<jacekowski> czy to takie kur** trudne
<jacekowski> 3 rozne programy mam do tego w repo
<jacekowski> na serio, google najpierw
<jacekowski> a potem pytaj na kanale
<Sowa> jacekowski: no ok, o apt nie pomyslalem, a google ni wyrzucilo zadnych konstruktywnych wynikow, wiec daj na luz
<Sylwek-EU> witam! mam 10.04LTS, problem - nie mozna usunac klawiatury USA (chce zaby domyslna i jedyna byla PL) obecnie system po restarcie zawsze wybiera uklad klawiatury USA
<PoKrAk> mam podobnie dopisac jedno polecenie przy starcie i po problemie
<bt4> O/
<PoKrAk> setxkbmap pl
<Wizard> jest jakaś metoda, żeby zjebanym programom powiedzieć, że mam DWA monitory?
<tar-gz> Najpierw się przywitaj
<Wizard> skype i eudora wyświetlają dymki w prawym dolnym rogu ekranu, czyli tam, gdzie nie patrzę przez większość czasu
<PoKrAk> hmmm na lapku sie poprostu definiowało
<Wizard> tar-gz: a w łeb chcesz?
<lisu> Wizard: tak, sluchaj weź każdy z osobno na strone i przetłumacz mu, jak nie zrozumie, to kopa
<Wizard> lisu: eudrę mogę kopnąć, ale skype nie bardzo, bo to "korporacyjny standard"
<tar-gz> Wizard: z tymi programami się przywitaj.
<PoKrAk> wizard po poludniu mi przypomniej (nawet pod wieczor) to sprawdze na lapku
<Wizard> PoKrAk: okcy
<lisu> Wizard: pfff x)
<PoKrAk> bo ostatnio lapka pod telewizor podłanczałem
<Wizard> ąąąąą!
<PoKrAk> i cos mi sie majaczy ze jest mozliwość wyboru co i jak
<PoKrAk> wizard a co ci zapodaje system -> preferencje monitory jak juz ma to podłączone
<PoKrAk> bo to tam sie ustawiało
<PoKrAk> i masz tam opcje ten sam obraz na wszystkich monitorach
<PoKrAk> tylko nie pamietam czy to ozwala wtedy na prace na 2 monitorach niezaleznie, czy jeden wykonawczy a drugi wyświetlający
<PoKrAk> 12gabbers
<Sylwek-EU> PoKrAk: sory ale gdzie mam dopisac "setxpbmap pl"? gdzies w etc/init.d ?
<PoKrAk> tak zeby ci wystartował zanim zaczniesz cos robic
<PoKrAk> mozesz sobbie skrypcik walnac i w usługach zapodac z poziomu gnome
<Wizard> Sylwek-EU: lepszym pomysłem jest dodanie napletu xkb do panelu gnome
<Wizard> czy tam kde
 * Wizard tak ma
<Wizard> bo trochę kiepsko się na русский przełączć setxkbmapem
<Sylwek-EU> aha dzieki Wizard zaraz sproboje
<Wizard> PoKrAk: są dwa monitory, ekran lapka ustawiony jako główny
<PoKrAk> wizard to pokombinuj tam z ustawieniami
<Wizard> kombinowałem
<PoKrAk> jak to nie pomoze to trza moze by było poszukac jakies szczegółowej konfiguracji dla xorga
<Wizard> wszystkie dymki się wyświetlają na ekranie lapka, oprócz skype i eudory ;)
<Wizard> gówno
 * PoKrAk skanuje sobie swoja papiery ze szkoleń
<Dreadlish> jestem znouw ;d
<Wizard> córko weź, perły cień! klejnoty zwierzęcych praw!
<Natasza> PoKrAk: a masz papier dziewictwa?
<Wizard> ależ to jest chore
<PoKrAk> z tego nie szkolili :)
<Dreadlish> /dev/sda8 on /home type reiserfs (rw) - nie wróciłem tylko mp3 i śmieci z opery
<Dreadlish> ale mp3 mam na 3 kompach
<Natasza> Dreadlish: a pornusy? ;x
<PoKrAk> no tak porno najwazniejsze kiepsko odtworzyc bo kto by spamietał tytuły który o czym
<PoKrAk> :)
<tar-gz> Natasza: a co Ty za troll jestes?
<Dreadlish> Natasza: nie trzymam tego na {note,net}booku
<Dreadlish> mam do tego komp na backupy :D
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> To jest dopiero pornos!
<Natasza> tar-gz: nom próbuje zostać
<tar-gz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alFszeWY86Q
<Sylwek-EU> ąąąććććżżż preskoczyłem z Gnome na Xfce i wszystko działa prawidłowo, dzięki za pomoc
<Dreadlish> heh
<bt4> elo Dreadilsh  o/
<Dreadlish> elo bt4
<Wizard> bu
<lisu> o/
<winter> re
<Wizard> sup
<winter> właśnie wstałem
<tar-gz> xD
<winter> iks de
<tar-gz> jak mam PLD na sda4 w ext4 a cruncha mam na sda3 w xt3 to grub będzie mi widział PLD ?
<Wizard> grub umi ext4, iirc
<Irsq> hello
<Wizard> Irsq: cześć
<PoKrAk> Wizard: ??
<Irsq> ogarnia ktos perla?
<Wizard> ja
<Irsq> mam pewien problem, w8
<Wizard> z głową chyba
<PoKrAk> jak kazdy tutaj
<arch> http://wklej.org/id/458634/
<arch> irsq here.
<Enlik> Bez warnings i strict nie powinno się udzielać pomocy ;P
<arch> i wyswietla mi 1 linijke configu
<arch> o to mi chodzi ;)
<Wizard> Enlik++
<Wizard> arch: cata piszesz?
<Enlik> Taka zasada jest chyba na #perl
<arch> no ale ze jak cata? ;s
<Wizard> perl -ne 'print $_;print '\n';' plik
<Wizard> next ;)
<arch> aha, dzieki :D
<Wizard> arch: nie powiedziałeś co ten kod ma robić
<arch> ma wyswietlic caly plik.
<tar-gz> Hmmmm.... Jest jakiś program żeby dodac wpisy do gruba?
<Wizard> tar-gz: vim
<Enlik> Tak, grub-mkconfig.
<Enlik> Swoją drogą niepotrzebne rzeczy potrafi to zrobic na liscie...
<tar-gz> ja chce dodać to posrane PLD
<Enlik> To do pliku 40_custom pewnie
<Enlik> Jeśli to GRUB tzw. 2
<ntat> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Enlik> /etc/grub.d/40_custom, wzorujac sie na wpisac z grub.cfg
<arch> Wizard: a nie moze być print system ('cat ~/plik.txt');  ?
<Enlik> arch: zrob skrypt w bashu :|
<Wizard> arch: umrzyj
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> piszesz w perlu, czy bat na windows?
<ntat> Jak nazywa siê gg na konsolê?
<Wizard> ekg
<arch> ekg
<Enlik> Nowe GG na konsolę 10.0
<Enlik> ;p
<ntat> ê±ñ widaæ?
<winter> ntat: kodowanie
<winter> krzaczysz
<ntat> irssi zainstalowalem i prubuje sie w nim odnalezc;)
<ntat> dzieki za ekg
<arch> próbuję...
<Enlik> ekg2 ma IRC, GG, XMPP i parę innych takich
<arch> ale nie jest juz wspierane :]
<Enlik> Jest aktywnie rozwijane
<ntat> probuje
<arch> ;o?
<Enlik> Serio
<ntat> ktos uzywa irssi, gdzie tu zmienic kodowanie?
<Enlik> Strona oczywiście jak zwykle nie działa, ale zobacz na githubie
<arch> widocznie nooby z #bshellz mnie wprowadzily w blad...
<arch> uzywasz putty?
<arch> ntat: uzywasz putty?
<Enlik> heh
 * PoKrAk putty uzywa
 * Enlik GNOME Terminala
<arch> no to dziwne ;/ ja mam od razu UTF-8
<winter> ntat: /set term_charset utf-8
<winter> chyba
<ntat> Nie uzywam putty
<ntat> winter: ale w irssi to napisaæ, czy poza
<ntat> ?
<arch> potem /save
<ntat> :)
<winter> w irssi
<winter> ntat: http://irssi.org/documentation/settings
<tar-gz> __> /SET term_charset utf-8
<ntat> ó걿¼
<winter> krzaki
<Dreadlish> ale dupa z tego debiana
<Dreadlish> śmieci ntat
<ntat> wpisalem /set term_charset utf-8 i nadal to samo
<ntat> moze restart irssi
<ntat> e-tam, to samo - krzaki ¼æ
<winter> a masz system na utf-8?
<ntat> ale jak zrobie `utf to wszystko ok widze
<Dreadlish> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<winter> wpisz locale
<ntat> winter: mam utf-8
<ntat> w systemie
<winter> to nie wiem
<ntat> jest jakie menu w irssi?
<ntat> cos jak mc
<ntat> links www.gogole.pl
<ntat> links www.googole.pl
<Dreadlish> hmm
<ntat> sorry;|
<Dreadlish> nawet szybko
<Dreadlish> 4h kopiuje już moje mp3
<office> menu w irssi
<office> zwariowales do konca
<office> ./set
<office> ;p
<winter> ntat: http://irssi.org/documentation/settings
<ntat> office: mc tez jest konsolowy a ma:P
<office> mc to jest file manager
<office> zreszta tyle to wiesz ;p
<winter> przy okazji zmieniłem sobie ctcp_version_reply
<ntat> no to co, ze fm ale konsolowy
<ntat> ;]
<Dreadlish> jak myślicie - ile po updacie od lennyego do sida zgrubieje system?
<winter> niech ktoś teraz poprosi odemnie o ctcp version
<winter> s/opdemnie/mnie/
<Dreadlish> winter: a ty ode mnie :D
<winter> s/odemnie/mnie/
<winter> ja mam fajniejsze
<Dreadlish> oink :8)! :D
<Dreadlish> set
<Dreadlish> kurde nie tu
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> mam teraz lepsze
<Dreadlish> ale przydługawe
<ntat> set recode_out_default_charset utf 8
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> utf-8
<Dreadlish> chyba ntat raczej
<ntat> ;]
<winter> ntat: nie mam tego w ogóle ustawionego a jest dobrze
<ntat> ja nie rozumiem, dlaczego widze kodowanie a nie moge w nim pisac
<winter> "if different from your term_charset. "
<ntat> `utf-8
<ntat> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<ntat> winter: w systemie mam ustawione utf-8 w irssi tez, wiec nie wiem czemu nie dziala
<winter> a na co masz ustawiony recode_out_default_charset
<ntat> tak ustawilem: set recode_out_default_charset utf-8
<bt4> Witam
<winter> a witaj
<ntat> hmm, ale widze ze w trybie tekstowym tez widze krzaki
<Dreadlish> winter: o/
<ntat> to cos z kodowaniem w terminalu
<winter> Dreadlish: ?
<Dreadlish> winter: nie chcialo mi sie pisać elo
<winter> a już się widzieliśmy przecierz
<bt4> To co winter po sztuce obalamy ?
<winter> bt4: nie mam
<ntat> ęść
<ntat> ok?
<shpaq> winter: *przecież
<winter> ntat: teraz dobrze
<winter> co było nie tak?
<ntat> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup pomogło:)
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: o/
<tar-gz> Pry
<winter> ble
<foreste> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Firefox-4-bez-sprzetowej-akceleracji-na-Linuksie,Aktualnosc,22559.html#komentarze
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6hjjqx9> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<winter> buro
<winter> burp
<Dreadlish> BURP
<Wizard> winter: chlasz przy kompie?
<winter> nie
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> kawe pijesz?
<winter> rosół jadłem
<Wizard> czad
<Dreadlish> acha
<winter> :-D
<Dreadlish> to kto jeszcze miał dzisiaj rosół?
<Psotnick> ja
<Dreadlish> wczorejszy? :D
<Psotnick> dzisiejszy ;)
<termi> ja
<termi> wczorajszy :)
<mati75> co u was też?
<termi> a co ma byc?
<termi> ::D:D:D
<foreste> ja wieczorem buduje deb
<Wizard> port install qt4-mac
<Wizard> kuwa, nie tu
<foreste> z amarokiem 2.4
<Dreadlish> Wizard: burżuj
<foreste> Wizard:  freebsd ? :>
<Dreadlish> na makówce siedzi
<foreste> lol
<foreste> ale lans ;d
<termi> lans na stoku jak co roku co nie?
<Wizard> :S
<foreste> chcialbym posiedziec przy kompie apple :P
 * Dreadlish too
 * Wizard siedzi
<Dreadlish> Wizard: kup wszystkim burżuju :D
<Wizard> btw, macports też na linuchu działają
<Wizard> możesz sobie na łubuntu zrobić
<foreste> debiana mam :P
<Dreadlish> miałem osx86 pyknąć
<Dreadlish> ale kurde dysku nie mam :/
<mati75> foreste: ja mam skompilowane?
<mati75> oj bez ?
<Dreadlish> achievmenty: kupić dysk i dvd lub makówkę
<Galahad> cześć
<Dreadlish> Galahad: o/
<mati75> o nawet w sidzie już jest
<mati75> http://packages.debian.org/sid/amarok
<termi> co wy widzicie w tym amaroku )
<Wizard> mocp ftw!
 * mati75 nic nie widzi
<Dreadlish> termi: mają za dużo ramu
<Dreadlish> ncmpcpp ftw!
<Wizard> szkoda, że na osx nie działa :S
<mati75> deadbeef wole
<Dreadlish> kurabara
<Dreadlish> e17 se wepcham
<termi> :)
<Dreadlish> zobacze ajk bedzie mulić :D
<Wizard> które tę manierę na e17 zaczął?
<Wizard> e17 jest passe
<foreste> mati75:
<foreste> wole nie mieszac sid z sqeeze
<Dreadlish> Wizard: zamknij dupe burżuju
<Dreadlish> Wizard: ty byś tylko na tej makówce siedział i opium brał
<foreste> a po 2
<foreste> uwielbiam dpkg-deb --nuild xD
<foreste> build
<mati75> foreste: ja jadę na experimentalu
<foreste> mati75: wole nie bawic w kamikadze
<foreste> fedore 14 probowalem wersji stable
<foreste> ale jak okazalo ze to nie stable ;d
<Wizard> jaa
<foreste> i poszla do recyclebin :P
<Wizard> foreste: prawym -> wyjeb?
<mati75> foreste: a myślisz, że ubuntu to stable wychodzi?
<Galahad> miałem cos napisać ale napisze jak to zrobie :F
<Dreadlish> heh
<termi> hmm to był zamach czy nie...
<termi> zygać sie już tym chce
<Galahad> dzieki bogu ze jeszcze zyje....ale zawsze jest szansa że będzie wojna z rosjanami
 * KiFka hi
<Zly_Biolog> pryviet KiFka
<KiFka> :)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Galahad> pozostaje trzymać kciuki za koree :F bo wtedy u nas bedzie spokoj
<ntat> w jakim pliku ustawiało się jaki WM ma się uruchamiać po komendzie startx?
<Dreadlish> .xinitrc
<Dreadlish> panie pan nie pamiętasz?
<ntat> oh
<ntat> dzięki
<Dreadlish> np ;p
<ntat> zapomniałe, już dawno nie korzystałem z takich rzeczy odkąd w Ubuntu wszystko graficznie robie
<Dreadlish> ojoj
<Dreadlish> ja ostatnią płytę z ubuntu jaką mam to 9.04
<ntat> ale w moim posiadaniu jest komputer z małą ilością pamięci, więc poświęciłem go na "środowisko tekstowe"
<ntat> i wywaliłem wsyzstkie programy graficzne
<Dreadlish> heh
<ntat> pracuje tylko w konsoli - mam nadzieję szybko sobie poprzypominać polecenia
<Dreadlish> ja narazie sie zastanawiam co na moją padakę wrzucić
<Dreadlish> 14" - wielkość dla mnie nijaka
<Dreadlish> ni tu xfce
<ntat> no ale xowe coś być też musi, więc zainstalowałem fluxboxa
<Dreadlish> ni tu openbox
<Dreadlish> enlightementa nie chce mi sie męczyć
<ntat> Dreadlish: a co to za komputer?
<Dreadlish> gnome dużo zbyt ciężkie na 320mb ram
<Dreadlish> piii 666,(6)mHz 320mb ram 30gb na hddka
<Dreadlish> i 2xrtl8139...
<Dreadlish> + riva tnt 2
<Dreadlish> szkoda że kde3.5 wyrąbali z repo
<ntat> jak przewija się ekra nw irssi?
<Dreadlish> pageup
<Dreadlish> page down
<Dreadlish> widze że sie xchata używa :D
<Zly_Biolog> Dreadlish: jest jeszcze ;d
<ntat> Dreadlish: to całkiem nie zły komp - można z niego coś wycisnąć
<Dreadlish> moge jeszcze bios update + drutmod p3 i mam fc-pga2 czyli 1133mHz
<Dreadlish> tylko to mobo ma kaprysy
<Dreadlish> nie działa slave
<Dreadlish> 320mb ramu a 196 widzi jak 128
<Zly_Biolog> Dreadlish: http://trinity.lv/
<jacekowski> oj drutmody
<jacekowski> ja drutmodowalem stara plyte i regulator napiecia w niej
<Dreadlish> ah mój pencilmodnięty sempron dalej działa
<ntat> Ja mam jakiegoś celerona 1,1GHz ale podkręciłem go lekko na 1,26
<ntat> i 128 MB ramu
<Dreadlish> jako athlon mp :D
<ntat> więc zainstalowałem debiana
<ntat> i będzie robił, jako maszynka licząca BOINC
<ntat> w trybie tekstowym
<ntat> dzięki za pgup - działa:)
<ozil> witam
<ntat> ale w tym Debianie to są stare programy jakieś
<ntat> Nie wiem, jakie są inne repozytoria z aktualnościami
<ntat> no a ja nie mam .xinit.rc w ~
<ntat> muszę chyba sobie stworzyć
<winter> .xinitrc
<ntat> winter: tak o .xinitrc mi chodziło ale i tak nie mam
<Dreadlish> nie mówie że mam mało procków: http://bankfotek.pl/image/867494.jpeg
<winter> 5 z zachowania
<mati75> ntat: wersja?
<winter> aleś grzeczniutki
<Dreadlish> winter: wiedziałem że jakiś się znajdzie co pogapi sie tam :D
<Dreadlish> winter: poza tym to religia a nie zachowanie ...
<winter> aleś pobożniutki
<swistak35> Cholera
<Dreadlish> winter: księdza nie było prawie cały semestr to co miał wystawić? :D
<swistak35> rozdzielczość jest niska, czy mała?
<ntat> mati75: jak sprawdzic wersje?
<Dreadlish> swistak35: niska
<jacekowski> jak sie nazywa to najgorsze zachowanie
<swistak35> Dreadlish++
<jacekowski> naganne
<Dreadlish> ta
<jacekowski> udalo mi sie dostac w gimnazjum
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> to naprawde sie musiałeś postarać :D
<winter> ntat: #cat /etc/debian_version
<jacekowski> nie do konca
<Dreadlish> ktoś inny sie o to postarał
<ntat> 5.0
<jacekowski> nauczycielka z matematyki/fizyki ktora byla jednoczesnie wychowawczynia
<ozil> małe pytanko bo szukam i nie mogę znaleść lub źle szukam
<mati75> ntat: apt-get dist-upgrade
<jacekowski> uwage wstawiala za kazdy brak zadania i takie tam
<jacekowski> do tego nieobecnosci
<ozil> jak przestawić kartę RaLink RT2860 w tryb ap-mode
<jacekowski> i spoznienia
<mati75> cat: /etc/debian: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<jacekowski> i sie poskladalo
<mati75> 5.0.7
<ntat> mati75: a jaka jest aktualna wersja?
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: to lepiej by było jakby banie dała a nie nieobecność :D
<jacekowski> ze wyszedlem na -400 punktow
<winter> jacekowski: chodziłeś do gimnazjum?
<Dreadlish> ujć
<Dreadlish> winter: tu dziadki nie siedzą
<jacekowski> za 200 bylo bardzo dobre
<winter> myślałe, że starszy jesteś
<jacekowski> nie
<mati75> ntat: 5.0.7 albo 6.0 rc1
<Dreadlish> ja mam 6.0 :D
<jacekowski> ozil: trzeba sterowniki odpowiednie miec
<jacekowski> ozil: je sie kompiluje z odpowiednimi opcjami z tego co kojarze
<mati75> Dreadlish: ja też
<mati75> co tak naprawdę ma więcej z experimentala niż z sida
<ozil> yhy
<ozil> no to niedobra karta na atherosie to nie ma tskich problemów
<winter> atheros ftw
<ozil> zaraz zobacze w pudle czy nie mam wifi na atherosie do lapka
<jacekowski> atheros teraz obsysa
<jacekowski> madwifi porzucone
<jacekowski> ath5k niedokonczone
<jacekowski> ath9k ledwo co dziala
<ntat> no mam 5.0.7
<lisu> Dreadlish: co to za włosek na tym zdjęciu X) LOL hehehe
<ntat> a co z tym .xinitrc?
<Dreadlish> lisu: wher?
<Dreadlish> aaa
<ozil> no ale madwifi działa nadal git
<Dreadlish> lisu: ten na dole koło klawiatury?
<ozil> to teraz na jakim cipsecie kupić najlepiej ?
<jacekowski> zadnym
<lisu> Dreadlish: ty juz wiesz
<Dreadlish> ozil: ralink, atheros, wszystko byle nie broadcom
<ozil> no wiem że broadcom jest do dupy od zawsze
<Dreadlish> a wszystko zaczęło się od wrtka :D
<ozil> mam jeszcze intela 4965agn
<ozil> to to mi na linuźie obsłuży ap-mode ?
<Dreadlish> nie wiem co jest w intelowskich
<Dreadlish> ale pewnie obsłuzy
<ozil> no bo się zastanawiam czi kompilować do ralinka czy przełożyć karte
<Dreadlish> dawaj ralinka
<Dreadlish> to dużo nie zajmuje
<ozil> ok
<ozil> to już szukam i odezwę się jak będe mał problemy
<ntat> Jest jakiś screenlocker w konsoli?
<Psotnick> pewnie jest
<ntat> Przygotowuje kompa, żeby sobie chodził u mnie w pracy ale nie chcę, żeby ktoś mi zaglądał do niego, w czasie mojej nieobecności
<winter> vlock
<ntat> ok, sprawdzę vlock`a
<ntat> przy 100% obciażenia CPU mam 36,4*C
<ntat> chyba coś jest nie tak
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> ja w ogóle zapomniałem, że na gentoo siedze :D
<ntat> a polecenie do przewijania konsoi?:)
<ntat> *konsoli
<Psotnick> shift + pg up/down?
<ntat> Psotnick: nie działa
<Psotnick> to nie wiem
<ntat> mam ustawioną rodzielczość 800x600 i zbyt dużo nie mam na ekranie;)
<ntat> A jak daje help w jakimś programie, to widzę tylko końcówkę
<Psotnick> help | less
<Psotnick> czy jakoś tak
<winter> shift + pgup/pgdown
<winter> albo use less
<ntat> winter: działa shift + pgup i pgdown ale tylko z less
<ntat> :)
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<winter> masz jakiś ruski komputer
<winter> elwin013: cze
<julek> czesc
<ntat> winter: to chyba raczej od systemu zależy:)
<ntat> No ale ważne, że działa
<ntat> :]
<Dreadlish> dupa kurde
<Dreadlish> zobacze jak kde4 muli
<winter> no chyba nie bo u mnie zawsze działało
<Dreadlish> bo ostatnio na moim notebooku chodziło
<winter> na debianie leeny jak najbardziej
<mati75> http://code.google.com/p/eggwm/wiki/Main?tm=6
<Dreadlish> mati75: wtf is that?
<mati75> Dreadlish: lekkie środowisko oparte na qt
<mati75> tylko coś mi się nie kompiluje
<Dreadlish> acha.
<Dreadlish> zobacze jak dostane słownik do opery, bo mnie ten czerwony wkurza
<Dreadlish> mati75: looks good
<mati75> zobacze czy na ubuntu natty się kompiluje
<Dreadlish> omg
<Dreadlish> znowu zapomniałem o koledze
<Dreadlish> moja pamięć jest zjebana
<KiFka> Dreadilsh, nie bluzgaj ....
<KiFka> prosze
<Dreadlish> ok
<swistak35> Dreadlish: mam 256MB, mogę ci sprzedać
<Dreadlish> swistak35: sdramu chyba
<Dreadlish> dobra
<jacekowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNhPYj-5rIY&feature=channel
<jacekowski> tu macie
<lolz> swietnie po upgrejdzie systemu opera mi sie wiesza co chwile ;/
<Mussious> Cześć
<Mussious> Bierze ktoś z was udział w dialnet masters?
<swistak35> elwin013: ping
<Psotnick> to tak głupie, że nikt się za to nie bierze
<swistak35> Mussious: elwin013 się w to bawi
<Psotnick> a jednak myliłem sie ;)
<elwin013> Mussious: ta, bierzemy udział
<elwin013> Psotnick: ale nagrody fajne :P
<Mussious> Jak idą przygotowania?
<Psotnick> co nie zmienia faktu, że konkurs jest ciulowy
<swistak35> Psotnick: pieprzyć dialnet, byle OI
<swistak35> Psotnick: nie jest źle.
<elwin013> Psotnick: DM > OKI :P
<swistak35> ciulowy, to jest OKI.
<Psotnick> oki
<Psotnick> ta firma od drukarek?
<Psotnick> już mi wujek powiedział
<swistak35> OI > DM > OKI
<elwin013> Psotnick: Ogólnopolski Konkurs Informatyczny Intersieć (oki.edu.pl)
<elwin013> :D
<elwin013> Na temat błędów organizatorów OKI można by książkę napisać :P
<swistak35> ech, od razu błędy
<jacekowski> BlessJah: sie w to bawil
<Mussious1> Przepraszam, rozłączyło mnie. To jak idą przygotowania?
<swistak35> Mussious: czytamy dórzo rurznych ksionrzek
<Wizard> bu
<elwin013> Mussious1: no w sumie to w większości jakieś przeglądanie książek
<Mussious1> Nie wiecie może które wojewodztwa do których miast należą w etapach na żywo? Szukałem na stronie i nie mogłem znaleźć. Chodzi mi głównie o wielkopolskie.
<elwin013> warto też poczytać o nowinkach związanych z technologiami
<elwin013> mhm, zobacz jak to było w poprzednich latach - raczej nie zmienią ;)
<Mussious1> Myślicie, że biblia tcp/ip się przyda? Wiem, że nie zdąże przeczytać całej, ale chociaż przejrzę.
<swistak35> Mussious1: ty weź ty się uspokój
<swistak35> bez paniki : P
<elwin013> Mussious1: wyluzuj, :D przydać się przyda, przejrzenie się przyda ;P
<elwin013> Ale sporo rzeczy będzie po prostu do wyszukania w sieci
<Mussious1> To wiem.
<elwin013> btw. kategoria gimnazjalna czy ponadgimnazjalna?
<Mussious1> Gim
<Mussious1> Ty pewnie ponad?
<swistak35> Mussious1: z miszczem rozmawiasz, elwin013 któregoś pamiętnego anno domini wygrał DM
<elwin013> Taa. W gimnazjum jest jeszcze jeszcze, choć niektóre pytania zaskakują :)
<Mussious1> Really?
<elwin013> swistak35: Anno Domini 2008
<swistak35> walić który, ważne że tak
<Mussious1> Gratulacje. JAk wycieczka?
<swistak35> Mussious1: pewnie, góglnij sobie, zobaczysz jak śmiesznie wygląda
<swistak35> elwin013: weź coś napisz na #programmers
<elwin013> Mussious1: Naucz się adresacji sieci itp. Tzn. adres sieci, adresy hostów, cidr, broadcast, itp.
<swistak35> elwin013: to żeście do dupy wycieczkę mieli ; f
<elwin013> swistak35: bo?
<elwin013> Mussious1: wycieczka fajna, dla nagród warto startować :D
<swistak35> "Gratulacje. JAk wycieczka?" -> "Naucz się adresacji sieci itp. Tzn. adres sieci, adresy hostów, cidr, broadcast, itp."
<Mussious1> Na razie z tych stron korzystam: http://www.netfocus.pl/raporty/planowanie-zarzadzanie-monitorowanie-sieci/adresowanie-ip-maski-podsieci http://www.niemieszane.info/tematy/sieci/ http://www.staff.amu.edu.pl/~psi/informatyka/tcpip/#_Intro
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5rpe8f2> (at www.netfocus.pl)
<elwin013> swistak35: czepiasz się :D
<swistak35> elwin013: nie mam co robić, routingu mi się nie chce pisać
<swistak35> a tylko to mi zostało
<swistak35> to się czepiam, tak hobbystycznie
<elwin013> swistak35: czytaj pierwszą część tcp/ip :P
<Mussious1> Na wycieczce pewnie co chwila pytanie: przelicz adres ip na binarny, itp :)
<swistak35> elwin013: z tym 'nie mam co robić' to ja tak żartowałem
<swistak35> routing piszę
<Psotnick> właśnie to jest podchwytliwe z tym przeliczaniem na binarny?
<elwin013> Psotnick: ke?
<Mussious1> do tego kalkulatora wystrczy użyć :)
<Psotnick> no na wieeelu konkursach to jest, więc chyba nie może to być przeliczenie paru liczb na binarne
<swistak35> Psotnick: takich pierdół tam nie ma
<swistak35> jest wyliczanie jednego szmelcu na podstawie innego
<elwin013> Na etapach sieciowych jak najbardziej - ale na półfinałach masz przeliczanie np. w sztafecie bin - dec, dec -bin
<swistak35> za to kodu nie ma w ogóle ; (
<elwin013> swistak35: biedactwo
<Mussious1> elwin013, duża konkurencja jest na etapach na żywo?
<Psotnick> zgadnij ;)
<jacekowski> bieda tam jest
<jacekowski> jak sie tym interesujesz
<elwin013> 16 drużyn IIRC, ale żeby dojść do etapu na żywo musisz przebić się przez dwa etapu (w pierwszym załapać się w 50 miejscach, w drugim właśnie w 16)
<jacekowski> a nie graniem w gierki na pc
<Mussious1> W zeszłym roku w pierwszym przeszedłem, a w drugim 1 pkt zabrakło naszej deużynie, ale wtedu pedchodziliśmy "z marszu", w tym roku mam zamiar się przygotować
<Mussious1> jacekowski, z gierek tylko wesnoth, :) raz na jakiś czas
<Psotnick> jak nie mogę spać to w SuperTuxie przechodzę 1 lvl ;)
<Psotnick> i od razu chce mi się spać
<jacekowski> jakis dobry kontroler na pc
<jacekowski> tzn. pad albo cos takiego
<Psotnick> w sensie marka i model pada?
<jacekowski> no ja nie wiem
<jacekowski> pada mi trzeba do pc jakiegos
<jacekowski> bezprzewodowy bylby ladny
<Mussious1> elwin013, pytałem, nie odpowiedziałeś, teraz w ponadgimnazjalnych jesteś?
<elwin013> Mussious1: taa, masz jednego konkurenta mniej :D
<Mussious1> :) i dobrze
<Psotnick> http://allegro.pl/bezprzewodowy-pad-microsoft-xbox360-pc-czarny-i1410292445.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6ew4yqd> (at allegro.pl)
<Psotnick> te od x360 są naprawdę dobre
<Psotnick> nie szukałem najtańszego ;)
<Mussious1> elwin, mam nadzieję, że spotkamy się w finale, ale "mnie mów hop, póki nie przeskoczysz", jak to mówią :D
<Mussious1> nie*
<swistak35> elwin013: on drugi raz do finału nie dojdzie
<swistak35> ma zbyt leniwą drużynę
<Mussious1> to niech sobie znajdzie inną, nie chce pojechać na Canaveral? ;)
<elwin013> Mussious1: no mam nadzieje, powodzenia :)
<elwin013> swistak35: taa, jesteś leniwy :D
<Mussious1> Dzięki i nawzajem ;) Linux będzie stanowił większość na DM :)
<elwin013> Mussious1: jakby co to pytaj, kontakt do mnie znajdziesz w sieci lub tu mnie spotkasz ;-)
<Mussious1> taki sam nick wszędzie?
<elwin013> Taa :)
<Mussious1> Btw. też jestem Kamil ;)
<swistak35> Mussious1: ale nie masz nazwiska, które zaczyna się na S a kończy na cheicht?
<elwin013> swistak35: Ten Kamil by raczej nie pokazywał się pod innym nickiem niż swój :D
<Mussious1> To już jest ujawninie danych osobowych :) ale nie :)
<swistak35> elwin013: wiem, ale może myśli że jest tajnym agentem
<elwin013> Mussious1: btw. Ty się interesujesz tematyką sieci czy tak tylko ze względu na konkurs? :)
<Mussious1> Ogólnie informatyką
<swistak35> Mussious1: wyście się za późno za to wzięli
<swistak35> my się już od wakacji uczymy
<Mussious1> jęsli tak, to jeszcze w przysłym roku mam czas
<elwin013> swistak35: ale jak nam ta nauka idzie xD
<Mussious1> chociaż moja drużyna już nie
<Mussious1> ale onie sobie w starszych popróbują :)
<Mussious1> oni*
<swistak35> elwin013: co, źle? ja się staram
<swistak35> robię co mogę
<elwin013> swistak35: właśnie widzę
<elwin013> czyli nic? :D
<swistak35> no nie -,-'
<swistak35> przecież się uczę
<elwin013> to czego się nauczyłeś? :P
<swistak35> jak się naprawia kart wifi w laptopach na przykład
<Mussious1> w tedy pamiętnego anno domini kiedy zaczęliście naukę?
<Mussious1> a wtedy*
<swistak35> wtedy to ja w wowa grałem
<Mussious1> :)
<swistak35> jeszcze tej ciapy nie znałem ; f
<Mussious1> a w metina i margonem oraz do tego tibię i plemiona nie? :)
<elwin013> Że mnie? :P walisz mi takie komplementy, że nie wiem jak się zachować :P
<Mussious1> acha, chyba o trawianie zapomniałem :)
<swistak35> Mussious1: za kogo ty mnie masz
<swistak35> w plemiona grałem, a jakże
<swistak35> świetna gra
<Mussious1> No nie no, sam zasugerowałeś tym wowem :). W plemiona ja też, ale one jakoś tak koło 100k pkt się nudzą
<swistak35> Mussious1: chyba Cię rypie, plemiona są świetne i się nie nudzą
<Mussious1> Noż ile można mieć tych wiosek :)
<elwin013> swistak35: nudzą się :P robi się z deka monotonne
<Mussious1> i to jak
<swistak35> elwin013: jakżeś lama, to się nudzą
<swistak35> nie nudzą się, jak sobie sam z całym plemieniem powalczysz, które cię otacza
<swistak35> żadna strategia ci takiej gry strategicznej nie da jak taka zabawa ; d
<swistak35> Mussious1: 2kk miałem i oddałem bo zbyt dużo siedziałem
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> a grał ktoś w crossfire?
<elwin013> Wizard: ja grałem
<swistak35> Wizard: zalogowałem się kiedyś ; d
<elwin013> czekaj, ale wróć
<elwin013> Które Crossfire? ;>
<Wizard> *to* crossfire
<elwin013> to tak, grałem :P
<Wizard> jest tylko jedno crossfire
<elwin013> bo niektórzy nazywają jakąś strzelankę tak
<Mussious1> Teraz się zaczęła debata o grach. Czy to kolejna Browserówka?
<elwin013> nope
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> to jest sieciowy klon nethacka, morii itp
<elwin013> Wizard: trochę pograłem, ale aż tak bardzo mnie nie wciągnęło
<Wizard> hehe, tak z 5-6 lat temu zagrywałem się w to :D
<elwin013> aktualnie trochę pogrywam w Daimonin MMORPG, oparte m.in. na Crossfire
<Wizard> przypadkiem w repo debiana znalazłem wtedy
<Mussious1> A gracie w Wesnoth?
<Mussious1> :)
<elwin013> Mussious1: raz na jakiś czas, przypomnij się któregoś wieczoru to możemy partyjkę zagrać :P
<Nerihsa> ja mhm
<Mussious1> Możemy, ale ja nie jestem wielce doświadczonym graczem.
<Mussious1> Btw. WfW ma ciekawy mark-up language
<Mussious1> BfW*
<Mussious1> Bardzo prosty w obsłudze.
<Wizard> mój brat jest dobry w wesnoth
<Mussious1> Ja już uciekam, dobranoc.
<elwin013> dobranoc :)
<elwin013> swoją drogą, jakieś ciekawe gry jeszcze znacie? ;-)
<elwin013> czyt. coś w co jeszcze nie grałem? :D
<Wizard> hmm…
<Nerihsa> hedgewars :o
<elwin013> w ADOM grałem już jakby co :P
<Wizard> hmm… xkill?
<Wizard> jakoś tak to było
<swistak35> Wizard: ta, świetna gra
<swistak35> tylko zawsze mi potem coś crashuje ; f
<ntat> w Slingshot graliście? Szybka i fajna gierka, jak się nudzi:)
<ntat> :)
<elwin013> ntat: zalinkuj :)
<Wizard> ah, xevil!
<Wizard> tak to się nazywa
<ntat> elwin013, apt-get slingshot:P
<ntat> *install
<Wizard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Xevil_2_0_beta7_unix.gif
<elwin013> mhm, Ubu mam na stacji, potem :P
<Wizard> screenshot z redhata 5 ;)
<Wizard> eh
<Wizard> stare dzieje
<Wizard> idę spać
<elwin013> branoc ;-)
<julek> Wizard: minelismy sie...:(
<firemark> hy z>
<firemark> *już?
<tar-gz-mobile> Che
<Psotnick> Guevara
<czester> Siema
<czester> Dzieci śpią?:>
<tar-gz-mobile> Każde distro da się zainstalować z debootstrapa?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> tylko debianowe
<tar-gz-mobile> Debiana tylko czy jego pochodne też?
<jacekowski> napisalem debianowe
 * bt4_ ziewa
<elwin013> dobranoc ;-)
<winter> re
<winter> 1st
<dwe11er> ts1
<winter> :->
<Dreadlish> 3rd
<Dreadlish> lold
<Dreadlish> jestem zajebisty
<Dreadlish> Pojemność konta: 100MB (Normalnie jest 50MB, ale masz 50MB za poprawienie humoru :D)
<qermit> 100MB?
<qermit> WTF - bidahosting?
<Dreadlish> nie bida hosting tylko shell
<qermit> bidaszel jakiś
<Dreadlish> qermit: a czego oczekujesz za darmo?
<Dreadlish> qermit: chyba nie 10gb całego vpsa
<qermit> przynajmniej 100GB na dysku i 1Gbit per user
<dwe11er> 1gbit symetryk zapomniałeś
<Dreadlish> ojojoj
<Dreadlish> wymagania burżuje macie
<qermit> no co
<Dreadlish> jeszcze może do tego 4x2,8 na własność
<qermit> zresztą na kij teraz ludziom szele
<dwe11er> jak dają za darmo to niech nie dają kupy
<Dreadlish> jeden daje kupe a drugi daje dupe
<Dreadlish> rconnct
<dwe11er> ma ktoś na zbytku sprawny zasilacz conajmniej 150W z mocna linia 12V?
<Dreadlish> dobrz
<dwe11er> bi mi mój czkawki dostaje i kartę graficzną rozłącza :<
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - ja mam 200w ale strasznie huczy
<Dreadlish> produkcji delty
<dwe11er> no ja mam 300W fortrona
<qermit> a ja w moim starym wyciąłem wiatrak i nie chuczy
<Dreadlish> qermit: a grzeje sie?
<dwe11er> a dostaje po tyłku przy 100W obciążenia ;x
<Dreadlish> uuuu
<qermit> od 5 lat chyba działa sobie tak
<Dreadlish> a grzeje sie? :D
<qermit> nie wiem, nigdy nie sprawdzałem
<qermit> w każdym razie ma stabilną temperaturę
<dwe11er> http://static.outer-space.eu/screenshot/diyvidock/zdjecia/IMG_20110117_213601.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/46j3jpk> (at static.outer-space.eu)
<dwe11er> mój pracuje w takich warunkach ;x
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ale takie jest niezłe
<Dreadlish> tak np policja ci wpada
<Dreadlish> wszystkie kable w pudełko wrzucasz
<Dreadlish> i chowasz w szafe
<dwe11er> http://static.outer-space.eu/screenshot/diyvidock/zdjecia/IMG_20110117_213514.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/49l46pr> (at static.outer-space.eu)
<dwe11er> ale tam tylko karta graficzna jest to wiesz ;s
<Dreadlish> lol?
<Dreadlish> to kogoś nieźle pojebało :D
<dwe11er> why? :<
<dwe11er> http://static.outer-space.eu/screenshot/diyvidock/zdjecia/IMG_20110117_212817.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/66qndyl> (at static.outer-space.eu)
<qermit> ja mialem cos takiego przez pewien czas http://picasaweb.google.com/qermit/Buda2U#5107116239902886402
<qermit> ten na dole nie ma żadnego wiatraka http://picasaweb.google.com/qermit/Serwerownia#5126015926996252114
<dwe11er> ok, tunel z kartki zeszytowej mnie zagiął lx
<winter> Piotr Miedzik to ty?
<qermit> jasne
<qermit> toż nie Onufry Korcipała
<Dreadlish> czyt. megarack ;d
<winter> przeglądam te foty
<Dreadlish> i? xd
<winter> i nic
<winter> ą
<Dreadlish> hehe :D
<winter> wtf
<Dreadlish> ?
<winter> przegl��dam
<Dreadlish> utfa nie widze
<Dreadlish> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<winter> jest ok
<winter> musi być to błąd irssi
<Dreadlish> tera widze
<winter> jakiś bug kurde
<Dreadlish> ale twojego nie widziałem
<winter> ani ja
<qermit> dwe11er: wiatrak do 2U kosztuje krocie w porównaniu z kartką A5
<Dreadlish> ale ktoś spierdolił
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@DataShellz-Jack:~$ w 00:37:58 up 8 days, 15:03,  5 users,  load average: 0,02, 0,01, 0,00
<Dreadlish> USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<Dreadlish> Naruszenie ochrony pamięci
<Dreadlish> albo specjalnie chicał żeby w nie działało
<Dreadlish> ale kto nie ma w ten ma who :D
<Dreadlish> albo /dev/pts
<winter> czas na papieroska
<winter> kurde, no i na archu samba działa bez zająknięcia
<winter> na ubu nie chciała
<Dreadlish> no bo ubu jest na debianie
<Dreadlish> a tam nigdy nic nie działa
<winter> na debianie tez mi działa
<Dreadlish> wnisek: ubu jest zrąbane
<winter> możliwe, że ta z ubu miała opcję w configu którą przeoczyłem
<winter> bo co distro to inny, domyślny config samby
<Dreadlish> jest jakiś ogranicznik PIDu?
<winter> który edytuje
<winter> a nie wime, jaki ogranicznik
<Dreadlish> tzn. max liczba
<Dreadlish> jaką może być pid
<winter> pytaj na forum kernela
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> zobacze u siebie
<Dreadlish> coś innego może wyjdzie
<winter> nie masz jutro szkoły?
<Dreadlish> mam ferie =.=
<winter> o proszę
<winter> laba
<Dreadlish> no
<manio> Dreadilsh, cat /proc/sys/kernel/pid_max
<winter> ja w twoim wieku to non stop grałem
<Dreadlish> manio: dzięki
<Dreadlish> manio: dzięki x2
<Dreadlish> jak mi dostęp do topa zabrali
<Dreadlish> to sam sobie napisze go :D
<manio> Dreadilsh, 2x 5PLN
<winter> 2x 5,40
<Biszkopcik> 10,80
<Biszkopcik> jezu, zero matematyki ;x
<winter> grałem albo w mtg albo na kompie
<Dreadlish> 2x5,40 = 10
<Dreadlish> liczmy po polsku
<Dreadlish> na inty
<Dreadlish> ;d
<winter> stawke ma 5 zł
<winter> ja zawsze 5,40 wołam
<manio> eee potem za dużo złomu w kieszeni
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> teraz możemy napisać :D
<winter> Dreadlish: grałeś kiedyś w mtg?
<Dreadlish> nie?
<Dreadlish> a przynajmniej nie przypominam sobie
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-18
<winter> ja pogram jak serwer wstanie
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> są ludzie, którzy stawiają szafy rackowe w pokoju, którzy nie mogą znaleść switcha gigabitowego i tacy co nie wiedzą co to rack
<Dreadlish> i mnie to wkurwia
 * qermit ma szafe w pokoju :(
<qermit> właściwie to w pakamerze
<Dreadlish> ci co mają szafe to zazwyczaj mogą sprzęt ejpla sobie kupić
<Dreadlish> ci którzy nie mogą znaleść gigabitowego switcha tzn. ja
<Dreadlish> i ci którzy nie wiedzą co to rack czyli szary człowiek
<Dreadlish> ojapierdole
<Dreadlish> qt robiło tylko 10min
<Dreadlish> jest pierwsza nad ranem- czas pooglądać demoty
<PushUpek> fakt czas na pornodemotywatory ;D
<Dreadlish> heh
<PushUpek> i cisza ;]
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> bo głośnia
<Dreadlish> ludzie
<Dreadlish> po cholere ja siedze teraz?
<winter> ;x
<Dreadlish> nie załamujmy sie
<Dreadlish> zawsze można coś zrobić
 * Dreadlish jebnął o ściane
 * winter ogląda db
 * PushUpek popija piwko
 * Dreadlish przyszedł sms i telefon wydał dźwięk "ale urwał"
<Dreadlish> sms pod tytułem "śpisz?"
<PushUpek> ambitny sms
<bikstopa> jest tu kto?
<PushUpek> nie ma :D
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> elo bikstopa
<bikstopa> :(
<bikstopa> yo Dreadilsh
<bikstopa> mial ktos z was w lapkach tableta z androidem?
 * Dreadlish uznał ciszę
<kichawa> w lapkach tableta ?
<kichawa> O_o
<bikstopa> ?
<foreste> kichawa:  nie oto chodzi
<foreste> lapkach mial na mysli rece ;P
<bikstopa> xd
<bikstopa> http://allegro.pl/tablet-16-9-8-2gb-wifi-android-kamera-pokr-gratis-i1413938855.html zastanawia mnie jak takie cos smiga i czy faktycznie ma te 800mhz
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6ho9trg> (at allegro.pl)
<winter> oink
<lolz> witam
<winter> m477:
<m477> ?
<foreste> ]przesiadam sie na libreoffice :p
<foreste> niechce mi karmin oracle ;d
<winter> m477: cze
<winter> już na nogach?
<foreste> jak libreoffice nie wypali
<m477> no cze
<m477> raczej jeszcze :)
<foreste> to zainstaluje softmaker :x
<en0x> ;]
<winter> no ja tez jeszcze
<m477> gratz
<winter> kurwa, jebany exim
<foreste> ja tez :P
<winter> okazało się, że domyślny config nie ma wszystkich opcji i trtzeba je wpisać samemu
<foreste> Zaraz wywalam oo3
<foreste> i instaluje libreoffice ;d
<winter> gl
<tar-gz> Che
<winter> cz
<foreste> jak zainstalowac program x w innym k atalogu przy make install
<foreste> ?
<Wizard> przy configure dajesz --prefix=
<foreste> to wiem :P
<Wizard> albo sprawdź Makefile, autofoo robią zmienną DESTDIR
<foreste> ale ja mam cmake
<Wizard> tak czy w spak Makefile wygenerowało chyba, nie?
<foreste> no
<foreste> ja zastanawiam
<foreste> po jakiego grzyba
<foreste> amarok 2x
<foreste> jest w 3 paczkach deb
<foreste> amarok  amarok-common i amarok-utilities
<Wizard> a pewnie po takiego, że on od czegoś zależy i coś od niego zależy
<jacekowski> wez uzyj clementine
<foreste> jacekowski:
<Wizard> i podzielili paczkę, żeby niepotrzebnych rzeczy nie instalować
<foreste> mam amaroka 2.4
<jacekowski> wez clementine
<jacekowski> to amarok 1.4 sportowany na qt4
<foreste> zainstalowany
<foreste> przez make install
<foreste> ale
<foreste> chce zrobic paczke deb
<jacekowski> oj
<foreste> i chce zeby make install zainstalowalo w kat budowy deb
<foreste> zeby miec drzewo tym  kat budowy /usr/........
<foreste> Wizard:  ty masz lep wykozystam to :D
<jacekowski> to sobie zrob
<jacekowski> apt-get source amarok
<jacekowski> i popatrz na rules w paczkowym amaroku
<jacekowski> i sobie skopiuj
<Wizard> co mam?
<Wizard> ten destdir powinien ci pomóc
<Wizard> zastanawia mnie tylko czemu deby robisz
<Wizard> jest tyle paczkowaczy do tego celu stworzonych :>
<Wizard> autopackage choćby
<tar-gz> Chroot to jednak zajebista sprawa
<foreste> destdir ?
<Wizard> no w Makefile jest taka zmienna na bank
<Wizard> chyba, że cmake jest zjebane
<Wizard> foreste: albo 0install
<foreste> niema oo
<Enlik> O, czytalem niedawno, DESTDIR jest w CMake
<Enlik> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/home... albo tego używałem
<foreste> Enlik:
<foreste> a jak zrobiv bez ponownej kompilacji ?
<foreste> bo co podales wyzej znam
<Enlik> Hmm, myślę, że jak tylko zmienisz sciezki, a potem make install, to nie trzeba rekompilowac
<Enlik> Chyba
<Enlik> Samo 'make' nie powinno nic robic, bo juz skompilowane... sprobuj
<Wizard> nie radzę
<Wizard> linuksowe badziewie ma często ścieżki zaszyte w kodzie
<Wizard> i jak się zmienia takie rzeczy, to w config.h zmieniają się ścieżki
<foreste> bo 2 h kompilowal sie amarok ;d
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> sprawdzałeś to destdir?
<foreste> niema
 * Enlik kompilował Kadu, chcac przetestowac multiprotokołotowotowatość (też CMake)
<Wizard> multico?
<Enlik> Z tym że CMAKE_IN... cmake nie dzialalo, trzeba bylo jak napisalem, btw.
<Enlik> Wizard: GG, XMPP w becie
<foreste> ciekawe coto jest kde-config ;x
<foreste> cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix`
<Wizard> a, to taki standardowy skrypt pewnie
<Wizard> sporo libów taki ma
<foreste> zrobie backupa
<foreste> i zrobie wg Enlik :P
<Enlik> Nie wiem czy to ma w przypadku tego programu znaczenie, ale .. daj na koncu
<winter> nie ma to jak poranna partia w mtg
<foreste> kutwa
<foreste> ja mam inny pomysl ;>
<foreste> check install :P
<foreste> potem wyodrebnienie data :P
<Nerihsa> ale szczwany jestes
<foreste> i zrobienie prawdziwe deb ;p
<tar-gz> Lol ...
<tar-gz> [root@crunchbang /]# service messagebus start
<tar-gz> BŁĄD: Sieć nie jest uruchomiona. D-BUS Message bus nie może zostać uruchomiony.
<Dreadlish> re
<foreste> jestem ciekaw jak ci dev deba czy ubu robia paczki deb
<foreste> aplikacji pod kde4
<foreste> z tym
<Dreadilsh> ej lol
<Dreadilsh> jestem pod nickiem dreadlish u mnie
<Dreadlish> i na shellu
<foreste> cmake . -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix`
<Dreadlish> aaa
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Galahad> o cześć
<Dreadlish> nie jestem teraz u mnie i na shellu :D
<Dreadlish> Galahad: o/
<Galahad> mace 24h na dobe dyzur? :D
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> tylko 24h na dobe włączonego shella
<Galahad> aha http://www.obrazky.pl/obrazky/prawdziwy-geek-251-OBRAZKY.PL.jpg ^^
<winter> ja mam wygodny fotel ^^
<Dreadlish> hwh
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ja fotel wygodny mam tak mniej więcej
<winter> tylko trochę dużo miejsca zajmuje
<winter> ale przynajmniej można przyjąć pozycję siedząco-leżącą
<Dreadlish> no xd
<Dreadlish> moja padaka jest prze
<winter> http://helion.pl/ksiazki/postfix_nowoczesny_system_przesylania_wiadomosci_ralf_hildebrandt_patrick_koetter,posnow.htm
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/62tgons> (at helion.pl)
<Dreadlish> odpaliłem na niej kde4 i od razu xy zwisły
<winter> chyba se kupię
<Dreadlish> postfix? to coś co nienawidzi hackowania emacsem przez sendmejl?
<winter> co ty pierdolisz?
<Dreadlish> po polsku - drugi mailserver
<winter> tak, mta
<Dreadlish> nienawidze exima
<winter> ja nie ogarniam exima
<winter> i nie ma książek w polskim do exima
<Dreadlish> mnie tylko wkurza przy uruchamianiu debiana
<winter> pewnie nie użyłe ś tego w życiu
<Dreadlish> i wywalam go zawsze z rc ;d
<Dreadlish> poza tym po jaki kij mi mailserver?
<winter> mi w celach edukacyjnych
<Dreadlish> ta kurde
<Dreadlish> już nawet o mod_rewrite zdążyli książkę napisać
<winter> jeszcze dam szanse eximowi (tzn sobie w próbnie ogarnięcia tegoż potwora)
<Galahad> Męska bielizna z wbudowanym penisem !!! hehehehehehe
<Dreadlish> lol?
<Galahad> http://www.kciuk.pl/Meska-bielizna-z-wbudowanym-penisem-a37239
<Galahad> masz małego kup sobie dużego :D
<Galahad> współczuje modelom :F
<Galahad> hehehhehhe FAIL
<Galahad> a więc tak użytkownicy windowsów podbudowują swoje ego :D
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłł
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBfQgcLvg-c
<shpaq> mornin'
<winter> a witaj
<tar-gz> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=moonos
<tar-gz> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=element
<tar-gz> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=gos
<tar-gz> Które na netbook?
<Galahad> http://www.linux-netbook.com/ ^^
<Galahad> http://www.linux-netbook.com/linux/distributions ^^
<tar-gz> gOS jest rozwijany jeszce
<PoKrAk> na netbooka sprobuj chromiumos
<winter> nie no, bez przesady
<Galahad> tar-gz, a czemu nie wszystkie ? potem usuniesz :>
<mati75> .
<mati75> re
<Galahad> hehe
<Galahad> tar-gz, http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php?firsttime=true :D
<lisu> re
<Galahad> co ciekawe wyszła mi moja dystrybucja czyli słusznie swoje potrzeby rozpoznałem :D
<Galahad> dobry test :D
<Galahad> doh ale jesteśmy rznieci na kazdym kroku _-_
<Galahad> Wyprodukowanie jednej puszki to koszt poniżej 40 groszy za sztukę, w sklepie zapłacić trzeba już ok. 3 zł.
<Galahad> tosamo z innymi produktami kapitalizm to badziewie
<Dreadlish> trolololol
<Dreadlish> na tym teście wyszło mi gentoo i slackware
<Galahad> Dreadlish, geek jesteś :D
<swistak35> uhm, ten test sux
<swistak35> co mam zaznaczyć w środowisku graficznym? Nie ma odpowiedzi "inne" ; F
<winter> to najmniej złe?
<swistak35> hm.
<Wizard> w teście wyszła mi mandriva
<Wizard> i debian
<swistak35> mi debian, ubuntu, kubuntu i linux mint o0
<swistak35> nie wiem skąd się te 3 wzięły
<Wizard> o, mint też
<Wizard> nawet nie wiem co to
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> dziwne, że centos mi nie wyszedł
<swistak35> mało tych distro coś
<swistak35> Wizard: centOS jest na rpmach, nie?
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> to jest RHEL przebudowany
<Wizard> dobry os
<swistak35> liczyłem że będzie Sidux/Debian jakoś tak
<winter> mint, ubuntu, debian
<Galahad> mało szczegółowy powinien podawać w wyniku najleopszy kernel dla ciebie i najlepsza wersje środowiska graf :D
<winter> lies
<winter> najlepszy kernel dla ciebie i twojej rodziny ;p
<swistak35> Galahad: bez przesady, ale na oko to tu pewnie z 10 distro jest ; f
<PoKrAk> co za testy rozwiazujecie ??
<swistak35> o, jest lista
<swistak35> PoKrAk: http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php?firsttime=true
<Wizard> swistak35: jest tam rhel?
<PoKrAk> leee nic nowego nie wyszło z testu
<PoKrAk> jeno ze kubuntu i minta bezsensu dodał :)
<swistak35> Wizard: nie
<swistak35> za to jest jakiś foresight linux
<swistak35> nawet nie wiem co to.
<Wizard> o, kiedyś to widziałem
<Wizard> kolorowe distro z rpath cośtam
<Wizard> ma rollback przy aktualizacjach ;)
<bikstopa> hello
<Galahad> hello
<PoKrAk> qna
<PoKrAk> powiedzcie mi jedna rzecz co zrobic jak w softwares sources chce dodac klucz do repo a go nie widzi pomimo tkwienia tam kluicza do repo
<tar-gz> Komunikat No_Pubkey Ci wyświetla?
<PoKrAk> nie pokazuje pliku z kluczem wogole
<pkkm> Jak zamienić dowiązania symboliczne na wskazywane przez nie pliki?
<Galahad> :E
<bikstopa> http://allegro.pl/tablet-android-7-laptop-apad-wifi-hit-prezent-i1333534936.html mial ktos z was takie cos w lapkach kiedys czy nie? :<
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6ev3vcv> (at allegro.pl)
<Galahad> http://tech.wp.pl/kat,1009789,title,Pierwsza-bezprzewodowa-karta-graficzna,wid,13042140,wiadomosc.html ale fajnie
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6cyq5ug> (at tech.wp.pl)
<bikstopa> Galahad: tylko 5 anten?
<Galahad> może będą jakeiś huby antenowe i bedzie mozna dodać jescze 5 :D
<qermit> Galahad: stare
<Galahad> jakoś teraz na to wpadłem ...
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> re
<Marcin90> Witam!
<Marcin90> Mam takie pytanko, jak wyłączyć w ubuntu całkowicie firewalla/iptables, bo jak zrobie "ufw disable" to dalej mam wszystkie porty poblokowane.
<shpaq> odinstataluj
<Marcin90> zapomniałem napisać, że odinstalowałem i dalej nic
<office> to na routerze jestes przyblokowany
<shpaq> skoro odinstalowałeś to na pewno nic Ci nie blokuje
<shpaq> zresetuj jeszcze kompa trzy razy
<Marcin90> zaraz sprawdze co z tym routerem
<office> do DMZ
<office> sie dopisz
<office> na routerze
<shpaq> to głupie akurat
<office> bo co ?
<office> jak sobie w systemie firewall zrobi
<Dreadlish> ufw ssie
<Dreadlish> bo zawsze blokuje wszystkie porty
<office> no i dobrze
<Dreadlish> iptables na deny i jazda
<office> a Ty odblokowujesz te ktore chcesz
<office> na jedno przeciez wychodzi
<Marcin90> Mam openWRT na routerze, zrobiłem /etc/init.d/firewall stop, net siadł, a dalej pokazuje mi, że wszystkie porty zamknięte
<shpaq> ech
<Dreadlish> iptables -F
<Dreadlish> iptables -X
<Dreadlish> i wszystko jasne
<lisu> shutdown -h now o wszystko jasne
<PushUpek> sudo rm -rf / i wszystko jasne :D
<Psotnick> bry
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: ave
<Dreadlish> fajnie jest tak sobie pozmieniać nazwy 800 plikom
<Dreadlish> potem fajnie bolą palce
<PoKrAk> mi sie tak ie kce nic robic ze ubuntu przerabiam :)
<PoKrAk> juz mnie oka biora od przegladania pakietow
<Dreadlish> trzeba kiedyś znormalizować jakoś ten zawy piosenek
<Dreadlish> bo szlag trafia
<Dreadlish> jedno jest $no. $name.mp3
<Dreadlish> drugie $no. $artist - $name.mp3
<Dreadlish> trzecie $no._$artist_-_$name.mp3
<Dreadlish> czwarte $name.mp3
<PoKrAk> ja sobie wlasnie robie instalke ubuntu bez gnome i bez gdm`a :)
<PoKrAk> ide zajarac i pozniej cosik zjesc
<Dreadlish> jes
<Dreadlish> jeszcze tylko 12 piosenek
<Dreadlish> i jakieś 6 albumów...
<ntat> Dreadlish, chce Ci się tak zbierać muzę?:)
<ntat> Ja, jak chcę czegoś konkretnego posłuchać, to wrzuta.pl a tak to radyjko cały czas leci:)
<PushUpek> PoKrAk: ave ;D
<Dreadlish> ntat: trzeba czegoś słuchać
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - trójka by mnie uratowała, ale tak o to nie lubie słuchać komercyjnej muzyki
<Dreadlish> szlag mnie wtedy trafia
<office> radiowe pornole
<Wizard> wrzutę kiedyś zamkną ;)
<ntat> Dreadlish, ale są stacje int. z konkretnymi rodzajami muzyki
<ntat> A jak nie komercyjna, to zawsze pozostaje Jamendo
<ntat> :]
<Dreadlish> ntat: z porządnych z reggae to znam tylko rastastacje...
<ntat> Nie znam się na tym, ale na plskastacja.pl są różne gatunki muzy
<ntat> *polskastacja.pl
<winter> zgłosiłem buga
<Dreadlish> gdzei?
<winter> https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/22484
<Wizard> za rok naprawią
<winter> może
<winter> po updejcie vlc się sypie
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> słabiusio
<winter> nom :<
<Wizard> ale jak się używa kleconych naprędce dystrybucji, to tak jest
<Wizard> równie dobrze mógłbyś mieć LFS
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> robie znowu archa na padace
<Dreadlish> tym razem z lilo/extlinux
<Wizard> i będziesz mógł skomentować błąd wintera!
<Dreadlish> tak
<Wizard> ej, od razu zrób LFS!
<Dreadlish> Wizard: za słaby komp
<Dreadlish> na 666mhz nie będę lfsa stawiał
<Dreadlish> jak sie dzieli dysk 30gb?
<Dreadlish> 200mb /boot, swap 512mb i reszta slash
<Wizard> nie byłoby ubuntu lepsze?
<winter> Dreadlish: ja bym dał 4 na / max
<Dreadlis1> cosik mnie wyrąbało
<winter>  /usr /var, /tmp i /home oddzielnie
<Dreadlis1> wiesz no - nie chce mi sie już rozwalać
<winter> ale jak się nie chce to może być i tak :-P
<winter> no tak..
<winter> dobra, obiad przywieźli
<Wizard> pizzę czy chinola?
<winter> shchabowy, ziemniaki i kiszoną
<winter> homemade
<Dreadlis1> heh
<Dreadlis1> u mnie dzisiaj "marakan" był
<Dreadlis1> lold
<Biszkopcik> wtfd
<Dreadlish> nothingd
<Biszkopcik> omgd
<Dreadlish> co to mirrory archa są takie zawalone czy co?
<winter> czester: jak tam dzisiaj w sklepie, opowiadaj
<winter> Dreadlish: dobre są, a co
<winter> wybierz niemiecki ;-P
<Dreadlish> winter: 27.8kb/s z unix.net.pl to chyba niefajno
<Dreadlish> poza tym i tak sam klepie linki
<winter> no ten jest słaby ;-P
<Dreadlish> daj jakiś dojczlanden
<winter> mam tam też szela
<winter> masz listę
<winter> scrolluj a znajdziesz
<Dreadlish> chyba w dupie
<Dreadlish> ja ściągam do bootstrapa
<Dreadlish> ale ok
<Dreadlish> wypakuje pacmana i mirrorlista
<winter> ftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/mirror/ftp.archlinux.org/$repo/os/i686
<Dreadlish> ok przeżyje
<Dreadlish> bo tylko jeszcze expata ściągnąć
<Dreadlish> co tak splitują?
<Biszkopcik> bo wszedłeś
 * Biszkopcik goes on ubuntu...
<PoKrAk> hmm ciekawe czy instalator ubuntu da sobie rade bez gdm`a :)
<qermit> da
<winter> Dreadlish: a dlaczego życie sobie utrudniasz jak arch ma instalator
<PoKrAk> nic oblookam jutro skłaszfs sie dopiero robi i nie zapowiada sie zeby to poszło migiem
<PoKrAk> :)
<Dreadlish> winter: utrudniam sobie, bo przez kochane archowe livecd nie chce bootować
<Dreadlish> i musze z gmc jechać
<Dreadlish> jak narazie to sie mam prawo powkurzać na mój internet
<Dreadlish> linuxpl.com - fuuuuu
<PushUpek> czemu fu?:>
<Dreadlish> ich support śmierdzi
<PushUpek> hmmm nie musiałem z niego korzystać ;) więc nie wiem
<Wizard> Dreadlish: masz swój internet?
<Wizard> taki jak korea północna?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: tzn?
<Wizard> oni mają swój internet ;P
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> ponarzekać na moje łącze dostarczone przez telekurwunikacje
<Dreadlish> ostatnio słyszałem takie ładne określenie na nich jak teleburdel
<PoKrAk> oki ubuntu e17 sie robi wiec ... niech sie robi jutro je przetestuje
<Dreadlish> ooooo
<Dreadlish> 127K/s wg pacmana
<Dreadlish> więc gloria inexcelsisdeo
<PoKrAk> trza powoli ogłaszac odwrot i do domu podazac
<Wizard> Dreadlish: :P
<Dreadlish> co ty w robocie? :D
<PoKrAk> ta
<Wizard> heh
<PoKrAk> ale jeszcze 5 min
<Dreadlish> Wizard: wiesz jaki zachwyt gdy masz 20-30K/s wg pacmana a tu nagle 120?
<Wizard> nie, mam dobre łącze
<PoKrAk> nie ma to jak giga sciagac w kilka sek :D
<Wizard> choć już niedługo, bo się przeprowadzam
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> ja musze pomęczyć tktelekom :D
<PoKrAk> mecz mecz i tak nic nie ugrasz
<PoKrAk> oki sajonara
<Dreadlish> bo pobliska szkoła ma od nich 20MBit/s i udostępnia to pod nazwą "internat"
<g3man> czesc
<Dreadlish> tylko musze skoczyć do sklepu i kawałek rpsma kupić
<bt4> WItam
<Dreadlish> elo
<g3man> nie mam zew. IP a chcialbym miec otwarty port
<g3man> czy sa jakies inne rozwiazania poza tunelem SSH?
<Dreadlish> nie
<g3man> bo tunelu nie oplaca mi sie stawiac
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> ale syfu do tej grupy base w arch dowalilo
<Dreadlish> dowalili*
<Dreadlish> po co komu dbus? ludzie
<g3man> a NAT Traversal?
<g3man> ktos wie co to jest?
<Dreadlish> jakaś kontrola tcpip i udp pewnie
<Dreadlish> i mam archa
<julek> no... to pr0
<czester> winter: Wolne mam.
<czester> Wczoraj miałem urodziny, dzisiaj odpoczywam.
<Mussious> Bry
<gjm> czesc
<Dreadlish> elo
<Psotnick> jak mogę sobie przesyłać tekst między dwoma kopami (win i lin) w LANie, wolałbym uniknąć instalowania czegokolwiek na win(nie mój)
<czester> Nie możesz
<Psotnick> nie no... musi się jakoś dać
<czester> Nie da się
<Psotnick> z resztę gg jest bez hasła ;0
<czester> Mailem
<Psotnick> ;)
<Psotnick> już sobie gg włączyłem
<Psotnick> kurr...
<Psotnick> win to gówno
<czester> Odezwał się.
<czester> Jak się bawisz w hakera i nie umiesz to win to gówno
<czester> ;-P
<Mussious> win$hit :)
<czester> Podejdź do komputera jak nie będzie własciciela i zajebiesz mu co chcesz
<czester> A nie srasz pod siebie
<Psotnick> szukam sterowników do dźwięku ;)
<gjm> zajrzyj pod dywan
<czester> lol
<Psotnick> a jakbym się bawił w hakera to bym DVL postawił
<czester> Zazwyczaj sterowniki są na stronie producenta.
<Psotnick> zazwyczaj
<Psotnick> ;)
<czester> Chyba, że to jakieś stare gówno
<Psotnick> nie takie stare gówno
<czester> Ale jak szukasz sterowników dłużej niż 10 minut to jesteś pizda.
<Psotnick> czester: mam w pizdu sterowników
<czester> Tylko nie od tego ;>
<Psotnick> tylko, że żadne nie działają
<Psotnick> właśnie od tego
<czester> Buehehehe
<czester> To nie od tego.
<Psotnick> jak się wkurwię to postawię ubuntu
<czester> Twat.
<Dreadlish> walone nouveau
<Psotnick> przynajmniej wszytko działało
<gjm> może on chce windowsowe stery na linuxa wrzucic
<Psotnick> gjm: widziałem to ;)
<czester> gjm: Znam różne choroby psychiczne ;>
<Psotnick> aż tak głupi nie jestem
<Psotnick> ;)
<czester> Nie ma co. Czas porozciągać trochę grabki
<Dreadlish> nouveau nie działa
<Dreadlish> shitty nvidia
<czester> Buehehehe
<czester> Dreadlish: Zainstaluj normalny sterownik od Nvidii, a nie Open Shit
<Dreadlish> czester: zobaczmy czy jest
<swistak35> Dziedobry
<swistak35> Kto tu myśli, że jest twardy?
<czester> Dżizas
<czester> Skąd się tacy biorą...
<swistak35> czester: chyba tacy: http://blip.pl/s/300118183
<czester> swistak35: Ty jesteś twardszy.
<Mat_Matan> bry
<swistak35> Blip hurts.
<Dreadlish> dziwne
<czester> No goły dziad na płocie
<Dreadlish> http://www.nvidia.pl/object/linux-display-ia32-71.86.14-driver-pl.html
<czester> Zajebiste
<czester> Widziałem gorsze rzeczy i to w ubraniu.
<Psotnick> fuck asus!
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: yup
<czester> Ech
<czester> Asus...
<czester> Normalny sprzęt
<Psotnick> sprzęt może i OK
<Dreadlish> chuj nie normalny
<czester> Dla mnie zagadką jest jakim chujem nie udaje Ci się znaleźć sterownika pod windows.
<Dreadlish> drogi jak cholera
<czester> Więc nasuwają mi się 2 wnioski
<czester> Albo jesteś debilem i nie umiesz czytać, albo znalazłeś sterownik, ale sprzęt jest zjebany.
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: poważnie?
<Psotnick> czester albo po prostu ich kurwa nie ma pod tą jebaną Vistę
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: powiem, że nie jest drogi jak powiesz za co płacę 100zł albo 200 więcej
<czester> Psotnick: No to wybierasz opcję pierwszą - jesteś debilem i nie umiesz czytać...
<czester> :D
<czester> Psotnick: No to wybierasz opcję pierwszą - jesteś debilem i nie umiesz czytać...
<czester> :D
<Psotnick> jak jesteś kozak to znajdź ;)
<czester> Nie mój burdel - nie moje kurwy.
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: model plx
<czester> W sensie - sam sobie szukaj. Ja za godzinę pracy biorę 50zł.
<Dreadlish> czester: to idź kup sobie macbooka
<Psotnick> p5vd2-mx se
<czester> Dreadlish: Mam.
<Dreadlish> czester: burżuj
<czester> lol
<Psotnick> nie masz co z hajsem robić?
<czester> Mam.
<czester> Mój hajs, mój komputer, moja sprawa.
<czester> Ty narzekasz na jebanego asusa, ja nie mam żadnych problemów ze sprzętem i sterownikami ;-)
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: poczekaj chwile bo net mi muli
<Psotnick> najbardziej mnie dziwi to, że na kompie była Vista, a stery na CD są pod XP
<czester> Zagadka roku
<czester> Idź rozwiazać twierdzenie Fermata
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: pod windowsa miało być?
<Psotnick> pod Vistę, ale już mam ;D
<Psotnick> chyba
<Dreadlish> no ja właśnie znalazłem na stronie asusa
<czester> Czyli jednak nie umiał szukać.
<Psotnick> od płyty głównej czy czysto od dźwięku?
<Psotnick> jak od płyty to się nie instalują i nie mów, że nie umiem szukać
<Psotnick> ;)
<czester> Nie umiesz szukać.
<czester> Od płyty najczęściej nie trzeba w ogóle instalować
<Dreadlish> no
<Psotnick> na Ubuntu od początku mam wszystko prawie
 * czester w ogóle nie musi.
<czester> Ja mam wszystko odkąd wyjąłem komputer z pudełka ;-P
<Dreadlish> czester: to zainstaluj sobie linucha z kernelem 2.4 to zobaczymy ;d
<czester> Po co?
<Dreadlish> to zobaczymy ;d
<czester> Ale po co mi linux?:>
<Dreadlish> bo to jest taki zasrany lans tym sprzętem apple
<Psotnick> żeby działał ;D
<czester> Nieeee... On po prostu działa.
<czester> Żaden to lans.
<Dreadlish> przecież to jest jedno i to samo gówno co pc tylko z jabuszkiem i jest warty 300$ więcej
<czester> Buehehehhehe
<czester> Gówno widzę wiesz.
<czester> Bliżej OS X ma do linuksa...
<Dreadlish> o tym ich zasranym efi?
<czester> Przecież to Unix.
<Dreadlish> i dziwnych śmieciach, które dodają do normalnego sprzętu
<czester> Nie rozumiem Twojej agresji werbalnej
<Dreadlish> czester: ja ciebie również
<Psotnick> Ciebie jak już(z dużej litery)
<Psotnick> ;)
<Psotnick> trochę szacunku
<czester> Kupiłem sobie komputer, z którego jestem zadowolony. Czego nie rozumiesz?
<Dreadlish> tego, że się nim podniecasz
<czester> Nie. Ja go używam. Służy mi do pracy. I w tym do czego ma mi służyć jest niezawodny.
<Dreadlish> no to zakończyliśmy naszą rozmowę
<czester> lol
<czester> Spoko
<czester> Ja się polansuję macbookiem, Ty kernelem 2.4 ;-P
<Dreadlish> czy ja sie lansuje 2.4?
<Dreadlish> oprócz tego że mam sprzęt, który nie chce chodzić na 2.6
<czester> Co za brak dystansu...
<czester> :D
<gtriderxc> juz nie wierzę w podniecanie się uptimem:/
<gtriderxc> można go cheatować hibernacją i wstrzymaniem
<Dreadlish> gtriderxc: na windowsie
<gtriderxc> na Ubuntu tez
<Dreadlish> u mnie hibernacja nie działa
<gtriderxc> od dwoch dni robie hibernate
<gtriderxc> i uptimer mam 2 dni
<gtriderxc> hibernacja dziala
<czester> heheheheh
<czester> 17:38  up 12 days,  1:52, 3 users, load averages: 0,53 0,44 0,36
<czester> :D
<gtriderxc> to jakis program Ci ją wali
<Psotnick> u mnie też nie działa ;/
<gtriderxc> u mnie tez nie dzialala
<qermit> a ja sie polansuję czymś innym
<gtriderxc> dopoki nie powyłączalem kilku syfow jak Vuze, skype i Kadu
<Psotnick> i jak naprawiłeś?
<gtriderxc> niektore programy po prostuy stawiają opór
<gtriderxc> 10.04 sie legancko hibernowalo
<gtriderxc> a potem sie zaczely problemy
<gtriderxc> ale doszedlem do tego ze to nie system tylko programy
<Psotnick> ale mi właściwie działa tylko, że później jak włączam to się nie 'przywraca'
<gtriderxc> jak zamkne vuze skype i kadu hibernacja dziala
<gtriderxc> mi sie zawsze przywraca
<gtriderxc> co najwyzej nie cce sie czasem zamknąć
<Dreadlish> czester: wiesz dlaczego się tak oburzam? bo mnie na niego nie (będzie nigdy) stać
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: nie mów hop ;)
<czester> Dreadlish: What-fuckin-ever.
<czester> Nie interesuje mnie Twój status materialny
<Psotnick> a po 2 stać Cię pewnie na jakiegoś uwalonego ;D
<gtriderxc> apple to zło
<czester> Kolejny debil
<gtriderxc> prze nie ewa wyelciala z raju:P
<Psotnick> gtriderxc: ++
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: mój budżet został flushnięty po nowym roku
<en0x> hehe
<en0x> ale hejterzy
<Psotnick> ;)
<gtriderxc> *zuo
<czester> Kiedyś mi taki pedał przyszedł do sklepu
<Dreadlish> co ja kupiłem że mam teraz tylko 20zł swoich?
<czester> Papieros elektroniczny i zaczął mi gadać o wyższości AMD nad Intelem
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Mat_Matan> ktoś z was grał w Operation 7?
<Dreadlish> tosz to jeden chuj
<Psotnick> ostatnio to miałem ochotę zainstalować Windowsa o.O
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: nie jeden ;) różnią się
<czester> Dreadlish: W kontekście - dlaczego Apple używa intela.
<qermit> czester: a miał rękę w kieszeni?
<Dreadlish> czester: bo za drogo im żeby brać amd
<Dreadlish> amd to zawsze będzie dobra budżetówka
<czester> Ja sądzę, że ten intel jest mocno przemyślany
<Dreadlish> jak ktoś chce coś (troche) bardziej zaawansowanego to bierze intela
<czester> Ale koleś poczuł siłę i musiał mi o tym opowiedzieć
<czester> Więc powiedziałem mu, że mnie to nie interesuje, tak wprost
<czester> Ale miał minę :D
<Dreadlish> no bo tak o z punktu wizenia normalnego śmiertelnika
<Dreadlish> to nie robi różnicy
<czester> Nie
<czester> Ja bym sobie pogadał
<czester> Ale to był jakiś zjeb
<czester> Kto normalny przychodzi takie dyskusje w sklepie uprawiać?
<Dreadlish> nikt
<Dreadlish> bo to zazwyczaj wychodzi przy okazji
<czester> Miałem ochotę mu ten elektroniczny papieros w dupę wsadzić
<Psotnick> skoro to był pedał to pewnie mu o to chodziło
<Psotnick> ;)
<czester> "Dlaczego w tych komputerach jest tylk intel?" - nie wiem, tak to zaprojektował producent
<czester> :D
<Dreadlish> no tak mu pasowało
<czester> I takimi odpowiedziami go raczyłem.
<czester> "ale niech pan mi powie"
<Dreadlish> wg mnie to w jednej kwestii definitywnie wygra amd
<czester> A ja na to - prosze napisać do inżynierów Apple"
<Dreadlish> w układach graficznych
<czester> Dreadlish: Zobaczymy
<Psotnick> i w prockach do netbooków
<czester> Teraz to mi jest wszystko jedno
<czester> Mogę mieć obojętnie jaką kartę. Nie kupię i tak innego sprzętu już niż Macbook.
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - gma to nie są zbyt zaawansowane procki ;d
<snejk> witam
<snejk> mam pytanko
<snejk> a wlasciwie maly problem ;)
<Dreadlish> ja tam jakbym miał kase to bym nawet sobie kurde całe palo alto kupił
<Dreadlish> ale jej nie mam
<czester> Dreadlish: Ja tam pojechałem na raty.
<czester> Dreadlish: Kupiłem sobie sam sobie sprzedając...
<Dreadlish> heh ;d
<snejk> postawilem htb + imq i mam niestabilny transfer
<czester> I jeszcze sam wypełniłem wniosek ratalny w swoim imieniu ;-P
<czester> Śmiesznie to musiało wyglądać ;-)
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - u mnie najtańszy air kosztuje 5k
<Dreadlish> ...
<czester> Najtańszy air kosztuje teraz 4199
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - tylko u mnie jest poprostu zadupie
<czester> Ale to jest 11"
<czester> Ale ciekawa maszyna
<Dreadlish> tu ani roboty ani nic
<czester> Procek 1,4GHz, 2G ramu, rozpierdala netbooki w kawałki ;-P
<Dreadlish> no
<Psotnick> a ja tam mam ~45km do iSpot'a
<czester> Żaden atom nie jest w stanie go wyprzedzić
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: ja 445k...
<czester> Tylko kosztuje 4x tyle
<Dreadlish> no taka robota
<en0x> ja tam wymienilem se ostatnio 13" na 15" hires antiglare
<jacekowski> omap4 jest szybszy
<jacekowski> dwa cortex-a9 rdzenie
<czester> Omap4?
<czester> WTF?
<Dreadlish> ja ostatnio chciałem kupić paviliona walniętego i go naprawić
<jacekowski> z maxymalna predkoscia 1.6GHz
<en0x> eh nie porownuj arma do x86
<czester> lol
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g omap4
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: OMAP™ Applications Processors - OMAP™ 4 Platform: <http://tinyurl.com/bmjm6s>
<czester> jacekowski i jego mądrości
<Dreadlish> no wiesz
<Dreadlish> one są wydajniejsze :D
<Dreadlish> tylko nikt tego nie używa
<jacekowski> ekhm
<Dreadlish> bo ktoś zrobił marketing x86
<jacekowski> arm to najpopularniejszy procesor obecnie
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: sorry
<en0x> lol @ Dreadlish
<jacekowski> wiecej sie armow sprzedaje niz x86
<jacekowski> telefon
<Psotnick> ja mam w domu 2amr'y :D
<jacekowski> zegarek
<jacekowski> logowka
<jacekowski> lodowka
<jacekowski> pralka
<jacekowski> zmywarka
<Psotnick> o może nawet więcej :D
<Dreadlish> telefon mam na armie rzeczywiście
<Dreadlish> lodówka ma tylko termostat
<Dreadlish> i tam sie włącza
<jacekowski> kontrolery raid niektore uzywaja armow
<Dreadlish> pralka - za mało zaawansowana
<czester> Super. I co z tego?:D
<Dreadlish> raida mam na siliconie
<Dreadlish> zmywarki nie mam
<Dreadlish> więc narazie nikt mnie nie przekona że więcej armów się sprzedaje niż x86
<Tyczek> A ja jeszcze mięcho zakopuje w ziemi i sypię solą.
<Dreadlish> tylko że ja mówie o komputerach biurkowych
<Dreadlish> a nie o tego typu pierdółkach
<qermit> Dreadlish: twój procesor jest na silikonie
<czester> lol
<Dreadlish> qermit: explain.
<czester> Nie no....
<qermit> `g wiki silicon
<Przekliniak> qermit: Silicon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicon>
<Dreadlish> jezu silicon = krzem
<Dreadlish> ...
<czester> Pozdejmuję ignore ;-P
<qermit> czester: nie rób tego
<czester> qermit: Właśnie Tobie zdjąłem.
<qermit> nieeeeeee
<qermit> a miałem spokój przez tyle czasu
<czester> Przedwczoraj jacekowskiemu
<czester> Ale widze, że on dalej pierdoli od rzeczy
<qermit> jacekowski: on nas już nie kocha
<czester> qermit: Przytyłeś trochę?
<qermit> nie
<czester> Szkoda
<Tyczek> czester: Ty łobuzie.
<qermit> bo ja wiem czy szkoda
<en0x> hmm
<en0x> 444G/var/lib/mysql/
<Dreadlish> en0x: lol?
<Dreadlish> ile to realnie zajmuje? :D
<julek> czesc
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś jak mogę rozpakować 209 zipów w miarę szybko? nie znam basha ;/
<Dreadlish> unzip *.zip
<Psotnick> ;) nie pomyślałem
<Psotnick> myślałem, że trzeba będzie pisać jaką pętlę :D
<czester> Napisz pętlę i się na niej powieś ;-P
<Psotnick> ;)
<Psotnick> nie znam basha, ale chyba czas się nauczyć ;)
<kklimonda> Psotnick: będzie trzeba
<Psotnick> nom
<kklimonda> unzip *.zip nie rozpakuje wszystkich zipów afair
<kklimonda> for i in *.zip; do unzip "$i"; done
<Psotnick> dziękuję :D to działa
<Dreadlish> tak sie też da
<Dreadlish> zależy poprostu jak co weźmie
<Dreadlish> ale forem zawsze działa
<Dreadlish> Zly_Biolog: ping
<Psotnick> właśnie mi nie działało tylko wywalało filename not match czy coś w tym stylu
<Galahad> nie wiem ale u mnie na thunarze to zaznaczam ile chce plików i mam w menu rozpakuj do naciskam wskazuje folder i juz ....
<Galahad> *witam ^^
<Dreadlish> Galahad: ale tu o terminal chodzi
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Galahad> aaa...heheh tak jest jak sie nie czyta
<Dreadlish> może ten pavilion się uda wylicytować
<Dreadlish> to wtedy naskładam na płytę i będzie kolejna lapciara
<jacekowski> 726G    /data/pr0n/
<jacekowski> en0x:
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: arma masz w pralce
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: army robia od malych z 16k bajtow programu dzialajacych przy zegarze rzedu 10MHz
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: do wielkich armow 2GHz ktore montuje sie w telefonach i takich tam
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: i ARM sam nie robi ukladow
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: oni sprzedaja sam rdzen opisany w verilogu
<jacekowski> a potem producenci dodaja sobie swoje dodatki
<jacekowski> i produkuja fizyczny krzem
<jacekowski> i raida masz na armie
<kocisko> Witam
<kocisko> Potrzebuje pomocy. Posiadam konto roota i użytkownika. Na codzien uzywam konta użytkownika wiec dodałem sobie go do grupy sudo itd.
<kocisko> Wczoraj nagle zwiesił mi się system
<kocisko> po restarcie okazało się,  że już nie mam uprawnien
<kocisko> "kocisko is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<julek> przeinstaluj sudo?
<mati75> loguj się na root
<mati75> i popraw
<kocisko> co więcej.. chciałem sobie wyedytować groups
<kocisko> ale okazuje się, że hasło do roota jest nie prawidłowe chociaz jest prawidłowe
<kocisko> cos sie powalilo i nawet sie na roota zalogowac nie moge :/
<Nerihsa> to sie chrootnij i zmien
<Galahad> o motyla noga wirus ?
<julek> przed komputerem;)
<kocisko> co moze byc przyczyną
<kocisko> awarii?
<Dreadlish> chrootnij sie
<kocisko> nawet nic nie instalowałem ostatnio wiec nic nie moglem zrypac
<Dreadlish> i zrób fsck
<czester> sudo su
<czester> :D
<czester> Na ubuntu standardowo root nie ma hasła
<Dreadlish> ale nie jest w sudoersach :D
<czester> A user jest sudoers
<julek> edytowac sudoers z livecd
<Galahad> kocisko, jedyne co miałem w linuksie po twardym resecie to padniete ext4 ale to było dawno i nie prawda ....
<kocisko> jak mam sie chrootowac?
<czester> kocisko: sudo su
<czester> i wtedy zmień hasło
<czester> ;-)
<kocisko> moj root ma hasło bo ustawiłem
<kocisko> no sudo su nie bangla włąśnie
<Nerihsa> livecd i chroot
<kocisko> kocisko is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<czester> kocisko: Na ubuntu?:D
<kocisko> tak ubuntu
<czester> LOL
<kocisko> 10.4
<czester> To co zjebałeś, że nie działa?:D
<kocisko> no to ja sie pytam co mogłem z*ebać :D
<czester> Najpewniej użytkownik ;-P
<kocisko> kurde ale z poziomu livecd tez nie bede mial uprawnien do edycji plików zeby sie do grupy dodac
<Galahad> kocisko, ciesz sie żę tylko reported a nie send to helsinki to linus torvalds
<kocisko> zaraz by sie pofatygował i mnie nastukał :D
<Zly_Biolog> Dreadlish: lost from Zly_Biolog
<Galahad> kocisko będziesz miał taki symulator jest co udaje że to niby jest systemem dyskowym
<kocisko> dobra nawet jak załatwie sprawe z livecd to itak rozwala mnie ze wysypało sie hasło roota
<kocisko> no jaja jakies
<julek> jakos w single user sie uruchamialo i sie zmienialo
<czester> Można
<czester> Wtedy nie pyta o stare hasło w ogóle
<julek> gdzies cos w bootloaderze trza bylo dopisac
<Dreadlish> Zly_Biolog: elo :D
<kocisko> init=/bin/bash
<kocisko> pewnie to
<czester> Nie, nie to.
<Zly_Biolog> Dreadlish: co chciałeś?
<Dreadlish> Zly_Biolog: stary - jak wiesz to powiedz mi bo za cholere nie rozumiem - czym sie różni dv5000 od dv6000? :D
<Zly_Biolog> Dreadlish: a końcówki jakie?
<czester> Dreadlish: tym czym 5 i 6 ;-P
<Dreadlish> Zly_Biolog: bez końcówek właśnie
<Dreadlish> Zly_Biolog: bo mnie tą dv5000 przebili =.=
<Dreadlish> bo mi to wygląda na to samo czym się różnią np. niektóre serie acerów
<Zly_Biolog> Dreadlish: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HP_Pavilion_dv5
<Dreadlish> ok rozumeim
<Dreadlish> matrycą
<Dreadlish> nie wiem dlaczego ale zazwyczaj na końcu na wiki patrze
<Dreadlish> poprawka
<Dreadlish> to jest dv6500
<Dreadlish> i tak jeden kij wychodzi
<Galahad>  o radwańska zgubiła główke :D
<foreste> CMakeFiles/amaroklib.dir/dialogs/MusicBrainzTagger.o: file not recognized: File truncated      niezly error ;d
<BlessJah> jacekowski: w co sie bawilem? DNM czy pisanie ksiazki o bledach organizatorow?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: bo w sumie w obydwe zabawy se bawlem a DNM w tym roku tez wezme udzial zapewne
<foreste> file not recognized: File truncated coto za komunikat ?
<jacekowski> dnm
<jacekowski> byla dyskusja to cie zalinkowalem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: cos lepszego mam
<BlessJah> jacekowski: http://ux.up.krakow.pl/konkurs/
<foreste> pff
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wiesz co to steganografia?
<gjm> ukrywanie danych w np. pliku graficznym?
<BlessJah> tak
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> poczekaj
<jacekowski> BlessJah: http://chakier.bblog.pl/wpis,stonogografia,1596.html
<jacekowski> BlessJah: http://chakier.bblog.pl/kategoria,stonogografia,1235.html
<Psotnick> fajne ;)
<Psotnick> ale nie chce mi się czytać tego ;D
<BlessJah> w tym jest bardzo wazna innowacyjnosc
<Galahad> zero jedynkowe nogi ?
<BlessJah> zapewne
<gjm> ChaosEngine: skad masz taki zajebisty nick? I od kiedy chaos potrzebuje silnika?
<Galahad> hmm.....obawiam sie ze wraz z nieuchronnym wzrostem liczebnosci użytkowników internetu pojawi się wiecej temu podobnych tematów ...
<ChaosEngine> gjm: od 2 klasy LO. Kupe lat już minęło. Silni się zawsze przyda ;-)
<Psotnick> w ogóle jaka akcja dzisiaj w szkole. Podbija do mnie koleś wymachuje mi przed nosem Sztuką Podstępu Mitnicka i mówi, że jak przeczyta to włamie mi się do kompa i 'poukrada' wszystkie hasła. Myślałem, że jebnę
<julek> _w szkole_
<gtriderxc> a byu F tej bajce szatan??
<BlessJah> jacekowski: z tego co widze to charyzjusz podchodzi dosyc lekko do tematu
<gtriderxc> F szkole
<Psotnick> nie było szatana ;((((
<gtriderxc> niedobrz...
<termi> :)
<julek> gimbaza to siedliszcze szatana
<termi> boże ... miej w opiece te dzieci
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> to zly_biolog tam jest
<julek> kto to jest Zly_Biolog ?
<termi> katecheta :D:D
<BlessJah> julek: whois zły_biolo
<gtriderxc> :)
<julek> myslalem, ze cos dokladniej
<BlessJah> Zly_Biolo g, pisane przez L
<julek> zuy
<Galahad> lol-65%
<julek> iksde na 100%
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a poza paroma stogononogografami nic nie masz?
<Psotnick> rozkmiń jak się koduje i zrób własne ;D
<foreste> zbuduje amaroka z debiana unstable sorce
<julek> fajnie
<Galahad> a czemu amaroka ?
<gjm> foreste: jesteś hardkorem
<foreste> bo lubie go ;)
<jacekowski> amarok 1.4 i clementine ftw
<BlessJah> jacekowski: masz jakas siec pod sobą?
<jacekowski> no teraz wifi mam dookola siebie
<jacekowski> a pode mna mam krzeslo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: potrzebuję entropii ruchu z powiedzmy kwadransa, ilosc pakietow ktore padly trupem i dlaczego (bledy, ttl, zle adresy etc) i pare innych rzeczy
<jacekowski> u mnie sie to nie zdarza
<jacekowski> jak sie bledy zdarzaja to szukam co i jak sie stalo i naprawiam
<jacekowski> i ostatni blad mialem w zeszlym roku
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie chodzi mi o to ze jakis komputer nie ma neta
<jacekowski> wiem
<jacekowski> chodzi ci o same straty pakietow
<BlessJah> ale raz na jakis czas ttl sie wyczerpie i pakiet padnie trupem albo suma kontrolna sie nie zgodzi, badz pakiet nie dotrze i bedzie zadanie retransmisji
<BlessJah> nie tylko straty
<jacekowski> no to sie u mnie nie zdarza jak mowilem
<BlessJah> chce w pakietach ukrywac informacje, ale nie przez hiccups
<jacekowski>                                                    Missed  : 0
<BlessJah> kurcze
<foreste> a moze sciagne z sid
<BlessJah> znajdz jakas normalna siec
<jacekowski> lacznie mam 25 errorow
<jacekowski> na switchu ktory ma uptime prawie 2 lata
<BlessJah> głównym wrogiem steganografii jest statystyka
<foreste> tylko zeby m dodatkowych smieci nie sciagnie z unstable :>
<BlessJah> przynajmniej jesli chodzi o ukrywanie info w popsutych pakietach
<BlessJah> tak jak w lack i hiccups
<jacekowski> tych masz bardzo malo
<jacekowski> od strony internetowej
<jacekowski> mam
<lisu> cat /var/log/auth.log | grep Fail
<lisu> kurde nie tu
<jacekowski>           RX packets:1572719 errors:528 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<jacekowski> to jest w 2 miesiace
<jacekowski> ale tu sie chyba rx licznik przekrecil
<ntat> Dlaczego w Debianie podczas instalacji (apt-get install) niektórych pakietów woła o płytę, zamiast pobrać je z serwera?
<ntat> Tak było, jak instalowałem Fluxboxa
<tabaluga5> witam wszystkich
<ntat> Nie wiem, jak to ominąć, żeby szukał tylko na serwerze
<ntat> Cześć
<tabaluga5> ale co ominąć
<ntat>  Dlaczego w Debianie podczas instalacji (apt-get install) niektórych pakietów woła o płytę, zamiast pobrać je z serwera?
<ntat> <ntat> Tak było, jak instalowałem Fluxboxa
<ntat> ;]
<tabaluga5> morze masz coś przestawione w plikach konfiguracyjnych
<gjm> morze to jest mokre.
<tabaluga5> przepraszam może
<gjm> nie przepraszaj. Kup słownik
<Mat_Matan> tabaluga5: i zacznij go używać, to że masz itemka nie znaczy że od razu będziesz miał skilla
<gjm> dokładnie.
<Mat_Matan> ntat: /j #debian-pl
<Psotnick> z /etc/fstab wywal linijkę dot. cdromu ;)
<tabaluga5> ja szanuje mowe ojczystą ale ortografii nigdy nie potrafiłem się nauczyć
<Mat_Matan> ntat: wejść i wyjść z kanału nie robi od razu "problem solved" :>
<jacekowski> tabaluga5: kazdy klient irca ma sprawdzanie pisowni
<jacekowski> tabaluga5: uzyj tego
<gjm> Ja się nie uczyłem. Ja czytałem książki.
<ntat> Mat_Matan, nie cyń tak...
<jacekowski> ja sie nie uczylem
<jacekowski> czytalem ksiazki
<jacekowski> po angielsku
<jacekowski> ja w sumie nie przeczytalem az tak duzo ksiazek
<jacekowski> a ostatnio tylko angielskie czytam
<Mat_Matan> gjm: ja mam dysortografię ale bez przesady, ja walę błędów od groma ale jak mi podkreśla nieudane słów to raczej poprawiam żeby byków nie wysyłać :P
<jacekowski> i o ile w pisowni jeszcze sie pilnuje
<Mat_Matan> *słowa (zła składnia)
<jacekowski> to w mowie co kawalek jakies angielskie slowo sie trafi
<gjm> dobra. Koniec tematu
<tabaluga5> ja czytam książki tylko nie patrze na pisownie
<gjm> <facepalm>
<jacekowski> tabaluga5: to sie samo wtlacza jak przeczytasz wystarczajaco duzo
<jacekowski> ja przynajmniej ksiazke na miesiac czytam
<jacekowski> a jak jakies cos krotszego to i dwie
 * Mat_Matan sometimes reads a newspaper, sometimes a book
<tabaluga5> no dobra wymiękam ja tyle nie czytam
<tabaluga5> może jedną na 2 miesiące
<tabaluga5> czy ktoś miał taki problem że internet działał bez zarzutu za to podczas ściągania korzystając z przeglądarki wyświetla się błąd sieci operacja anulowana
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a ja czytam 3 w tym tygodniu czego nie uwazam za wyczyn mimo iz mamy wtorek
<jacekowski> kazda po 5 stron
<jacekowski> a ja przeczytalem 500 stronicowy manual do inwetera
<jacekowski> dwa razy
<jacekowski> bo najpierw przeczytalem do zlego
<BlessJah> maja lidia kossakowska, upior poludnia, burzowe kocie
<BlessJah> sprawdz ile ma stron
<jacekowski> potem jeszcze do skrzyni biegow do napedu na statku
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to sa te ksazki ktore czytasz? jedna na miesiac?
<BlessJah> manual skrzyni biegow na statku?
<BlessJah> dobra ja spadam
<BlessJah> poczytac ksenocyd
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to tez nie ma 5 stron
<konraddo> eh przechwałki kto ile czyta :F
<BlessJah> konraddo: zwracam uwage na niejednoznacznosc terminu wystarczajaca duzo, tudziez czytac duzo
<konraddo> spoko :P
<tabaluga5> hmm myślałem że na tym kanale można uzyskać pomoc
<BlessJah> tabaluga5: mozna
<BlessJah> czasami
<BlessJah> dzisiaj masz pecha, wróć jutro
<BlessJah> spadam CYA
<tabaluga5> czyli zależy to od humorów
<tar-gz> tabaluga5: co Ty masz za problem?
<gjm> z sobą.
<tabaluga5> nie mam mnie sie nudzi bo nie moge latać
<tar-gz> <facepalm>
<tabaluga5> uważajcie z tymi <facepalm'ami> bo sobie w konicu kark przetrzaśniecie
<Mat_Matan> tabaluga smok bez jaj
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: akurat smoki chyba jaja składają
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: na biologii było
<Psotnick> o.O na biologii się uczyłeś o smokach?
<gjm> o smokach? Na biologi?
<Psotnick> też tak chcę
<swistak35> no, a wy nie? : <
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: idziesz na basha :D
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: nieee
<swistak35> nie na basha, no bez jaj -,-'
<swistak35> kto jeszcze basha czyta ; S
<Psotnick> ja
<gjm> wszyscy?
<konraddo> na bashu dużo sucharów niestety bywa :<
<swistak35> konraddo: i poziom się obniżył dość
<swistak35> teraz pr0n : P
<Psotnick> chyba p0rn
<krzakx> Witam, ma liste mailngowa i zastanwiam sie jak wyslac maile, zeby odbiorca nie widzial ze korzystal z listy mailngowej
<Dreadlish> było takie coś
<Dreadlish> co się wpisywało
<Dreadlish> w odbiorcę
<Dreadlish> i reszte w fwd
<krzakx> no, no ?
<Dreadlish> undisclosed-recipients
<Dreadlish> to sie wpisywało w odbiorce
<Dreadlish> reszta w fwd
<krzakx> fwd ? forward ?
<Dreadlish> ukryta kopia
<Dreadlish> czy jak to sie nazywło
<swistak35> dw?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> udw
<Dreadlish> raczej
<krzakx> ukryta kopia, jest taka opcja w Gmail
<Dreadlish> no
<Mat_Matan> krzakx: spamer
<krzakx> oj odrazu spamer :) ucze sie jak dziala lista mailngowa
<krzakx> wlasnie sprawdzilem opcje Ukryta kopia, i gmail mimo to pokazuje od Kamil Sobolak <krzakx@gmail.com> do raf**@gmail.com UDW kontakt@ale***.net Jaklik  <a.jak**@gmail.com>
<Mat_Matan> krzakx: spamming ? :D
<krzakx> dziwne, tak umie tylko gmail, czy jak to rozumiec?
<Dreadlish> wszyscy potrafią
<jacekowski> krzakx: zle robisz
<krzakx> to jak powinno byc?
<Dreadlish> albo źle robisz
<jacekowski> krzakx: jesli zrobie maila od jan do juzek, ukryta kopia do waldka
<krzakx> no,no slucham
<jacekowski> to waldek dostanie maila i bedzie wiedzial ze mail byl do waldka i do juzka
<jacekowski> ale juzek nie bedzie wiedzial ze mail rowniez poszedl do waldka
<Dreadlish> a jak w do wpiszesz undisclosed-recipients
<Dreadlish> i w ukrytej kopii wklepiesz waldka i józka
<krzakx> aha! dobra, dziekuje! zaraz sprawdze
<Dreadlish> to wtedy ani waldek ani józek nie będą wiedzieli do kogo jeszcze poszła wiadomosć
<jacekowski> w do nie wpisujesz wtedy nic
<krzakx> to wpisac undisclosed-recipients czy nie ? :D
<Dreadlish> w do
<Dreadlish> tylko i wyłącznie
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> w do nie wpisujesz nic
<jacekowski> tylko w ukryte wpisujesz cokolwiek
<Dreadlish> to niektóre programy się wykrzaczą
<jacekowski> nie znam takiego
<krzakx> moze MS Outlook ? :D
<jacekowski> nie
<Dreadlish> cos się wykrzaczało
<Dreadlish> ale nie pamiętam co
<krzakx> dobra dzieki, dziala,
<krzakx> a zeby was nie pokoic, to wysylam maile do urzedow z prosba o objecie patronatem medialnym, moja inicjatywe
<krzakx> www.bieszczady.fm
<Stirlitz> stu fajów, nieźle, w tym ta pipa czester
<bikstopa> jak sie nazywa ta paczka
<bikstopa> na pp
<bikstopa> ze czeka na ciebie na poczcie az odbierzesz bez awiza
<Tyczek> hahaha
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, RX packets:1303879496 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Tyczek> czester wyelowuował.
<Tyczek> ;P
<Stirlitz> wy... co?
<Tyczek> wye-lowu-ował?
<Tyczek> Kurdę, nie wiem jak to napisać. ;P
<Stirlitz> jakies trudne słowo znowu
<jacekowski> wyewolouwowal
<jacekowski> zle napisalem
<jacekowski> wyewoluowowal
<Stirlitz> coraz lepiej, ewolucja sobie z wami radzi
<Galahad> upgradował sie
<Galahad> witam ^^
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: chwalisz sie czy skarzysz?
<Stirlitz> ja własciwie to juz idę, skoro sie nic nie zmieniło
<Galahad> powiało optymizmem
<jacekowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1Ynf2ScKiA&feature=channel
<jacekowski> tu macie sobie posluchajcie Katy B
<Galahad> ale brzydula :(
<jacekowski> nie prawda
<jacekowski> ladna i ladnie spiewa
<jacekowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNhPYj-5rIY&feature=channel
<jacekowski> to tez ladne
<Tyczek> Jesli to Twoje muzyczne autorytety to współczuje.
<Tyczek> :P
<jacekowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJNXXuAxkfk&feature=channel
<oskar_> Witam. Mam pytanie ja w Bash moge zrobic pętle która by sprawdzała czy jest połączenie z internetem?
<jacekowski> to tez
<jacekowski> ale tu niestety murzynka tez jest
<oskar_> jak*
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g advanced bash guide
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide: <http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/>
<jacekowski> to przeczytaj
<Galahad> noo może być takie spokojne ^^
<jacekowski> Tyczek: nie znasz sie
<Dreadlish> e?
<oskar_> myslałem o wykorzystaniu ping-a i jesli zwróci błąd to nie ma net-a
<jacekowski> oskar_: no tak mozna
<Tyczek> jacekowski: J-a-s-n-e.
<jacekowski> oskar_: ale nikt tego nie zrobi za ciebie
<jacekowski> Tyczek: a ty pewnie mozarta i innego bacha sluchasz
<oskar_> wiem i tego nie chce
<jacekowski> oskar_: no to dostales linka
<jacekowski> oskar_: z manualem do basha
<Tyczek> jacekowski: Blisko, W gruncie rzeczy dużo klasyki pomieszanej z elektroniką.
<Galahad> młoda jest jeszcze wiele operacji przed nią :D
<jacekowski> oskar_: jak go przeczytasz
<oskar_> własnie szukam tam informacji i stronka sie przyda na przyszłość
<jacekowski> ale, co wam sie nie podoba
<jacekowski> oskar_: to sobie dasz rade
<Mat_Matan> bry noc
<Galahad> czarna wymiata ^^
<Wizard> cześć
<oskar_> witam
<Galahad> witaj
<Wizard> rotflmao
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/jmY/linki/
<Wizard> nie no, wymiękłem :D
<Galahad> kadoskie fochy :F
<Wizard> co?
<Wizard> jakie fochy?
<Galahad> a nic Wizard wyglada jak by to kde wygenerowało
<jacekowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V-xXa6jxds
<Wizard> to macos wygenerował
<jacekowski> tu macie ja na zywo z maida vale ( a dla nie zorientowanych, nagran z tamtad nie edytuja )
<Wizard> pomijam już polskawą gramatykę
<Wizard> błąd ów zgłosił installer.app
<Stirlitz> stamtąd jacekowski
<Wizard> plik jest aktualizacją macosa ściągniętą z apple.com ;)
<Wizard> 700 jebanych megabajtów, żeby zobaczyć bezcenny komunikat
<Wizard> eh
<Wizard> a qt buduje się od 3h
<Wizard> wpuszczą mnie do ubuntu ;P
<Wizard> Shuttie napisał
<jacekowski> na co?
<jacekowski> do czego
<Dreadlish> jak?
<jacekowski> to w maida vale pierwsza elektroniczna muzyka zostala stworzona
<Wizard> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/568
<jacekowski> jako czolowka do doctor who
<jacekowski> wtedy przez ciecie tasmy magnetycznej
<jacekowski> i puszczanie z roznymi predkosciami i mieszanie
<Wizard> gość zna się na robieniu szumu, lubię go za to
<jacekowski> ciekawe czy clementine wejdzie
<Wizard> najpierw unity, potem weyland (yutani), parę dni temu unity2d i qt, teraz to
<foreste> w doctor who ladna przyjacolke ma :P
<foreste> billy piper ;x
<jacekowski> mial
<jacekowski> a nie billy
<jacekowski> bo billy to meskie imie
<jacekowski> tylko billie
<jacekowski> teraz jest karen gilian
<foreste> ogladalem czasami na tvp1
<jacekowski> ruda
<jacekowski> szkotka
<foreste> w soboty
<Wizard> hmm, poka foto ;)
<jacekowski> http://www.scificool.com/images/2009/05/karen-gillian-doctor-who-2.jpg
<Wizard> a nie pitolisz
<foreste> ponad rok temu
<Wizard> hmm… ja bym się jeszcze dobrał do dupy wszystkim tym "wymyślaczom" od GUI
<jacekowski> http://www.twotalkingmonkeys.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/karen-gillan-amy-pond.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/y9zdlsx> (at www.twotalkingmonkeys.com)
<jacekowski> to sa ladne obrazki z nia
<Wizard> jak ostatnio zrobiłem sobie w pracy kde4 i netbook-cośtam, to mi żal tak dupę ścisnął, że z krzesła mnie musieli odrywać
<jacekowski> kde4 to zal
<jacekowski> kde3.5 ciagle roksuje rulezem
<Dreadlish> Wizard: ja jak postawiłem kde4 na padace to mi żal dupe ścisnął, że to nawet się włączyć nie chce
<foreste> nie
<foreste> kde fajne ;P
<Wizard> zaraz mnie wykopią, ale "spierdolić" to nie jest dobre słowo, jest za słabe
<Wizard> foreste: ta, fajne
<Dreadlish> Wizard: tak.
<Dreadlish> kklimondy nie ma chyba to cie chyba nie wywali
<Wizard> tylko te zjeby mogłyby popracować nad 2 rzeczami
<Wizard> 1. jakość
<Wizard> 2. sens
<Dreadlish> 3. kde 3.5
<Galahad> 3.5 rulez
<Dreadlish> yup
<Dreadlish> tylko szkoda, że teraz sie biorą za qt4
<Wizard> japieprzę, kde4 od początku ma w dupie jakość
<Dreadlish> jakby dalej wszyscy na 3 jechali
<Dreadlish> to by wszystkim pasiło
<Wizard> qt4 jest spoko
<Wizard> i to nie w nim rzecz
<Galahad> przydało by się coś alternatywnego z qt base
<Dreadlish> ale tak jakby przepisać kde3.5 na qt4
<Dreadlish> ale przepisać - nie mówie o zmieniamiu
<Galahad> o wąłśnie
<Galahad> właśnie*
<Wizard> rzecz w tym, że się napierdala w kde4 jakimiś bajerami, jakimiś błyszczykami i innymi widżetami, a zapomina o tym, czym kiedyś kde było
<Wizard> zestawem kurewsko dobrych aplikacji
<Dreadlish> kde to jest D E a nie kurde jakieś szajstwo
<Galahad> czyli nowe środowisko z qt4 ael coś jak kde 3.5 czyli takie kadowskie xfce D:
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: to samo zrobili z amarokiem
<Wizard> Galahad: tego nie zrobisz w rok
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: dwójka ma obleśny interfejs
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: ale, znalazl sie madry czlowiek i przepisal amaroka 1.4 na qt4
<Wizard> kde to kilkanaście lat rozwoju :/
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: i nazwal clementine
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: to ja słyszałem
<Wizard> poza tym pisanie od nowa niczego nie zmieni
<Galahad> no jakiś powod tego jest że jest jak jest :D
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - dla mnie kde to jest 3.5.10
<Wizard> kde potrzebuje ludzi od GUI i ludzi od jakości
<Wizard> i zastopowania tych pedałow od nowości
<Dreadlish> wywalić ficzery
<Wizard> i tych błyszczących badziewi
<Dreadlish> mamy od tego compiza
<Dreadlish> ja jak odpaliłem na 866mHz i na 2x2GHz kde 3.5 to była tylko niewielka różnica wydajnościowa
<Galahad> no ale można też zakładać że mam xxi wiek i trzeba inwestować w bajery bo w końcu nei cehsz bajerów to sa inne fajne light
<Dreadlish> a kde 4 na 866 nie chciało nawet wiedzieć co znaczy słowo "działać"
<Galahad> Dreadlish, kde 3.5 nalmniej mi zrzerało mniej niz xfce dlatego na nim siedziałem
<Wizard> ta, Dreadlish odpalałem kde4 na moim G4 1,5GHz
<Dreadlish> Wizard: powerpc vs x86 ...
<Wizard> oni chyba się zapomnieli, że big-endian i little-endian istnieją
<Wizard> Dreadlish: powerpc zawsze było lepsze ;)
<Wizard> i będzie
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> mam gdzieś nawet tuner na ppc :D
<Wizard> tylko mi kde4 w rewersie wyświetlało kolory
<Dreadlish> tylko ojciec schował przede mną
<Wizard> w negatywie znaczy
<jacekowski> Wizard: nie
<jacekowski> to byl bug drivery + kde
<jacekowski> razem
<Dreadlish> jacekowski zawsze znajdzie powód żeby powychwalać army
<Dreadlish> ja sie zastanawiam jakby jakiekolwiek de chodziło na armie
<Dreadlish> bo nie widziałem tego w praktyce
<jacekowski> wiekszosc architektur ktore maja big-endiana przewaznie robia tez little-endian
<jacekowski> malo jest big-endian only architektur
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> jest np. mips i mipsel
<jacekowski> arm i armeb
<jacekowski> arm sie w locie potrafi przelaczac
<jacekowski> i jesli pamieci sobie nie popsujesz to mozna dzialac
<Dreadlish> a sparc jest tylko big endian
<Dreadlish> tzn niby można też w little robić ale nie wiem jak to działa
<Enlik> 1st
<Dreadlish> 2nd
<fi9o> Kurde
<fi9o> Chciaoem wszystkie kanaly miec ;d
<Dreadlish> nie udało sie
<bendzi> jak znalezc aplikacje, ktora po najechaniu w prawy gorny rog, pozwala mi wybrac pomiedzy otwartymi oknami?
<jacekowski> to compiz robi
<Galahad> na xfce mam po kliknieciu skrolem takei menu z oknami :>
<Galahad> w gnome to nei pamietam już jak jest
<bikstopa> KURWA
<bikstopa> aaa. dlaczego to zawsze mnie spotyka? ;'x
<bikstopa> jadlem sobie poprocn, bardzo slony. jak lubie. nagle podszedl kot i podrapal mnie po rece, polizalem rane by nie piekla ;'x
<Galahad> :D
<bikstopa> :<
<bikstopa> ale mnie boli ;<
<bikstopa> gdyby mi zabrano to jedno slowo, zamilczal bym na wieki ;<
<kklimonda> skrop sokiem z cytryny
<kklimonda> pomaga
<bikstopa> kklimonda: za fajne rady daj sobie w nagrode +k ;<
<Galahad> bendzi, http://img40.imageshack.us/i/screenshotag.png/ :)
<bikstopa> Galahad: taka tapeta czy nowa czolowka housea?
<Galahad> hehe tapeta szukałem coś fajnego z fail na google i wyskoczyło :D
<Galahad> ikonki mam wyłaczone bo i tak file menager uzywam wiec po co miec :>
<Galahad> oki ide spać powodzenia i debranoc wszystkim :D
<_dead_> witam
<bendzi> y0
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-19
<harcesz> nie śpi ktoś jeszcze?
<bendzi> nom
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Mat_Matan> bry
<tar-gz> Cze
<Wizard> do szkoły!
<DaZ> ja dzisiaj jestem czterocertyfikatowy hardkor i mam wagary, o.
<PushUpek> kutwa czemu nfs nie ma fmask i dmask :/
<jacekowski> bo fmask i dmask to zlo
<PoKrAk> bo tak
<PoKrAk> musze problem instalatora jeszcze obejsc bo chciałbym tylko tekstowy
<PushUpek> ale akurat teraz by mi się przydało ;)
<Dreadlish> re
<shpaq> mornin'
<xcv> morgen
<tar-gz> salam alejkum
<lisu> 좋은 하루
<tar-gz> łał. Jakie słitaśne cuś
<Reck> Witam
<gjm> hej
<Reck> fajnie ze jest kanal
<lisu> tylko szkoda, że w kanale ścieki ...
<Reck> heh
<Reck> domyslam sie ze uzywasz ubuntu... jaka jest roznica miedzy polskimi remixami a "zwyklym" Ubuntu?
<shpaq> jeśli używasz jak biały człowiek lokalizacji en_GB.UTF8 to żadna
<PoKrAk> bpolski remix to poprostu tu dodam pakiet tam usune i dodam jezyk polski odrazu
<lisu> who? me? aktualnie minta debian edition testuje x), a róznica jest taka, ze wole original od remixów
<PoKrAk> ja wlasnie instaluje squieezie
<Reck> a czy oryginalne ubuntu ma polskie lokalizacje?
<Reck> chcialbym uzywac Ubuntu w PL
 * lisu życzył by sobie, aby miał tyle czasu, aby zrobić squeeze + xorg 7.4 + 2.6.37 :D (no albo co najmniej 2.6.36....)
<PoKrAk> Reck: a w czym problem
 * PoKrAk zainstaluje skłiza a pozniej prerobi go ne experimental :D
<lisu> Reck: administracja-> 'languages' ? czy jakos tak, dociągasz i masz
<Reck> w tym ze nie wiem czy oryginalne ubuntu jest spolszczone
<PoKrAk> za duzo klikania
<PoKrAk> nadgarstek sie nadwyreza
<lisu> PoKrAk: zainstaluj etch'a i przerób bo na experimental
<PoKrAk> lisu zapozno wlasnie robie squizza
<lisu> PoKrAk: ta weź sobie ostatni build experimentala i po sprawie... nie masz co z czasem zrobic?
<Reck> acha, czyli problemu z tym nie ma ;)
<PoKrAk> narazie chce zobaczyc jak skłiz wyglada
<lisu> PoKrAk: taki sam, też czarna konsola, białe (szare) znaki
<lisu> ;)
<Galahad> ;)
<PoKrAk> mozliwe ale lubi e najpier cos zrobic zeby popsuc
<Reck> dociagam z tzw. repozytoriow tak?
<PoKrAk> tak zwanie tak
<lisu> bullseye
<PoKrAk> ubu juz mnie wqrwai jak potrzebuje cos zainstalowac czego nie ma u niego w repo
<PoKrAk> wiec czad zrobic back do debiana na eksperymenta
<fi9o> PoKrAk: Zainstaluj sobie paco + kompilatory.
<fi9o> I mozesz smialo kompilowac w binarnym systemie.
<Reck> jesli nie ma czegos w repo to jest problem zeby doinstalowac?
<PoKrAk> olac
<fi9o> Kompilacja reczne bez paco to czysty idiotyzm i uposledzenie moim zdaniem. ;)
<lisu> PoKrAk: a ja bylem zadowolony z ubunciaka, (jako desktop) chodzil spoko, niewiele trzeba bylo dociagac
<gjm> PoKrAk: ppasearch
<PoKrAk> lisu ubuntuje i debianuje od wielu wielu lat i wiem kiedy mozliwosci ubu mi sie koncza
<PoKrAk> i w tym momencie na to co chce zrobic lepiej mi pojdzie na debianie niz na uzeraniu sie z widimisuisie ubuntu z jego repo
<Reck> chlopaki - czyli podsumowujac moje watpliwosci: scagnac oryginalne Ubuntu, dociagnac lokalizacje z Repo i wsio bedzie smigac?
<PoKrAk> TAK!!!
<Reck> bede mial Ubuntu w pelni po polsku
<lisu> PoKrAk: chyba ze tak, nie mówie, ze ubu nie ma ograniczen, tylko tak samo jak bolidami f1 nie jeździ się po polu ornym, tak samo ubuntu nie zaprzęga się rzeczy, których nie jest w stanie zrobić (albo robi wolno)
<Reck> PoKrAk: zaczynam zabawe dopiero wiec pytam - nie krzycz...
 * lisu się zaplontał w oczywistych oczywistościach
<PoKrAk> ja chce tylko remastersem sie pobawic i opengeu do jakiejs rozsadnej wersji podniesc
<PoKrAk> a remasters przy probie instalacji wyskakuje z logicznymi zaleznosciami o ktorych natty nie chce gadac
<pechowiec> witam
<tar-gz> Che Gowara
<gjm> hi pechowiec
<pechowiec> da sie odpalić obraz livecd, który mam na dysku bez nagrywania go na cd?
<PoKrAk> qemu
<PoKrAk> sie da
<tar-gz> pechowiec: na virtualboksie sprobuj
<PoKrAk> qemu wystarczy
<gjm> vb też :)
<pechowiec> ok thx
<pechowiec> damn...
<pechowiec> qemu mi sie posypało bo nie mam gcc 3
<gjm> sudo apt-get install gcc
<pechowiec> gjm: pomijając to, ze nie mam ubuntu, pragnę zwrócić uwagę, iż posiadam gcc w wersji 4.cośtam
<gjm> to zmienia postać rzeczy
<pechowiec> 4.4.4 dokładnie
<pechowiec> ach co zrobić...
<PoKrAk> wrescie instalacja systemu jak lubie
<PoKrAk> golasek i doinstalowywujemy co trza
<martinolalari> hello
<Wizard> miranda
<Wizard> windziane badziewie
<lisu> Wizard: ee bez przesady, na windowsie dobrze sie spisywała (nie wiem jak teraz)
<Wizard> nie wiem, nie używałem windows zbyt wiele
<Galahad> miranda ?
<bikstopax> http://staticrps.komixxy.pl/uimages/201101/1295433674_by_Matisek321_500.jpg o, dobre :D
<Galahad> hhehehe dobre ^^
<PoKrAk> no teraz mozna wlasna prekoffigurowana intalke dziabnąć
<PoKrAk> qna strange very strange
<PoKrAk> swieza maszynka jest
<PoKrAk> do niej moge sie zalogowac przez ssh
<PoKrAk> lecz .. nie moge z niej zrobic ani pinga ani update ani nic qwa co to moze byc
<PoKrAk> connect: network is unreachable
<PoKrAk> szakis pomysł ktos ma
<Galahad> Piłeś? Nie siedź na roocie!
<PoKrAk> wlasnie na trzezwo to robie
<PoKrAk> i nic w sieci nie grzebałem
<PoKrAk> szykowałem dziewicze distro
<Wizard> :)
<PoKrAk> czysty debianik sama esencja
<PoKrAk> do tego dosinstalowałem sobie e17 z entrance i xorga
<PoKrAk> teraz zabieram sie za dodatki do tego a tu nie moge pozaniego wyjsc
<PoKrAk> a na niego poprzez ssh moge sie dostac
<Galahad> (jak zmienić ustawienia dmenu)
<karol> jak na aix zresetować JAVE ?:O
<Wizard> jak to zresetować?
<Wizard> zaraz zaraz?
<Wizard>  /j #aix?
<karol> przepraszam że nie odpisywałem dlugo
<karol> AIX 6.0
<karol> zresetować w takim sensie żeby zabić proces i uruchomić ponownie
<karol> chodzi o to że usługa httpdmgr
<karol> uruchamia się w nieskonczoność
<karol> popieprzony ten aix.
<karol> brak mi nerw już na niego
<karol> nerów *
<Wizard> ale co to jest za java?
<Wizard> przecież każdy program w javie widać jako proces java
<Wizard> strzel to z killa i odpal skryptem
<karol> killall -9 ?
<karol> IBM J9 VM (build 2.3, J2RE 1.5.0 IBM J9 2.3 AIX ppc-32 j9vmap3223-20081129
<karol> taka java
<emil_reg_> Witam
<emil_reg_> Mam problem ze skrotami. Gdy robie skrot do folderu na innej partycji, po ponownym uruchomieniu jest uszkodzony.
<emil_reg_> Wiem, ze trzeba ustawic cos ie a auto startem partycji. tylko jak?
<PoKrAk> mtab fstab
<Psotnick> bry
<lolz> witam
<lolz> chce zainstalowac wine i mi wyskuje 'Czynność wymagałaby instalacji pakietów z nieuwierzytelnionych źródeł.'
<lolz> a w apt-get idzie
<PoKrAk> zaistaluj przez aptitude i wsio
<lolz> przez co
<lolz> ale apt get dziala
<PoKrAk> aptitude
<PoKrAk> aptitude pewniejszy
<lolz> nie wiem co to
<Psotnick> to samo tylko inne :D
<PoKrAk> menadzer instalacji i zarzadzania pakietów
<PoKrAk> to samo tyle ze lepciejsze
<Psotnick> i tak wolę apt-get ;D
<PoKrAk> a se wol
<PoKrAk> aptitude i tak lepsze :P
<Psotnick> jeszcze się możemy zastanowić na wyższością KDE nad Gnome ;D
<PoKrAk> zadne
<Psotnick> flux?
<PoKrAk> jak unity do gnoma wrzucili olałem
<PoKrAk> tyz nie
<Psotnick> to co?
<Psotnick> konsola ;D
<PoKrAk> wlasnie koncze dziewicze dzieło z e17 zeby sobie z tego instalke porobic
<Psotnick> ;)
<PoKrAk> i dzis nawet ubu natty zawiodł
<PoKrAk> wiec do łask debiana powołałem i to był strzał w 10
<PoKrAk> wlasnie konczy sie instalowac ostateczne oprogramowanie
<PoKrAk> i remastera zapuszcze
<PoKrAk> Psotnick: gdzie w systemie (jak w network jest wpisane nie daje)
<lolz> ej ma ktos problemy ze stabilnoscia systemu / opery po nowych updateach?
<Psotnick> nie
<PoKrAk> zapisuje brame zeby nie trza było route add default gw zapodawc za kazdym razem
<PoKrAk> nie
<Psotnick> nie mam pojęcia
<lolz> bo odpalam opere i caly czas 100% zurzycie cpu
<lolz> i nie wiem co robic
<Psotnick> użyj links'a ;)
<PoKrAk> lolz: zainstaluj chrome lub ff
<PoKrAk> i czekaj za updatem
<lolz> uzywam ff
<PoKrAk> no tak link`s najlepciejszy
<lolz> links to terminalowa przegladarka ? -,-
<Psotnick> tak
<lolz> no to swietnie
<Psotnick> ale jak dasz -g to nawet obrazki wyświetla
<lolz> ja chce rozwiazac problem a nie go omijac
<PoKrAk_E17> :P
<Psotnick> inna przeglądarka to rozwiązanie
<PoKrAk_E17> testing testing ąąąążżżżżććććńńńńń
<Psotnick> ale ja tam jestem hejterem
<PoKrAk> :) działa
<PoKrAk> hmmm dokonczyc instalacje
<PoKrAk_E17> i dnsa postawic do końca
<lolz> czy z ntfs nie da sie montowac ?
<PoKrAk> z gowy
<PoKrAk_E17> głowy :)
<Psotnick> da się
<PoKrAk> lolz da sie
<PoKrAk_E17> ntfs-3g
<PoKrAk> bodajze
<lolz> ok
<Psotnick> ;)
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk_E17> :)
<PoKrAk_E17> oki spadowywuje
<PoKrAk> opieranie własnej distro na ubu to za kare
<PoKrAk> na debianie poszło lepiej
<Psotnick> ;)
<Psotnick> bo Debian lepszy
<PoKrAk> zobaczymy czy uda sie z tego cos sensownego poskładać ale to jutro dokonczyc trza
<PoKrAk> no ba
<PoKrAk> oki zajarac i do chaty
<Quintasan> \o
<lolz> wykrywa mi 15 blednych sektorow moze przez to sie system walic?
<lolz> hm?
<Galahad> lolz instalu reiserfs i do przodu ! :D
<lolz> co to
<PushUpek> takie coś wymyślone przez typa, który zaciukał swoją żonę ;D
<shuman> co to instalu?
<shuman> ;)
<lolz> co
<Galahad> shuman, gdyby ktoś podał mnie do sadu to nie będzie że namawiałem do instalowania :D
<shuman> :)
<lolz> Galahad: i na co mi to?
<Galahad> lolz, bo jest dobre :>
<lolz> ale do czego
<Galahad> ale czekaj szukam coś na temat : " co jest lepsze jak sa padniete sektory"
<PushUpek> to jest system plików, coś jak ext etc ;)
<shuman> Galahad: system plików, są różne, ext2, ext3, fat, fat32.. każdy coś oferuje coś innego ;)
<shuman> o kurde
<Galahad> no dokładnie
<shuman> to miało być do lolz oczywiście ;)
<shuman> ogółem prędkość + bezpieczeństwo w razie ewentualnej awarii
<lolz> co to ma do tematu?
<Galahad> pierwszy linux maiłem na starym odkupionym od kogoś dysku z bazarów on miał padniete sektroy ale wolałęm nie daać mu partycji systemowej na padnietych sekotrach
<lolz> mowie ze mi bledne sektory wykrywa
<Galahad> zrobiłem wiec odwrotna konfiguracje systemu dajac na końcu dysku swap potem systemowa a na poczatku home i jakoś działał rok
<jacekowski> lolz: jak wykyrwa to zle
<lolz> no wiem
<lolz> czy przez to moze system sie wieszac?
<jacekowski> lolz: bo normalnie bad sektory dysk ukrywa
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> i jak juz nie moze ukrywac to sie pojawiaja
<shuman> lolz: wiesz co to bad sektor?
<lolz> bo 15 wykrywa
<jacekowski> a to znaczy ze dupa
<Galahad> zrób podobnie jeśli są zgrupwane gdzieś to je omiń :>
<jacekowski> lolz: kup nowy dysk
<jacekowski> bo ten padnie za kilka dni
<lolz> tzn wykrywa chyba 1
<lolz> od dluzszego czasu
<jacekowski> ehh
<lolz> i 14 jakis nieczytalnych czy cos
<jacekowski> dysk pada
<jacekowski> kup nowy
<shuman> jacekowski: no nie musi to być od razu kilka dni ;)
<lolz> mowisz pare dni a dziala juz z pol roku
<Galahad> oo "pada" to moze potrwać
<shuman> :)
<shuman> lolz: anyway lepiej nie będzie.. będzie tylko gorzej i gorzej
<jacekowski> w najgorszym razie moze pasc za sekunde
<shuman> w pewnmym momencie nic z niego nie zostanie i tyle
<jacekowski> szansa ze pociagnie jakis dluzszy czas jest znikoma
<shuman> uszkodzenie mechaniczne...
<jacekowski> a dziury w dysku sa nieprzyjemne
<jacekowski> bo pliki sa uszkodzone
<jacekowski> moze swap uszkodzi
<jacekowski> itd.
<Galahad> :D heh na końcu to nie mogłem usuwać nic
<lolz> liczba ponownie przydzielonych sektorow :1 , liczba oczekujacych sektorow 14
<lolz> cokolwiek to znaczy
<jacekowski> z czego to masz?
<lolz> 'narzedzie do oblugi dyskow'
<jacekowski> ehhhhh
<jacekowski> czyli smart
<jacekowski> czyli gowno warte
<jacekowski> zrob testa badblockse
<jacekowski> badblocksem
<lolz> nie widze w repo
<lolz> teo
<lolz> tego
<lolz> jaka jest pelna nazwa
<shuman> a przy uruchamianiu liveCD nie można włączyć sprawdzania dysku pod kątem bad sektorów? czy tylko pamięć możn przeskanować?
<lolz> jacekowski: E: Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu badblocks
<jacekowski> to jest w standardzie zainstalowane
<lolz> a no
<lolz> tylko jak tego uzyc
<Galahad> hitrel jeździł mercem i papież też, to ja moge mieć reiserfs :D
<lolz> to trzeba na odmatowanych partycjach robic?
<Psotnick> pewnie tak
<lolz> to jak system sprawdze tym -_-
<Psotnick> livecd?
<shuman> odmontowanych ;)
<lolz> nie mam cd romu
<Psotnick> pendrive?
<lolz> nie posiadam
<lolz> + szkoda mi czasu
<shuman> no to nie zawracaj głowy innym...
<Psotnick> jak można nie mieć pendrive'a o.O
<lolz> normalnie
<Psotnick> no to nie jest normalne ;)
<shuman> i nie mieć cd romu..
<shuman> a dvd masz?
<lolz> wystarczy mi mp4 i tele tam tez jest pamiec
<Psotnick> omg
<shuman> xD
<lolz> tzn mam na usb cd rom ale ..
<Psotnick> nie możesz z mp4 zrobić pena
<Galahad> live na mp4 to może sie udać
<lolz> nie mam czasu na ogarniecie takich spraw
<lolz> sesja sie zbliza
<Galahad> lol
<Galahad> z
<lolz> co
<Psotnick> ale zawracać innym dupe na temat problemu, którego de facto nie chcesz rozwiązać to masz czas?
<lolz> livecd nie jest rozwiazaniem
<shuman> i tak minęło 20min...
<Galahad> lolz poddałem ci sposób ...gdize wykrywa błąd poprostu go omiń przy formatowaniu
<lolz> nie rozumiem
<Galahad> jak bedzeisz miał czas to sobie zmienisz dysk czy tam zrobisz dokąłden sprawdzenei :>
<Galahad> sprawdź w jakim sektorze wykrywa błąd i podzeil tak dysk żeby zadna ważna partycja tam sie nei znajdowała
<lolz> jezeli nie mam klapki pod spodem do dysku to musze calego laptopa rozkrecac no nie?
<Psotnick> niekoniecznie
<lolz> nie jestem na tyle obeznany
<lolz> Psotnick: a jaka jest jeszcze opcja?
<shuman> lolz: zależy jaki laptop
<shuman> wpisz sobie w googlach 'model laptopa disassamble'
<shuman> może znajdziesz instrukcję jak go rozebrać...
<Psotnick> taka, że masz jedną klapkę pod którą masz dysk proca i ram ew masz dysk pod klawiaturą
<Galahad> jest jeszcze jedna opcja instaluj jak leci i co bedzie to będzie :D
<lolz> shuman: moj laptop jest troche randomowy i raczej nie bedzie czegos takiego
<lolz> ( NTT ) -,-
<Psotnick> jaki jest?
<lolz> ch**owy
<lolz> produkowany w polsce
<lolz> i malo co onim jest w necie
<Psotnick> aha
<Psotnick> po ch**owy pomyślałem, że to Assus
<lolz> tak
<Galahad> na takim mam linuxa i ok :D
<lolz> czesci asusa skladane przez polakow
<Psotnick> jasnowidzem jestem
<Psotnick> masz od spodu jakąś klapkę?
<lolz> jest jedna spora
<lolz> ale tam dysku nie widac
<lolz> bo patrzylem
<lolz> kiedys
<lolz> dysk chyba w prawym dolnym rogu widzalem
<Galahad> http://www.aceton.pl/images/101888.jpg (składany przez pół chińczyka pół hindusa) :D
<Psotnick> 126182 cykli ;/
<Psotnick> zdecydowanie za dużo
<julek> 6654 u mnie przez pol roku:)
<shuman> jakie cykle? :> jak sprawdzić? :>
<Psotnick> u mnie nie cały rok
<lolz> shuman:  http://www.google.com/search?hl=pl&&sa=X&ei=Awk3TYXvG9DoOZmXob8D&ved=0CBQQBSgA&q=disassembly+ntt+696sr&spell=1
<lolz> nic
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4dn8lyq> (at www.google.com)
<julek> mozna to poustawiac
<Psotnick> smartctl --all /dev/sda | grep Load_Cycle_Count
<julek> shuman: smartctl -a /dev/sda
<Psotnick> jako root
<julek> Psotnick: Loaded_Hours 2833
<julek> Psotnick: ile masz?
<Psotnick> 5,5k
<winter> re
<Psotnick> nie mówcie, że kupiłem używkę
<Psotnick> no w sumie tani był
<shuman> :)
<julek> u mnie 2833, a praktycznie codziennie przez cale dnie od wiosny
<Psotnick> u mnie od lutego mniej więcej
<lisu> o kurde, rhythmbox i daap :D kurde, nawet nie zwracałem uwagi, a to jest zajeb*sta sprawa :D
<mati75> re
<lisu> siemka mati75
<mati75> lisu: heja
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Mat_Matan> bry
<gjm> re
<lisu> o prosze ... squeeze juz 5 albo 6 lutego
<office> zna ktos jakas dobra firme od pozycjonowania ?
<lisu> ideo
<office> lisu, sprawdzona jest ?
<office> bo juz sie z jedna nacialem
<lisu> z tego co słyszałem to radzą sobie
<office> oka, dzieki
<lisu> office: ale te wiadomości są z tamtego roku, wiec sam wiesz, ze moglo sie zmienic
<office> no czaje
<office> zadzwonie do nich nie przysla ofere
<lisu> office:  to jest polska firma wiec .pl albo .com.pl nie pamietam
<office> http://www.pozycjonowanie.ideo.pl/
<office> ?
<office> bedzie to
<lisu> próbuj
<lisu> logo znajome, to ich strona
<lisu> kurde, czy w ffox 3.6.13 da się wyłączyć pasek menu?
<gtriderxc> alt+F4 :)
<Galahad> :D
<lisu> gtriderxc: ++
<_dead_> witam
<lisu> witaj
<Skrzyp> re
<_dead_> jak przed sesja? ja szukam kazdego zajecia byle sie nie uczyc :D
<Dreadlish> re
<Skrzyp> Hej
<Dreadlish> elo skrzyp
<Skrzyp> Ha, ja mam CrunchBanga, a wy się bujajcie z dupiastymi dm'ami i wojną Gnom kontra Kadet.
<Dreadlish> kde 3.5 rządzi
<Dreadlish> crunchbang ssie
<Dreadlish> poza tym crunchbang jest na openboxie
<Skrzyp> A, trzy pięć to inna sprawa... :)
<Dreadlish> więc ty sie jarasz dupiastym squeezem z dupiastym openboxem
<Skrzyp> Sidem
<Skrzyp> Stalter jest na sidzie
<Dreadlish> no to i tak dupiastym debianem
<Dreadlish> arch <3, gentoo <3 i (możliwie) slackware <3
<Skrzyp> Debian <3
<Dreadlish> debian ssie bo ma za dużo najebane w standardzie
<lisu> k... co to jest <3 ?
<Dreadlish> i instaluje wszystkie opcjonalne paczki, które nie są potrzebne
<Dreadlish> lisu: obróć w lewą stronę 90*
<Dreadlish> to zobaczysz szerducho
<lisu> k... a ja myslalem ze w prawo 90 st
<Dreadlish> w prawo wychodzi dupa
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: nie potrafisz obsługiwać debiana i dorabiasz teorię ;)
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: to spróbuj wywalić jakąkolwiek niepotrzebną zależność bez wywalenia tego na czym ci zależy - pozdro
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: najwyraźniej dana zależność nie jest niepotrzebna
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: jeżeli coś jest w Recommends: albo Suggests: to możesz to wywalić
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: xserver-xorg-video-vmware jest mi naprawde potrzebne przy karcie ati...
<kklimonda> jeżeli coś nie powinno być w Depends: to jest to bug w paczce, i można go zgłosić.
<Dreadlish> no kurwa nie przesadzajmy
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: usunięcie xserver-xorg-video-vmware wywala dwie paczki
<Skrzyp> Bo się używa aptitude, a nie apt-żeta
<kklimonda> xserver-xorg-video-vmware i xserver-xorg-video-all
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: dpkg sie używa
<Skrzyp> I się składa z debootstrapa
<kklimonda> chyba logiczne, że usuwa xserver-xorg-video-all skoro nie masz w systemie wszystkich sterowników grafiki
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: czyli po polsku - samemu wybierać paczki i nie używać virtuali
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: jeżeli cię miejsce ciśnie to tak
<Skrzyp> Ja tam wolę mieć spójność w bazie
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: na 10gb dysku - to tak
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: ale nie będzie braku spójności
<Skrzyp> Ouch... :)
<Dreadlish> i tak nie kocham debiana
<Skrzyp> I co mnie to?
<kklimonda> no jak mówię - nie umiesz go obsługiwać ;)
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: i się nie chwale
<Skrzyp> Możesz se kochać nawet winzgrozę... :)
<Dreadlish> poza tym na tym i na debian-pl znajdzie się kilka innych hejterów debiana
 * lisu1 dziś odpalił windowsa na lapie, i zaniemówił... on ciągle działa (jak zwykle, czyli 3 minuty ładowanie, później pulpit itd... itd... na koncu się zawiesił, goły system)
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: no i? haters gonna hate
<Dreadlish> lisu1: ja go odpaliłem dzisiaj tylko po to żeby pograć w minecrafta
<Dreadlish> a i tak mi sie zawiesił
<lisu1> Dreadlish: ja chciałem sprawdzić songbirda na winde, jak radzi sobie z udostepnianiem muzy daap, no i moge rzec, ze sobie nie radzi z rhythmboxem, zasoby pokaże, ale muzy nie wyświetli
<lisu1> ... czyli o kant
<Dreadlish> ide coś zjeść
<elbow> witam
<elbow> jak zrobić, żeby kiedy podłączam słuchawki do laptopa to żeby dźwięk szedł tylko ze słuchawek a nie ze słuchawek i głośników w laptopie?
 * KiFka hi
<gtriderxc> naprawić sobie gniazdo
<elbow> gtriderxc: gniazdo działczy, pod innymi systemami nie ma tego problemu
<gtriderxc> u mnie się wyłącza bez problemu
<gtriderxc> poszukaj w preferencjach dzwieku
<gtriderxc> ale to raczej wina komputera
<elbow>  jak w preferencjach dźwięku ustawiam headphones jako wyjście to w ogóle sie nic nie odzywa:/
<gtriderxc> ja jestem intermediate jesli chodzi o hardware takze nie pomoge
<elbow> no trudno, może ktoś inny z obecnych na sali?;p
<ntat> elbow, kiedyś było tak w KateOS
<ntat> nawet na forum http://kateos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2394&highlight=s%C5%82uchawki&sid=bf0eccf31967a9db77af113c66ac3f1f
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5rapvyt> (at kateos.org)
<ntat> Ale sam nie miałem z tym nigdy problemów, więc się w ten temat nie zagłębiałem
<ntat> Ale może to Cię, jakoś naprowadzi
<elbow> thx, zobacze
<kklimonda> elbow: zainstaluj paczkę z nowszą wersją alsy
<kklimonda> elbow: paczka nazywa się linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic
<kklimonda> (maverick i generic różnią się w zależności od wersji systemu i kernela)
<ethy> jest jakaś lista pakietów zainstalowanych w ubuntu na starcie?
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<Mussious> cześć
<Mat_Matan> łuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuu ale splity poszły :D
<Mussious> :)
<Mussious> na knale #wesnoth to samo było
<KiFka> przeciez to ta sama siec....
<elbow> kklimonda: dziękuję bardzo, pomogło
<Dreadlish> jezu
<bikstopax> nie, to tylko ja Dreadlish :D
<ntat> http://www.wykop.pl/link/519023/minecraft-wyswietlacz-cyfrowy/
<ntat> ;]
<stayalive> minecraftowicze
<Mat_Matan> ntat: na minecratcie ktoś zrobił 8bitowy procesor
<stayalive> planuja 16bit zrobic ;p
<lisu1> kurde, są tu jakies dziewczyny? czy tylko gostki bawią się w ircowanie na ubuntu?
<PushUpek> a po co tu dziewczyny?:>
<lisu1> a tak tylko pytam, a co nie wolno wiedziec?
<lisu1> ale fajnie by bylo, jakby jakies ciekawe 'panie' sie pojawily
<PushUpek> kklimonda, to pani :DDDD
<lisu1> PushUpek: ta, jasne
<Mat_Matan> lisu1: women are actually good for four things
<Mat_Matan> Cooking, cleaning, vaginas and their sisters' vaginas
<Enlik> To prawda, ON jest kobietą!
<lisu1> Enlik: a co zaglądałeś?
<Mat_Matan> lisu1: nie, ruchął
<Mat_Matan> :D
<lisu1> lol
<Mat_Matan> *ruchnął
 * Enlik już sie nie odzywa
<Enlik> ;]
<kklimonda> PushUpek: sam jesteś pani
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: on nie jada mięsa, nie pali papierosów, nie pije alkoholu i nie bierze narkotyków bo emo tego nie robi
<Mat_Matan> a on jest emo :D
 * lisu1 słucha Bloodhound Gang - I Hope You Die
<lisu1> e?
 * Mat_Matan słucha jak mu wifi zapiernicza po chałupie
<lisu1> Mat_Matan: bierz packe i jebut po ścianach, niech nie osiada
<foreste> czesc
<Mat_Matan> lisu: spokojnie, powoli, postoi, przgryzie się, nabierze smaku
<foreste> kurde
<lisu> kurde wiecie co
<foreste> net m nie chodzi ;/
<Mat_Matan> K
<Enlik> o kurde.
<Mat_Matan> foreste: to widać
<foreste> tzn strony zagraniczne :P
<lisu> piękny jest ten compiz, 120 okien, 8 pulpitów, wszystko śmiga, nie przycina, ech nic tylko sie cieszyć :D
<Mat_Matan> z ircem przez kaloryfer się łączysz teraz pewnie :P
<Enlik> Może masz chińskie proxy
<lisu> a może wiaderkiem donosisz
<foreste> irc idzie
<Mat_Matan> ktoś mu od internetu urwał
<foreste> ale http nie
<gjm> jakiś hardkor
<lisu> dobrze ze czego innego mu nie urwał
<Enlik> lisu, a co, zaglądałeś?
<gjm> skąd wiesz że nie?
<lisu> a skąd, wnioskuje z tego, ze jakby mu urwał, to by tu pewnie nie siedział
<foreste> ciekawe jak robia paczki amarok-common amarok-until i amarok ;d
<lisu> foreste: ostrożnie
<Enlik> Amarok-until, fascinating
<Enlik> until (amarok) { ./configure $(losowe_flagi) } o tak!
<Mat_Matan> amarok sux
<Enlik> Prostota rlz
<lisu> nom, kurde amarok dziwne rzeczy potrafi robić
<Enlik> A umie już odtwarzać muzykę/
<Dreadlish> no
<Enlik> czy dopiero z KDE 4.7?
<Enlik> O
<Enlik> No to postępy ;-]
<gjm> Amarok ssie
<Dreadlish> nowy? tak
 * lisu ziewa
<lisu> kurde spanie mnie bierze
<Dreadlish> ojć
<Dreadlish> tak wcześnie
<Dreadlish> ?
 * Enlik usuwa vmware playera
<tar-gz> Co  w grubie oznacza (hd 0,1)
<Enlik> Jaka wersja GRUB-a?
<tar-gz> 2
<ethy> Ma ktoś konto na waffles/whatcd ? ;>
<Enlik> Pierwszy dysk, pierwsza Patrycja
<elbow> jest w repo jakiś odtwarzać winampopodobny?
<tar-gz> czy /dev/sda
<tar-gz> czy /dev/sda1
<Enlik> sda1
<ethy> elbow: audacious
<tar-gz> No to czemu mi ten wpis nie bangla ...
<Enlik> sda = pierwszy dysk zasadniczo, 1 = partycja, ale szczerze nie wiem za bardzo, skad kolejnosc, jesli masz wiecej dyskow (wg tasiemek pewnie)
<elbow> ethy: thx
<tar-gz> Enlik: 1 mam
<tar-gz> czemu update-grub mi nie dodaje wpisów do gruba, hm ...
<Enlik> Albo czasem dodaje za duzo niz by sie chcialo,  dla odmiany
<tar-gz> A no faktycznie do crunchbanga mi nasrało wpisów
<tar-gz> http://wklej.org/id/460296/
<tar-gz> Co  to za błąd jest?
<bikstopax> tar-gz: inna ap uzywa tego folderu
<Galahad> ok wyłaczam sie cześć :>
<tar-gz> Jak dodac poprawny wpis do grub2 ?
<shuman> dodać co chcesz do /etc/default/grub ?
<tar-gz> nie wiem gdzie chce dodać. Chce dopisac debiana do gruba
<Enlik> /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<tar-gz> No
<tar-gz> ale jak ;-D
<Enlik> Weź przykład z grub.cfg, trzeba zrobić analogiczne wpisy
<tar-gz> set root='(hd0,4)'    jak pwisze (hd0,1) to bedzie mi ssał  z sda1 tak?
<Enlik> Powinien
<Enlik> Potem też w linii „linux” odpowiednie root=
<scorpio> Witam. Mam problem z Ubuntu 10.04 i kartą dzwiękową Asus Xonar DS. Po zainstalacji nowych  alsa mam straszny static w dualboot windowsie. Odinstalowanie alsa/pulseaudio ani reinstalacja nie pomagaja
<Dreadlish> co?
<Dreadlish> mów pan po polsku
<scorpio> przeciez mowie. ok od nowa powoli :)
<PushUpek> static w dualboot, wtf?!
<Dreadlish> PushUpek++ za telepatie
<shuman> :)
<Enlik> Nie „static w dualboot”, ale „w dualboot windowsie”, tak to należy interpretować
<Enlik> Teraz kwestia, co oznacza tu „static”
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<Dreadlish> wtf is that static
<PushUpek> Enlik: czuje się jakbyśmy interpretowali wiersze Mickiewicza ;DDD
<Dreadlish> tosz to brzmi jak statycnie linkowane biblioteki ;d
<Enlik> No właśnie
<Enlik> PushUpek, ;)
<Dreadlish> ale kurde to jest gorsze niż mickiewicz
<PushUpek> no tak, Mickiewicz przynajmniej pisał o seksie i babach, dobrze, że nie używal linuxa ;D
<scorpio> zdeformowane dzwieki, statyczny szum i glosnosc az banie rozsadza
<Dreadlish> no ;d
<Enlik> „Nowych alsa” - doskonały skrót myslowy, albo ta... nie pamietam nazwy, było, że się pomijało fragment, żeby się czytelnik domyślił
<Dreadlish> scorpio: to, wycisz, mikrofon
<Dreadlish> lub ścisz pcma...
<shuman> lol...
<scorpio> Enlik: mysle szybciej niz pisze
<shuman> scorpio: w linuksie w alsamixer ustaw pcm na ok 85% max i będzie ok
<shuman> Dreadlish: byłeś szybszy...
<shuman> tym razem :>
<Dreadlish> poza tym PISZ PO POLSKU TO NIE DIYAUDIO ANI AUDIOSTEREO.PL KURDE
<Dreadlish> miał być shift a nie caps...
<PushUpek> ;]
<Enlik> A, miales napisać cały ten tekst z shiftem, nie capsem? Spok.
<Dreadlish> nie
<Enlik> hehe
<Dreadlish> tylko miało być napisane z shiftem "pisz po polsku"
<Dreadlish> a nie popatrzyłem i zamiast shifta przycisnąłem capsa
<Dreadlish> jak ja dawno widziałem 2.6.24
<PushUpek> dobra idę do sklepu po piwo, bo normalnie mnie uj strzeli z tym klientem co dla niego zlecenie zrobiłem
<Dreadlish> narazie
<scorpio> Coz, Mickiewiczem nie jestem, mysle bardzo chaotycznie wiec bardziej rozwiezle i jasniej bedzie ciezko :>
<Enlik> Ale się możesz pochwalić, czy pomogło
<scorpio> wlasnie robie rebbot zeby sprawdzic czy pomoglo
<scorpio> reboot*
<Dreadlish> zw
<Dreadlish> grupa a leci
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: fuck sport in tv
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: na czym?
<scorpio> Niestety nie pomogło
<Dreadlish> kurwa
<Dreadlish> slackware
<Dreadlish> wy myślicie że ja oglądam piłkę jakąkolwiek?
<tar-gz> co kurwa slackware?
<tar-gz> xD
<Dreadlish> teraz grupe d robi
<Dreadlish> potem jeszcze n, kde, kdei, x i xap
<scorpio> Wyglada na to, ze karta sie prawidłowo nie resetuje przy przejsciu z ubuntu do win bo testowo wyciszylem w ubuntu calkowicie to w win nic nie slychac. Tu jest cos podobnego hxxp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519109 ale bede szczery ubuntu jest zyciowa koniecznoscia i moja wiedza jest niewystarczajaca zebym wiedzial czy ten modyfikowany source jest bezpieczny. Ktos poradzi ?
<Dreadlish> wywalić kartę przez okno
<Dreadlish> tak jest najbezpieczniej
<Dreadlish> chociaż nieekonomiczne
<scorpio> ok a teraz poprosze o odpowiedz kogos trzezwego ...;/
<scorpio> nic tylko podziekowac za pomoc :)
<Nerihsa> mhm
<PushUpek> yhm
<winter> scorpio: a w czym masz problem
<scorpio> winter: mam dualboot ubuntu i win. po zainstalowaniu nowych alsa dla karty Asus Xonar DS popsul sie dzwiek w windowsie
<winter> scorpio: to nie kanał pomocy dla windowsa
<Nerihsa> scorpio: instalowales stery dla linuxa i windows ci sie popsul?
<scorpio> Nerihsa:tak bo akurat tak sie sklada ze ta karta i te stery maja buga w dual boot
<bikstopax> lol
<bikstopax> szukalem czegos o starze 660
<bikstopax> na google
<scorpio> winter: wiem ze nie dla win ale wiem tez ze to wina alsa
<bikstopax> i wszedlem na 1 z pierwszych linkow
<bikstopax> http://ortografia4.appspot.com/wiki/Star_660
<bikstopax> nie popatrzylem na urla tylko czytam arta i glupieje :D
<winter> scorpio: twierdzisz, że ubu samo dokonało jakiś inteligentnych zmian na twojej partycji ntfs z windowsem
<winter> to niemożliwe
<winter> solved
<Enlik> scorpio, mowisz otym załączonym skrypcie, czy bezpieczny?
<scorpio> winter: nie.. do konca  hxxp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519109
<winter> hxxp?
<scorpio> Enlik: w sensie czy mi jeszcze czegos nie wysadzi
<Nerihsa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9770158&postcount=5
<scorpio> winter: odruchowo podaje linki bez http
<Enlik> Na to nie ma gwarancji, ale ew. pewnie po tym mozna zdowngrade'ować Alsę. Co w środku jest skryptu, nie wiem, nie pobiorę, bo nie mam konta tam. Alternatywnie możesz poszukać jakieś PPA z nową Alsą (fakt, ze z PPA-mi też bywa roznie)
<scorpio> Enlik: downgrade/reinstall/uninstall nie pomaga tego juz probowalem
<winter> dziwne ot
<winter> to
<Enlik> Aha, bo z tego co czytam, to ten skrypt to właśnie robi
<scorpio> skrypt sam tak ale ten reboot fix to juz jakies modyfikowane pliki
<Enlik> Może jakieś polecenie „resetujące” kartę, wywoływane przed wył. Ubuntu?
<Enlik> o
<scorpio> wyglada na to ze wlasnie problem polega na tym ze sie nie resetuje
<Enlik> Czyli robi coś innego też
<Enlik> Jak go pobierzesz i mi prześlesz, mogę zerknąć
<Dreadlish> problem wygląda tak, że windows ma zrąbane sterowniki
<scorpio> do dzis dzialaly dobrze
<Enlik> A co zrobiles?
<Enlik> Lub: co się mogło zrobić
<scorpio> zainstalowalem nowe alsa potem restart i juz masakra
<Enlik> Aj ;(
<Enlik> Downgrade nie pomoglo?
<Enlik> I skad wziales tę nową?
<scorpio> z alsa project
<Dreadlish> omg...
<Dreadlish> to już te z repo nie starczyly?
<scorpio>  ogolem mam zintegrowana karte rowniez a ze linuxa uzywam tylko do pracy to przepinalem sluchawki za kazdym razem ale zaczelo mnie to irytowac i chcialem uruchomic Xonar pod linuxem a tu zonk
<Enlik> <Enlik> Downgrade nie pomoglo? → innymi słowy, probowałeś przywrocic dokldnie tę samą wersję?
<Dreadlish> to sie zapytam
<Dreadlish> PO CHOLERE AKTUALIZOWALES TA WALONA ALSE?
<scorpio> bo na domyslnych xonar nawet nie pisnal
<scorpio> i musialem kable przepinac do zintegrowanej
<Dreadlish> jezu...
<Dreadlish> wystarczylo moduly zaladowac
<Dreadlish> albo unmutnac karte
<kklimonda> albo zainstalować nową alsę z paczek ;)
<Dreadlish> no
<scorpio> mowie linuxa to ja uzywam do pracy czyli odpalam slownie 2 programy i terminal
<Dreadlish> slownie to by bylo DWA programy i termunal
<kklimonda> czepiasz się
<scorpio> musiales sie przyczepic prawda ?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> sprawilo mi to przyjemność
<winter> Dreadlish: idź weź prysznic
<scorpio> to gratuluje wyrafinowanej rozrywki
<Dreadlish> winter: za późno, zrobiłem już to
<Dreadlish> albo czekaj sprawdze
<martwazaba> mh
<winter> scorpio: nie przejmuj się, kolega jest w trudnym wieku
<Enlik> Czyli z 2 (dwojga) złego wolisz, by nie bylo dźw. na Lin, ale na Win OK?
<winter> zawsze możesz go wrzucić na ignora
<martwazaba> mam pytanie gdzie moge sprawdzic czy dana drukarka bedzie obslugiwana przez ubuntu
<martwazaba> ?
<Dreadlish> martwazaba: spróbować coś na niej wydrukować
<scorpio> Enlik: do rails mi dzwiek nie potrzebny
<martwazaba> dodam tylk oze jest to stara drukarka iglowa
<winter> martwazaba: na stronie producenta, powinien mieć sterowniki itp
<Dreadlish> martwazaba: to pewnie będzie
<martwazaba> no ja jej nie mma chce kupic ale nie wiem czy bedzie dzialac
<Dreadlish> martwazaba: a jakiej to firmy ino jest
<Dreadlish> wz
<martwazaba> wole sie spytac niz udawac speca
<martwazaba> to bedzie oki microline 3320
<scorpio> Enlik: mam jeszcze druga karte ktora dziala z zeby cos zapiszczalo to zintegrowana starczy
<winter> poszukaj w necie na ten temat, wpisz w google "linux MODEL_DRUKARKI" albo szukaj na stronie producenta, chociarz możliwe, ze porzucili ją skoro to stary iglak
<Enlik> scorpio, ok, pisales, ze reinstall nie pomaga (rozumiem, ze do wersji dystrybucyjnej). Moze sie pliki konf. ostały z wersji nowszej, a nie chca sie cofnac do tej z paczek? Innymi słowy sprobowalbym pousuwac pliki konfiguracyjne jakies i inne śmieci pozosotwione po tej nowszej alsie i dopiero reinstall
<Enlik> scorpio, niepotrzebną powinno si moc wylaczyc w BIOS-ie ;]
<Enlik> winter, „chocia_ż_ ”
<scorpio> Enlik: mnie Xonar jest potrzebny w win
<Enlik> aha
<Enlik> http://image.ceneo.pl/data/products/64955/product.jpg czad
<scorpio> Enlik: po prostu nie chcialo mi sie wecowac wtyczkami za kazdym razem
<Enlik> scorpio, to sprobuj jak napisalem
<Enlik> Po drugie mozna zob. ten skrypt
<scorpio> Enlik: wszystko fajnie tylko ze zainstalowanie i odinstalowanie to umiem zrobic ale zeby szukac jakis smieci po instalacji to nawet nie wiem za co tu sie zlapac
<Enlik> Hmm, find /etc -iname '*alsa*'
<scorpio> Enlik: w skrocie w linuxie jestem zielony bo cale zycie programowalem albo pod dosem dawno temu albo .NET na win i linux to jest zlo konieczne wiec sie kompletnie nie znam
<Enlik> Rozumim
<martwazaba> na stronie openprinting.org jest wykaz obslugiwanych drukarek jest podobny model poszukam jeszcze ,tak czy inaczej  dzieki
<scorpio> Enlik: sek w tym ze nawet jak zrobie purge alsa i pulseaudio mam ten sam problem
<Enlik> A ja przypuszczam,  że takie pliki mogly nie zostać usunięte nawet po 'purge', chocby dlatego, że nie z paczki, ale zewnętrzne były - ale tego nie jestem pewien, zgaduję
<scorpio> zaraz ci znajde skad dokladnie byly i co zrobilem bo to wszystko z linka bo ja sie nie znam
<scorpio> Enlik: hxxp://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=69761
<Enlik> scorpio, chwila
<scorpio> Enlik: spoko naprawiam to juz prawie 12h wiec moge zaczekac ;/
<Enlik> Dobra, zaraz popatrze, ale zanim... sudo alsa force-reload albo /etc/init.d/alsactl stop (czy jakos tak) przy zamykaniu systemu nie pomogloby?
<Enlik> i/lub /etc/init.d/alsasound stop
 * Enlik słucha TSA - 51
<scorpio> dziwne jest to ze jak mutuje karte w linuxie to w win equalizer pokazuje ze sygnal niby jest dzwieku nie ma
<Enlik> Zamiast marudzić sprawdziłbyć. A ten tego, co przeinstalowywales? „Alsa” sklada sie z kilku paczek
<Enlik> dpkg -L | grep alsa # dobrze ze debianowe nie kombinuja i chyba wszystko maja malymi literami, jesli chodzi o paczki, taka refleksja
<scorpio> utils i base o ile sie nie myle
<scorpio> czy przy reloadzie normalny jest taki klikajacy dzwiek wydobywajacy sie bezposrednio z karty ?(nie, nie ze sluchawek)
<Dreadlish> tak.
<scorpio> ok to ide sprawdzic
<Dreadlish> bo sie mutuje karta i odmutuje
<Enlik> Hmm
<Enlik> Naprawde rozwoj tegoż niejako zatrzymal sie w 2000 r. czy te daty na ftp sa mylace? ;]
<Dreadlish> ale czego?
<Enlik> ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/utils/ zobacz np. tu
<Dreadlish> no to daty są mylące ;d
<PushUpek> re ;]
<Enlik> Piwo wypił i od razu szczęśliwy
<PushUpek> jeszcze nie wypił, pije ;D
<Enlik> To szczegół. ;)
<Dreadlish> heh :D
<PushUpek> czas na Firefly ;D
<bikstopa> polecacie jakies sluchawki douszne? :D
<Dreadlish> żadne
<bikstopa> w miare rozsadnej cenie
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: wiem ze ty sluchasz muzyki z komorki w autobusie
<bikstopa> ale ja tak nie ptorafie ;>
<Dreadlish> "szkodzom na słuch"
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: nie jeżdże autobusem, poza tym mam sennheisery eh150 i to mi wystarczy
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: ja mam ich troche starszy model w studio. ale potrzebuje dousznych ;>
<Dreadlish> heh :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: to nie jest smieszne, ostatnie zgubilem :D
<bikstopa> http://allegro.pl/sony-mdr-nc22-nowe-krakow-i1404251903.html o to sie fajnie zapowiada :D
<Scorpio> znalazlem rozwiazanie ktore dziala ale za nic nie rozumiem dlaczego ...
<bikstopa> Scorpio: wpisales sudo rm -fr / ? :D
<Scorpio> taaaaa ;/
<Scorpio> jasne
<Scorpio> wyglada na to ze restart z ubuntu powoduje blad a jak robie power off i wlaczam jeszcze raz dzwiek dziala na obu systemach
<sihill> witam
<Dreadlish> no to pewnie coś nie jest na jednym runlevelu wyłączane
<Dreadlish> albo ta karta wydziwia
<Scorpio> z tego co wiem to jest bug alsa ktory dotyczy tylko tej karty i dualboota z windowsem i linuxem a oczywiscie znajac moje szczescie akurat tak mam
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> 1st
<Dreadlish> lol - 4 kanały combobreaker
<Scorpio> a wiesz moze czemu nie mam opcji micboost pod ubuntu dla tej karty ? mimo ze sprzet obsluguje
<Dreadlish> bo może jest domyślnie włączona?
<Enlik> 1nd
<Dreadlish> Enlik: fail
<PushUpek> ;]
<Scorpio> mikrofon dziala ale na tyle cicho ze np przez skype musze sie wydrzec na cala pare zeby drgnelo a na zintegrowanej jest ok
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> już chciałem na shellu klepać "alsamixer"
<Enlik> e tam
<Dreadlish> Scorpio: to czego do integry nie podłączysz?
<Dreadlish> tak bardzo sie boisz ac97/hdaudio?
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> taka chwila grozy była
<Dreadlish> "checking for working mktime..."
<Dreadlish> i tak stało minutę
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> uwarzaj, bo jeszcze czasoprzestrzeń zakrzywisz ;D
<winter> uważaj*
<Dreadlish> :D
<PushUpek> uhhh
<PushUpek> już takie byki sadzę... heh to kolejnego piwa nie piję
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> na trzeźwo trzeba mysleć
<Dreadlish> troche
<winter>  ja bym się napił
<Dreadlish> nie wiem co mi sie stało
<Dreadlish> mam odpalone 8 kart z forum gentoo
<PushUpek> w jakim celu?:>
<Dreadlish> szukałem jakiegoś overlaya dla kde 3.5
<PushUpek> hmm
<Dreadlish> ale potem jeszcze cos zobaczyłem
<PushUpek> co takiego?
<Dreadlish> właśnie nie wiem
<Dreadlish> i dlatego sie teraz zastanawiam skąd mi sie 8 kart wzieło
<PushUpek> to ja tu piłem ;D
<Dreadlish> to chyba przez tego hałsa
<Dreadlish> nigdy więcej słuchać hałsa
<Dreadlish> potem sie pierdoli we łbie
<PushUpek> :D
<Dreadlish> i sie mercurial nie kompiluje
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> ale mają boty zegarki rpzestawione :D
<Dreadlish> tak specjalnie, że niby "spontanicznie"
<Dreadlish> ja nie moge siedzieć na forum gentoo
<Dreadlish> bo tam zbytnie burżuje i snoby siedzą
<PushUpek> o czym ty nawlekasz?:>
<Dreadlish> nie wiem
<Dreadlish> pierdole od rzeczy
<PushUpek> lepiej bym tego nie ujął
<Dreadlish> jeszcze na poczcie zobacze wiadomość pt
<Dreadlish> "masz nową wiadomość na portalu nasza klasa"
<Dreadlish> to sie powiesze
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-20
 * PushUpek zaplata pętlę ;D
 * NightWish` ziewa pompatycznie
<winter> :->
<NightWish`> :************
<NightWish`> ;d
<winter> nawt m477a nie ma
<winter> bida dzisiaj
<winter> ale pewnie przyjdzie najebany o 5tej nad ranem
<Biszkopcik> spac
<winter> branoc
<winter> ja sobie kawkę zrobię :-3
<Biszkopcik> no to chyba nie branoc :D
<winter> ponoć spać idziesz
<Biszkopcik> ja nie
<Biszkopcik> ty idziesz
<winter> też nie
<Biszkopcik> to sie zle zrozumielismy :p
<winter> ;p
<Biszkopcik> robisz cos sensownego?
<winter> zaraz będę czytał manual exima
<winter> w chuj stron po angielsku
<winter> tylko kawa mi się zaparzy
<Biszkopcik> ja na 8 zajecia mam :E
<winter> przygotowujesz się?
<Biszkopcik> nie, ogladam baśke
<winter> :-D
<Biszkopcik> ale jeden odcinek zajebisty byl
<Biszkopcik> dostala sms ze wygrala bmw
<winter> a
<winter> którą baśkę?
<winter> a to wiem
<winter> widziałem :-D
<Biszkopcik> poszla do ich siedziby i mowi kurwa dawaj kluczyki albo otwieram okno i wypierdalam na glebe
<Biszkopcik> :DDD
<winter> i podjebała laptopa niby
<Biszkopcik> no :D
<winter> postawiłem se ziproxy na próbę
<winter> fajne jak masz jakiś mobajl internet
<winter> i limit gigabajtów
<winter> tylko strasznie wolne.. może zrobiłem błąd w konfiguracji
<Biszkopcik> ;P
<Biszkopcik> branoc
<winter> branoc
<Wizard> cześć
<winter> bry
<Czolgista> winter: http://bombek.blox.pl/resource/4.jpg
<winter> :->
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłł
<Wizard> PoKrAk: cześć
<PoKrAk> heloł
<winter> bry
<PoKrAk> qna czy wie ktos co jest nie tak z kernelem 2.6.32-5-686 w skłizie ??
<PoKrAk> bo sypie błędami
<PoKrAk> i wywala oraz zawiesza synaptic`a
<tar-gz> Mi chodził dobrze.
<tar-gz> i chodzi dorze ;-)
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: distro prawie gotowe jeno ogarnac musze wlasnie problem z kernelem
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: to będzie coś poważnego czy jakaś pierdółka?
<PoKrAk> zmienie kernela na lowlatency dla słabych komputerów i powinno byc git
<PoKrAk> narazie ogarniam niezbedne minimum i doinstalowywuje pierdółki
<Wizard> robisz Kolejne Distro, Ktrórego Nikt Nie Będzie Używał?
<Wizard> Linux KNNBU!
<PoKrAk> ja bede uzywał bo robie je dla siebie pod siebie :)
<Wizard> pod siebie to można narobić wiesz jak
<Wizard> :P
<PoKrAk> wiz :>
<tar-gz> Ja tro obczaje ;-D
<tar-gz> tego PokrakOsa
<Wizard> PoKrAk: jak zrobisz tak, żeby aplikacje można było przenosić jak w macosie w dowolen miejsce, bez symlinków, to zaraz to instaluję
<PoKrAk> Wizard: nie wiem jak jest w maku robie to na e17
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: co ja miałem ecomorph core doinstalować, nie?
<Wizard> o puszczę sobie coś dobrego
<Wizard> np Cannibal Corpse - Unleashing the Bloodthirsty
<tar-gz> ło ...
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: ecomorph-e17 jak zainstalujesz styknie
<tar-gz> okay]
<tar-gz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju6ez1ue8Ok
<tar-gz> To lepsze
<PoKrAk> pozniej emodule sobie powybieraj i doinstaluj
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: http://wklej.org/id/460537/
<PoKrAk> pusdawaj n dopuki nie bedzie wyswietlał ze ecomorph-e17 nie zainstaluje
 * Czolgista Last.fm Vladislav Delay - Karha
<Czolgista> tar-gz: dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<tar-gz> Czolgista: próbowałem.
<tar-gz> Nie zapisuje zmian
<Czolgista> O Wielki Szatanie! Powiedzcie mi kto robi ch*&owe paczki dla debiana?
<Wizard> Czolgista: zapewne paczkowacze ;)
 * Czolgista Last.fm Vladislav Delay - Karha
<Czolgista> kutfa
 * Czolgista Last.fm Paul & Fritz Kalkbrenner - Sky And Sand
<winter> derp
<Czolgista> <3
<Czolgista> tar-gz: ustaw w .bashrc locale
<Czolgista> u roota oczywiście
<Czolgista> kto ma konto na tórrenty.órg?
<winter> ja a co chcesz
<Czolgista> winter: http://torrenty.org/torrent/523639
<winter> pobierz z tpb albo demonoida i napise z opensubtitles
<Czolgista> winter: no weź nie chce mi się dalej szukać
<winter> ale co chcesz tylko .torrent
<winter> ?
<Czolgista> winter: yep
<Czolgista> daj na np. przeklej.pl
<winter> http://www.przeklej.pl/download/00265q4u16jo/the-social-network-2010-dvdscr-rmvb-napisy-pl-torrenty-org-torrent
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6kwj757> (at www.przeklej.pl)
<Czolgista> winter: spasiba
<winter> masz
<winter> 5,40
<Czolgista> winter: na jakie konto? ;d
<winter> podam jak naliczę 10,80
<Czolgista> eh, taniej będzie kupić konto
 * Czolgista Last.fm Richie Hawtin - The Tunnel
 * winter ogląda dragon ball
<Czolgista> winter: FFFFFFFUUUUUU
<winter> ep 130 ;d
<Czolgista> winter: jak tam Vegeta? ;x
 * PoKrAk zrobi sniadanie i zapoda sobie supernatural 3 sezon
<winter> Czolgista: jeszcze nie ma, dopiero w dbz się pojawia
 * Czolgista za 30 minut będzie miał The Social Network
<winter> widziałem już w eng
<winter> fajny nawet
<Czolgista> winter: pewnie zasnąłeś ;d
<PoKrAk> tez widziałem nie powala na kolana
<winter> kde2 zuckerberg tam używa
<winter> no nie ma wartkiej akcji
<winter> nie jest ot też film karate!
<Czolgista> winter: ostatnio zasnąłem przy discovery i tajemnice kosmosu :/
<PoKrAk> sadze ze artur i mimimki beda ciekawsze
<bt4> witam
<winter> nie mam tv
<Czolgista> <mega facepalm>
<winter> bt4: w174j!!!111jedenjedenjedenaście
<Czolgista> winter: z neta se dlnąłem
<winter> zazwyczaj nie zasypiam podczas oglądania
<Czolgista> sharpy mają takie coś że usypiają ludzi
<winter> sharpy? monitor?
<Czolgista> nie, TV
<winter> idę zajarać
<Czolgista> winter: nie pal, bo wiosna przyjdzie
<winter> i tak przyjdzoe :-D
<winter> prędzej czy później, ale nicka nie zmienię
<Czolgista> winter: i co będzie z niedźwiedziami polarnymi? ;/
<Czolgista> winter: a także z pingwinami
<Czolgista> pkkm: plz install oidentd
<pkkm> dlaczego?
<pkkm> why?
<Czolgista> pkkm: pirc need oidentd
<pkkm> I've set automatic login to pirc via nickserv in xchat options.
<Wizard> co to jest pirc?
<pkkm> Polska sieć IRC
<Wizard> aha
<Wizard> czyli mało istotne
<pkkm> irc://pirc.pl
<ruskitankista> tam to kamilki uciekł←
<ruskitankista> y
<ruskitankista> toteż nie zaglądam [;
<lisu> witam
<lisu> która macie godzine?
<Czolgista> witaj lisu
<ruskitankista> wczesną
<Czolgista> czw 20 sty 2011 09:14:48 AZOT
<lisu> 10:30 czy 9 : co?
<pkkm> 9 29
<ruskitankista> timeanddate.com? >:
<lisu> k... znowu mi coś przestawiło się ;/
<lisu> dzięki
<pkkm> lisu, # echo 'Europe/Warsaw' > /etc/timezone && echo 'Europe/Warsaw' > /etc/profile
<pkkm> nie
<pkkm> echo 'export TZ="Europe/Warsaw"' >> /etc/profile
<lisu> pkkm: mam europe ... itd. mam to poustawiane
<lisu> pkkm: btw, mam mint debian edition jak narazie
<Dreadlish> elo
<lisu> o/
<Dreadlish> elo lisu
<mati75> re
<winter> nie ma to jak dobra rzeźnia w q3 z rana
<ruskitankista> wole herbate
<Czolgista> http://www.sfora.pl/Powstaje-nowe-Hitlerjugend-Neonazisci-zakladaja-kluby-sportowe-a28330
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4louuro> (at www.sfora.pl)
<winter> kurde dlaczego jak ustawie com_maxfpsunfocused 30 to przy przełączeniu okna q3 rzre mi tyle samo proca :/
<winter> na gentoo tak nie było
<tar-gz-mobile> Che
<ruskitankista> gue
<shpaq> mornin'
<winter> moanin
<Dreadlish> młornin
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: potrzebuje linka do lowlatency pamietasz ??
 * PoKrAk zapuscił remastersys`a i czeka na efekt
<tar-gz-mobile> Będzie dostępna ta dystrybucja dziś?
<PoKrAk> tar nie wiem
<PoKrAk> musze stworzyc obraz a pozniej na d nim popracowac
<tar-gz-mobile> To lipa
<PoKrAk> cozesz myslał rachu ciachu i gotowe
<tar-gz-mobile> Yep
<PoKrAk> to sam porób :)
<tar-gz-mobile> Ales zabawny
<winter> archu ciachu
<tar-gz-mobile> Archu srarchu
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: niedługo bedzie gotowe
<tar-gz-mobile> Szybkiego masz neta?
<PoKrAk> 100 MB/s
<winter> tar-gz-mobile: mas limit na gigabajty na tym mobajl?
<PoKrAk> w obie strony
<tar-gz-mobile> Z telefonu jadę będę w domu za pół godziny
<PoKrAk> ok to ja moze juz bede po pierwszych testach bo oraz mam gotowy
<tar-gz-mobile> Jest jakiś program jar na telefony na łączenie się z shelem?
<PoKrAk> 1.1 giga nie jest zle
<office> jest
<office> kiedys mialem pamietam na jakims badziewnym ericssonie
<tar-gz-mobile> Ja takiego mam.
<office> http://www.getjar.com/mobile-all-applications/ssh/?o=bestmatch
<tar-gz-mobile> Podasz mi to jak wrócę do domu
<office> nie wiem czy bede
<office> jak bede to podam
<office> http://www.xk72.com/midpssh/
<office> ten mialem
<tar-gz-mobile> Albo wyslij na query do tar-gz
<office> masz
<tar-gz-mobile> Jak to działało?
<office> a jak mialo dzialac ;p
<office> jak ssh ;p
<tar-gz-mobile> Irssi normalnie odpale nie?
<office> no a czemu nie
<tar-gz-mobile> To fajnie
<tar-gz-mobile> Da się na kp500 postawić linuksa?
<julek> ale mam zajebistego shella...:)
<julek> http://pickles.engr.rutgers.edu/~julek/shell.png
<julek> kto z was umie sciagnac iso debiana w minute?:P
<tar-gz-mobile> Julek wyslij mi to na query na tar-gz
<tar-gz-mobile> Ja umiem.
<julek> co na query wyslac?:)
<tar-gz-mobile> Ten net instalj 180 mb
<tar-gz-mobile> Ten link
<julek> to nie jest net install;)
<julek> tylko normalna plyta 650M
<office> za 2 miesiace bede "umial"
<office> ;p
<winter> julek: daj linka
<office> zreszta na rootnode
<office> jest podobne lacaze
<office> jak nie lepsze
<julek> hehe...
<winter> julek: daj linka to zobaczę ja
<winter> to samo iso na tym samym serwerze
<julek> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.7/i386/iso-cd/debian-507-i386-CD-1.iso
<julek> harcesz: czesc
<winter> time wget http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.7/i386/iso-cd/debian-507-i386-CD-1.iso
<office> julek, daj ta tapete ;p
<harcesz> siemka julek
<julek> harcesz: fajnego mam shella
<julek> http://pickles.engr.rutgers.edu/~julek/shell.png
<julek> zobacz jakie lacze fajne:)
<harcesz> no, miłe, miłe to na pewno :]
<winter> real	3m3.339s
<winter> user	0m2.252s
<winter> sys	0m18.333s
<harcesz> can I haz 10mb?
<winter> :< w jednym momencie leciało 8MB
<winter> ale potem zwolniło, serwer mnie nie lubi
<julek> office: http://pickles.engr.rutgers.edu/~julek/wave-wallpapers_21922_1440x900.jpg
<harcesz> winter: usuń system32 - podobno przyśpiesza sieć ;]
<winter> rm debian-507-i386-CD-1.iso
<office> julek, thx
<julek> a wy na rootnode musicie placic, ja mam za darmo:P
<winter> harcesz: jakie system32, windowsowe?
<harcesz> winter: dokładnie
<office> julek, 3 miesiace ;p
<office> czy jakos to tak bylo ;p
<winter> harcesz: po co
<harcesz> facepalm.png dobra, ja już nic nie mówie
<winter> żarty się ciebie trzymaja?
<winter> tak?
<harcesz> kurna napisałem do hosta żeby przywrócili backup u klienta to się rozłączyli
<winter>  /---
<harcesz> oh noez!
<winter> kadu padło
<harcesz> heh
<harcesz> no dobra to nawet niezłe wytłumaczenie
<winter> harcesz: usuń system32, podobno przywraca buckupy
<harcesz> o!, thx winter
<winter> 5,40
<harcesz> moment, teraz chyba powinienem zrestartować?
<harcesz> brb
<winter> kadu padło a pidgin działą
<tar-gz> winter: bo kadu ssie
<winter> kadu nie ssie
<winter> nie znasz się
<ruskitankista> troche ssie
<winter> to bardzo dobrze zapowiadająca się aplikacja
<tar-gz> łohoho ona się już tak zapowiada i zapowiada
<winter> to prawda, dawno update nie było
<winter> iumplementują teraz xmpp
<tar-gz> wole już pidgina czy ekg2
<winter> to se wól
<tar-gz> Bo te empathy to tez badziew jest
<tar-gz> Jaki ten debian jest do dupy
<Psotnick> Chyba Ty
<tar-gz> nawet sam nie umie cd-romu zamontować
<Psotnick> o.O
<Psotnick> mamy chyba innego debiana
<tar-gz> ja mam skłiza posranego.
<Psotnick> ja mam sida i działa jakoś ;D
<tar-gz> Wszystko ręcznie trzeba montować ...
<tar-gz> sram to  miałem sida skończyc sobie postawie fedore
<winter> :-D
<winter> no tak
<winter> napewno będziesz zadowolony
<winter> yum yum
<tar-gz> winter: miałem fedore juz
<winter> ja też, fedorę 8
<szkodnik> bry
<tar-gz-mobile> Jest ofice?
<Wizard> cześć szkodnik
<szkodnik> Wizard,  witaj
<szkodnik> pomozesz mi naprawic windowsa? ;)
<julek> o/
<Wizard> szkodnik: nie umiem windowsa
<Wizard> julek: siemano
<szkodnik> buuu
<szkodnik> stary popsul system
<julek> Wizard: widziales mojego screena?:)
<Wizard> nie
<julek> http://pickles.engr.rutgers.edu/~julek/shell.png
<szkodnik> i jak zwykle zadzwonil do mnie :P
<julek> Wizard: zoba jaki transfer:)
<winter> szkodnik: co się stao
<winter> ajki error
<szkodnik> winter,  a nic, wiesza sie po zalogowaniu
<szkodnik> najpierw twierdzil, ze nic nei zrobil, tylko pendrive chcial podlaczyc
<Wizard> :D
<winter> to grubo
<szkodnik> przed chwila mi sie przyznal, ze grzebal w partyycjach
<Wizard> nie patrzyłem na terminal :>
<winter> szkodnik: na każdym koncie się wiesza?>
<szkodnik> winter,  mam dostep do 2
<szkodnik> na obu sie wiesza
<winter> a co zrobił
<winter> dokładnie
<Wizard> julek: masz zdjęcie tej pani od przodu?
<winter> cycki?
<Wizard> cycki++
<julek> Wizard: nie mam, tez nad tym ubolewam...:(
<Wizard> julek: ładny temat
<winter> muszą wystarczyć poślady
<Wizard> skąd taki wziąłeś?
<julek> hmm... motyw "dust" chyba domyslny z ubuntu
<Wizard> hmm
<julek> a te panele to jakies przezroczyste obrazki png
<julek> chcesz, to moge ci wyslac:)
<Wizard> no to wyślij
<Wizard> a z resztą, przecież ja na kde siedzę
<Wizard> :P
<szkodnik> winter, jedyne, czego udalo mi sie dowiedziec (przez telefon, bo jak tylko zjawilam sie w biurze, to zaraz zwial), to to, ze probowal zmienic rozmiar partycji "jakims programem, ktory juz usunal" i przesunac 20GB z jednej partycji na inna
<szkodnik> po czym po restarcie okazalo sie, ze system nie dziala :D
<szkodnik> no nic, bede kombinowac
<winter> szkodnik: ewentualnie spróbuj naprawić partycję ntfs... chkdisk czy jakoś tak z konsoli odzyskiwania
<szkodnik> o
<szkodnik> dobry pomysl
<winter> jak nie da rady to dupa zbita bo uszkodził tablicę
<szkodnik> wiesz po 20 minutach uruchomil sie tryb awaryjny
<szkodnik> moze cos zdzialam
<julek> Wizard: http://pickles.engr.rutgers.edu/~julek/panel/
<szkodnik> (wczesniej komp uruchamial sie w pol minuty max...)
<julek> Wizard:
<julek> http://pickles.engr.rutgers.edu/~julek/panel/panel_small_dark.png ja mam te
<Wizard> k, dzięks :)
<winter> szkodnik: chkdsk
<winter> chkdsk /? dla helpa
<winter> z konsoli odzyskiwania (dostępn w każdej płycie instalacyjnej)
<szkodnik> winter, udalo sie dostac do trybu awaryjnego
<szkodnik> wiec mam nawet tryb graficzny ;)
<winter> luksus
<szkodnik> no ba!
<PoKrAk> /j remastersys
<szkodnik> winter,  jeszcze jedno, idiotyczne naprawde pytanie.. jak przejsc na uinny dysk w konsoli?:D cd d:\ nie dziala
<Wizard> d:
<eddd> jest jakis kanal polskiej spolecznosc php w freenode ?
<Wizard> nie miałaś dosa nigdy? :>
<Wizard> php umarło 7 lat temu
<Wizard> ;P
<szkodnik> Wizard,  oczywiscie, ze mialam!
<szkodnik> ale ja mialam wtedy jakies hmm 7 lat?:D
<szkodnik> nie pamietam
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> no to d:
<szkodnik> to 20 lat temu bylo
<szkodnik> lol
<szkodnik> nie dziala :D
<szkodnik> [po0jawilo mi sie tylko na chwile D:\ i wrocilo do C:\
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> nie lubi cię
<szkodnik> tia
<szkodnik> jeszcze pare takich numerow i zarekwiruje staremu wszystkie kompy! obiecuje!
<szkodnik> w psuciu jest mistrzem
<szkodnik> a naprawiac nie potrafi
<PoKrAk> hmm wlasna wersja remastersysem zrobiona
<PoKrAk> jeno jak sie do niej zalogowac :)
<Dreadlish> re
<winter> er
<Dreadlish> elo winter
<winter> elo Dreadlish
<winter> co tam słychać
<winter> u mnie w miescie 3 osoby zachorowały a jedna zmarła na świńską grypę
<Nerihsa> :O
<winter> 75tysięcy w mieście
<Nerihsa> to jakas wies a nie miasto
<winter> tez tak mawiamy
<Dreadlish> żyje
<Dreadlish> Nerihsa: to ja mieszkam na pustkowiu - 22 tysiące
<winter> nawet centrum handlowego jeszcze nie ma, będzie za 1,5 roku
<Dreadlish> no widzisz
<Dreadlish> u ciebie centrum handlowego nie ma a u mnie nie ma jak beldena kupić
<winter> ale co tam, patrzymy za każdym przejeżdżającym autem
<Nerihsa> a biedronka jest?
<winter> kilkas
<winter> kilka
<winter> 3 albo 4
<winter> 4 chyba
<Nerihsa> no to metropolia
<winter> nie wiem, nie mam mapy w głowie
<winter> Nerihsa: haha
<winter> bardzo
<winter> empiku nie ma :<
<Dreadlish> no też
<Dreadlish> kurwa
<Dreadlish> ale yagi_pl ssie
<Dreadlish> wsadzili sobie w opis troche firm
<Dreadlish> i myślą ze ich ktoś znajdzie
<Dreadlish> a mnie tu jeszcze zaraz krew zaleje
<Dreadlish> to będzie impreza
<winter> Dreadlish: jak postawisz browary to będzie impreza
<Dreadlish> winter: jestem spłukany narazie
<winter> ja też :<
<Dreadlish> i musze kurde jeszcze raz ciągnąć to gówno
<winter> nie ściągaj żadnych gówien!
<Dreadlish> ftp://ftp.tpnet.pl/pub/linux/slackware/slackware-12.1/slackware/x
<Dreadlish> z tego wszystkie tgztki musze jeszcze raz ciągnąć
<winter> 12.1?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<winter> oszalałeś?
<winter> aha
<Dreadlish> bo chce mieć 3.5 :D
<winter> co 3.5
<Dreadlish> kade
<winter> jp
<Dreadlish> heh
<winter> jebać 3.5 jeśli masz mieć wszystko inne starsze
<winter> a 3.5 możesz sobie pobrać i skompilować
<winter> prawdopodobnie
<winter> i nawet zbudować paczki
<Dreadlish> i tak niech sie jeszcze instalnie
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> potem go wypierdziele :D
<winter> ocipiałeś
 * Wizard spaczował 1.2
<Wizard> i się buduje i działa
<Wizard> i qt1 do tego
<Wizard> a kde3 jest w ppa
<Wizard> nawet jakiś ciołek to utrzymuje
<Dreadlish> ale mnie na debiana nie interesuje
<Dreadlish> 1295528197:  >>> emerge (23 of 34) kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.10 to /
<Dreadlish> 1295528197:  === (23 of 34) Cleaning (kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.10::/var/lib/layman/kde-sunset/kde-base/kcheckpass/kcheckpass-3.5.10.ebuild)
<Dreadlish> 1295528198:  === (23 of 34) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.10::/var/lib/layman/kde-sunset/kde-base/kcheckpass/kcheckpass-3.5.10.ebuild)
<Dreadlish> 1295528332:  === (23 of 34) Merging (kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.10::/var/lib/layman/kde-sunset/kde-base/kcheckpass/kcheckpass-3.5.10.ebuild)
<Dreadlish> 1295528341:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: kde-base/kcheckpass:3.5
<Dreadlish> 1295528349:  === (23 of 34) Post-Build Cleaning (kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.10::/var/lib/layman/kde-sunset/kde-base/kcheckpass/kcheckpass-3.5.10.ebuild)
<Dreadlish> 1295528349:  ::: completed emerge (23 of 34) kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.10 to /
<Dreadlish> 1295528349:  >>> emerge (24 of 34) kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.10 to /
<Wizard> kopa mu
<Dreadlish> 1295528350:  === (24 of 34) Cleaning (kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.10::/var/lib/layman/kde-sunset/kde-base/khotkeys/khotkeys-3.5.10.ebuild)
<shpaq> omfg
<Dreadlish> 1295528351:  === (24 of 34) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.10::/var/lib/layman/kde-sunset/kde-base/khotkeys/khotkeys-3.5.10.ebuild)
<shpaq> pojebało
<shpaq> ?
<Dreadlish> to tak poza tym
<winter> :-))
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> bo mi kncentryka nie chcieli sprzedać
<fixer_33> witam
<fixer_33> gdzie znajduje sie plik konfiguracyjny apache?
<winter> w dupie.
<shpaq> fixer_33: który?
<bialy663> /etc/httpd ?
<shpaq> or /etc/apache2
<shpaq> różnie
<bialy663> napewno w etc
<bialy663> sprawdz wszystkie
<shpaq> no shit sherlock
<shpaq> zwykły debian ma w /etc/apache2
<shpaq> apache2.conf i httpd.conf
<ozil> ale httpd.conf jest standardowo puste
<shpaq> tia
<shpaq> btw, nie lubię debianowej wersji apache
<ozil> ja często instaluje apache w ubunu i demianie i jest całkiem przyzwoicie
<ozil> moge podrzucić ci pare przydatnych linków odnośnie apache
<budyn> aaa
<shpaq> ozil: mi?
<shpaq> nie potrzebuję, umiem skonfigurować apache ;) w slesie, centosie i gentoo - zazwyczaj wystarcza
<shpaq> w debianie też umiem tylko muszę przebrnąć przez te includy dziwne i niespotykane nigdzie indziej
<PoKrAk> w /etc/apache2 plik konfiguracyjny znajduje sie
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: elo
<ozil> jak chcesz to mogę ci podrzucić
<ozil> z tych co często korzystam bo ładnie opisane
<gjm> re
 * Mat_Matan zawija grać, kupił nową konsolę :D viva la ColecoVision!
<tar-gz> Siemka
<Quintasan> Cześć
<Dreadlish> elo Quintasan
<tar-gz> Nabruździ mi gdm w systemie?
<Dreadlish> tak
<tar-gz> a slim jest badziewny i mi krzaczy
<tar-gz> jest inny jakiś manager logowania?
<Dreadlish> kdm
<Quintasan> tar-gz: Pobierze troche crapu od GNOME ale ponad to chyba nie powinien zbyt napsuć,
<Quintasan> to samo z KDM
<Quintasan> tylko że pobierze stuff od KDE
<Dreadlish> jest zawsze jeszcze startx ;d
<tar-gz> a e 17 ma manager logowania?
<Dreadlish> entrance
<Quintasan> Ale startx to nie jest manager logowania ^_^
<Quintasan> tar-gz: ale też pobierze stuff od e17 :P
<tar-gz> Quintasan: `ale ja chce e17
<Quintasan> No to proszę bardzo, nikt Ci nie broni :)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ping
<kklimonda> Quintasan: pong
<Dreadlish> to jest takie troche dziwne
<tar-gz> ping
<Dreadlish> najpierw wszyscy siedzieli na kde
<Quintasan> kklimonda: coś tam ari-tczew wspominał na temat artykułu do czytelni ale nie pamiętam co, kojarzysz o co chodziło?
<Dreadlish> potem teraz wszyscy na gnoma przełażą
<Dreadlish> jak gnome 3 będzie niewypałem
<Dreadlish> to będą xfce używać? :D
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: To pewnie wrócą albo będą trollować że to nie jest wydanie stabline itp.
<Dreadlish> heh
<kklimonda> Quintasan: byśmy coś napisali wszyscy, a potem się z tego jedną wersję wybierze/zrobi. Ale ja ciągle mam za mało czasu na to :)
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: Każdy używa tego czego chce, nigdy nie kumałem na cholerę konwertować kogoś na KDE albo na GNOME
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: Jak muzułmanie się zachowują niektórzy
<Dreadlish> no
<Quintasan> "Religia pokoju" jego mać
<Dreadlish> albo weźmiesz to co ci damy
<Dreadlish> albo giń
<kklimonda> Quintasan: możesz z nim zawsze samemu pogadać :)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Ha, no ja też, obecnie usiłuję zrozumieć na czym polega różnica między sprawdzianem z wiedzy o romatyźmie a sprawdzianie z romantyzmu
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> wg. mnie - żadna
<ari-tczew> Quintasan, kklimonda: myślę, że na dniach coś napiszę :)
<ari-tczew> japi3rdole, ale jestem leniwy
<Dreadlish> ari-tczew: weź głęboki oddech i powiedz że jesteś energooszczędny a nie leniwy
<Quintasan> No ja też jestem leniwy ale wiesz, ari-tczew, regulamin kanału developerów też obowiązuje :)
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: cenzuruję się ;d
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: Myślę, że raczej chodzi tu o totalnie nie stosowanie takich wyrazów,
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: Oczywiście przepraszam za moje obelżywe zachowanie. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że zachowałem się gruboskurnie. Napiszę wniosek ze zdjęciem, aby nie zostać usunięty z kanału.
<Quintasan> No aż tak to chyba nie trzeba
<Quintasan> Ale mogę podać adres jak chcesz ;)
<Dreadlish> heh :D
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: Pierwoi haciu wyigrat diengi na poćte ;D
<Quintasan> YYYY
<Quintasan> Języku polski w liceum, bądź przeklęty
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no bez przesady, to ja nawet zrozumiałem a ruski w liceum zdałem tylko dzięki życzliwości nauczycielki ;)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: To chyba nie miałeś mojej babki od polskie
<Quintasan> +go
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no pewnie nie ;)
<Quintasan> Ja na lekcję ze słownikiem polsko-polskim muszę biegać
<Dreadlish> lol?
<Quintasan> bo jak raz sypnęła zdaniem, to klasa zamilkła i mam prawo przypuszczać że każdemu w głowie pojawiła się myśl "CO K...?!"
<Dreadlish> chyba polsko-naszym
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: A jaka różnica?
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: chyba żadna, ale nie jestem pewien
<ozil> panowie czy w kwestii nadawania w aac+ w linuxie coś się zmieniło
<ozil> icecast lub soutsast
<Quintasan> icecast
<Quintasan> bo nie umiem shoutcasta skonfigurować :P
<ozil> tu nie chodzi o konfiguracje bo to pryszcz
<ozil> tylko czy mogę nadawać w aac+ gdyż lame jedt fatalne
<Dreadlish> lame jest fatalne jak dasz 32kbps
<sosen> witam, czy jest ktoś kto by pomógł totalnemu laikowi rozwiązać jego problem? niestety z forum już nie daję rady
<gjm> dajesz
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> nawijaj
<sosen> pewnie było to już wałkowane tysiąc razy, ale chodzi mi konkretnie o głos
<sosen> od wczoraj ni z gruszki ni z pietruszki nie ma dźwięku
<Dreadlish> wpisz w terminalu alsamixer
<Dreadlish> i popatrz czy masz odmutowane
<sosen> cannot open mixer: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<gjm> alsamixer
<gjm> nie mixer
<sosen> sosen@sosen-HP-550:~$ alsamixer
<sosen> cannot open mixer: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<sosen> sosen@sosen-HP-550:~$
<gjm> co masz alse, oss, jack'a, pulse?
<kklimonda> sosen: a co wczoraj zrobiłeś?
<sosen> nic nie zmieniałem od instalacji systemu i na tym się kończy moja wiedza
<kklimonda> (mało co dzieje się "ni z gruszki, ni z pietruszki" w komputerach)
<gjm> 'samo się'
<kklimonda> może aktualizowałeś system?
<Dreadlish> sosen: wpisz sudo gpasswd -a sosen audio
<kklimonda> zajrzyj do /var/log/apt/history.log
<Dreadlish> i wyloguj i zaloguj sie
<kklimonda> i zobacz co się działo ostatnio
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: nie trzeba być do tej grupy dodanym jeżeli się nic nie zmieniało od instalacji
<sosen> wylogowanie nic nie dało. przy odpalaniu ubu na start przed logowaniem też nie ma dźwięku
<Dreadlish> a sudo alsamixer
<sosen> taka sama odpowiedź jak poprzednio
<kklimonda> sosen: zajrzyj do /var/log/apt/history.log
<kklimonda> i zobacz co się działo ostatnio
<Dreadlish> lsmod | grep snd
<Dreadlish> i zrób to co kklimonda mówi
<gjm> tylko czy będzie wiedział o co tam chodzi?
<sosen> sosen@sosen-HP-550:~$ lsmod
<sosen> Module                  Size  Used by
<sosen> binfmt_misc             6599  1
<sosen> vboxnetadp              6454  0
<sosen> vboxnetflt             15152  0
<sosen> vboxdrv               190199  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt
<sosen> deflate                 1657  0
<sosen> zlib_deflate           19266  1 deflate
<sosen> ctr                     3209  0
<sosen> twofish                 5431  0
<sosen> twofish_common         12811  1 twofish
<sosen> camellia               18896  0
<sosen> serpent                17529  0
<sosen> blowfish                7318  0
<sosen> cast5                  15556  0
<sosen> des_generic            15995  0
<sosen> aes_i586                7280  2
<sosen> aes_generic            26875  1 aes_i586
<sosen> xcbc                    2235  0
<sosen> rmd160                  6348  0
<sosen> sha512_generic          7296  0
<sosen> sha256_generic         11267  0
<sosen> parport_pc             26058  0
<sosen> ppdev                   5556  0
<sosen> sha1_generic            1795  0
<sosen> crypto_null             2242  0
<sosen> af_key                 23878  0
<sosen> reiserfs              226006  1
<sosen> arc4                    1165  2
<sosen> iwl3945                85550  0
<sosen> i915                  294989  3
<sosen> iwlcore               127415  1 iwl3945
<sosen> drm_kms_helper         30200  1 i915
<sosen> drm                   168092  3 i915,drm_kms_helper
<sosen> intel_agp              26694  2 i915
<sosen> i2c_algo_bit            5168  1 i915
<sosen> agpgart                32011  2 drm,intel_agp
<sosen> joydev                  8767  0
<sosen> mac80211              231541  2 iwl3945,iwlcore
<sosen> video                  18712  1 i915
<sosen> cfg80211              144470  3 iwl3945,iwlcore,mac80211
<sosen> output                  1883  1 video
<sosen> hp_wmi                  5223  0
<sosen> psmouse                59033  0
<sosen> serio_raw               4022  0
<tar-gz> ?
<bialy663> WTF
<sosen> lp                      7342  0
<sosen> parport                31492  3 parport_pc,ppdev,lp
<sosen> usbhid                 36882  0
<tar-gz> LOOOL
<sosen> hid                    67742  1 usbhid
<bialy663> skoncz
<sosen> ahci                   19198  2
<tar-gz> Nie spamuj!
<noobantoo> sosen, wklej.org
<sosen> libahci                21664  1 ahci
<bialy663> wstydu oszczedz
<sosen> e1000e                132956  0
<bialy663> zabijcie go
<gjm> kick'em
<gjm> albo kill'em
<Czolgista> kklimonda: !
<gjm> sosen: brawo!
<kklimonda> sosen: używaj jakiegoś pastebina, nie wklejaj wszystkiego na kanał
<gjm> nie wyjebało go za flood'a?
<sosen> http://wklej.org/id/460801/
<sosen> przepraszam,..
<kklimonda> sosen: no w ogóle ci się nie ładują moduły od muzyki, więc zobacz co się ostatnio aktualizowało
<sosen> a jeśli chodzi o history.log to nie ma tam wpisu z dnia, kiedy przestał działać dźwięk
<Galahad> masz w domu szkodnika co sie zna na linuxie :D
<tar-gz> Nie spamuj!instalował ktoś e17 na fedorze?
<tar-gz> Nie ma pokraka :/
<sosen> można coś zrobić z tymi modułami ?
<kklimonda> sosen: może jest z dnia poprzedniego, a ty dopiero wtedy zrestartowaleś?
<sosen> http://wklej.org/id/460809/
<Bendzi> nie ma kicka za flooda?
<kklimonda> Bendzi: a po co po fakcie kopać?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ping
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: jak stabilne jest KDE w nattym?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: jak teraz zainstaluję, to będę przeklinał?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: plus jak dobrze wszystko wygląda? ;)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: hmm w nattym jest beta
<Quintasan> i nepomuk w ogóle nie działa
<Quintasan> :P
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no ale beta GNOME działa normalnie, a jak z KDE jest?
<Quintasan> spróbuj zainstalować ostatnie stabilne
<kklimonda> ah
<kklimonda> hmm
<Quintasan> mi tylko nepomuk nie działa
<Quintasan> cała reszta zapieprza normalnie
<kklimonda> jak instalować mam to Kubuntu instaluję a nie "KDE" ;)
<kklimonda> ściągnę sobie i zobaczę w vm
<kklimonda> jest coś takiego jak daily kubuntu image? ;)
<Quintasan> dunno
<Quintasan> pewnie jest
<kklimonda> ech, na czym ty się znasz? :P
<Quintasan> na paczkowaniu
<Quintasan> :3
<snejk> zna sie tu ktos na kolejkowaniu pakietow za pomoca htb ?
<BlessJah> /4/5
<Quintasan> ?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: skaczę miedzy oknami
<tar-gz> Wrrrr gdzie  ten pokrak jest?
<Dreadlish> re
<tar-gz> re
<bialy663> kum
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> mam wifi
<Dreadlish> :D
<fi9o> Ja tez.
<Quintasan> Wszyscy mają wifi, mam i ja
<Dreadlish> ale działający brcm to jest cud nad wisłą
<Dreadlish> patche z gentoo-sources <3
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: na czym wifi masz?
<Dreadlish> bcm4313
<Dreadlish> czyli "brodkom biczesy"
<office> ma sie blsykac
<Dreadlish> a teraz zobacze co ma "pierdnik do wiatraka, że działa"
<r_a_f> yeaaah jeszcze tydzien i ferieeee
<office> jakie ferie
<office> o czym my tu rozmawiamy
<Dreadlish> r_a_f: jeszcze tydzień i po feriach :D
<bialy663> yay jeszcze 13dni 14godzin 27minut i sesja
<r_a_f> Dreadlish: ... so sorry :P
<Dreadlish> tu są albo studenty albo burżuje albo gimnazjaliści :D
<r_a_f> lol to ja prawie burżuj jestem
<Dreadlish> r_a_f: masz komputer apple?
<r_a_f> no właśnie jeszcze nie
<Dreadlish> no :D
<bialy663> no to nie jesteś burżuj
<Dreadlish> :D
<bialy663> ja mam udajacy appla
<Dreadlish> burżuje = userzy ejpluff wszejkiej postaci
<bialy663> nawet w reklamie mbanku był podobny model (w ostatniej scenie wymienili go na appla)
<Dreadlish> bialy663: a mi ktoś isoka i dved zarąbał :D
<r_a_f> think pady i delle na razie robią co trza ;)
<qermit> Dreadlish: to jest już nudne
<qermit> Dreadlish: to było fajne jakieś 4 lata temu
<bialy663> nie patrz na mnie
<bialy663> to nie ja
<Dreadlish> qermit: ale w polsce to i tak jest lans w "niższej" warstwie społecznej
<qermit> Dreadlish: zamiast gadać głupoty, byś lepiej wziął jakiegoś aplobuka i go rozwalił komuś
<Dreadlish> qermit: bo i tak trzeba wydać 4k na komputer warty 2,5k :D
<qermit> gadać każdy może
<qermit> Dreadlish: jak będę chciał to będę chodził kupować kanapkę która kosztuje 1zł za 3zł
<qermit> albo i za 5zł nawet
<Dreadlish> to wtedy będziesz burżuj :D
<r_a_f> ee tam w sumie dla ludzi korzystających z ubupodobnych sys to aplee nie są konkurencją
<qermit> Dreadlish: nigdy nie byłeś w MCD?
<Dreadlish> qermit: gdzie? :D
<qermit> makdonald
<tar-gz> wrrr gdzie ten Pokrak, no
<Dreadlish> hmm.. byłem ale nie kupowałem bo mi sie żygać zachciało
<Dreadlish> ;d
<qermit> nie jesteś w takim razie studentem
<qermit> ani nie byłeś, czyli nie jesteś partnerem do rozmowy
<r_a_f> qermit: w sumie stdenciakie też partnerami poważnymi nie są ... ;)
<Dreadlish> no
<r_a_f> niemniej studia to jeden z najlepszych okresów życia (a raczej najlepiej wspominanych) :P
<qermit> r_a_f: ale lepszymi niż dzieci emo krzyczące o niższości użytkowników apple
<PoKrAk> re
<Dreadlish> qermit: czy ja mówie że apple jest do dupy?
<PoKrAk> ale uzytkownicy apple sa nizszej jakości :D :P
<Dreadlish> poprostu potrafi się sprzedać
<PoKrAk> ponoc sa przyzyczajeni ze sa olewani :D
<r_a_f> ipad tak na stoliku w biurze lub chatce w sumie to nic złego ;)
<r_a_f> w sumie zabawke, ale jak wykonana :D
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ja tam nie wiem
<Dreadlish> nie posiadam ejplowskiego sprzętu
<r_a_f> w sklepach (nie) dla idotów można się pobawić (za free lol)
<Dreadlish> u mnie akuratnie nie ma sklepu dla idiotów
<r_a_f> ale to tak na zabicie czasu
<r_a_f> to masz szczęście nie oglądać kretyńskich reklam :D
<Dreadlish> nom ;p
<Dreadlish> wystarczy mi wielka reklama tesco koło sklepu
<Dreadlish> ja bym temu kto tam ją stawiał z całego serducha wpierdolił
<r_a_f> ojoj - takie prawa gospodarki ;)
<qermit> Dreadlish: z tego co wywnioskowałem mówisz że użytkownicy apple są do dupy
<Dreadlish> qermit: nie mówie o userach - userów szanuje, że mają tyle kasy, że mogą sobie pozwolić - dotyczy to wyjątków, bo reszta to cwaniackie burżuje
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej u mnie
<Dreadlish> bo jak wygrał/dostał/etc. to ok - gratulacje
<Dreadlish> a ja narazie robie fbsplasha i ponoc nie wolno mi sie denerwować
<qermit> a jak kupił to już nie?
<Dreadlish> qermit: zależy od osoby
<Dreadlish> bo jak kupiła sobie dla lansu - to poprostu jest cwaniaczek
<Dreadlish> który myśli że komuś tym zaimponuje
<Dreadlish> dzieciom z afryki najprędzej
<PoKrAk> czy ktos z obecnych ma jakies doswiadczenia z remastersysem ??
<Dreadlish> a wtf is that?
<PoKrAk> czyli nie
<PoKrAk> oki wracam za kilka minut musze stwora połozyc spac
<Dreadlish> ok
<PoKrAk> z/w
<qermit> Dreadlish: dzieci z afryki wolały by worek ryżu
<r_a_f> generalnie żyjemy w erze gadżeciarskiej i nie ma się co na to obrażać ;) - a że wielu rodziców wynagradza swój brak czasu dla dzieci prezencikami / gadżecikami ... no cóż
<Dreadlish> albo kartofli
<elwin013> cześć :)
<Quintasan> \o
<Dreadlish> elo elwin
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: od kiedy kartofle są traktowane jako gadżet?
<Quintasan> no chyba że porównujemy je z iPhonem
<Quintasan> to wtedy się zgodzę
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: to miało być przed tym co napisał r_a_f
<Dreadlish> a że iphone to kartofel to wiadomo nie od dziś :D
<Dreadlish> że tak powiem firmie apple kończą się pomysły
<Dreadlish> wymyślili iphone ok
<Dreadlish> ipod touch - na fw iphone
<Dreadlish> ipad - troche wiekszy iphone
<r_a_f> dzieci z Afryki wolały by być bezpieczne ;) w sumie to ubuntu jak na ironię z Afryki pochodzi, tyle że tej 'diamentowej' i 'hiv'owej przy okazji - masakra
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> jakby hiva nie było
<Dreadlish> to by było git
 * PoKrAk is back
<r_a_f> ale z tym pochodzeniem to przesadziłem, bo ubu to od debiana jest przeca :P
<jacekowski> i dobrze ze murzyni hiva maja
<jacekowski> bo pedaly
<jacekowski> i czarni
<r_a_f> jacekowski: ty rasisto i homofobie
<jacekowski> i robia inne rzeczy
<r_a_f> ojoj chyba Cię skrzywdzili... ? :P
<gjm> akurat tępienie pedałów jest ok. Tak jak wszystkich pedów
<gjm> ale rasizm jest fuj.
<r_a_f> omg i am skonfundowany :P
<gjm> łaj?
<office> bo zescie nie widzieli
<office> jak te bambusy sie ruszaja
<office> to ani nie ze leniwe
<office> te z konga
<office> i z pobocznych rejonow
<office> oni juz tacy sa ze sie nie nadaja1
<office> ;p
<r_a_f> mam takie pytanko - wysłałem lapka lenovo z reklamacją, bo lewy przycisk ntouchpada nie odbijał do góry ( mimo że działał ) - nie obciąża mnie kosztami naprawy?
<jacekowski> r_a_f: nie moga
<jacekowski> r_a_f: jesli sa jakies koszty to moga cie poinformowac ze koszty beda i wtedy mozesz podjac decyzje
<r_a_f> jacekowski: ok dzięki bo w sumie niby duperela - a jedzie kurierami przez pół Polski
<BlessJah> kto zatrzyma ramke z bledna suma crc?
<BlessJah> router, switch czy dopiero odbiorca?
<gjm> jaki nick! :D
<PoKrAk> re
<Wizard> cześć dziady
 * PoKrAk miał olsnienie i naprawił sobie ecomorpha na lapku
<Dreadlish> heh
<Quintasan> Wizard: cze dziadu
<Dreadlish> Wizard: cześć dziadzie
<PoKrAk> qna chyba po pijaku musiałem ustawiac thema
<PoKrAk> qwa co mnie pokusilo na irlandzka zieleń ??;/
<PoKrAk> az oczy bolą
<Dreadlish> nie wiemm
<Dreadlish> bt4: o/
<PoKrAk> ja tez nie ma bata jutro zmiana ustawień i to doszczetnie
<bt4> o/ Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> merdżuje gnoma
<Dreadlish> tylko sie przestrasze ilością paczek
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> 70 paczek - opłaca sie?
<fi9o> Nie.
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> to wrzucam kde4 :D
<Wizard> chujowe jest
<Wizard> żartowałem, jest wporzo
<fi9o> :)
<Wizard> opierniczę se śledzika
<Dreadlish> wpierdalaj śledzia
<Dreadlish> śledzik is kul
<Dreadlish> Wizard: i teraz połowa kanału by cie zjadła
<Wizard> czemu?
<Wizard> to teraz zapiję piwkiem
 * bt4 pije piwo
<foreste> co jest ?
 * PoKrAk zaprzyjażnie sie z żubrem
<PoKrAk> qna tak se mysle mysle i zastanawiem sie powoli czy ubu nie jest przypadkiem ciulowe
<PoKrAk> sie leniwy zrobiłem
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: .
<PoKrAk> nooooo
<PoKrAk> ide zajarac
<virnik> Siemka
<Dreadlish> elo
<gjm> joł
<bt4> hi hi hello
<virnik> Dreadlish: Ty zawsze jesteś na Ircu? :)
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> zazwyczaj
<virnik> heh
<virnik> Korzystaliście może z Archa?
<Dreadlish> korzystacie*
<Wizard> nie, kurwa, dość
<Wizard> nie chcę więcej słyszeć o archu
<Dreadlish> ujć
<Dreadlish> wizard sie wciął
<gjm> ma racje
<foreste> lol :>
<Nerihsa> ja poniekad
<virnik> hah, chyba się z nim nie lubi :d
<Dreadlish> :D
<gjm> kanał ubuntu
<Dreadlish> zróbmy kanał arch-pl
<virnik> no wiem, ale i tak wszyscy gadają o wszystkim
<Nerihsa> to dla rownowagi idz do archlinux i pytaj o ubuntu
<foreste> dobre :>
<virnik> masz takie uprawnienia ? :P
<Dreadlish> no to na trollowni
<bt4> Bawił się ktoś Sony Vaio Pcg-21313M ??
<foreste> wizard ma czuly pukt ;d
<gjm> #trollownia !
<virnik> Ok, to nie pytam już o Archa :)
<Dreadlish> na trollowni nie ma wizarda
<Dreadlish> to sie nie obrazi
 * PoKrAk is back
<r_a_f> virnik: pytaj googla, ale wiecznie go tu chwalą - to fakt ;)
<PoKrAk> arch bleeeeeeee
<PoKrAk> wynalazki :/
 * PoKrAk wczoraj zrobił back do debiana jako desktop
<Dreadlish> to jest taki kanał ubuntu, że tu ze 3 może 4 osoby korzystają z ubuntu
<PoKrAk> i chyba sobie odpuszcze w robocie ubunciaka drazni mnie juz powoli
<r_a_f> mint wydał edycję opartą o repo debiana :P
 * PoKrAk ma na chwile obecna 3 kompy z ubu w tym 1 serwer
<r_a_f> jako desktop cukierek
<virnik> r_a_f: wiesz w google jest dużo opinii, ale jak rozmawiasz z kimś na żywo to możesz się dopytaćc
<PoKrAk> mint tyz wynalazek
<gjm> jak się nazywa ten kanał archa?
<Mussious> Dreadlish: bo pewnie większość to debianowcy, a debian jest strasznie podobny do ubuntu
<r_a_f> virnik: zobacz sobie distrowatch - tam masz ilość pobrań i wiesz co jest grane
 * PoKrAk ma serdecznie dość jak widzi tego zje*****o kolorystycznie gdm`a
<bt4> #archlinux
<bt4> gjm, #archlinux
<gjm> thx
<gjm> a jakiś polski?
<virnik> z distrami to jest tak ,że każdy chwali swoje ulubione :D
<Dreadlish> troche ludzi na archlinux :D
<bt4> -pl
<Dreadlish> nie ma
<Nerihsa> .pl
<Dreadlish> a jednak jest
<Dreadlish> :D
<r_a_f> virnik: ale coś sprawia, że jedne distro lubi 200 tys. a drugie 150 ;)
<virnik> r_a_f: no też racja :)
<Dreadlish> w archu rozumiem "kiss", w debianie "wszystkożerność", w ubuntu "desktopowość", w gentoo "możliwości optymizacji"
<PoKrAk> ubuntu nawet jak na desktopowosc to zaczyn wyglądac jak siekiera ciosane
<virnik> Dreadlish: "kiss" ?
<Dreadlish> kip it simpl, stupid
<r_a_f> ja do ubuntu musiałem instalnąć k3b bo mi płyty niszczył - a to samo na mint działa bez mrugnięcia :S
<Dreadlish> lold
<Dreadlish> to miałeś dziwny k3b
<r_a_f> tzn k3b dzialal super jak zawsze -
<PoKrAk> k3b wogole mi pod gnomem isc nie chciało
<PoKrAk> brasero jednak o wiele lepiej sie sprawdza
<Mussious> właściwie to czym mint różni się od ubuntu oprócz szatki graficznej?
<gjm> kde'owy szit
<Dreadlish> niczym
<PoKrAk> Mussious: niczym czyjeś widzimisie
<r_a_f> tyle ze ten z gnoma wiecznie zglaszal jakis problem z wysuwaniem płyt i musiałem k3ba zaaplikować
<Dreadlish> japierdole
<Dreadlish> nie moge siedzieć na żadnym angielskim kanale
<gjm> przy iso też?
<Dreadlish> bo mi zaraz pojazd robią
<PoKrAk> to nie siedz :D
<gjm> bo to samo miałem.
<r_a_f> Mussious: to samo ale podrasowane i dopracowane
<PoKrAk> i na screenach nie wyglada tak gejowsko
<PoKrAk> :)
<r_a_f> gjm zastąp k3b -em i bedzie działać - chyba że masz czas na zabawe w szukanie błędu - mnie to już nie bawi ;)
<virnik> Eh, przegrają polacy - jak zawsze :/
<Galahad> co zrobić jak wget po wyłaczeniu konsoli dalej ściaga do folderu ?
<PoKrAk> killnąć go?
<Dreadlish> no
<PoKrAk> killall wget
 * Dreadlish idzie instalować archa bo szlag go trafi
<Czolgista> Galahad: install && man dtach
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<PoKrAk> tylko nie arch
<PoKrAk> badz twardy zainstaluj debiana
<PoKrAk> tylko baze
<Czolgista> PoKrAk: moczysz się w nocy przez archa?
<PoKrAk> i dodaj jak normalny biały człowiek to co potrzeba
<PoKrAk> naszczescie nie
<Galahad> dzięki podziałało
<PoKrAk> Galahad: siem cieszem
<PoKrAk> :)
<Galahad> ja też ....ale to nie fair ze strony wgeta :D
<PoKrAk> Galahad: mozliwe ale to i tak twoja wina :)
<Galahad> wiem że jestem kiepski :(
<PoKrAk> odrazu kiepski
<PoKrAk> moze tylko roztargniony
<PoKrAk> z/w musze sie na gnoma przelogowac zeby małzonka sie mogła połapac
<Galahad> nie nie mea culpa :D
<virnik> quit <Cya, muszę spadac>
<Galahad> virnik, cześć debranoc
<bt4>  /
<Mussious> dobranoc
<virnik> quit Cya, muszę spadać
<virnik> eh, dzięki coś te quit mi nie dziala :d
<PoKrAk> re
<virnik> :P
<bt4> virnik, /
<virnik> aaa xD
<Galahad> virnik, cześć debranoc
<Galahad> :D
<PoKrAk> kill -9 -1
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> to pomoze
<Galahad> sudo halt :D
<virnik> no dzięki dzięki xD
<bt4> PoKrAk, heeh
<PoKrAk> hmmmmm czy czatzille mozna uruchomic bez odpalanie firefox`a ??
<Galahad> skąd wziąśc fajne tapety ?
<bt4> Galahad, z internetu
<PoKrAk> popatrz na stronie enlightenmenta
<Galahad> :D
<bt4> Galahad,  http://art.gnome.org/backgrounds/
<Galahad> bt4 dzięki zapomnaiłem o tej stronie :D
<PoKrAk> lektura na wieczor http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2011/01/pinguy-os-ubuntu-based-linux.html
<Galahad> PoKrAk, wpisałem w google enlightement wallpaper i mi jakiś budda wyskoczył
<Galahad> hehehehhe
<PoKrAk> to poszukaj jako e17
<PoKrAk> a geberalnie tapet jest full
<Galahad> tak dlatego pytam o te Fajne :>
<PoKrAk> a tak powaznie Galahad masz tu mega http://wall.alphacoders.com
<PoKrAk> heheheh to moja ulubiona http://wall.alphacoders.com/big.php?i=77345
<Galahad> fajne :D PoKrAk
<PoKrAk> ma sporo fajnych tematów
<PoKrAk> mam około giga sciagnietego sf horror i to nie wszystkie
<Galahad> :>
<Galahad> z cgsociety też można ponamierzać czasem coś fajnego
<PoKrAk> mozliwe ja korzystam jeno z tego jak potrzebuje
<PoKrAk> a ostatnio gustuje w animowanych tapetach lecz tych jak na lekarstwo ia z tego nieiekawe
<PoKrAk> ok i will be back ...... lejter :P
<PoKrAk> re
<Galahad> :D
<kasiaswiderska> Hej, potrzebuję pomocy - ostatnio pytałam o to samo, ale problem wrócił - odtwarzam film i na dole pojawia się mrugający pasek z różowych kwadracików. To pojawiło się znów, chyba po dzisiejszej aktualizacji systemu.
<PoKrAk> vlc probowalas?
<kasiaswiderska> w VLC mi się tak dzieje
<PoKrAk> gnome player
<PoKrAk> totem inne ?
<kasiaswiderska> w totemie też
<PoKrAk> aktualizacja kodekow
<PoKrAk> ?
<PoKrAk> aktualizacja systemu
<kasiaswiderska> w tym momencie na jednym filmie jest wszystko OK, a drugim pojawia się różowy pasek. Wczoraj wszystko było OK.
<PoKrAk> a co zmieniło sie od wczoraj
<kasiaswiderska> dziś rano wyskoczyły mi jakieś aktualizacje - to zainstalowałam :) ale nie czytałam jakie.
<Dreadlish> jestem ino back
<Dreadlish> walka ja vs athlon 1800+ - 1:0 dla athlona
 * PoKrAk is back walka z bułką kurczakiem z rozna i sosem tatarskim skończyła sie kanapka :)
<Galahad> Polska przegrała w Goeteborgu ze Szwecją 21:24 (12:14) :(
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> musze pójść do ojca, włożyć mu spowrotem athlona 1800+ a sobie zabrać semprona
<gjm> Dobra, spadam. Cya
<bt4> PoKrAk, nie rób smaka
<bt4> Galahad, kogo interesują te mecze
<PoKrAk> bt4 spoko juz zjedzone teraz małżonka konsumuje drugą :)
<Galahad> bt4, noo warto wiedzieć zeby być na topie :F
<PoKrAk> kilku łosi jedna piłka nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuda
<bt4> i kopią ją bez sensu jak dla mnie
<PoKrAk> jakby piłka nozna była na zasadach starozytnych byłbym kibolem
<PoKrAk> wtedy przegrana druzyne wbijali na pale :D
<Galahad> ehheehehe
<Galahad> bt4, jak cos jest bezsensu to znaczy zę przynosi sporą kase :D
<Galahad> tzn może inaczej jeśli coś jest bez sensu,a mimo to istnieje to przynosi spore zyski :D
<bt4> Galahad, No dokładnie, ja do piłki nic nie mam ale nie oglądam, ani się nią nie interesuje...
<Galahad> jak dla mnie taka liga piłki nozne to powinna przestac istnieć bo generuje psełdo kibiców i zadymy i szkody
<Galahad> ale nikt tego sie nie odwazy zrobi bo zyski przekraczaja straty
<qermit> Galahad: spokojnie, kibole coś innego by znaleźli
<Galahad> bt4, może zrobimy kiedyś ustawke z tymi od windy ? :D heheehhe
<Galahad> albo z tymi od maka ;D
<bt4> dobra ale Ty bedziesz jako win xp
<Galahad> sprawimy im łomot raz a dobrze :D
<bt4> Galahad, idź do przedszkola
<bt4> Solvet
 * Mike_St wita brygade :-]
<Mike_St> co tu taka cisza ?? :>
<bikstopa> nie wiem jak inni, ale ja jestem w takim stanie ze nie wiem co powiedziec
<szkodnik_> qermit, zyjeszQ!
<bikstopa> ale co to ku&wa za zycie?
<lolz> tzn?
<bikstopa> ?:>
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-21
 * NightWish` ziewa krwawo
<qermit> szkodnik_: żyję
<qermit> szkodnik_: stęskniłaś się?
<szkodnik_> qermit, a jaka jest prawidlowa odpowiedz?
<qermit> szkodnik_: nie mam pojęcia
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłł
 * PoKrAk odzyskał domyślnie polskie znaki :)
<tar-gz> [Siemka Pkrak
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: w robocie jesteś?
<PoKrAk> ta
<tar-gz> Pokaż mi jeszce raz tego swojego e17
<tar-gz> jeden czysty pulpit potem pootwieraj jakieś okna
<tar-gz> kurwa  mać  to jest jakieś pojebane ....
<tar-gz> Ten pasen na dole mi sie gubi
<PoKrAk> http://imgur.com/qaWkU&XYd2K http://imgur.com/qaWkU&XYd2Kl
<Mat_Matan> bry
<sbl> .
<PoKrAk> kto sobie musi za kazdym razem setxbmap pl wprowadzac??
<parasite> będę strzelał... Ty? :D
<PoKrAk> nie
<ruskitankista> ja tez nie.
<parasite> neither do I
<lukk13> Witam
<lukk13> na w/w ruterze mam sieć domową, w niej postawiony serwer FTP (vsftpd), w LAN-ie śmiga jak szalony,
<lukk13> tyle że na zewnątrz nie mogę z nim wyjść, chodzi o przekierowanie,
<lukk13> Czy ktoś miał do czynienia z przekierowaniem na tym ruterze(DSL-524T)?
<lukk13> Czy z Pc na którym stoi FTP, mogę sprawdzić widoczność tego serwera w WAN-ie?
<lukk13> W googlach jest masa instrukcji, opisów +> żaden nie działa?
<lukk13> Żeby było ciekawiej to mój panel sterowania rutera wygląda tak
<lukk13> http://img266.imageshack.us/i/zrzutekranu1wh.png/
<lisu> re
<office> lukk13, Ty  jestes w ciemno jako ten 192.168.1.2
<office> a forward masz zrobiony na 192.168.1.13
<lukk13> nie w sieci jako 192.168.1.13 (na MACu jest ustawione)
<office> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN
<office> Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.97 seconds
<office>            Raw packets sent: 4 (136B) | Rcvd: 0 (0B)
<office> to na firewallu masz wszystko zblokowane
<office> ide do roboty
<office> .
<lukk13> ok dzięki
<Dreadlish> elo
<Dreadlish> bt4: o/
<lolz> o/
<shpaq> mornin'
<Dreadlish> elo shpaq
<bt4> elo o/ Dreadlish
<bt4> Dreadlish, jest jakiś program do konfigu anteny kierunkowej ?
<Dreadlish> bt4: masz obrotnice do niej?
<bt4> Dreadlish, niee
<bt4> Ale mogę zrobić
<Dreadlish> no to co chcesz tam konfigurować?
<bt4> Coś zeby ładnie zasięg sprawdzało coś słyszałem kiedyś, że jest
<Dreadlish> zasięg ładnie sprawdza iwlist wlan0 scan ;d
<Dreadlish> jak wiesz gdzie masz pan najdalszego apka to znasz pan zasięg
<PoKrAk> jest kazdy który w trybie rzeczywistym bedzie ci wyswietlał wykres zasiegi i siły syhgnału
<PoKrAk> w trybuie tekstowym korzystałem z takiego czegos ale nazwy nie pamietam :/
<Dreadlish> to netstumbler
<Dreadlish> ale pod windowsa
<Dreadlish> albo kismet chyba
<Dreadlish> no kismet właśnie ;d
<bt4> O widzisz
<PoKrAk> bt4 na wardivingu poszukaj
<PoKrAk> jest tam lista programów cos znajdziesz
<Dreadlish> do wifi to jest tam tylko aircrack i kismet
<Dreadlish> więc wiadomo co do czego ;d
<bt4> A faktycznie...
<bt4> Jak mogłem o tym zapomnieć..
<Dreadlish> a ja musze dzisiaj pójść i kupić tego zasranego koncentryka
<Dreadlish> 11zł za metr
<tar-gz> ;-D
<Dreadlish> za beldena z porządnymi parametrami (testowane miernikiem i na żywca)
<tar-gz> Jakbyś na slasku mieszkał to bym ci dał.
<tar-gz> Całą rolkę mam w piwnicy 50m
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Dreadlish> a końcówki masz? :D
<tar-gz> F'ki? Mam
<tar-gz> Zaciskarke mam ;-)
<PoKrAk> zaciskarke tyz mam
<tar-gz> Gniazdka mam , filtry
<tar-gz> Wszystko mam ;-D
<ChaosEngine> PoKrAk: wardiving ha ha ha.
<ChaosEngine> FTW
<ChaosEngine> underwater WiFi hacking ;-P
<janimati> siemka
<janimati> jak uruchomic frefoxa w trybie awaryjnym
<PoKrAk> w manualu obczaj
<janimati> nie dziala koemnda a frefox sie nie odpala
<ruskitankista> firefox --help for great justice!
<fi9o> Moze go nie ma? ;)
<fi9o> Moze abusuje Ci cpu
<fi9o> killall firefox
<fi9o> killall firefox-bin
<fi9o> rownie sie zwie
<fi9o> I dopiero probowalbym odpalic.
<PoKrAk> moze sprawdz najpierw czy zadno zadanie firefoxa nie działa
<PoKrAk> wykiluj wsio i dopiero
<janimati> ok dzieki
<janimati> zainstalowalem felerna wtyczka
<tar-gz-mobile> Siemka
<karolw> jak zaistalowac sterowniki do drukarki?
<karolw> takie jakies strandardowe
<karolw> na niecie cos znalazlem ale to jak bym bilble czytal nie ma czegos prostego
<karolw> jeden plik instal i konice?
<karolw> prosze o pomoc
<PoKrAk> jak drukarka hp to w synapticu znajdziesz
<Dreadlish> re
<bikstopa> LOL
<bikstopa> zadzownil do mnie jakis numer
<bikstopa> pomylka
<bikstopa> wpisalem go w google
<bikstopa> 'google 500659025
<tar-gz> i co Ci wyszło??
<bikstopa> `google 500659025
<Przekliniak> bikstopa: No matches found.
<bikstopa> tar-gz: wpisz sobie ten nr co podalem i zobacz
<bikstopa> `g 500659025
<Przekliniak> bikstopa: No matches found.
<bikstopa> jak tu sie szukalo w google? :D
<bikstopa> `g bikstopa
<Przekliniak> bikstopa: YouTube - bikstopa's Channel: <http://www.youtube.com/user/bikstopa>
<tar-gz> cF
<bikstopa> :D
<tar-gz> bikstopa: może to nie była pomyłka? xD
<bikstopa> tak, to byla pomylka
<tar-gz> jasne, jasne ;-)
<tar-gz> Dzwonisz po jakichś gejach to sie nie dziw, że oddzwaniają.
<bikstopa> odbieram tel: "kompres slucham" gosciu "michal?" ja "tak, o co chodzi?" gosciu "michal?" ja "tak, slucham?" gosciu "pomylka jakas kurwa" i sie rozlaczyl ;d
<tar-gz> Czyli nie pomyłka xD
<tar-gz> kolo Cie znał.
<tar-gz> Pewnie Ci teraz wysika przed oknem "Kocham Cię Michałku"
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: o/
<syngress> bry
<tar-gz> Hail!
<Biszkopcik> Ahój !
<PoKrAk> hail
<PoKrAk> no kolejne podejscie do budowy iso mam nadzieje ze to bedzie ok
<Galahad> PoKrAk, powodzenia ^^
<PoKrAk> bedzie potrzebne
<mati75> re
<Sylwek-EU> witam, 10.04LTS nie chce montowac prawidlowo plyty CD mixed mode Gra + Audio CD, Podaje ze jest "położenie niemontowalne"
<Sylwek-EU> Jak wydobyc samo audio z tej plyty?
<tar-gz> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt
<tar-gz> i będziesz w folderze /mnt  miał co chcesz
<tar-gz> znaczy co chcesz z tej płyty
<Sylwek-EU> juz tam lece - dzieki tar-gz
<PoKrAk> jest jakis pakiecik co zawartosc plyty audio wyswiatla jako pliki
<Sylwek-EU> ale czy napewno wszystko? czy tylko czesc "data"? bo jakies pliki samej gry to widze tylo muzyki nie widac a 10.04 montuje to CD 2 razy jako data i Audio tylko potem wywala bląd
<tar-gz> Hmmm. To może masz problem z płytą?
<Sylwek-EU> Ja to po prostu chce zgrac audio tej plytki jako MP3 albo jako nowa plytke wyłącznie Audio CD, skopiować?
<tar-gz> Sylwek-EU: a w jakim formacie masz soundtrack?
<Sylwek-EU> mam kilka takich płyt / bez rys itp ale byly pod windows
<Sylwek-EU> soundtrack? hmmm nie wiem, jak to sprawdzic?
<tar-gz> ... w jakim folderze masz muzyke
<tar-gz> tpfu formacie
<Sylwek-EU> zaraz sprawdze
<Sylwek-EU> no i kurde widze tylko pliki i katalogi gry!?
<tar-gz> a nagrywałeś tam muzyke?
<sponsoriada_> witam wszystkim jestem tutaj pierwszy raz i stąd takie pytanko - jak się zarejstrować ?
<PoKrAk> dzwonisz do przychodni
<PoKrAk> i pani cie rejestruje
<tar-gz> xD
<tar-gz> -> /msg NickServ register
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: trzymaj kciuki
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: trzymam prącie
<PoKrAk> wlasnie ttestuje wersje 1.2.2
<sponsoriada_> boki zrywać ;p
<PoKrAk> i musze jeszcze wrocic do wersji 1.2.1 bo nagrywarka mi cos trzasła i płyte zle nagrało
<tar-gz> jak mam ramy 600Mhz i kupie 800mMHz będą działać, nie?
<sponsoriada_> sponsoriada register
<tar-gz> xD
<PoKrAk> wersja 1.2.2 zaskoczyła wlasnie sie liguje
<PoKrAk> loguje
<sponsoriada_> zależy czy płyta obsługuje 800
<Sylwek-EU> tar-gz: wiem, ze jest to mixed mode CD i aby je obsługiwac potrzebny jest czytnik wielosesyjny
<tar-gz> sponsoriada_: /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<Sylwek-EU> beda dzialac na 600MHz
<szkodnik__> nie no obudzic sie i przekonac, ze w domu ni ma juz ani kawy, ani herbnaty...
<tar-gz> szkodnik__: gorzej jakbyś się obudził w domu ... a tu ni ma domu
<szkodnik__> tar-gz,  ja chce kawy :<
<tar-gz> szkodnik__: a moja dziewczyna ma od wczoraj druty na zębach
<sponsoriada_> ki h
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: pokazywałem Ci moje e17 ?
<fi9o> Juz nie szpanuj tak.
<sponsoriada_> register
<tar-gz> sponsoriada_: co ty  robisz?
<Sylwek-EU> sponsoriada_: ty chesz zarejestrowac nicka tak?
<tar-gz> PoKrAk:
<sponsoriada_> tak
<PoKrAk> nie nie pokazałeś
<Mat_Matan> bry
<sponsoriada_> NickServ
<sponsoriada_> NickServ register
<Mat_Matan> sponsoriada_: /msg nickserv register
<sponsoriada_> piotre2
<sponsoriada_>  ; /
<sponsoriada_> nie idzie mi nie wiem czemu hehe
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: za kilka min udostepnie ci wersje testową
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: miałeś jakieś problemy z e17 i conkym?
<PoKrAk> generalnie conky odpala sie jako okno
<PoKrAk> a pozniej ie probowałem szczerze biorac
<tar-gz> Jak w prosty sposób sprawdzić jaką mam rozdzielczość ?
<tar-gz> xrandr?
<PoKrAk> ok opracowane 2 sposoby jak to zrobic zeby działało
<PoKrAk> z tego sosob nr 2 chyba prostszy
<PoKrAk> ok tar-gz gotowy do zassania
<PoKrAk> narazie live cd
<PoKrAk> instalator musze pomyśleć
<Sylwek-EU> hmm VLC po wskazaniu sciezek odtwarza mixed mode ale K3B nie pozwala skopiowac i wywala ze tylko Extra-CD mode moze kopiowac
<sponsoriada> Panowie mam problem z dźwiękiem w swoim laptopie na głośniczkach wbudowanych chodzi jak trzeba
<sponsoriada> ale na wyjściu od słuchawek już głucho
<sponsoriada> tak samo z wbudowanym mikrofonem
<Sylwek-EU> sponsoriada: alsamixer i wszystko na max?
<sponsoriada> tak ,tam mam tylko opcje master pcm i capture
<Sylwek-EU> tylko tyle???
<sponsoriada> i dziwnie bo mic do wyboru B C E F
<Sylwek-EU> a co to za cipset audio?
<sponsoriada> on wykrywa to jako conexant
<sponsoriada> można jakoś znaleść sterowniki dedykowane do tej konkretnej karty ?
<Sylwek-EU> kiedys były jajca z obsługą "jacksensing" ale teraz juz chyba zostalo to poprawione
<Sylwek-EU> no ale masz niezalezna karte dzwiekowa czy tez system zintegrowany z plyta albo nawet bezposrednia obsluga przez chipset?
<sponsoriada> to jest laptop toshiba L650-10g
<Sylwek-EU> a najlepiej to zaguglaj <nazwa notebooka audio problem>
<sponsoriada> jeszcze jest problem dziwny ,znaczy nieodczuwalny ale przy starcie już X'ów pisze że nie mógł załadować jakiegoś modułu intela
<sponsoriada> gdzie mogę dowiedzieć się dokładniej o jaki moduł i dlaczego chodzi
<Sylwek-EU> AHAAA no to masz audio wbudowane w czipset i chyba ten brakujący moduł jest powodem
<Sylwek-EU> fajny notebook , gratulacje
<Sylwek-EU> sponsoriada: A może problem tkwi w dwóch kartach graficznych, czytałem, że Toshiba posiada możliwość przełączania kart pomiędzy dedykowaną, a zintegrowaną, tylko nie wiem jak to uruchomić. No chyba, że źle myślę...
<sponsoriada> na jakimś forum znalazłem "podobno rozwiązanie" zmieniłem to w pliku robie restart to zobaczę czy zadziała i przy okazji ten moduł co się nie ładuje brb
<Sylwek-EU> powodzenia
<sponsoriada> działa ; ] jedna linijka a tyle zmienia ; ]
<sponsoriada> co do modułu którego nie może wczytać to chodzi o grafike
<sponsoriada> że nie może znaleść jakiś symboli i915 czy jakoś tak
<sponsoriada> intel
<Sylwek-EU> hmmm i915 od wielu lat robi problemy
<sponsoriada> czy to jakoś ma wpływ na funkcjonalność?
<sponsoriada> nie mam pojęcia nawet co to jest i jak z tym zawalczyć
<syngress> Panowie szukam jakiegoś graficznego programu który LIVE będzie wypluwał połączenia przychodzące i wychodzące - adres IP - PORT - data - source / dest - itd ..
<shpaq> tcpdump
<shpaq> i możesz sobie to połączyć z notify-send
<syngress> ok szukam
<shpaq> tcpdump nie jest graficzny
<kklimonda> wireshark jest graficzny
<syngress> wireshark bardziej do analizy pakietów
<syngress> szukam czegoś prostego
<shpaq> i umie wczytywać dumpy z tcpdump ;)
<syngress> to przychodzi to wychodzi , tyle
<grzebciak> witam
<tar-gz> Hej
<grzebciak> czy Totem wyszukuje w sieci napisy
<tar-gz> chyba nie ale nie wiem czy moduł jakiś jest.
<qermit> grzebciak: nie
<tar-gz> Zresztą napisy możesz sam w sieci znaleźć.
<qermit> piracie
<grzebciak> dobra
<Psotnick> siema
<ethy> co do piracenia, ma ktoś konto na what.cd/waffles?
<virnik> Hej
<Nerihsa> meow
<jacekowski> ethy: nie popieramy piracenia
<tar-gz> nie mam dźwięku w głupim wine
<jacekowski> nie zasluzyles
<jacekowski> google
<jacekowski> tam to jest opisane
<czester> Siema
<Czolgista> ema jabłuszko-kradco czester
<winter> bry
<czester> kradco?
<czester> Ja niczego nie kradnę ;-)
<Czolgista> czester: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAndMGl9h08
<Czolgista> czester: wykorzystujesz chinoli za marne 20$/miesięcznie
 * KiFka hi
<Czolgista> ho KiFka
<KiFka> :)
<czester> Czolgista: Ja nie.
<Czolgista> czester: ale Twoja praca do tego się przyczynia
<czester> Nie pierdol mi tu farmazonów o Chińczykach. Mam to w dupie.
<Czolgista> kklimonda: ^
<czester> Jak widzę takie brednie to mi się niedobrze robi.
<czester> Jak się ktoś urodził w takim kraju to ma pecha.
<czester> To nie mój pech więc mi to zwisa.
<czester> Nie rozumiem takich bebłów
<czester> Czolgista: Co Ty robisz, żeby wesprzeć chińczyków?
<Psotnick> proste, nie kupuje Apple'a ;D
<ethy> Wspierać chińczyków?
<Taizo> Macie netbooka? Co na nim ? Zróbcie screena, szukam koncepcji co postawić
<ethy> chińczycy się z was śmieją
<ethy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR3H-j089gc
<czester> A my z nich.
<czester> Netbooki? To się da w ogóle używać?:D
<ethy> jak się nie ma to się nie da
<czester> Jak dla mnie - jak się ma to też się nie da
<Taizo> Nie ma tak źle
<Dreadlish> re
<czester> Klawiatura jest tragiczna
<Taizo> daje radę
<czester> Jak masz palce jak jedenastolatka ;-P
<Taizo> przesadzasz :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<czester> Poza tym Atom to zło ;-)
<Dreadlish> ja nie lubie małych urządzeń
<Dreadlish> czester: ty mi mojego eee nie obrażaj
<BlessJah> s/zło/złom/
<czester> Szybciej na telefonie potrafię pisać niż na netbooku
<czester> ;D
<Dreadlish> s/s\/zło\/złom/s\/zło\/złom\/g/g
<Dreadlish> jak już BlessJah
<czester> Kurde
<Dreadlish> Taizo: http://www.bankfotek.pl/image/871535.jpeg
<czester> Lata minęły, nadal nie mogę się przestawić na coś graficznego do irca...
<Dreadlish> irssi ftw
<Dreadlish> bo działa wszędzie ;d
<czester> No irssi...
<winter> Dreadlish: no i masz to kde3 na slackware 12.1 jak chciałeś
<Dreadlish> winter: nie bo funtoo i kde3
<winter> eh
<winter> to lepiej
<Dreadlish> slackware nawet nie zainstalowałem :D
<winter> jakiś overlay?
<Dreadlish> właśnie dysk z nim robi dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<Dreadlish> winter: kde-sunset
<czester> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1117992/Screen%20shot%202011-01-21%20at%2018.38.31.png
<czester> ;-P
<Dreadlish> czester: nawet nie pokazuj tego tutaj burżuju
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: po co global?
<czester> Dreadlish: Poczekaj, to nie całe biurko...
<czester> Dreadlish: Źle zrobiłem screenshot ;-P
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: bo mi tak pasuje
<Dreadlish> czester: przypomina mi to troche tigera
<czester> Dreadlish: Widziałeś na oczy Tigera?;-P
<Dreadlish> czester: tak.
<Dreadlish> i nie wiem dlaczego mi go przypomina :D
<czester> To jest Snow Leopard
<czester> Ja nie widziałem Tigera
<Dreadlish> ok
<czester> Ale wiem, że się jednak LEKKO różni ;-)
<Dreadlish> nie kłuce się
<czester> Ależ kłÓć się ;-P
<Dreadlish> dobra
<czester> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1117992/Screen%20shot%202011-01-21%20at%2018.40.17.png
<czester> To jest całe biurko ;-P
<ethy> czester: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jMiXcJ-rvE
<Dreadlish> dobra nie wiem co to jest - jakby to był linuch to bym powiedział xinerama
<Dreadlish> ethy++
<czester> Dreadlish: Tutaj po prostu podłączasz monitor i działa. Ustawiasz sobie gdzie chcesz przeciągając ;-P
<Dreadlish> czester: nie mówi mi o tym bo nigdy nie będzie mnie na to stać....
<czester> Dreadlish: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1117992/Screen%20shot%202011-01-21%20at%2018.43.18.png
<czester> Dreadlish: I te ekrany łapiesz myszą i sobie ustawiasz ;-P
<Dreadlish> kurde
<czester> Co to jest Xinerama?:-P
<Dreadlish> czester: nie mów mi o tym plx...
<czester> Dreadlish: A jak się konfiguruje Xineramę?;-P
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> kurde...
<Dreadlish> zabije cie
<PushUpek> kill him ;D
<czester> Dreadlish: Sorry, bawi mnie Twoja reakcja.
<czester> Myślałem, że konfiguracja 2 ekranów to żaden problem ;-P
<czester> Muszę baterię do pilota kupić
<czester> Bo jak oglądam film to mi się wstawać nie chce
<czester> I jak przyjdzie książe pensji to muszę uchwyt vesa kupić do monitora...
<czester> Trzeba ładnie przykręcić monitor do ściany
<czester> Facebook będzie dobrze wyglądał na pivocie ;-P
<winter> naprawili buga \o/ vlc się już nie crashuje!
<Dreadlish> poprostu ffmpeg sie crashowal :D
<czester> Diabeł
<winter> no nie koniecznie, bo inne playery działały ok
<Dreadlish> no ale był crash ;d
<winter> vlc crashował
<Dreadlish> ja narazie rtorrenta robie
<winter> ale tylko przy niektórych filmach
<czester> eeee
<czester> Też używam VLC i działało
<winter> ale ty na macu
<czester> Ale to VLC
<Galahad> VLC :(
<czester> Sugerujesz, ze soft na Maca jest lepiej napisany?;-P
<Dreadlish> ci aplowcy to mają za łatwo
<Dreadlish> nic im sie nie pieprzy
<czester> Dzisiaj miałem małą awarię ;-P
<winter> nic nie sugeruję, poprostu nie dogadywał się z zbugowanym ffmpegiem
<Taizo> Czy ja wiem, mam Mac OS w szkole i za przeproszeniem chodzi to jak gówno
<czester> Taizo: Konkretnie?:>
<Galahad> w korzeniowskim
<Dreadlish> korzeniowski to sie u mnie w mieście urodził <kulfejs>
<Taizo> Wszystko się zawiesza, gimp wywala co chwilę błędy
<czester> Taizo: Bo nie wiesz chyba jak na Maku się gimp instaluje ;-P
<czester> Jak trzeba uruchomić serwer X... To ja dziękuję. Są do tego lepsze programy na tej platformie
<Taizo> Ale to nawet o tego gimpa nie chodzi, wszystko tam działa jak mucha w smole
<Taizo> on się nawet potrafi zawiesić przy uruchamianiu :D
<czester> Taizo: Widocznie ktoś nie pomyślał i zainstalował system zbyt nowy dla sprzętu.
<czester> Taizo: Co to za komputery?
<Dreadlish> czester: ale to ma działać :D
<czester> Dreadlish: No taaaa...
<Dreadlish> czester: producent ma zrobić tak żeby działało
<czester> Dreadlish: Zależy co jest w środku. Każdy sprzęt się starzeje.
<Taizo> Szczerze to nie wiem, taki wielki monitor CRT z całym kompem w środku :D
<Dreadlish> imak
<winter> bugi zdarzają się zawsze na każdej platformie, od tego nie ma przebacz
<czester> Dreadlish: Jak jakiś debil zainstalował na 512M ramu i ppc 1000mhz leoparda i masę softu to się nie dziwię
<Taizo> możliwe :d
<czester> Dreadlish: LOL
<czester> Buahahahahaha
<czester> Taizo: To są chyba 10-letnie sprzęty ;-P
<Dreadlish> stary imak ;D
<Taizo> ale tam są stare systemy z tego co pamiętam
<czester> eMac
<Quintasan> \o/
<Dreadlish> elo Quintasan
<czester> To się nie dziwię, że narzekasz
<Psotnick> nie koniecznie eMac :)
<Dreadlish> tab mnie wyprzedza
<Psotnick> był taki jeszcze jeden CRT
<czester> Ja np. Tigera uważałem za średni system. Wcześniej musiała być masakra.
<Psotnick> tylko nie pamiętam nazwy
<Taizo> nie trawię Apple, pewnie to tylko moje uprzedzenie ale co tam :D
<Dreadlish> ja tam nie mam nic do apple oprócz ceny :D
<czester> Taizo: Jakby odjąć bzdurną ideologię to jest spoko
<winter> ja bym chętnie kupił, jakbym miał kasę
<czester> Ja nie jestem fanem ideologicznych pierdół
<Taizo> No pewnie masz rację :)
<Taizo> A słyszałem ,że to polak był jakby pomysłodawcą, założył apple? xD
<Taizo> prawda to? xd
<czester> I cieszę się, że bez żadnego pierdolenia mogę kontrolować komputery z wystawy ze swojego laptopa i inne takie cuda
<Sylwek-EU> ostatnio w ajfonie srubki wymieniaja zeby wlasciciele nie mogli otwierac i samodzielnie naprawiac
<czester> Taizo: Steve Woźniak
<Taizo> Btw. ten komp to rzeczywiście eMac
<czester> Sylwek-EU: A po co go otwierać? Nie jesteś w stanie niczego naprawić i tak.
<Galahad> motorola defy jest ok ?
<czester> Ja swój komputer otworzyłem raz. Żeby wymienić dysk.
<Dreadlish> czester: ale jak zbije ci sie szybka to co kurde - masz im dawać na miesiąc czy dwa żeby ci durną szybkę wymienili? ja to sam potrafie zrobić
<czester> Bo mi był za mały i tyle.
<Dreadlish> jeszcze wezmą za wymianę 2xcene szybki która i tak sama w sobie jest droga
<czester> Dreadlish: Ja mam kolegów w serwisie ;-P
<Sylwek-EU> wymiana baterii oraz peknietej szybki ekranu to normalka a poza tym ulatwia to ingerencje aby zdejmowac Ajplowskie blokady
<Dreadlish> czester: bo ty jesteś burżuj i nie znasz problemów normalnych ludzi
<czester> Jakiej blokady?
<czester> Laptopa rozkręcać? Bo chuj.
<czester> Zwłaszcza leję ze śrubek w macbooku air
<czester> Pierdolą, że nie da się rozkręcić - PO CO? Jak tam nic samemu się nie da wymienić...
<czester> Dysk na stałe, ram wlutowany w płytę
<czester> A komuś przeszkadzają śrubki nowe w Air...
<Galahad> rany a nei prościej kupić nowy ?:D
<Sylwek-EU> no i co to znaczy ze sie nie da przelutowac?
<Dreadlish> i to jest właśnie do dupy
<czester> buahahahahha
<Dreadlish> albo oddajesz tym debilom żeby wzieli 2x tyle
<czester> Przelutować :D
<Dreadlish> a taniej ci wyjdzie kupić nowy
<czester> No już biorę lutownicę ;-P
<Dreadlish> to bierz
<Galahad> to tylko rzecz ...nie bądźmy drobiazgowi
<Sylwek-EU> czester: masz jakies doswiadczenie ze stacjami do lutowania elementow SMD czy jedyna lutownica jaka znasz to "transformatorówa"? Naprawde takie rzeczy sie robi teraz czy jest to ajfon czy sprzet hifi czy krótkofalarski pcb, komponenty i sposoby montazu/naprawy sa takie same
<Dreadlish> hot air i jazda
<czester> Sylwek-EU: Nie mam bo mi się sprzęt nie psuje
<Dreadlish> czester: poczekamy aż się zepsuje
<czester> Nigdy mi do łba nie przyszedł pomysł lutowania czegokolwiek ;-)
<ethy> czester: mam nadzieję że tylko trolujesz i nie jesteś taki głupi
<czester> Od tego są gwarancje ;-)
<czester> ethy: No raczej. Lubię prowokować ;-P
<czester> ethy: Lubię patrzeć jak się spinają i kłócą ;-)
<Dreadlish> czester: prowokator
<Dreadlish> KILL HIM!
<ethy> uf :)
<Sylwek-EU> hahaha
<Dreadlish> czester: to wypierdzielaj z tego kanału
<Sylwek-EU> przynajmnoiej cos sie na kanale dzieje bo juz tak cicho bylo
<czester> Dreadlish: Ja tak myślę codziennie w pracy... "Wypierdalaj z tego kana... sklepu" ;-P
<Sylwek-EU>  :D
<Dreadlish> czester: sorry, ale poprostu prowokatorzy ssą
<czester> Mnie bardziej śmieszy, że ktoś się daje :D
<Dreadlish> no to sie smiej
<ethy> dlatego najpierw się upewniłem
<Dreadlish> ja ide na trollownie
<czester> Wiesz... Ja tak w pracy nie mogę, tam muszę wszystkich tych bredni słuchać. Ale w prywatnej rozmowie jak mnie coś nie interesuje to mówię "spierdalaj, nie obchodzi mnie to"
<czester> A tutaj się kłócą :D
<ethy> Dobre podejście. ;)
<foreste> tego kanalu nikt nie pilnuje :P
<czester> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-Uoj7Fks4U
<czester> :D
<czester> YEAH
<czester> :D
<Sylwek-EU> mozna odreagowac?
<czester> Posłuchajcie, jak zjechał z Metallici :D
<Dreadlish> sorry nie mam alsy
<czester> Dreadlish: Kur*a... Nie rozśmieszaj mnie bo piję ;-P
<Dreadlish> ale naprawde nie mam alsy
<Dreadlish> nie chce mi sie
<Dreadlish> poprostu
<Sylwek-EU> haha czester podziel sie jeszcze jakąś linką
<czester> Jeśli Was to ucieszy znalazłem w moim macbooku jedną wadę ;-P
<ethy> właściciel?
<czester> Nope.
<ethy> to nie wiem ;/
<czester> To, że w 13" nie można było zamówić matrycy matowej.
<czester> I jest glossy.
<PoKrAk> re
<ethy> matowe jest mało trendi i dizajnerska
<czester> Ale za to czytelna
<czester> Na tą jak coś zaświeci to jest lustro
<ethy> dizajn ponad wszystko
<Dreadlish> ta
<czester> Ale nakleiłem se folię matującą ;-P
<PoKrAk> trendi ?? wtf?
<Dreadlish> ja nie potrzebuje takich zbędnych ficzerów i wydatków
<Dreadlish> i mam od nowości matową
<czester> Dreadlish: Właśnie ja bym chciał matową.
<Dreadlish> teraz wylej na klawiaturę to co pijesz i zobaczymy czy jeszcze będzie działać
<czester> Dreadlish: Ale w standardzie jest glossy
<Dreadlish> glossy ssie
<czester> Dreadlish: Jeszcze NIGDY nic nie wylałem na komputer. Trzeba być mega gamoniem :D
<PoKrAk> zgadza sie
<Dreadlish> :D
<czester> Nie wiem jak to ludzie robią
<Dreadlish> no to masz pan szczęście
<czester> Kiedyś przyszedl do nas koleś, który przejechał po swoim komputerze swoim samochodem
<czester> WTF?:D
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ja po dysku przejechałęm
<czester> Dreadlish: Mam sprawne ręce, a nie parkinsona
<czester> :D
<Dreadlish> i działa do dzisiaj
 * PoKrAk kiedys skasował 100 zł za wydłubanie bułki z klawiatury bo komp sie zepsuł
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Sylwek-EU> na kompa nie ale na klawiature to chyba kazdy cos upuścił jak nie okruszki to cos płynnego
<czester> PoKrAk: Ja kasuję 50zł za twardy reset ipoda ;-P
<czester> PoKrAk: Zajmuje mi to 10 sekund ;-P
<Dreadlish> czester: to jesteś niezły burżuj
<czester> Sylwek-EU: Mi mama kiedyś ryż wysypała
<czester> Ja jej w rewanżu wrzuciłem telefon do leczo
<PoKrAk> ja dzis zarobiłem 50 zł za to ze nic nie zrobiłem a działało :)
<winter> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/71/Xmonad-screen-triplehead-dons.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ye3nb5s> (at upload.wikimedia.org)
<Sylwek-EU> czester: to prawdziwa historia? z tym leczo?
<Dreadlish> winter: xinerama!
<czester> Sylwek-EU: Tak. Jestem cholerykiem.
<winter> tak, a ta klawiatura ..
<PoKrAk> heheheheh prawie jak moje biurko jeno o wiele wiekszy porzadek
<Dreadlish> czester: to idź w cholere :DDDDD
<czester> Rok pracy w sklepie i jestem opanowanym chujem :D
<PoKrAk> oki trza sobie jakis fim zapodac
<Dreadlish> czester: to dlaczego wrzuciłeś w leczo?
<ethy> Przekliniak: co to za klawiaturka../
<czester> Dreadlish: Bo nikt tak sobie nie będzie ze mną pozwalał. Mama nie wysypała mi ryżu na klawiaturę przypadkiem.
<Dreadlish> było jak śpi wytrząsnąć jej cały ryż na głowę
<Sylwek-EU> eeee na pewno to był przypadek, a nawet jak nie to i tak zabawny i mało szkodliwy - masz mame z poczuciem humoru!
<czester> Na szczęście to było dawno
<czester> Jakby mi zepsuła komputer - obciążyłbym ją kosztami naprawy
<Dreadlish> to jesteś zjebem
<Dreadlish> wlasną matkę obciążać :D
<Sylwek-EU>  :p  a on aciebie kosztami utrzymania
<ethy> daj im spokój, i tak cię przecież utrzymują
<czester> ethy: Płacę za to, że tu mieszkam.
<ethy> 200 zł miesięcznie?
<czester> 500.
<ethy> i stać cię na macbooka ? :)
<Dreadlish> a płaciłeś x lat za to że ci mamusia dawała jeść, pić, spać i żyć spokojnie?
<ethy> dobrze ci placą w tym sklepie
<czester> ethy: Raty.
<Dreadlish> raty sraty
<Dreadlish> sam sobie wystawił
<czester> Dreadlish: Ale to bank akceptuje.
<Dreadlish> dla mnie to tak samo jakby ci poprostu pensje troche obniżyli
<czester> To nie była moja decyzja, że dostanę kredyt ;-P
<Dreadlish> na czas określony
<ethy> winter: orientujesz się co to za klawiaturka?
<winter> nie właśnie
<Dreadlish> dupa jutro to chyba wezme kamere do sklepu, bo będzie komedia
<Dreadlish> trzeci dzień będę lazł do tego samego sklepu po h-155 ...
<Dreadlish> znowu mi będą ściemniać, że "nie mają dzisaj, będzie jutro"
<Dreadlish> ”
<Dreadlish> czy to jest Ó ?
<czester> Dreadlish: Też tak zawsze mówię, tylko jestem bardziej asekuracyjny i mówię "za tydzień na pewno będzie"
<Dreadlish> czester: tylko oni mnie już dosłownie olewają
<czester> Dreadlish: Mają to coś w ofercie?
<Dreadlish> czester: mają
<czester> Dreadlish: To nie bądź dupa tylko powiedz, że mają Ci sprowadzić
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> jutro pójde
<czester> Jak nie to poprosisz o rozmowę z kierownikiem sklepu, bo pracownicy nie traktują Cię powaznie
<Dreadlish> jak mi nie dadzą to niech sie walą na ryj
<Sylwek-EU> Dreadlish: a co to takiego to h-155, i czy nie lepiej zamowic przez internet z dostawa do domu?
<czester> Gnój jest łatwo zrobić
<Dreadlish> Sylwek-EU: belden h-155, drożej wyjdzie mi wysyłka niż sam przewód
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> bo asekuracyjnie załatwiłem sobie u drugiego
<Dreadlish> bo akuratnie był mu potrzebny
<Dreadlish> jak mi nie dadzą
<czester> To jest koncentryk?:D
<Dreadlish> czester: a co kurde
<Dreadlish> chyba nie moja babcia w ubikacji
<czester> Do tv?;-P
<Dreadlish> wlan...
<czester> To takich kabli się jeszcze używa?:D
<Skrzyp> re
<Sylwek-EU> kiepski ten belden ale moze chociaz tani
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Sylwek-EU> tłumienie ma bardzo wysokie
<Dreadlish> ale mi się rozchodziło o METR
<Dreadlish> o durny METR
<czester> Trzeba było iść do media markt i kupić
<Dreadlish> czester: ażebym ja miał ten idiotyczny sklep w promieniu 30km...
<czester> Swego czasu położyłem sieć ze 180m koncentryka
<czester> W sensie - tyle go było, żeby się wpiąć do sieci z kolegami :D
<Sylwek-EU> do wiekszych dlugosci to raczej LMR-y LMR-900, LMR-1200
<czester> Na dachu, nad ulicą :D
<Dreadlish> Sylwek-EU: do większych długości to ja mam co innego
<Dreadlish> żyła gruba jak mały palec
<Dreadlish> nazwy ci teraz nie podam bo nie pamiętam :D
<czester> Ja mam wifi ;-P
<Taizo> Cya
<Dreadlish> ja też
<Dreadlish> tylko kurde jak dają lepsze
<Dreadlish> to warto się wysilić :D
<czester> Ale musze zmienić router
<Dreadlish> to se drugiego makbuka weś albo mini maka
<czester> Mini to byłby fajny pomysł
<czester> Ale drogo
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<czester> Postawiłbym pod TV i by chodził sobie cały czas, a sterowałbym przez VNC
<Dreadlish> no i tu masz odpowiedź dlaczego sprzętu apple nie używa się na większą skalę
<Dreadlish> "BO DROGO"
<czester> Dla mnie drogo
<czester> Mini pod telewizorem fajna rzecz
<czester> I jednocześnie byłby routerem
<czester> Bardziej myślałem o tym: http://ispot.com.pl/Apple_Airport_Extreme_Base_Station_p28191.html
<czester> A jeszcze myśl jest taka, że ze stanów mogę mieć
<Dreadlish> xD
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> za 3900 burżujskie grono da się odwiedzić? :D
<czester> Znajomy śmiga ze swoim klubem motocyklowym
<Skrzyp> Ja pierdole
<Dreadlish> ?
<czester> Dreadlish: nie kupuj białego macbooka ;-P
<Skrzyp> Adres IP - unikalny ciąg cyfr i kropek...
<Dreadlish> lold
<Dreadlish> adres ip to adres ip
<Skrzyp> Cytując za Radiem ZET
<Skrzyp> :P
<Dreadlish> czester: nie ma czarnych chyba :(
<czester> Dreadlish: Miałem na myśli plastik
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> ale za 3900 wysępi nówkę?
<czester> Chujowy jest i pęka
<Skrzyp> "wszystkie komputery na świeie obślugują na razie czwartą wersję protokołu internetowego"
<Skrzyp> Wywalić drania...
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> mój stary pc nie obsługuje
<Skrzyp> Heh
<Dreadlish> tzn. starszy niż statni :D
<Dreadlish> patrząc na ispota rąbłem
<Dreadlish> macbook pro za 10k
<czester> Dreadlish: 15 i7 czy 17?
<Dreadlish> 15
<Dreadlish> ale maca pro za 13k to akuratnie rozumiem patrząc na bebechy
<Skrzyp> A ja za 23 u siebie, heh
<czester> Dreadlish: To są przydatne maszyny
<Skrzyp> (z moitorem dodatkowy i full bajerkami)
<czester> Dreadlish: Ten za 13 jest słaby
<czester> Dreadlish: Ale jak się potrzebuje mocy to są potężne
<Dreadlish> ;d
<czester> Dreadlish: Ostatnio taki jeden koleś testował i napisał, że przegrał z tym komputerem bo to co próbował zrobić nie spociło go w ogóle
<czester> Najwyższa temperatura jaką procesor osiągnął to 39C
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> dobre chłodzenie
<czester> No ale piec był straszny. 2x6 core, 12G ramu
<Dreadlish> albo radiator kilometrowy
<Dreadlish> bo wiesz
<Dreadlish> jakby troche ceny spadły (a spadną) to bym może się nawet pokusił za moje stypendium
<czester> Nie. Pisał, że jego zadania były zbyt mało obciążające, komputer się z tym wyrabiał bez problemu
<Dreadlish> :D
<czester> Ja ostatnio na komendzie stawiałem 2x6 core, 32G ramu
<czester> i 2 monitory 30"
<czester> Na jednym był sobie mac, na drugim wirtualna z windowsem
<Dreadlish> lold? po co im tyle
<czester> Windows chodził jak na sprzęcie normalnym, zero zgrzytów
<czester> Hmmmmm
<czester> Chyba sobie pogram w coś...
<Dreadlish> w co? :D
<czester> Nie wiem, jakąś grę ekonomiczną
<czester> Nie pamiętam tytułu
<czester> Ale powinna pójść na vboxie
<czester> port royale
<czester> :D
<Dreadlish> ;p
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> narazie z kupnem burżujstwa poczekamy sobie do maja, aż dostane stypendium
<gtriderxc> widzieliście kiedyś taki post?? The following package has been kept back
<Dreadlish> lol?
<gtriderxc> apt deamon
<NightWish`> linuxowcy
<NightWish`> ubuntowcy
<NightWish`> mam problem
<czester> Dobra...
<czester> Trzeba mi jednak Parallels
<NightWish`> nie chca mi sie foldery otwierać
<czester> Vbox ssie
<NightWish`> klikam zeby folder mi sie otworzył np. Wideo a pojawia sie w pasku zadan Otwieranie Wideo trwa to z 10 sekund... i nic sie nie otwiera
<NightWish`> hm, solved
<Tyczek> czester: Ze sierry.
<Tyczek> Najlepiej. ;P
<Tyczek> Zeus, pharaoh, emperor ;p
<czester> Tyczek: No spoko
<Tyczek> Dobre te gry są.
<Tyczek> Wkręcają. ;)
<czester> Instaluję windowsa
<Tyczek> Na PS*?
<czester> He?
<Tyczek> Parallels?
<czester> Ta
<Tyczek> ZMuszasz mnie do pisania takich wyrazów. ;P
<Tyczek> Gdy mam alkohol we krwi. ;P
<czester> To nie chlej
<Tyczek> E, już po. ;P
<Tyczek> Przy kompie nie chlam. :P
<czester> Dobra, dobra. Pijaczku ;-P
<Tyczek> A idź pyro. ;P
<tar-gz> Ja też już nachlany jestem!
<czester> Dostaniesz medal od Jarka.
<tar-gz> Tego Jarka co mo krutko fujarka?
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> plz shut up end kill jorself
 * qermit wrocił
<Dreadlish> ło
<Dreadlish> znalazłem papierek
<Dreadlish> podpisany "THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA" troche niżej "IN GOD WE TRUST" a na dole "TEN DOLLARS"
<Galahad> czemu zycie jest takie ciężkie !?
<tar-gz> ;-)
<tar-gz> Od Ciebie zalezy jakie jest
<czester> Nie
<czester> Od setki innych zjebów też ;-p
<Mat_Matan> hmmm... PPA mi sie posypało, coś złego może się dziać z łubudubu? otworzą się bramy piekieł? zasłona dobrobytu się przerwie? czy nic szczególnego
<konraddo> o, cześć czester. i cześć reszta. w sumie to od bardzo wielu czynników zależy to :P
<Dreadlish> shuttleworth czy jak on tam nie umrzył
<konraddo> hmmm a miał umrzeć? :F
<winters4tw> w jakim pliku zapisywane sa programy do autostartu?
<gtriderxc> Ternary DNS
<gtriderxc> co to jest??
<Dreadlish> po co ci to?
<winters4tw> czy ktoś wie w jakim pliku zapisywane są programy autostartu?:P
<Dreadlish> gdzie
<jacekowski> winters4tw: google wie
<gtriderxc> do tłumaczenia pakietu w Ubuntu
<czester> trzeci dns
<gtriderxc> dzieki
<czester> primary, secondary, ternary
<gtriderxc> :P ah ta szóstka z matury z ang...
<gtriderxc> ... 7 lat temu:)
<Dreadlish> :D
<jacekowski> nie
<czester> Super
<jacekowski> primary secondary tertiary
<winters4tw> jacekowski: wow, tyle ze tam albo pokazuja jak wylaczyc programy przez jakis program do obslugi, albo poprzez folder .config/autostart/ tyle ze tam jest tylko jeden
<winters4tw> wiec swoje magiczne google zachowaj dla siebie
<jacekowski> bo to trzeba przez program do obslugi
<jacekowski> bo uwalisz gconfa i tyle bedzie
<winters4tw> chodzi o to ze potrzebuje to zrobic przez konsole
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<jacekowski> chyba ze ci chodzi o uslugi systemowe
<winters4tw> moze byc
<jacekowski> to wtedy tez google
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: ubuntu disable services
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g ubuntu disable services
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Disable a startup of service in Ubuntu | Unix Tutorial: <http://www.unixtutorial.org/2009/01/disable-service-startup-in-ubuntu/>
<jacekowski> o popatrz
<jacekowski> jakie to trudne bylo
<winters4tw> łał, dziękuję właśnie otworzyłem ten sam link
<winters4tw> exit
<winters4tw> exit
<naryfa> czołgiem
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> nie ma czołgisty
<Mat_Matan> btw, jak się PPA wyłożyło to raczej przeszkadzać nie będzie łubudubuduntowi?
<naryfa> hahah, apt może płakać
<Mat_Matan> e to jakoś zniosę, jakoś miesiąc temu padł i przypomniało mi się teraz :P
<Mat_Matan> ale jak update robi to mi stykja
<Mat_Matan> *styknie
<Dreadlish> zrobiłem sobie jakimś cudem hotswapowego cdroma
<Dreadlish> wypinam w czasie pracy - system dalej działa
<Dreadlish> wpinam
<Dreadlish> dalej działa
<naryfa> komedie
<naryfa> ale winszuję
<naryfa> dobra idę, będę jak będę
<naryfa> ciao
<PoKrAk> re
 * PoKrAk wreszcie uruchomił swoje własne live cd i nawet działa jeno trzeba jeszcze kilka detali dopracowac
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: how to?
<PoKrAk> normalnie :)
<winter> 1st
<Dreadlish> 2nd
<bikstopa> 1st
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> haha!! :D
<bikstopa> sorry za flooda
<bikstopa> ale inaczej nie zrozumiecie ;d
<bikstopa> 23:59	winter	1st
<bikstopa> 	Dreadlish	2nd
<bikstopa> 00:00		bikstopa	1st
<bikstopa> 	bikstopa	
<bikstopa> 	bikstopa	haha!!
<Dreadlish> u mnie sie zmieniła
<winters4tw> udało się komus pobrać pliki z chomikuj pl przez wget?
<bikstopa> nie da sie
<bikstopa> tzn, da sie
<winter> bikstopa: a myślałem, że to mój się spóźnia
<bikstopa> ale duzo pi*****a :D
<Dreadlish> mój jest z ntp
<winters4tw> jest jakis poradnik czy cos? juz duzo kombinacji probowalem i nic :(
<winter> na tym serwerze nie ma ntp :<
<Dreadlish> a ja kurwa mama :<
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: pytales starego? :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: nie jest w stanie wszystkiego zamówić
<bikstopa> czego nie jest w stanie zamowic? :D
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> mi sie wydawało że on coś kręcił
<Dreadlish> ;d
<qermit> bikstopa: winter wygral
<Dreadlish> mówił, że gość ma na stanie, ale nie ma na stanie :f
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: kto?
<bikstopa> qermit: co?
<qermit> 1st wygral
<Dreadlish> to zawsze trzeba minute do przodu
<Dreadlish> to wtedy na pewno u każdego jest 0:000
<bikstopa> xD
<bikstopa> kurna, kupilem jakis ch***wy router w moim miescie na allegro za 11 zl
<bikstopa> i teraz mnie gosciu wk**wia ;/
<Dreadlish> no i było kupować?
<bikstopa> nigdy wiecej nie bede robic interesow z abstynentami ;/
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: why?
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: poczytaj nasza korespodencje http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/pdf/router.pdf
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: było mu winiacza nie oferować
<Dreadlish> by sie przelazł by mu dobrze na zdrowie zrobiło
<bikstopa> :D
<Dreadlish> po polsku - winiacz za dobry na takiego sk...wiela
<bikstopa> moja mamusia robi zajebiste winka
<Dreadlish> bimber pędzi twoja matka?
<bikstopa> wszystkie moje byle na nie wyrywalem :D
<bikstopa> wino
<Dreadlish> a
<bikstopa> boi sie destylowac w domu ;d
<Dreadlish> już myślałem że bimberek ;d
<Dreadlish> ja i tak nie pije
<Dreadlish> ale tak jakby ktoś zaproponował za buteleczke dobrego wina to bym sie skupsił :D
<bikstopa> za przejscie 500m? :D
<bikstopa> nie za duzy wysilek? :D
<Dreadlish> 0,5km to ja robie conajmniej 4x w ciągu doby
<Dreadlish> więc mi jebie 0,5 km w tą czy w tamtą
<Dreadlish> robie w związku z brakiem jakiejkolwiek komunikacji miejskiej
<Dreadlish> i simsona stojącego w garażu
<bikstopa> :p
<Dreadlish> no niestety
<Dreadlish> jak sprzedawca cylinder zjebał
<Dreadlish> a ja mam drugi
<Dreadlish> tylko nie mam sie kiedy pobabrać
<Dreadlish> to wiesz
<Dreadlish> tak btw
<Dreadlish> happy cathurday
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: zastanawiam sie co mu odpisac
<Dreadlish> było sie pofatygować człowieku
<Dreadlish> poza tym chyba nie robisz całą sobotę
<bikstopa> uczelnie mam od 8 rano do 13, potem 1,5h przerwy i do 20:30 zajecia
<bikstopa> w niedziele tak samo
<bikstopa> a od pon do piatku jestem w pracy od 14 do 22
<Dreadlish> lold
<Dreadlish> tak to jest jak sie robi zaoczne
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: troche sfailowałeś
<Dreadlish> nie wiem czy ktoś czytał jeszcze tego pdfa z routerem
<bikstopa> co sfailowalem?
<Dreadlish> widać twojego całego imie end nazwisko
<Dreadlish> przyjdą cię naziści napaść
<ethy> bikstopa: dobrze ci facet powiedział
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: nie wstydze sie nazwiska :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ale cie naziści napadną
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: moj swietej pamieci stary powtarzal ze jest ono szlacheckie
<Dreadlish> taki szatan/torrentow/zly_biolog/czolgista
<Dreadlish> ja mam takie które każdy przekręca
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: jakie? :D
<Dreadlish> rempoła
<ruskitankista> taki z niego czołgista jak z koziej dupy klarnet.
<bikstopa> ethy: jasne :)
<Dreadlish> widziałem już przekręcenie ryłneła
<Dreadlish> najpopularniejsze przekręcenia to rempała, rypała, rompała
<airborn> rypała to takie urocze...
<Dreadlish> nie no
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: spoko, na niektorych forach fajnie przekrecaja moj nick :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: juz widzialem jak mnie nazywali bikstopta
<bikstopa> bisktopta*
<airborn> biszkopta?
<Dreadlish> mi to przekręcają na deadlish, żydlish i inne ;d
<bikstopa> nie, bisktopta :D
<Dreadlish> może biskupa?
<Dreadlish> :D
<airborn> jaka kupa?
<Dreadlish> całe słowo przeczytaj
<airborn> bis kupa, czyli powtórka z kupy?
<Dreadlish> biskupa
<Dreadlish> dupa biskupa
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> znasz taką osobę jak biskup?
<airborn> nie:>
<bikstopa> osobiscie, nie :D
<bikstopa> ale tez mowili na mnie biskupa - fakt :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> a mi właśnie ip zmieniło
<Dreadlish> i zaraz skrzypa wywali i wejdzie znowu
<Dreadlish> dawno trolla ranestwena nie było
<Dreadlish> no i skrzypa wywaliło ;d
<Dreadlish> no i jest back
<bikstopa> musze sobie lodowke w pokoju postawic
<Dreadlish> i znam już swoje ip
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> teraz można mnie namierzać
<Dreadlish> rempoła, ip macie
<Dreadlish> w tym mieście jedne rempoły są
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: w czym masz neta? :D
<Dreadlish> neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl ...
<Dreadlish> wywnioskuj
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> do wszystkich ADSLowek wystarczy mi znac ip i dokladna godzine zalogowania
<bikstopa> i moge miec adres :D
<Dreadlish> no to godzine masz 00:42
<bikstopa> ale tak sobie mysle
<bikstopa> ze jestes facetem, wiec na chuj mi twoj adres? :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> o, do pracy sobie kupie na lato http://allegro.pl/super-gadzet-mini-lodowka-usb-czarno-srebrna-i1410868295.html :d
<Dreadlish> "działa ze wszystkimi systemami operacyjnymi"
<Dreadlish> to mnie rozwala
<ethy> pieniądze w błoto
<Dreadlish> jak to bierze tylko zasilanie z usba
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: XD
<bikstopa> ethy: abstynentow nie slucham :D
<Dreadlish> jakby to miało jakiś interfejs do sterowania - ok ( to nawet da sie zrobić :D)
<Dreadlish> ale tak to ten napis jest niekonieczny
<airborn> e
<Dreadlish> tak samo jak dzisiaj gość chciał sterowniki do przejściówki ide -> usb która działa transparentnie dla systemu
<airborn> może linux tak nie chłodzi ;)
<ruskitankista> bikstopa: no, jak zamierzasz to miec na jakies nieabstynenckie cele to sie przejedziesz [;
<ruskitankista> bo jakas niska ta puszka na zdjeciu sie wydaje.
<ethy> bikstopa: masz zamiar chlać w pracy?
<Dreadlish> to nie puszka tylko szklanka
<ruskitankista> od razu chlać
<bikstopa> ethy: jaralem juz ziolo w pracy i chlalem
<ruskitankista> człowiek nie wielbłąd <:
<bikstopa> wiec czemu mam tego znowu nie zrobic? :D
<ruskitankista> bikstopa: a co ty w tej pracy robisz oficjalnie?
<Dreadlish> poza tym masz wymiary ruskitankista
<bikstopa> ruskitankista: udaje ze rozumiem ludzi :D
<Dreadlish> 10x9xbudowlane 20
<ruskitankista> ciezka fucha
<ethy> W mojej starej pracy mieliśmy lodóweczkę, a w niej browarek, który czekał niecierpliwie na piątkowe podsumowanie tygodnia.
<Dreadlish> a ile za to dostajesz?
<bikstopa> to do mnie bylo/ :D
<bikstopa> ?;p
<Dreadlish> no a do kogo
<bikstopa> szkoda gadac :D
<Dreadlish> po polsku
<Dreadlish> robisz dużo - dostajesz mało
<bikstopa> 1300 za etat ;d
<Dreadlish> robisz gówno - dostajesz gówno
<Dreadlish> no
<bikstopa> z tym, ze
<bikstopa> hmm, prawde mowiac ja sie tam tylko opierdalam ;d
<Dreadlish> bt4 wlizł
<Dreadlish> i wszyscy dostali info
<bikstopa> dzis z bardziej kreatywnych zeczy to robilem popkorn i go wpierdalalem przez pol dnia :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> czyli masz lajt
<bt4> Dreadlish, ?
<Dreadlish> nic
<Dreadlish> ty tak włazisz wyłazisz
<Dreadlish> troche mnie to wkurza
<Dreadlish> ale jest ok
<bt4> a myślisz, że mnie nie ?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> każdego chyba
<Dreadlish> o ale fajne
<Dreadlish> leże na łóżku z lapem
<Dreadlish> a na switchu mrugają ledy jak pisze
<bt4> Dreadlish, ostatnio bylem rano tznokoło 14
<Dreadlish> fajnie sie patrzy
<Dreadlish> tak se mruga
<Dreadlish> na routerze i switchu
<bikstopa> http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/5172/16707549256370174823326.jpg gramy? :D
 * bikstopa zaczyna krecic cegla na drucie
 * bikstopa puszcza druta
 * bikstopa tradia ruskitankista w kolano - headshot w kolano. ruskitankista odpada :D
<Dreadlish> lol
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-22
<bt4> Dreadlish, ogarnąłem dziś te wifi :D
<Dreadlish> ja też
<Dreadlish> i mam brcm80211 nie crashujące sie
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: aaa, i jeszcze z ciekawszych zeczy to chodze na fajke co jakis czas w pracy i podrywam taka sliczna niewiaste <3
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@nb ~ $ dmesg | grep brcm
<Dreadlish> [    5.703071] brcm80211: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.
<Dreadlish> [    5.842296] brcm80211 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
<Dreadlish> [    5.842315] brcm80211 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
<Dreadlish> lold
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@nb ~ $
<Dreadlish> czyli dostajesz kase za to że sie opierdalasz
<Dreadlish> niezły biznes
<Dreadlish> musze zrobić sobie jakiegoś bota na irc
<Dreadlish> że jak napisze coś to mi wyłącza jedno gniazdko w pokoju
<Dreadlish> interfejs prosto zrobie
<bikstopa> oki :D
<bikstopa> i podlaczysz lampe
<bikstopa> a potem caly kanal tak
<bikstopa> bot on
<bikstopa> bot off
<bikstopa> bot on
<bikstopa> bot off
<Dreadlish> bo mi sie nie chce ruszać z miejsca
<bikstopa> i tak caly dzien :d
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: lampke mam na przycisk osobny
<bt4> Dreadlish, A Ty nie jesteś botem ?? ;)
<bikstopa> xddd
<Dreadlish> mi raczej na monitorze zależy
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: niet.
<bikstopa> bt4: to bylo dobre :D
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> tabfail
<Dreadlish> bt4: niet
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> że siedze cały dzień nie znaczy że jestem botem
<Dreadlish> trol'd
<bt4> Dreadlish, przecież się śmieję
<bt4> a tak wogóle nie siedzisz cały dzień
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> tylko jest klient włączony
 * bikstopa popija sobie kole z rumem i sie nie uczy ;'x
<Dreadlish> heh
<bt4> czasami nawet nie
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: rucole inaczej mówiąc pijesz
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: tak, jak na drinka za 1zl to jest zajebista ;d
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> aj, kola droga, to drink 2 zl XD
<Dreadlish> ale mi sie tętnice czy tam żyły w rękach ruszają
<Dreadlish> aż mi sie sama ręka rusza ;d
 * winter ogląda enter the void
<bt4> winter, było coś dzisiaj?
<bikstopa> :D
<winter> nie
<bikstopa> Everyone is waiting for what void will say!
<bikstopa> xD
 * bt4 zgłodniał...
<winter> ja się nawpierdalałem
<winter> co za powalony film
<bikstopa> jak sie nazywal plugin do podmiany css w ff?
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Mat_Matan> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/viewtopic.php?t=1888840&sid=743e39807be5b28f571bfdfdfb77ce06
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4l9yaap> (at www.elektroda.pl)
<Galahad> cze
<Galahad> slack by to ...
<tar-gz> Galahad: slacka masz?
<Galahad> http://dpaste.com/342165/ co jest nei tak ?
<Galahad> tar-gz, czesć fajne że jesteś z rana :D
<tar-gz> Galahad: czemu?
<Galahad> bo mam sie komu wyzalić :D
<tar-gz> opowiadaj ;-)
<Galahad> no nic mi nei działa ...chce otworzyc plik a tu nie da sie praw nadać > crazy
<Galahad> do tego nei moge rusyzć servera django :(
<tar-gz> w slacku?
<Galahad> w mincie
<tar-gz> nadajesz  prawa  przez sudo czy przez roota normalnie?
<Galahad> przez sudo i przez roota tosamo
<tar-gz> hmmm
<Galahad> dziwne totalnie
<tar-gz> Musiałbyś z mati75 pogadać.
<Galahad> nie jest to wazny pliczek weic go oleje troodno
<tar-gz> może źle zainstalowałeś?
<Galahad> no może ....
<Galahad> czegoś może brakuje crazy
<Galahad> albo sypie mi sie coś z prawami
<office> a pokaz sudo ls -las /home/przemek/python
<Galahad> nie wiem czy np konsola mozę być za to odpoweidzialna ?>
<Galahad> http://dpaste.com/342181/
<tar-gz> to weź alt+f1 zalofuj sie na roota i spróbuj
<Galahad> ...ok
<office> sudo chown -R przemek:przemek /home/python/q1
<office> i potem chmod
<office> tfu
<tar-gz> albo przez chroota
<office> /home/przemek/python
<office> to w ciemno tez nie nalezy do Ciebie tylko do roota
<Galahad> ok ejst postęp...
<office> pozmieniaj i python i q1
<Galahad> alt f1 wyświetla zawartośc pliku :D
<Galahad> ale prawa są na roota
<Galahad> pozytam jak dodać do grupy mozę to pomoze
<Galahad> hmm a jest jakaś bashowa formuła zeby mi wyłaczył pc po skończeniu pobierania lub w przypadku zawieszenia połaczenia ?
<Galahad> no nic sprobuje określić czasowo ....dzięki!    zawisam :D
<mati75> tar-gz: ze mną?
<Quintasan> \o/
<gtriderxc> Qt4 utility for Wine applications and prefixes management.
<gtriderxc> jak należy po polsku rozumieć PREFIXES??
<tar-gz> 2przedrostki
<gtriderxc> zarządzanie przedrostkami aplikacji Wine??
<ruskitankista> nie aplikacji
<ruskitankista> eh, sam nie do konca wiem co to robi, nie umiem wytłumaczyc [;
<gtriderxc> :)
<ruskitankista>  WINEPREFIX         If set, the content of this variable is taken as the name of the directory where wine stores its data (the default is  $HOME/.wine).   This directory is also used to identify the socket which is used to communicate with the wine‐ server.  All wine processes using the same wineserver (i.e.: same user) share certain things like registry, shared memory,  and  config file.  By setting WINEPREFIX to different values
<ruskitankista>  for different wine processes, it is possible to run a number of truly independent wine processes.
<ruskitankista> w manie masz.
<gtriderxc> THX!
<Quintasan> gtriderxc: prefiksy po prostu
<gtriderxc> Polscy użytkownicy Centrum Oprogramowania Wam tego nie zapomną;)
<Quintasan> gtriderxc: prefix w Wine to po prostu osobny katalog który może przechowywać inne ustawienia Wine
<gtriderxc> "Narzędzie Qt4 dla aplikacji Wine oraz zarządznia prefiksami"
<gtriderxc> :O a zjadłem:O
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Mat_Matan> jak sądzicie, dobra maszyna będzie? http://allegro.pl/biznesowy-asus-b53j-i5-450m-4gb-hd5470-win-7-pro-i1420986842.html może ktoś ma z was
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/62z8kvr> (at allegro.pl)
<gtriderxc> Qpiłem Della D630 o takiej samej konfiguracji za niecałe 1500
<gtriderxc> tyle że grafkika 128
<Mat_Matan> mi nie chodzi o konfigurację a o wytrzymałość, poza tym, gwarancja della śmierdzi
<gtriderxc> :)))
<gtriderxc> używanego della
<gtriderxc> za cenę Twojego asusa ja mam dwa niezniszcalne i nie robiące problemów delle
<gtriderxc> słyszałeś kiedys zeby ktos na tym forum mial problem z Dellem??
<Mat_Matan> dell i hp sux
<gtriderxc> poszukaj po forach
<Mat_Matan> hp mi w rękach wybuchały
<gtriderxc> jesli porownujesz della do hp to widzę ze masz pijecie...
<Mat_Matan> dell ma taką gwarancję że mi ją cofnęli chociaż była to wina producenta
<gtriderxc> mnie gwarancja nie interesuje po kupuje tylko uzywane
<gtriderxc> jesli potrzebujesz gwarancji i masz kasę zeby za nią zaplacic, kup asusa
<Mat_Matan> a mnie interesuje bo kupuje nowe
<gtriderxc> ok :) Twój wybór
<gtriderxc> a ja uzywane i mam 2k w kieszeni
<Mat_Matan> gtriderxc: a ja mam 4k na zbyciu
<Mat_Matan> t sobie szaleć mogę
<Mat_Matan> *to
<gtriderxc> ja bym tyle na komputer nie wydał:)
<Mat_Matan> gtriderxc: i tak to nie moja kasa więc co mi szkodzi
<gtriderxc> a no to inna rozmowa:)
<gtriderxc> generalnie jak zauważyles hp to zUo
<gtriderxc> dołącze do tego Fujitsu - nie mylic z siemensem
<Mat_Matan> gtriderxc: samsunga do tego trzeba dołączyć
<gtriderxc> sprobuj jednakze qpic nowego della i asusa i wlozyc mu instalkę XP do paszczy
<gtriderxc> dell na sacie zalozy XP
<gtriderxc> asus nie
<Mat_Matan> gtriderxc: hmmm... może poradziłbyś jakiś model, w miarę wytrzymały, dobre zawiasy żeby były, ja dość nieostrożny ze sprzętem jestem
<Mat_Matan> gtriderxc: się rozglądałem za ThinkPadami, ale trochę one kosztują i nie mają grafiki ATI[AMD]/nVidia w tańszych modelach, a z tym intelowskim  graficznym ścierwem bawić mi się znowu nie chce
<gtriderxc> ja osobiście tylko Delle, tylko z allegri i tylko uzywane i z fakturą. nigdy zadnych problemow a kupiłem juz 5 i dwa dla firmy. D630 ma metalowa obudowę. ale to juz starszy model a Ty masz >3k więc... ciężko mi powiedzieć...
<gtriderxc> prawda
<Mat_Matan> gtriderxc: ja bym coś nowego brał, i tak jakaś tam kasa dla mnie jest że połamany kaleka jestem itd, mam więc na wydanie 4k na sprzęt który będę i przez kilka lat używał a nie po 3 latach zmieniał bo się rozsypał
<tar-gz> Mat_Matan: jesteś inwalidą?
<gtriderxc> Dell C 600, którego qpiłem na allegro 3 lata temu: rok produkcji 2001 działa do dzisiaj. ok juz przestaję z tym Dellem ale ja na prawdę nic innego bym nie qpił.
<gtriderxc> a z ciekawosci co za problem był z tą gwarancja??
<gtriderxc> no i jeszcze jedna rzecz
<gtriderxc> wszystkie moje stare delle są made in Ireland
<Psotnick> delle to działają w pizdu długo
<gtriderxc> a nie Made in ŁÓDŹ
<lisu> re
<gtriderxc> z tymi kolorowymi, lakierowanymi made in udź nie mialem do czynienia
<gtriderxc> i są stodunkowo w pizdu drogie
<Mat_Matan> gtriderxc: zawiasy się rozleciały a dell mi wmawiał że to przez rzucanie nim o ściany, na chacie otwrzyłem klapę i się rozleciały zawiasy i mi cofnęli gwarancę
<gtriderxc> ja nigdy z zawiasami klopotow nie mialem. ale moje staruszki to inna szkoła jak wyzej napisałem. slyszalem tez ze z gwarancją w acerze jest nieciekawie
<Mat_Matan> gtriderxc: http://allegro.pl/lenovo-w500-t9600-4-160-ati-firegl-full-hd-bt-xpp-i1419022311.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4j8bb8j> (at allegro.pl)
<Mat_Matan> się właśnie nad Lenovo ThinkPad W500 jeszcze zastanawiam
<gtriderxc> uadny
<gtriderxc> fajny na prawdę fajny ten lenovo
<gtriderxc> a w jakim dellu sie te zwory rozleciały?? tak z ciekawosci ?? bede wiedzial czego unikac
<Mat_Matan> oj nie pamiętam
<gtriderxc> ale lenovo to powyzej fajne
<gtriderxc> ewentualnie usb 3.0 mogloby miec ale wystarczy juz ddr3
<gtriderxc> usb 3.0 to jeszcze droga rzecz
<gtriderxc> *w dobrych lapsach
<Mat_Matan> mi usb3.0 nie jest do niczego potrzebne
<gtriderxc> http://allegro.pl/dell-studio-1558-2-8ghz-i7-8gb-500hd-black-raty-i1413685046.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6k5vs4z> (at allegro.pl)
<gtriderxc> ja dalej swoje
<gtriderxc> ale 8GB pamieci
<gtriderxc> 2,8 proc
<gtriderxc> ...
<gtriderxc> parametrami lepszy
<gtriderxc> grafika 1G
<gtriderxc> i dysk 500G nie 160
<gtriderxc> hdmi...
<OkropNick> wie ktos do jakich pakietow naleza pliki /boot/initrd* ?
<gtriderxc> nie, Lenovo bym nie qpił. za drogie. za duzo sie placi za napis
<gtriderxc> dell za 3999 i lenovo za 3999 to przepaść
<gtriderxc> ok, idę sobie już:)
<gtriderxc> OkropNick: http://www.howtoforge.com/howto_linux_kernel_2.6_compile_debian
<OkropNick> gtriderxc: thx, apt-file chyba tez pomoze
<gtriderxc> ?? apt-get install kernel-package ncurses-dev fakeroot wget bzip2
<_sara_> Witam, czy jest offtopic kanał polski?
<_sara_> Muszę nauczyć się zdanie w języku polskim
<gtriderxc> ??
<gtriderxc> :)
<gtriderxc> _sara_: jakie zdanie:)
<ruskitankista> ja tylko gawari pa ruski, a gtriderxc to uzbek
<ruskitankista> >:
<gtriderxc> :)
<sosen> czesc znowu cos spieprzylem w ubuntu... ma ktos chwilke?
<ruskitankista> chcesz to sie produkuj
<bt4> sosen, dawaj
<gtriderxc> ŁADUJ!!
<bt4> celuj
<gtriderxc> a tankista da ognia!
<sosen> potrzebowalem windy do kilku programow poniewaz na virtual boxie nie dawaly rady. Wszedlem na Ubu live 10.10, wydzielilem z partycji sda1 kilka gb po czym zainstalowalem windowsa. Teraz kiedy po przywroceniu gruba odpalam komputer to nie mam ani windowsa w grubie, a na ubu chyba nie montuje partycji z /home  (komunikat, że home jest niegotowy lub nie obecny - coś w tym stylu )
<sosen> dalsza czesc komunikatu jest taka, ze mam nacisnac S aby pominąć albo M zeby zaczac naprawe reczna
<gtriderxc> wydzieliłeś kilka gd
<gtriderxc> GB i wydzieliles je ajko podstawową czy rozszerzoną> od tego zacznijmy
<sosen> jako podstawowa
<gtriderxc> zrobiłeś gurub update??
<sosen> tak, zrobilem
<gtriderxc> czasem Gedit cos roz... zniszczy:)
<gtriderxc> dlatego zawsze krzyczy o update
<gtriderxc> i moze dzisiaj wypadło na home
<gtriderxc> nie miałem tak nigdy
<gtriderxc> dziwne ze po update grub nie masz windy w grubasie
<gtriderxc> dokładnie tydzień temu robiłe tę samą operację
<gtriderxc> jak zwykle naszukałem sie metody ktora dziala
<gtriderxc> ale tym razem zapisałem ją sobie
<gtriderxc> wejdź na www.gtriderxc.tk
<gtriderxc> i w menu na samym dole jest LINUX
<gtriderxc> tam jest skuteczna metoda naprawy gruba
<gtriderxc> bo te na forach nie zawsze działają
<gtriderxc> albo niby jest napisane, ze przywraca grub 2 a operacja jest opisana dla grub 1
<sosen> zauwazylem
<sosen> dzieki bynajniej ; )
<sosen> zaraz sprobuje
<gtriderxc> ten system na mojej stronie działa bo tydzien temu go odpalałem
<sosen> powiedz mi, myslisz ze da sie cos zrobic z tym /home ?
<gtriderxc> nawet jesli gedit rozwalił home
<gtriderxc> to update grub powinien zalozyc windę
<gtriderxc> takze chyba cos nei poszło w samym updacie
<sosen> lece sprawdzic
<sosen> jesli bedzie dzialac to wroce podziekowac ; )
<sosen> niestety nic to nie dalo - windozy jak nie bylo tak nie ma a error ten sam .
<gtriderxc> bo
<gtriderxc> update grub sie pisze po odpaleniu ubuntu:/
<gtriderxc> takze najpierw trzeba odpalic ubu
<gtriderxc> ale
<gtriderxc> próbowałeś narzedzi naprawczych Gruba??
<gtriderxc> mi pomogły ostatnio
<sosen> ehhh czyli to wszystko zrobić pod ubu ? konsole mi odpali
<sosen> nie probowalem
<gtriderxc> wszystko nie
<gtriderxc> bo najpierw gruba trzeba instalnąć
<sosen> update sam tak ?
<gtriderxc> instalnąłeś
<gtriderxc> więc jest niby ok
<gtriderxc> i teraz trzeba ubu odpalic
<gtriderxc> jakoś
<gtriderxc>  i potem update
<sosen> konsole mi otwiera
<sosen> nic pozatym
<gtriderxc> w sensie przy starcie ubuntu??
<sosen> tak
<gtriderxc> czy jak włączasz te narzdzia do recovery??
<gtriderxc> ok
<gtriderxc> spróbuj naprawić ubuntu
<sosen> jak odpalam ubu, to nie wlaczy mi Desktopu poniewaz jest na /home
<gtriderxc> najprosciej i najszybciej sprobowac z gruba
<gtriderxc> a próbowałeś startx??
<gtriderxc> :/
<gtriderxc> spróbuj recovery grubasa
<gtriderxc> to chyba ostatnie co MI przychodzi do głowy
<gtriderxc> a ja specjalnie superdoświadczony nie jestem
<gtriderxc> ale parę razy juz to robiłem
<sosen> jak to się odpala? ja generalnie jestem tzw " zielony"
<gtriderxc> ostatnio zainstalowałem 32 bitowe ubu na 64 bit kompie:p
<gtriderxc> i tez sie wykrzaczyło po kilku odpaleniac
<gtriderxc> na liscie w grubie jest pozycja recovery czy cos
<gtriderxc> czekaj sekunde juz mowie tylko odpalę VM
<sosen> jest jest
<sosen> pamietam
<sosen> przy wersjach jajek jesli o to chodzi
<gtriderxc> a lipa na vm nie zobaczę bo tamnie ma gruba
<gtriderxc> no ale chyba druga czy trzecia pozycja od gory
<sosen> o ile dobrze mysle
<gtriderxc> (recovery mode)
<gtriderxc> tak to sie nazywa
<sosen> to tam jest wypisana wersja jadra i w nawiasie recovery mode czy coś w tym stylu
<gtriderxc> dokladnie
<gtriderxc> i tam jest napraw uszkodzone pakiety czy cos
<sosen> a gdzie to jest?
<gtriderxc> ponaprawiaj wszystko co sie da:)
<sosen> zresztą zaraz sprawdzę ;)
<sosen> ok  już wiem  ;)
<sosen> ok, to lece próbować
<gtriderxc> mi zawsze
<gtriderxc> pomagała instalacja pakietów
<gtriderxc> chyba uszkodzonych czy cos
<gtriderxc> ale tam chyba jest po polsku
<sosen> zobaczymy, odezwe sie jak skoncze
<gtriderxc> i duzo opcji nie ma
<gtriderxc> takze sobie poradzisz
<Dreadlish> re
<elwin013> cześć ;-)
<gtriderxc> ave
<bt4> o/ Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> elo bt4
<zemsty_czas> http://www.openstickers.com/
<Dreadlish> zemsty_czas: wtf ist that?
<Galahad> :D
<zemsty_czas> w polsce jestesmy
<zemsty_czas> huopie
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> już wiem :
<Dreadlish> d
<zemsty_czas> jak sieczujecie?
<Dreadlish> żyjemu
<zemsty_czas> a oprocz kolegi?
<zemsty_czas> bo mnie troche nos swedzi
<zemsty_czas> panie waaldku pan sie nie boi caly narod za panem stoi
<Galahad> zwoje mnie swędzom :(
<zemsty_czas> bim bom skad wiedziec wszystko komu bije dzwon
<Galahad> ups mam za słabą maszyne na virtuala
<zemsty_czas> a dlaczego pan pisze kwadracikami?
<zemsty_czas> :p
<Galahad> ja ? nie mozliwe
<zemsty_czas> :(
<zemsty_czas> chyba ze to ja tak widze....
<Galahad> sic znowu coś w obcjach pomieszalem
<zemsty_czas> bo...
<zemsty_czas> teraz... ;(
<zemsty_czas> siedze ;(
<zemsty_czas> na... ;(
<Galahad> zemsty_czas, weisz co ja sobie mysle ?
<zemsty_czas> pomidorowa bys zjadl?
<zemsty_czas> pudlo....
<zemsty_czas> grzybowa :d
<gtriderxc> jest tu jakiś cFFFańak??
<Galahad> mysle ze bydal by sie znacznik desktopowy; z dodawaniem automatycznie w ustawieniach tapety znaczka linuxowego badxjakiegos tam sobie chcesz
<Galahad> przydał *
<gtriderxc> Please insert the command used to encode the audio data.
<gtriderxc> jak to rozumieć ktoś wie??
<gtriderxc> tylko beS kalek jeuzykowyHH proszeŁ
<gtriderxc> google nie chce mi powiedziec o jaki command chodzi
<gtriderxc> wJe ktos??
<zemsty_czas> kutfa przyleze jak bede na Mincie  ok? bo chuj mnie szczela z tym windowsem
<gtriderxc> zamknij te okna bo przecionk
<zemsty_czas1> dobra jestem
<zemsty_czas1> jak się czuje,y?
<gtriderxc> zapewne wprost proporcjonalnie do zameirzeń
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> drugi book tych stickerów strona 30 ;d
<Dreadlish> bym se walnął na netbooka
<gtriderxc> :)
<zemsty_czas1> zara zobacze
<zemsty_czas1> al kolekcja  mi sie spodobała..
<zemsty_czas1> no fajniutkie
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> papier - pójde se do papierniczego
<Dreadlish> drukarki mam 3
<Dreadlish> oprócz tego, że żadna nie chce współpracować z cupsem
<zemsty_czas1> -_-
<Dreadlish> ale przebolejem
<zemsty_czas1> najlepiej by było na fotograficznym
<Dreadlish> albo xeroxa podłączym ;d
<Dreadlish> wyciąć mam gilotynę
<Dreadlish> nawet fajnie tnie
<zemsty_czas1> :D
<Dreadlish> nic tylko drukować ;d
<Galahad> testowana na zwierzetach ?
<zemsty_czas1> 2 book strona 43
<zemsty_czas1> piękne
<zemsty_czas1> no może nie piękne ale fajne
<zemsty_czas1> szkoda tylko że debianoskie
<zemsty_czas1> ubuntoskie juz nie takie fajne
<Dreadlish> no
<zemsty_czas1> takie wrednie zołte
<Galahad> eee....
<zemsty_czas1> a tak przy okazji: kojarzy ktoś człowieka: Jon Lajoie?
<Dreadlish> zemsty_czas1: no to bierzesz gimpa - robisz i jazda
<Dreadlish> ta
<zemsty_czas1> jakby sie chciało
<zemsty_czas1> ...
<zemsty_czas1> niby nie tak ciężko
<zemsty_czas1> ale... po co mi ;)
<gtriderxc> zeby pokazać qmplom na ircu:))
<zemsty_czas1> podpuszczasz...
<zemsty_czas1> ale nie zrobie
<gtriderxc> djabeó
<Dreadlish> gtriderxc: szatan jest na bimbrowni
<gtriderxc> :)
<gtriderxc> dziś sobota. szoosty dzien tygodnia. więc mozna wymawiac imię na daremnie
<zemsty_czas1> szatan tera tworzy muzykę jako Varg Vikernes w przerwach podpalając koscioły
<gtriderxc> o. dobrze wjedźeć
<Dreadlish> :D
<zemsty_czas1> ale muzyka niezła
<zemsty_czas1> dobrze że wyszedła z więzienia ;)
<zemsty_czas1> *wyszedł
<gtriderxc> www.grooveshark.com<< moje ostatnie odkrycie jesli chodzi o muzę
<gtriderxc> juz nie trzeba trzymać lewych mp3 na dysku
<gtriderxc> teraz mozna je legalnie zAploadować & słuchać online
<gtriderxc> całkiem w legalu i za free
<gtriderxc> i mJeJsce siĘ robi na dyssq
<zemsty_czas1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVACUjHn6yU i polecam każdy filmik autora
<gtriderxc> jak przerobią na dnb będzie się fajniej słuchać
<zemsty_czas1> gościu wydał 2 albumy...
<zemsty_czas1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8FwU0Xqir8
<Galahad> gtriderxc, ale co to jest ?
<gtriderxc> dnb??
<Enlik> <miodek>Przed znakiem zapytania i innymi interpunkcyjnymi „tego typu” nie stawia się spacji. Jeden znak zapytania wystarczy.</miodek>
<gtriderxc> www.dnbnoize.com
<gtriderxc> łał
<gtriderxc> i jak się będzie stawiało, to się dostaje banana??
<Enlik> Nie, będzie się uważanym za dziecko gadu-gadu. Sam zdecyduj, czy to gorsze.
<gtriderxc> ok, to mnie przekonało:)
<Enlik> :)
<Galahad> :D
<zemsty_czas1> tak jakby "dziecko słoneczka"...
<Galahad> hmm,  Komunikatory rzadza sie swoimi prawami po co stosować tego typu zasady? Moim zdaniem powinny one dotyczyć książek czy temu podobnych publuikacji,(gazety,pisma,blogi,fora) gdzie słowo pisane powinno mieć ogolne zasady przez wzgląd na wygode i standardy co do rozumienia treści. Tymczasem jak sadzę forma pisana w komunikatorach jest czymś co nazwał bym pismem potocznym, forma komunikacji swobodnej hmmm
<zemsty_czas1> hmmm
<Enlik> No to jak piszesz z kimś i on wyraża zgodę nawet nA cOOoś TaakakIEgooOo, to piszcie, ale kurde na forach i IRC-u... wiecid
<Enlik> *wiecie
<zemsty_czas1> kawał dobrego referatu
<Galahad> coś co nawet mickeiwicz popelniał w brudnopisach ^^
<zemsty_czas1> cOOoś TaakakIEgooOo to juz choroba
<shpaq> Galahad: tak, ale tylko jeśli *wszystkie* zainteresowane strony się na to zgadzają
<Galahad> to nowa forma komunikacji ...które nie ma wcześneijszego odpoweidnika ...to tak jakby w karczmie wszyscy milczeli i przekazywali sobie myśłi na piśmie :D
<Enlik> Której wczesnym przejawem jest „??”
<shpaq> które tutaj się niestety nie kręci
<shpaq> ;/
<Enlik> :(
<Galahad> Mikołaj Rej tylko takie coś podobnego robił ...podczas imprez pisał Fraszki :D
<gtriderxc> a nie wazniejsze jest przypadkiem co się piszę a nie w jaki sposób
<gtriderxc> dopoki faktycznie nie zaCzYnA byc To DrAzniące << bo mnie takie cos wqrza
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<zemsty_czas1> http://gadzetomania.pl/2011/01/21/apple-nie-da-ci-otworzyc-iphonea huehue i znowu współczuję "ajfonowcom"
<Dreadlish> Nerihsa: zrobiłem to ok 00:02
<Galahad> hehehhe
<Dreadlish> apple sux czasem
<Dreadlish> ale osattnio nic nowego nie może wymyślić
<Galahad> rej jest wypas...i pomyślec że tyle lat i nic sie w RP nei zmeiniło :D
<Galahad> http://staropolska.pl/renesans/mikolaj_rej/Figliki.html
<zemsty_czas> nowa wersja ubuntu, i kwiecień wydaje sie być tak daleko, nie uważacie?
<Dreadlish> mi "dobroć kompa do gier" określa gta iv :D jak odpala na full detalach = dobry, nie = skala 1/10
<Dreadlish> powermac za 15k dostał -1
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> nie powermac tylko mac pro
<PushUpek> Dreadlish: gta 4 jest nudne jak flaki z olejem
<Dreadlish> PushUpek: ale można zobaczyć jak bardzo komp sobie radzi
<PushUpek> eee tam, najgorszy engin jaki może być chyba w gta4 jest ;)
<zemsty_czas> engin od sapera
<zemsty_czas> http://img474.imageshack.us/img474/1825/windows98od1.jpg llubi cie to :p
<PushUpek> hm?:>
<Galahad> hehehe
<zemsty_czas> dobra żart
<zemsty_czas> nie miałem co robić
<zemsty_czas> *mam
<Enlik> http://mine.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/sryibrokegr128399667150187182.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2wddho> (at mine.icanhascheezburger.com)
<PushUpek> chyba nie załapałem ;]
<Galahad> Dzisiaj zmienią śrubki w twoim ajfonie, jutro usuną ci zdalnie tapety na których jakiś algorytm wykryje damskie sutki…:D
<zemsty_czas> :D
<Galahad> czester zapamietaj :D
<PushUpek> A to nie przypadkiego google coś androidowcom usuwało zdalnie?:P
<Normal_Guy> PushUpek: RIM w BlackBerry ponoć chce zdalnie porno z telefonów usuwać i blokować takie też porno strony
<zemsty_czas> :| koledzy by sie oburzyli
<zemsty_czas> :D]
<PushUpek> ;]
<Normal_Guy> tak BTW, ktoś może wie jakie distro poleci na 300mhz 64mb ram
<PushUpek> freebsd ;]
<Normal_Guy> PushUpek: nie będzie mi pasował
<zemsty_czas> damn smalll :0
<PushUpek> no to wykreśl wszystkie z kde, gnome ;)
<Normal_Guy> ciekawe czy XBMC by poszło
<PushUpek> no chyba, że wystarczy ci konsola + lynx + mc ;D
<gtriderxc> Linux PL będzie działać
<gtriderxc> http://cdlinux.pl/
<Dreadlish> lfs
<gtriderxc> fajnie szybko chodzi
<Dreadlish> LFS!
<Dreadlish> albo debian robiony z chroota
<zemsty_czas> a kto ma takiego mocnego kalkulatora?
<Dreadlish> ja
<zemsty_czas> aha...
<Caemyr> no no
<Caemyr> coz za nowosc
<Caemyr> kolejne polskie distro
<gtriderxc> ale w ram mozesz zianwestowac
<gtriderxc> 128 kosztuje 5zł
<zemsty_czas> :o
<Dreadlish> chyba ddrów :D
<zemsty_czas> a 512 50 zł
<office> pod smietnik to 300mhz wynies
<office> a nie sadomaso uprawiasz ;p
<gtriderxc> wynies pod mój i powiedz keidy:)
<office> przyjdz pod moj
<Dreadlish> przyjdz pod moj
<office> mam do wyniesienia jakies 800
<office> 1,2
<gtriderxc> ja takie kompy umiem za 50-80zł sprzedawac:)
<Dreadlish> lold
<zemsty_czas> lepiej gdybys za tyle kupował
<Dreadlish> ja ostatnio p3 z jednym kanałem ide zrąbanym za 250 upchnąłem jako "szybki router"
<zemsty_czas> lol tysiąc
<Dreadlish> wystarczyło znaleść odpowiednio małą obudowę
<Dreadlish> i ładnie jakoś opakować
<Dreadlish> i wyciszyć
<Dreadlish> ej choćmy zróbmy distro na sidzie, wsadźmy nowe paczki i nazwijmy "nowa polska dystrybucja"
<Caemyr> :P
<tar-gz> Pokrak się bawił nowym distro.
<Dreadlish> pokrak sie bawił swoim distro :D
<tar-gz> swoim nowym distro*
<Dreadlish> ide po jabko
<PushUpek> i tu jest problem, jakby tak wszyscy nie robili swojego distro, tylko skupili się na 2-3 max, to może coś z tego by było :P
<Dreadlish> jablko*
<Caemyr> PushUpek: idealista
<tar-gz> PushUpek: każdy szuka czegoś innego.
<PushUpek> ale co innego można znaleźć?:>
<tar-gz> KAżde distro jest inne
<PushUpek> jakoś tego nie zauważyłem
<PushUpek> różni się trochę tylko plikami konfiguracyjnymi, nic poza tym
<office> dobrze gadasz
<tar-gz> PushUpek: np. Przy instalacji gentoo czy czegoś trudniejszego zapraszasz znajomego kolege, które te distro instalował bądź je zna. Otwieracie flaszke potem następną.
<tar-gz> póki wszystko sie nie skompiluje.
<PushUpek> a potem się budzisz z freebsd nie pamiętając hasła do roota ;) przerabiałem to :D
<tar-gz> ;-D
<Dreadlish> :d
<NightWish`> dobry ;)
<tar-gz> bobry
<tar-gz> chrobry
<PushUpek> zły ;]
<Dreadlish> elo NightWish`
<tar-gz> ciulaty
<NightWish`> Dreadlish: ;)))
<NightWish`> PushUpek: jaki zły
<NightWish`> sobota jest!
<PushUpek> zła to sobota
<tar-gz> zła sobota bo w monopolowym jest inwentaryzacja
 * tar-gz zastanawia się nad herbatką z rumem.
 * PushUpek walczy z konfiguracją lighttpd
<tar-gz> Ktoś tam miał już te xfce 4.8 ?
<Normal_Guy> /me napiłby się ale nie ma kasy
 * PushUpek po czw studenckim odechciało mu się pić -250zł
<Dreadlish> lighttpd jest dobre
<Dreadlish> wg mnie
<PushUpek> Dreadlish: wiem
<PushUpek> ale próbuję na jednym hoście skonfigurować kilka projektów django ;D
<PushUpek> i coś mi nie idzie
 * zemsty_czas zastanawia się: kde czy gnome?
<Dreadlish> openbox.
<zemsty_czas> :D
<zemsty_czas> i zapewne sam używasz
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> mam kde 3.5
<Normal_Guy> zemsty_czas: gnome
<Normal_Guy> teraz KDE to cukier aż na wymioty ierze i nie tylko usera ale i komputer który więcej męczy się nad utrzymaniem środowiska niż aplikacji
<Normal_Guy> *bierze
<zemsty_czas> z kde można robic cuda, ale wydaje mi się, że jest taki.... nieuporządkowany, taki inny :p
<zemsty_czas> i nie wiem
<Dreadlish> ja mam 3.5 i nie zupdatuje :D
<zemsty_czas> 3.5 jest w debianie lennym?
<Dreadlish> nie
<zemsty_czas> bo miałem z nim troszeczkę do czynienia...
<BlessJah> zemsty_czas: ja uzywam openboksa
<zemsty_czas> i poleczas?
<BlessJah> zemsty_czas: wczesniej jwm, mialem przez chwile fluxboksa ale to nie to
<BlessJah> polecam
<zemsty_czas> na ubuntu?
<office> lxde
<BlessJah> nie na ubuntu
<BlessJah> na ubuntu polecic moge tylko to co masz zainstalowane od pozcatku
<BlessJah> proba zmiany bedzie bolala
<zemsty_czas> czyli albo ubuntu /kubuntu/ lubuntu /xubuntu
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> archlinux
<BlessJah> i składasz to co ci leży
<zemsty_czas> :)
<zemsty_czas> troche roboty
<BlessJah> tylko konfiguracja
<zemsty_czas> może od razu nowe distro?
<BlessJah> archlinux to jest distro
<zemsty_czas> wiemm
<Dreadlish> chyba raczej z nowymi paczkami ;d
<BlessJah> w takim razie nie rozumiem co chcesz powiedziec przez "może od razu nowe distro?"
<zemsty_czas> "i składasz to co ci leży" idąc po tej myśli możnaby zrobić nowe distro, które idealnie pasowałoby do upodobań
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> ale to by bylo duzo czasu
<BlessJah> a dopasowanie archa pod siebie to tylko kwestia konfiguracji
<Dreadlish> Szatan: nie wiem czy ten przelew weźmie bez danych, ale ostatnio wzieło
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Szatan> Dreadlish: no wiem ;d
<Szatan> tar-gz porządany człowieczek jest
<Szatan> tar-gz: pingg
<Mat_Matan> ludziska, openboxowcy, Q2 jak uruchomić sesję z OB na ubu :D
<Dreadlish> openbox --replace ...
<BlessJah> Mat_Matan: na ubuntu? da się?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: bylo nie mowic
<Dreadlish> albo zmienić sesje w gdmie
<Dreadlish> sorry - nie lubie owijania w bawełne
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: google powinno w pierwszych trzech linkach podac
<Mat_Matan> BlessJah: BezzJaj
<Dreadlish> wole być oryginalny i nie odsyłać wszystkich do googla z byle peirdołą nawet jak nie potrafią go obsługiwać
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: dobrze
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: to zacznij mi tlumaczyc jak zainstalowac kadu na ubuntu
<Dreadlish> apt-get install kadu gtfo
<Mat_Matan> hmm... dalej gnome...
<BlessJah> nah nie chce mi sie ciagnac
<Enlik> openbox{-,_}session nawet
<Enlik> W każdym razie łod czego jest menadżer logowania?
<Dreadlish> openbox-session jest
<Dreadlish> to odpali autostart.sh
<Mat_Matan> no i jest git
<Galahad> re :)
<tar-gz> Rumburak
<Mat_Matan> jakiego dock lub bar polecacie dla OB
<tar-gz> tint2
<Dreadlish> yup
<Dreadlish> albo brak
<tar-gz> tint2 jest fajny
<Mat_Matan> nom
<Mat_Matan> już mi się podoba :P
<tar-gz> http://workshop.ghost1227.com/category/obdesktops/
<tar-gz> obczaj sobie to
<tar-gz> tam masz gotowe konfiguracje dla OB
<tar-gz> razem z konfiguracja tint2 i conkym
<Mat_Matan> hmmm jak dać żeby bar się auto odpalał
<tar-gz> w autostart.sh
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: a on gdzie siedzi?
<tar-gz> -> .config
<tar-gz> Mat_Matan: obczaj tego linka
<Dreadlish> .config/openbox/autostart.sh
<Szatan> tar-gz: http://crunchbanglinux.org/ to masz aktualnie?
<tar-gz> Szatan: niet
<tar-gz> a co chcesz od niego?
<Enlik> O, jakiego ladnego segfaulta vbox zaliczyl
<Dreadlish> Szatan: ten twój vps chodzi jakby nigdy nie chodził
<Dreadlish> Enlik: z jakiej okazji
<Dreadlish> Szatan: tzn. ten openvz ma dziwny routing
<Enlik> Dreadlish: przerosło go uruchamianie wirtualnego systemu
<Dreadlish> uuu :<
<Dreadlish> ja miałem guru meditation przy usb
<Szatan> Dreadlish: no coz wymagac za 1$
<Dreadlish> 256mb ramu 8x xeon 2,8ghz, 30gb hdd
<Dreadlish> łącze nie wiem jakie
<Dreadlish> lokalizacja - daleko
<Dreadlish> pewnie 512 burstable
<Dreadlish> łącze jakieś pewnie 10mbit z ogarniczeniem albo 4mbit bez limitu
<Szatan> Dreadlish: ee? chakujesz mnie?
<Dreadlish> nie
<tar-gz> hakujesz*
<Dreadlish> tylko tyle moge wywnioskować po free -m; cat /proc/cpuinfo; df -h
<Galahad> http://nowrunning.com/content/uploads/2009/chak_de_6212009120924pm.jpg
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> masz 200gb miesięcznego :D
<Dreadlish> ping -> revdns -> i wiesz co kto ma :D
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: a w .config/openbox/ nie ma autostart.sh?
<Mat_Matan> *a jak
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: to zrobić wieśku
<Dreadlish> to jest normalny skrypt bashowy
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: eeeeeeeeee to chyba że
 * Mat_Matan is afk, haxuje
<tar-gz> w /usr/share/openbox jest
<tar-gz> to se go przenieś
<Enlik> ziew
<Dreadlish> po co przenosić?
<Dreadlish> zrobić sobie samemu
<Dreadlish> #!/bin/bash
<Dreadlish> i chmod +
<Dreadlish> x
<Enlik> By mieć domyslne bajery, ktore być może tam są
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: weź zapodaj jesio raz tego linka, bo mi nie zapisało rozmów na sesji OB
<tar-gz> http://workshop.ghost1227.com/category/obdesktops/
<Dreadlish> ja nie lubie zbytnio "picować" pulpitu
<Dreadlish> to ma być funkcjonalne
<Dreadlish> wygląd na drugim miejscu
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: właśnie chcę sobie zrobić funkcjonalnie
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> http://workshop.ghost1227.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/MorningDew.png - lubie minimalizm
<Galahad> openboxowcy mają fajne tapety :D
<PushUpek> najlepszym minimalizmem jest konsola z framebufferem :P
<tar-gz> www.tar-gz.jogger.pl
<Galahad> hmm
 * zemsty_czas1 myśli
<Galahad> jakiejś fajnej wyszukiwarki plików potrzebuje
<tar-gz> jakich plików?
<Galahad> noo wszystkich
<zemsty_czas1> jakiej wyszukiwarki?
<Galahad> wskazanych
<zemsty_czas1> na dysku?
<Galahad> program wyszukujacy pliki coś jak catfish
<tar-gz> Hmmm
<tar-gz> catfish?
<Galahad> :D
<Dreadlish> jak coś z kotami to do nerihsy
<tar-gz> catnerish ?
<Galahad> powinien być zakaz nazywania programu inaczej niż sie wywołuje w konsoli !
<zemsty_czas1> popieram
<Dreadlish> Galahad: do kogo to było skierowane?
<zemsty_czas1> do ogółu zapewne
<Galahad> może Linux przejzy nasze logi
<Galahad> Linus*
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> Szatan: trzeba było kupić coś w ojropie
<Dreadlish> Szatan: ale vps za 5zł to niezła bania :D
<Szatan> Dreadlish: nom :D była promocja świąteczna więc pomyślałem czemu nie
<Dreadlish> ;p
<Psotnick> kliknąłem ;D
<Dreadlish> ja nie klikam
<Dreadlish> kupuje chleb sąsiadce, która sama wychowuje 3 dzieci
<Pabl0Escobar> Dreadlish: nie kliknąłeś to ban ;)
<Szatan> Pabl0Escobar: to tylko @ do kozaczenia?
<Pabl0Escobar> Szatan: yes sir :)
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> wiesz no pan
<Dreadlish> ja lubie robić coś co widać
<Dreadlish> a nie nawet nie wiesz czy to działa
<Dreadlish> a tak to od razu widzisz czy sie ucieszy z chliba
<Galahad> gtriderxc, podał mi strone http://listen.grooveshark.com/ i słucham sobie muzyki ale nie widze pliku w tmp ?
<gtriderxc> a jak sie ogląda YouTuba to wskakuje plik do tmp??
<Dreadlish> Galahad: flash?
<gtriderxc> chya nie
<gtriderxc> a fakt
<gtriderxc> YT jest we flashu
<Galahad> gtriderxc, tak daje je tam
<Szatan> gtriderxc: YT jest też w html5
<Dreadlish> Szatan: ale chodzi o sam odtwarzacz
<gtriderxc> no ciekawy jest jesli faktycznie nie ma tmp
<Dreadlish> ma
<gtriderxc> ale on jest legalny i rpowadzony przez EMG
<Dreadlish> ~/.adobe itd.
<Dreadlish> tam ma swojego "tempa"
<gtriderxc> takze sie dziady pewnie odpowiednio zabezpieczyly
<Galahad> nie no normalnie z you tuba to sobei zachowuje z tmp wszytko ale nei lubie jak mi sie coś ściaga na maszyne i znika
<gtriderxc> swoją drogą ciekawie zrobione, ze legalnie mozez zrobic upload nielegalnego pliku i go słuchac:)
<jacekowski> nie mozesz
<jacekowski> to jest dalej nielegalne
<Szatan> jacekowski: a grooveshark?
<jacekowski> to jest radio
<jacekowski> wiec jest legalne
<jacekowski> jak oni maja licencje na taka dzialalnosc
<zemsty_czas1> hyhy a ja znam człowieka, króry nigdy nie "zgrał" żanej gry, programu, muzyki, filmu ani nie uzywał nielegalnie ^^
<zemsty_czas1> moja babcia...
<gtriderxc> no nie wiem
<gtriderxc> mogła to robić nieświadomie
<gtriderxc> takie dziisja czasy ze nikt niczego pewnien byc ni emoze
<gtriderxc> a na grooveshark mozna legalnie zuploadowac nielegalny plik
<gtriderxc> i go sluchac
<gtriderxc> nikt nie sprawdza skąd go wziąłeś
<Galahad> to smutne i fajne zarazem :D
<qermit> do czasu
<jacekowski> Galahad: ale to nie powoduje ze jest to legalne
<jacekowski> gtriderxc: to nie powoduje ze to jest legalne
<gtriderxc> no nie mów, ze za dwa lata ktos do mnie przyjdzi i kaze pokazac rachunek za płytę
<jacekowski> to tak jak z rapidshare
<jacekowski> mozesz zauploadowac co chcesz
<Galahad> teoretycznei gdyby ustawić opcje nigdy nei czyść tmp to możesz mieć tam co cchesz legalnie :F
<gtriderxc> wlasnie nie do konca
<gtriderxc> bo ten serwis udostępnia some EMG
<gtriderxc> *samo
<jacekowski> i co z tego?
<jacekowski> oni nie maja prawa do kazdego kawalka muzyki
<jacekowski> tylko jakiejs tam czesci
<Galahad> jacekowski, to było by legalne czy nie ?>
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> o ile nie zaplaciles/dostales w jakis inny legalny sposob to jest to nielegalne
<jacekowski> tzn. uploadowanie tego
<Galahad> dalczego ? mam pliki w tmp zciagniete z you tube
<jacekowski> bo sluchanie tego co ktos inny zauploadowal jest juz szare
<Galahad> legalne czy nei ?
<gtriderxc> przeczytajcie regulamin:)
<jacekowski> zalezy skad
<gtriderxc> ja to dzisiaj zrobiłem z ciekawosci
<jacekowski> Galahad: to tak jak, zlodziej komus cos ukradl, i dal tobie
<jacekowski> Galahad: ty to masz legalnie czy nie?
<gtriderxc> tak
<jacekowski> nie
<gtriderxc> masz prawo cos od kogos kupic
<Galahad> nei da sei ukraśc manufaktury
<jacekowski> poczytaj na temat paserstwa
<jacekowski> Galahad: w polskim prawie jest to traktowane tak samo
<gtriderxc> paserstwo jest wtedy gdy swiadomie kupujesz kradzioną rzecz
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> nie w polskim prawie
<Galahad> ok ok ale mam plik w tmp bo przegladarka tam go umieszcza to ejst to legalne czy nie ?
<jacekowski> jest zawsze jesli kupujesz/dostajesz kradziona rzecz
<jacekowski> Galahad: nie
<gtriderxc> ?? czyli jak kupie della C 600 na allegro to ktos mnie upupi bo sprzedawca nier mial paragonu??
<Galahad> ale przegladarka tam umieszcza a nie ja :D
<gtriderxc> nie przeglądarka a pakiety TCP/IP:)
<jacekowski> gtriderxc: nie jesli to nie bylo kradzione
<gtriderxc> należące do Ciebie:)
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> http://pl.shvoong.com/law-and-politics/law/1723599-paserstwo-umy%C5%9Blne-nieumy%C5%9Blne/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6xmgdrs> (at pl.shvoong.com)
<gtriderxc> czyli przed kazda transakcją musze sie pytac czy przedmiot nie est kradziony??
<jacekowski> Paser nieumyślny podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. Jeśli rzecz bedąca przedmiotem paserstwa nieumyślnego ma znaczną wartośc, wóczas kara może byc bardziej surowa, bo kodeks przewiduje w tym przypadku karę pozbawienia wolności od 3 miesięcy do 5 lat.
<jacekowski> Więcej o: Paserstwo umyślne i nieumyślne
<Galahad> a jak zaszyfruje dane w tym pliki mp3 to ejst to legalne zynie ? :D
<jacekowski> gtriderxc: nie musisz
<jacekowski> gtriderxc: to nie ma znaczenia
<Galahad> zaszyfrowany kod zmienia postać nie jkest już oryginalny :>
<gtriderxc> teraz widzę ze faktycznien nie ma:/
<jacekowski> jesli przedmiot byl kradziony to idziesz do pierdla
<gtriderxc> elegancja:)
<jacekowski> a jesli na dodatek wiedziales o tym ze byl kradziony to masz dodatkowe kilka latek
<zemsty_czas1> stajesz sięposiadaczem nieświadomie, więc chyba legalne
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> zemsty_czas1: czytaj KK
<Galahad> takei prawo
<zemsty_czas1> ffu nie przewinąłem
<Galahad> jedyna szansa to zabaezpieczać się szyfrować dyski nie scaigac p2p
<Galahad> itd :D
<Galahad> i mało ściagac
<zemsty_czas1> Open Source!
<Galahad> nagrywać z satelity nei z netu
<Galahad> :D
<gtriderxc> nagrywac mozesz z groveshark
<Galahad> free source raczej
<gtriderxc> tzn mozesz ale Ci nie volno:)
<zemsty_czas1> nie wolno tyklo szybko
<Galahad> a ciekawe jak jest ze strumieniami czy jak słucham sobie strumeni radiowych to musze pąłcic abonamet radiowo tel :D
<jacekowski> gtriderxc: jesli na groveshark plik jest nielegalnie to jest to paserstwo nieumyslne w najlepszym razie
<jacekowski> Galahad: w UK jest prawo w tej kwesti bardzo proste
<Galahad> bo ostatnio wpadłem an pomysł że lepiej mieć strumeinei niż radio eterowe w samochodzie
<jacekowski> Galahad: tzn. strumieni
<gtriderxc> abonament rtv nie jest za słuchanie tylko za posiadanie odbiornika
<gtriderxc> mozesz miec zepsuty tv lub radiow domu i musisz palcic abonament
<Galahad> radiowo televizyjnego a nie odbiornika strumieni danych :D
<jacekowski> i trzeba placic tv license tylko jesli ogladasz strumienie na zywo
<jacekowski> z publicznej tv
<zemsty_czas1> a jakbyy mieć nieświadomie radio i tv? :d
<Galahad> ciekawe jak we francji jest :D
<jacekowski> ale w UK to warto placic
<jacekowski> bo BBC na prawde duzo roznych ladnych programow robi
<Galahad> zemsty_czas1, odbierać po włożeniu do nosa palca jak w m pythonie :D
<Galahad> ja tylko sie zastanaiwiam jakei były by super nagrody jakb wszyscy płacili
<Galahad> pewnie maybachy
<Galahad> a nei głupie merce jak teraz :D
<Galahad> tak serio to moim zdanei mtvn jest kiepski :D
<jacekowski> polska telewizja to ogolnie zal
<zemsty_czas1> a jakby wymyślić cos co się nie nazywa odbiornikiem, a działało podobnie jak odbornik radiowo tv i uzywac za darmo...
<jacekowski> ile teraz abonament rtv kosztuje
<zemsty_czas1> takk
<Galahad> nie no ostatnio nawet ok poprawiła się
<Galahad> przynajmniej serwisy informacyjne
<zemsty_czas1> ja nie wiem...
<zemsty_czas1> nie płace
<zemsty_czas1> :D
<Galahad> ja tez nei amm odbiorników
<Galahad> nie mam*
<zemsty_czas1> ja mam
<jacekowski> w UK 150/rok
<zemsty_czas1> ale jestem njepeunoletni :d
<jacekowski> niecale
<jacekowski> 50/rok za czarnobialy telewizor
<Galahad> :D
<Galahad> muszą być cyrki jak to z brawem w brytanii :D
<Galahad> prawem*
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ale jak juz mowilem
<jacekowski> tutaj to warto placic
<jacekowski> jak popatrzysz co bbc robi
<Galahad> taak heh
<jacekowski> ladne programy
<jacekowski> iplayer
<jacekowski> wiec mozna za darmo ogladac w internecie wszystko
<Galahad> gorzej jak ktoś nie lubi bbc
<jacekowski> i programy znacznie lepsze niz gwiazdy tancza na lodzie
<jacekowski> to sa alternatywy
<zemsty_czas1> iu to jest "państwowwe"
<jacekowski> 4
<jacekowski> itv
<jacekowski> ktore tez troche dostaja
<jacekowski> ale bbc akurat ciezko nie lubiec
<Galahad> tak sami nei wiedza w sumie jak wyciagać kase od ludzi
<Galahad> ja nei lubie bo maja brzydkie prezenterki
<Galahad> :D
<jacekowski> ale doctora who maja
<jacekowski> i karen gillian
<Galahad> o to jest czaad
<jacekowski> i torchwood
<Galahad> bbc ++ za doktora :D
<jacekowski> i kupe ladnego scifi
<Galahad> tochwoo d kicha o gejach
<jacekowski> on nie jest pedalem
<Galahad> :D
<jacekowski> tylko omniseksualny
<Galahad> nie wie mjeden tylk oodcinek widziałem jakeiś zaloty facetów
<Galahad> dla mnie pass
<jacekowski> torchwood sie w ogole z doctor who miesza czasem
<Galahad> ael who jest wypas bardzo fajni kosmici
<Galahad> lae coś za coś ...jak ogladasz to tak jak filmy o marines USa :D
<Galahad> brytania w centrum wszechświata
<Galahad> :D
<Galahad> a londom w centrum wszelkich galaktyk :D
<jacekowski> a co se beda zalowac?
<jacekowski> akurat londyn kazdy wie gdzie jest
<jacekowski> a warszawa, no coz, nie kazdy
<Galahad> w europie :D
<Galahad> tak to wiedza wszyscy
<jacekowski> london, paryz, tokio, nowy jork
<jacekowski> rzym
<jacekowski> to sa miasta ktore kazdy wie gdzie sa
<Galahad> ale zdecydowana wiekszość planety to rasa żółta ...no nie iwem czy oni chcą wiedzeć gdzie ejst londyn :F
<jacekowski> musze sie do chin kiedys wybrac
<jacekowski> ale to daleko
<zemsty_czas1> i im powiedzieć gdzie jest warszawa
<jacekowski> a nie chce mi sie tych 10h w samolocie
<Galahad> e tam Polacy wybioerają nową zelandie ostatnio
<zemsty_czas1> lepiej na piechote
<jacekowski> postanowienie mam na ten rok
<gtriderxc> tak??
<gtriderxc> wszyscy??
<jacekowski> ze sobie licencje pilota zrobie
<jacekowski> bo jak to liczylem
<Galahad> http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/images/blbushforgetaboutit.htm :D
<gtriderxc> to zapytajcie kogos w USA na ulicy gdzie są Włochy!
<jacekowski> to taniej niz samochod
<zemsty_czas1> na ten rok?!
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> bo to nie tak latwo
<jacekowski> i nie az takie tanie
<Galahad> http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/images/blbushpolandnotforgotten.htm :D
<gtriderxc> ja z ciekawosci musze qpic sobie jakis plik mp3 na tym ubuntiwym sklepie
<gtriderxc> jestem ciekawy jak to jest kupic piosenkę za 99c
<gtriderxc> czy dostane na nią paragon
<gtriderxc> bo jesli nie
<jacekowski> dostaniesz
<jacekowski> w e-mailu
<gtriderxc> moge powiedziec ze kupilem wszystkie piosenki w domu
<zemsty_czas1> bo jedna?
<jacekowski> niestety nie ma tak latwo
<winter> re
<zemsty_czas1> ale chińsko tak kupowac piosenki pojedynczo...
<zemsty_czas1> juz lepiej albumami albo składankami
<gtriderxc> ja nie mam co kupować. dnb w necie jest za darmo
<zemsty_czas1> kup se lody
<zemsty_czas1> śmietankowe
<zemsty_czas1> klasyka
<zemsty_czas1> polecam
<gtriderxc> eee:/ winter jest
<zemsty_czas1> to go wyproś
<gtriderxc> całkiem już zamarzne:
<zemsty_czas1> jak sie przy nim wstydzisz
<gtriderxc> a czy winter 21 marca zamienia sie w wJosnę??
<gtriderxc> qrde ... ja na prawde jestem dzieckiem sloneczka:/
<zemsty_czas1> tak
<gtriderxc> musze isc na kurację
<winter> "to go wyproś" :-D
<zemsty_czas1> hyhy kibel
<zemsty_czas1> ;)
<gtriderxc> ;(
<winter> gtriderxc: nie, nie zmieniam nicka na wiosnę
<Galahad> http://n3crok.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/world-according-to-america.png :D
<jacekowski> maturatobzdura.tv
<jacekowski> sobie obejrzyjcie
<Psotnick> obejrzałem
<Psotnick> :D
<Psotnick> wszystkie odcinki
<zemsty_czas1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6MySAxSufY
<zemsty_czas1> hepi bersdej
<Galahad> :D
<zemsty_czas1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0Gs4xGw1Eg
<zemsty_czas1> sory że was tak gościem zasypuje, ale jest dobry... :d
<Psotnick> jesteś kumplem Mat_Matan'a
<zemsty_czas1> jak lody smietankowe
<Psotnick> ?
<zemsty_czas1> niet
<zemsty_czas1> nie znam człowieka
<zemsty_czas1> a co powiedział że chce mnie zbić?
<tar-gz> ić stond trollu
<zemsty_czas1> czy nie lubi lodów?
<Psotnick> zemsty_czas1: a'propos trolli #trollownia
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: tak
<Mat_Matan> dawaj go t
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: jak tam gientek?
<Mat_Matan> *tu
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: x'y śmigaja.
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: no i majonez - nie taki dziad straszny jak go odpalają? :D
<tar-gz> yep ;-)
<tar-gz> ale sam nie dałbym rady.
<bt4> Dreadlish, cześć, co dzisiaj nocka przed kompem ?
<Dreadlish> bt4: jak zawsze
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: Ty ... ale ja te x'y dopiero instaluje :p
 * Mat_Matan restartuje się na OB
<Galahad> młahahaha http://www.tinyurl.pl/?GPH2vbJ3
<Psotnick> sie nie ciesz bo nie działa młaahahahahhahahahahahahaahah
<Nerihsa> suchar
<Nerihsa> ale w sumie szarza na czolg
<Nerihsa> czy za tym nie szedl pilsudski?
<Nerihsa> w sumie jego mankament ze byl zbyt niechetny na nowe technologie wojskowe
<Galahad> nie to taki mit :F
<Galahad> z tymi człogami
<Galahad> bo okazuje sie że RP miała najnowoczśneijsze czołgi i duża armie
<Nerihsa> afair on wolal dalej bawic sie w kawalerie konna kiedy inni inwestowali w lekkie i ciezkie pancerne pojazdy
<Galahad> gdyby takie był to proste to czemu rzesza sama nie zaatakowała ? :>
<Nerihsa> bo ja wiem
<Galahad> w polskiej armi służyły najnowocześneijsze w europie czołgi 7tp z peryskopem i silnikiem na rope
<Nerihsa> hum
<Galahad> rozprawiały sie z kazdym niemieckim i ruskim czołgiem
<Galahad> oczywiście to pocztek wojny dopiero potem pojawiły się super technologie rzeszy
<Galahad> a rzesza też miała mnustwo jazdy konnej :D
 * Mat_Matan stawia FluxBox'a
<Galahad> hmm mit zapewne pojawił się w zwiazku z działaniami hubalczyków i mitem lisowsczyków wśród germanów :>
<Mat_Matan> Galahad: idź lepiej na #trollownia jak chcesz spamić nie na temat :P
<Nerihsa> Mat_Matan: a czy jest tu cos na temat anyway?
<Dreadlish> mamie tłumaczyłem dlaczego kalendarz linuksowy się skończy w 2038 roku :D
<Galahad> hehehhe
<Galahad> Dreadlish, to ma coś wspólnego z kalendarzem majów ?
<Psotnick> broń Boże
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> tylko z  końcem long longa
<Dreadlish> i 1.1.1980 0:0:0
<Nerihsa> liczy sie od 1970?
<Nerihsa> ahh
<Pabl0Escobar> "mnustwo" OMFG
<Szatan> Dreadlish: chyba czas unixa
<Dreadlish> Szatan: ale ona nie wie co to unix
<Dreadlish> a co to linux ta
<Psotnick> jakie polecacie docki AWN/Cairo dock czy coś innego
<Psotnick> ?
<Enlik> Żadne
<pawelpc> witam
<pawelpc> jest może jakaś opcja aby uprościć blendera do czegoś podobnego jak google sketchup?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> nazywa sie google sketchup
<Enlik> Makes sense.
<Galahad> komórki dodają dane o położeniu robionego zdjecia ?
<Nerihsa> zalezy jaka
<bialy663> niektóre tak
<bialy663> androidy przy włączonej funkcji dodają
<czesmir> a jabsa?
<Mat_Matan> symbiany też jak się ma gps,a w telefonie
<Galahad> czytam fajny artykuł i jestem w szoku
<Galahad> http://technowinki.onet.pl/artykuly/namierzeni,2,4117575,artykul.html
<Galahad> przedsmak rozszerzenia przez państwo swej kontroli.
<Galahad> wychodzi na to że będa coraz łatwiej sie nami bawić
<Galahad> wyłapią namierza ludzi co  mają duży wpływ informacyjny i będą ich wykorzystywać do lansowania czegoś bez ich wiedzy :D czaad
<Galahad> będą weidzieć jak grupa społezna i jaki typ psychologiczny do czego jest zdolny ...jakie są potrzeby społeczne materialne etc i co w konsekwencji mówić i ogłaszać w mediach a nawet co "rzucać" na dany rynek aby uzyskac oczekiwane rezultaty doh
<Galahad> niewygodni zaczna znikać :F
<czesmir> Galahad: pierwszy ty znikniesz tak sadze ;)
 * Mat_Matan znika
<Galahad> wspomnijcie mnie czasem bracia
<Galahad> :(
<bikstopa> jest tu ktos kto dobrze stoi z js?;p
<Pokrak> Jelo
<Nerihsa> :O
<Mussious> Utf-8?
<Pokrak> Nie mam zielonego pojecia z komorki lece
<Mussious> krzaczki przychodzą
<Mussious> tj. w pierwszej wiadomości
<Pokrak> Niby utf8 jest
<bialy663> no są krzaki
<Pokrak> Ok czyli olac polskie znaki
<Pokrak> :)
<bialy663> mirggi chyba nie ma encodowania w utf8
<Pokrak> Wlasnie niby ma jest auto utf8 i utf8
<bialy663> a nie
<bialy663> ma utf-8 encode
<Pokrak> I mialem na auto
<bialy663> wrzuc normalne utf-8
<bialy663> moze po restarcie klienta zrozumie
<Pokrak> Ąęłńóśź
<bialy663> teraz ok
<Pokrak> Ok
<Mussious> Pokrak: z jakiego klienta korzystasz na komórce?
<Pokrak> Mirgi
<Pokrak> Nie chce mi się kompa włączać
<adasiek_abix> hejka wszystkim, czy jest tu ktoś, kto bawił się korespondencją seryjną w OO ? i zechciałbby dopomóc ?
<Dreadlish> może mi dadzą ściągnąć kilka rzeczy z filesłonika :D
<Dreadlish> 1st
<elwin013> 2nd i dobranoc :P
<Dreadlish> ;d
 * PushUpek ziewa
<bikstopa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Sister_(brothel)
 * bikstopa jedzie do czech :D
<Mate_> Witam
<Mate_> Po update jadra sterowniki mi sie zepsuly, nie wykrywa ich i jak wylacze xy zeby nowee zainstalowac to nic nie widac w sensie jakies artefakty litery to kolorowe znaczki
<Dreadlish> Mate_: jaka karta, jakie jądro, wersja xorga, wersja driverów
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: kupuje epada w pszyszlym miechu
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: wymyslilem sobie ze wgram na niego debiana bo on jest portowany na ARM :D
<Mate_> gf 7300gt, 2.6.32-27-generic,  stery: x86_64-260.19.29 ( a teraz odrazu update bede robic do nowszych 260.19.36 )
<Mate_> jak wersje xorga sprawdzic?
<Mate_> glxinfo takie cos zwraca
<Mate_> glxinfo
<Mate_> name of display: :0.0
<bikstopa> Mate_: sudo rm -fr /
<Mate_>   Current serial number in output stream:  30
<PushUpek> bikstopa: nie podpuszczaj go :D
<Mate_> wą
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: lold
<Dreadlish> nie napisze ci tak jak koledze dzisiaj ładnie :D
<Dreadlish> niezły ten mój netbook
<Dreadlish> 11h uptimu z czego 5h na akumulatorze
<PushUpek> bikstopa: sudo chmod -R 000 /
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze połowa jest
<bikstopa> PushUpek: kiedys odkrylem, ze chmod -R 777 / tez pi****i caly system ;)
<Dreadlish> :D
<PushUpek> ponoć 000 bardziej skuteczne ;D
<bikstopa> nie
<bikstopa> po 777 / tez nie wstaje
<Dreadlish> nie :<
<Mate_> Dreadlish, w panelu pokazuje mi server version number 11, server vender version 1.7.6
<Dreadlish> vendor*
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: szatańskie 667 i też nie wstanie
<winter> Mate_: Xorg -version
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> a przypadkiem szatanskie nie jest 666? :D
<Mate_> X.Org X Server 1.7.6
<Dreadlish> 666 to jest szatan a 667 szatan doskonały :D
<Dreadlish> tak sie zastanawiam
<Dreadlish> czy ja jestem ciota ruska?
<winter> z całą pewnością
<Mate_> Dreadlish, mozesz cos zaradzic? moze nie zauwazyles ale podalem to o co prosiles
<bikstopa> ku**a c hyba sie starzeje
<PushUpek> Dreadlish: bezapelacyjnie
<bikstopa> cycki w American Beauty juz nie sa tak fajne jak kiedys
<PushUpek> bikstopa: hehe
<Dreadlish> Mate_: wywal karte - bedzie od razu działać, a tak na prawde to stery zaktualizuj
<PushUpek> ja dzisiaj Piranha oglądałem.... ależ bieda, gdyby nie te cycki
<Mate_> -_-
<Mate_> chce wlasnie
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-23
<Mate_> musze xy wylaczyc
<Mate_> i wtedy tam nic nie widac
<Mate_> bo kolorowe znaki mam zamiast liter
<Dreadlish> ctrl+alt+f1
<Dreadlish> i wszystko widzisz
<Mate_> dobra zobaczymy
<PushUpek> tak sobie myśle, czy aby przypadkiem xorg 1.7.6 nie jest trochę stary?:>
<Dreadlish> wg szatana/torrentowa/zlego_biologa/czolgisty wlasnie jest 00:00
<Dreadlish> X.Org X Server 1.9.3.901 (1.9.4 RC 1)
<Dreadlish> maybe
<Dreadlish> ja taki ino mam
<PushUpek> ja podobny ;)
<Dreadlish> to se może by system najpierw zupgracił
<Mate_> ja mam 10.04, wy zapewne 10.10
<PushUpek> w 10.04 taki stary xorg? huh
<Mate_> boje sie ze jak zrobie upgrade do 10.10 to mi system zamuli ;x
<Dreadlish> zesra sie
<Dreadlish> nie zamuli
<Dreadlish> to już jest muł
<Dreadlish> dobra ide spaś
<Dreadlish> narazioł
<Mate_> moze bedzie szybciej chodzic grafika ;x i normalnie w cs 1.6 pogram
<xfermi> Siemka wszystkim
<xfermi> pytanko a raczej prosba
<xfermi> działa Wam gnome-look.org lub inna strona z tego dziela?
<winter> nie, padło
<xfermi> tak myslalem ale pewny nie bylem
<xfermi> dzieki wielkie
<xfermi> ;*
<winter> 5,40
<xfermi> przyjmujesz przelewy?
<xfermi> lub czeki?
<winter> eh
<Mate_> tylko zlote zeby
<bialy663> używane?
<winter> miau
<czesmir> kici kici
<dj_oko_> uuuk uuuk
<winter> :->
<tar-gz> Che
<winter> bry
<tar-gz> Wszyscy kaca mają?
 * mati75 nie
<tar-gz> Wrrr.
<tar-gz> Tylko w debianie jest update-grub?
<crusty> kurwa, kota wywalam na dwor, bo za glosno chodzi
<crusty> :/
<fi9o> W niektorych distros nie wiem czy we wszystkich jest grub-update
<tar-gz> fi9o: w fdorze nie ma nic
<Szatan> cześć szkodnik__
<fi9o> Bo to nie grub2 a grub
<Szatan> o kurde jaki spam dostałem
<qermit> Szatan: powiększ jądra?
<qermit> enlarge your kernels?
<Szatan> qermit: nie, Smoleńsk w Ang
<Szatan> http://www.nopaste.pl/xok
<Galahad> :D
<tar-gz> http://nnk.art.pl/au666/black.jpg
<Dreadlish> re
<Galahad> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIVMQgoTiGc :D
<Galahad> madonno czarna madonno :D
<ntat> Kto używa Opery?
<Dreadlish> ja
<Galahad> ja mam problem bo nei moge sobie dobrać przegladarki do porzeb :F
<Galahad> potrzeb*
<ntat> Dreadlish, można w Operze wyłączyć zapamiętywanie pobieranych plików?
<ntat> Bo muszę zawsze ręcznie je usuwać
<Dreadlish> u mnie samo wywala
<Galahad> opera wydaje mi sie za cieżka tak jak firefox epiphany wyłacza mi się niespodziewanie a midori oparta o ten sam silnik nei wyłacza się ale zamula na niektorych stronach :F
<ntat> Dreadlish, no jak to?
<ntat> U mnie nie
<ntat> i nie ma nigdzie takiej opcji
<zemsty_czas1> opera do pobierania troche niewygodna
<zemsty_czas1> ale og·ólnie jet ok
<ntat> Znalazłem ostatnio fajny program do tworzenia zdjęć panoramicznych z serii zwykłych zdjęć. Nazywa się Hugin
<ntat> :]
<ntat> Jak by to kogoś interesowało
<ntat> :)
<zemsty_czas1> na linuxa czywiście?
<ntat> oczywiście!
<ntat> :)
<zemsty_czas1> :)
<Galahad> : .
<ntat> Tak na szybko zrobiłem: http://img375.imageshack.us/i/panoramam.jpg/
<ntat> Zdjęcia robione z ręki, także dokładność można jeszcze poprawić, ale i tak super
<ntat> z 7 zdjęć ta panorama powstała
<zemsty_czas1> :o
<ntat> I więcej (częściej robione) zdjęć tym lepszy efekt można uzyskać
<ntat> *Im
<Mat_Matan> znacie jakiś dobry theme dla fluxa?
<ntat> Mat_Matan, widzę właśnie, że we FLuxboxie takie dziwne te tematy są - chyba o 50 lat bez zmian;)
<Mat_Matan> ntat: to się nazywa "piękno w prostocie"
<Mat_Matan> poza tym, ja lubię retro
<ntat> E tam, w większości brzydkie jak noc
<ntat> nie mówię o jakichś nowoczesnych, tylko żeby prznajmniej oczu nie drażniły
<ntat> Ostatnio sam szukałem jakieś zwykłego tematu
<ntat> bo zainstalowałem Fluxboxa na starym kompie
<Mat_Matan> RESET
<Ajters> Czesc
<matte> hej
<matte> wie ktos jakie polecenie wydac zeby nadac prawa uruchamiania plikowi na plycie ?
<matte> samo chmod +x nie przejdzie bo nie moze nadpisac pliku
<bialy663> matte: problem z odpaleniem czegoś pod wine?
<matte> nie
<matte> znaczy kiedys dzialalo
<bialy663> nie mozesz skopiowac?
<matte> wlasnie tak zrobilem
<matte> i dziala ;]
<matte> stara gra jak swiat
<matte> nie dziala heh
<matte> heh ona chyba potrzebuje lepszych sterownikow
<matte> moge sie tylko pocieszyc ze na xp bez odpowiednich zabiegow tez nie dalo sie grac
<tar-gz> co to za gra?
<matte> dark omen
<bialy663> :O
<bialy663> touchpad mi przestał działać
<bialy663> sam z siebie
<matte> mi jedyne co sie psulo zawsze to sterowniki do grafiki
<matte> dlugo biednego gf2 uzywalem
<matte> teraz mam jeszcze lepiej chrome 9hc
<matte> tu to nawet compiz nie dziala
<Psotnick> compiz to działa nawet na GMA950
<matte> ja nie mam wsparcia 3d ze sterownikow
<Psotnick> ja nie miałem sterowników ;)
<matte> sa zaimplementowane i to calkiem dobre :P
<tar-gz> Wrrr nie ma Pokraka.
<tar-gz> Nazwe mu wymysliłem tego jego distro
<Psotnick> jaką
<Psotnick> ?
<Psotnick> raket fjuel ;)?
<Szatan> tar-gz: mocny full?
<Dreadlish> raket fjuel :>
<Dreadlish> nie ma lipy !
<zemsty_czas1> z nazwa windows 9 miałby branie :>
<bialy663> weird po zalogowaniu przestaje dzialac touchpad
<Galahad> lubelski full http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xbfFAYTN-g
<Szycha> distro o nazwie: Hardkorowy Koksu.
<Hubert_> cze
<Kasztan85> witam
<Kasztan85> potrzebuje pomocy
<Kasztan85> wczoraj zaktualizowal mi sie Wine
<Kasztan85> przez menedzera aktualizacji
<Kasztan85> i pojawily sie problemy w grach
<Kasztan85> mianowicie
<Kasztan85> po kliku minutach grania
<Kasztan85> wylacza sie zupelnie dzwiek
<Kasztan85> podpowie ktos jak to naprawic albo cofnac aktualizacje? ;>
<Kasztan85> ?
<Kasztan85> czy da sie cofnac ostatnia aktualizacje? ;>
<Enlik> Wine skąd brane?
<Kasztan85> yyy
<Kasztan85> zaraz skopiuje
<Enlik> Tzn jakież repozytorum, oficjalne czy z kosmosu
<Mat_Matan> Kasztan85: po primo, pisz ściślej, ten "?" mogłeś sobie darować w nowej linii, po secundo, mam to samo ale jakoś mi to nie przeszkadza, przy wyłączonym pidginie dźwięk mam znowu
<Enlik> O, czyli coś z PulseAudioTele zapewne
<Kasztan85> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu
<Enlik> (tzn. nie mowie, ze ono musi byc winne akurat)
<Enlik> Aha, czyli PPA. No to możesz na przykład odinstalować Wine, usunąć ten wpis, a potem zainstalować wersję z „oficjalnego” repozytorium
<Enlik> Może też z kolejną aktualizacją się to naprawi, nie wiadomo
<Kasztan85> a jakie jest to oficjalne?
<Enlik> Acz jeśli pytasz o cofnięcie wersji, to tak jak napisałem
<Enlik> No w repozytorium Unverse albo Multiverse zapewne... czyli takim, najprościej, innym niż np. takie PPA (bo PPA to zewnętrzne, ktore sobie jakiś człowieczek lub grupka robi)
<Kasztan85> aha
<Kasztan85> tak zrobie
<Enlik> Albo wyłącz programy używające dźwięku ;>
<Enlik> Może to pomoże, wg tgo co pisał Mat_Matan
<Enlik> Wpsiz też „winecfg” i popatrz w ustawienia jeśli chcesz zamiast tego
 * Enlik dawno nie używał wina
<Kasztan85> nie uzywam pidgina
<Enlik> GG przez Wine? hehe.
<Kasztan85> nie
<Kasztan85> kadu
<Kasztan85> wine uzywam tylko do gier
<Enlik> Nie no,żartowałem sobie
<Kasztan85> zly jestem na to
<Kasztan85> bo wszystko bylo wporzo
<Kasztan85> zrobila sie jakas durna aktualizacja
<Kasztan85> i jest wszystko zle
<Enlik> Niestety
<Kasztan85> a jaki sterownik mam mieć zaznaczony w winecfg?
<Kasztan85> tylko alsa nie?
<Enlik> Pokombinuj
<Kasztan85> eh
<Galahad> Kura
<gjm> re
<Szatan> jajko
<Kasztan85> jaka jest najnowsza stabilna wersja wine?
<Kasztan85> cofnalem wersje do 1.2 i dalej to samo
<firemark> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<firemark> :)
<gjm> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_5W706Aa9r3M/TNZ4hmsZQXI/AAAAAAAACio/1Kujvtco2ls/s1600/zrzut_ekranu-7.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/68qjyqq> (at 3.bp.blogspot.com)
<zemsty_czas1>                         :D
<zemsty_czas1> i skąd sie biorą te sugestie?
<Mat_Matan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=666VXWPS08k
<x3nU> czesc podludzie :)
<Szatan> hai x3nU
<x3nU> ooo Szatan
<x3nU> znowu sie spotykamy
<x3nU> czy to przypadek?
<Szatan> ^^
<x3nU> mysle, ze przeznaczenie
<gjm> macie ten bug z modules.dep? że 'no such file...'? zrobiłem tak jak tu i lipa: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?p=786278
<x3nU> gjm: musisz zainstalowac lilo
<gjm> a to niby czemu?
<x3nU> moj wujek informatyk
<x3nU> kamil scheicht tak mowi
<x3nU> wlasnie do niego zadzwonilem
<gjm> x3nU: weź się ogarnij.
<gjm> taka jest moja dobra rada
<x3nU> nie wiem o czym mowisz
<brt> Witam
<brt> wie ktoś jak zrobić zrzut ekranu rozwijanej liście ?
<gtriderxc> jak bardzo rozwijanej??
<x3nU> do pewnego stopnia
<gtriderxc> i w jakim systemie
<zemsty_czas1> ubu zapewne
<x3nU> dobra
<x3nU> chujowi jestescie
<x3nU> nie mam na was czasu
<gtriderxc> w sensie czy miesci sie na ekranie??
<zemsty_czas1> chyba wiem
<gtriderxc> x3nU do pewnego momentu to nawet byłeś zabawny
<zemsty_czas1> ustawiasz żeby zrobiło za kilka sekund
<zemsty_czas1> rozwijasz
<zemsty_czas1> i git
<gtriderxc> tylko z tym czasem jest jedna lipa
<gtriderxc> zrzuca całe okno
<gtriderxc> albo cały ekran
<brt> ubuntu
<brt> mieści sie na ekranie
<gtriderxc> nie zaznaczenie:/
<gtriderxc> ale potem gimp i wycina się
<brt> ale jak kliknę prawym przyciskiem to wtedy prtsc nie działa ;]
<zemsty_czas1> jak jest do zrobienia jeden zrzut to nie problem można wyciąć z całego ekranu
<gtriderxc> to ustaw czasowe na okno
<gtriderxc> albo cały ekran
<brt> hmmm
<brt> moment
<gtriderxc> i print scrn mozesz osikaĆ
<zemsty_czas1> i powiedz czy działa ;)
<gtriderxc> a mi działa print screen jak rozwinę listę
<gtriderxc> w php
<gtriderxc> zalezy jaką listę jeszcze
<zemsty_czas1> windowsowską :o
<brt> a jak zrobić to opóźnienie ?
<gtriderxc> Programy>>akcesoria
<gtriderxc> >>pobranie zrzutu ekranu
<gtriderxc> i dalej sobie poradzisz
<gjm> gnome-screenshot --interactive
<Nerihsa> scrot
<gjm> a. już masz
<brt> super
<brt> dzięki ! :D
<gjm> nmzc
<gtriderxc> 6,66
<gtriderxc> przelewem dożylnym
<brt> hehe
<brt> cześć
<brt> mam jeszcze jedno pytanie
<brt> napisałem program i chciałbym go wrzucić na jakąś stronkę do ściągania
<brt> co polecacie ?
<swistak35> brt: kod źródłowy na github.com
<Nerihsa> binarke czy kod zrodlowy?
<swistak35> Jest tu jakiś pythonowiec? Muszę coś w tym napisać, a mam maleńkie zapytanie
<Nerihsa> to zrob to zapytanie
<brt> w zasadzie zrobiłem paczkę deb ;)
<swistak35> jak skontruować pętlę for dla i, i od 1 do 8
<swistak35> brt: najlepiej by było wrzucić kod źródłowy na githuba, github oferuje też do każdego projektu możliwość zrobienia strony projektu, tam możesz deba umieścić
<Nerihsa> for i in range(1,9):
<swistak35> Nerihsa: podziękował
<brt> ok zaraz zobaczę :)
<swistak35> ciekaw jestem, kto wymyślił w django, że nie można używać metod w templatkach ; f
<Caldemeyn> Mógłby mi ktoś podpowiedzieć jak zwiększyć wydajność ubuntu?
<Szatan> Caldemeyn: skompilować krenel pod włąsne potrzeby
<Szatan> *własne
<Nerihsa> rm ubuntu
<Caldemeyn> Nerihsa nie na taką podpowiedź liczyłem.
<PushUpek> a co masz niewydajnego w ubuntu?
<gtriderxc> komputer:)
<gtriderxc> albo KDE zainstalowane pod GNOME
<Caldemeyn> nic z tych rzeczy :) coś mi się zawieszają aplikację czasami
<zemsty_czas1> UIJUOOOO;IO
<zemsty_czas1> SORY TO BRAT... :9
<swistak35> zemsty_czas1: zjedz go
<zemsty_czas1> ale on mówi "włanczaj gre bo ci skasuje"...
<zemsty_czas1> ;(
<gtriderxc> Qrde
<gtriderxc> jak przetłumaczyć Launcher??
<gtriderxc> skrót to  ostateczność
<Nerihsa> obiader :O
<Caemyr> wyrzutnia:P
<Mussious> spytaj może grzywacza na #wesnoth-pl on jest tłumaczem
<_dead_> witam
<tar-gz> _dead_: Che
<BlessJah> wie ktos jak zmusic OO.org do automatycznego tworzenia indeksow gornych i dolnych z _ i ^?
<BlessJah> moze byc SEO ktory podpowie mi co wpisac zeby sie dowiedziec
<jacekowski> oo ssie
<jacekowski> uzyj normalnego worda
<BlessJah> nie mam nic innego pod reka
<jacekowski> sciagnij
<BlessJah> calca
<jacekowski> to uzyj normalnego calca
<BlessJah> spiracic
<BlessJah> uzywam normalnego
<tar-gz> ja zawszek orzstam z OO
<Dudi> Witam mam mały problem z ubuntu 10.10 wczoraj zainstalowałem lecz po restarcie pokazuje się jedynie konsola
<tar-gz> xorg Ci sie wysypał
<tar-gz> mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup
<BlessJah> tar-gz: to moze byc gdm sherlocku
<tar-gz> Wątpie.
<tar-gz> Jak masz gnome wpisz gnome-session
<Dudi> kurcze często dzieja sie takie sytacje?
<BlessJah> Dudi: jestes pierwszy dzisiaj
<Dudi> dzisiaj... rozumiem
<tar-gz> Dudi: to zależy.
<tar-gz> Jak jakaś paczka wyjdzie to czasami Ci namiesza.
<shpaq> kurde, już nie pamiętam kiedy ostatnio miałem problemy z xorgiem
<Dudi> dobra idę spróbować
<Dudi> tar-gz, rozumiem że wpusanie  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup wystarczy?
<tar-gz> Dudi: nie wiem. Zalezy od tego co ci popsuło.
<tar-gz> Najcześciej pomaga
<Dudi> rozumiem
<Dudi> czyli polecenie i restart?
<BlessJah> z sudo i restartem, xorg powinien wstac bez xorg.conf, poza tym ludzie dziela sie na tych co rabia backupy i na tych co nie robia
<BlessJah> config moze byc dobry
<tar-gz> BlessJah: ale nie musi ;-)
<Dudi> BlessJah, bez jej ten ubuntu ma zaledwie pare godzin i już się wysypał
 * tar-gz zastanawia się ile będzie mu się kompilował genkernel
<BlessJah> Dudi: to znaczy ze jestes zdolny, ja nad debianem pare tygodni siedzialem
<root___> witam
<root___> quit
<tar-gz> xD
<zemsty_czas> -,-
<tar-gz> O nie znowu ten troll ...
<Dudi> Witam znowu
<Dudi> z tego co twierdzi ubuntu nie ma takiego pliku jak /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Dudi> tak teraz sie zastanawiam czy x11 i X11 robi różnicę?
<Nerihsa> tak
<Nerihsa> nazwy plikow sa case sensitive
<Dudi> szlag
<Dudi> no to zaraz wracam
<Nerihsa> :o
<Patricia1990> Witam mam problem z kamerką internetową o której nic na internecie nie pisze na temat ubuntu. 10.04 moja kamerka to A4tech 336mb ktoś mi pomoże skonfigurować ?
<Nerihsa> na usb?
<Patricia1990> kiedy w terminalu wpisuje cheese widze obraz z kamerki
<Patricia1990> tak
<tar-gz> Patricia1990: Nie ściemniaj i tak wiemy, że jesteś facetem
<Nerihsa> :O
<Nerihsa> daj na wklej.org wynik lsusb
<tar-gz> Nerisha też jest facetem
<Nerihsa> i mow dalej co z tym serem
<Patricia1990> tar po 1 rozmawiam na inny temat. a po 2 nigdy nie wiesz kto siedzi przy komputerze.
<shpaq> Patricia1990: czy ja wiem czy nigdy
<shpaq> 17:56:16            *  | Patricia1990 [~maciej@71-pus-3.acn.waw.pl] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<shpaq> aster, warszawa
<tar-gz> Patricia1990: jak wpiszesz tar i naciśniesz [TAB] to Ci automagicznie dopisze reszte mojego nicku.
<Nerihsa> meh
<shpaq> maciej jako login w systemie
<shpaq> sporo już ;)
<Dreadlish> re
<tar-gz> shpaq: y robiłeś jakiś motyw do irssi?
<shpaq> tar-gz: ?
<Patricia1990> komputer slozbowy czy mozecie odpowiadac na moje pytanei i na zadne inne ? nie przyszlam bawic sie w inspector GadGet
<BlessJah> tar-gz: jak wpiszesz Ner i wcisniesz tab to nick Nerihsy tez ci dopełni
<tar-gz> Insperkto AptGet jak już
<tar-gz> Inspektor*
<shpaq> tar-gz: kumpel kiedyś robił albo gdzieś znalazł
<tar-gz> BlessJah: ;D
<shpaq> a ja sobie dopasowałem to co dostałem
<tar-gz> shpaq: ktos mi kiedys podawał linka z tojego serwera chyba
<shpaq> może
<shpaq> mnie nie pytaj, dawno nikomu tego nie wystawiałem
<Patricia1990> nerihsa http://wklej.org/id/462812/
<Nerihsa> mhm
<Nerihsa> zapewne Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0ac8:305b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0305 Webcam to kamera
<tar-gz> Patricia1990: na Co Ci kamera w służbowym laptopie?
<Nerihsa> ubuntu zc0305 w google i jedziemy
<Nerihsa> no ale skoro cheese widzi obraz kamerki to chyba dziala?
<shpaq> Patricia1990: tej, a umiesz używać google?
<Patricia1990> tar-gz to juz tylko moja inwidualna sprawa.
<shpaq> z tego co widzę to jest od pytki poradników jak toto skonfigurować
<dudi> witam znowu:)
<Nerihsa> ohai
<dudi> tar-gz, dzięki zadziałało:)
<Patricia1990> shapaq wiec znajdz chociaz 1, bo do modelu A4tech - pk336mb na linuxa nie widze ani 1.
<tar-gz> ;-D
<dudi> dobrze że winda jest na drugiej partycji
<tar-gz> masz stery z nvidii?
<dudi> tak
<dudi> a właśnie przpomniałem sobie że je aktywowałem
<Nerihsa> Patricia1990: podalem ze zc0305, bo tak widzi ja w linuxie
<dudi> tar-gz, to istotne?
<tar-gz> to wpisz teraz nvidia-xconfig i zrestartuj x'y jak ci dalej bedzie mrygać czarny ekran to znowu te komende wpisz mv /etc/X11 ... etc.
<shpaq> Patricia1990: bo źle szukasz ;)
<shpaq> being lame is not a crime
<dudi> tar-gz, jeśli chodziło by w konsoli od tak wpisać nvidia-xconfig
<dudi> to wyskakuje że nie może  znaleźć/otworzyć X pliku konfiguracji
<dudi> ale z sudo już coś zadziałało
<dudi> jak się resetuje x'y?
<dudi> tar-gz, jak się resetuje x'y?
<Patricia1990> dudi google nie umiesz szukać ? =)
<Nerihsa> wyloguj i zaloguj
<Nerihsa> ew. ctrl+alt+backspace jesli dziala jeszcze
<office> od 9.04 juz chyba nie trybi
<dudi> Patricia1990, a po co jest ten chat?
<office> trza do xorg.conf dopisac
<Patricia1990> no wlasnie sie zastanawiam bo mnie odsylasz do google a sam sie plujesz.
<tar-gz> Patricia1990: co shpaq się pluł nie dudi
<tar-gz> to*
<dudi> Patricia1990, kiedy do google cię odesłałem?
<Patricia1990> milego wieczoru . zycze.
<dudi> wzajemnie
<Patricia1990> dudi pomylilem osoby przyjemnej niedzieli.
<tar-gz> dudi: i co działa ci?
<dudi> tar-gz, no właśnie nie
<dudi> bo jak zrobiłem konfigurację pod nvidię zrestartowałem lapka i chciałem ponownie się zalogować to znowu bez x'ów
<dudi> musiałęm mv /etc/X11...
<tar-gz> to ja nie wiem.
<tar-gz>  ja ubuntu nie mam.
<dudi> ehhh no to chyba kończę przygodę z linuxem dobrze że zostawiłem windę na partycji
<dudi> żeby system nie działał po 24 godzinach użytkowania
<tar-gz> a ty w ogóle zainstalowałeś sterowniki z nvidii?
<dudi> no instalowały się ze wszystkim
<dudi> po namyśle to chyba sterowniki
<dudi> ale nie wiem czemu
<tar-gz> to napewno sterowniki.
<dudi> bo efekty pulpitu się wyłączyły, a gdy chciałem włączyć to nie mógł znaleźć sterowników
<dudi> i nasuwa się pytanie "jak owe sprowadzić na moją maszynę?"
<tar-gz> w [SYSTEM] Masz zakąłdke Sterowniki
<dudi> chodzi Ci o Centrum oprogramowania Ubuntu?
<tar-gz> Nie wiem
<tar-gz> Poszukaj to sie da wyklikać.
<dudi> jak wchodzę w System>administracja to jest tam Nvidia X serwer
<dudi> więc stery chyba
<dudi> są
<tar-gz> Nie że są tylko, masz zainstalowane nvidi xsettings
<tar-gz> łoż ciul
<arch> witam.
<arch> mam pewien problem z ubuntu.
<tar-gz> arch: jaki
<Pabl0Escobar> no to się dowiedzieliśmy :)
<clarnist> witam
<clarnist> mam takie pytanie
<bt4> witam
<clarnist> jutro mam zaliczenie z komend w unixie i nurtuje mnie jedna sprawa
<clarnist> przy użyciu ls -l cyfra zaraz po prawach oznacza liczbę folderów czy ogólnie plików zawartych w danym katalogu
<bikstopa> jak brac monitor
<bikstopa> to lcd czy led?
<bikstopa> bo widze ze ceny podobne ;d
<Caldemeyn> lcd
<bikstopa> why?
<clarnist> pomoże mi ktoś
<bikstopa> Caldemeyn: tzn, nie chodzi o ledowe wyswietlacze, tylko te co maja matryce ledami podswietlane ;d
<Caldemeyn> bikstopa: http://www.pcworld.pl/pojedynek/193.html
<Caldemeyn> taki pojedynek mały :D
<Caldemeyn> w innym arcie chwali lcd led > lcd, więc weź to pod uwagę
<Caldemeyn> clarnist: to nie jest ilość plików w folderach
<bikstopa> Caldemeyn: z tego co zrozumialem to polecaja led
<Caldemeyn> clarnist: W następnej kolumnie możemy znaleźć ilość dowiązań do poszczególnych plików.
<Caldemeyn> najlepiej idź do sklepu i zobacz jak to wygląda i oceń :)
<bikstopa> nie chce mi sie :D
<Caldemeyn> tak daleko masz?
<bikstopa> tak
<bikstopa> ;p
<grzebciak> dobry wieczór
<grzebciak> mam ubuntu 10.04 i dzieje mi się dziwna rzecz
<grzebciak> podczas logowania się na gnome wyświela mi się komunikat "ICE Eauthornikty couldn't update" i siciężka do tego pliku
<grzebciak> o co chodzi
<grzebciak> i czy to groźne dla systemu
<jacekowski> moze wybuchna
<jacekowski> c
<Caldemeyn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206985
<Galahad> ice taakk jest zabawa
<Galahad> :D "boot has failed,sleeping forever."
<dKc> witam, do czego są pliki /etc/rc0.d /etc/rc1.d?
<dKc> co te numery znacza?
<kklimonda> dKc: runlevele
<Galahad> to nie sa czasem pliki aputomatycznego urucahmiania ?
<univac> jakie czerstwe to unity
<univac> czas wrocic do fvwm
<kklimonda> Galahad: mniej więcej
<Galahad> kiedyś coś w nich zepsulem :F
<dKc> czyli to co po kolei sie uruchamia w ubuncie?
<Galahad> coś tam w można dopisać i niby sie ma uruchomić o ile pamiętam
<kklimonda> to pozostałość sysvinit, czyli poprzedniego systemu uruchamiania usług. To, co tam dodasz odpalać się będzie po kolei ale większość skryptów przepisano na upstarta, i one odpalają się w "losowej" kolejności
<dKc> a czy dpkg -r firefox usunie mi calego firefoxa i zostawi konfiguracje? bo sie troche boje :)
<ari-tczew> dKc: czemu nie apt-get?
<dKc> to to samo?
<ari-tczew> dKc: raczej nie, ale apt-get jest bardziej odpowiednie do instalacji i usuwania paczek ;p
<dKc> wlasnie chcialbym sie dowiedziec co konkretnei robi dpkg :)
<grzebciak> jak skonfigurować skróty klawiszowe w lxde
<ari-tczew> dKc: man dpkg
<bialy663> Remove an installed package. -r or --remove remove everything except configuration files. This may avoid having to reconfigure the package if it is reinstalled later. (Configuration files are the files listed in the debian/conffiles control file). -P or --purge removes everything, including configuration files. If -a or --pending is given instead of a package name, then all packages unpacked, but marked to be removed or purged in file /var/lib/dpkg/status
<bialy663> pewnie gdzies ucielo
<Pabl0Escobar> bialy663: wklej.org albo kolejny raz będzie kop
<bialy663> sry
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> wyczaiłem jak można znaleść pidy nieswoich procesów o danej nazwie
<bikstopa> gz
<bikstopa> a ja mam 3 monitory do wyboru ;p
<bt4> Dreadlish, o/
<Dreadlish> elo bt4 :D
<bikstopa> http://allegro.pl/monitor-benq-24-fullhd-g2420hdbl-led-5mln-1-krakow-i1419687878.html http://allegro.pl/acer-24-p244w-fhd-gw-36m-cy-basmar-i1408209446.html http://allegro.pl/dell-e248wfp-czarny-przyjazny-do-cad-f-vat-i1427416760.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4lmzdw2> (at allegro.pl)
<bikstopa> ktory byscie polecilo?;p wg was xd
<Dreadlish> beniek albo dell
<Dreadlish> moim zdaniem dell :D
<poczatkujacy_use> sprawdz co ma dluzej gwarancje
<poczatkujacy_use> :)
<poczatkujacy_use> przy luci bezolowiowym przy mocnym grzaniu laptopy nawet 2 lat n zyja
<poczatkujacy_use> *nie
<Dreadlish> benek ma 3 latka
<Dreadlish> gwarancji
<Dreadlish> a dell używka
<poczatkujacy_use> uzywki nie bierz
<Dreadlish> więc benek
<Dreadlish> mi by sie taki dziad na biurko pewnie nie zmieścił
<Dreadlish> obok niego też :D
<poczatkujacy_use> ja tam kupuje zawsze gorsze laptopy
<poczatkujacy_use> i zmieniam co 2 lata
<Psotnick> a co tak z tymi laptopami wyjechałeś?
<Dreadlish> ja tam kupuje acera i działa 3-4 lata bez serwisu własnego ;p
<poczatkujacy_use> ja tam zawsze gorszy sprzet i zmieniam czesciej
<poczatkujacy_use> ;p
<poczatkujacy_use> juz 4 lapka przerabiam
<poczatkujacy_use> i tylko 1 umarl
<Galahad> 700 zł za drogo
<poczatkujacy_use> a reszta zapasowki w domu
<_ali> Witam, który plik odpowiada za ustawienia klawiatury? bo mam krzaki zamaist polskich znakow
<_ali> ?
<Dreadlish> /etc/conf.d/consolefont
<Dreadlish> ups sorry - to nie ta dystrybucja
<Szatan> Dreadlish: gen2?
<Dreadlish> Szatan: yup
<Quintasan> \o/
<Dreadlish> co Quintasan
<Dreadlish> ?
<Quintasan> kklimonda: no i developer wita :P
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś jakieś 30m przewodu bylejakiegobyle2żyłowego?
<Quintasan> budowanie w tmpfs == fak ye
<Dreadlish> yup
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> przez was se odpale acera
<Dreadlish> i windowsa
<Dreadlish> który stamtąd wyleci :D
<Psotnick> o.O
<Szatan> Dreadlish: /me
<Dreadlish> Szatan: ?
<Szatan> 21:39 < Dreadlish> ma ktoś jakieś 30m przewodu bylejakiegobyle2żyłowego?
<gtriderxc> ja ma całą hurtownię
<gtriderxc> serio
<Dreadlish> dobra znalazłem
<Dreadlish> skrętka utp
<Dreadlish> akuratnie będzie razem z ethernetem :d
<Dreadlish> 4 żyły na ethernet i 4 na 220 do mojego radia :D
<gtriderxc> widzę, że kolega z mojego rocznika:)
<gtriderxc> tez ciągle piszę 220 zamiast 230
<Dreadlish> dla mnie ac gniazdkowe = 220V
<gtriderxc> dla mnie tez
<Dreadlish> a 230 to jakiś bullshit unii europejskiej
<m_kurde_power> whois m_kurde_power
<gtriderxc> jakiś djabeu
<Dreadlish> śmieszne
<Dreadlish> topa zablokowali
<Dreadlish> a kill i pgrep zostawili :D
<gtriderxc> ktogdzie?
<_ali> Dreadlish: nie mam tego pliku na ubu ;s dodam ze jest on na xenie
<Dreadlish> no to zmień locale
<Dreadlish> lold
<bikstopa> ten benq mnie korci :D
<bikstopa> bo w krk i na LEDach :D
<Szatan> `noc
<Mat_Matan> benq kupa
<Mat_Matan> NEC kup sobie
<bikstopa> ktory to nec? :D
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: dlaczego? :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: bierz kurde tego benka
<syngress> Yo, znata się na systemie dwójkowym - oblicznie prostej liczby dziesiętnej
<Dreadlish> jeszcze sie zdziwisz jaki on dobry :D
<syngress> ??
<syngress> :-/
<Dreadlish> ta
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: NEC jest pro, za uja nie popsujesz chyba że rzucisz o ścianę
<syngress> Dreadlish: poważnie kumaszten temat ? .
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: to byla ironia? :D
<Mat_Matan> poza tym net to jakość sama w sobie
<Mat_Matan> *NEC
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: to dlaczego o tej firmie nic nie słychać :> ?
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: ppppppppppffffffffff aleś teraz zawalił :D
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: bo ja nigdy w życiu nie widziałem monitora tej firmy :>
<syngress> No to http://i55.tinypic.com/28k83rp.jpg i krótkie pytanie
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: bo się po firmach zajmujących profesjonalnie grafiką komputerową nie chodziłeś
<Dreadlish> tosz to w 1 gimnazjum sie uczą
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: zdziwisz się
<syngress> a skąd ja K***WA mam wiedzieć jaki ma być zapis dwójkowy dla poszczególnych liczb ???
<Mat_Matan> syngress: ile ty masz lat? gimnazjum czy co? toć to takie proste że w pamięci można to policzyć
<syngress> dlaczego np. dla 16 jest 0 a dla 8 jest 1
<Nerihsa> widocznie syngress jest tym drugim typem z 10 typow ludzi
<Nerihsa> :)
<Psotnick> :D:D:
<Psotnick> Nerihsa: ++
<Dreadlish> 2^7 to jest 1 i 7 zero
<syngress> Mat_Matan: wina piłem w lesie jak nas tego uczyli
<Mat_Matan> Nerihsa: que?
<Dreadlish> Nerihsa: nom
<Mat_Matan> syngress: chyba kolę
<fixer_33> witam
<Nerihsa> z drugiej strony tez nie rozumiem tej tabelki
<Mat_Matan> ostatni przykład to jedna liczba
<Nerihsa> albo i rozumiem jesli trzeci wiersz to jakas liczba
<Nerihsa> to easy
<fixer_33> pomoze mi ktos i powie dlaczego w pliku konfiguracyjnym apache brakuje sekcji z ustalaniem folderu httdocs
<Caldemeyn> Nerihsa tak to liczba :) na górze tłumaczenie :)
<syngress> Moment - według tabeli - ddwa do potęgi drugiej jest cztery - cztery (ch***j wie co) jest zero ???
<Psotnick> 233
<Mat_Matan> syngress: 128*1+64*1+23*1+16*0+8*1+4*0+2*0+1*1=233
<Psotnick> ;)
<Nerihsa> 11101001
<syngress> Mat - jak to się liczy według tej tabeli
<syngress> 4 do czego jest 0 ???
<jacekowski> jaka tabela?
<Psotnick> tak jak napisał
<Nerihsa> syngress: to jest tylko przyklad ~~
<Mat_Matan> syngress: chyba cię pojepauo
<syngress> :)
<Psotnick> syngress> No to http://i55.tinypic.com/28k83rp.jpg i krótkie pytanie
<Psotnick> :)
<syngress> noooo - mam tylko tą tabele
<jacekowski> syngress: no rozbijasz sobie na pojedyncze bity
<Psotnick> jesteś w podstawówce?
<jacekowski> syngress: i mnozysz poszczegolne bity przez kolejne potegi liczby 2 i dodajesz
<jacekowski> syngress: jak tego nie rozumiesz to jestes kretyn i idiota
<Psotnick> ja to w 4 klasie trzaskałem takie zadania
<Caldemeyn> :)
<Nerihsa> oj oj w 4 klasie nei bylo u mnie informatyki :,
<Nerihsa> :<
<Psotnick> a u mnie była
<Psotnick> teraz to nawet w 2 klasie jest
<Caldemeyn> Informatyka w podstawówce i gimnazjum to to coś to się przychodziło i grało? :D
<Mat_Matan> 2^7=128 2^6=64 2^5=32 2^4=16 2^3=8 2^2=4 2^1=2 2^8=256
<syngress> a ku**a nie rozumiecie mnie - chodzi mi o sam zapis dwójkowy - dlaczego 128 jest 1 a ku***a 16 jest 0
<syngress> :)
<Psotnick> dlatego, że na dole masz liczbę!
<Nerihsa> syngress: to PRZYKLAD liczby
<Psotnick> w systemie binarnym
<Nerihsa> akurat dobrali TAKI PRZYKLAD
<jacekowski> syngress: bo masz takiego bajta w binarnym systemie
<syngress> ok - to są stałe zapisy
<jacekowski> nie
<syngress> nie zmieniają się  - 128 zawsze będzie miał 1
<syngress> ???
<jacekowski> nie
<Caldemeyn> on tak poważnie czy sobie żartuje? ;>
<jacekowski> popatrz kurwa
<jacekowski> 11101001
<jacekowski> takiego masz bajta
<jacekowski> przykladowego
<syngress> nie
<jacekowski> tak masz takiego
<syngress> ja chce z liczby dzisiętnej
<syngress> nie z dwójkowej na dzisietna
<Mat_Matan> syngress: 16[DEC]=1110[BIN]
<Dreadlish> to 230 jest
<jacekowski> no to w droga strone
<jacekowski> masz 100 zalozmy
<Mat_Matan> syngress: zrobiłem ci a teraz wypierdzielaj z kanału
<jacekowski> najwieksza potega co sie miesci to 2^6 wiec masz
<Psotnick> Mat_Matan: poza tym, że jest źle :D
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: gdzie
<Psotnick> <Mat_Matan> syngress: 16[DEC]=1110[BIN]
<Psotnick> tu
<syngress> Mat_Matan: nie spianaj się :D
<jacekowski> 1000000b+36d
<jacekowski> dalej idac
<Mat_Matan> a no
<jacekowski> 32 sie miesci
<Mat_Matan> :P
<jacekowski> 1100000b+4d
<Mat_Matan> nie ogarłem :P
<jacekowski> dalej idac
<jacekowski> 16 sie nie miesci
<jacekowski> 8 sie nie miesci
<jacekowski> 4 sie miesci
<Psotnick> 1110[bin]=14[dec]
<jacekowski> 1100100b+4d
<jacekowski> 1100100b+0d
<jacekowski> tak mialby byc
<jacekowski> czyli 100d=1100100b
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: wiem, 16[DEC]=10000[BIN]
<Nerihsa> stary informatyczny dowcip: wiecie czemu informatykom myli sie halloween z bozym narodzeniem?
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: nie prawda
<Nerihsa> bo 31 oct == 25 dec
<Nerihsa> buahahahah
<Caldemeyn> syngress tego czasami nie ma na pierwszych zajęciach ?
<syngress> CISCO ?
<syngress> :)
<jacekowski> w szkole
<Psotnick> jacekowski: mimo, że umiem to policzyć to tego 1100100b+0d zapisu nie rozumiem ;D
<jacekowski> Psotnick: chcialem to jakos prosto napisac
<jacekowski> Psotnick: zeby idiota zrozumial
<jacekowski> b = binary
<jacekowski> d= decimal
<Psotnick> no wiem
<Psotnick> aha
<syngress> aaaa szkooła, nie wiem - pewnie mnie nie było na zajęciach :D
<Psotnick> czaję
<jacekowski> w gcc taki zpis mozna uzywac
<jacekowski> gdzie 1b=0b1
<syngress> Psotnick: no to już wiesz, idiota zrozumie,  ty nadal nie kumasz ?
<jacekowski> syngress: ty tego nie rozumiesz dalej
<jacekowski> syngress: wiec sie zamknij
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: a gdzie ci takie syngress z gimnazjum to zrozumie :P
<Psotnick> syngress: minutę temu napisałem, że czaję
<Psotnick> ;)
<Psotnick> ja chodzę do gimnazjum i rozumiem ;D
<Psotnick> a teraz idę się umyć
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: WON :D
<Caldemeyn> to wy się myjecie? :)
<syngress> uwielbiam  .. :) jutro wpadnę zapytać o dodawanie :D
<syngress> dacie rady ?
<Caldemeyn> idź do szkoły lepiej :)
<syngress> :)
<Mat_Matan> syngress: policzymy ci zadania całkami następnym razem
<bialy663> łe tam całki dobrze liczy wolfram alpha
<jacekowski> wlasnie, w ktorej klasie teraz sa calki?
<Mat_Matan> bialy663: i Solution, którego mam na telefonie :P
<Caldemeyn> jacekowski studia?
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: na klasie by studia :P
<bialy663> klasie?
<bialy663> w klasie nie ma
<Dreadlish> studia
<Caldemeyn> Prezentacje OpenOffice ładnie śmigają na M$ Power Point?
<Dreadlish> ta
<syngress> join #C
<syngress> łuups
<Caldemeyn> programista :)
<ntat> bialy663, właśnie nie dobrze liczy
<syngress> programista gimnazjalista pijak
<ntat> Maxima lepiej
<Quintasan> kklimonda: piiiiing
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: ping
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: pong
<ntat> Zauważyłem, że ta Mathematica online popełnia błędy
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: możesz sprawdzić http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8908 ?
<Caldemeyn> syngress nie umiesz liczyć liczb binarnych i ty jesteś programistom ? :)
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: już prawie zapomniałem jak się robi nowe paczki :P
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: ok ale później :)
<ari-tczew> mam rozgrzebane lib paczki
<Quintasan> znaczy mam moce i mógłbym odrazu wrzucić, ale wolę dać do sprawdzenia
<ari-tczew> spoko
<syngress> Caldemeyn: ale wiesz,  cicho ! :)
<Caldemeyn> znacie jakieś ciekawe gierki ? ; ]
<Caldemeyn> pod ubuntu?
<ntat> Caldemeyn, jaki rodzaj Cię interesuje?
<Psotnick> Caldemeyn: za to Ty nie jesteś humanistą ;)
<Psotnick> Battle For Wesnoth
<Caldemeyn> Psotnick: nie jestem i daleko mi do tego
<Caldemeyn> ntat: wszystkie :)
<Quintasan> Caldemeyn: Spring, Heroes of Newerth
<Quintasan> Bastard Tetris
<Quintasan> World of Padman
<Quintasan> World of Goo
<Mat_Matan> Caldemeyn: The Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess [Wii], Final Fantasy Tactic [PSX], Harvest Moon A Wonderful Life [NGC], Super Smash Bros Brawl [WII], Super Paper Mario [Wii]
<Mat_Matan> Caldemeyn: chcesz jakieś jeszcze?
<Psotnick> "pod ubuntu?"
<Psotnick> ;D
<Psotnick> a FFT ssie
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: ccccccoooooooooooooooooooo??!!!111111
<bialy663> Minecraft!
<bialy663> !
<Psotnick> bialy663: ++++++++++++++++
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: a tap wierdl chcesz?
<Psotnick> nie
<Psotnick> :D
<Psotnick> cięło mi się na kajzerce :D
<Psotnick> i tak wolę bodajże 9
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: FF XI
<Mat_Matan> IX nie jest fajne
<Caldemeyn> gra ktoś z Was w Warsow?
<Mat_Matan> XIII jest nawet dobre
<Psotnick> Xxx Yyy lubi Gdy się nudzę, obliczam energię kinetyczno-molekularną tlenu w pokoju. o.O
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: neiueperdol
<Dreadlish> zlazłem do plebsu
<Psotnick> na fejsbuku coraz gorzej się dzieje ;/
<Quintasan> Mat_Matan: nie klnij
<Dreadlish> i żal mi tych dzieci siedzących na quakenecie
<Caldemeyn> chętny ktoś na partyjkę HaxBall?
<Quintasan> ani nie samo cenzuruj tego w jakiś dziwny sposób
<Mat_Matan> Caldemeyn: kup konsolę [problem solved]
<Psotnick> właśnie ja się zastanawiam czy by sobie ps2 nie kupić
<Dreadlish> nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> nie ten kanał
<Caldemeyn> Mat_Matan: a skąd wezmę na nią pieniądze? :)
<Mat_Matan> Caldemeyn: zarób?
<Mat_Matan> ja jak chcę kupić giercę albo konsolę to zpaierdzielam po szkole w robocie
<Dreadlish> u mnie to by było ciężko :D
<Psotnick> u mnie też
<Dreadlish> bo żadnej roboty nie ma
<Mat_Matan> u was ciężko :D
<Dreadlish> opróćz roznoszenia ulotek =.=
<Dreadlish> za 3zł za h =.=
<Mat_Matan> a u mnie dziesiątki konsol i gier :D
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: dawaj na UK!
<Psotnick> u mnie nawet ulotek nie poroznoszę ;|
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: dawaj na lubaczów - i znajdź robote - jak znajdziesz to bendziesz bugiem
<Caldemeyn> nie każdy mieszka w MIEŚCIE :)
<Mat_Matan> Caldemeyn: are you fucking kidding me?
<Mat_Matan> ja na wiosce mieszkam, 27km mam do miasta
<Psotnick> to co Ty kurwa robisz?
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: a jakiej wielkości jest ta twoja "wioska"?
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: mniej niż 150 osób
<Psotnick> a mi to nie odpowiedziałeś
<Dreadlish> to co ty za robote masz?
<Dreadlish> zimniaki kopiesz?
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: chyba sobie
<Psotnick> o widzisz ;D teraz się dowiem bo Dreadlish zapytał :D
<bialy663> krowy doi
<Mat_Matan> co wakacje jadę na robotę albo na wiosce przy hektarach ludziom pomagać albo do UK
<Dreadlish> no JEDZIESZ KURDE NA ROBOTE
<Dreadlish> taka była odpowiedź
<Mat_Matan> no ale do uk nie jadę tylko na robotę, tam znacznie taniej dorwać rzadsze konsole czy tańsze gry
<Caldemeyn> zrzutka na trochę pola?
<Caldemeyn> :)
<fixer_33> php nie interpretuje mi stron po zmianie folderu na public_html
<fixer_33> wtf?
<kklimonda> fixer_33: to pytanie jest zbyt ogólne
<kklimonda> fixer_33: może nie włączyłeś php dla plików w public_html?
<fixer_33> ok...
<fixer_33> to moze zapytam z drugiej strony
<syngress> fixer_33: dodaj katalog do /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<fixer_33> gdzie podzialy sie sekcje <directory> z apache2.conf
<fixer_33> w celu zmiany document roota
<fixer_33> nigdzie nie ma tam tej sekcji
<kklimonda> standardowo, od 10.04 (jeżeli mnie pamięć nie myli), pliki php w katalogach użytkonwników ($HOME/public_html/) nie są wykonywane
<fixer_33> czyli ze mam wchodzic na roota 25 razy na minute zeby wrzucic pliki ?
<kklimonda> możesz też włączyć wykonywanie plików php w public_html
<fixer_33> ok poszlo
<fixer_33> wielkie dzieki
<Quintasan> kklimonda: olej mój ping wcześniejszy
<Quintasan> paczka jest w debianie tylko niezaktualizowana :P
<Quintasan> dobra ciacham do łóżka
<Quintasan> dobranoc
<bt4> winter, było coś dzisiaj ??
<Dreadlish> dzisiaj była niedziela bt4
<bt4> Dreadlish, jest a nie była
<bt4> o/
<Dreadlish> no jest jeszcze troche
<bt4> no :)
<Dreadlish> może nie wyczerpie mojego "mega limitu" na megavideo
<Galahad> cześć
<Dreadlish> uznałem, że życie nie ma sensu i nic z tym nie moge zrobić
<Dreadlish> po polsku - niezbyt mądre przemyślenia, gimnazjalisty lenia
<Dreadlish> odziwo gentoo dostanie upgrade
<nowy__> witam wszystkich. jestem poczatkujacym uzytkownikiem systemu ubuntu 9.1 (karmic). Mam pewien problem. otoz system zawiesil sie i musialem wykonac reset komputera. po resecie komputera grub wyskakuje mi informacje: error: uknow filesystem rescue grub czy cos podobnego. jak to moge naprawic? przepraszam ze bez polskich znakow, teraz korzystam z live cd i mi nie dzialaja
<Dreadlish> jaki system plików?
<nowy__> ext3
<Dreadlish> odpalasz na livecd terminal
<nowy__> juz
<Dreadlish> fsck.ext3 /dev/partycja_z_ubuntu
<Dreadlish> partycja_z_ubuntu zamień na to jak masz partycje z ubuntu
<Dreadlish> czyli sda ileś tam
<nowy__> tak rozumiem
<nowy__> ale jakos terminal mi nieodpala teraz
<Dreadlish> to wpisz sudo przed tym
<nowy__> problem w tym ze biore terminal z programy>akcesoria. na pasku pisze uruchmianie i potem znika i nic nie ma
<nowy__> wczesniej jeszcze dzialal
<dKc> jak wlaczyc
<dKc> selinux w ubuntu?
<kklimonda> nowy__: wciśnij alt+ctrl+f1 i zaloguj się jako ubuntu
<Dreadlish> a da sie?
<dKc> 1st
<dKc> 1st
<Dreadlish> 2d
<dKc> yeah
<dKc> czytam o tym, ze jakos mozna
<dKc> wie ktos o co z tym chodzi?
<kklimonda> dKc: zacznij od instalacji paczki selinux
<kklimonda> dKc: ale apparmor powinien ci wystarczyć
<kklimonda> i jest oficialnie wspierany
<dKc> hm to zle napisali, bo napisali, ze jest domyslnie wbudowany
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś gdzieś DOBRĄ dokumentacje alsy?
<kklimonda> dKc: w kernel jest wbudowany
<dKc> kklimonda: to po co paczka?
<kklimonda> dKc: ale standardowo nie jest włączony, oraz nie ma doinstalowanych narzędzi do jego konfiguracji.
<kklimonda> dKc: bo selinux to nie jest coś co działa automagicznie. Trzeba zainstalować polisy i skonfigurować wszystko.
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: nie ma czegoś takiego :)
<kklimonda> (największym minusem alsy zawsze były braki dokumentacji)
<dKc> mhm
<Dreadlish> to trza się pomęczyć i pozaglądać po headerach D:
<Dreadlish> albo "jak to inni robią"
<kklimonda> dKc: warto też zacząć od apparmor, a na selinux przerzucić się tylko jak ci apparmor nie wystarczy.
<kklimonda> apparmor można objąć umysłem
<kklimonda> z selinux jest już różnie
<NightWish`> kklimonda:
<NightWish`> kur a
<NightWish`> !
<NightWish`> ;p
<kklimonda> heja NightWish`
<Dreadlish> elo NightWish`
<kklimonda> jak tam?
<NightWish`> zyje powolutku
<NightWish`> wlasnie dyskutuje z naziolem czemu nazizm jest be
<Dreadlish> żyć czeba
<Dreadlish> bo nazizm był za hajtlera
<NightWish`> hejtlera
<Dreadlish> a wszystkie polaki ci powiedzą że hejtler był by
<Dreadlish> be*
<jacekowski> bo byl
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> co to jest ten zasrany centos
<kklimonda> NightWish`: to trochę tak jak gdybyś próbowała przekonać księdza, że Boga nie ma ;)
<Dreadlish> wszędzie go pchają i nie wiem :<
<NightWish`> Dreadlish: ? :D
<NightWish`> kklimonda: wiem ale przynajmniej moge go zbluzgac bezkarnie
<Dreadlish> NightWish`: to dawaj - wyżyj sie na naziolu
<NightWish`> i sie pozegnal
<NightWish`> "88"
<Dreadlish> za cały nasz narod
<NightWish`> eeee?
<NightWish`> ale to nie ja tu lubie nazizm ;d
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<kklimonda> no ale nie ma tolerancji dla nietolerancji! ;)
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<Dreadlish> źle zrozumiałem
<Dreadlish> jak zawsze zresztą
<NightWish`> :D
<NightWish`> tożja poprawna politycznie adminka
<NightWish`> kklimonda: tajezd
<nowy_> witam. to z powrotem ja. musialem ladowac od nowa z plyty system. teraz dziala mi terminal
<Dreadlish> heh
<nowy_> Dreadlish: prosze powtorz mi co mam wpisac w ten terminal bo nie pamietam
<Dreadlish> sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/dysknaktorymmaszubu
<nowy_> No uzylem i w terminalu wywala blad: Bus error
<Dreadlish> uuuu
<Dreadlish> to coś masz pan w hardłerze źle
<kklimonda> nowy_: wklej gdzieś wynik dmesg |tail
<nowy_> [  703.533766] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read fragment cache entry [205c9565]
<nowy_> [  703.533769] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 205c9565, size b7c3
<nowy_> [  703.533783] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read fragment cache entry [205c9565]
<nowy_> [  703.533787] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 205c9565, size b7c3
<nowy_> [  703.533799] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read fragment cache entry [205c9565]
<nowy_> [  703.533802] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 205c9565, size b7c3
<nowy_> [  703.533814] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read fragment cache entry [205c9565]
<nowy_> [  703.533817] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 205c9565, size b7c3
<nowy_> [  703.533831] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read fragment cache entry [205c9565]
<nowy_> [  703.533834] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 205c9565, size b7c3
<dKc> :)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> ile ludzi ma tu opa
<kklimonda> 4 albo 5 osób
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> ja chce rok 2007
<nowy_> jestem
<dKc> slyszeliscie o projekcie OpenUT?
 * Dreadlish googluje ocb
<Dreadlish> nie
<dKc> a, bo probowalem cos z tym kiedys zrobic
<dKc> a OpenArena dziala...
<dKc> i emm tego no..
<dKc> myslalem, ze komus to dziala...
<kklimonda> nowy_: te błędy które tu wkleiłeś mogą mieć parę przyczyn
<nowy_> jakich
<kklimonda> nowy_: walnięta pamięć, kabel, coś na płycie głównej. Ewentualnie uszkodzony napęd CD, źle nagrana płyta albo uszkodzony obraz który nagrywałeś.
<Dreadlish> coś w tym stylu
<kklimonda> nowy_: jeżeli system ci się zawiesił, a po restarcie już nie wstał, to skłaniałbym się ku problemom ze sprzętem raczej.
<kklimonda> nowy_: zacznij od testu pamięci - z gruba wybierz opcję memtest, i zostaw na noc
<nowy_> a byc moze, bo przed chwila uruchomilem gparted i wzialem sprawdz na dev/sda7 (tam gdzie mam ubuntu zainstalowane) i mi pokazalo klopoty z systemem plikow
<kklimonda> spróbuj jeszcze wkleić na http://pastebin.com/ wynik
<kklimonda> dmesg|grep -v SQUASHFS |tail
<kklimonda> to usunie informację o błędach squashfs z logów, może coś innego się pojawi
<kklimonda> możesz wywalić |tail
<kklimonda> czyli będzie dmesg|grep -v SQUASHFS
<jacekowski> 00:16 < nowy_> [  703.533783] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read fragment cache entry [205c9565]
<jacekowski> ehh
<nowy_> http://pastebin.com/DT8Rg7J6
<jacekowski> to jest pamiec walnieta najprawodpodobniej
<Dreadlish> a wg mnie płyta
<jacekowski> to bylyby errory ze cd z dupy
<Dreadlish> jak nie może przeczytać sr0
<jacekowski> a nie ma
<Dreadlish> zobacz na pb
<kklimonda> jacekowski: są w tym drugim :)
<kklimonda> nowy_: a pokaż
<kklimonda> dmesg|grep "sd[ab]"
<nowy_> bo mi nie startuje z dysku, a z plyty startuje wiec raczej pamiec odzrucam bo wtedy i zplyty be nie odpalalo
<nowy_> tak mam wkleic (sd[ab]) ?
<kklimonda> dmesg|grep "sd[ab]"
<kklimonda> tak jak wkleiłem
<nowy_> http://pastebin.com/WGRXyfhs
<darkpe> poczatkujacy - prosze o jakies namiary fachowej wiedzy(chce sformatowac dysk pod ~3 systemy {2xlinux , bsd, win7 na virtualbox} )
<jacekowski> po co tak?
<darkpe> a dlaczego nie?
<jacekowski> dwa linuxy i bsd
<kklimonda> darkpe: wygodniej mieć jeden system, i resztę w virtualbox
<kklimonda> nowy_: EXT4-fs (sda7): Couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (8000) wygląda na poważnie walnięty system.
<jacekowski> tak jak mowilem
<nowy_> system plikow masz na mysli?
<kklimonda> nowy_: Bus Error może się pojawiać, gdy masz błędy na cd (źle nagrany na przykład). Możesz nagrać jeszcze raz?
<kklimonda> nowy_: ta
<jacekowski> ext4 to /dev/null z opoznionym zaplonem
<darkpe> kklimonda
<kklimonda> darkpe
<nowy_> niemoge nagrac niestety :/ mam za wolnego neta aby pobrac obraz plyty a na dysku go niemam
<nowy_> a da sie moze zmienic system plikow bez formata
<darkpe> kklimonda jak w tym celu sformatowac 500G??? Aby było najlepiej?
<kklimonda> nowy_: nie da się.
<kklimonda> darkpe: moim zdaniem nalepiej sformatować wszystko na dwie partycje - root i swap
<kklimonda> darkpe: a potem instalować pozostałe systemy w virtualbox
<kklimonda> ale zaraz odezwą się głosy, że powinieneś /home zrobić
<darkpe> kklimonda w jakich proporcjach?
<nowy_> heh. a powyciagac jakims programem kilka plikow zanim zrobie formata
<kklimonda> nowy_: możesz ściągnąć http://www.sysresccd.org/Download - zajmuje niecale 300MB
<darkpe> swap =2xram?
<kklimonda> nowy_: bez narzędzi i tak nic nie zrobisz, a płytę masz najwyraźniej uszkodzoną.
<kklimonda> darkpe: zależy ile masz ramu, jak korzystasz z komputera, czy planujesz użyć hibernacji
<kklimonda> mi się jeszcze nie zdarzyło zużyć więcej niż 1GB swapa przy 4GB ramu
<nowy_> a przez wine jakims windowsowym programem do odzyskiwania danych?
<kklimonda> nowy_: nie kombinowałbym w ten sposób
<nowy_> dlaczego?
<darkpe> kklimonda: 4GB , praca szkola programowanie eksperymenty , hibernacja(lub nie )
<kklimonda> nowy_: bo odzyskiwanie danych to delikatne i precyzyjne zajecie a wine pozostawia sporo do życzenia w kwestii jakości i poprawności implementacji różnych api windowsowych.
<kklimonda> darkpe: daj od 2 do 4 na swap
<kklimonda> 4 jak będziesz hibernował
<kklimonda> co i tak może nie działac
<nowy_> rozumiem
<nowy_> czyli pozostaje format partycji z systemem i swap-u. tak?
<darkpe> ok dzieki na razie
<kklimonda> nowy_: tak - chyba, że bardzo ci zależy na danych to wtedy trzeba kombinować
<nowy_> ok. jeszcze mam jedno pytanie dotyczace dysku. za chwile podam link do tekstu tego bledu bo jest za dlugi aby go tu umieszczac
<nowy_> http://pastebin.com/Qfdwesug
<kklimonda> Failed to mount '/dev/sda3': Input/output error brzmi jak problem z dyskiem
<nowy_> gdy mialem jeszcze windowsa (niemam bo chyba przez to nie odpala instalatora) to dane na tej partycji byly dostepne
<kklimonda> instalator windowsa powinien się i tak odpalić
<nowy_> no wlasnie odpalal do ktoregos razu.
<nowy_> nagralem nowa plyte z instalatorem i to samo
<nowy_> tzn. niepokazuje sie napis "nacisnij dowolny klawisz aby uruchomic z cd/dvd" tylko na czarnym tle napis "instalator sprawdza konfiguracje komputera ..." znika klawisz i koniec. pozostaje czarne tlo
<nowy_> jest to plyta z windows xp
<kklimonda> no to jest jakiś problem ze sprzętem
<nowy_> podejrzewam tamta partycje
<nowy_> dobrze. ja juz ide spac. dzieki wszytskim z pomoc. dowidzenia
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-16
<marcin1988> panowie czy da sie zainstalować i skąd Compiz Fusion na opensuse? prosze o pomoc
<marcin1988> wystarczy pakiet compiz-fusion-kde?
<Wizard> nie no, ja tego marcina1988 chyba zbanuję
<Wizard> najpierw przychodzi, pyta o debiana
<Wizard> potem przychodzi, pyta o jakieś opensiusiak
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> cześć shpaq
<abbus> re
<nn52> zawartość /var/log można skasować całkowicie???
<tobiasz29> tak, ale katalog zostaw
<nn52> ok
<nn52> bach ... 8gb poszło :p
<tobiasz29> o0... dwa lata?
<nn52> no.. jakoś tak no tak będzie
<Dreadlish> tak
<nn52> mam jeszcze ngix,sql,maile to dodatkowe logi (chyba)
<tobiasz29> nn52: polecam ncdu
<nn52> jakie katalogi warto poczyścić?
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave!
<nn52> hej
<nn52> używał ktoś monowall?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> lepiej sobie freebsd postawić
<nn52> pewnie tak, tylko to waży 8bm :)
<nn52> a freebsd ok 1gb?
<BlessJah> nn52: IPCop też stestuj
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: w czym fbsd jest lepsze od m0n0?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: na routerze/firewallu, bo m0n0 nie jest przeznaczone do pracy na zwyklym serwerze
<BlessJah> nn52: m0n0 jakos z pol roku temu jak nie lepiej przekroczylo 8MiB, jesli mnie pamiec nie myli
<BlessJah> teraz pracuje na kartach 16MiB
<Thorbjorn> która aplikacja jest najlepszado parowania telefonu z kompem?
<qrq> Witam
<Thorbjorn> cześć
<habes> Witam, ma ktoś pojęcie jak naprawić wygląd okien, które po niedawnym upgrejdzie (apt-get upgrade) stały się bardziej przeźroczyste niż zwykle (dotyczy konsoli) oraz pasków tytułów okien
<habes> cholera, ledwo co widać tekst konsoli..
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: mount, poza tym zadajesz bardzo głupie pytania
<qrq> To ja jestem od zadawania głupich pytań :D
<BlessJah> habes: spróbuj w ustawieniach profilu w terminalu
<BlessJah> qrq: na przyklad?
<qrq> BlessJah Np co to jest bash :D
<habes> BlessJah, nawet maksymalne przyciemnienie w opcjach nie daje takiego efektu jak wcześniej.. dalej okno jest zbyt przeźroczyste by tekst był dobrze widoczny
<habes> coś się zmieniło po ostatnim upgrejdzie, a motyw to Ambiance
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: przecież oczywiste że do backupów i synchronizacji, najlepszy jest nokia ovi suite
<BlessJah> habes: w takim razie niestety nie jestem w stanie ci pomoc
<BlessJah> nie znam sie na nowomodnych menegerach okien
<habes> jakby ktoś z szanownych wiedział o co w tym chodzi to będe wdzięczny za pomoc
<habes> posiedze pewnie dłużej tutaj dziś. Podoba się w ogóle tutaj komuś Ubuntu razem z Unity? Toż to krok wstecz, co wydanie to gorzej.. :(
<BlessJah> habes: sam do tego doszedles, czy wszyscy tak mowia, a ty sie z nimi zgadzasz?
<qrq> Było już tysiące rozmów na ten temat które kończyły się podobnymi konkluzjami :D
<habes> ano właśnie, jak dla mnie to zmiany na gorsze. Chciałem tylko poznać komu może się coś takiego podobać, i dlaczego
<BlessJah> qrq: konkluzjami, ze osobnicy niezdolni do samodzielnej oceny podziela opinie wiekszosci, konkluzji ze to krok wstecz, czy nostalgicznych wnioskow, ze swiat idzie naprzod, a my sie starzejemy?
<BlessJah> habes: mozesz sprobowac z xfce4
<BlessJah> brakuje mu paru rzeczy wzgledem gnome2, ale jest calkowicie uzywalne
<qrq> Gnome po 2 miesiącach użytkowania zwalnia około 15% :D
<BlessJah> qrq: mowisz o 3? kto przeprowadzil badania?
<qrq> Mówię o sprawdzonym i stabilnym 2.
<habes> BlessJah, jasne, tylko że domyślne Ubuntu było idealne jak dla mnie.
<BlessJah> z unity?
<qrq> Dżizas ile można rozmawiać o tym samym? :D
<BlessJah> qrq: nie wiem, G3 mialem kilka dni, nie wytrzymalem, unity widzialem raz
<BlessJah> qrq: mysle ze jestem juz, pewnego rodzaju, ekspertem
<BlessJah> :]
<qrq> Ja od lat Debian z XFCE
 * BlessJah głównie awesome, od niedawna wmii
<qrq> Jak dla mnie ubuntu jest za bardzo obciążone.
<qrq> A Gnome spowalnia :P
<BlessJah> debian z netinstalla?
<qrq> Live DVD
<qrq> debian-live-6.0.3-i386-gnome-desktop.iso
<qrq> Później doinstalowałem xfce.
<qrq> Nie instaluje od razu wersji z XFCE bo potrzebuję pewnych pakietów gnomowskich.
<qrq> A nie chce mi się grzebać.
<BlessJah> tak wiec masz przeladowanego debiana
<BlessJah> mi sie chcialo grzebac 2-3 lata temu
<qrq> Przeładowanego? :)
<BlessJah> nie pamietam kiedy dokladnie instalowalem archa
<BlessJah> qrq: dostales go z gnome, ja mialem base tylko
<qrq> No tak
<karmelek> powitac
<karmelek> a tu ciagle te same nicki
<waa_programmer> same boty
<m477> to wyjdz
<abbus> :)
<abbus> zeby nei bylo ze bot :P
<qrq> Jak już to chatterbot
<BlessJah> poszedl
<hulaka> Co jest kurde. Włączyłem Kadu. Wyskoczyło mi okienko "Optymalizacja zakończona, można zamknąć to okno". I ... pozżerało mi wszystkie ikonki. Tą moją - statusu, ale i na liście kontaktów. Co jest?
<shpaq> jak to o co? optymalizacja
<shpaq> brak ikonek zmniejsza ilość zżeranych zasobów
<hulaka> >.<
<hulaka> Nie no bez jaj
<hulaka> Tylko te domyślne nie działają, reszta hula
<m477> I have been corrupt
<panic_at_school> Kadu bierze przykład ze swojego pierwowzoru :D
<Azrael`on> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/zrzutekranusr.png/
<panic_at_school> jezdem suafffny :D
<panic_at_school> mów, żeby się uśmiechnąć zanim zrzuta robisz
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> poza tym - listę znajomych się chowa ;d
<Azrael`on> nr gg nie widać
<Dreadlish> tyle dobrego
<panic_at_school> a poza tym na pasku zadań masz - "XXX Teens Hard Sex.avi" :|
<Dreadlish> nie mam ;p
<Dreadlish> tfu
<panic_at_school> :D
<Dreadlish> a tam
<panic_at_school> kurde, nie chce mi sie strony robic
<ftpd> 'Dupek', fajnych masz kolegów.
<ftpd> (Jak można uzywać GG?)
<panic_at_school> ja nawet nie 3tałem co on tam ma w kontaktach, bo wygląd kadu mnie odstrasza
<Dreadlish> ja tam sobie portage untaruje
<ftpd> Ja kliknąłem, bo szukałem XXX Teens.
<ftpd> Muszę gdzieś gentoo postawić w jakiejś wirtualce, bo wypadłem z obiegu całkowicie.
<ftpd> Co się fajnego kupuje na amerykańskim amazonie? Bo dostałem gift carda, a nigdy nie korzystałem.
<m477> @_@
<Tyczek> ftpd: Kindle. ;P
<foreste> czesc
<sysek> zief
<panic_at_school> jak sie sysek nudzisz to pomóż :D
<dweller> pomusz mu
<Skrzyp> mó
<sysek> ja?
<sysek> ja sie nigdy nie nudze
<BlessJah> karmelek: kopę lat, co tak rzadko wpadasz?
<dweller> nie dziwię mu się...
<Wilczek> Szatan: pink
<Skrzyp> Nie wywołuj Szatana z piekła
<Wilczek> Skrzyp: On mnie lubi :P
<Skrzyp> Dzieci lubią misie, misie lubią dzieci.
<Wilczek> LOL :D
<uh4> jest juz ubutu 11.10 PL do sciagniecia?
<ftpd> Tak, od października.
<uh4> to czemu nas tronie ubuntu.pl jest wersja 10.04
<uh4> 11.04*
<ftpd> Who cares? Na ubuntu.com jest dobra.
<Azrael`on> uh4 dla mnie to lipa
<uh4> w sumie tak
<ftpd> Jaka Ci różnica, skąd ściągasz? Przecież system i tak jest ten sam, wielojęzykowy.
<uh4> niby tak
<uh4> a juz cos sie ruszylo w sprawie karty ati radeon na linuxie, bo powiem szczerze z 3 lata nie widzialem tego systemu juz
<ftpd> A ja takich kart.
<ftpd> ;-)
<uh4> w laptopy je wkladaja tanie
<ftpd> W moim jest nvidia 9440m.
<uh4> no a ja nie mam nvidii wiec sie pytam czy juz mam zaczac szukac lektur na zainstalowanie karty
<uh4> sterownika*
<inzaghi89> ekg2 ma te same libgg co pidgin?
<inzaghi89> czy ekg2 raczej posiada pełne wsparcie gg10, w przeciwieństwie do fincha
<inzaghi89> pidgina*
<Skrzyp> Oba posiadają
<Skrzyp> Przynajmniej u mnie
<ftpd> Pograłbmym w bzflag.
<inzaghi89> Skrzyp, finch z tego co pamiętam miał problemy z 'dzieleniem wiadomości' na różne instancje, co jest w protokole 10
<inzaghi89> że np. jesteś połączony z kilku lokalizacji i wszędzie masz te same wiadomości
<inzaghi89> wliczajac w to te które ty wysłałeś
 * Skrzyp w hedgewarsy
<Szatan> Wilczek: lost
<ftpd> No, to postawiłem serwer bzflag. Anyone?
<Szatan> damn, jak mi się nie chce się stawiać ftpd
<ftpd> A po to komu ftpd? scp nie funguje?
<Szatan> eh, wordpress nie lubi scp/sftp
<Dreadlish> NOMUWA
<Dreadlish> kolejny co by chciał wgrywać wszystko z automatu =.=
<TheNumb> ftpd: jesteś zbędny. Wyjdź <:
<ftpd> Nie mogie, nie mam nóżek.
<TheNumb> ftpd: nie ma nóżek, nie ma ciasteczek.
<TheNumb> Chyba jakoś tak to leciało.
<Szatan> Dreadlish: nie, po prostu moje lenistwo
<foreste> kopilowal ktos aplikacje 32 bit na maszynie 64 bitowej z systemem 64 bit ?
<TheNumb> foreste: e?
<TheNumb> foreste: po co tak cudujesz?
<foreste> bo mam maszyne cloud computing
<foreste> 64 bit
<foreste> a pc mam 32 bit
<TheNumb> no to skompiluj na pc i odpal na serwerze ;x
<TheNumb> Albo skompiluj na serwerze jako 64bit
<TheNumb> Chyba, że chcesz na serwerze skompilować aplikację pod 32 bity ;p
<foreste> na serwerze chce kopilowac aplikacje na koputer 32b
<TheNumb> foreste: cross kompilacja
<foreste> a jak jest z kopilacja kernela  ?
<foreste> metoda debiana
<foreste> jak uruchomic make-kpkg w trybie i386 na 64 bit sys
<Voldenet> make-kpkg --cross-compile - --arch=i386 kernel_image
<Voldenet> jakoś tak
<Voldenet> a i jeszcze możesz fakeroota dorzucić
<foreste> dzieki ;)
<Voldenet> hm... do tego linux32, może
<Voldenet> fakeroot linux32 make-kpkg --cross-compile - -arch=i386 kernel_image
<foreste> szukalem tego w necie ale nie znalazlem ;/
<foreste> a kiedys czytalem o tym
<m477> policja! gleba!
<wojtex> witam
<wojtex> mam taka linijke w C++: system ( "FirefoxPortable.exe http://www.google.pl/?q=fraza ");
<wojtex> i nie wiem jak zastapic "fraza" zmienna wczytywana z klawiatury...
<wojtex> robie to pod windowsem
<wojtex> :-)
<dweller> zmienną
<inzaghi89> wojtex, spod przeglądarki to ma działać, czy spod windowsa bezpośrednio
<Enlik> wojtex: nie rób tego! system() na niefiltrowanych danych jest niebezpieczny.
<Enlik> przynajmniej pod Uniksami, ale zapewne pod windowsem idea działania jest taka sama, więc w najlepszym wypadku będzie czasem działać źle
<nn52> robi to na windzie... :D
<nn52> niech mu sie popsuje :D
<wojtex> inzaghi89: spod windowsa to ma dzialac
<wojtex> a dokladnie spod konsoli
<wojtex> i dziala, ale tylko jak wpisze na sztywno zapytanie
<BlessJah> wojtex: to ty decydujesz o tym jaka to będzie fraza, czy wklepuje ją użytkownik?
<wojtex> wklepuje user
<BlessJah> to bardzo zły pomysł uruchamianie czegoś w ten sposób
 * Enlik zostal zignorowany, ha ha
<BlessJah> Enlik: ja powtarzam za tobą
<wojtex> pod bashem zrobilbym to tak: ./FirefoxPortable.elf http://www.google.pl/?q=$fraza
<wojtex> no ale ja chce to zrobic w C++ pod WIN
<Enlik> needs more quotes
<BlessJah> "googl.com/?q=${fraza}"
<wojtex> w c++ ?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> w bashu
<wojtex> w sumie to moja wersja tez by dzialala
<BlessJah> nie
<wojtex> jak nie jak tak
<Enlik> jak napisałem o „quotes” to nie bez powodu
<BlessJah> ja chcę wygooglować lol;rm -rf /*
<BlessJah> 'lol;rm -rf /*'
<Enlik> BlessJah: ta, jeszcze uruchomi i będzie… backupów prawie na pewno nie ma
<BlessJah> Enlik: może się nauczy
<wojtex> Enlik: uruchomie i co? bash ma zabezpieczenie
<BlessJah> wojtex: nie ma
<wojtex> zreszta wiem co to za komenda
<BlessJah> moja wersja obchodzi zabezpieczenie rm (nie basha)
<DaZ> a moje zsh ma 'zabezpieczenie' i przed tym <:
<BlessJah> DaZ: w takim razie zsh jest do dupy, ogranicza użytkownika
<BlessJah> jak chcę sobie zrobić kuku, to sobie zrobię, proszę mi nie utrudniać
<wojtex> dzieki za pomon w takim razie
<wojtex> pomoc*
<DaZ> tak, pytanie yn, ktore i tak pewnie w standardziej jest wylaczone ogranicza strasznie [;
<BlessJah> wojtex: jeśli to są stringi z c++ to mają przeładowany operator += jeśli się nie mylę
<m477> dzisaj sie pytalem baby na angielskim jaki mamy miesiac
<BlessJah> wojtex: jeśli cstringi to strncat()
<BlessJah> ale musisz odpowiednio większy bufor alokować wcześniej
<Enlik> chociaz w sumie jako polecenie się nie powinno wykonać w tym przypadku, ale inne nieoczekiwane mogą
<BlessJah> Enlik: nie wiem czy windowsowe cmd.exe ma jakiś odpowiednik bashowego ;
<Wizard> BlessJah, : ?
<BlessJah> Wizard :&
<BlessJah> pingowałem?
<BlessJah> nie pingowałem
<m477> kto polewa
 * Szatan polewa luksusową
<m477> is it caturday evening?
<Szatan> ya
<m477> I am so sorry could you be more specific?
<qwerty> witam
<Guest23145> mam pytanie od poczatkujacego, ktos chetny aby pomoc?
<mati75> Szatan: Rafał polewaj
<Szatan> mati75: Mateuszku czy masz ukończone 35 lat? :D
<mati75> pieprzyć kolosa jak wódka na stole
<mati75> Szatan: nie widać?
<m477> kup se kalkulator
<Guest23145> mam Ubuntu 11.10, pobralem gre (archiwum .jar) i nie wiem jak mam "zainstalowac".
<m477> :D
<Skrzyp> :D
<Guest23145> nie mam .sh
<Skrzyp> Kup telefon
<m477> dajcie to na basha
<mati75> minecraft?
<Szatan> mati75: po zdjęciach nie widać :P a po 2 nie jesteś senatorem
<Szatan> Guest23145: java -jar jakiś_jar.jar
<Skrzyp> mati75: nie demotywuj
<Guest23145> Szatan: tak
<Skrzyp> ewentualnie -XMx ileśtamM
<Skrzyp> Czyli wymuszenie więcej ramu
<dweller> to zgadujemy że to minecraft?
<dweller> ;)
<Skrzyp> No kurwa
<Szatan> Skrzyp: nie przeklinaj!
<Skrzyp> Czemu takie debile muszą w to grać?
<dweller> no kurwa
<Guest23145> nie, klon Risk
<Szatan> Wizard: Skrzyp przeklina!!!
<dweller> Wizard to placeholder dla qermita
<Skrzyp> Wizard: dweller przeklnął!!!
<m477> :D
<dweller> z obciętymi prawami
<m477> jakie spoly ...
<Guest23145> jak mam "odpalic" ?
<dweller> w prlu by się odnaleźli
<Skrzyp> Dynamiten
<dweller> Guest23145: java -jar twojagra.jar
<dweller> proste
<m477> odpala to się bombę
<Skrzyp> Ty mu mów
<Skrzyp> On nawet nie wie, co z tym zrobić
<Guest23145> pisalem ze sie ucze
<dweller> Guest23145: z terminala najszybciej
<m477> Guest23145: ile masz lat?
<Guest23145> zagladam tu po pomoc
<dweller> to jak DOS, też masz literki
<Guest23145> tak, juz sie polapalem ze to T
<Skrzyp> Ten nawet nie wie, co to jest ten cały "termynal"
<Skrzyp> Weźcie ode mnie takie dzieci, bo mam im ochotę przy(piiip!)ać
<dweller> idź się utop
<dweller> ;)
<Guest23145> Skrzyp: zdziwilbys sie ...
<Guest23145> jak ktos nowy ma sie nauczyc, jak nie ma pomocy
<Trojanin> powiedział ten, co z mlekiem matki wyssał C++
<m477> Skrzyp: ty tu jestes pewnie najmlodszy
<Skrzyp> E tam
<m477> ****
<Skrzyp> Trojanin: cpp to nie, ale Ruby na przykład, to tak
<Guest23145> ok, zrobione
<Guest23145> thz
<m477> ekhm
<m477> thc*
 * Skrzyp będzie musiał do końca stycznia napisać 5 appek w C#
<dweller> ruby jest dla hipsterstwa
<Guest23145> *thx, nie wiedzialem ze tak sie da
<Skrzyp> thx*
<m477> żal
<Skrzyp> No popacz, popacz
<m477> dweller: to żeś dojebał
<dweller> no bo to prawda
<m477> gUwno
<Skrzyp> reklama> http://codeguru.pl/static/WP7 <amalker
 * m477 nie kilka
<Skrzyp> To nie dostaje.
<Skrzyp> Kto nie klika, ten błądzi
<m477> ok
<dweller> w .pl nie klikam
<Skrzyp> ta
<Guest23145> m477: zgadnij, ciekaw jestem za ktorym trafisz.
<Skrzyp> main.pl też nie klikasz?
<Skrzyp> 13?
<Guest23145> wiecej
<m477> Guest23145: @_@
<dweller> nie wiem co to
<m477> mow albo spadaj, jezu tajemnice siejesz ...
<nn52> hmmm
<Guest23145> zadne tajemnice, ciekaw jestem jak postrzegasz innych
<Skrzyp> i=10: loop do { i++ puts i }
<Guest23145> mam 39 lat
<m477> trolololo
<Skrzyp> :p
<Guest23145> sam chce sie nauczyc
<Skrzyp> A ja jestem Maharadża
<Skrzyp> Czy inny shake arabski
<m477> Skrzyp: gz
<Guest23145> ok, raz jeszcze thx za pomoc
<m477> thz
<m477> nie mam co ogladac
<dweller> same buce tu zostały ;f
<Voldenet> dweller: Ty szczególnie
<bastetmilo> dweller: wypraszam sobie :)
<dweller> ja nie jestem buc, tylko cham, seksista i rasista w pewnym stopniu
<dweller> bastetmilo: wyjątek potwierdza regułę ;)
<m477> wódeczka
<Skrzyp> dweller: parafrazując klasyka
<Skrzyp> A... a... a... ale ja jestem za mały, żeby być bu... bu... bucem.
<dweller> i see what you did there
<m477> TO WY PIER
 * dweller ziewa
<Biszkopcik> echo '1st';
<Skrzyp> return false;
<dweller> map show [3 .. ]
<dweller> u r screwd
<foreste> jakich potrzebuje biblotek zeby kopilowac program 32 bit na 64b maszynie ?
<qrq> Nie wiem :D
<Skrzyp> ia32-*
<qrq> Przeczytałem ciekawego newsa.
<Skrzyp> i lib32-*
<qrq> Autor zdjęcia z lądowania samolotu na rzece Hudson , zdjęcia które było drukowane we wszystkich amerykańskich dziennikach i wyświetlane we wszystkich telewizjach nie zarobił ani centa.
<qrq> Ponieważ serwis na którym ów zdjęcie udostępnił w regulaminie informuje że z chwilą udostępnienia zdjęć w ich serwisie stają się ich własnością.
<Skrzyp> ...
<qrq> I ów serwis zarobił na jego zdjęciu tysiące dolarów na
<Skrzyp> Brawo
<qrq> :)
<Biszkopcik> pieknie
<qrq> http://twitpic.com/135xa
<qrq> Auć :D
<Biszkopcik> ale maja skilla
<Biszkopcik> ci po lewej chodza po wodzie
<qrq> Poświęciłem dziś trochę czasu by sprawdzić ile tego typu serwisów nie posiada podobnych zapisów w regulaminie.
<qrq> I znalazłem jeden :D
<Skrzyp> Oczywiście Dropbox odpada :)
<Skrzyp> Jaki?
<qrq> http://www.mobypicture.com/
<Skrzyp> A wstaw.org?
<Skrzyp> A imgur.com?
<qrq> Tego wstaw nie znam :D
<qrq> "All files are copyrighted © to their respective owners. Imgur directs full legal responsibility of files to their respective users."
<Skrzyp> Czyli niby nie
<Skrzyp> Ale niby tak
<qrq> Ale jest też coś ciekawego...
<qrq> "If you believe that your work has been copied in a way that constitutes copyright infringement, or that your intellectual property rights have been otherwise violated, please provide the following information to our agent:"
<Skrzyp> Widać mają zaplecze prawne niezłe
<qrq> Flickr np niby posiada opcje że można oznaczyć zdjęcie jako copyrighted
<qrq> Ale ma prawo do redystrybucji zdjęć.
<Skrzyp> Flickr jezd be
<Skrzyp> Bo jest z majkroszitu
<qrq> I ten status copyrighted odnosi się tylko do osób postronnych które chciałby skorzystać ze zdjęcia
<qrq> “By submitting, posting or displaying the content you give Google license to reproduce, adapt, modify, translate, publish, publicly perform, publicly display and distribute any Content which you submit, post or display on or through, the Services.”
<qrq> Na FB jest podobnie :)
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-17
<foreste> http://wklej.dug.net.pl/4036 pomoze ktos ?
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek <3
<irk3z> o.O
<m477> :D
<lisu> bry
<m477> witam lisu:)
<lisu> kope lat
<m477> ano
<lisu> poczatek roku, pewnie wiesz jaki młyn w robocie
<m477> ;o ?
<lisu> przez to ostatnio mnie nie było widac tutaj
<m477> :(
<Voldenet> o cholera, nowe twarze
<Voldenet> Szkoda, że lisu to nie troll, bo naszą populację normalni użytkownicy na margines zrzucają
<lisu> Voldenet: a co? uszczupliło się zacne grono krzykaczy z #ubuntu-pl? podejrzewam, ze przejrzeli na oczy i nei potrzebuja juz porad ubuntu, bo przeszli na debian i tym porobne
<Voldenet> nie wiem, ja ubuntu nigdy do celów użytkowych nie miałem
<m477> ;d
<Voldenet> a debiana skończyłem na sarge
<lisu> Voldenet: załuj, dobre stare 8.10 :)
<Voldenet> chociaż nie, mam gdzieś debiana etch
<Voldenet> twoje dobre stare ubuntu odpalające się 40 sekund chce pogadać z moim archem ładującym się 5 sekund?
<Voldenet> Bring it on!
<Voldenet> Chociaż to będzie mecz do jednej bramki >.>
 * lisu na squeezie działa, bo jak dotąd najbardziej stabilny i przewidywalny
<Voldenet> debian stabilny i przewidywalny
<lisu> nie wiem jak dzisiejszy testing z gnome3, ale narazie nie testuje
<Voldenet> ale o ile nie zwolnisz blokady 'testing/unstable' to przestarzały
<lisu> Voldenet: dlatego stabilny :) nie eksperymentuje ostatnio bo nie mam czasu, na "produkcje" tylko stabilne wydania
<lisu> czas na kawe bo zasypiam
<Voldenet> kawa jest dla słabych
<Voldenet> w sumie i tak miałem sobie zrobić przerwę
<Voldenet> /po 20 minutach pracy.../
<m477> kawa fu
<lisu> dzis mocno to ja sie nie czuje
<Voldenet> "Kawa to gówno, jak możesz pić to świństwo" - powiedział Wojtek radośnie łykając kolejną szuflę akodinu
<m477> szuflę?
<m477> co ma jedno do drugiego?
<Voldenet> To samo co drugie do pierwszego
<lisu> 3 słowo z cytatu
<Voldenet> wbrew pozorom, łączy je bardzo głęboka i, niezauważalna dla niewprawnego oka, więź
<sysek> (:
<lisu> czyli 3 słowo z cytatu x]
<m477> widze uzytkownik akodinu
<Voldenet> not quite, odlatuję po kilku tygodniach trybu pracy
<Voldenet> "5h snu w tygodniu"
 * lisu woli dihyromirycetynę x]
<Voldenet> ale przynajmniej zauważyłem, że tolerancja na kofeinę mi się zwiększyła
<Voldenet> mogę 10 filiżanek wypić i nie czuję się nadaktywny
<Voldenet> tak mi się nie chce nic
<lisu> ja po 2 już biegam na wysokości lamperii z prędkością swiatła... troche oszczędniej niz twoje 10 ;]
<Voldenet> no dobra, czas robić, cobym nie był potem w ciemnych zakamarkach człowieka
<Voldenet> (bo przecież nie będę brzydko mówił, ne?)
<lisu> no
<Voldenet> (ne to znaczy 'prawda?' po japońsku)
<Voldenet> ね？
<Voldenet> wiem, fun fact
<sysek> jak cholera
<shpaq> mornin'
<qrq> Witam
<Wizard> cześć qrq
<gjm> Bry
<qrq> gjm Hej
<sysek> o gjm
<gjm> o sysek
<Wizard> o gjm
<Wizard> o sysek
<qrq> Powtórzę się ale wczoraj dowiedziałem się że autor tegoż zdjęcia http://twitpic.com/135xa z lądowania samlotu na rzece Hudson nie zarobił ani centa na nim. A Twitpic , serwis na którym udostępnił ów zdjęcia zarobił tysiące dolarów sprzedając to zdjęcie do wszystkich amerykańskich dzienników.
<Wizard> cóż
<sysek> shit hhappens
<BlessJah> qrq++
<qrq> A wszystko dlatego że regulamin określał że wraz z udostępnieniem zdjęć stają się one własnością serwisu Twitpic.
<Wizard> "chmura" nie wygląda tak: http://img.kafito.eu/4/1843_450.jpg Wygląda tak: http://popnauka.pl/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/840418590_e0569f9b9f.jpg
<BlessJah> argument na czytanie regulaminow i omijanie twitpiców i dropboksów szerokim łukiem
<ftpd> qrq: No i co z tego?
<ftpd> BlessJah: A jaka jest wporozo alternatywa dla Dropboxa?
<BlessJah> ubu one?
<BlessJah> cokolwiek
<ftpd> ubu one mi chyba nie zadziała.
<kklimonda_> qrq: cóż, za niewiedzę się płaci
<bastetmilo> a Dropboks nie usunął z regulaminu tych punktów o prawie do plików?
<ftpd> Ja tam nie wiem. Dropbox jest wporzo i działa.
<kklimonda_> twitpic też działa i jest "wporzo" ;)
<ftpd> W dupie mam, niech sobie będą 'właścicielem' moich logów z muda.
<bastetmilo> a jeśli chodzi o alternatywe jest Ubuntu One - teraz czekamy aż karni napisze klienta na maka :)
<qrq> Wszystko jest w porzo dopóki nie zrobisz zdjęcia które stanie się popularne :D
<bastetmilo> nie ma to jak wielki znak wodny na środku zdjęcia :)
<Voldenet> wszystko jest w porzo dopóki dropbox nie zgadnie twojego hasła do kontenera
<kklimonda_> dropbox nic nie musi zgadywać
<Voldenet> serio? :D
<BlessJah> kklimonda_: zakaz szyfrowania?
<Voldenet> O mój boże, wiedziałem, że to gpg to łamie prawo
<Voldenet> albo nawet kilka
<kklimonda_> BlessJah: nie, dropbox szyfruje wszystko - ale dopiero po swojej stronie
<qrq> A Flickr który wielce chwali się swoimi opcjami licencyjnymi , nie informuje jasno że odnoszą się one jedynie do osób postronnych odwiedzajacych serwis a nie do właściciela serwisu jakim jest yahoo :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: czy mi sie zdaje czy ta chmura to fotoszopka? klauna widze
<Voldenet> kklimonda_: ale możesz dropboxowi wysłać szyfrowany plik
<kklimonda_> BlessJah: więc mają pełen dostęp do niezaszyfrowanych danych (chyba, że ktoś szyfruje ręcznie)
<BlessJah> kklimonda_: no ja po swojej moge zaszyfrowac
<BlessJah> myslalem ze o tym wlasnie mowimy
<kklimonda_> ale tego praktycznie nikt nie robi poza paroma użytkownikami Linuksa
<Voldenet> zresztą po stronie linuxa można zrobić prostego appa z inotify co to będzie szyfrował automatycznie i wrzucał w dropboxa
<Wizard> BlessJah, bo miszczą cię i jeszcze się śmieją ;P
<BlessJah> miszczą?
<BlessJah> niszczą?
<Voldenet> miszczujom
<BlessJah> szczeżuja
<bastetmilo> O. Tu jest to prawa do plików w dropboksowym regulaminie więcej http://blog.dropbox.com/?p=867
<Voldenet> mnie stać na kilka dysków, płyty i inne takie
<Voldenet> więc i tak bym nie użył
<Voldenet> i tak ciekawe
<bastetmilo> A ja lubię wygodę :)
<kklimonda_> dropboxa się używa raczej by łatwo synchronizować pliki między komputerami niż by robić backup
<kklimonda_> (albo przenosić większe rzeczy)
<bastetmilo> mam z psiapsiółą wspólny katalog i wrzucamy do niego fotki np. bardzo wygodne
<bastetmilo> *np. fotki
<qrq> bastetmilo "You retain full ownership to your stuff. We don’t claim any ownership to any of it."
<bastetmilo> i?
<Voldenet> kklimonda: na windowsie mam robocopy
<qrq> Że niby nie kradną :D
<Voldenet> bardzo dobre narzędzie do synchronizacji
<Voldenet> podoba mi się, że jak mam słaby zasięg wifi, to nie ma z tym problemu
<BlessJah> jako linuksiarz wolę już rsynca
<kklimonda> Voldenet: no a ja mam dropboxa na windowsie, na linuksie i na maku (którego nie mam)
<Voldenet> ja też
<BlessJah> niż szyfrowanie i wrzucanie do dropboksa
<BlessJah> kklimonda: dobry argument
<bastetmilo> qrq: nie rozumiem cię. Gdzie to wyczytałeś?
<qrq> http://www.dropbox.com/terms
<kklimonda> Voldenet: i nie mam problemu ze słabym zasięgiem wi-fi etc.
<Voldenet> z tym, że dropbox ma ograniczoną szybkość mocno
<Voldenet> powodzenia w ściąganiu więcej niż megabajt na sekundę, udało się to komuś?
<kklimonda> Voldenet: dropbox potrafi po lanie wszystko wysyłać
<kklimonda> (i po lanie ciągnął mi więcej niż 1MB/s)
<Voldenet> no, po lanie to mi robocopy ciągnął maksymalnie 70M/s
<Voldenet> handluj z tym
<BlessJah> kklimonda: opera tez to potrafi
<BlessJah> wlasnie, operka
<bastetmilo> qrq: nadal nie wiem o co ci chodzi z tym, że niby nie kradą :D
<BlessJah> musze przeanalizowac ich regulamin
<BlessJah> bo to moze byc swietna alternatywa
<qrq> bastetmilo Pisze jasno że przetwarzają zdjęcia jedynie w ramach działania serwisu.
<kklimonda> Voldenet: ale po co skoro dropbox do tego do czego go używam sprawia się idealnie - nie potrzebuję 70M/s bo synchronizuję tylko dokumenty
<kklimonda> (muzykę mam udostępnioną po daap, filmów na laptopie i tak nie oglądam)
<Voldenet> Hm...
<bastetmilo> qrq: po to żeby zrobić podgląd zdjęcia? O to Ci chodzi? OMG. No to faktycznie. Kradną.
<Voldenet> tak lekko licząc to nawet 802.11b da radę streamować 720p z aac
<qrq> bastetmilo Nie :D. Po to żeby zdjęcie znajdowało się w serwisie. Nie udostępniają innym firmom.
<kklimonda> Voldenet: ale laptop musiałby jeszcze radę go odtworzyć
<kklimonda> (plus oglądanie 720p na 11" nie ma sensu)
<Voldenet> ma
<Voldenet> zależy ile masz ppi
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ogladam qvga na 2,4" i ma to sens
<bastetmilo> qrq: nie wiem, może to dlatego że nie wypiłam swojej pierwszej kawy, ale totalnie rozumiem czego się teraz czepiasz.
<Voldenet> bo nawet na ekranie 5" możesz mieć rozdzielczość fill hd
<Voldenet> full*
<kklimonda> Voldenet: ale ja nie przeczę, że hardware da radę - po prostu ja nie widzę sensu w oglądaniu filmów na takim ekranie
<kklimonda> kiedy obok mam 24" full hd
<Voldenet> no...
<qrq> bastetmilo Na http://imgur.com/tos mają nawet podobno "agenta" który się zajmuje prawami autorskimi
<Voldenet> sugerowanie, że imgur wywala pliki
<Voldenet> ostatnio sobie ściągnąłem wszystkie obrazki z imgura parsując tylko ircowe logi
<qrq> Wywala po 6 miesiącach nieaktywności bodajże.
<Voldenet> wyszło tego 240M
<Voldenet> i nie, nie wywala
<BlessJah> Voldenet: sciagaj losowe, niezly mindfuck
<Voldenet> mam wszystkie
<qrq>  Voldenet Zmienili regulamin?
<Voldenet> odpadłem jak zobaczyłem reupnięte gore z 4chana
<Voldenet> qrq: nie wiem, ale
<Voldenet> http://i.imgur.com/h79KF.gif
<Voldenet> to jest wrzucone z 2 lata temu
<Voldenet> albo 3
<Voldenet> i wątpię, żeby ktoś to odwiedzał
<qrq> Voldenet jj.am i wszystko jasne :D
<Voldenet> uhm
<BlessJah> Voldenet: skad wiesz ze sciagnales wszystko, jak tylko parsowales logi?
<BlessJah> tylko 240M by tego bylo?
<Voldenet> nie wyszedł żaden error
<Voldenet> chociaż niektóre obrazki są typu 'blocked by imgur'
<BlessJah> sciagnales wszystko co bylo w logach
<BlessJah> a nie wszystko co bylo na imgurze
<Voldenet> No tak.
<BlessJah> o to mi chodzi wlasnie
<Voldenet> Gdybym ściągał wszystko z imgura to pewnie bym kilkanaście gigabajtów załapał
<qrq> Voldenet "As long as images are getting at least 1 view every 6 months, they will stick around forever."
<Voldenet> hm
<Voldenet> 1 view...
<qrq> No :D
<kklimonda> Voldenet: no to jak obrazek jest "blocked by imgur" to znaczy, że został skasowany ;)
<Voldenet> to nawet losowe crawlery mogą te pliki odnawiać
<Voldenet> albo oznacza, że ktoś wrzucił taki obrazek na imgura
<Voldenet> :>
<kklimonda> taa
<Voldenet> cpś jak z 'potrzebujesz konta 4chan gold aby obejrzeć ten content'
<Voldenet> coś*
<BlessJah> bbl
<qrq> Mimo wszystko mało jest serwisów które nie przejmują prawnie własności intelektualnej.
<Voldenet> dużo jest takich co kradną i nie mają z tym problemu
<Voldenet> wszelkie kwejki i inne klony 9gaga
<Voldenet> dobra, idle chatter urywam, bbl
<qrq> Wystarczy wymienić wielką trójcę , Google , FB i Twitter
<qrq> :D
<qrq> nn52 Joł
<nn52> cześć qrq
<nn52> hmm chyba zablokuje api recaptha :D, tak dla jaj =D
<nn52> reklamy z gg podmieniam swoimi xDDD
<qrq> Hmm
<qrq> How's your chinese?
<nn52> a co to ma do tego?
<BlessJah> nn52: to nie jest etyczne, wiesz o tym?
<nn52> a co to złego że chce zablokować recaptha którego nieda się odczytać .... :P catha  yupu 89SV3G3 może se być :P
<BlessJah> zbytnio hulasz
<nn52> oj tam :>
<nn52> ale ciekawe czy jak podłoże własną, to też będzie działać :D
<woyna> jaki system plikow zrobic najlepiej pod instalacje obok windy?
<Thorbjorn> elo, elo miał ktoś problem "niewidzenia" pendraków/kart pamięci przez system?
<nn52> Thorbjorn: pewnie system widzi pamięć kartySD/pendrive jako "RAW" -> surowa :P
<nn52> temu nie wykrywa
<Thorbjorn> fdisk -l w ogóle nie pokazuje żadnego urządzenia
<nn52> BlessJah: jakie tam nie etyczne Spróbuję zablokować re captha, a podmienić swoją capthą.... nie wiem czy za działa ;P. Reklamy gg jakoś działają - pod podmianie,,, pokazują się moje =F
<Thorbjorn> ale lsusb widzi
<Thorbjorn> nn52: jakieś pomysły?
<nn52> na windowsie widzi?
<Thorbjorn> nie mam windowsa
<nn52> ;D
<Thorbjorn> o ty
<Thorbjorn> a inną kartę widzi
<nn52> a no widzisz, też tak miałam :D
<nn52> nie widziało pena ,a 2giego widziało
<Thorbjorn> jak to rozwiązałaś?
<nn52> i samo sie naprawiło ... :P
<nn52> nie wiem... jak to sie stało - po pewnym czasie ;P
<nn52> chociaż u mnie gparted widział partycje jako - niesoformatowaną partycje
<nn52> ale nie wykrywał go pingwin :P
<woyna> mialem to samo na laptopie msi, nie widzial karty z aparatu
<woyna> przy aktualizacji dystrybucji sie naprawilo
<nn52> woyna: chyba też przy aktualizacji dystrybucji się naprawiło
<sysek> :o
<nn52> hej sysek
<sysek> cześć i czołem
 * |B|enedyktXVI czołem w sysek 
<qrq> Tumlr jest na 39 miejscu w Alexa Ranking. 10 wyżej niż flickr :D
<qrq> Tumblr
<qrq> Jak zwykle Polski filestube najwyżej :D
<qrq> 124
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: :*
<julek> da sie w irssi przeniesc 'okno', tzn. np to co mam otwarte np. jako 5, zeby bylo 2?
<m477> wat
<m477> a
<ftpd> julek: /window move 2
<ftpd> Bo /help window to już za trudne.
<m477> ;]
<julek> dziekuje, nie za trudne
<julek> szukalem sam ale w google:(
<julek> rzadko o cokolwiek tu pytam wiec nie narzekajcie;) zwykle sam szukam rozwiazania
<ftpd> http://www.google.pl/search?ix=hca&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=irssi+move+window
<ftpd> Drugi link.
<julek> :/
<m477> :D
<m477> dobrze ze nie pytasz jak flaszke otworzyc
<julek> m477: wtedy zwrocilbym sie bezposrednio do ciebie
<m477> :-)
<abbus> z kim mam wypic flaszke?
<abbus> nie ma chetnych to trudno
<m477> sam ze soba
<ftpd> Z Panem Bebe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TI96oLRjM0
<m477> Bs->Ds(->KKpi) K.
<sylwek568> witam, potrzebuję kupić dysk na miesiąć na który moge wrzucać pliki i ktoś je może pobierać. Gdzie można takie coś kupić ?
<sylwek568> albo jakie hasło mam wpisać w google
<sylwek568> ?
<sylwek568> bo serwer ftp mi nie bardzo pomaga
<ftpd> Dropbox?
<irk3z> Ubuntuone File
<sylwek568> hym dropbox 2 gb
<sylwek568> trochę mało i czy można z tego publicznie udostepniać pliki ?
<irk3z> sylwek568 co chesz przechowac  i udostepnic ?
<irk3z> doc ?
<irk3z> ubuntuone 5Gb ma w pakiecie za free
<irk3z> 20 Gb chyba 3 $
<irk3z> 3$/miesiac
<m477> sylwek568: mozna
<sylwek568> żeby nie wysyłać 6 razy z mojego dysku to potrzebuję pośrednika na który na chwilę wrzucę pliki. To są filmy
<sylwek568> i z tego można pobrać elegancko
<irk3z> spakuj w rar
<irk3z> zaloz haslo
<irk3z> i upload na server np. fileserver albo filesonic
<sylwek568> nie, ja potrzebuję coś bez limitów
<irk3z> ile gb film  ?
<sylwek568> np 2,1
<sylwek568> gb hd
<irk3z> ubuntuone masz 5 GB
<irk3z> za free
<sylwek568> nie ja mogę zapłacić za dysk tylko nie chce ograniczeń w przesyle
<sylwek568> ale w ubuntu mogę upublicznić ten plik ?
<irk3z> oczywiscie
<irk3z> uzywam na codzien i polecam
<irk3z> dziwi mnie ze na ubuntu ludzie reklamuje dropbox
<sylwek568> a powiesz mi jak ?
<irk3z> new folder
<sylwek568> jestem na one.ubunt
<irk3z> a
<irk3z> ok zarejestruj sie
<sylwek568> mam konto już kupę czasu ;D
<irk3z> https://login.ubuntu.com/+new_account
<irk3z> postępuj zgodnie z intrukcja
<sylwek568> i trzymam sobie tam ważne dane.
<sylwek568> ale jestem debil na dole można zmienić język
<irk3z> :)
<irk3z> ja trzymam projekt i doc
<irk3z> niektore public niektore private
<ftpd> 16:18:00 |       irk3z   | dziwi mnie ze na ubuntu ludzie reklamuje dropbox
<ftpd> irk3z: Bo UO nie ma klientów na inne systemy.
<sylwek568> a jednak to tylko twój link był po polsku. Jestem w file i co? share?
<irk3z> ubuntu windowsa android itd jedynie na MAC nie ma
<ftpd> No właśnie.
<ftpd> ;-)
<irk3z> prace trwaja
<kklimonda> irk3z: dropbox ciągle działa lepiej
<karni> kklimonda: Bo skupiają się na jednej rzeczy. Jeśli miałbym autorytet, też bym powiedział "Ubuntu One, następne pół roku dopieszczamy tylko sync plików."
<kklimonda> karni: nie przeczę
<sylwek568> dobra bez kłutni
<karni> sylwek568: Ktoś tu się kłóci? Dopiero wszedłem.
<sylwek568> jak mogę w końcu upublicznić ten plik ?
<karni> sylwek568: Dropbox czy U1?
<sylwek568> i to i to mam
<sylwek568> obojętne
<sylwek568> najlepiej oba coś wybiorę
<karni> sylwek568: na Db musisz wrzucić do Public folderu i prawym mychy. na U1, klikasz prawym, i wybierasz publish, a potem to samo i public link.
<irk3z> ;)
 * karni wysyła 73 zdjęcia z telefonu na U1
 * m477 fap fap
<karni> Jodła.
<m477> melduje sie na posterunku
<krisss117> witam, jaki znacie lekki i wydajny player filmów ?
<lisu> totem
<krisss117> ok
<krisss117> i jeszcze jedno
<m477> przeciez tam nic nie dziala :<
<m477> VLC
<krisss117> bo mam na lapku windowsa i linuxa na windowsie mogę flash filmy odtwarzać Full HD a na Linux mi się one przycinają
<krisss117> czego to może być wina ?
<krisss117> oba systemy x64
<m477> linuxa
<lisu> sterowników do grafki
<krisss117> yhm, czyli znaleźć najnowsze stery od grafiki ?
<lisu> jaka masz karte grafiki?
<krisss117> intel ... hmm .... moment sprawdzę
<krisss117> Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (secondary)
<lisu> www.google.com/search?hl=pl&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=linux+intel+MobileGM965+%2F+GL960&oq=linux+intel+MobileGM965+%2F+GL960&aq=f&aqi=g-lv1&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1625l22373l0l23078l7l7l0l0l0l2l1478l3370l1.1.1.1.1.1.0.1l7l0
<krisss117> xserver-xorg-video-intel jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<krisss117> czyli nic więcej się nie da z tego wycisnąć L.
<krisss117> :/
<krisss117> zobaczę jeszcze inne linki
<m477> mówiłem ...
<m477> na przyszłość słuchaj się mądrzejszych :-)
<krisss117> heh
<Vorbis^> flasz ssie
<krisss117> witam, mam problem ze sporadycznie wysypującym się mowywem
<krisss117> jest to ubuntu 11.10
<krisss117> standardowy motyw
<krisss117> czasami mam tak, że znikną mi obramowania i przyciski do zamknięcia okna
<krisss117> co może być powodem ?
<krisss117> jak mogę to zlokalizować ?
<kklimonda> krisss117: nic nie poradzisz, flasz na linuksa jest dużo mniej wydajny
 * m477 gotuje zupke :)
<Voldenet> > siedź na grafice intela > narzekaj, że muli
<m477> :D
<Voldenet> od intela wydajniejszy jest nawet trident i hercules
<Voldenet> ps. to prawda
<m477> moze byc najwydajniejsza karta na swiecie ale i tak co z tego, mniej wydajne beda mialy wiecej mocy obliczeniowej ...
<dweller> Voldenet: którego
<dweller> chyba tego pierwszego
<Voldenet> od każdego intela
<Voldenet> wydajniejszy jest każdy trident
<Voldenet> problem?
<m477> here
<dweller> tak, bo mam intela, przeszedłem na nim mirrors edge który wymaga płynności
<dweller> i nie było problemu żadnego
<Voldenet> a ja na mojej nvidii geforce 6600 przeszedłem wiedźmina
<Voldenet> drugiego
<Voldenet> a on też wymaga płynności
<panic_at_school> chłopaki
<panic_at_school> właśnie siedzę nad licencją i zastanawiam się co dodać :D
<panic_at_school> pomoglibyście?
<Ashiren> huh
<Ashiren> ja z licencja poza Dalej albo Accept nie mam nic wspolnego
<panic_at_school> to nie licencja usera
<panic_at_school> licencja dla producentow, dystrybutorow i dostawcow
<nn52> panic_at_school: sam ją piszesz?
<panic_at_school> po dzisiejszym przeczytaniu o tym jak Anna Nowicki i partia Palikota wciska promowanie aborcji, stwierdzilem, ze zamiast wydawac swoj soft na licencji X11/MIT, napisze licencje pro-life, aby takie mendy nie mogly wykorzystywac mojego kodu
<Voldenet> wszelka redystrybucja i modyfikacja kodu w jakiejkolwiek postaci wymaga zgody autora
<Voldenet> prosta licencja :P
<gjm> panic_at_school: looool
<panic_at_school> http://waa.cba.pl/LICENCJA.txt
<panic_at_school> i krzaki :|
<panic_at_school> wrzuce do htmla
<dweller> cba...
<dweller> r u serious?
<ftpd> ...
<dweller> nawet własnej domeny nie masz? ;f
<ftpd> Wiktoria an angel!
<Dreadlish> co to jest?
<ftpd> Smuteczek trochę.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Voldenet> dweller: cba to dobry hosting do tego typu shitu, czemu nie?
<panic_at_school> http://waa.cba.pl/LICENCJA.html
<ftpd> A nie możesz zrobić BSD z dopiskiem 'nie dotyczy palikota'?
<panic_at_school> ftpd: lol
<Voldenet> ;p
<panic_at_school> juz widze jak palikot soft tworzy :D
<ftpd> panic_at_school: Weź to jakoś poformatuj.
<panic_at_school> pozawijam
<ftpd> A nie w <pre> wpierdolił i cwamy.
<ftpd> ;-)
<woyna> i akurat mnie z ircem rozlaczylo ;p
<dweller> Voldenet: co bardziej ogarnięty bóbr znajdzie sobie u kogoś miejsce na serwerze
<dweller> na lepszych warunkach ;f
<ftpd> 2. Zakazuje się korzystania, rozpowszechniania i kopiowania oprogramowania licencjonowanego na zasadach licencji Wiktoria an Angel Copyleft & Pro-Life License, jeżeli:
<ftpd> - oprogramowanie wykorzystujące jakikolwiek składnik, część lub całość licencjonowanego oprogramowania:
<ftpd> a) promuje lub ma promować praktyki niedozwolone.
<ftpd> Jakie to jest smutne.
<panic_at_school> przeformatowane - F5
<ftpd> Jesteś jakimś katolem?
<ftpd> Czy innym tego typu oszołomem?
<Voldenet> dweller: 'lepsze warunki', hah ha ha ha
<panic_at_school> nie jestem katolikiem, ale wyzynania dzieci nie akceptuje
<ftpd> A to weź dopisz coś jeszcze o pieskach.
<dweller> ten kanał zszedł do kanału
<ftpd> Bo ja mam gdzieś bachory, ale jak ma być pro-life, pieski są wporzo.
<ftpd> A jak bedzie o samych bachorach, nic nie wydam na Twojej licencji :(
<Voldenet> dweller: ryjemy w gównie po kolana, masz coś do dodania?
<ftpd> O ja....
<ftpd> 19:52:02 | panic_at_sc   | przeformatowane - F5
<ftpd> Zostawił <pre> i dodał entery na ślepo.
<Voldenet> ....
<ftpd> Nie ma to jak profi-webdesign.
<dweller> Voldenet: nie, wyczerpałeś temat
<Voldenet> Zawsze do usług
<Voldenet> rc.d stop network
<ftpd> O, do tego jeszcze javascript jakichs reklam.
<ftpd> <script type='text/javascript' src='http://go.arbopl.bbelements.com/bb/bb_one2n.js'></script>
<panic_at_school> jestescie jak zawsze pomocni
<Voldenet> lol
<Voldenet> panic_at_school: porządne formatowanie masz w manualach
<Voldenet> zrób tak samo
<Voldenet> b) wklej to na pastebina i daj link do rawa
<panic_at_school> ke?
<panic_at_school> w jakich manualach?
<Voldenet> w manualach
<Voldenet> manualnych
<ftpd> manualicznych.
<ftpd> panic_at_school: A to się musi tak debilnie nazywać?
<panic_at_school> nie, bedzie nie nazywac inaczej
<panic_at_school> za długia nazwa :D
<ftpd> Gówno License.
<ftpd> Albo Oszołom License.
<panic_at_school> what ever
<panic_at_school> ale gratuluje
<panic_at_school> jezeli oszołomem jest dla Ciebie ten, kto ma swoje własne zdanie, to masz niezle (jak to ująłeś) gówno pod deklem ;)
<dweller> qermit: ale burdel tu dopuszczasz
<drath_bb> Przekliniak: utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Enlik> licencja licencją, ale ogólnie racja
<woyna> a co do tego jak odpalic ubuntu, ktorego nie ma po instalacji macie pomysl?:P
<drath_bb> Witam po drobnej przerwie...
<ftpd> panic_at_school: Stary, weź walnij piwo piweczko, odpocznij sobie. A potem popatrz na ten 'projekt' z boku, na spokojnie. Piszesz licencję nie mając zielonego pojęcia o robieniu tego; zerżnąłeś kilka nadętych słów z innych tego typu dokumentów, ale poza tym to sam bełkot, który dowolny prawnik Ci podważy w minutę. Najgorsze, że robisz to wszystko, bo 'boisz się, że Twojego softu użyje ktoś o poglądach, które się nie zgadzają z Twoim
<ftpd> Czy to nie jest niedorzeczne? Ten pomysł jest po prostu tak absurdalnie głupi i zbędny, że aż strach.
<ftpd> W nosie mam Twoje poglądy na aborcję, miej je sobie. Oszołomstwem nie są te poglądy, tylko fakt robienia tego, co Ty (nieudolnie) próbujesz.
<drath_bb> woyna: cos wiecej o sposobie instalacji?
<ftpd> Poza tym to trochę słabo według wizji otwartości oprogramowania. Chcesz rozdawać, ale tylko tym, którzy Ci się spodobają.
<dawiss> czesc, orientuje sie ktos czy ubuntu domyslnie loguje czas wlaczenia wygaszacza w gnomie?
<woyna> <woyna> pytanko: zainstalowalem nimfe na ext4 obok xp, to znaczy, zainstalowalem to na partycji, ktora wczesniej byla nierozpoznana. instalacja poszla normalnie. po restarcie wlacza sie od razu xp, nowej partycji nie widac. instalowac te gadzety zeby xp widzial ext4? od czego zaczac? macie jakas podpowiedz? wiem, ze najlatwiej byloby z xp zrezygnowac, ale nie mam co zrobic z plikami na razie
<ftpd> Co to 'nimfe'?
<woyna> 10.04 bodajze
<ftpd> Lucid, znaczy?
<dweller> woyna: gruba pewnie (na pewno) nie ma
<ftpd> 'nimfa' to ta pedalska polska nazwa? Nie znałem.
<dawiss> jak sie wlacza sam xp
<dawiss> to nie ma
<woyna> no ale od czego zaczac?
<ftpd> No, gruba ewidentnie nie ma.
<dawiss> instalacji gruba
<dawiss> wlacz live cd
<ftpd> AFAIR lucid na koniec pyta, czy chcesz gruba.
<ftpd> I pewnie dałeś nie.
<drath_bb> woyna: grub Ci nie startuje? Czy pierwszy jest xp?
<ftpd> woyna: Jak tam nic jeszcze nie ma, to po prostu zainstaluj jeszcze raz. Szybciej będzie, nim Cię nauczymy stawiać gruba z livecd.
<woyna> w ogole nie ma wyboru, nie startuje
<panic_at_school>  ftpd: a Ty że niby co?
<ftpd> woyna: Podczas instalacji co odpowiedziałeś na pytanie o gruba?
<woyna> ale nie kojaze zeby pytal czy instalowac grubego
<ftpd> Na 100% server pyta.
<panic_at_school> ftpd: zamiast napisac, że uważasz, że nie ma to sensu, to piszesz jak 12 letni gówniaż, któremu ktoś wszedł na "honor"
<dawiss> sprawdz czy masz w ogole /boot/grub
<ftpd> panic_at_school: No przecież napisałem?
<panic_at_school> ftpd: a potem masz pretencje, że ktoś Cię taktuje niepoważnie
<ftpd> Czy desktop też, to nie jestem pewien.
<woyna> dawiss: nie mam jak sprawdzic bo w ogole nie widze partycji
<panic_at_school> ftpd: napisałeś po 10 innych debilnych tekstach, które nie były potrzebne
<dawiss> live cd
<drath_bb> a jak partycje tworzyles? Dales / ?
<gjm> panic_at_school: ty lepiej pisz tą swoją licencję ;>
<ftpd> woyna: Zabootuj się z livecd, tak czy tak.
<ftpd> i zobacz, co pokaże df
<woyna> kurcze, nie mam drugiej maszyny zeby sie konsultowac
<ftpd> A to na livecd nie dają internetu?
<dawiss> a live cd nie ma clienta irc?
<woyna> dobra, zaraz wracam
<ftpd> 20:15:06 CTCP VERSION reply from woyna: mIRC v7.22 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<dawiss> orientuje sie ktos czy ubuntu domyslnie loguje czas wlaczenia wygaszacza w gnomie?
<ftpd> Takiego nie.
<dawiss> moze byc nawet irssi :)
<drath_bb> z live zainstalujesz irssi spokojnie...
<nn52> PHP Notice:  ob_end_flush(): failed to delete buffer zlib output compression in /home/www/test.ciekawe.sg/t3/ < skrypt do dupy, czy coś z php nie tak? :P
<gjm> ale ssh to pewnie jest
<ftpd> Ja to wiem.
<ftpd> Ale czy on wie?
<drath_bb> nn52: sprawdz czy serwer i skrypt razem nie maja wlaczonej kompresji...
<dawiss> da rade
<drath_bb> jesli oba maja moze sie ghryzc
<nn52> nie wiem nawet jak :P. server to nginx :P.
<ftpd> php_info?
<nn52> 2012/01/15 16:33:55 [error] 27892#0: *1 FastCGI sent in stderr: "PHP Notice:  ob_end_flush(): failed to delete buffer zlib output compression in /home/www/test.ciekawe.sg/t3/install/templates/script.tpl on line 139 < takie coś było dalej
<nn52> czekajo :P
<dawiss> woyna: http://debian.linux.pl/threads/628-GRUB-instalacja-konfiguracja-naprawa-itp
<nn52> mam wgrane na inną domene :P ( server ten sam)
<drath_bb> nn52: phpinfo powinien miec albo pobierz skrypt forum przema lub wordpressa i tam wykrywa przy instalacji
<nn52> http://zaraz.tk/check_files.php w takim razie
<dawiss> woyna: po co Ci w ogole linux :) ?
<drath_bb> juz patrze
<ftpd> O matko.
<ftpd> nie do zapisu ! Spróbuj ustawić prawa do zapisu przez FTP używając komendy: chmod 777 files
<ftpd> Co to ma być?
<nn52> lol server stoi w sg... piractwo zakazane! ;P
<nn52> zresztą ja też tu stoję i śpię =D
<ftpd> Kto normalny radzi 777?
<nn52> install.php	: Brak pliku ! < to jest śmieszniejsze :D
<nn52> matko 3 w nocy a ja nie spie....
<woyna-_> jestem na live cd
<drath_bb> ok
<drath_bb> czyli w skrypcie wylacz zlib
<nn52> którym? :D
<ftpd> W tym, który Ci wali warningi?
<drath_bb> serwer robi za skrypt
<nn52> w zasadzie robi 3 gigowe  logi ;F
<drath_bb> przy tym w ktorym jest blad zlib
<nn52> czyli serv Okie dokie ;D
<nn52> jakiś cms musze sobie wgrać
<dawiss> woyna-_: http://debian.linux.pl/threads/628-GRUB-instalacja-konfiguracja-naprawa-itp
<drath_bb> w kazdym bedziesz miala taki blad jesli ma wlaczona kompresje przez skrypt.
<nn52> nie :P
<nn52> na forum nie mam
<nn52> wcześniej był Drupal
<nn52> i nie było
<nn52> ;]
<nn52> co kto myśli o "PHP-Fusion 7" vs. "Joomla" ?:D
<woyna-_> ok dawiss, wnikam [;
<drath_bb> nn52: ja wolalem zawsze z joomla sie bawic
<nn52> a co ma takieguż joomla? :D
<drath_bb> ale co osoba to zapewne zdanie wlasne bedzie...
<drath_bb> szybka prosta przyjemna..
<drath_bb> zalezy w sumie do czego to ma byc
<nn52> kolega kiedyś mówił - "spróbój przenieśc na inny server", to reinstall , bo biała strona sie pokaze, ale nie wnikam, prztestuje pier PHP Fusion
<drath_bb> bo wordpress tez fajny jest
<nn52> oo wiem co zrobie, zainstaluj php fusio ni usune stopke! aaa :evil:
<nn52> zainstaluje i usune
<ftpd> Tę, w której jest napisane 'powered by php-fusion'?
<nn52> ano ano! :D ale będę wredna :D
<Voldenet> php-fusion ma jedną wadę
<Voldenet> jest w top10 w 'webapps exploits'
<drath_bb> hrhr to Ci skrypt zapewne padnie
<drath_bb> po usunieciu
<nn52> czemu padnie? :D to sie przerobi :P by nie padł
<nn52> ale ume wpis, który wywołuje stopkę , ale stopka będzie
<nn52> usunę/
<nn52> ciekawe po jakim czasię zaczną do mnie pisać " masz usunięta stopkę" przywróć ją albo pogrozimy palcem
<drath_bb> kto wie jakie tam zabezpieczenia maja...
<ftpd> nn52: Wiesz, to tak troszki nieładnie. Dają Ci za friko soft, dzięki któremu nie musisz się uczyć PHP i innych takich gównien, a w zamian chcą tylko małego napisiku 'korzystam z ich softu, ich soft jest fajny'.
<nn52> ale to będzie reklama w "Blacksites" :D
<drath_bb> ftpd: nie jestem pewien ale ja tu troche zart wyczywam...
<drath_bb> normalnie jak ktos stawia cos takiego do uzytku to watpie zeby przeszkadzalo tych pare literek i watpie zeby komukolwiek chcialo sie usuwac...
<drath_bb> nn52: tak w ogole to witaj hrhr...
<nn52> a no siema siema ;)
<nn52> ło... chamody 666.... yhhh
<ftpd> Może od razu 777 :(
<ftpd> Jezu, jak tak można? Ja wiem, że phpBB jest durne. A ten cały 'Przemo' to już w ogóle. Ale sugerować biednemu userowi 'zrób 777'?
<drath_bb> ciekawe co z tym martwym grubem
<DaZ> 777 to podstawa
<drath_bb> co zlego w 777?
<ftpd> Zaraz zrobię chmod -R 777 /, bo Przemo kazał.
<dawiss> nie zapomnij o sudo ;D
<ftpd> $ whoami
<ftpd> root
<ftpd> ;-)
<drath_bb> ftpd:masz podane pliki przeciez
<ftpd> drath_bb: No. I potem byle lamus mi tam wejdzie i podmieni kwiatuszki.jpg na dymanie pedała w dupę.
<nn52> wszędzie tak każą .. by było łatwiej i szybciej
<nn52> zasadniczo wystaczy 777 na files i config.php przy instalacji
<nn52> ew photgallery
<drath_bb> a raczej foldery
<drath_bb> ftpd: tylko dziwne ze nie podmieniaja...
<ftpd> Ech. A potem przyjdzie taki, postawił dwa phpBB by Przemo, jednego WP, i pół joomli i pisze w CV 'dobra znajomość administracji serwerami linux'.
<DaZ> zaawansowana obsługa programu winrar
<dawiss> ftpd, a byles kiedys na rozmowie gdzie nie sprawdzali umiejetnosci?
<ftpd> DaZ: To się chyba podciąga pod 'oprogramowanie biurowe' :P
<drath_bb> ftpd: tylko dziwne ze nie podmieniaja...wole 7
<ftpd> dawiss: Nie. Ale przez takie bzdury CV idioty może w ogóle wzięte pod uwagę, zamiast do kosza.
<DaZ> dunnolol, ja tm widziałem taką linijke w ciwi :f
<drath_bb> DaZ: wole 7z
<drath_bb> mialo byc
<nn52> "zaawansowana obsługa programu winrar" hahahaha xD
<ftpd> Ja nie umiem korzystac z winrar.
<nn52> ja znam unrar
<drath_bb> ftpd: piwiedz mi kto teraz nie ubarwia w cv?
<nn52> win rar?? co to ?? aaa te windowsowy gniot :P
<drath_bb> take czasy...
<ftpd> nn52: Wiesz, że pisanie '??' to błąd i powinni za to strzelać w tył głowy?
<DaZ> co ty ??
<nn52> Dobrze że niema kary śmierci w Polsce.....
<DaZ> szkoda, że nie ma.
<ftpd> No.
<Dreadlish> no szkoda, że nie ma :(
<drath_bb> nn52: tak ten ci 99% osob lamie licencje
<nn52> Jak odwiedzam polske, to nie moga mi łba ustrzelić
<ftpd> A dostęp do Internetu powinien być wydawany na podstawie egzaminu 'czy masz mózg'.
<jacekowski> ktos na fosdem jedzie?
<ftpd> w ogóle w wieku 16 lat powinien być taki egzamin. I każdy, kto nie zda, musiałby obowiązkowo chodzić w pomarańczowym kombinezonie i legalne powinno być zabicie go przez kogokolwiek, kto znał, w dowolnej chwili.
<nn52> ftpd: masz rację... i tak internet ostatnio to forum dla polaków... =D
<ftpd> jacekowski: Bardzo możliwe, że ja.
<ftpd> jacekowski: Ale to się na dniach wyjaśni.
<jacekowski> o, jak bedziesz wiedzial to daj znac
<ftpd> kk
<nn52> ftpd: w Korea'i Południowej przy rejestracji gdziekolwiek należy podać KSSN ( społecznościówki,serwisy typu YT,gry MMO, chaty) - KSSN wpuszcza dopiero jak masz 15+
<ftpd> Prywatnie raczej się nie kopnę, szkoda mi siana trochę.
<ftpd> nn52: Mega.
<ftpd> Podoba mi się.
<nn52> i nikt na to się nie skarży
<nn52> KSSN, to odpowiednik polskiego PESEL
<nn52> w Singapurze, też trzeba taki kod podać.
<ftpd> I tak powinno być.
<drath_bb> blackberry niedlugo porta aplikacji z andka ma wydac...
<ftpd> A nie trzynastolatki z cyckami na fotce.
<nn52> ftpd: chyba też 15+ jak sie nie mylę
<jacekowski> ftpd: ale to grosze na dojazd
<nn52> ftpd: i dziwki typu esmidiablica - żenujące...
<drath_bb> nn52: zacznijmy od tego ze tam bez tunelow neta nie da sie przegladac
<ftpd> nn52: A kto to esmidiablica?
<nn52> drath_bb gdzie nie da sie przeglądąc bez tunelów?
<ftpd> O, za pisanie 'neta' też strzał w głowę. I za 'folder'.
<ftpd> jacekowski: Jakoś nie widzę groszowyh lotów z Psn.
<jacekowski> ile ci proponuje?
<nn52> ftpd: a taka laska, 13tka, co nagrała swoje sextape i poszło w neta, w potem na fotce płakała że mają takie prawa jak wyzywać od dziwek
<jacekowski> Psn?
<nn52> drath_bb> nn52: zacznijmy od tego ze tam bez tunelow neta nie da sie przegladac << - to znaczy gdzie nie można? :D
<ftpd> jacekowski: Do tego nie stac mnie byloby raczej na ten hotel, co zawsze.
<drath_bb> korea japonia tamte regiony podobno potrafia blokowac niezle
<jacekowski> ftpd: bo ty tez wymagania masz
<ftpd> jacekowski: POZ, mówiąc bardziej światowo.
<nn52> drath_bb: pierwsze słysze :P Japonia ? blokować?, Korea?? chyba że Północna
<BlessJah> w polnocnej jest internet?
<BlessJah> intranet?
<nn52> BlessJah: jest
<nn52> intranet
<nn52> nawet system operacyjny mają - RedStar OS
<ftpd> jacekowski: No mam, nie będę na UNB nocował.
<jacekowski> ULB
<BlessJah> intranet != internet
<nn52> BlessJah: i sieć 3G :) , ale tylko dla elit :P
<ftpd> ULB.
<drath_bb> a nie wiem ktora... potrafia sie czesto dobijac i na fw pozniej widac
<ftpd> Soraski.
<nn52> internet za NATem  tak się wyraże
<nn52> jedyny normalny internet to w Ruskiej ambasadzie ( satelitarny)
<nn52> w pn. korreii
<ftpd> jacekowski: From Dev to DevOps
<ftpd> Znowu?
<ftpd> Cały tamten rok w Jansonie były devopsy...
<drath_bb> nn52:Ciekawe czy ruskich probuja podsluchhgiwac...
<nn52> nie wiem, ponoć internet ruskich jest szyfrowany
<nn52> tzn.. przekazy pomiędzy satelitą a odbiornikiem
<ftpd> Ta, rot trinacet.
<drath_bb> ostatnio w jakiejs agencji wirusa odkryli bo serwer zaczal sie dziwnie zachowywac...
<drath_bb> to chyba w japonii sprobuje znalezc posta o tym
<nn52> drath_bb prędzej chiny kontynentalne  blokują
<nn52> raz tam byłam, to na fb był problem się dostać :P dałam se na looz na 4 lata z fb ... :P
<drath_bb> nn52: bb wymyslilo fajny patent z przesylem bt wystarczy wybrac dane i plecami zblizyc dwa terminale i tyle...
<nn52> intenet to szybkość powalajązych do 1mbps ;P
<jacekowski> ftpd: byles w zeszlym roku?
<drath_bb> to ladnie tam maja
<nn52> minecraft na laptopie aktualizował mi się 9 godzin :P... fajnie nie  ?? :D ... stare czasy
<nn52> 0,2-12kb/s realnego :P
<nn52> szał
<ftpd> jacekowski: Tak.
<ftpd> jacekowski: I trzy lata temu.
<drath_bb> no w polsce na przycietym spod gsm bym sie nie zdziwil
<nn52> chociaż w  honkongu to japa mi spadła w kafejce :P
<nn52> 150mbps w każdej kafejce...... =D dobra.. ja lece :P bd rano =D
<ftpd> Ufff, śmierć błędziarzom.
<drath_bb> boje sie troche polaczenia nadajnikow orange i tmobile bo nie wiem co z tego wyjdzie
<drath_bb> w sensie zeby nie bylo gorzej to bedzie juz fajnie...
<ntat> Próbował ktoś napisać swojego chatbota?:)
<ftpd> Si. Nawet z efektami.
<ftpd> Na przykład kolesie od cleverbota.
<ntat> ftpd, a Ty pisałeś?
<ftpd> ntat: Nie, ja się brzydzę programoaniem.
<inzaghi89> ftpd, podobnie jak u mnie. Tylko w moim przypadku to programowanie nie potrafi mnie zrozumieć;d
<inzaghi89> ja mogę go prosić o działanie, ni ciu la... nie słucha
<ftpd> Ja gardzę programerstwem i grafiką.
<ftpd> http://www.steve.org.uk/Reference/AdminSpotting/Adminspotting-800x800b.jpg
<ftpd> O.
<Skrzyp> ftpd: wtftpd?
<ftpd> Skrzyp: ja jestem pure- ;-)
<Skrzyp> Mentos pjur
<djmentos> szoking hazard
<uh4> ubuntu 11.10 nie ma jeszcze polskiego peÅlnego?
<uh4> i czemu tutaj takie krzaki wystepuja
<Skrzyp> Bo to tereny zielone są
<Skrzyp> Uważaj, bo tam po lewej pokrzywy rosną
<uh4> w konsoli to nie ma pl znakow w prograach mc / ekg
<Skrzyp> Tfuj ploblem
<Trojanin> uh4: z kodowaniem masz kłopot
<Trojanin> w całym systemie pewnie
<ftpd> A ekg jest głupie i nie umie utf8.
<Skrzyp> Jakie masz locale?
<ntat> umie, tylko trzeba wiedzieć jak
<Skrzyp> EKG to niektórym leży na sercu :)
<konradb> hio
<konradb>  getty[6845]: /dev/hvc0: No such file or directory
<konradb> jak to naprawic?
<konradb> mam tego mase w logach, co 10s
<uh4> Trojanin: nie tylko na koncie ssk i w niektorych programach
<uh4> ssk/ssh*
<nn52> boom :P
<nn52> nie śpie heh :P : zlib.output_compression = On; || zlib.output_compression_level = -1 , dobrze jest?
<ftpd> O matko, błędziarz :(
<nn52> o jej :P
<nn52> popraw mnie :(
<ftpd> konradb: Xen?
<uh> łóżźćśą
<konradb> ftpd: tak, ale jak to naprawić? :D
<nn52> ftpd: a co  jest źle?
<uh> no to tylko ekg krzaki robi
<uh> a ekg2 czyta utf?
<ftpd> uh: ekg nie umie utf8
<uh> a ekg2
<ftpd> uh: luit -encoding 'ISO 8859-2' ekg
<ftpd> I zadziaa.
<uh> w sumie tak
<uh> dzieki
<ftpd> Taka trochę proteza, ale jest.
<ftpd> konradb: Masz conssole=hvc0 przy kernelu?
<ftpd> uh: ekg2 może już i umie utf-8, ale to zawsze był taki crap, że szkoda gadać.
<konradb> ftpd: podsawowe pytanie
<konradb> potrzebował bede reboota? :D
<Skrzyp> TA!
<konradb> njneee
 * konradb @kantorek.org ~$ uptime
<Skrzyp> Chrzanić uptime
<konradb>  22:26:23 up 208 days,  8:34,  3 users,  load average: 0.18, 0.15, 0.10
<Filar> >ftpd< CTCP USERINFO
<konradb> :D
<Filar> -ftpd- USERINFO Chuj mi na imię.
<Filar> hahaha
<kklimonda> konradb: ten uptime mówi tylko tyle, że nie wiesz czy serwer wstanie po restarcie ;)
<konradb> kklimonda: true
<konradb> :D
<konradb> ale chodzi o to, ze nie jest konieczny reboot
<konradb> to tylko syfi mi logi ;-D
<ftpd> Jak nie jest?
<ftpd> I co to jest 208 dni uptime?
<ftpd> konradb: A masz /etc/init.d/hvc*?
<konradb> nie
<ftpd> To co Ci spawnuje to getty?
<konradb> idk :D
<ftpd> idk?
<konradb> nie wiem :P
<ftpd> A.
<ftpd> A co wiesz?
<konradb> że mam /
<konradb> i chyba /etc/
<kklimonda> pewnie ma /etc/init/hvc* ;)
<ftpd> Aha.
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> No init.
<ftpd> A co ja napisałem?
<ftpd> O ja głupia cipa, koszyczka zapomniałem...
<kklimonda> są /etc/init/ i /etc/init.d/
<ftpd> Przepraszam.
<ftpd> Tak tak, pisałem szybko.
<konradb> :DD
<konradb> mam :)
<konradb> i jest sprawdca
<konradb> sprawca*
<konradb> exec /sbin/getty -8 38400 hvc0
<ftpd> A potrzebujesz tego do czegoś?
<kklimonda> skoro ma to pewnie potrzebuje
<konradb> ;-D
<konradb> najpierw musze sprawdzić co to robi
<ftpd> No chyba nie.
<ftpd> To nie jest hardware clock?
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Nie, nie jest.
<Dreadlish> nie ;p
<ftpd> Na szczęście.
<Dreadlish> Hardware Virtualization Console jakby ktoś nie wiedział :D
<kklimonda> wirtualna konsola Xena
<ftpd> hvc0 is the Xen hypervisor console. Is the administrator of the Xen host logging into your virtual machine.
<kklimonda> działa tak jak serial, tylko wirtualnie
<Voldenet> jest /etc/rc.d
<Voldenet> nie rozumiem
<ftpd> No dobra.
<konradb> moge to rm? :D
<ftpd> I teraz: po co to komu? domU tego do czegokolwiek potrzebuje, czy tylko jakieś emergency?
<Dreadlish> tak
<ftpd> I sobie skilluj to wiszące getty.
<ftpd> Jak nie chcesz reboota.
<kklimonda> ftpd: no to jest emergency, ale raczej nie "tylko"
<Voldenet> 'po co to komu?' -> tak
<Voldenet> Prawidłowa odpowiedź, migają lampki
<kklimonda> ale faktycznie można ubić
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: to nie do tego było :D
<Voldenet> ale i tak zabawne
<Voldenet> HE HE
<Dreadlish> a ja tu mam problem
<Dreadlish> HE HE
<Voldenet> prawie jak wyrwane z kontekstu 'ja już trzepałem'
<Dreadlish> openboxa mi się nie chce
<Dreadlish> i nie wiem co mi sie chce
<Voldenet> konsoli używaj
<Dreadlish> nie
<Voldenet> środowiska pierdol
<Dreadlish> firefoxa/opery nie odpale w terminalu
<konradb> hm, mówne to do /dev/
<konradb> a nie ;p
<Voldenet> o rety
<Voldenet> ;(
<ftpd> Dreadlish: No ale odpalisz sobie X11 z fullscreenową operą.
<ftpd> A reszta z konsoli.
<Voldenet> no cóż, odpal iksy bez niczego
<Voldenet> i do odpowiednich displayów wysyłaj aplikacje
<Voldenet> ja tak robiłem przez jakiś czas, jak miałem masakrycznie słaby sprzęt
<ftpd> Problem tylko z przeklejaniem linków.
<ftpd> Ale ja pisałem do pliku 'a' i sobie pod TWM-em przeklejałem do browsera.
<Dreadlish> nie jest tak masakrycznie słaby
<Voldenet> ftpd: jest lepszy sposób
<kklimonda> konradb: jeżeli to nie jest wirtualna maszyna na xenie to możesz po prostu wywalić /etc/init/hvc0.conf (albo /etc/init/tty0.conf)
<Voldenet> w kliencie łapiesz linki, łapiesz pod firefoxem dodatkiem
<kklimonda> konradb: albo jeszcze lepiej skopiuj w bezpieczne miejsce na przyszłość
<Dreadlish> tylko nie chce mi sie openboxa znowu męczyć
<Dreadlish> bo deko znudził się
<ftpd> Voldenet: Teraz tak, ja to robiłem wieki temu.
<Voldenet> w ten sposób jest nawet wygodniej
<Voldenet> a
<ftpd> Ja zawsze fluxboksa katowałem.
<Voldenet> wieki temu to się ręcznie na pinga w ircu odpowiadało
<Voldenet> true story
<Dreadlish> wieki temu to adsl.neoplus.tpnet.pl nie było
<ftpd> No ja te machlojki robilem, jak X11 jeszcze nie bylo modularne.
<Voldenet> było sdi
<ftpd> I mialem kompletny system (freebsd) z <20 pakietow.
<Voldenet> phi, dużo
<Dreadlish> było sdi
<Dreadlish> i stałe ip 217.97.*.*
<Voldenet> ja miałem kompletny system w 5 pakietach
<ftpd> Dużo?
<ftpd> gettexty
<ftpd> i perle.
<ftpd> Niestety.
<ftpd> za czasów 5.0 wyjęli perla z basesystemu, ale stał się dependem absolutnie wszystkiego w portach :P
<Voldenet> perl jest taki uniwersalny, że używanie czegokolwiek innego powinno być karą
<ftpd> Spoko, browsuj perlem.
<ftpd> Chociaż, hmm, od biedy...
<Dreadlish> :D
<ftpd> Tylko YT słabo.
<Dreadlish> pisz system w perlu
<Voldenet> yt też się da
<Dreadlish> pisz perla w perlu'
<Voldenet> odpalasz emulatora xorg w perlu
<ftpd> ja sobie raz perlem uratowalem system
<ftpd> jak mi zrobili 'dla jaj' chmod -x /bin/* /sbin/*
<Voldenet> use Emu::Xorg;
<Voldenet> use Web::Renderer;
<Voldenet> use Emu::FlashPlayer;
<Voldenet> dalej już z górki
<ftpd> Teraz Panie to java. com.world.the.rule() bardziej.
<Voldenet> teraz panie to python
<ftpd> Ale trafiasz na Grecję i masz NullPointerException.
<Voldenet> def main(argc,argv):
<Voldenet>                                                                                                                 (wcięcia w kodzie są ważne)
<Voldenet> Grecja i null pointer?
<Voldenet> w terminologii komputerowej nie ma nawet słowa opisującego jej sytuację
<ftpd> Ja nie wiem.
<ftpd> 21:32:23 |        ftpd   | Ja gardzę programerstwem i grafiką.
<ftpd> Wiem tylko, że jak java i fail, to NPE.
<ftpd> To skojarzyłem.
<Voldenet> Ja gardzę wszystkim.
<Voldenet> A więc nie gardzę niczym.
<Skrzyp> OOME
<Voldenet> :>
<ftpd> Ja nie gardzę Glenmorangie, które radośnie popijam niniejszym.
<Skrzyp> Za co?
<Skrzyp> Ja rozumiem, że w ramach protestu SOPA się wyłącza usługi, ale żeby FTP?
<Voldenet> ftp i tak ssie, diluj z tym
<qermit> coś tam sie znalazło
<sysek> eje
<Skrzyp> 1
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477> wódko tyś jest jak zdrowie
<bastetmilo> m477: masz wódkę? podziel się
<tajwanuser> ja mam wodke
<tajwanuser> i nie otwieram:)
<tajwanuser> << silna wola:)
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-18
<Biszkopcik> tajwanuser: ta, niech m477 to zobaczy
<tajwanuser> ;>
<marcin> witam
<marcin> jest ktoś?
<marcin> mam pytanko
<marcin> jakie środowisko graficzne ma lepsze wsparcie lxde czy xfce??
<Skrzyp> Openbox
<Skrzyp> :)
<marcin> chciałbym fedore pobrać i zastanawiam się jaką
<marcin> openbox tego chyba nie ma na ich stronie
<Skrzyp> A idź pan
<Voldenet> Good morning, good morning. We've danced the whole night through, good morning, good morning to you.
<qrq> Witam
<lisu> o/
<m477> ehh
<m477> ale sike wczoraj zchlame
<TheNumb> m477: a może to już dzisiaj? Bo widać, że jeszcze trzyma ;D
<lisu> wspolczuje
<m477> ;]
<sysek> hm
<sysek> te ubuntu 11.10 juz nadaje sie do uzytku ?
<sysek> czy lepiej poczekac do 12.04 ?
<kklimonda> nadaje sie
<ChaosEngine> =]
<|B|enedyktXVI> o/
<lisu> o/
<lisu> wszyscy kochamy windows ser tfu ver 2003, harmonogram sie wyłączył po 1 stycznia, nosz kufa urwał nać, i teraz nie działa w ogóle, ktoś coś kojarzy jak rozwiązać problem? usługa normalnie sie restartuje, ale zadania nie uruchomi
<foreste> czesc
<zima> bry
<zima> może macie jakieś *niegłupie* pomysły na usunięcie splasha z 11.10?
<foreste> wylaczyc plymoth z boot
<zima> foreste: która opcją?
<m477> zima: ;o
<zima> m477: o/
<m477> \o
<m477> dawno cie nie bylo :(
<m477> zapiłeś?
<zima> nie
<m477> wiec co
<zima> nic
<m477> ;/
<m477> zima: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7614mSu4hbk
<Voldenet> zima: rekompiluj kernela bez obsługi splasha
<Voldenet> tak najszybciej
<zima> Voldenet: ta maszyna ma celerona M 1.5GHz
<Voldenet> zawsze możesz wywalić splash z /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Voldenet> czy jak to tam teraz się zamiast menu.lst nazywa
<zima> nie moge właśnie
<m477> co to ten splash? :)
<zima> tzn mogę ale nic to nie daje
<Voldenet> nie wiem jak działa splash w ubuntu
<zima> wywaliłem splash i quiet, działało to w 10.10 ale teraz już nie
<Voldenet> a pokaż konfig gruba
<zima>         linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-14-generic root=UUID=e14b0612-3061-48a8-94b1-6672237f4be0 ro  text vt.handoff=7
<Voldenet> noplymouth
<Voldenet> dopisz do opcji
<zima> ok
<Voldenet> jeszcze nosplash
<Voldenet> możesz
<Voldenet> co za czasy, żeby splasha musieć wyłączać
<zima> nosplash nic nie daje
<zima> działało to w 10.10
<foreste> zainstaluj rcconf
<zima> rebootuję go, zobaczymy
<Voldenet> zawsze możesz z inita wywalić plymouth
<Voldenet> ale nie wiem czy coś go nie wymaga
<foreste> sudo rcconf odznacz plyth
<foreste> i ok
<zima> Voldenet: dzięki, noplymoth zadziałało
<Voldenet> np
<zima> miło by było gdyby community ubuntu zamieściło to w dokumentacji
<zima> bo nie pytał bym tutaj gdybym to znalazł w dokumentach
<Voldenet> jest na ircu
<Voldenet> >.>
<zima> <.<
<Voldenet> to w sumie oficjalny kanał, prawda? :P
<zima> no ale wiesz, to *powinno* być w dokumentacji
<Voldenet> uhm
<Voldenet> zgadzam się
<zima> to pochwalę się screenshotem w nagrodę
<zima> http://i.imgur.com/7Q3Jk.jpg
<zima> \o/
<lisu> zima: oszczedz
<m477> zima: czy to xmonad?
<zima> dwm
<m477> co?
<lisu> m477: dwm nigdy nie widział?
<zima> w ogóle pulse wypiprzyłem z tego ubu, gdm'a i nie używam xfce
<m477> nie :(
<lisu> zima: use debian ;]
<zima> lisu: semi roling release ubuntu mi bardziej odpowiada
<zima> na ten sprzęt
<zima> na pudełku używam gentoo
<zima> debiana na firewallu
<m477> kozak
<lisu> chyba wolałbył odwrotnie, ale każdy ma co lubi ;)
<zima> :_P
<Voldenet> ale fajna ta wikipedia nowa
<Voldenet> podoba mi się design
<lisu> Voldenet: to dzis jej miało nie byc?
<zima> w sensie brak wikipedii?
<Voldenet> zobaczcie sami
<zima> en.wikipedia.org?
<lisu> google sie nawet wiesza, podczas, gdy chce wiki wyszukac
<m477> lisu: fejspalm
<zima> to już było wiadome od kilku dni
<Voldenet> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<m477> zima: wczoraj chyba byla notka
<Voldenet> a nie, na polskiej nie działa
<zima> tylko angielska
<m477> i nie od kilku dni bo 16stego zdaje sie podjeli taka decyzje
<zima> ale wiesz, mówiono o tym już wcześniej
<Voldenet> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<lisu> kurde jak było w windowsie opóźnienie wykonania pliku BAT?
<zima> ale mówiono też, że amazon, google i facebook dołączą do prodestu
<m477> podestu?
<zima> protestu
<m477> :)
<lisu> hehe, to tak stanie nad basenem i na 3 -4 ry skaczemy... wikipedia tylko skoczyła
<m477> a co ma facebook do tego?
<m477> hehe
<zima> to samo co wikipedia
<m477> dowcipniś
<lisu> skoro mieli wylaczac razem, to niech wyłączą razem, a tutaj sytuacja jak z tym basenem ;)
<m477> jakim basenem
<m477> lisy nie lubią wody
<lisu> no stoją ludki nad basenem i jeden mówi, na 3-4 skaczemy, 3 zostało, nie skoczyło, tylko 1 sie zamoczył
<zima> no
<m477> ;o
<m477> Ty to masz ...
<lisu> m477: weź może zmien dilera
<m477> dobry pomysł
<lisu> albo bierz połowę
<m477> połowa nie klepie
<zima> chociaż bez tego plymouth to tez połowiczny sukces
<zima> bo nie pokazuje mi wszystkich komunikatów boota
<zima> jest czarny ekran przez większość czasu
<zima> ale dobre i to
<m477> :)
<m477> cieszymy się
<m477> wiadomo coś kiedy 12;04 wyjdzie?
<m477> tfu
<m477> 12.04
<zima> pewnie w kwietniu >.<
<m477> zawsze wczesniej sie pojawiaja
 * m477 A Stairway To Heaven przez Led Zeppelin :)
<zima> dobry numerek
<m477> dziękuje
<sarinex> witam
<m477> witam
<sarinex> dokręciłem swojego Athlona Venice
<sarinex> :D
<m477> :D
<sarinex> bios na auto ustwiał HT link na 800
<sarinex> a na wiki pisze jak byk 1000
<sarinex> niby nic ale nie pracował jak powinien
<sarinex> HT LINK to niby gwno ...ale lekko odczuwalne
<lisu> nara
<Voldenet> hm
<Voldenet> a sprawdzałeś stabilność/
<Voldenet> prime stress testem
<Voldenet> :}
<sarinex> nie ma sensu
<sarinex> poprostu 1000mhz HT LINK jest dla niego optymalne
<sarinex> i tak powinien pracować
<Voldenet> nie wiem nawet co to znaczy
<Voldenet> co to jest ht link?
<sarinex> to jest chyba odpowiednik intellowskiego net burst
<sarinex> szyny do kompunkacjii CPU z mostkiem pln ?
<m477> 4chan tez sie zacenzurowal :<
<Voldenet> a co to jest mostek płn?
<Voldenet> m477: to już dawno temu
<Voldenet> z 8h temu
<sarinex> na mobo masz dwa mostki
<sarinex> pln odpowiada za cpu ,RAM ,grafike
<m477> Voldenet: ciekawe czy cos jeszcze
<sarinex> pld to peryferia ,IDE,SATA itp
<sarinex> pln jest najwazniejszy
<Voldenet> a co to jest mobo
<Voldenet> dobra, żartowałem
<sarinex> spytaj kogos na gentoo.pl  ;-)
<Voldenet> jeszcze jakiś op przyjdzie i mi da bana za niewiedzę
<Voldenet> sarinex: ooo, na kanale ubuntu reklamujesz gentoo?
<Voldenet> O ty hultaju
<sarinex> bez kitu optymalne ustawienia HT LINK sa wazne
<sarinex> odczuwam wzrost wydajności
<Voldenet> placebo
<Voldenet> zmierzyłeś to czymś?
<sarinex> działam prawie miesiąc na tym mobo
<sarinex> dzień w dzień
<sarinex> włączam ten sam soft
<Voldenet> ale to się tak wydaje
<sarinex> przeglądarkę i kilka innych gwienek
<sarinex> nie chce mi się mierzyć
<sarinex> bo efekt jest widoczny "gołym okiem"
<Voldenet> aż tak?
<sarinex> jeśli chodzi o gry to niewiem
<sarinex> ale wcześniej chodził na HT 800 i to go troszkę krztusiło
<sarinex> wchodzę na wiki od niechcenia i porównuje tego Venice z Sempronem Palermo ...i widzę że ma wyższe HT
<Voldenet> ciekawa informacja, ale absolutnie zbędna
<sarinex> to jest odkrycie...
<Voldenet> intel > amd
<Voldenet> nawet pentium II jest lepsze niż athlony
<sarinex> informacja jest taka że HT LINK warto ustawiać ręcznie
<sarinex> zmniejszamy to jeśli chcemy kręcić fsb procka
<foreste> ma ktos t-mobile ?
<foreste> jak wylaczyc blueconnect w tel ?
<foreste> bo tato ma wlaczone moj
<sarinex> az sobie przykiram
<m477> http://wnko.pl/i/b121b3c31f.png :D
 * Azrael`on is away: Jestem zajęty [nuda]
 * Azrael`on is back (gone 00:02:00)
 * Azrael`on is away: Jestem zajęty [nuda]
<BlessJah> Azrael`on: dodaj do tego jeszcze jaka piosenke odtwarzasz, uptime i pogode w twoim miescie
<foreste> kompilowal ktos aplikacje na 32 bitowy system na 64 bit systemie ?
<Dreadlish> foreste: i686-pc-linux-gcc u mnie ;d
<dweller> foreste: dajesz gcc czy tam g++ z -m32 i jedzie
<dweller> tylko mus mieć biblioteki 32bitowe w systemie
<m477> ale hakur
<foreste> dweller: no wlasnie jakich 32 bitowych zainstalowac
<dweller> multilib
<dweller> oh wait, ubuntu nie ma multiliba chyba
<foreste> a debian ?
<dweller> nie wiem
<foreste> bo nanim siedze
<dweller> pewnie tez nie bo to jeden grom
<dweller> arch ma ale archa wszyscy hejcą
<foreste> bo namaszynie zdalnej mam debian 6 64b
<foreste> a na pc mam 32 bitowy debian sid
<foreste> i na tej maszynie chce kompilowac aplikacje i kernele pod swoj komputer 32 bitowy
<dweller> to chroota 32 bitowego zrób
<dweller> to akurat w debianie nie filozofia
<foreste> albo napisac do dostawcy serwerea dalby 32 bitowy debian 6
<foreste> bo tylko lenny jest w 32 bitowy
<sarinex> mam chyba mały problem
<dweller> jak mały? :>
<sarinex> mam dysk SATA 2 a XP ustawia go na ATA 6
<sarinex> <sarinex> ATA 133
<dweller> to jakiś problem?
<dweller> dopóki transfery są takie jak powinny być to raczej problemu nie ma
<sarinex> dysk sata 2 wyciąga na XP 75 mb/s
<sarinex> to jest normalny transfer?
<dweller> tak
<dweller> to że ma interfejs sata 2 nie znaczy że wykorzystuje chociaż 1/3 tego
<sarinex> NORMALNY TRANSFER DLA SATA 1 TO 180 mb/s
<dweller> nie
<dweller> 150ms/ to raz
<dweller> i dwa to dla interfejsu
<dweller> nie dla dysku
<sarinex> to sprawdź wiki
<sarinex> ok tzn ze dziala 2 do 3 razy wolnie przy sata I
<sarinex> pomijam ze przy sata II to to jest 6 razy wolniej
<dweller> sata3 chyba
<sarinex> ale mobo wyciaga tylko sata I
<sarinex> 1.5 GB /s
<dweller> gigabitów
<dweller> gigabita*
<sarinex> ok
<sarinex> to znaczy ze dla dysku taki speed jest normą ?
<sarinex> 75 mb/s
<dweller> nie?
<dweller> tak?
<sarinex> 75 mb/s ? ?
<dweller> tak?
<sarinex> hmmm
<sarinex> to niedobrze
<dweller> kup sobie ssd jak Ci źle
<sarinex> więc z tą prędkością dysku to jest pic na wodę ?
<sarinex> sata
<dweller> no masz jak byk napisane że to prędkość interfejsu a nie dysku ;f
<jacekowski> nowe 2T i 3T dyski wyciagaja kolo 100MB/s sekwencyjnego odczytu
<sarinex> chyba zacznę się rozglądać za tymi SSD :D
<sarinex> ok a co daje transfer interfejsu ?
<dweller> przepustowość interfejsu?
<sarinex> to jest paranoja : DYSK ATA 5 ma 50mb/s DYSK SATA II 58mb/s AVERAGE
<dweller> tylko nie wiem czy sata jest dupleksowane
<sarinex> kkkkkrwaaa...
<jacekowski> a SATA i SAS ma taka predkosc zeby w serwerach mozna bylo podlaczyc 10 dyskow do jednego backplane
<jacekowski> albo i wiecej
<jacekowski> a nie dlatego ze pojedynczy dysk tyle potrzebuje
<jacekowski> tylko SAS sie uzywa do polaczen do macierzy i takich tam
<foreste> jacekowski:  moze ty mi pomozesz
<jacekowski> sarinex: srednio to ja i moj pies mamy 3 nogi
<foreste> jestes madry ;d
<jacekowski> sarinex: szczytowa predkosc sie liczy, i dobrze by bylo jakby magistrala nie ograniczala
<sarinex> nie znam sie na dyskach za bardzo
<foreste> mam  maszyne 64 bitowa zdalna do uzytku jako kompilator softu/kerneli i chce kompilowasc je n a 32 bitowy system to jakie bibloteki potrzebuje na 64 biyowym systemie zeby kompilowac saplikacje i386
<foreste> ?
<jacekowski> foreste: wszystkie
<jacekowski> foreste: kompilator + wszystkie z ktorymi linkujesz
<jacekowski> tzn. w sumie same pliki .a
<jacekowski> .so nie potrzebne
<jacekowski> ale to przychodzi z -dev paczka ktora ma depa na normalna paczke
<foreste> jak kompiluje to mi wywala to przy kernelu
<sarinex> od 2 tyg mam dysk sata II
<sarinex> foreste a jakie to aplikacje chcesz kompilowac?
<foreste> http://wklej.dug.net.pl/4036/
<foreste> najpierw kernel ;)
<sarinex> kernel 32 bitowy ?
<foreste> tak
<sarinex> krde nie wiem jak w sylpheed ustawić żeby wykonywał jedno polecenie CMD po odbiorze wiadomosci
<Skrzyp> Sylpheed wymiata
<sarinex> az zajaram
<sarinex> mam skrypcik vbs
<Skrzyp> Ja w nim swego czasu zasuwałem po Usenecie na pentium 667 i windows 2k :)
<Skrzyp> To japońce pisały
<sarinex> czy na xp powinno się ustawiać coś ,ściągać sterownik itp dla dysków SATA ?
<sarinex> hmmm może zworka ogranicza transfer...
<Skrzyp> Powinno się
<Skrzyp> http://forum.windowsmx.pl
<sarinex> będę musiał to obczaić
<Skrzyp> Wybierz sobie jakiegoś remastera
<Skrzyp> I zassaj
<Skrzyp> Mają SATA od razu
<sarinex> SPRZEDAM TANIE KOMPUTERY - od 200 zl i więcej w zależności od konfigu
<sarinex> mam WinDT
<sarinex> 2009
<Skrzyp> O.o
<Skrzyp> Stary jak świat
<sarinex> ale ten dysk chodzi na sterze z 2001
 * Skrzyp ma windows JG7
<sarinex> jak na XP start ?
<sarinex> stary?
<Skrzyp> No
<sarinex> a co proponujesz?
<Skrzyp> Bo oni integrują apdejty
<sarinex> :D
<Skrzyp> Windows JG
<sarinex> tylko skąd dostać najnowszą wersje ?
<sarinex> bo pamiętam że w wielu linkach była stara
<ntat> Dzień dobry
<Skrzyp> Na forum co Ci podałem
<sarinex> poczułem irracjonalny lęk. Łyknąłem magnezik i po 20min układ nerwowy zniwelował problemy z przewodnictwem
<sarinex> szyna hypertransport musiała mi coś nawalić po wczorajszej libacjii
<sarinex> co ja bym zrobił gdyby nie magnezik...
<Ashiren> :3
<julek> sarinex: delirke miales?
<sarinex> chwilowy kryzys . Dziwny niepokój
<sarinex> nie mogłem go niczym uzasadnić. Zniknął po 20 min
<sarinex> patrzę w ekran i myślę ...co jest nie tak...
<julek> slucha ktos z was Coldplay?
<sarinex> znam ale nie polecałbym
<julek> to niech mi wytlumaczy co jest dobrego w tej muzyce...
<julek> bo to teraz popularne
<julek> i wlasnie sobie wlaczylem jedna piosenke:/
<julek> to jakas muzyka dla nastolatek:/
<julek> ja tez nie bede polecal
<wuzel> to lepiej section 25
<julek> a co to?
<wuzel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vkbygh4qQ0A&feature=related
<julek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J0Yfmdm2L4
<julek> :/
<julek> jaki to gatunek? bo przesiakniete popem lat 80-tych
<wuzel> new wave
<paulEU> siema
<wuzel> the screamers ,suicide ,chris and cossey ,Stinky toys,Elli et jacno,The flying lizards, Throbbing gristle, The virgin prunes, Tom Tom Club ,young marble giants ,to jest fajna muzyka
<paulEU> ludziska? Może ktoś doradzić co do sprzętu, potrzeba kupić lapka (13/14 cali), budzet do 3,5k PLN
<paulEU> jakie tutaj rozdzielczości będą w takich lapkach dobre?
<wuzel> moge ci zalatwic za 400 stówy laptop
<wuzel> z dual core
<paulEU> wuzel: i5 minimum + 6-8GB RAM
<BlessJah> wuzel: spację stawia się po drugiej stronie przecinka
<julek> paulEU: zwykle 1366x768
<paulEU> 400 stówy = 400000? :D
<julek> wiecej imo nie potrzeba
<julek> ja bym szukal jakiegos asusa...
<paulEU> to ma być machina developerska
<paulEU> a duże cegły nie chce nosić w plecaku
<paulEU> 1366x768 za mało
<julek> za lepsza rozdzielczosc sporo doplacisz:)
<julek> mniejszy wybor...
<paulEU> za 3,5k nie da rady?
<julek> pewnie da
<BlessJah> paulEU: developerska? no to netbook i serwer
<BlessJah> paulEU: postawisz sobie jenkinsa
<julek> a ma byc cdrom?
<julek> czy bez?
<paulEU> niepotrzebny, od lat nie używam
<paulEU> netbooka to ja mam od 4 lat, wystarczy mi. To ma być jako służbowy
<paulEU> więc nówka itd
<dweller> paulEU: lenovo x220
<julek> czyli jak sluzbowy, to raczej 3,5k, niz 3?;)
<paulEU> julek: nie rozumiem pytania?
<paulEU> firma płaci, nie ja
<paulEU> ja mam tylko podać co chce do wyboru
<julek> no wlasnie:)
<paulEU> dweller: a cena?
<julek> http://www.skapiec.pl/img/3250672-17-6-asus-u36sd_rx286x.html
<dweller> no idea
<dweller> ale się nie mieści
<dweller> za tą cenę to z biznesowych fajnych nic nowego nie znajdziesz
<paulEU> hmm i wszędzie te 1366x..
<dweller> no a co Ty myślisz? :D
<julek> hp robi jakies lepsze
<julek> w tych rozmiarach
<dweller> elitebooki robi, ale to ~7k
<dweller> i właśnie probooki
<dweller> a reszta do pavilionowy syf
<paulEU> hp nie chce
<paulEU> już dawno sie zeszmacił
<julek> toshiba robi przyzwoite laptopy w tej cenie
<paulEU> czyli 3,5k to za mało
<julek> e tam za malo...
<julek> asusa spokojnie mozna wybrac
<paulEU> zobaczymy, dzięki za rady
<tajwanuser> cze
<moozg> Ludziska, ratujcie... właśnie zainstalowałem linux mint 12 i czuję się jak by ktoś uznał że jestem niedorozwinięty umysłowo.
<moozg> Wszystko jakieś takie WIELKIE. font ma ze 20 pikesli,
<moozg> nie ma ponad połowy ustawień ustawieniach systemu
<Skrzyp> Może mają rację?
<moozg> nawet kurde kolorów systemowych nie można zmienić... tylko tapetę.
<Skrzyp> Ściągnąłeś specjalną edycję, Linux Mint Idiot Edition
<moozg> Skrzyp: no właśnie takie mam wrażenie :/
<moozg> Po prostu czuję się jak bym odpalił windows 3.1
<Skrzyp> Od Windowsa 3.11 się odczep
<m477> uruchomił*
<Skrzyp> Tam można było kolory zmieniać
<moozg> brzydkie to, niekonfigurowalne, to ma być rozwój? Na dwóch komputerach mam Mint 10 i tam jest wszystko ok
<m477> no to co? FORMAT!
<moozg> Mint 10 to fajny system, a ta 12 to porażka. Macie jakąś propozycję co wypróbować?
<moozg> Może po prostu ubuntu sobie sprawdzę.
<Skrzyp> Format to pliku jest.
<m477> nie bądź głupi
<Skrzyp> As Stallman said
<Skrzyp> INSTALL GENTOO
<m477> co to za random
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: sam tego nigdy nie zrobiłeś d;
<moozg> W ubuntu też jest taki minimalistyczny panel sterowania, w którym można sobie tylko ustawić tapetę i uruchomić klawiaturę dla sparaliżowanych?
<m477> :D
<m477> 'klawiatura dla sparalizowanych' jebłem
<ntat> moozg, w ubuntu, to teraz tak łatwo tematu nie zmienisz;)
<m477> w CV dam zdjecie wyborowej
<ntat> chyba, że wybierzesz LTS z gnome 2
<moozg> ntat: no to szit. Lubię czasem coś pogrzebać w systemie, ale debian to dla mnie za dużo na desktop. Ja na komputerze pracuję, nie chcę go non stop konfigurować.
<moozg> a mint 10 był idealny
<moozg> chciałem się przesiąść na coś nowszego i próbuję mint 12
<moozg> ale ten system jest jakiś posrany
<moozg> zależy mi żeby system był debiano-podobny, bo ten rodzaj linuxów znam najlepiej, żadne red-haty
<moozg> na serwerach debian, a na desktopach mint - takie było moje dotychczasowe motto życiowe :))
<inzaghi89> moozg, na desktop redhatowe się nie nadają (imo). Jak masz w miarę dobry sprzęt to weź sobie ubuntu spokojnie
<inzaghi89> Debian wbrew pozorom nie jest taki skomplikowany też
<Skrzyp> m477: uważam, że określenie na "wypieprz wszystko z dysku i postaw Windoza" jest błędne, stereotypowe i nieprecyzyjne
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: no jak nie? Dwa razy
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: proof?
<moozg> inzaghi89: Debian nie jest bardzo skomplikowany i go znam, ale na desktopie za dużo czasu poświęcam na ustawianie systemu zamiast na pracę na nim
<inzaghi89> achm...
<inzaghi89> no to w tym przypadku windows jest najmniej problematyczny...
<Skrzyp> Weź, idź stąd
<inzaghi89> >:
<moozg> ja już na windowsa nie wrócę. Przesiadłem się rok temu i teraz jak go widzę to aż mi skóra cierpnie że tyle lat na tym wytrzymałem
<ntat> moozg, ja tam ma na dwóch komputerach Debiana i całkiem fajnie się spisuje. Ubuntu mnie zaczęło denerwować tym, że zużycie zasobów rosło a malała kontrola nad menadżerem okien.
<Skrzyp> Postaw se MorphOSa
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> moszysta sie odezwał :D
<Skrzyp> Idź spać :)
<Skrzyp> Miałeś?
<Skrzyp> Używałeś?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> prócz tego, że ntat tego nie odpali
<Dreadlish> nawet za milion lat
<Skrzyp> Bo nie ma PowerPC
<Skrzyp> Pożyczy od kogoś
<Dreadlish> powiedziałbym ci coś
<Skrzyp> No wal
<Dreadlish> NIE KAŻDY MA POWERPC
<Skrzyp> No
<Skrzyp> Dlatego kodzom iks osiem sześć
<Dreadlish> "se pożyczy" nie każdy ma od kogo...
<Dreadlish> ja tylko czekam, aż nakodzą
<Skrzyp> Spytaj się Olsena
<Dreadlish> bo wtedy ich zabezpieczenia polecąąąąąą
<Skrzyp> Siedzi kanał obok
<Dreadlish> kanał obok
<Dreadlish> czyli gdzie?
<Dreadlish> u mnie kanał obok to pclos
<Dreadlish> a w drugi bok mkmy
<Skrzyp> Na #morphos
<Skrzyp> Jako wielka stopa
<Dreadlish> nie mieści mi się na hotkeyach
<Dreadlish> mam tylko do 20
<Skrzyp> No to
<Skrzyp> MASZ PROBLEM
<Skrzyp> Możesz wyjść z pclos
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> moge zawsze wyrejestrować całodobowy
<Dreadlish> i wyłączyć twojego priva
<Skrzyp> No w sumie
<Skrzyp> Na uj jak jest emkaem?
<Voldenet> ciekawa rozmowa o czasie konfiguracji
<Voldenet> bardzo
<Voldenet> i o tym dlaczego linuksy są złem
<m477> Skrzyp: nie powiedzalem tego
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: i tak nie wejde do moszystów
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: to tera wbij na mosa
<Skrzyp> No co za uj!
<Voldenet> ja mam dobrą metodę konfiguracji
<Voldenet> tar -x moj_home.tar.gz
<Dreadlish> bardzo dobra.
<Voldenet> polecam wszystkim
<Dreadlish> polecam
<Dreadlish> [dreadlish@kacer ~]$ du -sh dreadlish.tar.gz
<Dreadlish> 309Mdreadlish.tar.gz
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> jak coś padnie
<Skrzyp> Jeszcze tar -xz etc.tar.gz
<Dreadlish> a po co etc? :D
<Skrzyp> Bo tam som systemwide konfigi
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Voldenet> meh
<Dreadlish> nie ma potrzeby ;p
<Voldenet> no nie wiem, niewiele konfigów w ogóle trzeba kopiować
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: mały masz ten home
<Dreadlish> mpd.confa sam doklepie
<Voldenet> zamień się
<Skrzyp> Na przykład rc.conf
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: kopiuje tylko kropki i tapety
<Skrzyp> Albo xorg.conf
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: NO WOF. BARDZO DUŻO W RC.CONFIE JEST =.=
<Skrzyp> Albo pacman.conf :)
<Dreadlish> archlinuxfr sam potrafie sobie dopisać
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: u mnie same logi z irca mają kilkaset megabajtów
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> u mnie logi z irca mają ~200mb
<Skrzyp> Będziesz miał co czytać na starość :)
<Dreadlish> tylko że połowa to śmieciowe takie
<Dreadlish> weechatowych jest 45mb
<Dreadlish> reszta irssiowa
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: śmieciowe, nie śmieciowe
<Dreadlish> a tam
<Dreadlish> "ważne że jest"
<Dreadlish> :D
<Voldenet> :D
<Dreadlish> i szukamy nouveau
<Skrzyp> ¤2120 <*shell> 36M    /home/skrzyp/.znc/
<Dreadlish> dla rivy tnt2 :D
<Skrzyp> Czyli same logi
<Skrzyp> Le padaka?
<Dreadlish> tak
<ntat> hah, też mam rivkę, jeszcze na pci:)
<Dreadlish> chyba mu włożę gfa mx400
<Dreadlish> o ile takowego posiadam
<Dreadlish> ale chyba mam
<Skrzyp> Mi potrzeba jakiś gpu na PCI
<Dreadlish> 3dfx polecam ;d
<ntat> pamiętam - pierwsza moja karta wykorzystująca akcelerację 3D:)
<Skrzyp> Spadaj, takie co na PowerPC pójdzie
<Skrzyp> I będzie działało pod OSX/Linuchem
<Dreadlish> to nie znam
<Skrzyp> Jest
<Skrzyp> Radeon 9200
<Skrzyp> Wersja makowa
<Dreadlish> na pci =.=
<Skrzyp> No
<Dreadlish> to se kup
<Dreadlish> albo znajdź na złomie
<Skrzyp> Tylko $107 .
<Skrzyp> A skąd mam wiedzieć, gdzie taki złom jest w krakowie?
<Dreadlish> a skąd ja mam wiedzieć? :D
<Dreadlish> ja tam może mieszkam?
<Skrzyp> Nie bardzo
<Voldenet> ależ mię pomysł przeszył
<Skrzyp> Ta?
<Voldenet> czy znc potrafi gzipować logi po zamknięciu?
<Skrzyp> Jak to jeden powiedział
<Skrzyp> "napisz se"
<Voldenet> "nie" ~ Paulo Coelho
<Skrzyp> :D
<TheNumb> Nie™
<Voldenet> Skrzyp: wolę już do crona wrzucić
<Voldenet> ale po gzipie logi magicznie zmniejszyły się z 700M do około 300
<Voldenet> harrypoteryzacja mocna
<Dreadlish> a xztem go pojedź
<Voldenet> w sumie tekst powinno nawet mocniej zmniejszać, hm
<Dreadlish> tekst się łatwo kompresuje
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: nie ma mowy, musiałym gz rozpakować z powrotem :P
<Skrzyp> tar.xz.gz
<Voldenet> 200M nie robi na mnie wrażenia, źródła w moim home mają po gigabajty
<Voldenet> każdy folder z osobna jest jak wielka szafa ipnu
<Voldenet> potrzebna
<Voldenet> ale nikt nie wie po co :D
<Skrzyp> :p
<Skrzyp> Ja bym chciał Twoją listę plików :)
<Skrzyp> find ~ > plik | wklej
<Dreadlish> po co > plik :D
<Dreadlish> od razu na wkleja
<Skrzyp> Wklejer może się wysypać
<Skrzyp> Bo to pajton
<Dreadlish> pff
<Dreadlish> zesra sie
<ntat> bzip chyba lepiej kompresuje
<ntat> niż gzip
<Dreadlish> XZ
<Dreadlish> LZMA
<Skrzyp> LZO2
<Skrzyp> Albo z grubej rury
<Dreadlish> lzma :)
<Skrzyp> LHA/LZX
<Dreadlish> lha? please....
<Skrzyp> ARJ :D
<Skrzyp> Albo oddech przeszłości
<Skrzyp> PKZ
<Voldenet> najgorsze są te kanały na których po japońsku piszą
<Voldenet> duże to i się źle kompresuje
<Skrzyp> Jakie?
<Skrzyp> Ja bym tego nie mógł czytać
<Skrzyp> Tym bardziej pisać
<m477> Doktorze Skrzypuszi :)
<Dreadlish> to pewno te z animefagami
<Voldenet> mógłbyś ;)
<Skrzyp> Niby jak?
<Dreadlish> kto ma mysz niech da mysz
<Voldenet> normalnie
<Skrzyp> Ja mam za małą klawiaturę
<Voldenet> ctrl + shift, potem ctrl + ~
<Voldenet> i sylabami
<Skrzyp> Że co pro szę?
<Voldenet> 日本語は簡単です
<Dreadlish> o mamo
<Skrzyp> Ładne kwadraty
<Dreadlish> u mnie to widać :D
<Voldenet> nihongo ha kantan desu
<Skrzyp> On zna dżapański?!
<Voldenet> もちろん！
<Skrzyp> Szacun
<Voldenet> ありがとうございます
<Voldenet> (to powyżej podziękowanie)
<avalan> desu desu desu desu desu desu desu
<Voldenet> desu
<Voldenet> :P
<avalan> desu desu desu desu desu desu desu
<avalan> desu desu desu desu desu desu desu
<avalan> desu desu desu desu desu desu desu
<avalan> desu desu desu desu desu desu desu
<avalan> desu desu desu desu desu desu desu
<avalan> ;)
<Skrzyp> A powiedz "szewc z Tczewa"
<Skrzyp> A nie
<Skrzyp> Będziesz po japońcach godou
<Voldenet> しぇうつ座つちぇわ
<Voldenet> podobnie będzie brzmiało
<Voldenet> uch, co to mi się za kanji wstawiło po tsu pierwszym
<moozg> Czy ja już mówiłem że Mint 12 jest popierdolony? Wydawało mi się że w debianie jest dużo konfigurowania żeby zrobić system "pod siebie", ale jak zaczynam zgłębiać konfigurację Mint 12, to wychodzi że szybciej jednak tego debiana ogarnę niż to miętowe gówno. :-P
<Voldenet> szybciej napiszesz własnego inita
<Voldenet> do it
<Skrzyp> Ściągnąłeś wersję dla Debili
<Voldenet> nazwij distro volderp linux
<Skrzyp> Wykryli Cię po przeglądarce
<moozg>  Skrzyp: jak bym ściągał internet explorerem to rozumiem, ale firefoxem?
<Skrzyp> ForDummies Linux
<moozg> ee nie, ja torrentem ssałem
<Skrzyp> Hehe
<Voldenet> źle to ściągał mg
<Voldenet> omg
<Skrzyp> dmg :)
<Voldenet> ja ściągałem bezpośrednio skryptem w perlu
<Voldenet> huh, skąd ja znam rozszerzenie 'dmg'
<Voldenet> a, no tak mak
<Voldenet> tam nawet paczki mają 'dmg'
<Skrzyp> To nie są paczki!
<Voldenet> to pokazuje jakie podejście mają twórcy apple'a do programistów
<Skrzyp> To są obrazy dysków z programami
<Voldenet> tak tak
<Voldenet> uhm
<Skrzyp> Paczki to foldery .app
<Voldenet> wiem
<avalan> idiotoodporne przynajmniej
<avalan> i nie trzeba instalować ;f
<Skrzyp> Przeciągasz do Apps
<Voldenet> gumowe ściany też są idiotoodporne
<Skrzyp> I gotowe
<Voldenet> i...?
<Skrzyp> Niektóre trzeba, ale od tego jest Installer
<avalan> Skrzyp: .app możesz odpalić skądkolwiek
<Skrzyp> No
<avalan> ja tam maka lubie, ale nie podoba mi się ich cena i krótka gwarancja
<Skrzyp> Prawdziwą binarką jest coś.app/MacOS/binarka
 * Skrzyp ma PowerMaca G4
<TheNumb> avalan: gwarancję możesz przedłużyć za jedyne 1/5 ceny <:
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: a nie content?
<TheNumb> Contents*
<Skrzyp> Content/MacOS
<Skrzyp> Jeden pierun
<TheNumb>  $ pwd
<TheNumb> /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS
<Skrzyp> Ważne, że Finder startuje ją z Info.plist
<avalan> TheNumb: o rok, z wysyłką do nich, proszę Cię...
<TheNumb> avalan: kto Ci tak nakłamał?
<TheNumb> jaką wysyłką? :D
<avalan> ah
<Skrzyp> Jeszcze nie obczaiłem jak z konsoli uruchomić taką aplikację "po bożemu"
<avalan> nie chcem wiedzieć
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: zwykłą aplikację czy binarkę z MacOS?
<avalan> za 600zł przedłużę sobie gwarancję NBD o kolejne 2 lata na mojego Latitude, gdzie facet pojawia się na drugi dzien i robi wszystko w 30 minut ;f
<Skrzyp> No aplikację, bo przez uruchomienie binarki on nie znajdzie Resources
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: a po co? :<
<Skrzyp> Bo jak jestem na ajtermie, to mi się nie chce do fajndera przerzucać
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: open -a dupa
<Skrzyp> Chociaż mam docka ta długiego, że się ikony powoli nie mieszczą
<Skrzyp> O, dzięki
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: to działa po bożemu
<Biszkopcik> TheNumb: !!
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: ke?
<Biszkopcik> znikles z rostera
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: no tak
<Biszkopcik> łaj
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: kładę się spać bez pożegnania <:
<Biszkopcik> wiesz co
<Biszkopcik> ale z ciebie kawał chu..
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: misiu, przyjdę w nocy :D
<Biszkopcik> będzie bolała pupa?
<Biszkopcik> ;D
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: nom
<Biszkopcik> ohh!
<Biszkopcik> EsmD: to chyba tylko tu siedzi
<Biszkopcik> na dodatek niuc nie gado
<m477> dzizas, probuje dojsc czemu dc nie pobiera a tu miejsca na dysku zabraklo -,-
<avalan> heh
<avalan> a mi z każdym updatem systemu zwalnia się miejsce
<avalan> bo kompresja zaczyna działać na coraz więcej plików
<Skrzyp> 1
<avalan> fail
<Skrzyp> I uj
<m477> nie klnij :(
<Skrzyp> Czy ja klnę?
<Skrzyp> Uj to skrót od Uniwersytet Jagieloński!
<m477> albo WCHUJ
<DaZ> bieda u was
<DaZ> my tu w stolicy mamy już trzy różne uw :f
 * Skrzyp będzie szedł na AGH only
<DaZ> se idź.
<m477> cool story
<m477> na odlew pewnie
<Skrzyp> Bo podobno mają najlepsiejszą informatykownię
<DaZ> i po co ci to
<DaZ> i tak te szkoły nic nie uczą [;
<m477> zdaj gimnazjum
<Skrzyp> PAPIER KUWA!
<DaZ> e tam
<m477> kuwa?
<Skrzyp> Taka krzywa bez R
<m477> krzywa bez R?
<DaZ> nauczysz sie kodzić to przeżyjesz bez papierów z bógwiekąd.
<m477> ty to tempy jestes, za łopate lepiej sie chwyć :)
<Skrzyp> Powiedział robotnik :)
<m477> robotnik ...
<Skrzyp> DaZ: a co ja wtedy do CV wsadzę? Profesjonalne siedzenie na ircu?
<m477> ja w cv mam zdjecie wyborowej
<DaZ> Skrzyp: profesjonalna obsługa oprogramowania winrar
<m477> Umiejętności dodatkowe: oporowe picie wódy
<Skrzyp> Tak, "obsługa >środowiska windos< i edytora tegztu"
<m477> napiszesz ze miales pajączka w gimbusowni
<avalan> Skrzyp: agh nie da Ci gotowego CV ale ok
<Skrzyp> Nie miałem
<DaZ> ale ładnie wygląda!
<Skrzyp> Przez trzy lata żółwia kazali molestować
<Skrzyp> I ani razu nie było zmiennych, rekurencji, warunków, ani nic
<DaZ> to straszne
<m477> http://www.agh.edu.pl/pl/aktualnosci/osiagniecia.html,,0:vw:2611
<m477> tak sie bawi, tak sie bawi ...
 * qermit zamówił 15 miejsc w kinie na mapety
<m477> musisz miec lekka nadwagę
<Skrzyp> Albo rodzinę wielodzietną
<avalan> lol, poli gdańskiej nawet tam nie ma
<DaZ> bo u was to bida
<avalan> ja mam bliżej do rosji niż do gdańska
<avalan> ;f
<DaZ> :f
<konradb> hm
<konradb> jaki pakiet zainstalować, żebym mógł odtworzyć kilka źródeł dźwięku w debianie? Teraz mam alse i jak włącze amaroka to juz skypa nie dam rady...
<DaZ> weź, masz debiana
<DaZ> bądź leet.
<qermit> konradb: wywal skype
<qermit> DaZ: 1337
<konradb> qermit: omnomn
<qermit> konradb: używaj gugl hangałt
<konradb> muaha
<konradb> az Ci opa zwiało ;<
<konradb> nie no srly...
<qermit> ?
<konradb> jak to zrobic?
<konradb> zeby śmigało? :D
<konradb> pulseaudio dowalić?
<avalan> "jeżeli twoje dziecko używa pulseaudio, to wiedz, że coś się dzieje"
<avalan> dmixa ustaw
<avalan> debian ma przecież swoje superduper rekonfiguratory
<konradb> nje ma
<konradb> ;D
<avalan> to ręcznie
<qermit> to skype bruździ
<konradb> qermit: nie tylko w skype :/
<konradb> utube + amarok tez nie daje rady
<qermit> ale masz go na dysku
<qermit> flash też jest do bani
<qermit> a używasz tego opensource czy zamkniętego
<konradb> zamkniętego
<julek> opensource w ogole dziala?
<Skrzyp> Muli
<julek> i ciagle ma problemy
<avalan> konradb: wywal emulację oss
 * Skrzyp korzysta z jutjub hateemel 5
<konradb> avalan: hm, moze najpierw zainstaluje :D
<foreste__> szukam  tekstu o prawach autorskich
<foreste__> takiego co drugowany na pudelkach jest
<foreste__> od cd kaset etc
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-19
<qermit> foreste__: kup kasetę CD
<Ozil1> witam panowie mam pałe pytanko jak jest wbudowany w laptopa bt i do tego kupie myszkę i klawiaturę 2 rożnych firmy na bt to będzie to działać jednocześnie
<qermit> tak
<qermit> Ozil1: grasz może w plemiona?
<Ozil1> nie
<Skrzyp> O.o
<Skrzyp> Jakie pytanie
<qermit> to widzocznie jakiś inny Ozil
<Ozil1> nie gram w gry
<qermit> ja gram w życie
<Skrzyp> Taki mmorpg
<Skrzyp> Strasznie trudnym
<Skrzyp> qermit, http://nonsensopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Życie
<qermit> Skrzyp: rzydzie
<Skrzyp> Co?
<qermit> Rzydzie
<Skrzyp> szycie
<m477> ;o
<qermit> `calc 312 eur in pln
<Przekliniak> qermit: 312 EUR
<m477> :D
<Skrzyp> O.o
<Skrzyp> To
<m477> to nie wolfram
<Skrzyp> BTW
<Skrzyp> Wolfram będzie po polsku
<m477> no i chuj?
<Skrzyp> A to znaczy
<Skrzyp> Że będzie Siri po polsku
<m477> wat
<m477> da sie ominac to 'zabezpieczenie' co jest na wiki teraz
<m477> jaki zal :D
<DaZ> hakuj
<DaZ> da :f
<Skrzyp> Da
<Skrzyp> Learn more kuwa!
<Skrzyp> Na dole pisze
<m477> wat
<m477> JEST NAPISANE KURWA
<Skrzyp> Nie
<m477> skoncz gimbaze please
<Skrzyp> Bo monitor odświeża 60 razy na sekundę
<Skrzyp> Więc pisze
<Skrzyp> :)
<m477> wat
<m477> chyba tfuj
<m477> jak na crcku nakurwiasz
<m477> zreszta to nie zmienia faktu
<Skrzyp> Poza tym, jak przewiniesz stronę, to ekran jest rysowany ponownie :)
<m477> widze ze po wódzie jestem bystrzejszy :)
<m477> btw rotfl
<m477> na amidze masz takie odswierzanie?
<Skrzyp> 60hz
<Skrzyp> Czyli fala ma cykl 60 razy w ciągu sekundy
<Skrzyp> Na amidze jest pal
<Skrzyp> Czyli bodajże 57hz
<m477> jaka fala :D
<m477> a ten ekran to rysowany kredkami mniemam ?
<m477> tak jak na plastyce
<Skrzyp> Ta
<Skrzyp> Wektorowo na ploterze :)
<m477> rotfl
<Skrzyp> Weźże wytrzeźwiej, a potem się za hejcenie zabieraj
<m477> jakie hejcenie? ;D
<Skrzyp> Dobrze, że nie zapytałeś "jakie wytrzeźwiej" :p
<m477> ekhm
<m477> nie płacz już
<m477> byłem zbyt surowy
<Skrzyp> Płacze nad Twoim stanem
<m477> ojjoj
<m477> :)
<m477> ide po 0,7demke
<Skrzyp> Wypier(piiip)aj :)
<lisu> re
<|B|enedyktXVI> \o
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> Quintasan: o|
<m477> ;op
<m477> zaspalem do szkoly
<dziadu> czesc
<dziadu> dziwna rzecz zauwazylem, teraz pliki /var/log/message ma owner=syslog i grupa=adm
<dziadu> i z poziomu roota nie moge dostac sie do niego
<dziadu> co sie podzialo z tym?
<dziadu> sorki, zly dzien, glupoty pisze...
<m477> :(
<zwierzch> to teraz ja
<zwierzch> próbuję skompilować sobie wine z patchem raw input
<zwierzch> ale dostaję błąd X development files not found
<zwierzch> jakie paczki mam doinstalować?
<dziadu> pewnie xserver-xorg-dev
<zwierzch> no i śmiga :) dzięki
<Wizard> cześć
<m477> sześć
<dziadu> ok, jak wyłaczyc ten cholerny IPv6? kolejny update i kolejny problem z tym...
<zwierzch> no teraz to się wystraszyłem
<zwierzch> kompilowałem wine i temperatura procesora poszła ostro w górę
<zwierzch> ale co dziwne obroty wentylatora się nie zwiększyły
<zwierzch> w końcu wyłączył mi się laptop
<zwierzch> czy możliwe żeby sterowaniem obrotami zajmował się system?
<m477> wsytraszyles sie?
<m477> a ta temperatura to ile wynosiła?
<jacekowski> zwierzch: no system sie zajmuje
<zwierzch> m477: nie wiem ile dokładnie ale na widgecie temperatury w kde wskazówka wskoczyła na czerwone
<zwierzch> m477: i do tego poczułem zapach palącej sie elektroniki
<zwierzch> ale wszystko działa na szczęście :)
<m477> hahah
<zwierzch> jacekowski: to dlaczego nie zwiększył obrotów?
<m477> a to dobre
<m477> moze matka zupe przypalila?
<jacekowski> zwierzch: bo cos popsules
<jacekowski> moze acpi implementacja zla
<zwierzch> jacekowski: nic nie popsułem, dopiero system postawiłem
<zwierzch> w sumie miałem kiedyś podobny problem pod ubuntu tylko że wtedy wentylator wskakiwał na maksymalne obroty i tak zostawało
<m477> tez to miałem na kde
<zwierzch> m477: i jak sobie poradziłeś z tym?
<m477> zainstalowalem ubuntu
<jacekowski> kde tu nie ma nic do rzeczy
<m477> chodzi o kubuntu
<jacekowski> no i
<jacekowski> nic do rzeczy
<m477> jak widac ma
<jacekowski> raczej cos zmieniles w ustawieniach
<jacekowski> hmm
<m477> nie
<jacekowski> a jednak
<m477> tam byl chyba inny system zarzadzania energia...
<jacekowski> popatrzec by trzeba co w acpi siedzi w tym laptopie
<jacekowski> dokladnie taki sam
<jacekowski> tylko frontend inny
<m477> a jednak
<zwierzch> hmm
<zwierzch> pamiętam że wtedy pomagało uśpienie i wznowienie
<zwierzch> i rzeczywiście po uśpieniu obroty ładnie się regulują teraz
<garnus> jak w macu, pierdzieli sie cos to zamknij i otworz pokrywe:)
<zwierzch> :D
<garnus> nie zebym mial ale kolega obok w pracy wiecznie przymyka
<garnus> pokrywe
<m477> moze to taki wspolczesny overclocking?
<garnus> zgodnie z zasada
<garnus> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/1838915_460s.jpg
<zwierzch> a ja nadal czuję przypaloną elektronikę
<zwierzch> wyrzuce tego laptopa wpizdu w koncu kupie della
<zwierzch> bo mam toshibe l300d tak btw.
<m477> rotfl
<lisu> lol
<lisu> albo raczej tak jak mówi m477: rotfl
<nn52> bawił się ktoś nowym Unity ?
<nn52> ew. nowym KDE
<garnus> 5.0 unity mam
<nn52> i jak , bo ja jeszcze nie po resecie
<nn52> bo kompiluje nowe jąderko :p
<garnus> z poprzednim nie mialem problemow
<garnus> wiec tu jakby naprawy bugow nie widze
<garnus> moze troche szybciej
<nn52> yhy ja zawsze mam oroblemu z unity
<nn52> tj. wiesza mi się na skrótach
<nn52> i czasami niechce czyścić tekstu w szukanych programach
<nn52> jak wpisuje np. virtual , i sie pomyle
<nn52> to nie kasowalo , może się poprawi
<nn52> pewnie pulse audio będzie trzeba znów usunąć
<garnus> ale mialem tak ze np w w chromie klikajac na zakladki prawym
<garnus> to menu gdzie jest usun itp
<garnus> bylo pod menu zakladek
<garnus> co powodowalo ze pierwsze opcje byly niewidoczne
<garnus> i to naprawli
<garnus> i jak np wpisywalem
<garnus> ged zeby znalesc gedita
<garnus> i walilem enter bez "zejscia" strzalkami
<garnus> na ikonke gedita
<nn52> o,.O
<garnus> to odpalal sie rythmbox z jakims utworem
<nn52> dobra
<garnus> i to tez poprawili
<nn52> reboot
<nn52> zibacze czu odpali się na nowym jąderku
<nn52> zasze moge dać "Previous Versions" i wybrać 3.0 ;P
<nn52> system na nowym jądrze załądował m i się 12 sekund lol ;P, ale Unity dalej troche  zrypane
<nn52> dalej pronlem z szukaniem
<nn52> ale poprzednie znikły
<nn52> Linux Ubuntu 3.2.0-9-generic-pae
<lisu> nn52: ty ubuntu characzesz? 11.10?
<nn52> taa 11.10 :P
<lisu> e tam, ja debian ciagle, jakos nie moge sie przestawic, aby uzywac ciagle na procku pełnej predkosci, u mnie na 800mhz debian chodzi jak nalezy, a z ubuntu 11.10 pracowac sie nie dało, za to jak dałem 2ghz, to dosc sprawne było
 * Wizard już nie lubi ubuntu od dłuższego czasu
<Wizard> mynczy mnie
<Wizard> na szczęście na polskim kanale mojego distra siedzę sam
<Enlik> Wizard: i jak na tym kanale, trolle jakieś są?
<Enlik> :)
<Wizard> no przecież już napisałem, że są :)
<Wizard> sztuk 1
<Enlik> ano ano :)
<garnus> to jaki to kanal
<garnus> debian.pl?
<nn52> :D
<nn52> debian.pl haha xD
<nn52> a wiecie... chyba zainstaluj sobie debca sida
<nn52> zainstaluje*
<nn52> na debian-pl jest 41 osób
<nn52> wiec nie to chyba
<Wizard> nn52, nie instaluj sida
<Wizard> tam jest jeszcze więcej aktualizacji niż w ubuntu
<nn52> xD
<nn52> o lol :D
<nn52> to FreeBSD sobie wgram... pff....
<nn52> a po co zmieniać ubi i mint chodzą, to po co psuć :D
<garnus> rozdwojenie jakies?
<Wizard> nn52, ty to te systemy zmieniasz razem ze skarpetkami?
<nn52> nie nie :P
<Wizard> ubuntu 11.10, prać w 40°C
<nn52> nie moge sie zdecydować xD =D, coś trza wywalić xD
<Wizard> to już chyba lepiej minta
<garnus> tez to przehcodzilem
<garnus> ubuntu, kubintu,mint z debianem
<garnus> i w sumie zamiast cos dobrego dla swiata zrobic to zmienielm distra
<garnus> szkoda czasu
<nn52> garnus: i gdzie się osiedliłeś/
<nn52> ?
<garnus> ubuntu
<garnus> kde to nie dla mnie
<garnus> podchodzilem 3razu
<garnus> w ciagu pol roku
<nn52> kde jest dobre... ale ... wk..jace po pewnym czasie :P
<garnus> ale opcji za duzo:)
<nn52> na jakim de siedzisz?
<garnus> 11.10
<garnus> czekam na lts
<garnus> i juz zostane
<garnus> az komp padnie
<nn52> chodziło mi o środowisko graficzne :p
<garnus> unity
<garnus> przeciez pytales wczesniej juz:)
<nn52> aa :P. ja jakoś jeszcze siedzę na GNOME ;P
<nn52> Klassic
<nn52> Classic
<garnus> i tak z tego zrezygnowac trzeba bedzie
<garnus> wiec po co sie upierac
<garnus> a jakies twory typu mate
<garnus> do mnie nie gadaja
<kklimonda> lisu: zawsze możesz ustawić by procesor się skalował w razie potrzeby
<garnus> niby cos tam w tym unity niedorobione jest
<kklimonda> ew. wyłączyć niepotrzebne rzeczy
<garnus> ale da sie zyc
<garnus> a nie musze zmieniac okienek w 0,5s
<garnus> w 1s tez wystarcza
<nn52> mkate słąbe jest
<nn52> mate słabe jest narazie
<garnus> i tak tylko chroma terminal i pidgina mam odpalonego
<kklimonda> mate to taki rage project ;)
<kklimonda> za parę miesięcy pewnie umrze śmiercią naturalną
<kklimonda> (jeżeli ktoś serio nie trawi standardowego gnome-shell to lepiej IMO przejść na xfce niż hackować GS)
<kklimonda> a nie, mate to ten klon gnome2 - jeszcze śmieszniejszy niż pluginy do GS od Minta
<garnus> ciekawi mnie jak to ubuntu ma byc na tel i telewizorach w pralkach i inych a z wydajnoscia sobie nawet na pc nie umieja poradzic
<garnus> bateria nie wspomne
<garnus> bierzesz takiego kernela od ext73
<garnus> i od razu widac
<garnus> poprawe
<kklimonda> wydajność (i zużycie prądu) na PC to inna broszka niż wydajność na urządzeniach wbudowanych gdzie producent sprzętu ma dostęp do sterowników
<garnus> intel ma przeciez otwarte stery
<garnus> a na platformach i3/i5/i7 bez 100 linijek w grubie to ciezko odpalic terminal
<garnus> bez uzyskania 100C na cpu
<kklimonda> ale intel od paru lat bawi się w pchanie gpu stack Linuksa do przodu
<garnus> fakt to nie tylko wina ubuntu ale kernela
<kklimonda> i ich sterowniki na tym ucierpiały
<qermit> he?
<qermit> znaczy sie modyfikuje całe te KMSy?
<kklimonda> pomijam już to, że u mnie działa terminal na intelu bez niczego
<kklimonda> i nie grzeje się w ogóle pr
<kklimonda> ale to nie nowy intel
<kklimonda> qermit: no intel od kiedy przepisał sterowniki na KMS (i wyrzucił resztę kodu) ma problem ze stabilnością na starszych układach i wydajnością na nowszych ;)
<garnus> a co ciekawe jeszcze dell z sandy bridegem jest sprzedawany z ubuntu na pokladzie
<garnus> a probelm ten sam
<kklimonda> a jaką wersję ubuntu dają?
<tajwanuser> cze
<kklimonda> chociaż i tak unity/gnome-shell działa mi lepiej na intelu zintegrowanym niż starszej nvidii
<kklimonda> na desktopowej nvidii wszystko działa idealnie ale to kurde, jedna z silniejszych kart więc się nie liczy ;)
<garnus> widzialem 11.04
<kklimonda> to i tak staroć, najlepiej już z 12.04 testować
<kklimonda> (co nie znaczy, że dell nie powinien zrobić więcej by działało z tym co dają ale 6-12 miesięcy w przypadku SB to przepaść straszna jeszcze)
<garnus> 12.04 da sie juz uzywac?
<kklimonda> używać? możliwe, plan był taki by 12.04 było używalne (dla deweloperów i power userów) w czasie całego cyklu rozwoju
<kklimonda> testować czy działa dobrze grafika na SB? na pewno
<BlessJah> kklimonda: co to znaczy używalne dla devów i poweruserów? jak dokładnie ma się to objawiać?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie powinno się zdarzyć, że system się rozsypie w czasie aktualizacji
<foreste> czesc
<qrq> Witam
<marcin1988> panowie wróciłem do korzeni, czyli ubuntu i mam teraz lubuntu
<Dreadlish> i?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: lol, od kiedy to devowie potrzebuja stabilnego systemu?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: powinien być na tyle stabilny, żeby nie wywalić kernel panica podczas pisania czegokolwiek :D
<marcin1988> mam pytanko, znacie jakiś program w terminalu aby pokazywał ilośc ramu, obciążenie itp - alternatywa monitor systemu
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: htop
<marcin1988> o dzięki
<BlessJah> top
<Dreadlish> htop ładniejszy
<marcin1988> nie mogłem sobie nazwy przypomnić
<inzaghi89> htop fajniejszy i przyjaźniejszy
<marcin1988> jak narazie środowisko lxde ok, porównywalne do gnome 2 w szybkości
<Dreadlish> http://i.imgur.com/tvmVN.png - top vs htop
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: chyba raczej gnome 2 porównywalne do lxde :D
<EsmDD> yo
<Dreadlish> jo jo
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: tak, tylko gnome 2 juz nie ma
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: jak nie ma? :D
<Dreadlish> to dlaczego mam je na ltsie 10.04?
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: gnome 3 jest, a starsze można tak powiedzieć, wyrzucili do kosza
<Voldenet> o, fajna nazwa terminala
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: ty masz starszy system, a ja musze mieć zawsze najnowszy i korzystam z tego czego mi oferuje aktualna edycja
<Voldenet> 桜
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: bardzo starszy...
<Dreadlish> 10.04 jest cały czas wspierany
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: miły term
<Dreadlish> proste na vte ;d
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: ja czekam na 12.04 lts ubuntu, a w między czasie korzystam właśnie z lxde
<Voldenet> znacie się dobrze na linuksie? Bo nie mogę bsd skompilować
<Voldenet> herp
<Voldenet> ;D
<Dreadlish> herp derp
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: 10.04 do 2013r tak?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Voldenet> a htop wygląda jakby mocno żarł ssh
<Voldenet> na same kolory milion gigabajtów na sekundę
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: 10.04 podobał mi sie ponad wszystko lecz miał za stare jądro, które mi jeszcze nie naprawiało stanu wiatraczków podczas wstrzymania systemu, naprawili to dopiero od jądra 2.6.38
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: make menuconfig && make && make modules_install && make install
<Dreadlish> co w tym takiego trudnego?
<foreste> Dreadlish:  ja 1985r :>
<Dreadlish> foreste: i co z tego?
<Voldenet> a ja pracuję na ubuntu 2.04
<Voldenet> handlujcie z tym
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: ja mam takiego lapka z pewną przypadłością. Podczas wstrzymania i ponownego uruchomienia po tym, wiatraczki zapamiętują prędkość i tak chodzą jak przed wstrzymaniem.
<marcin1988> a w starym jądrze chodziły max prędkosć
<foreste> na serwerze robi chroota z 32 biyowym systemem na 64bitowym ;p
<foreste> cross compile zawodzi ;/
<Voldenet> http://plxc.pl/?p=1565
<Voldenet> keke
<Voldenet> chyba zacznę bardziej chętnie pracow... zdobywać achievementy
<marcin1988> czemu jak klikam na htop to wyświetla mi sie pusta konsola?
<Voldenet> bo zepsułeś
<marcin1988> tylko zainstalowałem
<marcin1988> nie ma lipy zaraz synaptica uruchomie i sprawdze czy zainstalowane
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: hmm... nigdy nie używałem wstrzymania/hibernacji
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: ja musze używać wstrzymania by potem wiatraczek chodził jednakową prędkością
<marcin1988> mam zainstalowane htop i widze jeszcze pakiet htop:i386 niezainstalowany, pytanie czemu nie wyświetla mi sie nic
<Dreadlish> to go poprostu nie zainstalowałeś
<Dreadlish> no jak można nie mieć htopa
<marcin1988> jak klikam na wersje htop:i386 to mi chce usunąć kilkanaście pakietów rzeby muc inne zainstalować
<Dreadlish> a jaki masz sys?
<qrq> :D
<marcin1988> amd64
<marcin1988> haha synaptica chce usunąć
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: ja też nie miałem
<Voldenet> dopiero zainstalowałem
<Voldenet> ale i tak będę topa używał
<Voldenet> problem?
<qrq> To jest błąd.
<qrq> ubuntu jest z tego znane :D
<dres> cze
<Dreadlish> jak chcesz instalować i386 na amd64
<Dreadlish> to się nie dziw ;D
<dres> slabe to ubuntu jest
<dres> dziadostwo - tak to bym okreslil
<qrq> Szczególnie jak doinstalujesz pakiety z jakiegoś obcego repozytorium.
<marcin1988> trudno nie zainstaluje
<marcin1988> mam amd64 i taki sam system zainstalowany
<marcin1988> chce korzystać w pełnej mocy procka hehe
<Dreadlish> qermit: chyba jakiś podwórkowy troll przyszedł
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: "z pełnej mocy"
<Voldenet> oh, fail, htop wymaga klawiszy funkcyjnych do działania ;{
<Dreadlish> z tych pozostałych 32 bit rejestrów
<qrq>  Dreadlish Że niby ja? :)
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> nie ty
<Voldenet> da się to jakoś zmienić?
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: tak
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: używać myszy
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: które ci jednocześnie zabierają ~30mb ramu
<Dreadlish> i poza tym nic z tego nie masz
<Voldenet> ale fajne, Oja
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: mam athlona x2 64 1.9ghz
<Voldenet> mysz w terminalu, ale 1337
<Dreadlish> bo nie opłaca się tego używać poniżej 4gb ramu
<marcin1988> mi nie grozi niedobór ramu bo mam 1.75GB
<Voldenet> szkoda, że w htopie nie działa rolka myszy
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: i co z tego? skompilujesz na zwykłym x86 z -march=core2 i masz to samo co na x86_64 tylko że z tymi dodatkowymi 32bitami na rejestrach
<Voldenet> Dreadlish, da się rolką pokombinować?
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: hmm sprawdze
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: nope, nie dziala
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: mówisz a pewnie nie testowałeś. Ja zauwazyłem różnice w 32 a 64bity i to nie tylko na linuxie a w win7
<kklimonda> BlessJah: stabilny system sprawia, że możesz na nim pracować? ;)
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: [dreadlish@kacer ~]$ uname -a
<Dreadlish> Linux kacer 3.2.1-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jan 13 06:50:31 CET 2012 x86_64 Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4200 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Dreadlish> nie piernicz.
<kklimonda> BlessJah: łatwiej się rozwija system kiedy nie musisz walczyć z rozwalonymi Xami (na przykład)
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: ty masz gorszy procek od mojego hehe jeszcze t4200
<BlessJah> kklimonda: źle zadałem pytanie
<BlessJah> kklimonda: czy każdemu nie zależy na stabilnym systemie, a nie tylko devom
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: na e5200 i i7 to samo
<inzaghi89> może mi ktoś pokazać, jak wygląda jego linia 50 pliku /etc/init.d/sshd
<BlessJah> księgowa, grafik i muzyk też pewnie chcą stabilnego
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: jak testowałem 64bity to system inaczej chodzi, masz wrażenie jak wszystko sie troszeczke szybciej uruchamia i jest stabilniejsze, wieksza połowa aplikacji jest 64bitowa i chodzi o niebo lepiej, nawet nalinuxie
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: *MASZ WRAŻENIE* to się nazywa placebo :)
<kklimonda> BlessJah: w czasie pracy nad wydaniem? ksiągowa, grafik etc. nie używają alphy i bety
<qrq> Nienawidzę formatu 16:9..
<Dreadlish> dlatego mam 16:10
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: mów jak chcesz, ja wole korzystać z pełnego procesora
<marcin1988> ja tez mam format 16.10
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: hmm na 32 bitach korzystasz tylko z połowy? :D
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: na 32bitach korzystam z słabszych aplikacji
<Dreadlish> "słabszych"
<Dreadlish> w jakim sensie...?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ok, już rozumiem
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: mniejsze przetwarzanie danych
<marcin1988> wolniejsze
<BlessJah> wolniejsze?
<Dreadlish> boolshit.
<kklimonda> inzaghi89: ściągnij sobie po prostu paczkę i zobacz
<marcin1988> i 32bity nie obsługują instrukcji sse2
<marcin1988> sse, sse2
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: to już total boolshit
<qrq> Wszystkie filmy Kubricka które miały ratio 1.66:1 przycieli do 16:9 dla bluray -_-
<kklimonda> inzaghi89: u mnie na 10.04 tego pliku nie ma
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: jakoś pentium 4 northwoody miały sse2, a na nim x86_64 nie odpalisz
<Dreadlish> więc szerzysz herezje
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: zainstaluj 64bity i dwie przeglądarki firefox i woterfox 64bity i poczuj różnice
<inzaghi89> kklimonda, orajt
<marcin1988> ta druga ma kilka instrukcji dodanych
<kklimonda> inzaghi89: a /etc/init.d/ssh:50 jest pustą linią. w Debianie ta linia to if [ ! -c /dev/null ]; then
<inzaghi89> kklimonda, ok dzięki
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: jedyne czego 32bity nie wspierają to em64t albo amd64 jak kto woli nazywać
<inzaghi89> lecę szukać dalej w takim razie
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: + nx bit
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: ale prawdą jest co moge potwierdzić kazdemu, że woterfox sie mniej ciął niż firefox
<marcin1988> waterfox*
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: a czy ja używam firefoxa?
<Dreadlish> bo w tym właśnie problem że nie używam
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: większość softu na linuksa jest ciągle kompilowana pod i686 i nie korzysta z nowszych rozszerzeń
<Dreadlish> no.
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: mając system x64 szukam domyślne aplikacji 64bitowych, po to mam ten system
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: to w przypadku x86, kiedy kompilujesz pod x86_64 to możesz założyć, że więcej rozszerzeń jest dostępnych
<kklimonda> ale to są w większości przypadków groszowe sprawy
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> a pan marcin tego zrozumieć nie potrafi
<kklimonda> przez 99.9% czasu większość aplikacji wisi na I/O
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> któro jest za to niezależne od architektury i innego syfu
<marcin1988> trzeba mieć szybszy sprzęt
<Dreadlish> jakby doszło do teorii, gdzie czas dostępu do wszystkiego jest 0ms
<marcin1988> najwolniejszym komponentem jest dysk w większości przypadków
<Dreadlish> a ty we wszystkich komputerach masz ssd i sobie tym poprawiasz humor tak?
<marcin1988> ja mam lapa prawie 3 letniego
<marcin1988> i stacjonarke 6lat
<kklimonda> ssd wszędzie się opłaca jak masz kasę
<marcin1988> zabytek
<kklimonda> najlepsza inwestycja w sumie
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: *jak masz kasę*
<Dreadlish> tu tkwi właśnie ten problem
<Dreadlish> że ja nie mam kasy
<qrq> Nie trzeba mieć wszystkiego co najlepsze , wystarczy mieć porządny sprzęt.
<marcin1988> jak miałem kiedyś dysk 7200obr na lapie to mi wszystko odmuliło a myślałem zawsze, że to od systemu zalezy
<qrq> :D
<marcin1988> musiałem zmienić na 5400 bo mi lap w wibracje wpadał:D
<Dreadlish> qrq: zdefiniuj porządny sprzęt
<qrq> Dreadlish Raspberry Pi :D
<Dreadlish> ano
<marcin1988> haha
<Dreadlish> racyja
<qrq> Jeżeli uciągnie takie środowisko graficzne jak XFCE to jest porządny :)
<kklimonda> qrq: pewnie, że nie trzeba - ale jeżeli cię stać (na przykład używasz komputera do pracy) to inwestycja w SSD jest świetnym pomysłem, zaraz po 8GB ramu
<marcin1988> uciągnie bo ma dedykowany system linuxowy pisali, ale jaki nie wiadomo
<qrq> kklimonda Wszystko zależy od potrzeb.
<kklimonda> qrq: SSD i dużo ramu zawsze zwiększy komfort pracy
<marcin1988> kklimonda: wazną rzeczą jest tez prędkość  tego ramu
<kklimonda> qrq: chyba, że używasz komputera jako thin terminala dla facebooka
<qrq> Jeżeli jesteś grafikiem komputerowym to 64 mb ram to trochę za mało :D
 * Dreadlish ma 3gb
<kklimonda> marcin1988: oj, szczegóły - jak kupujesz 8GB ramu to zakładam, że wiesz jak go dobrać
<Dreadlish> i narazie więcej mi nie trzeba
<marcin1988> kklimonda: wiem
<marcin1988> w tym roku juz powoli płyty zaczynają obsługiwać Ram z  1600mgz
<m477> witam :)
<m477> happy new year
<marcin1988> witaj
<qrq> Promy kosmiczne nasa latały na 8 MHZ i 4 MB RAM + dos.
<m477> MHZ?
<Dreadlish> tak
<marcin1988> w latach 70 czy tam 60
<m477> moze MHz
<Dreadlish> tak x2
<qrq> http://astroblog.cosmobc.com/2010/03/27/did-you-know-the-space-shuttle-runs-on-only-one-megabyte-of-ram/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/yc2pr3y> (at astroblog.cosmobc.com)
<marcin1988> pytanie za 100punktów: zostawić lubuntu czy instalować ubuntu ?
<Dreadlish> lubisz sypiące się unity?
<marcin1988> mi sie nie sypie w wersji 11.10
<marcin1988> chodzi mi o to, że lxde nie chodzi tak jak myślałem
<kklimonda> unity w 11.10 się nie sypie
<Dreadlish> ostatnio to 11.04 używałem
<Dreadlish> to może się nie sypie
<marcin1988> w 11.04 to nawet bardziej procki obciążało ale naprawili to
<kklimonda> no różnica 11.04->11.10 jest spora
<marcin1988> tak
<kklimonda> a w 12.04 będzie jeszcze lepiej
<marcin1988> licze że w 12.04 też będzie różnica
<marcin1988> testowałem cały prawie tydzień różne systemy i wróciłem do ubuntu i podrzędnych systemów
<marcin1988> opensuse tez jest spoko
<marcin1988> jako jedyny dało mi sie zainstować stety ati
<marcin1988> stery
<marcin1988> i ma najlepsze wsparcie
<marcin1988> tylko że kde jest mulące
<Dreadlish> ja tam się nie wypowiem
<marcin1988> kde z efektami obciąża system ale bez efektów jest ok tyle, że brzydki wizualnie
<marcin1988> kurcze ubuntu od dwóch lat nie aktualizuje sterów ati, zawsze mam wersje 10.8, mogli by sie ruszyć
<kklimonda> marcin1988: ubuntu nie aktualizuje sterowników w stabilnych wydaniach systemu
<marcin1988> kklimonda: była 11.04 jest 11.10 i to samo
<kklimonda> tzn. nie aktualizowało - od 11.10 pojawiły się paczki w stylu nvidia-current-updates które pewnie będą służyć do aktualizacji sterowników po wydaniach
<marcin1988> mi nie działają te drugie z końcówką updates
<marcin1988> tzn nie idą zaisntalować
<marcin1988> być może w wersji 12.04 te updates zmienią sie w stabilne
<marcin1988> bo pojawiły sie dopiero w wersji 11.10
<kklimonda> a jaką paczkę instalowałeś?
<marcin1988> kklimonda: ja instaluje zawsze to samo stery własnościowe same mi sie wyświetlają
<marcin1988> na opensuse udało mi sie zainstalować stery ze strony amd aktualne i różnicy nie widziałem
<marcin1988> jedyne co dodali od pewnego czasu to akceleracje gpu ale nie wiadomo czy w linuxach chodzi
<marcin1988> i juz mam 1wszy zwis, lxde nie jest dobre w wielozadaniowości że tak powiem.
<marcin1988> narazie wam wracam chyba do windowsa 7
<Dreadlish> "wielozadaniowość"
<Dreadlish> kurde to se niech odpali awesome
<Dreadlish> tam to dopiero jest "wielozadaniowość"
<kklimonda> ciekawe czego zwis
<kklimonda> kurde, od skrótów klawiszowych emacsa można się nabawić niezłych bóli ręki ;)
<Dreadlish> no
<kklimonda> jeszcze gdyby prawy alt był dostępny to w sumie nie byłoby tak źle
<Dreadlish> nie masz prawego alta?
<m477> -,-
<m477> prawy != lewy
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: mam, ale wygodniej by było niektóre kombinacje z prawym robić - alt+b na przykład
<Dreadlish> ano
<kklimonda> fakt, to nie to samo co ctrl+z albo ctrl+x
<kklimonda> (muszę się nauczyć prawego ctrl używać)
<kklimonda> bo zostanę kaleką ;)
<m477> ;o
<ntat> Ktoś ma zielone pojęcie o php?
<kklimonda> ntat: ja mam
<nn52> a co ?
<ntat> Bo ja mam zerowe a potrzebuję uruchomić plik .php ;)
<ntat> Mam zainstalowanego apacha
<ntat> i php5
<nn52> no
<Voldenet> na przykład tak
<Voldenet> php plik.php
<Voldenet> Ta-da
<ntat> Jak mogę otworzyć plik .php, żeby został on zinterpretowany a nie tylko wyświetlona jego zawartość
<ntat> Tak?
<ntat> ;)
<Voldenet> tak
<nn52> a mieszasz php z xhtml?
<kklimonda> ntat: dajesz mu rozszerzenie .php
<Voldenet> nie musi plik mieć rozszerzenia php
<nn52> może być bez rozszerzeniowy
<ntat> Pisałem chatboota w pascalu ale muszę to samo przygotować, żeby działało na stronie
<Voldenet> ewentualnie możesz dopisać na począdku #!/usr/bin/env php
<Voldenet> dać chmod +x
<ntat> znalazłem coś takiego
<ntat> http://code.google.com/p/phpwebsocket/source/browse/trunk/+phpwebsocket/chatbot.demo.php?r=5
<Voldenet> i odpalić normalnie
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/88c5yc6> (at code.google.com)
<kklimonda> Voldenet: tak się nie odpala stron
<Voldenet> a...
<kklimonda> ntat: ale jaki masz problem?
<Voldenet> php niekoniecznie oznacza stronę internetową
<ntat> Wklejam to wszystko do pliku.php odpalam php plik.php i nie idzie
<ntat> ;)
<Voldenet> ja z powodzeniem robiłem aplikacje konsolowe w tym
<kklimonda> ntat: jesteś pewien, że nie idzie?
<ntat> kklimonda, nie uruchamia się
<kklimonda> Voldenet: to patologia
<Voldenet> dlaczego?
<ntat> kklimonda, to spróbuj uruchomić to co wysłałem
<kklimonda> ntat: ale co się ma uruchamiać? php plik.php odpali skrypt i wygeneruje output nad stdout
<Voldenet> php to język jak perl i python
<Voldenet> patologią jest nazywanie normalnych skryptówek patologią
<kklimonda> oja, ktoś używa php jako języka skryptowego do robienia czegoś poza stronami.. brrr
<ntat> kklimonda, spróbuj uruchomić ten kod, który Ci przesłałem. Tzn wklej go do pliku z rozszerzeniem .php i uruchom
<Voldenet> kklimonda: ty chyba nie wiesz ile rzeczy jest w perlu
<ntat> U mnie nie działa
<kklimonda> Voldenet: ale perl to nie php
<Voldenet> Nie, ale nie są tragiczne
<Voldenet> oba języki
<Voldenet> php jest całkiem znośne do prostych skryptów
<kklimonda> jeżeli nie znasz nic lepszego
<Voldenet> są rzeczy, które łatwiej napisać w php niż w perlu i pythonie
<kklimonda> na przykład?
<ntat> PHP Fatal error:  Class 'WebSocket' not found in /home/ntat/Pulpit/plik.php on line 7
<Voldenet> na przykład to powyżej
<Voldenet> :D
<kklimonda> Voldenet: chatbota w php jest łatwiej napisać niż w perlu/pythonie?
<kklimonda> brr
<ntat> Muszę poczytać o php, zielony jestem
<kklimonda> jeżeli ktoś nie zna nic poza php
<Voldenet> php ma dosyć eleganckie podejście do socketów
<Voldenet> bardziej jak w C to wygląda
<kklimonda> ntat: to jest normalny błąd - nie masz websocket.class.php (ew. nie ma tam klasy WebSocket)
<Voldenet> w perlu trzeba różne obejścia stosować
<Voldenet> w pythonie nie wiem, omijam tego whitespace'a
<ntat> kklimonda, dziękuję, to zrozumiałem, liczyłem na jakąś solucję:>
<kklimonda> ntat: no sam ci tego pliku nie stworzę :P
<m477> whitespace'a?
<kklimonda> w pythonie wcięcia mają znaczenie
<kklimonda> niektórzy nie potrafią skonfigurować edytora, i jest to dla nich problem ;)
<Voldenet> meh, to nie problem edytora
<m477> po co configurowac?
<m477> wlasnie, tylko programisty :>
<Voldenet> python ma zadatki na język, gdzie ilość spacji w argumentach będzie miała znaczenie
<kklimonda> Voldenet: nie ma
<Voldenet> już w kolejnej wersji
<Voldenet> spokojnie
<Voldenet> do tego oczywiście brak { }
<Voldenet> bo to takie starożytne podejście do sprawy
<m477> po to masz te spacje
<kklimonda> Voldenet: irytują mnie ludzie którzy skreślają język bo robi coś inaczej niż to do czego się przyzwyczaili
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> lispa nie skreślam
<Voldenet> haskella też nie
<Voldenet> po prostu nie lubię pythona
<kklimonda> Voldenet: a tam trzeba znacznie większego przeskoku myślowego niż w pythonie
<Voldenet> jedyny język, który mi za blisko siedzi visual basica i whitespace'a
<Voldenet> ba, nawet lua mi się wydaje całkiem w porządku
<Voldenet> nie licząc zrytego .. w konkatenacji
<Voldenet> (kto, i jak, wpadł na taki głupi pomysł)
<kklimonda> vb ma Endy
<Voldenet> Idę sobie.
<Voldenet> Flejm o językach do niczego nie prowadzi
<Voldenet> w php można robić bez problemu konsolówki, deal with it
<kklimonda> Voldenet: a w C można pisać strony WWW
<kklimonda> nie znaczy to, że nie ma lepszych narzędzi
<m477> a co powiecie o haskell?
<kklimonda> m477: warto się nauczyć jednego z funkcyjnych języków - chociażby po to by zrozumieć inny sposób programowania.
<m477> kklimonda: co to znaczy ze jestzyk jest funkcyjny?
<m477> język*
<kklimonda> skrót myślowy - są różne paradygmaty programowania, jednym z nich jest programowanie funkcyjne (innym obiektowe, albo prodecuralne)
<m477> tylko te trzy są
<m477> ?
<kklimonda> nie
 * foreste kompiluje kernel w chmurze ;)
<kklimonda> jest masa
<m477> czytam na wiki o tym ale jakos lipnie tam jest opisane
<kklimonda> angielski artykuł jest lepszy (jak zawsze)
<m477> + dłuższy :<
<kklimonda> bo to obszerny temat
<m477> ze wszystkiego mozna zrobic obszerny temat :>
<m477> fakt w pyte tego jest http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programming_paradigm
<m477> uptime 18:33:40 up 18 days :-)
<en0x> ale duzo
<en0x> ;d
<m477> na lapie
<mati75> m477: masz sie czym chwalić
<en0x> ja swojego lapka restartuje tylko wtedy jak sa updejty
<en0x> i tez nie wylaczam
<en0x> o
<en0x> root@sqlness:~# uptime 12:39:37 up 527 days, 19:07,  1 user,  load average: 0.08, 0.02, 0.01
<mati75> 18:40:25 up 29 days, 20:19,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<en0x> to to juz lepiej ;)
<mati75> na lapie
<kklimonda> en0x: a wstanie po restarcie? ;)
<m477> :D
<m477> zawiesił się
<en0x> kklimonda: na bank
<m477> en0x: zrob update i reboot
<foreste> en0x:  a masz bank  ? :>
<en0x> jakby to byl domowy komp to moze i bym zrobil reboota
<kklimonda> en0x: skąd wiesz?
<en0x> kklimonda: bo wiem
<m477> ;o
<kklimonda> en0x: prawie 2 lata mineły
<en0x> mhm i bez updejtow tez jest od 2 lat prawie
<en0x> to wstanie
<en0x> :)
<kklimonda> chyba, że coś w konfiguracji zmieniłeś ;)
<kklimonda> no chyba, że go od 2 lat nikt nie rusza ;)
<en0x> kklimonda: jedynie cos ie zmienilo to zostal krb dodany i winbind do niego ze dziala w AD
<foreste> a awarie pradu ?
<kklimonda> foreste: ups ;)
<foreste> oo
<foreste> ja niemam  :(
<en0x> i dupa :(
<kklimonda> en0x: kurde, taki serwer to prawie jak voodoo ;)
<Quintasan> hurrr
<en0x> kklimonda: z 5 takich mialem ale rebooty niedawno byly
 * kklimonda nie lubi ruszać antycznych instalacji Linuksa
<en0x> mam gdzies ponad roczne jeszcze ale nie chce mi sie szukac
<kklimonda> 2 lata temu pracowałem z FC 6
<kklimonda> i to już był staroć przy ich tempie wydań
<kklimonda> ja wszystkie serwery staram się co tydzień-dwa restartować
<en0x> kklimonda: a co sie dzieje jak masz jeden glowny serwer co robi za nfs i nie mozesz go jebootowac co tydzien?
<en0x> bo nie mozesz miec downtimu zadnego nawet 10min
<kklimonda> en0x: nie dopuszczam do takiej sytuacji? ;)
<en0x> eh
<en0x> to nie wytlumaczenie
<en0x> ;)
<kklimonda> en0x: no bo z drugiej strony jak masz serwer którego nie możesz na 10 minut wyłączyć to co się stanie jak hardware padnie?
<en0x> backupy
<foreste> a jak ups padnie ? ;d
<en0x> ;d
<en0x> kklimonda: chociaz teraz sie nad tym nie zastanawiam bo jestesmy w aws
<kklimonda> en0x: no ale zanim postawisz drugą maszynę i odtworzysz backupy to minie dużo więcej niż 10 minut
<kklimonda> en0x: jeżeli firma potrzebuje 24/7 to musi ją być stać na fail over
<en0x> to zeby odpalic nowy serwer i miec wszystko to samo... to mi schodzi jakies 3minuty
<kklimonda> a jak jest fail over to nie ma czegoś takiego jak nierestartowalny serwer ;)
<en0x> nie ma 100% failovera :P
<en0x> ide na szluge
<kklimonda> en0x: e tam - kwestia rzucenia odpowiednio dużych pieniędzy
<kklimonda> (pewnie, prawie nigdy się to nie opłaca ale też nikt nie potrzebuje prawdziwego 24/7 ani nawet 99.999%)
<kklimonda> s/nikt/prawie nikt/g
<foreste> fajnie
<foreste> serwe padl ;x
<foreste> mi
<kklimonda> niemożliwe ;)
<Quintasan> Jest w stanie mi ktokolwiek sensownie wytłumaczyć jak ustawić nagrywanie w Pulse Audio?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nie
<kklimonda> Quintasan: u mnie to po prostu działa, nie umiem tego wytłumaczyć ;)
<Quintasan> Niech to szlag
<Quintasan> mam starego SoundBlastera Live
<Quintasan> z alsą działało normalnie
<Quintasan> przyszło pulseaudio to nie mam dźwięku ani we flaszu a o rozmowach przez skype mogę sobie pomarzyć
<Voldenet> m477: e tam, jak tylko usypiasz kompa to prędzej czy później zawsze uzbierasz milion dni uptime
<Voldenet> (raczej później)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ale PA przyszło 4 lata temu ;)
<Quintasan> no i jak myślisz od kiedy mam problemy?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no gdybyś miał problemy od 4 lat to założyłbym, że zgłosiłeś to dawno i jest naprawione ;)
<Quintasan> >zgłosiłeś
<Quintasan> ciekawe ile to już ludzi zgłaszało brak dźwięku we flashu :D
<kklimonda> Quintasan: wielu - i większość jest naprawiona
<kklimonda> Quintasan: pewnie nie zauważyłeś, ale od roku-dwóch już na PA ludzie nie narzekają
<Vorbis^> Quintasan: może czas update zrobić? :D
<kklimonda> (u mnie ostatni raz problemy z PA i flashem występowały kiedy korzystałem z nsplugin-wrappera)
<Quintasan> Vorbis^: update czego? karty?
<Vorbis^> też
<kklimonda> dlatego długo nie przechodziłem na x86_64
<kklimonda> emu10k1 wcale nie jest taką dobrą kartą
<Quintasan> Vorbis^: Jak karta działa to czemu mam ją zmieniać?
<Quintasan> kklimonda: No może nie jest ale zintergowana to jeszcze większy badziew
<kklimonda> Quintasan: czy ja wiem - różnicy nie słyszę
<Quintasan> odtwarzanie z dwóch różnych źródeł? zapomnij
<kklimonda> Quintasan: miksować można w userspace, nie trzeba sprzętowo
<kklimonda> PA to robi, alsa+dmix to robiły wcześniej, jeszcze wcześniej esound, arts etc.
<Quintasan> Dobra, nie wiem, nie znam się, chcę żeby mi to do cholery działało
<Vorbis^> skype chyba nawet używa natywnie pulseaudio
<Vorbis^> to nie rozumiem czemu iały by być problemy
<Quintasan> ale jak nowa technologia działająca na bazie starej psuje kompatybilność ze sprzętem to coś jest nie tak
<kklimonda> Quintasan: zgłoś błąd, pomóż go naprawić, przestań zachowywać się jak królewna ;)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: większość problemów między sprzętem, alsą i PA rozwiązano już dawno
<Quintasan> Ostatnio to mi powiedzieli żebym sobie nową kartę kupił :)
<Vorbis^> ostatnio co miałem problemy z pulse to chyba ubuntu 8.10 było
<kklimonda> też jakieś wyjście - chociaż ja bym wymienił sprzęt na nowszy ;)
<avalan> kklimonda: tak, tylko przy okazji pojawiły się nowe
<kklimonda> avalan: osobiście od 9.10 nie napotkałem problemów
<avalan> ja z PA miałem same problemy, ale łatwo je rozwiązałem
<Vorbis^> Quintasan: a co konkretnie sie dzieje?
<Quintasan> Vorbis^: Flash - nie ma dźwięku, jakoś przeżyję bez jutuba
<Quintasan> 2. w ogóle mi nie nagrywa dźwięku z mikrofonu
<kklimonda> Quintasan: a zmieniłeś output w ustawieniach?
<kklimonda> input*
<kklimonda> moja karta dźwiękowa ma 3 "connectory"
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Aż tak upośledzony nie jestem :)
<kklimonda> rear, front i analog line-in
<Vorbis^> albo do alsamixera sie popatrz
<Quintasan> wszystko jest
<Quintasan> Mic1
<Quintasan> nie mute
<Quintasan> 100% na capture
<kklimonda> brr, alsamixer
<kklimonda> złe wspomnienia
<kklimonda> z czasów kiedy nie było PA i próbowałem tam włączyć mikrofon ;)
<Vorbis^> moje x-fi dopiero zaczeło nagrywać jak sie odmutuje w odtwarzaniu(!) mikrofon ale może być na 0
<Vorbis^> więc różnie może być ;D
<BlessJah> kklimonda: mam PA, nie dziala mi wbudowany mikrofon, pod alsą też nie działał, więc nie wiem, gdzie tu postęp
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ten argument nie ma sensu
<BlessJah> tak jak i twój
<BlessJah> kiedyś pod alsą nie działało, dzisiaj pod PA działa
<BlessJah> mi jak nie działało, tak nie działa
<kklimonda> BlessJah: PA to coś więcej niż poprawki błędów ALSY ale to powinieneś wiedzieć - jeżeli nie wiesz, to poczytaj, z mojej strony EOT
<BlessJah> :]
<Voldenet> no, PA to coś więcej
<Voldenet> dorzuca swoje własne błędy do alsy
<Voldenet> >.>
<BlessJah> kklimonda: twoje jest syntaxhilighted.com?
<kklimonda> tak
<BlessJah> no to wita mnie nginx
<BlessJah> tak ma być?
<kklimonda> tal
<kklimonda> tak
<kklimonda> nie mam żadnej strony
<kklimonda> (ale mam odpalonych kilka stron w poddomenach)
<BlessJah> o której mówisz?
<kklimonda> parę instancji redmine na przykład
<BlessJah> o której podstronie mówisz, którą mam poczytać :]
<kklimonda> nie ma nic do poczytania
<kklimonda> jest http://pypi.syntaxhighlighted.com/
<kklimonda> http://code.syntaxhighlighted.com/
<kklimonda> i parę innych usług które tam trzymam - ale nic ogólnodostępnego
<BlessJah> 1937 < kklimonda> BlessJah: PA to coś więcej niż poprawki błędów ALSY ale to powinieneś wiedzieć  - jeżeli nie wiesz, to poczytaj, z mojej strony EOT
<BlessJah> zresztą nvm
<BlessJah> siedzi sobie PA zamiast alsy, zasadniczo nie widzę różnicy, poza tym że miksera terminalowego znaleźć nie mogłem
<ntat> Znalazłem sposób na chatbota w pythonie:)
<ntat> Zna ktoś pytjona?
<ntat> *pythona
<kklimonda> ntat: kurde, twoje pytanie nie jest z serii "czy zna ktoś <język>?" a z serii "kto mi pomoże skonfigurować <usługa>?" ;)
<ntat> kklimonda, nie
<ntat> mam już kod ale u mnie on nie działa
<ntat> http://pastebin.com/5VZ0SjAK
<BlessJah> ntat: ja znam, obejrzałem wszystkie filmy i większość odcinków
<ntat> Pytanie, dlaczego?;)
<kklimonda> gdybyś wkleił błąd to byłoby łatwiej powiedzieć
<BlessJah> holy grail najlepszy :D
<kklimonda> ntat: http://docs.python.org/library/functions.html#input
<ntat> oto błąd
<ntat> http://wklej.org/id/673194/
<dawiss> python jest ciezki w obyciu ;)
<ntat> Hm... ten sam kod, tu działa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I52ovGUUIg
<kklimonda> ntat: on używa pythona3 a ty pythona2
<ntat> a...
<ntat> :)
<m477> dawiss: wat
<m477> nie wiem z jakimi jezykami się obywałeś ale ...
<dawiss> m477: nie lubie pythona i javy... nic na to nie poradze...
<dawiss> za to np. C# lubie ;)
<dawiss> jedni lubia kinder niespodzianki inni kinder bueno ;o
<foreste> http://wklej.dug.net.pl/4046
<foreste> mial ktos taki blad  ?
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> ty miałeś
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: :*
<m477> sysek: nie całuj papierza
<marcin1988> od razu lepiej :D ahoj ludzie
<marcin1988> zainstalowałem ubuntu
<m477> cos nie łaczy
<marcin1988> co nie łączy?
<marcin1988> jaki polecacie komunikator irc?
<bastetmilo> marcin1988: limechat
<dres> gadu gadu
<dres> win 2
<marcin1988> bastetmilo: zaraz sprawdze
<marcin1988> dres: ja nie mam windowsa
<bastetmilo> marcin1988: och. Żartowałam :) to jest na macosx
<dres> marcin1988: a co masz?
<dres> bastetmilo: a Ty jaki masz OS?
<dres> ja mam tu MacIrssi ;)
<marcin1988> bastetmilo: hehe coś przeczuwałem
<bastetmilo> dres: Snow Leoparda
<marcin1988> dres: mam ubuntu 11.10
<dres> a po co Ci ubuntu?
<marcin1988> a po co ci mac?
<dres> lepszy jest mac os ;)
<marcin1988> nie mam jabłuszka
<marcin1988> mac os tylko na dedykowany sprzęt
<dres> jest cos takiego jak hackintosh ;)
<dres> i odpala na PC
<marcin1988> czytałem o tym ale zapewne ciężko cokolwiek zainstalować i po angielsku
<bastetmilo> marcin1988: 2 tygodnie, dwa miesiące, ale jaka satysfakcja
<bastetmilo> i dlaczego angielski jest problemem?
<marcin1988> bastetmilo: ja juz tydzien testuje różne dystrybucje linuxa i mam powoli dość. Jak jest ang to nie ma polskich znaków
<bastetmilo> marcin1988: ale Ubuntu jest po polsku i ma polskie znaki
<marcin1988> bastetmilo: chodziło mi o hackintosha
<marcin1988> nie ma pl nie ma polskich znaków
<bastetmilo> marcin1988: u mnie stoi hackintosz po polsku i z polskimi znakami.
<bastetmilo> więc coś ściemniasz
<dres> hehe ;)
<marcin1988> bastetmilo: to jakaś rewolucja musiała nastąpić, bo jak czytałem o hackintoshu to nie było pl
<dres> bastetmilo: a ten hakintosz dziala stabilnie? bo bede za tydzien kupowal i nie wiem czy kupowac apple czy pc
<bastetmilo> dres: z tego co wiem działa stabilnie (ja siedze na imaku) - ale jak chcesz miec macos to kupuj sprzet apple
<marcin1988> lepiej apple oryginała bo wtedy nie masz problemu z niczym, a pozatym czytałem, że niegługo szykuje sie aktualizacja do następnej wersji systemu
<marcin1988> bastetmilo: a tak wydajnościowo to co jest lepsze hackintosh czy np ubuntu ?
<marcin1988> jak ten system chodzi?
<bastetmilo> marcin1988: chodzi dobrze. Ale Ubuntu też dobrze chodziło.
<marcin1988> bastetmilo: ja testowałem ubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu, opensuse kde, fedora gnome, fedora kde. Zostałem na ubuntu z unity bo najlepiej wszystko chodzi
<marcin1988> tylko na opensuse i oczywiście ubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu udało mi się zainstalować stery od ati
<marcin1988> wizualnie ubuntu najlepsze
<dres> marcin1988: gentoo sobie zainstaluj
<dres> lepsze jest wg mnie
<marcin1988> dres: co ma lepszego? szybkość? stabilność? wsparcie sprzętowe?
<sysek> wódka!
<marcin1988> haha
<dres> szybkosc na pewno
<marcin1988> dres: niż ubuntu?
<marcin1988> Dreadlish: mam tu dwa systemy OS X 10.7.2 i Mac OS X 10.6.8 czym one sie różnią
<marcin1988> w necie
<marcin1988> ten pierwszy to snow leopard a ten drugi lion??
<dres> tak
<dres> odwrotnie
<dres> 10.7 lion 10.6 leopard
<Dreadlish> marcin1988: ten pierwszy to lion, drugi snow leo
<marcin1988> ale nowszy lepszy tak?
<Dreadlish> coś w tym stylu
<dres> marcin1988: to nie windows, zeby xp byl lepszy od visty ;p
<m477> bonć pozdrowiona krulowo angli
<marcin1988> dres: z kolei windows 7 lepszy od xp jest
<marcin1988> vista to niewypał
<marcin1988> poprawiło sie po dodaniu service packów
<marcin1988> ale było za póżno
<marcin1988> niestety mojego sprzętu tzn. laptopa nie ma na liście kompatybilnych
<marcin1988> ok lece, wróce póżniej narazie
<sysek> hm
<sysek> ja bede mial niedlugo ljiona
<bastetmilo> liona?
<bastetmilo> nie no..
<bastetmilo> ja się jeszcze wzbraniam przed upgradem
<Dreadlish> aj burżuje
<sysek> aj jak fajnie miec prace
<sysek> ((:
<Dreadlish> aj burżuje :)
<m477> lejdis ent dżentelmen
<Skrzyp> fenk ju for łoczink
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: a ty co sie nie odzywasz cały dzień? fochłeś?
<m477> w szkole był
<Skrzyp> No
<Dreadlish> tak. w szkole był do godziny 18
<m477> uczył sie
<Skrzyp> A potem na miastach
<m477> miastach
<EsmD> yo
<sysek> oy
<Ashiren> o, zamkneli megaupload
<m477> kto
<Ashiren> rzad
<abbus> policja :D
<bastetmilo> jak to zamknęli?
<sysek> no
<sysek> normalnie, jak drzwi sie zamyka
<sysek> ide spac
<m477> żydy ******ne
<Skrzyp> Gdzie? Co?
<m477> za tobo
<m477> troollool
<m477> dziśaj oporowo wódeczka
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek :*
<julek> m477: to ty jeszcze zyjesz?
<m477> julek: i mam się dobrze
<mati75> julek: on jeszcze gimnazjum nie skończył
<julek> heh
<mati75> julek: zaciągnął się korkiem i ma odlot
<m477> nom
<julek> wurkuje:P
<julek> *workuje
<m477> rozwijam sie, coraz wiecej moge wypic
<avalan> worczy
<julek> ☺
<m477> fakin szit
<julek> ?
<m477> o family guy nowy
<m477> st
<julek> widzieliscie na wykopie ten teledurniej?
<Skrzyp> 2
<m477> wat
<julek> http://www.wykop.pl/link/1011475/tele-as-1-2/
<m477> co to kurwa ....
<Voldenet> 4th
<m477> ale zal :D
<m477> ludzie to sie kiedys umieli bawic ...
<Skrzyp> Nie pij tyle
<m477> jak to ogladam to nie moge przestac
<Voldenet> teleturniej jak teleturniej
<Voldenet> teraz tylko rolę oświetleniowców dodali w teleturniejach i dodali muzykę
<Voldenet> nic takiego
<Voldenet> zasady teleturniejów jak były proste, tak są proste
<m477> tak jak milionery
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-20
<Skrzyp> 2
<m477> strona departamentu sprawiedliwosci leży ;D
<marcin1988> ALOHA
<m477> DO WANT
<marcin1988> jestem po instalacji ubuntu zwykłego 32bity i tak zostaje:D
<marcin19881> :)
<office__> ;)
<marcin19881> jak leci office
<office__> powoli
<marcin19881> jaki system operacyjny posiadasz?
<office__> a co to za roznica
<marcin19881> duża
<office__> Linux sniffers 2.6.32-6-pve #1 SMP Fri Nov 4 06:54:05 CET 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<office__> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<marcin19881> jak to zrobiłeś?
<office__>  /ecec -o uname -a
<marcin19881> nieznane polecenie
<office__>  /exec
<office__> :)
<marcin19881> nie jestem takim zaawansowanym ircowcem jak ty
<marcin19881> gdzie szukać tych poleceń?
<office__> daj so spokoj
<marcin19881> ok
<office__> Magma - Aicha [0S32-15]1
<Mirek> Dobry wieczor, mam pytanie odnosnie instalacji Ubuntu
<marcin1988> witaj
<marcin1988> jakie pytanie?
<Mirek> chcialbym na razie miec 2 systemy
<Mirek> czyli windows i ubuntu
<marcin1988> najpierw instalujesz windowsa a potem ubuntu
<Mirek> windowsa juz mam
<marcin1988> ubuntu wykryje windowsa i będziesz miał do wyboru podczas uruchomienia
<Mirek> tylko sprawa wyglada tak
<Mirek> ze mam 3 partycje podstawowe i 1 rozszerzona
<marcin1988> ile partycje windows ma?
<Mirek> na rozszerzonej mam okolo 80 giga nie przydzielonego obszaru
<Mirek> i myslalem zeby tam zainstalowac ubuntu
<marcin1988> utwórz dwie rozszerzone
<marcin1988> swap i ext4
<marcin1988> swap tyle ile masz ramu
<marcin1988> a ext4 reszta
<bastetmilo> 2? Może 3 jednak?
<marcin1988> swap, ext4 na system i opcjonalnie na home
<marcin1988> nie musisz na home o ile nie przetrzymujesz ważnych danych
<bastetmilo> Nie opcjonalnie, tylko /, swap i /home
<marcin1988> bastetmilo: home nie musi być jeśli nic z systemem nie robisz
<Mirek> czyli np. z poziomu Ubuntu live CD, na tym nie przydzielonym obszrze
<bastetmilo> tia. To po co Ci system z którym nic nie robisz?
<Mirek> utworzyc te 3 partycje?
<bastetmilo> Mirek: tak
<marcin1988> bastetmilo: chodziło mi o experymentowanie i czasem wpadki
<bastetmilo> marcin1988: to się eksperymentuje na Live CD
<marcin1988> jak nic sie nie grzebie tylko korzysta z systemu to nic sie nie stanie
<bastetmilo> dzizaz, jak korzystasz normalnie z systemu to normalnie zbierają ci się dane na home, których zakladam nie chce się utracić. Chociażby głupie fotki z wakacji.
<marcin1988> bastetmilo: zawsze można zmienić rozmiar dysku i utworzyć partycje a na niej ważne dane, o ile sie sformatowało cały dysk na ubuntu jak ja
<Mirek> ja na razie stawiampierwsze kroki z ubuntu
<bastetmilo> Mirek: zrób 3 partycje, w razie W nie będzie potem problemu.
<marcin1988> ktoś kto bierze sie za linuxy musi znać podstawy tworzenia partycji Mirek
<bastetmilo> Utworzenie partycji podczas instalacji Ubuntu jest banalnie proste ;)
<Mirek> domyslam sie, ale wolalem zapytac
<Mirek> ;)
<marcin1988> ubuntu to nie windows i tam masz lepszy program partycjujący wbudowany
<Mirek> w takim razie biore sie za instalacje
<marcin1988> powodzenia
<marcin1988> a co masz za sprzęt?
<Mirek> dziekuje bastetmilo i marcin 1988
<marcin1988> spox
<marcin1988> najlepiej partycjonuje opensuse, sam przydziela trzy partycje, tylko sie klika
<marcin1988> czas spać
<marcin1988> baye
<marcin1988> bye
<m477> jebane pisowczyki
<bastetmilo> co z nimi?
<julia> cześć :)
<julia> chciałam się zapytać o jedna rzeczy której nigdzie nie ma na żadnym forum
<julia> czy w gnome 3 da się zmienic jakoś ten obrzydliwy ekran przy logowaniu?
<julia> pobrałam jakiś gotowy, lepszy z gnome-look.org ale nigdzie nie ma informacji jak to zainstalować...
<julia> lol już 3
<m477> ^_^
<m477> mmmm
<m477> browarek
<rombo> jak stworzyc aktywator do programu w konsoli
<|B|enedyktXVI> \ o /
<qrq> Witam :D
<qrq> Megaupload.com zamknięte :D
<Voldenet> spoko
<Voldenet> słysze to już tylko 60 raz
<Voldenet> na ircu
<Voldenet> >.>
<qrq> Wiesz , ja nie jestem 24h na bieżąco :D
<Voldenet> ciekawe czy jest kanał, na którym tego nie napisali
<qrq> Jeszcze wczoraj pobierałem sobie stamtąd plik :D
<qrq> I to dosyć spory
<qrq> A tutaj taka niespodzianka :)
<tajwanuser> cze
<qrq> Hej
<tajwanuser> http://plxc.pl/?p=1565
<Mart_ini> cześć. mam problem z wyglądame okienek w Unity.... mianowicie wygląda to tak: http://imageshack.us/f/209/zrzutekranu201201201327.png/
<Mart_ini> macie jakies pomysły co z tym zrobić?
<Mart_ini> zmiana tematu w ustawieniach czy w gnome-tweak w ogóle nie reaguje
<m477> Mart_ini: metacity --replace
<Mart_ini> niestety tez nie
<m477> masz compiza?
<Mart_ini> tak
<m477> to go wylącz :<
<Mart_ini> :/
<m477> tez tak mialem
<Mart_ini> ehhhh ubiło mi sesje gdm
<Mart_ini> wyłączenie compiza też nie pomogło:/
<m477> i metacity
<Mart_ini> zrobiłem replace....
<Mart_ini> jest postęp bo zmieniają się już toolbary...
<Mart_ini> znaczy dekoracje okien
<paulEU> hejka
<Mart_ini> no i całe Unity znikło:/
<paulEU> czy duża różnica w wydajności jest między i3 233M a i5 2430M ?
<Mart_ini> tak na oko spora...
<Mart_ini> całe wydanie technologiczne
<paulEU> bo jest dylemat nad kupnem lapka, ThinkPad T420i i3-2330M kontra ThinkPad E420s i5-2430M
<Mart_ini> nie wiem jak to wygląda w testach.... ale i5 jest technologicznie sporo do przodu
<Mart_ini> a jak one są taktowane?
<paulEU> brać solidniejsze wykonanie + większy ekran czy słabsza jakość + mniejszy ekran + proc lepszy
<m477> 1
<Mart_ini> zależy do czego jest Ci on potrzebny
<paulEU> do pisania w eclipse + bazy danych
<Mart_ini> jezli chcesz z nim podróżować duzo i nie robić obliczen dla NASA to bierz lepszą jakość.... jeżeli będzie stał w domu i bedziesz jak ja z zawodu programistą to wybierzesz procek
<Mart_ini> to procek
<paulEU> ekran 1600x900 nie ukrywam robi sporą różnice kontra 1366x768
<Mart_ini> a o ile wiekszy ekran?
<Mart_ini> w calach
<paulEU> Mart_ini: obie są 14"
<Mart_ini> bo rozdziałka mało mówi
<Mart_ini> uhm
<m477> no to jak wiekszy ekran
<paulEU> sporo podróżowania jest
<Mart_ini> ja mam 17" a rozdziałkę mam 1280x800 bo przy wiekszej szkoda oczu
<paulEU> więc mobilność potrzebna
<m477> no to sam zdecyduj ...
<Mart_ini> Powiem Ci tak.... na moim lapku od ciągłego targania go po klientach jest odbity pasek na matrycy od klawiatury i nieco się oszlifowała obudowa
<Mart_ini> jeżeli takie detale Ci nie przeszkadzają to wybieraj wydajność
<paulEU> zdecydowałbym sie na ten T420i
<Mart_ini> jeżeli chcesz by klient postrzegał Cię jakoś to bierz wygląd
<m477> ;d
<paulEU> klient nie patrzy czy ładny, byle działał :D
<Mart_ini> pisze zawodowo czy hobbystycznie?
<Mart_ini> patrzy:)
<paulEU> zawodowo
<Mart_ini> jeździsz do klientów?
<paulEU> nie, ale dom -> praca -> będę wozić
<paulEU> jako drugi to ma być
<Mart_ini> wiec bierz wydajność
<Mart_ini> nie ma sie co zastanawiać
<Mart_ini> chyba że jesteś pedantem lub nieskończonym estetą
<garnus> to bierz maca:D
<m477> wieksza moc != lepsza wydajnosc
<paulEU> a gdzie tam.. jakby był wybór to bym białego kupił hehe
<garnus> aa i jestes kreatywny bo jezeli nie to mac nie dla ciebie
<Mart_ini> :D
<paulEU> mac-a nie chce, pomimo że miałem mac pro w pracy poprzedniej
<Mart_ini> w takim razie prace na kiepściejszą zmieniłeś jeżeli teraz mac-a nie masz:P
<Mart_ini> <joke>
<paulEU> Mart_ini: no w pewnym sensie tak
<m477> ? :D
<paulEU> było Mac Pro z quad core + 8GB RAM + 8TB HDD
<Mart_ini> nie no żartowałem , żeby nie było że kogoś chce obrazić.... ale sam bym sie na Maca przesiąść nie chciał i nawet  z uwagi na prace nie specjalnie moge
<Mart_ini> hehh:)
<Mart_ini> ładnie:)
<paulEU> teraz HP z i5 4GB RAM
<paulEU> a co myślicie o HP?
<m477> no i do czego taki sprzet
<paulEU> m477: który?
<paulEU> m477: macpro był do kompilacji
<m477> 8 gb ramu ...
<Mart_ini> aktualnie pracuje na DELL Studio 1535 (4Gb) i Lenovo (4Gb) + mały monitorek
<paulEU> oj często zadyszki procek dawał hihi
<paulEU> jeszcze widzę ofertę HP ProBook 6460b i5-2410M
<Mart_ini> można zapytać w jakiej to firmie było?
<paulEU> ma 1600x900 - powiedzcie co myślicie o HP??
<paulEU> Mart_ini: oj mała firma, niestety plajtuje
<Mart_ini> uhm
<Mart_ini> ale kompletnie nie rozumiem dlaczego patrzysz na rozdzielczość
<Mart_ini> a nie na "
<paulEU> Mart_ini: no pisałem: 14" wszędzie
<paulEU> HP unikać?
<Mart_ini> nie załapałem że masz "filtr" na 14"
<Mart_ini> HP niby solidne ale zawsze miałem wrażenie że płaci sie za logo
<paulEU> Mart_ini: za Lenovo też płacisz
<Mart_ini> nie ja:)
<Mart_ini> :D
<Mart_ini> ja tylko za DELL'a
<Mart_ini> ale HP jest nieco droższe od Lenovo
<Mart_ini> z resztą..... dobremu koderowi do pisania VI starczy..... a tu nawet 128MB ram nie trzeba:D
<Mart_ini> tymczas ide dalej walczyć z tematem Windows Theme w Unity...:/
<paulEU> m477: czyli brałbyś tego T420i z i3?
<m477> mnie nie pytaj
<m477> uwazam jedynie ze proc nie ma tutaj takiego znaczenia, a przynajmniej nie jest wodzącym atutem
<m477> chyba ze chcesz grac w gry
<paulEU> zero gier
<paulEU> duży ekran
<m477> no to chyba nie 14"
<paulEU> 14" ze względu na mobilność + waga
<foreste_> czesc
<m477> jakby mi zalezalo na moblinosci to bym bral 13'3
<tajwanuser> przede wszystkim rozdzielczosc
<tajwanuser> ;]
<paulEU> tajwanuser: no ja też tak uważam, więc wybór jeden: T420i
<paulEU> HP nie pasuje mi układ klawiszy, do pupy klawisze strzałkowe
<tajwanuser> choc mozna miec maly ekran z duza rozdzielczoscia - ale to kosztuje
<m477> wzrok
<paulEU> tajwanuser: no to fakt, chociażby x1
<tajwanuser> paulEU: t420i ma 1600x900? w tej cenie moze wyrwalbys cos z jeszcze wieksza
<paulEU> tajwanuser: ta rozdziałka wystarczy
<paulEU> optymalnie dla 14" moim zdaniem jest coś 1440x...
<tajwanuser> sam taka mam i jest w miare
<tajwanuser> ale przez jakis czas mialem 1600x1200 i bylo jeszcze lepiej
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> no ale to w stacji
<tajwanuser> w lapku jednak mozna by miec 1920x1080 na 15'
<paulEU> eh, rozłączyło mnie
<paulEU> pisaliście coś? :)
<paulEU> zdecydowałem sie wziąć większą rozdzielczość niż moc proca
<tajwanuser> pisalem, ze 2560x1600 to dobra rozdzielczosc dla 13'
<paulEU> lol, a który producent takie coś oferuje?
<Wizard> cześć, leszcze
<Szatan> Wizard: cześć nieuku
<paulEU> czołgiem! :p
<Wizard> ej, 7 lat już studiuję
<Wizard> więc mi tu z nieukiem nie wyjeżdżaj!
<paulEU> Wizard: to o 2 lata za długo :D
<Wizard> nie zauważyłem, żeby było za długo
<paulEU> :)
<m477> ale my tak!
<paulEU> to znaczy że kombinował :D
<m477> specialny tok nauczania
<paulEU> :D
<nn52> o 4 za dużo :D
<nn52> neuk - nie zdał tyle razy ;P
<paulEU> nn52: no jak tylko licencjat to pewnie tak
<Wizard> pff
<Wizard> i tak jestem zajebistszy od was
<paulEU> bo rok studiowałeś? ;)
<m477> ze co
<paulEU> hihi żartowałem
<m477> co to za rozszerzenie .cc? jakis zupgradowany C?
<Dreadlish> .cc == .c++
<Dreadlish> albo .cpp
<m477> aha
<m477> a po co w ogole to pisac na linuxie?
<m477> dla konwencji czy co
<m477> rownie dobrze moge nazwac plik a.java i tez sie chyba skompiluje nie?
<Dreadlish> no
<nn52> słyszał ktoś o ACTA
<nn52> 26 Stycznia
<Ozil1> tak
<Ozil1> boni negocjuje z tuskiem aby na razie nie podpisywał
<Dreadlish> jak podpisze to ścierwo
<Dreadlish> to połowa polskiego internetu mu nogi z dupy powyrywa
<Dreadlish> nn52: poza tym nie pytaj się czy ktoś słyszał o tak oczywistych rzeczach ;d
<nn52> dla mnie to koniec demokracji
<_2M1R_> Dreadlish: wikipedia polska cos szykuje więc można będzie zaciemnić polski net
<nn52> zastanawiam się czy nie da się zrobić coś na zasadzie VPN....
<Dreadlish> _2M1R_: starczy, że polskie google pokaże co o tym sądzi ;d
<Dreadlish> nn52: a co ci tu da vpn?
<Dreadlish> jak będzie to z prędkością modemu 56k
<nn52> no wlasnie... jakie szyfrowany ... lub jakis wynalazek
<m477> wszyscy przerzuca sie na TOR'a i po sprawie
<_2M1R_> Dreadlish: a google cos szykuje?
<_2M1R_> :)
<nn52> Tor jest nie legalny
<Dreadlish> nn52: poproszę paragraf.
<nn52> bo każdego torowicza traktują jak potencjalnego pedzia...
<m477> tak jak internet?
<m477> aha
<nn52> Dreadlish: =F
<m477> z takimi argumentami do do piaskownicy
<Dreadlish> nn52: jest tak nielegalne jak sranie do własnego kibla
<m477> :D
<m477> tez by sie znalazl paragraf
<tajwanuser> http://wyborcza.pl/1,75477,11003048,Rajd_na_dom_wlasciciela_Megaupload.html
<Dreadlish> na razie to improwizuje na temat daddy cool d;
<nn52> z tym megupload to wg. mnie przesada
<tajwanuser> dziwne jest, ze takie serwisy dzialaja przez wiele miesiecy
<tajwanuser> a pozniej zamykaja i jest wielka afera
<nn52> to tak jak zamną pocztę, bo listonosz w paczce dostarczył np. marysie
<Dreadlish> nie mają na to potwierdzenia
<tajwanuser> no tak, oni zawsze zaznaczaja, ze nie biora odpowiedzialnosci
<nn52> może i dobrze.... wk.ala mnie captha
<Dreadlish> captcha jest wszędzie ;d
<tajwanuser> na RS chwilami nie bylo
<Dreadlish> i nie ma
<tajwanuser> btw. RS cos podupadl?
<regedarek> czesc
<regedarek> mam pytanie
<tajwanuser> wal
<regedarek> probuję się dostac
<regedarek> na ten kanał przez ssh i irssi
<regedarek> ERROR Closing Link: student.agh.edu.pl (Too many user connections (global))
<nn52> na rapidzie niema capthy
<nn52> dodatkowo ściągasz z max prędkością
<nn52> na ile łacze ci pozwoli ;]
<nn52> ale nikt tam nie wrzuca - nie wiem czemu
<tajwanuser> ja i tak wszedzie sciagam z taka predkoscia na jaka pozwoli mi lacze
<tajwanuser> wiec wiesz... :D
<regedarek> czy to znaczy ze sie nie dostanę bo za duzo ludzi tego uzywa na mojej uczelni??
<m477> siec jest przeciazona
<tajwanuser> tam sa drogie premium - moze na innych portalach sa tansze
<tajwanuser> regedarek: na to wyglada
<regedarek> w morde :)
<nn52> na rs na free mam 818kb/s ,a na filescronika 40-50kb/s :D ( na free)
<nn52> na upoad station niema capthy?
<regedarek> znacie jakies darmowe VPS
<regedarek> potrzebuje do screena i irssi :P
<regedarek> a moja uczelnia mnie olewa
<Dreadlish> darmowe + vps
 * Dreadlish leży
<m477> a do czego to
<Dreadlish> co do czego
<m477> VPS
<mati75> regedarek: darmowych nie ma
 * mati75 ma jeden za $1,25
<Wizard> bu
<m477> bu
<m477> bc?
<Wizard> bc?
<Wizard> MARCIN BAHLEDA rozpocznie konkurs!
<Wizard> on żyje!
<Filar> kto?
<Wizard> MARCIN!
<Wizard> brawo Żyła!
<zima> o/
<Wizard> zima, idź już sobie :/
<Wizard> albo chociaż śniegiem nie syp, bo mi się nie chce grata zamiatać co rano
<zima> :<
<Wizard> :*
<zima> psuję moje xubuntu
<Wizard> ty masz ubuntu?
<Wizard> myślałem, że archusia
<zima> archa nie mam od lipca
<zima> w jego miejscu pracuje gentoo
<zima> a xubuntu mam na craptopie
<zima> o<,
<zima> o, http://ompldr.org/vY2N0NA
<zima> \o/
<Wizard> dwm
<Wizard> Stoch drugi!
<m477> zima: no juz to wkleilales jakis czas temu słońce
<zima> tylko nie wiem dlaczego mysql mi się odpala podczas gdy linków w rc nie ma
<zima> m477: ale Wizard nie widział misiu pysiu
<m477> :*
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> Wizard używał dwm
<Wizard> i gentoo też
<Wizard> cóż
<zima> masz jeszcze to kde2?
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> to było kde1
<zima> aaa
<Wizard> ono się nie buduje na x86
<Wizard> ale nie chce mi się nad tym siedzieć
<Wizard> jeśli chcesz, to dam ci link do spaczowanego
<zima> bez sensu
<zima> lepiej już trinity
<Wizard> znaczy cóż, mnie dobrze jest teraz
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/SFS/linki/
<Wizard> zima, zgadnij ;P
<zima> co mam zgadywać? gnome2
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> trafiłeś
<Wizard> wygrywasz piwo
<zima> w dodatku centos
<zima> a, to wiele wyjaśnia
<Wizard> to źle?
<zima> nie, ale tapetka kontrowersyjna ;p
<Wizard> hmm, historyczna
<Wizard> większość i tak pyta co to
<zima> z podobnych mam taką: http://ompldr.org/vYjh6eg
<Wizard> albo mam głupich znajomych, albo to już tak zamierzchłe dzieje, że nikt nie pamięta
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> fajna
<zima> sam robiłem! prawie...
<Wizard> dobra, czas na kawę
<zima> good idea, też sobie walnę.
<m477> zima zla
<zima> lolcaty, facebook i kwejk są ciekawsze niż historia 20ego wieku
<Wizard> ja zrobiłem gejową
<Wizard> nawet z bitą śmietaną ;p
<Wizard> szkoda tylko, że mi w tę bitą śmietanę kot mordę wsadził właśnie
<zima> ja tam sypaną z mlekiem
<Wizard> łóóóóóó!
<Wizard> Stoch 1!
<nn52> ciekawe na jak długo
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> no koniec konkursu już
<Wizard> wygrał
<Wizard> i to nie to, że przypadkiem
<Wizard> on po prostu zniszczył resztę
<Wizard> ;P
<nn52> zna ktoś perfekcyjnie  php?
<nn52> albo prawie perfekcyjnie? :D
<Wizard> nie ma takich ludzi
<m477> musze sie wódeczki napic bo zdecfhne
<nn52> Kurde, ale i tak zadam pytanie. Czy jest możliwe napisania skryptu/kodu który jak wykryje Jakieś IP lub pulę - automatycznie przenie do innej strony? :D
<m477> przenie ...
<nn52> np.  jeżeli pula [42.3.x.x-121.42.65.1] idź do /cośtam/
<OkropNick> nn52: tak
<nn52> OkropNick: super... :P inaczej to rozwiązałam :P
<OkropNick> :)
<root____> sda4 zawsze jest partycja podstawowa
<root____> ?
<mILQ> Dzien dobry wam!
<zima> mILQ: o/
<mILQ> zima .. moze tutaj rozwiazali problem :D
<mILQ> a tak powaznie- zastanawiam sie nad zmiana dystrybucji
<mILQ> :P
<Wizard> root____, było to mówione setki razy.. nie ircuj jako root
<Wizard> root____, nie zawsze
<Wizard> zależy jaki tym jej wybierzesz
<mILQ> walczyl ktos z dwoma grafikami intel/nvidia na laptopie i proba uruchomiena nv ? albo chociaz hdmi ? :(
<zima> mILQ: na jak musisz dawać roota antoszce żeby postawić gentoo to się nie dziwię.
<Wizard> hmm.. w sumie.. chyba zawsze
<witeresu> mam takie cos
<witeresu> /dev/sda3        41945088   117209087    37632000    5  Extended
<witeresu> /dev/sda4        54292480    56389631     1048576   83  Linux
<mILQ> zima: ostatni kelner padl tak ze grom z jasnego nieba by go nie naprawil :)
<mILQ> nie mialem doswiadczenia ale szybko sie ucze
<mILQ> :P
<zima> mILQ: dobrze, ze wybrałeś antoszkę, kto inny mógłby ci napsocić
<mILQ> zima: dzieki :) ale jakos szybko nabralem do niego zaufania
<zima> i w ogóle dziwne to było.
<mILQ> i powiem szczerze wiecej sie nauczylem w 5min na screenie z nim niz przez rok z kumplem ktory zawsze mi cos robil a nie pokazywal w jaki sposob :|
<witeresu> i nic innego niz fdisk nie widzi tablicy partycji
<zima> mILQ: z dresem?
<mILQ> zima: dlaczego dziwne
<avalan> mILQ: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Vga_switcheroo
<avalan> o to pytasz?
<avalan> :D
<mILQ> avalan: z tym nie szlo
<avalan> z którym kernelem?
<mILQ> 3.2.0
<mILQ> bumblebee tez nie bardzo chcialo ruszyc :|
<mILQ> glownie chodzi o uruchomienie hdmi
<mILQ> jak sie wlaczy Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support to z tego co pamietam xsy w ogole nie chca wstac
<avalan> bumblebee jest do optimusa głównie
<karmelek> howgh!
<mILQ> avalan: walczyles osobiscie z tym ?
<mILQ> czy tylko teoretycznie ? :/
<mILQ> switchero nie chce isc z tym opisem: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Vga_switcheroo
<karmelek> need your help: mamy sobie domene - inny rekord a oraz inny mx  - jak sprawdzic na co wskazuje mx?
<avalan> mILQ: walczyłem z lapkowym intelem i zewnetrzna nvidia
<mILQ> :(
<mILQ> avalan: tzn ze jestes szczesliwym czlowiekiem :(
<mILQ> avalan: hdmi w laptopie tez bez problemu zapewne dzialalo ?
<avalan> no tak, bo intel ;)
<mILQ> u mnie nie dziala ani nvidia ani hdmi :D
<avalan> nvidia jest wykrywana przez kernel ale nie działa
<mILQ> mozesz pokazac xorg.conf ?
<nn52> 3.2.0 to masz stary
<mILQ> nn52: taaa :)
<mILQ> o kurde
<avalan> mILQ: mam tylko intela wpisanego i tylko driver
<mILQ> 3.3 juz jest :)
<mILQ> avalan: masz jakis pomysl jak mozna ruszyc to hdmi zebym mogl spokojnie ogladac pulpit na tv ?
<avalan> zablokuj intela w biosie jak możesz
<mILQ> sek w tym ze nie moge
<avalan> innego pomysłu nie mam
<mILQ> w biosie moge sobie np zmienic kolejnosc bootowania
<mILQ> :/
<avalan> xorg jest chuj i domyślnie startuje na intelu
 * avalan czeka na kopa
<mILQ> domyslnie gdybym mogl to bym tego intela wylutowal
<mILQ> albo gdybym mogl cofnac czas ...
<mILQ> :)
<avalan> mILQ: po co Ci switchable graphics było ;f
<mILQ> avalan: chce dzialajace hdmi, nic mi wiecej do szczescia nie potrzebne
<avalan> technicznie możesz zablokować integrę
<avalan> ale wtedy nvidia tez nie będzie działać
<avalan> tak mi się zdaje
<avalan> egpu setup pozwala na zablokowanie integry
<avalan> możesz spróbować
 * sysek ziewa glosno
 * zima wtyka marchewkę w usta syska
<m477> @_@
<mILQ> avalan: dzieki bardzo, bede probowal
<mILQ> lece pod WINDOWSA ! wlaczyc hdmi :)
<mILQ> zegnajcie
<avalan> grub2 to bootuje :3
<witeresu> lipa ostateczna, przywracanie zrobionej kopii mbr nie przywraca tablicy do punktu wyjscia...
<Dreadlish> m477: ile wypiłeś?
<Dreadlish> nie mówcie, że poszedł
<sysek> slayer na ursynaliach
<sysek> :))))))))
<m477> Dreadlish: jestem
<m477> troche wcieło mnie
<qrq> Witam
<qrq> Czytał ktoś z was ostatnie raporty av-test? :)
<qrq> http://www.av-test.org/en/tests/test-reports/novdec-2011/
<m477> ta
<zima> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/1964927_460s_v1.jpg
<qrq> Jakiś chiński darmowy antywirus dostał wysoką ocenę :D
 * zima np: Aesthetic Perfection - Spit It Out
<jacekowski> microsoftowy AV bardzo dobry jest
<jacekowski> w kwesti wykrywania nowych zagrozen jest na rowni z reszta
<jacekowski> w kwesti wykrywania starszych stoi juz troche gorzej
<qrq> Nigdzie nie mogę znaleść angielskiej wersji tego antywirusa
<qrq> http://www.av-test.org/no_cache/en/tests/test-reports/test-reports/?tx_avtestreports_pi1%5Breport_no%5D=114814
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7hauc35> (at www.av-test.org)
<qrq> A widać na screenie że testują angielską wersję :D
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> jest tutaj jakis javoviev netbeansowiec?
<Voldenet> dziwne nazwisko
<Voldenet> nie znam
<tajwanuser> z tych netbeansowcow
<tajwanuser> :P
<Voldenet> w ogóle javoviev to imię ruskie
<Voldenet> nie?
<Ozil> elo
<Ozil> robie2 podejście do unity
<zima> ma ktoś pomysł dlaczego mysql startuje pomimo iż nie ma go /etc/rc*?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> upstart
<zima> i jak to wyłączyć?
<zima> a, znajdę se.
<lisu1> powitać
<m477> lisu: ;o
<m477> lisu lisowszy
<lisu> o/
<m477> to dla mnie zaszczyt
<lisu> witaj milordzie
<m477> ano ano
<lisu> m477: degustujesz waść coś dziś? czy o suchym pysku jegomość przesiaduje?
<m477> jegomość jest już zaprawiona
<m477> niefrasowliwymi ilościami alkoholu
<julek> slabo
<m477> co suabo
<julek> pff
<julek> ide pobrylowac na fejsiku
<m477> schodzi z ciebie powietrze?
<m477> pochasaj, pochasaj
<lisu> fejsik pejsik
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-21
<zwierzch> skompilowałem wine 1.3.27 z patchem raw input wszystko zgodnie z instrukcją na blogu http://santyago.pl/blog/read/2011/09/07/uruchamiamy-onlive-pod-wine.html
<zwierzch> gdy próbuję odpalić onlive w konsoli wysypuje mi "Direct3D9 is not available without OpenGL."
<zwierzch> sterowniki zainstalowałem z repozytoriów, potem z instalatora ati
<zwierzch> nadal nic
<zwierzch> dodam, że w przypadku wine z repozytorium nie ma tego problemu ale znów nie mam patcha raw input przez co nie działa myszka
<jacekowski> glxinfo co pokazuje?
<jacekowski> poza tym, wiesz ze onlive za darmo nie jest
<jacekowski> i w polsce nie ma serwerow onlive
<zwierzch> http://pastebay.com/299305
<jacekowski> i ruch z onlive do polski idzie przez telie zamiast przez opentransit
<zwierzch> wiem, znam onlive ale mimo to w gry takie jak batman można spokojnie pograć na padzie
<jacekowski> wiec tak na prawde se nie pograsz
<jacekowski> hmmmmm
<zwierzch> mam szybkiego neta 30 mbit i na windowsie grało się nawet nieźle
<zwierzch> ale co ciekawe na ubuntu pod wine onlive śmiga zauważalnie lepiej
<zwierzch> tylko ten problem z myszką..
<jacekowski> nagle domyslnie wylaczony
<jacekowski> dlatego dziala lepiej
<jacekowski> ale hmm
<jacekowski> to zrob takie cos
<jacekowski> mv .wine dupa
<jacekowski> i obadaj
<jacekowski> jaka karte graficzna masz
<jacekowski> i to masz 64bitowy system?
<zwierzch> próbowałem już usuwać ten folder, odpaliła się konfiguracja ale nadal to samo
<zwierzch> 32
<jacekowski> hmmmmm
<jacekowski> masz zainstalowane libgl1-mesa-dev
<Voldenet> "Direct3D9 is not available without OpenGL." <- lol
<Voldenet> ten błąd brzmi genialnie
<Voldenet> 'nie masz motocykla bez samochodu'
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> emulacje d3d na opengl
<zwierzch> wine tłumaczy directx na opengl
<Voldenet> wiem wiem
<Voldenet> ale i tak zabawnie brzmi
<Voldenet> zwierzch: a tak przy okazji, działa ci jakakolwiek openglowa gra?
<zwierzch> chociaż nie wiem co to ma do rzeczy bo onlive przecież nie renderuje grafiki tylko odtwarza stream
<zwierzch> Voldenet: zaraz sprawdzę
<zwierzch> Voldenet: rzuć jakimś tytułem dostępnym w repozytoriach bo nie mam pomysłu co odpalić
<Voldenet> w repozytorium...
<Voldenet> armagetron
<Voldenet> chromium chyba też w gl jedzie
<Voldenet> tux racer
<zwierzch> działa
<zwierzch> tzn. armagetron śmiga
<zwierzch> jacekowski: zainstalowałem libgl1-mesa-dev ale nie pomogło
<Voldenet> to teraz sprawdź cokolwiek pod wine z openglem
<Voldenet> potem sprawdź czy d3d działa poprawnie
<zwierzch> hmm próbowałem odpalić wowa
<zwierzch> err:module:import_dll Library OPENGL32.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\zwierzch\\Storage\\Gry\\World of Warcraft\\Wow.exe") not found
<Voldenet> Huh.
<zwierzch> ale diablo 2 odpaliłem bez problemu
<marcin1988> houk
<marcin1988> koledzy
<zwierzch> moze po prostu jest problem z tą wersją wine
<zwierzch> zainstalowałbym ją z paczki ale to bez sensu bo i tak nie będę miał raw input
<zwierzch> a potem będzie mi się kompilować znów pół godziny
<marcin1988> ale mi opera śmiga na ubuntu
<marcin1988> firefox troche mulił
<marcin1988> musiałem usunąć
<zwierzch> mi firefox zawsze na ubuntu chodził beznadziejnie
<marcin1988> racja
<jacekowski> zwierzch: ale uzywa direct3d
<Voldenet> jak chcesz szybkiego firefoxa to zainstaluj pod wine
<Voldenet> wersję z windowsa
<Voldenet> tak, to jest naprawdę tak niedorobione
<marcin1988> najlepiej chodzi chromium ale ccionki ma zchrzanione
<jacekowski> zwierzch: a jak ja kompilowales
<zwierzch> Voldenet: próbowałem keidyś właśnie i rzeczywiście chodził dużo lepiej
<jacekowski> ahm
<jacekowski> zwierzch: wez sciagnij ubuntowa paczke zrodklowa
<Voldenet> ale firefox nigdzie nie jest demonem szybkości, tylko ma dodatków dużo i porządnych
<jacekowski> spatchuj
<jacekowski> i wtedy taka zbuduj
<marcin1988> ja polecam opere naprawde solidnie dopracowana :)
<zwierzch> jacekowski: to są źródła specjalnie dla ubuntu?
<zwierzch> marcin1988: ja chrome używam i nie narzekam :)
<marcin1988> zwierzch: nie przeszkadzają ci te czcionki kwadratowe?
<marcin1988> tekstu itp
<jacekowski> zwierzch: no ubuntowa paczka
<jacekowski> zwierzch: z ubuntowego repo
<Voldenet> ja tam nie narzekam nigdzie, nie gram w gry html5
<jacekowski> z odpowiednimi ustawieniami do budowania i odpowiednio ustawionymi zaleznosciami
<zwierzch> marcin1988: na początku mnie irytowały strasznie ale się przyzwyczaiłem
<Voldenet> U mnie jest elegancki antyalias
<jacekowski> bo wyglada to na to jakby nie wkompilowywalo supportu dla sprzetowej akceleracji 3d
<zwierzch> jacekowski: właśnie, zaraz spróbuję
<Voldenet> zwierzch: używasz chrome czy chromium?
<marcin1988> zwierzch: opera mi chodzi porównywalnie szybko i nie ma zwisów jak firefox. Wystarczy mi ona.
<zwierzch> Voldenet: chrome
<Voldenet> podejrzewam, że chromium jest lepsze
<jacekowski> to samo
<marcin1988> chromium jest pozbawiona dodatków od google
<jacekowski> bardzo drobnych
<Voldenet> dodatki
<zwierzch> ale czcionki dalej będą brzydkie
<Voldenet> > dodatki && chrome
<Voldenet> HAHAHAHAHAH
<Voldenet> tamtejsze dodatki to można dodać za pomocą odpowiednio skonfigurowanego proxy
<jacekowski> podoba mi sie ten android
<Voldenet> bo to normalnie dołączone pliki js
<marcin1988> ja nie lubie google jak mi w przeglądarce miesza coś od siebie, dlatego według mnie wersja na której bazują czyli chromium jest jepsza
<marcin1988> lepsza
<Voldenet> zwierzch: czcionki brzydkie?
<zwierzch> Voldenet: jak cholera
<Voldenet> to chyba ja coś skompilowałem źle, bo u mnie mają elegancki antyaliasing
<zwierzch> Voldenet: używasz chromium tak?
<marcin1988> google chrome i chromium mają takie same czcionki
<Frst21> witam
<Frst21> co w ubuntu zastępuje plik /etc/inittab??
<Voldenet> zwierzch: nie, firefoxa
<zwierzch> Voldenet: ja mówię że w chrome mam wredne czcionki
<zwierzch> firefoksa nie używam już szmat czasu
<marcin1988> Voldenet: czcionka jest inna niż systemowa, oto chodzi
<marcin1988> Frst21: nie mam pojęcia jestem początkującym uzytkownikiem
<Frst21> ok, jak sądze któryś z plików w /etc/rc* ??
<zwierzch> udało mi się antialiasing włączyć
<zwierzch> http://babilonline.blogspot.com/2011/10/google-chrome-chromium-font-anti.html
<zwierzch> teraz jest w miarę ok :)
<marcin1988> to super ale i tak nie zmienie przeglądarki hehe
<Frst21> marcin1988: z jakiej korzystasz?
<marcin1988> Frst21: opera 11.60
<marcin1988> zwierzch: w chromium wkurza mnie brak opcji ustawienia iluś tam MB pamięci podręcznej. Wydaje mi sie, że w tej przeglądarce nie ma limitu i sie w historii zapisuje bez końca a to spowalnia przeglądarke
<Frst21> marcin1988: możesz uruchamiać chromium z opcją --memmory-model=low, żre mniej pamięci
<Frst21> * --memory-model=low
<marcin1988> Frst21: nie chodzi o RAM bo tego mam 1.75GB, chodzi o zapis na dysku i obciążanie przeglądarki
<marcin1988> pliki tymczasowe
<marcin1988> a nie lubie co chwile czyścić pamięci
<Frst21> marcin1988: a to nie ma opcji ustawienia ilości cacha dla chromium??
<Frst21> nie wiem , bo nie korzystam z chromium :(
<marcin1988> Frst21: nie ma i nigdy nie było
<marcin1988> to największy brak
<marcin1988> od zawsze
<Frst21> to ciulato
<zwierzch> a opcja --disk-cache-size=x ?
<marcin1988> zwierzch: gdzie ją masz?
<marcin1988> w pliku konf?
<Frst21> marcin1988: wpisz w terminalu ;)
<zwierzch> trzeba uruchomic z nią chroma
<marcin1988> jak ma sie np. windowsa to lipa
<zwierzch> w windowsie też to działa
<Frst21> czemu lipa? tam konsola też jest
<marcin1988> windows ma zamknięty kod żródłowy aplikacji tzn aplikacje mają
<Frst21> ale co ma kod do opcji uruchamiania??
<zwierzch> robisz skrót do chrome i we właściwościach dodajesz tą opcję
<marcin1988> Frst21: bo to trzeba pewnie coś zmienić w plikach
<marcin1988> nigdy nie słyszałem o tej opcji
<Frst21> może czytałeś ;P
<zwierzch> piszesz w notatniku chrome.exe --disk-cache-size=rozmar w bajtach i zapisujesz jako chrome.bat :D
<Frst21> marcin1988: masz windowsa ?
<julek> ech...
<marcin1988> zwierzch: i to działa? jesteś tego pewien?
<julek> marcin1988: masz komputer?
<marcin1988> Frst21: miałem, teraz mam ubuntu
<Frst21> marcin1988: to wpisz i sprawdź
<marcin1988> julek: a na czym pisze teraz
<marcin1988> ;/
<Frst21> gdzie w ubuntu ustawia sie runlevele??
<marcin1988> Frst21: nie mam zainstalowane chromium i nie chce
<julek> Frst21: inittab?
<Frst21> nie
<julek> Frst21: /etc/inittab
<julek> hmm
<Frst21> nie ma takiego pliku
<Frst21> też tak myślałem
<marcin1988> po co wam runlevele?
<Frst21> do zabawy :)
<julek> marcin1988: a dlaczego pytasz?
<zwierzch> jest takie narzędzie alien do przebudowy paczek rpm na deb, znacie coś podobnego tylko dla paczek archa?
<Frst21> zwierzch: ale chcesz rpm -> tar.xz??
<julek> rpmextract
<marcin1988> Frst21: http://www.high-net.eu.org/poziom-startu-systemu-debian-runlevel.html
<julek> a po co w ogole, w aur paczek malo?
<zwierzch> Frst21: paczka archa (nie wiem jak się nazywają) na deb
<julek> zwierzch: powiedz co chcesz zrobic
<julek> zwierzch: zainstalowac archowa paczke w debianie?
<Frst21> zwierzch: ale paczki archa to zwykle archiwa, rozpakuj, skompiluj, zrób paczke i masz, chyba
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> tzn tak
<Voldenet> tar.xz
<Voldenet> z dodatkowymi plikami
<julek> no... tylko bez kompilacji
<Voldenet> ale to nie normalne archiwa
<julek> Voldenet: a jakie?
<Frst21> ok, "normalne", źle napisałem
<julek> nienormalne?
<Voldenet> no, to w sumie są normalne
<Voldenet> jak wypakujesz to będą działać
<Voldenet> najczęściej
<julek> najczesciej?:)
<Frst21> zwierzch: ale co chcesz "przekształcać"???
<julek> zasnal
<zwierzch> sorka
<julek> w debianie byl checkinstall
<zwierzch> Frst21: skompilowane wine z patchem raw input
<zwierzch> bo tylko na archa paczke znalazłem
<zwierzch> a nie chwilka
<marcin1988> tar.gz + pkgbuild, zarządzasz paczkami pacmanem
<zwierzch> moze glupoty opowiadam
<Frst21> zwierzch: zobacz PKGBUILD na aur.archlinux.org, wewnątrz pliku masz polecenia
<zwierzch> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=52294
<zwierzch> to są źródła czy binarka?
<Frst21> zwierzch: pobierz plik PKGBUILD
<julek> ani to ani to;)
<julek> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/wi/wine-rawinput/PKGBUILD
<Frst21> ale ten pakiet jest nieaktualny
<zwierzch> no rzeczywiscie
<Frst21> zwierzch: w tym pliku masz pole "sources"
<julek> coraz bardziej skomplikowane te pkgbuildy
<marcin1988> ja bym nie miał cierpliwości na takie zabawy w paczki, to bezsensu
<julek> niedlugo beda jak ebuildy w gentoo;)
<Frst21> marcin1988: od tego masz "wrappery" np. yaourta
<julek> Frst21: widziales Pkgfile w cruksie?
<Frst21> same budują
<julek> yaourt jest juz passe
<marcin1988> Frst21: własnie przeczytałem o tym przed chwilą
<Frst21> julek: mam %^&&* na modę
<zwierzch> ja pieprze
<zwierzch> http://www.playonlinux.com/wine/binaries/linux-x86/
<zwierzch> tutaj mam wszystko
<julek> Frst21: masz archa?
<Frst21> nie
<Frst21> ubuntu
<julek> :)
<marcin1988> gentoo i arch korzysta z tych samych paczek?
<Frst21> nie
<julek> marcin1988 jest specjalista od wszystkiego;)
<marcin1988> początkujący praktykant
<julek> marcin1988: od dawna masz linuksa?
<Voldenet> julek: nie wiem dokładnie jakie pliki robi, bo mnie to nie interesowało, ale jak w pkgbuildzie dasz post_install, pre_install, pre_upgrade i tak dalej, to na pewno jakiś plik to trzyma
<marcin1988> julek: od dwóch dni
<Frst21> Voldenet: te funkcje są zazwyczaj w pliku *.install
<Voldenet> możliwe, nigdy z tego nie skorzystam, bo potrafię makepkg
<Frst21> marcin1988: dwa dni to sporo, ja przez pierwszy tydzień nie ogarniałem :(
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> i to tyle
<marcin1988> julek: ja tylko narazie umiem zainstalować linuxa, zaktualizować, dodac repozytoria itp podstawy tylko i niektóre polecenia w konsoli
<marcin1988> Frst21: haha ja sie szybko ucze
<Voldenet> nie wiem po co komu coś więcej, skoro można ściągać gotowe buildy zwykle
<Frst21> Voldenet: bo możesz dodawać/odejmować opcje, przez co zmniejszasz zależności
<marcin1988> umiem instalować, usuwać przez konsole
<zwierzch> :O
<Voldenet> Frst21: akurat zmienianie opcji w czyimś PKGBUILDZIE jest proste jak drut
<Frst21> marcin1988: po dwóch dniach to ja sie zastanawiałem, jak rozpakować pliki :D
<Voldenet> nie wymaga to nawet przeczytania manuala pkgbuilda, tbh
<marcin1988> Frst21: w centrum oprogramowania trzeba było znaleść jakiś program
<marcin1988> 7zip np
<zwierzch> Frst21: jak pierwszy raz widzialem mandrivę to szukałem instalatora w źródłach kadu
<Frst21> :D
<Frst21> dokładnie, gdzie to .exe
<zwierzch> pozniej mi wytlumaczyli ze z paczki rpm musze instalowac
<zwierzch> to szukalem tego rmpa w zrodlach
<zwierzch> rpma*
<Voldenet> ja tam miałem na początku red hata
<Frst21> jakieś tar.bz2, jakaś kompilacja, źródła, o co cho
<Voldenet> więc była gruba jazda, jako że jeszcze cieniutko z moim angielskim było
<zwierzch> hah :D
<Voldenet> a potem mandrake zainstalowałem, byłem `oczytany` D
<zwierzch> ale jaka satysfakcja gdy juz sie cos udalo
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> a jaka złość, gdy napisany init wcale nie był taki perfekcyjny
<Voldenet> i nie wstawał system przez 3h
<Voldenet> :x
<zwierzch> albo iksy padły i reinstal robiłem
<Voldenet> w sumie jak tak teraz patrzę, to miałem więcej gniewu przez linuchy niż satysfakcji
<Frst21> :D stare nawyki
<Voldenet> ale ta druga wyższej jakości
<marcin1988> mnie wkurzała instalacja sterów od ati, zawsze x-y nie wstały i usuwałem system,
<marcin1988> i tak w kółko
<qermit> lol
<Voldenet> ^ akurat sterowniki ati od zawsze były beznadziejne
<Voldenet> i są do dzisiaj
<zwierzch> bo ati zawsze w dupie miało sterowniki na linucha
<qermit> co wy robicie
<Frst21> piszemy ??
<qermit> mi zawsze stery ati działaĸy
<zwierzch> z nvidią nie było problemów
<Voldenet> nabijamy dużo linijek, żebyś nie mógł moderować
<marcin1988> wracałem i opuszczałem linuxa na rzecz windowsa
<qermit> działały
<Voldenet> Aaa, w tym sensie.
<qermit> (tzn od HD3xxx)
<Voldenet> qermit: hd co? :D
<qermit> z nvidią same problemy
<zwierzch> nigdy nie miałem problemów
<marcin1988> ja mam rodeana hd3200
<marcin1988> integra
<marcin1988> lap
<qermit> nigdy nie miałem problemów z ATI
<Frst21> marcin1988: ja też :)
<qermit> marcin1988: nie tylko lap
<zwierzch> ja mam hd3100 i dopiero na 11.10 bez problemu mi sie instaluja
<julek> qermit: z otwartymi
<marcin1988> masz hp 6735s??
<Frst21> dokładnie
<Frst21> "grzejnik'
<qermit> julek: z otwartymi?
<marcin1988> Frst21: tak
<Voldenet> to, widać, nie miałeś kart z RV200
<julek> qermit: z fglrx bywaly
<Voldenet> czy tam R200
<marcin1988> Frst21: system chłodzenia do bani
<Frst21> marcin1988: ale paczka cpufreq rozwiazuje ten problem
<julek> ale teraz tez dobrze dziala
<Voldenet> ja po latach użerania się z iksami na linuchu stwierdziłem, że w sumie windows też jest w porządku i używam linucha tylko z linii komend
<Frst21> Voldenet: tylko CLI?
<marcin1988> Frst21: ja mam juz problemy z wstrzymaniem systemu (wiatraczek)
<Voldenet> Frst21: Tak.
<Frst21> marcin1988: też miałem, czasem sie "przegrzewał" :)
<qermit> julek: wtedy amd nie kupiło chyba jeszcze ati
<zwierzch> marcin1988: mi obroty się nie regulują dopuki nie uśpię systemu i nie wznowię
<Voldenet> Oczywiście po ssh, bo przecież masochizmem by było używanie kompa z samej linii komend
<zwierzch> o szlag, dopoki*
<marcin1988> Frst21: ale to zalezy od tego jaką miał predkość przed wstrzymaniem, taka zostaje po
<Frst21> Voldenet: znaczy serwer masz na linuchu, czy preferujesz tty?
<Voldenet> znaczy serwer mam na linuchu
<julek> Voldenet: byl tu taki, co nie uzywal managera plikow, tylko cp i mv;)
<julek> Voldenet: mimo, ze mial X
<Voldenet> julek: bo tak jest szybciej
<marcin1988> zwierzch: tez masz lapa hp?
<zwierzch> marcin1988: toshiba l300d
<julek> Voldenet: zalezy... tez czasem uzywam, jak sie operuje na wiekszej ilosci plikow
<marcin1988> zwierzch: to popularne problemy
<zwierzch> ale wiem ze biosy maja podobne cos z acpi
<Voldenet> szybciej jest doku<tab>/2012 niż wyszukiwanie w 1000 folderach "dokumenty"
<Frst21> julek: w CLI funkcje basha, i aliasy i możesz śmigać ;)
<Voldenet> powiem szczerze, że jak ktoś szybko pisze, to dla niego menedżer plików jest po prostu powolny
<marcin1988> zwierzch: mi wystarczy: poczekać aż wiatraczek wchodzi na 1wszy bieg i wstrzymać system, a potem wiatrak chodzi tak cały czas aż do wyłączenia
<Voldenet> nie po to bash ma polecenia typu popd i pushd, do tego **
<Voldenet> żeby nie korzystać z nich
<Frst21> marcin1988: jaką masz teraz temp procka?
<Voldenet> jak ktoś tylko wpisuje nazwy pełne, bez wildcardów i autouzupełniania, to dla niego cp i mv są powolne
<zwierzch> marcin1988: ja mam właśnie na odwrót :D wczoraj mi się przegrzał przy kompilowaniu wine i się wyłączył
<marcin1988> Frst21: 55-58
<Frst21> ja tak samo, dokładnie 55
<marcin1988> Frst21: czyli norma
<Frst21> na tym modelu tak
<marcin1988> Frst21: mi sie grzał podczas grania kiedys 85
<julek> a ja mam 37 \o/
<julek> az sam jestem zaskoczony
<Frst21> marcin1988: możesz ustawić stałe taktowanie
<julek> komputer caly dzien wlaczony:)
<Frst21> i nie bedzie sie grzał, ale spowolni lekko
<julek> mozna kernel przekompilowac i dostosowac ustawienia procesora jakie sie chce
<marcin1988> Frst21: ja mam zrównowazone samo skacze zaleznie od obciązenia
<Frst21> można, sposobów jest mnóstwo zapewne
<Voldenet> zawsze można odkurzyć radiator
<Voldenet> ale to ostateczność
<Frst21> przedmuchać szpary
<Voldenet> ach, ty niedobr
<Voldenet> niedobry*
<marcin1988> ja dmucham co 3 miechy
<Voldenet> ja dmucham szpary częściej
<Voldenet> a o jakich mówimy?
<zwierzch> ja dmucham jak tylko moge
<Frst21> mój lap to dziewica, nie dmuchałem
<Voldenet> :D
<marcin1988> o radiatorze:D
<marcin1988> Frst21: ile go masz?
<Voldenet> Mój lap to też dziewica, jest dobrze dopóki nie parzy w jaja
<Frst21> 2 lata
<marcin1988> omg
<marcin1988> ja po roku miałem kłaki
<Frst21> wiem, muszę w końcu to zrobić ;)
<marcin1988> w środku
<marcin1988> mówisz cały lap rozebrac aby sie tam dostac
<Voldenet> musisz rozdziewiczyć swój sprzęt
<zwierzch> nadal nie jestem pewnien o czym ta rozmowa :D
<Voldenet> :>
<Frst21> marcin1988: wiem, i to mnie demotywuje
<Voldenet> zwierzch: o radiatorach
<Frst21> tylle roboty
<Voldenet> dymamy, dmuchamy
<Voldenet> wycieramy pastę
<Voldenet> i nakładamy nową
<marcin1988> Frst21: ja rozbierałem juz z 10 razy a nawet więcej
<zwierzch> żeby dobre smarowanie było
<zwierzch> tfu, przewodzenie
<Frst21> marcin1988: doświadczony jesteś ;)
<marcin1988> Frst21: tak
<Voldenet> ja jestem taki zboczuch, że siedzę przy otwartej obudowie
<Frst21> ja mam lenia w dupie, jak się zacznie "pie&^%$" to się za to wezmę
<Voldenet> dobra, informatyczna zasada
<Voldenet> działa? Nie ruszaj
<marcin1988> :( fuck musze lecieć narazie ludzie
<Frst21> Voldenet: dokładnie
<Frst21> chociaż, zawsze kusi żeby coś spier&*
<Voldenet> zawsze jak coś kombinujesz, to się psuje
<Voldenet> pamiętam jak raz przez nieuwagę usunąłem tablicę partycji ze złego dysku
<Frst21> no nie zawsze, ale jak sie nie psuje znaczy można jeszcze
<Voldenet> ale było rwania włosów z głowy jak testdisk stwierdził, że ma mnie w nosie
<Voldenet> to są efekty wprowadzania rewolucji
<Voldenet> zbędnej, warto dodać
<Frst21> ale sie nauczyłeś że tablicy partycji sie nie rusza jak sie nie wie jak, i co
<Frst21> :)
<Voldenet> ja wiem jak
<Voldenet> tylko, że wpisałem przez pomyłkę
<julek> w ogole systemu sie nie rusza jesli dziala;)
<Voldenet> Tak.
<Frst21> a tam nie rusza
<zwierzch> wlasnie, musze backup zrobic w koncu
<Voldenet> ba co?
<Voldenet> naucz się raid1
<julek> Voldenet: w laptopie?
<zwierzch> wlasnie :D
<Frst21> ja mam w cronie ustawione, rsync leci, taruje, i paczka ląduje na dropboxie, daleko od fizycznego dysku, na "jakby co"
<Voldenet> coś mówiłem?
<Voldenet> ale jak stwierdzić co zasługuje na backup?
<Voldenet> w gruncie rzeczy wszystkie istotne dokumenty i tak mam w formie papierowej
<zwierzch> chce backup systemu zrobic
<julek> rsync moze backupowac tylko to, co sie zmienilo
<julek> wiec to akurat sensowne;)
<Voldenet> julek: nie może
<Voldenet> rsync tak robi
<julek> bo jakims dd to faktycznie bez sensu
<julek> chociaz i tak uwazam, ze backupy "systemu" sa bez sensu
<Voldenet> To prawda.
<Frst21> hmm, nie do końca
<Voldenet> Warto backupować klucze
<Voldenet> i takie tam
<Voldenet> może jeszcze konfigi własnoręcznie pisane
<Frst21> warto dd zapuścić zaraz na swieżaku
<julek> kilka plikow konfiguracyjnych ewentualnie
<julek> wlasnie
<Voldenet> Zapuść backup na świeżym kompie
<Voldenet> potem postaw jakąś usługę typu serwer mediów upnp, konfigurując go 2h
<julek> jest sens backupowac jesli masz cos samemu zrobione
<julek> po cholere "czysty system"?
<Voldenet> i strać kolejne 2h po 'poratowaniu' czystemu
<Voldenet> julek: to windows-way jest
<julek> wlasnie widze;)
<Frst21> Voldenet: dlatego backup robisz konfiguracji
<Voldenet> gdzie instalacja zajmuje 1h tylko dlatego, że "fuck you, that's why"
<julek> ja mam /home na oddzielnej partycji
<julek> tak samo /var z paczkami
<Voldenet> ja nawet /mnt mam na oddzielnej partycji
<Voldenet> nawet /proc
<julek> heh...
<julek>  i pewnie /etc
<Frst21> Voldenet: z kalkulatorem obliczałeś rozmiary?
<zwierzch> ja mam /dev na osobnej
<Voldenet> nie umiem używać dodawania
<Voldenet> więc i kalkulator to czarna magia dla mnie
<Frst21> Voldenet: ale odejmować od całości umiesz?
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> troche
<Frst21> to i dodawać umiesz ;)
<Voldenet> ach, te informatyczne żarciki :>
<Voldenet> spoko, umiem zamieniać liczby na binarne
<Voldenet> dalej już wykorzystuję sumator
<Voldenet> i po problemie
<Frst21> nie weim, nie znam się na matematyce
<zwierzch> "Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly"
<zwierzch> wtf? przecież działa mi akceleracja i opengl w natywnych grach
<zwierzch> nie pójdę spać dopóki nie zrobię tego cholerstwa
<Voldenet> glxinfo mówi, że jest direct rendering
<Voldenet> nie?
<zwierzch> a najgorsze jest to że chamy mają wersję linuksową bo przecież ta ich cała przystawka do tv jest na linuksie tylko udostępnić nie chcą
<zwierzch> tak
<Voldenet> skąd wiesz, że na linuksie?
<jacekowski> nie jest na linuxie
<Voldenet> no właśnie
<zwierzch> jestem w 90% pewien że jest
<jacekowski> bedzie oficjalna wersja linuxowa za niedlugo
<jacekowski> zwierzch: na 100% nie jest
<Voldenet> protip: zainstaluj linucha na wirtualnej maszynie w windowsie
<jacekowski> zwierzch: ta przystawka uzywa dedykowanej elektroniki do dekodowania strumienia
<jacekowski> zwierzch: wiec nawet jakby tam byl linux ( a nie ma ) to ich wersja linuxowa wymagalaby tego chipa
<Voldenet> sprzętowe dekodowanie sygnału
<Voldenet> so 90's
<Voldenet> przypominają mi się czasy kart dvd
<zwierzch> "olejną ciekawostką jest sama mikrokonsola, która możemy nabyć i podłączyć do telewizora, eliminując tym samym  posiadanie komputera w domu. Gdzie tu ciekawostka? A w tym, że owa mikrokonsola pracuje pod systemem GNU/Linux. Same zaś komponenty wykorzystane do jej budowy to procesor Marvell Armada, 512MB pamięci RAM oraz kość ROM od Samsunga. Kontroler sieciowy to również układ ze stajni Marvella."
<jacekowski> gowno prawda
<jacekowski> rozebralem
<jacekowski> i nie jest to linux
<zwierzch> z tego co wiem to ona nie jest jeszcze dostępna :D
<jacekowski> no to popatrz
<Voldenet> zwierzch: mój telefon potrafi serwer ssh i basha odpalić
<zwierzch> Voldenet: mój też
<Voldenet> ale to nie znaczy, że jak zainstaluję identyczne oprogramowanie na kompie, to będę mógł dzwonić
<zwierzch> i nawet ftp i http
<Voldenet> podobnie z tym tutaj
<zwierzch> tak, ale wszystko jest gotowe, wystarczy skompilować pod x86 wprowadzić drobne poprawki i będzie śmigać
<zwierzch> zresztą cała ta aplikacja to odtwarzacz streamu i jakis hook na myszkę i klawiaturę
<jacekowski> zwierzch: nie bo to uzywa dedykowanej elektroniki
<jacekowski> zwierzch: do dekodowania tego streamu
<jacekowski> zwierzch: bo arm nie jest w stanie zdekodowac takiego streamu
<zwierzch> jacekowski: ale zauwaz ze na androida i ios jest juz klient
<zwierzch> a tam wszedzie masz army
<jacekowski> z IVA
<jacekowski> a w kwesti dostepnosci konsoli
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=1224&g2_imageViewsIndex=1
<jacekowski> co to jest?
<zwierzch> no no :D
<jacekowski> lezy to w tym miejscu od jakiegos listopada
<zwierzch> ile kosztowało?
<jacekowski> "za darmo"
<jacekowski> byla promocja ze jak sie zrobi preordera AC nowego
<jacekowski> to dostaje sie konsole za darmo
<jacekowski> a za gre bylo £29
<jacekowski> a w kwestii onlive na telefonach
<jacekowski> nie wiem czy miales okazje to sprawdzic
<jacekowski> bo ja tak
<qermit> i?
<jacekowski> iphone 4 daje rade
<jacekowski> 3 juz nie
<jacekowski> w kwesti telefonow
<jacekowski> htc desire nie daje rady
<jacekowski> moj galaxy nexus daje rade
<jacekowski> nie mialem za bardzo jak sprawdzic czegos pomiedzy
<qermit> jacekowski: a jaki to jest stream?
<jacekowski> zmienny
<jacekowski> od 5 do 15Mbits
<jacekowski> co powoduje ze IVA sobie nie radzi
<jacekowski> kompresowany jakims dziwnym kodekiem
<jacekowski> co jest kolejnym powodem dlaczego nie mozna uzyc IVA
<qermit> co to jest IVA?
<jacekowski> Image and Video Accelerator
<jacekowski> sprzetowy dekoder wideo
<jacekowski> i enkoder
<qermit> a
<qermit> zero opengla
<jacekowski> to wlasnie powodue ze 600Mhz arm jest w stanie zdekodowac i zakodowac 1080p video w czasie rzeczywistym
<jacekowski> ale wykroczysz poza mozliwosci tego
<jacekowski> i dupa
<qermit> no co za peszek
<jacekowski> 1096p juz nie zakodujesz
<jacekowski> nie ze wolniej czy cos
<jacekowski> po prostu w ogole nie
<qermit> 1079p pewnie też nie
<jacekowski> nie, musi byc wielokrotnosc 16
<jacekowski> i ograniczone sa tez kodeki ktore to supportuje
<qermit> mi to mówisz?
<jacekowski> no nie wiem na ile jestes zaznajomiony z ta technologia
<zwierzch> już się doedukowałem
<zwierzch> http://www.marvell.com/digital-entertainment/assets/armada_1000_pb.pdf
<zwierzch> żadnego 3d, to akurat się spodziewałem
<jacekowski> rozkrece ta konsole jeszcze raz i ci pokaze
<zwierzch> ale rzeczywiście jest sprzętowy dekoder
<zwierzch> po h.264 pewnie wszystko leci
<jacekowski> to nie jest h264
<jacekowski> h264 by sie zesralo
<jacekowski> wlasnie to jest to co im sie udalo zrobic
<jacekowski> kodek ktory potrafi w locie sie dostosowywac do mozliwosci lacza
<jacekowski> jednoczesnie nie wprowadzajac opoznien zadnych
<qermit> jacekowski: speex też umiał chyba
<jacekowski> ale speex potrzebowal bufora
<jacekowski> onlive strumieniuje na zywo
<jacekowski> bez buforowania
<zwierzch> no masz rację
<zwierzch> nawet widać w działaniu jak się bitrate zmienia
<jacekowski> i to jest najtrudniejsza rzecz w calym przedsiewzieciu
<jacekowski> reszta to banal
<jacekowski> od sprzetowo/hardwarowej strony
<qermit> jacekowski: powiedz mi miszczu, a w jakis sposób TCP dostosowuje rozmiar okna?
<jacekowski> w sensie na podstawie czego decyduje jakie okno powinno byc?
<qermit> pewnie podobnie zrobili z tym kodekiem
<jacekowski> tu nie ma cudow, najwiekszy mozliwy rozmiar okna
<jacekowski> technologie podobna HP opracowalo kawalek temu
<jacekowski> tylko przeznaczona do dzialania po LANie
<zwierzch> kuzwa sesja a ja zamiast sie uczyc to siedze i pisze o pierdołach
<qermit> jaka sesja
<zwierzch> egzaminy
<zwierzch> jacekowski: na tej konsoli możesz odpalić wiedźmina jedynkę i grać w jakiś sposób na padzie?
<qermit> jakie egzaminy
 * qermit ma jeden egzamin
<zwierzch> algebra, logika jak na razie
<zwierzch> potem programowanie c
<zwierzch> technologie sieciowe
<zwierzch> i nie wiem czy ze środowiska programisty będzie też
<zwierzch> nawet jeśli tak to będę zwolniony
<zwierzch> tak samo z programowania
<qermit> pierwszy semestr
<zwierzch> nom
<qermit> jaki wydział?
<zwierzch> informatyka
<qermit> ale jaki wydział/ jaka uczelnia
<zwierzch> wydział amtematyki, fizyki i informatyki
<zwierzch> umcs lublin
<zwierzch> matematyki*
<Sinnel> Dobry. Ktoś tu żyje o tej godzinie ?
<qermit> czasem
<Sinnel> A byłby ktoś tak dobry i mi pomógł ? :)
<qermit> a zadasz pytanie wkońcu?
<Sinnel> A, no tak. Mój problem jest taki, że żadna graficzna aplikacja do zarządzania pakietami nie działa. Podczas uruchamiania z konsoli czy z aktywatora interfejs się wczytuje, ale nic poza tym się nie dzieje. No i procesor głośno mieli.
<qermit> chyba dysk
<qermit> Sinnel: odpal z konsoli sudo aptitude
<Sinnel> "sudo: aptitude: command not found"
<Sinnel> Yy, nie miałem aptitude, ale już zainstalowałem.
<qermit> jak?
<Sinnel> Przez apt-get. Tylko on działa.
<qermit> Sinnel: odpal go, wiśnij u potem U a potem g i następnie g
<Sinnel> "Nie jest zaplanowana instalacja, aktualizacja ani usunięcie żadnych pakietów."
<qermit> Sinnel: ściągnęło listę pakietów nową?
<Sinnel> Tak.
<qermit> Sinnel: to nie masz sie czym martwić
<qermit> olej aplikacje graficzne
<Sinnel> No niby tak, ale jednak jak się chce zainstalować kilkanaście pakietów pod rząd, to lepszy jest Synaptic...
<qermit> Sinnel: apt-get install pakiet1 pakiet2 pakiet3
<Sinnel> qermit, Dziękuję za pomoc.
<Voldenet> 'jak się chce zainstalować kilkanaście pakietów pod rząd, to lepszy jest Synaptic'
<Voldenet> dodam do złotych myśli
<sysek> :)
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Dreadlish> 6o/
<gjm> Bry
<mILQ> avalan: cos wspominales o egpu. Testowales to ?
<szymus> dzindobry, mam nadzieje ze mozniea miec laickie pytanie i nikt mnie nie zje :q
<szymus> *mozna
<Dreadlish> dawaj
<Dreadlish> nikt cie nie zje po skrętce/światłowodzie/radiu
<szymus> mam windows xp zainstalowany na partycji C: i 100GB danych na partycji D:
<szymus> sciagam sobie ubuntu
<tajwanuser> dobrze
<Dreadlish> no to ściągaj
<Dreadlish> potem gpartedem zmniejszasz partycje "z danymi"
<szymus> moge zainstalowac ubuntu zamiast xp, a nie stracic tych moich bezcennych danych?
<szymus> po prostu sie boje o to D:
<Dreadlish> szymus: przecio to normalne
<Dreadlish> tylko
<Dreadlish> najpierw sobie tą partycje zdefragmentuj
<Dreadlish> pod linuchem zmniejszanie partycji windowsowych jest 100% bezpieczne
<Dreadlish> dopóki nie urwiesz prądu w czasie tego
<szymus> aha hmm
<szymus> czyli najpierw mam defragmentowac windowsem D: ?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> zdefragmentuj
<Dreadlish> ale nie tym windowsowym syfem
<Dreadlish> był jakiś dobry soft auslogicsa do tego
<Dreadlish> disk defragmenter
<szymus> freeware? ;d
<Dreadlish> tam dajesz defragment and optimize
<mILQ> a po co defragmentowac jak gparted sam sobie poprzenosi ?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> nie sądzę ;d
<Dreadlish> poprzenosi używając dd
<Dreadlish> nie patrząc na dane
<mILQ> danych nie straci przeciez jak gpartedem zrobi
<Dreadlish> potem chkdsk sobie to naprawia
<Dreadlish> poza tym - czasami jak ma jakieś dane na końcu dysku to nie daje zmniejszyć partycji
<Dreadlish> (potwierdzone info)
<gjm> trolololo
<szymus> dobra to zasysam ten disk defrag
<Dreadlish> gjm: co tam?
<gjm> everyday i'm trollin'
<Dreadlish> no
<szymus> samo D: defragmentowac?
<szymus> w sumie C i tak jest surowym winxp
<szymus> to ok
<gjm> kurde, siostra sobie Nokię E63 kupiła i mi się spodobała, jakby jej zapierdzielić, hm...
<szymus> wyskoczylo mi ze mam "za malo 10% wolnego miejsca na D" ale i tak ruszylo
<szymus> to nie wiem ;s
<Voldenet> ta, gparted sobie poprzenosi
<Voldenet> ...not rly
<Voldenet> Jak ostatnio instalowałem ubuntu obok windowsa to nie przenosił
<Voldenet> szymus: jak masz mało miejsca, to wolniej defragmentacja może iść
<Voldenet> poza tym, mało kto ma więcej niż 10G ważnych danych
<Voldenet> więc pewnie zaklasyfikowałeś jakieś śmieci jako ważne
<Voldenet> chyba, że jesteś fotografem i trzymasz rawy
<tajwanuser> ja mam
<tajwanuser> 250gb filmow
<tajwanuser> :)
<gjm> -.-
<szymus> eh, no dobra, przesadzilem ofc, to muzyka filmy i seriale ktorych absolutnie nie bedzie mi sie chcialo na nowo sciagac
<szymus> ale sa tez jakies rodzinne zdjecia et cetera
<szymus> inne gowno
<tajwanuser> mam pulp fiction w hd
<szymus> po prostu chce to miec
<tajwanuser> jeden z najwazniejszych plikow
<tajwanuser> :P
<gjm> szymus: dysk zewnętrzny se kup
<gjm> tajwanuser: fajnie
<szymus> kiedys sobie kupie, sure
<szymus> : q
<szymus> pulp fiction cos pieknego
<tajwanuser> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPHuE5pDlEs
<szymus> kazdy to zna chyba ;d
<bb> dzien dobry
<tajwanuser> cze
<szymus> no witam
<bb> czy to jest kanal supportu ubuntu? nie chce wyladac niewlasciwie :)
<bb> witam
<gjm> nie, to kanał dla zoofilów tylko się ukrywamy
<tajwanuser> do wersji 6.04
<gjm> miło mi
<bb> a to pasuje :)
<bb> sluchajcie
<gjm> słuchamy
<bb> co mozna zrobic w wypadlu zawieszajacego sie precesu bootowania?
<gjm> a raczej patrzymy
<bb> ;)
<bb> wczoraj zainstalowalam swiazutki 11.10
<tajwanuser> tzn - masz gruba, wybierasz system
<tajwanuser> i wtedy sie wiesza?
<gjm> na jakim momencie się zawiesza to bootowanie
<gjm> ?
<bb> wiesz..grub manager jest widoczny, ale nie da sie wybrac niczego bo wisi keyboard
<grek> wie ktos jak sie nazywa ta aplikacja http://www.ubuntu.com/tv
<gjm> bb: czyli przed wybraniem systemu?
<bb> ale ja wiem po czym powstal ten problem a mianowicie poi tym jak wyedytowalam fstab
<Dreadlish> a co żeś tam edytował
<gjm> i po co?
<bb> znaczy sie prz3ed wybraniem systemu, masz ta tabelke z wykazem systemow i na tej tabelce wiesza sie
<Dreadlish> grek: to nie xbmc?
<Dreadlish> bb: jaki system plików masz?
<gjm> tak to jest jak się Ubunciarz za konifigurację zabiera
<grek> nie
<grek> top nie xbmc
<grek> a bardzo ladnie wyglda
<Dreadlish> grek: a to nie jakieś ruskie rozszerzenie do unity?
<ntat> Czołem
<bb> juz wam pokazuje fstab tylko ze w tej chwili wyrzucilam juz to zdanie ktore wczoraj napisalam czyli fstab jest originalna
<bb> Dreadlish: co masz na mysli system plikow?
<grek> nie wiem ale jest na oficjalnej stronie ubuntu weic to pewnie cos jak media center dla windowsa
<grek> bardzo ladn
<Dreadlish> bb: system plików na partycji, gdzie masz /boot
<ntat> Orientuje się ktoś może, gdzie aspell trzyma plik ze słowami?
<Dreadlish> ntat: /usr/share/aspell - dalej szukaj sam
<bb> tu prosze panow jest fstab http://www.pasteall.org/28376
<bb> Dreadlish: boot jest na extended partition
<Dreadlish> jezu
<bb> i jest to jedyny system na tej plycie
<Dreadlish> chodzi mi o SYSTEM PLIKÓW
<bb> przepraszam
<gjm> lulz
<Dreadlish> nie o typ partycji
<bb> ja nie tego :)
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> masz ext4
<bb> tak
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> o to mi chodziło
<bb> ah
<Dreadlish> klepnij sobie sudo update-grub
<Dreadlish> i rebootnij
<bb> mowisz?
<Dreadlish> yhy
<bb> ale jak jak nie moge wejsc w system?
<gjm> gdzie se klepnie?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> bootujesz z cd
<Dreadlish> chroot
<gjm> bb: livecd i chroot
<Dreadlish> i update grub :D
<bb> okay ...juz probuje
<gjm> bb: a umiesz chroot'ować? ;>
<Dreadlish> gjm: ciekawe, czy zrobi tego chroota
<gjm> Dreadlish: no właśnie wiem
<gjm> tzn. nie wiem
<Dreadlish> mkdir /chr
<bb> wlasnie probuje
<Dreadlish> mount /dev/sda5 /chr
<Dreadlish> mount -o bind /dev /chr/dev
<Dreadlish> mount -t proc none /chr/proc
<Dreadlish> chroot /chr
<Dreadlish> tada!
<Dreadlish> tylko to wszystko z roota
<bb> czekaj..rteraz milczec prosze
<bb> bo mi ucieka tekst :)
<bb> zsartuje
<bb> zartuje
<gjm> bb: w miejsce sda5 wstaw partycję gdzie masz /
<gjm> Dreadlish: daje się wędkę, nie rybę
<Dreadlish> gjm: ma / na /dev/sda5 ;d
<gjm> a, nie patrzyłem w tego fstab'a
<Dreadlish> zawsze się montuje /, potem bind /dev, montujesz /proc i jedziesz
<bb> przypadkiem jest to tez sda5
<gjm> kurde, Dreadlish jasnowidz ;>
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: nie zawsze
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: no a co ci więcej potrzeba do update-grub?
<gjm> Voldenet: http://www.pasteall.org/28376
<gjm> a, fuj
<gjm> źle
<bb> okay
<bb> mam tego chroocika
<gjm> no to update-grub
<bb> teraz grub-update
<bb> ah
<gjm> albo na odwrót
<bb> jest jeszcze jedna rzecz..moze oplaca sie to zrobix za nim zrobie update gruba?
<bb> mam taka mega wielka particje na tej plycie na ktorej nie mam permission
<bb> to byl wlasciwie powod edicji fstab
<bb> ale sie machnelam
<bb> zrobilam cos takiego:
<bb> /dev/sda8 /mnt/fett ect4 rw, uid=1000 0 0
<bb> ext4*
<gjm> "machnelam", "zrobilam", kobieta!
<bb> i juz wiem ze to bylo nie ta
<bb> sorry
<Filar> :O
<bb> :)
<Dreadlish> i jak zmieniałać partycje to by się przydało jeszcze fstab wyedytować
<Dreadlish> bo znowu mają inny uuid
<bb> wlasnie wlasnie
<Dreadlish> po polsku
<mILQ> kobieta? wooooooooow :)
<bb> pssst...
<Dreadlish> http://wklej.to/x1Yo3
<Dreadlish> brand new fstab ;d
<Dreadlish> dużo czytelniejszy
<gjm> ano
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: MONTUJ PO UUID!
<Dreadlish> nie.
<Dreadlish> po co niby?
<bb> Dreadlish: no piekny ten fstab
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: gdybyś przypadkiem zamienił dyski miejscami w obudowie to źle podmontuje ;p
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: powiedz mi - po kiego grzyba mi w kompie stojącym, bez wyciągania dysku montować po uuid?
<|B|enedyktXVI> \o/
<Dreadlish> najbardziej, że kolejność dysków ustawić sobie mogę sam ;d
<TheNumb>  $ cat /etc/fstab
<TheNumb> cat: /etc/fstab: No such file or directory
<TheNumb> :<
<bb> no wlasnie ja mam pytanie jeszcze do tego zdania:
<Dreadlish> http://ix.io/26h
<bb> /dev/sda8 /mnt/fett ext4 rw, uid=1000 0 0
<bb> jaki tu jest blad?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> tylko  miej zrobiony katalog /mnt/fett
<Dreadlish> ;d
<bb> mam
<Dreadlish> to jest ok
<bb> jest jest
<bb> bylam na innym kanale wiecie
<Voldenet> Nie, nie było okej
<Dreadlish> tylko wywal spacje między rw, a uid=1000
<Voldenet> no widzisdz
<bb> i zostalam za to zdanie wyzwana
<bb> ah
<bb> i to by bylo wtedy okay?
<Dreadlish> tzn. kiedy
<Voldenet> bb: widzę, że rodzaju żeńskiego używasz. Rozumiem, że komp w kuchni, tak?
<bb> dzisiaj
<bb> nie nie
<bb> sluchajcie
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: szowinista trololol
<gjm> Voldenet: ;)
<Dreadlish> sam baby nie ma to zazdrości :D
<bb> nie smiejcie sie ze mnie...wiem ze malo kobiet na linuxie jedzie ..i ja nie jestem zaden spec..ale nie mam alternatywy..przeciez nie bede uzywac windowsa
<gjm> Dreadlish: ta, a ty masz ;DDD
<szymus> dobra skonczylo sie defragmentowac
<Dreadlish> gjm: od wczoraj nie ;d
<bb> wiec sprobuje jeszcze raz wyedytowac ten fstab i update i reboot i sie zamelduje spowrotem okay?
<Voldenet> gjm: ls ~/kobiety | wc -l
<Voldenet> 534 kobiet
<gjm> loool :D
<Dreadlish> takimi to nawet dupy nie podetrze ;d
<szymus> teraz czekam az pobierze sie ubuntu, wgrywam na usb stick i zglosze sie po wsparcie
<szymus> : 3
<szymus> dzieki w ogole
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: jak wydrukujesz to da radę
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: nie mam drukarki
<Voldenet> no to co, pędzelkiem
<Dreadlish> narazie to znalazłem butelkę z tymbarka
<Voldenet> w sumie może ona zastąpić kobietę w pewien sposób
<mILQ> za waska szyjka
<Voldenet> troszkę.
<Voldenet> Można się zaklinować
<mILQ> chociaz Voldenet nie wiem jak dla Ciebie :)
<mILQ> nie widzialem - nie wypowiadam sie :)
<Voldenet> mILQ: No.
<Voldenet> dla mnie nawet wlot cysterny za mały
<mILQ> Voldenet: nie wnikam :)
<szymus> swojska dyskusja o dlugosci sprzetu, zawsze spoko
<bb> /dev/sda8 /mnt/fett ext4 rw,uid=1000 0 0
<bb> czy to jest poprawne?
<Voldenet> szymus: teraz o grubości
<szymus> a no tak
<Voldenet> bb: ta
<bb> czyli oni mi dali tak popalic za jedna spacje?
<Voldenet> nie wiem, może
<bb> :)
<Voldenet> w sumie uid=1000 nie wiem po co
<bb> hmm
<Voldenet> w opcjach można dać tylko defaults i zwykle nie ma problemu
<bb> uid=default?
<mILQ> /dev/sda8 /mnt/fett ext4 noatime 0 1
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> po co 0 1?
<mILQ> 0 0
<Dreadlish> /dev/sda8 /mnt/fett ext4 defaults 0 0
<mILQ> sorry
<bb> no to juz dla mnie za wysokie
<Voldenet> no, opcja Dreadlisha dobra
<bb> :)
<bb> aha
<bb> oki
<Voldenet> można dorzucić noatime,async
<Voldenet> i co tam kto chce
<Dreadlish> async jest standardowo
<Dreadlish> noatime już nie
<Voldenet> uhm
<Dreadlish> monter monter bucu stary ;d
<Monter> haj Dreadlish, ty kablu jeden ;x
<Dreadlish> co kablu
<Monter> kabel kablu :)
<Dreadlish> jaki kabel :D
<Monter> a nic :D
<Voldenet> ale tu celebrytów na ubuntu
<Voldenet> żadnego nie znam :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<bb> Cannot find list of partitions!  (Try mounting /sys.)
<bb> done
<Dreadlish> mount -t sysfs none /sys
<Dreadlish> bb:
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze raz zrób update-grub
<bb> okay
<bb> mount: none already mounted or /sys busy
<bb> mount: according to mtab, sysfs is already mounted on /sys
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> bb: cat /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
<bb> na necie do tego zdania widze tylko bug reports..
<bb> Dreadlish: w chroocie?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> cały czas na chroocie
<bb> tak
<bb> teraz sie udalo!
<bb> Dreadlish: wielkie dzieki
<bb> mam nadzieje ze zabootuje
<bb> chlopcy! jestescie boscy!
<gjm> oj tam oj tam ;3
<bb> wiecie co mnie strasznie dziwi
<bb> ze w tym dziwnym unioty nie ma restart buttona
<bb> unity*
<Dreadlish> "co to jest unity?" :D
<bb> tak to sie nazywa chyba
<Dreadlish> no
<bb> kurcze to dziwne pokaleczone dla slepych ulanow
<Dreadlish> już czysty gnome 3 lepiej się prezentuje
<bb> no nic...rebootuje...zaraz wracam
<Dreadlish> zw przeskok na kde
<bb> nie
<bb> chyba nie
<bb> sprobuje sie prztyzwyczaic..daje sobie 3 dni na to
<Dreadlish> wróciłem
<Voldenet> 3 dni tortur
<Voldenet> wytrzymałość wyczuwam
<gjm> cool
<Dreadlish> no
<bb> re
<Dreadlish> bb: i jak?
<bb> niestety nic
<bb> :(
<Dreadlish> dalej nie działa?
<bb> niom
<bb> nie dziala
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> to może tak
<bb> zawiesza sie na boocie
<Dreadlish> wejdź jeszcze raz w chroota
<Dreadlish> i
<Dreadlish> grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
<bb> czy podalbys mi prosze recepte jeszcze raz?
<Dreadlish> mkdir /chr
<Dreadlish> mount /dev/sda5 /chr
<bb> no flopy podoba mi sie bardzo, tymbardziej ze nie mam floppy
<Dreadlish> mount -t proc none /chr/proc
<Dreadlish> mount -o bind /dev /chr/dev
<Dreadlish> mount -t sysfs none /chr/sys
<Dreadlish> chroot /chr
<bb> oki...nie bylo errorow
<bb> done
<bb> jeszcze raz update teraz?
<Dreadlish> nie
<bb> reboocik?
<Dreadlish> tak
<bb> :)
<bb> juz sie robi
<bb> huhu
<bb> jeszcze cos nie tak
<bb> Dreadlish: jeszcze sie wiesza Dreadlish :(
<Dreadlish> jak sie wiesza
<bb> dokladnie tak samo..na managerze, zdechly keyboard, wisi na pierwszym z gory kernelu
<Dreadlish> to coś z grubem nie bangla
<bb> tylko wczoraj hulal jeszcze
<bb> to jest grub2? prawda ? w 11.10?
<Dreadlish> no
<bb> ludzie mowia o tym grubie dobre rzeczy wlasciwie..
<bb> czy byloby jakas opcja wygumowac to ostatnie zdanie z fstabu? czy myslisz ze to ma jakis wplyw?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> to nie ma różnicy
<bb> oj to ja nie wiem co dalej
<bb> czy moznaby jakos przeinstalowac tego gruba? czy to ma sens?
<Dreadlish> można
<Dreadlish> nic się nie stanie strasznego raczej przez to
<szymus> T_____T zrobilem wszystko ale nie przewidzialem ze komputer mi nie wykryje usb jako urzadzenia bootowalnego
<Dreadlish> ehh
<bb> Dreadlish: 5 min..tel ok?
<Dreadlish> k
<m477> gdzie jest moja kasa
<szymon_g> witam
<szymus> dobra panowie
<szymus> dotarlem
<szymus> do instalacji ubuntu
<szymus> czyli jak wybiore opcje Zamienienie Windows xp na ubuntu
<szymus> to mi tą partycje D: tez wywali>
<szymon_g> o, witam immiennika
<szymus> no klaniam sie pieknie.
<Dreadlish> partycji d ci nie wywali
<Dreadlish> wywali ci całe c
<Voldenet> szymus: ja tam bym wywalił partycję z windowsem
<Voldenet> i kazał zainstalować na wolnym miejscu
<szymus> hm
<szymus> w sumie
<Voldenet> cfdisk jest prosty
<bb> Dreadlish: jestem gotowa do walki :)
<Voldenet> fdisk w sumie też, ale cfdisk bardziej łopatologiczny
<Dreadlish> cfdisk ma ładne ncursesowe gui D:
<Voldenet> tak
<szymus> dobra wszedlem do tego pieknego partycjonera
<szymus> mam /dev/sda1 czyli moje C
<szymon_g> o, kobieta na kanale :P
<Dreadlish> tak
<szymus> i /dev/sda5 czyli to co chce zostawic
<szymon_g> szymus: pierwszy raz instalujesz linuksa?
<bb> psst...
<Voldenet> hm?
<Voldenet> ktoś coś syczał?
<Dreadlish> bb: szo?
<szymus> kiedys wgrywalem ale w ogole nie zalezalo mi na tym czy cos sie stanie z danymi ;d
<bb> Dreadlish: mysmy chcieli przeinstalowac gruba?
<Dreadlish> tak
<bb> czy to trzeba tez z chroota wykonac?
<Voldenet> zawsze można rm -rf /* i żegnaj świecie
<Dreadlish> bb: tak
<bastetmilo> Nowa dziewczyna?
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: tak
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: nie taka nowa
<Voldenet> nowe nie umieją pisać
<bb> oh jesu....ja sobie musze gdzies ta recepte wygrawerowac na stale
<Dreadlish> "wyprana w pervolu"?
<Voldenet> hrhr
<szymon_g> motyla noga- pierwszy raz mi win 7 wywalil blue screena o.O
<bastetmilo> Czy jakieś inne wcielenie... np. nn52?
<Voldenet> szymon_g: mi się go udało kilka razy zawiesić, ale wywalić jeszcze nie
<szymus> dobra, wywalilem to sda1, mam 104GB dostepnej przestrzeni
<szymus> pouczycie mnie jak te partycje ustawic?
<Dreadlish> ile masz ramu?
<szymus> 2gb
<Dreadlish> zrób sobie / i /homoe
<Dreadlish> /home*
<Dreadlish> na / daj z 15-20gb
<Dreadlish> na /home reszte
 * szymon_g sie zastanawia czemu livecd ubuntu nie wspiera lvm2...
<szymon_g> o wiele wygodniejsze rozwiazanie
<Dreadlish> no
<Voldenet> jest taki zabawny bug z kartami dźwiękowymi posiadającymi kilka streamów, że jak podczas odtwarzania przez directsound się zmieni stream domyślny, to win7 się wywala
<tajwanuser> zabawne
<tajwanuser> hahhaha:D
<Voldenet> a lepsze, że jak po xaudio idzie, to już nie
<Voldenet> nie mówiąc o core audio
<Voldenet> ale już z tą propagandą mikrosoftową się chowam
<szymus> Dreadlish: dobra lece z tym, i na obu dac ext4 ?
<Dreadlish> no
<szymus> dobra zrobilem, a jakies swap czy cos, tego nie trzeba?
<tajwanuser> zalezy ile masz ramu
<szymus> 2gb
<Dreadlish> powyżej 1gb nie opłaca się
<Dreadlish> bo tylko będzie dysk zajmował i nic nie robił
<tajwanuser> mi niby czasem skacze uzycie ramu do 2.6
<Dreadlish> tajwanuser: tylko co ty robisz ;d
<tajwanuser> 2.8 teraz nawet
<Dreadlish> tajwanuser: co masz odpalone
<tajwanuser> netbeans 6.9 i 7.1
<Dreadlish> =.=
<Dreadlish> i sie jeszcze dziwi
<tajwanuser> :P
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, blendera z kde otwarł?
<Skrzyp> o.o
<Skrzyp> tajwanuser, VIM!
<tajwanuser> i eclipse jeszcze
<tajwanuser> :D
<Skrzyp> a nie, kurde, jakieś...
<Dreadlish> tajwanuser: jeszcze sobie odpal 3 serwery minecrafta przydzielając im 1GB pamięci to sie usrasz
<Dreadlish> tajwanuser: i jeszcze skopiuj ze 3 obrazy iso po 700mb do /tmp
<tajwanuser> 3 duze IDE wystarcza:P
<Dreadlish>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Dreadlish> Mem:          1936       1506        430          0        132       1036
<tajwanuser> poza tym aby przegladarka i gadu
<Dreadlish> -/+ buffers/cache:        336       1600
<Dreadlish> odpalone xfce, compiz, opera na 1 karcie, pidgin i 2xsakura
<tajwanuser> compiz w sumie
<tajwanuser> zapomnialem
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> lol
<tajwanuser> wylaczylem moj program w javie i 600mb spadlo
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> ale jak go wlaczylem teraz jeszcze raz to aby 100mb zajal
<Skrzyp> > free
<Skrzyp> Nazwa 'free' nie jest rozpoznawana jako polecenie wewnętrzne lub zewnętrzne,
<Skrzyp> program wykonywalny lub plik wsadowy.
<Skrzyp> :P
<tajwanuser> nie... to przegladarde wylaczylem przypadkiem i wtedy tyle polecialo:D
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: gowno prawda
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: swap sie zawsze przydaje
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: gówno prawda
<Dreadlish> do czego niby
<fi9o> Witam. Ktos z obecnych ma moze lubuntu?
<Skrzyp> swap ssie :P
<jacekowski> do swapowania rzeczy nieuzywanych
<Dreadlish> PFFF...
<jacekowski> zeby bylo wiecej ramu na bufory
<Skrzyp> no chyba, że na SSD
<jacekowski> wiec jak masz gigantyczny soft w javie na przyklad
<jacekowski> ktory gownianie pamiecia zarzadza
<jacekowski> to ci wyswapuje jego nie uzywane kawalki
<Dreadlish> tak tak
<jacekowski> i bedzie wiecej ramu wolnego na inne rzeczy
<Dreadlish> może jeszcze orzeszki da?
<jacekowski> no to popatrz
<Skrzyp> i kawe zrobi
<jacekowski>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<jacekowski> Mem:          7986       7905         80          0        302       2815
<jacekowski> -/+ buffers/cache:       4786       3199
<jacekowski> Swap:          999        647        351
<Dreadlish> i dysk mieliiiiiii
<jacekowski> ostatni access do swapu byl ponad 6h temu
<jacekowski> co oznacza ze byloby to 647M pamieci zmarnowanej
<Dreadlish> "who cares?"
<jacekowski> no a jednak
<jacekowski> tak samo na serwerach
<jacekowski> dajesz troche swapu
<Dreadlish> to co ty tam masz odpalone?
<jacekowski> i mozesz miec X odpalne
<jacekowski> caly czas
<Dreadlish> zw
<jacekowski> jak jest nieuzywane to sie wyswapuje
<jacekowski> i nie zajmuje ramu
<jacekowski> wiec niezaleznie ile masz ramu, swap sie przydaje
<jacekowski> tak samo, swap pozwoli ci zamaskowac problem z programami ktore maja memleaki
<jacekowski> zamiast system wywalic
<tajwanuser> w sumie mam jeszcze troche wolnego samu a w swapie i tak siedzi 100mb
<jacekowski> tajwanuser: to sa albo rzeczy ktore nie byly uzywane dlugo albo cos co system wyswapowal jak ramu wolnego bylo mniej a potem nie bylo potrzeby wyciagac spowrotem
<Dreadlish> aż sobie zrobiłem słapa
<Dreadlish> zobaczę za 3h co będzie
<tajwanuser> jacekowski: nie resetowalem systemu od wczoraj - na noc byl w hibernacji
<tajwanuser> czesto zostawiam komputer bo nie chce mi sie wylaczac
<tajwanuser> :P
 * Ashiren nigdy nie hibernowal kompa
<tajwanuser> mam tak, ze jak mam podpieta myszke, to system nie ruszy
<tajwanuser> musze odpiac, odpalic sys i podpiac
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> i jeszcze teraz siedze na monitorze zewnetrznym i dlugo sie dostraja
<tajwanuser> wiec nie wylaczam:P
<tajwanuser> raz jak chodzil okolo tygodnia to gnome zaczelo swirowac:P
 * Dreadlish idzie obiadować
<bb> pytanko mam
<bb> jak zainstalowac gruba z paczki .deb z live systemu? czy to trzeba z chroota robic?
<Szycha> tak
<Skrzyp> ...
<bb> wiec ja mam problemy ze znalezieniem sciezki do tego usb
<Skrzyp> powiedziałbym <facepalm>, ale powiedzielibyście, że jestem nietolerancyjny
<inzaghi89> ee
<Skrzyp> tak więc wstrzymam się z komentarzem
<inzaghi89> przecież nie masz chroota robić na live usb, tylko na zainstalowany os
<bb> no tak
<inzaghi89> ...>
<bb> no tak w tym sek ze nie moge znalezc tej paczki z consoli chrootowej
<inzaghi89> no bo chrootowałeś się do swojego systemu?!
<inzaghi89> skopiuj paczkę z usb do /dev/sdX gdzieś
<inzaghi89> i dopiero się chrootuj
<bb> ok
<avalan> ;f
<Skrzyp> qermit, ostatnio się w telewizji reklamujesz :P
<szymus> Panowie
<szymus> dziękuję bardzo!
<szymus> ubu zainstalowane, dane zachowane
<szymus> net chodzi
<szymus> klasa wszystko
<szymus> tylko co to za jakies dziwne nowe gui ;/
<Ozil> unity
<avalan> unity T_T
<Skrzyp> aż powychodzili z wrażenia
 * Skrzyp ostatnio nie trawi niczego, co nie zachowuje się po ludzku, nie ma docka na dole i globalmenu na górze :)
 * Dreadlish ma xfce
 * zwierzch ma kde ale czeka na elementary os
 * avalan ma xmonada
<avalan> a linuksiarze to rasiści!
<zwierzch> ha ciekawy ten xmonad
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> tylko trzeba znać troszke haskella ;d
<zwierzch> więc mi sie nie chce.
<avalan> głupoty gadacie
<avalan> ja za pierwszym razem konfigurowałem xmonada bez znajomości podstaw hashella ;f
<avalan> zajęło mi to troche czasu ale się udało
<zwierzch> opłaca się?
<zwierzch> wygodnie się tego używa?
<Dreadlish> "jak sobie skonfigurujesz to jest wygodne"
<marcin1988> Witam:) mam taki glupi problem pomoże ktoś?
<jacekowski> to moze zadaj pytanie najpierw
<marcin1988> chciałbym sformatować karte pamięci, ale jak podłącze do czytnika to mi automatycznie montuje i podczas formatu pisze, że nie może sformatować bo zamontowane
<jacekowski> no to odmontuj
<marcin1988> korzystam z narzedzia do obsługi dysków
<Ozil> a jakim programem to formatujesz ?
<marcin1988> jacekowski: jak odmontuje to nie widać
<Ozil> grapted?
<marcin1988> Ozil: domyślnym jakimś narzedziem do dysków
<jacekowski> mkfs.vfat
<Ozil> ja ci powiem tak zainstaluj gparted
<Ozil> uruchom program
<Ozil> kliknij ppm odmontuj
<marcin1988> jacekowski: mkfs.vfat nie działa
<marcin1988> Ozil: spróbuje
<jacekowski> musi dzialac
<jacekowski> odmontuj
<jacekowski> i potraktuj nim urzadzenie
<Ozil> potem ppm formatuj możesz dodatkowo  nadać etykietę karcie i wyjmij włóż
<Ozil> etykieta = się nazwa karty tak jak w windowsie
<marcin1988> marcin@HP-Compaq-6735s:~$ sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb
<marcin1988> [sudo] password for marcin:
<marcin1988> mkfs.vfat 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010)
<marcin1988> /dev/sdb: No medium found
<marcin1988> marcin@HP-Compaq-6735s:~$
<marcin1988> po odmontowaniu
<marcin1988> to sie pojawia
<jacekowski> pokaz
<jacekowski> hmmmmmmmmm
<jacekowski> cat /proc/partitions
<marcin1988> a po zamontowaniu contains a mounted file system.
<Ozil> marcin1988: a mój sposób ci zadziałał ?
<marcin1988> Ozil: instaluje jeszcze
<Ozil> oks
<jacekowski> marcin1988: pokaz to /proc/partitions
<marcin1988> jacekowski: marcin@HP-Compaq-6735s:~$ cat /proc/partitions
<marcin1988> major minor  #blocks  name
<marcin1988>    8        0  244198584 sda
<marcin1988>    8        1    2150400 sda1
<marcin1988>    8        2   16777216 sda2
<marcin1988>    8        3  225269760 sda3
<marcin1988>    8       16    3866624 sdb
<marcin1988> marcin@HP-Compaq-6735s:~$
<jacekowski> no to jest sdb
<marcin1988> tak wpisałem
<marcin1988> ścieżke
<jacekowski> a czy sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M count=1
<jacekowski> cos zdziala
<marcin1988> jacekowski: nic nie zrobiło
<marcin1988> dalej mam pliki
<marcin1988> tam
<jacekowski> hmmmmmmmmm
<marcin1988> spróbuje teraz gparted
<marcin1988> Udało się dzięki wielkie wam za pomoc
<avalan> zwierzch: opłaca się, jeżeli lubisz tilingi
<avalan> a do tychże trzeba się przyzwyczaić
<marcin1988> szkoda tylko, że straciłem muzykę ;/
<avalan> było skopiować
<avalan> testdiskiem możesz odzyskać
<avalan> jeżeli nie nadpisałeś jeszcze
<marcin1988> avalan: tylko, że jak wchodziłem w folder muza nie było jej tam, a przedtem kilka montowań była
<marcin1988> sama znikła
<marcin1988> nie opłaca się wole od nowa ściągnąć
<marcin1988> pliki moga być niekompletne
<foreste_> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=4266
<wojtek> cześć
<wojtek> szukam rozwiązania problemu niedziałającego touchpada (synaptics) w ubu
<wojtek> niestety chyba nic się nie zmieniło od 11.4
<wojtek> i dalej ten problem jest nierozwiązany
<jacekowski> ma ktos kontakt do jurka?
<wojtek> znalazłem jedno rozwiązanie prawie sprzed 2 lat i interesuje mnie czy jest nowszego i może oficjalnego; oczywiście cały czas googluję
<mati75> wojtek: wcale nie działa?
<jacekowski> pressenter: masz moze do jurka kontakt
<wojtek> mati75: bardzo niestabilnie – często w ogóle nie reaguje, że trzeba wiele razy nacisnąć przycisk. Więc odpowiadając na pytanie rozchodzi się chyba o przyciski na nim
<marcin1988> znów mam pytanko: utworzyłem programem dejaup kopie zapasową partycji root:/. Czy jakbym miał inny system i chciałbym powrócić do ubuntu to poprostu instaluje ubuntu a potem przywracam z kopii pliki i mam aktualny system tak??
<marcin1988> pliki sie zastepują tym z kopii?
<marcin1988> nikogo tu nie ma :(
<marcin1988> szkoda
<julek> sa ludzie
<julek> ale w przeciwienstwie do niektorych nic nie mowia, gdy nie maja nic do powiedzenia;)
<marcin1988> julek: odpowiesz mi na pytanie odnośnie deja dup
<julek> zapomnial o "?"
<qrq> Niby dopiero od środy ma być pogodnie.
<qrq> Dokładnie zapisuje i u mnie od 3 miesięcy nie było dnia by był pogodny od rana do wieczora.
<Wizard> qrq, jest zima :[
<Wizard> "zima jest, to musi być zimno"
<Szatan> zima: na**erdalaj!!!
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gdXnltqbPg
<Wizard> czy Tajner musi pokazywać gębę na każdych zawodach?
<Szatan> nie?
<Wizard> dobrze, że mam Eurosport
<Wizard> nie muszę słuchać Włodka
<Wizard> a Marek Rudziński na Eurosporcie komentuje bardzo fajnie
<qrq>  Wizard Nie chodzi mi o zimno :D
<Wizard> Rudziński roksi!
<qrq> Tylko światło do zdjęć plenerowych jest ujowe :D
<Wizard> opowiada o kwalifikacjach: Jurij Tepeš się nie dostał, miał bardzo trudne warunki, ale przecież tatuś zapalał mu światełko"
<m477> biją mi nekrusia :(
<butti__> witam ponownie
<bb> sluchajcie...nadal nie moge zabootowac...system sie mrozi na na grub managerze
<bb> na pierszym kernelku
<bb> keyboard tez nie dziala
<uh4> cz
<zima> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/1994330_460s.jpg
<m477> zima: o/
<zima> \o
<m477> :)
<m477> we must go dipper
<m477> zima: co słychać słonko, jak Ci miną dzionek?
<zima> przespałem
<m477> czy wszystko w pożądku? :)
<m477> mmm :*
<m477> jak milusio
<uh4> jak to nmapem przskanowaÄc siec zeby mi wszystkie komputery pokazalo bo znalexc nie moge
<TheNumb> uh4: e?
<uh4> komutery w jakiejs puli adresow
<uh4> od do
<TheNumb> nmap -A -v 192.168.0-255
<uh4> oddzieki
<julek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Si4YsuU26HM \o/
<zwierzch> jak podaje się wartości zmiennych jak robię np. php5 dwn.php
<uh4> TheNumb: kurcze pokazuje tylko moj komp i router a drugiego kompa nie widzi
<TheNumb> uh4: bywa
<Guest88243> hej hej
<Guest88243> jest tu kto ?  xd
<julek> o/
<pressenter> jacekowski: Prędzej Stirlitz_ będzie miał, ja nie mam.
<m477> czy σ/sqrt(n)  to był błąd odchylenia standardowego?
<mrlukasz> witam serdecznie
<mrlukasz> pytanko mam jest jakis program do flasha cos ala adobe na ubuntu ?
<julek> flashplayer?:P
<zima> pewnie chodzi mu o tworzenie flashy
<zima> mrlukasz: wyraź się jaśniej proszę.
<nn52> siema
<mrlukasz> tak chodzi mi o tworzenie flashy
<kklimonda> mrlukasz: nie ma
<nn52> polski ubunt będzie bawił się w anty ACTA? ;] - tzn zrobi to samo co wiki angielska?
<zima> https://twitter.com/#!/AnonymousWiki/statuses/160788127525507072 a propos
<nn52> o kur! :D
<zima> no
<tobiasz29> czemu o kur...
<Wilku> nn52: Witaj ma pani, lecz jam nie kur, a wilk :]
<tobiasz29> ;]
<m477> pora sie schlac
<nn52> Cześć Wilczku
<tobiasz29> za późno
<m477> o co chodzi
<tobiasz29> o schlanie
<julek> wlasnie
<julek> opusciles sporo
<m477> co opuscilem
<tobiasz29> m477: Twój nick jest nieludzki!
<nn52> Haknięto coś jeszcze? :D po za Sejmem RP ?
<m477> sejm RP <3
<nn52> to akurat był strzał w 10 D
<m477> pewnie serwer sie zawiesil i zasluga poszla do anonymous
<nn52> tak długo? :D
<m477> czyli ile
<nn52> Wysłano godzine temu na twicie
<nn52> a  minute tumu nie działa
<nn52> ooo i nadal nie działa ;D
<uland> Jak ktoś nie zna: http://www.laquadrature.net/wiki/Jak_walczy%C4%87_z_ACTA
<nn52> oni to udupy maj ą
<nn52> oni chcą ACTA na siłę...
<nn52> bo można podsłuchiwać i zamykać nie wygodne strony... wcale nie chodzi o piractwo
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: your bullshit is shitty enough
<Dreadlish> -/+ buffers/cache:        967        969
<Dreadlish> Swap:         1022          6       1016
<qrq> :D www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0Wvn-9BXVc&hd=1
<m477> witam
<zima> witam i o zdrowie pytam
<m477> a dziękuję, dziękuję
<m477> a u Ciebie?
<m477> zima zima wystaw rogi
<m477> dam Ci wódy na pierogii
<m477> wódeczka makes me wonder
<tobiasz29> zima: nie wstyud ci? :>
<tobiasz29> * bez u
<Stirlitz_> heja ho
 * tobiasz29 chyli czoła
<Stirlitz_> jest tu kto z DC?
<m477> szkont?
<zima> tobiasz29: ?
<tobiasz29> zima: !
<m477> kprm.gov.pl  i mkidn.gov.pl [*]
<m477> goodnight sweet princess
<uland> m477: fight ACTA http://www.laquadrature.net/wiki/Jak_walczy%C4%87_z_ACTA :)
<tobiasz29> kto z was czytał suchy tekst odnoszący się 'do', definiujący ACTA?
<uland> Ja, pobieżnie po prawdzie.
<qrq> I tak nic nie zrobią.
<qrq> Czy raczej niewiele zrobią :)
<m477> ktp
<m477> kto
<qrq> C.I.P.A
<qrq> Przepraszam P.I.P.A
<m477> j***ć
<qrq> A jeszcze raz przepraszam US GOV :D
<qrq> and USA ZAIKS :D
<uland> qrk: Poprzez robienie sobie jaj za dużo nie zdziałasz. Bądź merytoryczny plox.
<uland> *qrq sory
<qrq> No dobrze
<qrq> Zawsze znajdzie się jakaś enklawa wirtualnej anarchii
<tobiasz29> :|
<m477> jak TOR
<m477> ?
<qrq> Nie wiem jak TOR długo jeszcze pożyje :)
<m477> a jak ma nie pozyć
<m477> umrze ze starości?
<tobiasz29> :|
<m477> @_@
<qrq> Komisja Europejska się do niego dobiera.
<uland> Dlatego uważam, że takie pomysły trzeba tłuc w zarodku. Nie ma co pozwalać się im rozwinąć.
<qrq> Nawet jeżeli zablokują dane serwery to po niedługim czasie pojawią się nowe.
<tobiasz29> nie widzicie różnicy miadzy brudnym kołnierzykiem a rakiem tarczycy?
<m477> umowisz o rzadzie?
<qrq> Także to walka z wiatrakami :)
<m477> dobrze ze nie tętniak
 * tobiasz29 &
<qrq> To jak walka z prostytucją :P
<qrq> Choć akurat prostytucja jest legalna w Polsce.
<m477> od kiedy
<qrq> Od zawsze.
<m477> nie jest nielegalna
<m477> ale nie placisz podatku
<m477> jak np w Niemczech
<qrq> Nie mówiłem nic o opodatkowaniu usług seksualnych.
<qrq> :)
<m477> n iech sie wypowie szanowny doktor zima na ten temat.
<m477> a to ch**
<Filar> http://anonymouswiki.forumotion.com/t126p15-pool-polish-sites-that-should-be-attacked-first-polskie-strony-do-zaatakowania-ankieta#740
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7wgdp3k> (at anonymouswiki.forumotion.com)
<Filar> hahaha
<Filar> jak zdejmą tvn to będę uradowany
<uland> Just fight ACTA http://www.laquadrature.net/en/acta-updated-analysis-of-the-final-version
<m477> jakies pisowczyki
<m477> eZ
<qrq> Nie trzeba być szczególnie rozgarniętym by zauważyć że TVN to telewizja propagandowa :)
<Dreadlish> no
<qrq> I nie ma to nic wspólnego z poglądami politycznymi
<m477> a z czym
<uland> Ze spostrzegawczością.
<m477> nie mam telewizora to twoje argumenty sa zbedne
<m477> to nie ogladaj jak nie lubisz.
<matti__> bry
<qrq> Joł
<matti__> znasz jakiś program do odzyskiwania danych z ntfs pod linuksem
<qrq> Nie bardzo.
<matti__> szkoda może znajdę coś ciekawego i w miarę prostego jak na mnie
<qrq> http://www.smashingapps.com/2011/08/11/5-must-have-file-recovery-tools-for-linux-users.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3g5qg83> (at www.smashingapps.com)
<avalan> o testdisku chyba wszyscy słyszeli ;f
<qrq> Ja kiedyś wieku temu dzięki Mondo Rescue usunąłem nieumyślnie wszystkie partycje :D
<matti__> ano czytam
<matti__> a ntfs obsługuje?
<avalan> testdisk obsługuje
<m477> wydalem cala kase na alko, znow musze sie zapozyczac :<
<qrq> Ktoś wie czy może istnieje jakiś płatny encoder MP3 Fraunhofera?
<phob0s> 1st
<qrq> Piszą że encoder fraunhofera lepszy od lame pod względem jakości dzwięki przy 320 CBR
<qrq> Mam ponad 100 GB lossless i muszę wybrać coś stratnego :D
<m477> wat
<Ozil> no to się zaczęła burza odnośnie ACTA i bardzo dobrze wybraliśmy debili to niech ci debile teraz troszkę zmądrzeją i podejmą decyzję LUDU !!!!!
<Ozil> ja odświeżam  non stop
<qrq> ACTA niewiele zmieni.
<Ozil> nie ma jej to nie ma
<Ozil> i niech jej u nas nie będzie Donald matole twój rząd obalą kibole, kobiety i hakerzy
<Ozil> prawda ?
<m477> zebys sie nie zdziwil
<m477> *kibole*
<Ozil> kobiety to za wiek emerytalny a hakerzy za ACTA kibole za zakazy stadionowe
<m477> ehhheee
<Ozil> ja głosowałem na palikota
<m477> ehhheee
<Ozil> bo palikot che trawkę sobie legal palić
<Ozil> ja tez pale i noszę legal w mjtkach po mieście
<m477> okiii
<m477> zią
<m477> ja wole kwasiki :)
<Ozil> ja tego nienawidzę żadnej mąki kwasu drobsów tylko trawka
<qrq> http://prawo.vagla.pl/node/9634 Proszę bardzo :)
<m477> widac ze nie brales nigdy
<m477> tl;dr
<Ozil> bo nie mam takiej potrzeby lubię się pośmiać ze znajomymi lub zamulić nad książką
<qrq> W sumie youtube'a mogli by mocno przeczyścić
<m477> kwas tez sie bierze ze znajomymi...
<m477> tylko ze to inna bajka
<Ozil> nie dyskutuję o tym bo mam wyrobione zdanie i na pewno go nie zmienię
<m477> ;]
<m477> dziwne zebys mial dyskutowac nie majac zdania :S
<Ozil> trawka to roślina naturalna a reszta to chemia widziałem pacjenta jak szedł powyginany po jakimś gównie i mój kumpel mało co się nie przekręcił po tym jak nawalał w nocha
<Ozil> poza tym jak sobie wyhodujesz to przynajmniej troszkę biologi liźniesz
<m477> Ozil: kwas tez mozna pozyskac naturalnie, albo nawet glupie LSA
<m477> wiec takiego gadanie o dupe potluc
<m477> bieluń to też roslina, a pewnie zdanie też masz wyrobione
<m477> zreszta jarac trawe argumentując to, ze sie uczysz biologi jest troche marne
<Ozil> czytaj że zrozumieniem uczysz się w tedy kiedy hodujesz a nie palisz
<m477> a potem nie palisz?
<m477> hodujesz i wyrzucasz na komost...
<Ozil> poza tym palę bo lubię czytać książki w samotności np Cisza w sieci M.Zalewski wydawnictwo helion
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477> :D
<Ozil> cze
<nn52> siema
<nn52> śpicie?
<qrq> Nie :)
<Ozil> no coty ja czekam na australian oupen
<Ozil> open
<qrq> Ja zgrywam płyty na ipoda :)
<nn52> qrq: zgrywaj póki możesz o tym pisać ;F
<qrq> Aktualnie mieli Blade Runner Score :D
<qrq> Płyty podstemplowane przez ZAIKS
<qrq> So no fear :D
<m477> ćpiemy
<nn52> qrq: a potem zaczepi cię pan z ZAIKS lub policja - czy posiada pan zezwolenie na te utwory? :P
<qrq> Nie udostępniam.
<qrq> Polskie prawo przewiduje karę za rozpowszechnianie.
<nn52> ale słuchasz :D ,a może ktoś usłyszeć - i już udostępniasz :D
<avalan> szkoda że nie przewiduje za głupotę
<avalan> wtedy cały sejm zamieniłby się w więzienie
<nn52> wiesz... ochrona artysty musi być.... huhz....
<nn52> avalan: o dobre to dobre to :P
<nn52> Ciekawe czy polska wiki też wyłączy swe usługi przeciwko ACTA i jakieś  serwisu się dołączą ;P
<qrq> A co do Vangelisa to niedawno pochwalił złodzieji którzy wykradli taśmy i sami sknocili pełny soundtrack do filmu. A pochwalił ich ponieważ oficjalny soundtrack jest tragicznie wydany.
<nn52> :F
<nn52> Ciekawe jakie ataki przeprowadzili Anonimowi na *.gov.pl :]
<nn52> DDoS czy coś innego.
<qrq> :D
<nn52> nawet strona phemiera nie działała :P
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-22
<qrq> Hmmm
<nn52> ale musieli sie włamać
<nn52> by zostawic wiadomość " Pozdro Panowie"
<avalan> Roses are Red, Violets are Blue, Porn Tube is down, this'll﻿ have to do"
<avalan> lol
<qermit> nn52: ponoć efekt uboczny zainteresowania
<nn52> ;F
<matti__> Blade Runner bardzo dobry film ;)
<zima> znakomity
<avalan> baranek shaun lepszy
<jacekowski> Stirlitz_: masz kontakt do jurka
<qrq>  matti Film lipny ale soundtrack niezły
<qrq> Wg mnie.
<zima> qrq: nie znasz się
<avalan> repliktanie są wśród nas
<zima> replikanci
<zima> książka też fajna była
<qrq> zima Gdyby to zrobił Kubrick to byłoby coś.
<qrq> Ale Scott nie jest takim mistrzem :)
<qrq> Wystarczy przeczytać początkowy scenariusz do Obcego :P
<qrq> I porównać go z tym przerobionym przez Scotta :)
<tajwanuser> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmuvFeJRJyQ&feature=related
<qrq> Scott wyciął cały quasi mitologiczny wątek Obcego.
<julia> hej
<qrq> Który stanowił ważny element scenariusza.
<julia> jest tu ktoś kto się zna na bazach danych może?
<julia> tj mysql
<qrq> Nie ja.
<m477> qrq: czyli ze co
<tajwanuser> julia: a co trzeba?
<julia> mam takie coś, że mam tabelę z kolumnami nr - godzina - adres - klient
<m477> poklepac po siusiaku
<julia> i chciałam sobie policzyć ilość klintów dla każdej godziny i adresu
<jacekowski> julia: show create table nazwa_tabeli; i na pastebina
<qrq>  m477 Wyciął wątek kultury Obcych.
<m477> jaki bot :D
<julia> jacekowski: ok :)
<m477> qrq: rozwin....
<tajwanuser> julia: SELECT COUNT(*) FROM `tabela` WHERE `godzina`='' AND `adres`=''
<jacekowski> tajwanuser: ze co?
<jacekowski> tajwanuser: i robic 24 albo wiecej zapytan?
<jacekowski> o group nie slyszal
<julia> w moim przypadku to jest kilkadziesiat ludzi i kilka tysicy adresow np
<qrq> m477 http://www.kmf.org.pl/fx/alienscr.html
<julia> godzin*
<tajwanuser> jacekowski: czyli jakbys to zrobil?
<julia> zrobiłam coś co mi już 20 min bazę danych przeszukuje 9zaraz wrzucę to na pastbin)
<m477> obejrzalem obrazki ico
<jacekowski> pokaz tabele to ci powiem
<m477> qrq: nie ogladalem filmu :(
<qrq> Obcego nie oglądałeś?
<m477> :/
<m477> zapomnialem
<julia> http://pastebin.com/7UHUSysf
<julia> ta pierwsza tabela to jest ta początkowa z której chcę odczytać
<julia> a druga to to co stworzyłam żeby zrobić to o czym pisałam... ale wątpię, żeby działało
<julia> tj drugie polcenie
<julia> nie wiem czy to jest to o co ci chodziło
<julia> napisz coś :)
<julia> jacekowski: ?
<BlessJah> /1/whois julia
<zima> qrq: scenariusz powstał na podstawie książki
<qrq> Czyjej książki?
<julia> whois julia
<julia> aaa
<julia> przepraszam ^^"
<zima> qrq: dicka chyba
<zima> qrq: tak, dickz
<zima> dicka*
<qrq> O tytule? :)
<zima> tym samym co film
<qrq> Zima Możesz mi podać jakieś źródło tej informacji?
<zima> `g blade runner dick
<Przekliniak> zima: Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Wikipedia, the free ...: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do_Androids_Dream_of_Electric_Sheep%3F>
<qrq>  zima Mówiłem o Obcym :D
<zima> a ja o blade runnerze
<qrq> :D
<zima> ale faktycznie książka miała innny tytuł
<zima> czy androidy śnią o elektrycznych owcach
<qrq> Wiem
<zima> czytałem kupę lat temu
<qrq> Mówiłem że pierwotny scenariusz Obcego był bardziej mistyczny
<zima> dobra, dopiję herbatę i idę spać
<jacekowski> no dobra
<jacekowski> no to tera pytanie
<qrq> Yes my lord?
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekowski> nie do ciebie
<julia> jacekowski: hm?
<qrq> :D
<jacekowski> julia: ale to drugie to wlasnie ma tak wygladac
<julia> http://pastebin.com/Vju71H6Y
<julia> to mi działa jak chcę
<julia> tylko chciałam żeby nie musieć ręcznie wpisywać po kolei każdej godziny...
<jacekowski> no to podwojny group zrobic
<julia> jak to się robi? :)
<jacekowski> ehhh
<julia> przepraszam za głupie pytania...
<jacekowski> a manual mysql?
<julia> mam otwarty
<julia> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/group-by-modifiers.html
<julia> ale jak tak robię to mi coś pisze że moż mieć tylko jdną kolumnę GROUP BY o.o
<julia> (zacina mi się e, dlatego tak piszę...)
<jacekowski> group by cos, cos_innego
<julia> a nie, teraz działa :)
<julia> dzięki za pomoc :)
<julia> miałam wrażenie, że tego już próbowałam, nie wiem czemu...
<julia> może przez późna porę
<julia> cześć :)
<qrq> Nadal nie wiem czy CBR 320 Kbps LAME albo Fraunhofer :D
<avalan> 320kbps to overkill, różnica miedzy 192-256 vbr a 320 cbr jest marginalna
<qrq> Ale ponoć jest różnica pomiędzy encoderami.
<qrq> Fraunhofer jest płatny
<qrq> I ponoć bardziej "hi-end" :D
<avalan> aż taki audiofil jesteś? :3
<qrq> Niż LAME
<qrq> Nie jestem audiofilem.
<avalan> najlepiej przetestuj i bedziesz wiedział czy Ci lame pasuje
<avalan> zawsze możesz ogg używac też
<qrq> Zależy mi żeby było MP3
<qrq> Do jutra muszę przemielić 117 GB lossless :D
<qrq> Znaczy się do południa :D
<avalan> bez testowania do niczego nie dojdziesz
<jacekowski> to samo
<jacekowski> bez znaczenia
<qrq> jacekowski To czemu wykresy się nie pokrywają? :D
<jacekowski> jakie wykresy
<qrq> Dzwięku
<jacekowski> skad wiesz
<qrq> Bo sprawdzałem w audacity
<jacekowski> bo ustawione inne parametry
<qrq> 320 cbr
<jacekowski> mp3 kompresor ma miliony innych parametrow
<qrq> Dobra :D
<qrq> Włączam lame i idę spać
<qrq> Dzięki w każdym razie :)
<jacekowski> nie uzywaj cbr
<qrq> Czemuż?
<avalan> cbr dyma tylko rozmiar niepotrzebnie
<qrq> Rozmiar nie ma dla mnie takiego znaczenia
<avalan> może
<avalan> ale na jakości nie zyskujesz
<qrq> Z blind testów trochę inaczej wynika :)
<qrq> Dobranoc :)
<m477> HELOŁ
<avalan> soł
<Wilku> m477: Nie, nie postawię ci
<m477> a fuuu
<m477> co mi chcesz stawiac
<Wilku> -.-'
<m477> :<
<Wilku> Myślałem o setce, bo to drugie mogę =.=
<m477> wole setke o/
<gjm> Dzieeeń Dobry!
<Voldenet> bywały lepsze
<Voldenet> ale skoro już tak grzecznie
<Voldenet> to dzień dobry
<gjm> podobno mamy pierwszą cyber wojnę światową, prawda to?
<Voldenet> gdzie tam
<Voldenet> wyjątkowo sennie u mnie, przez godzinę tylko 3 wpisy do iptables
<Voldenet> nawet chińskie boty śpią
<gjm> kutfa, a mi ZAiKS się chyba do komputera dobrał bo nie mogę folderu z muzyką na drugą partycję przenieść ;)
<Voldenet> a, przepraszam, taką fajną muzykę masz, że sobie słucham
<Voldenet> już wyłączyłem
<Voldenet> teraz pliki nie są w użyciu
<gjm> o, dziękuję
<gjm> ach ten Windows
<Psotnick> Voldenet: słuchasz tego gównianego electro? :(
<gjm> idź sobie
<Voldenet> Psotnick: normalnie nie słucham
<Voldenet> tak, wiesz, dla odmiany, teraz
<Voldenet> człowiek potrzebuje różnorodności
<Psotnick> Rozumiem ;D
<gjm> kurde, muszę sobie znowu jakiegoś pingwina postawić bo mi się nudzi
<gjm> nic nie popsułem do tej pory :/
<gjm> nie ma czym się pobawić
<gjm> lypa
<Voldenet> gjm: poznaj http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ee663293%28v=vs.85%29.aspx
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7b5ynhk> (at msdn.microsoft.com)
<Voldenet> taka potęga, mówię Ci
<Voldenet> to jest tak bardzo przenośne
<Voldenet> jak oprogramowanie pod mikrokontrolery
<gjm> heh
<jacekowski> Voldenet: widze ze jestes do tylu
<jacekowski> Voldenet: oprogramowanie pod mikrokontrolery jest dosyc przenosne
<lim0np> 4dziwne
<lim0np> megaupload.com zamknęli
<lim0np> ale za to rapidshare.com działa x)
<mILQ_away> buuuuuuuuu
<mILQ_away> zaloba narodowa
<lim0np> podobno jesteś away :D
<lim0np> żadna żałoba, o jednego milionera mniej D:
<lim0np> rs jest podzielony właścicielami, więc nie zarabiają tyle co ten niemiec z mu :D
<lim0np> he he, warez-bb.org działa
<lim0np> thepiratebay.org też D:
<lim0np> jednak internet nie zmienił się aż tak bardzo xD
<avalan> zawsze macie p2m ;f
<lim0np> ha ha
<lim0np> p2m słaby
<lim0np> mediafire.com najlepszy
<lim0np> ale usuwają pliki szybko
<lim0np> zdaje się że po miesiącu braku aktywności
<lim0np> dropbox zostaje niestety tylko
<lim0np> z plikami dzielonymi żeby transfer wynieść do maksimum
<avalan> nie wiem, ja tam torrentów używam
<Voldenet> jacekowski: podobnie z tym oprogramowaniem z windowsa
<Voldenet> 'dosyć przenośne' >.>
<Dreadlish> 'dosyć przenośne' =.=
<Dreadlish> dopóki nie dojdzie do próby przeniesienia jego
<jacekowski> nie znasz sie
<jacekowski> .net sie przenosi praktycznie od razu
<Voldenet> no właśnie, o tym mówię
<Voldenet> bo to jest prenośne, ale z 'pewnymi różnicami'
<Voldenet> albo coś jest przenośne w pełni
<Voldenet> albo nie jest wcale
<Voldenet> nie może być 'w połowie przenośne'
<Voldenet> bo to tak jak 'w połowie uniwersalne'
<Wilku> jacekowski: .NET jest przenośne? Chyba z Windowsa na Windowsa...
<Dreadlish> Wilku++;
<Dreadlish> .net jest tak przenośny jak assembler x86...
<Wilku> :D
<Wilku> jacekowski: A mono i mono develop... n/c
<Dreadlish> albo jak teoretyczna mowa jacekowskiego na praktykę
<jacekowski> Wilku: rotfl
<jacekowski> Wilku: .net odpalasz na linuxie i na windowsie
<jacekowski> Wilku: ta sama binarke
<jacekowski> chyba ze masz jakiegos programiste co uzyl non-managed bibliotek
<Wilku> O.o
<Wilku> exe na Linuksie, ciekawe
<Dreadlish> i to bez wine
<Dreadlish> oO
<Dreadlish> interesting but not enough
<Wilku> Nom
<avalan> exe nie ma ty nic do gadania
<avalan> >.>
<jacekowski> ju-rek: o jestes
<Voldenet> 1st w południe
<ju-rek> jacekowski: co tam się stało?
<jacekowski> ju-rek: *           done     7489.1 MB Rate: 1568.7 /   0.0 KB Uploaded: 4442006.4 MB                 [T  R: 593.13]
<jacekowski> ju-rek: zgaduj na czym
<ju-rek> łosz kur..
<ju-rek> już widzę, tuman ze mnie jak cholera
<jacekowski> odmow trzy zdrowaski
<jacekowski> i rozaniec dwa razy i nie grzesz wiecej tak bardzo
<avalan> :D
<avalan> a to tak troche długo musiał trwać
<jacekowski> nie do konca
<jacekowski> tam jest gigabit
<jacekowski> to sie da w kilka dni
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 4442 giga? dobrze przecinek postawilem?
<BlessJah> co to bylo?
<jacekowski> ju-rek ci powie
<mILQ> grywa ktos w nexuiz?
<BlessJah> ju-rek: hm?
<mILQ> http://wklej.org/id/675012/ wtf?
<modinfo> a
<butti> dzien dobry copkai
<butti> chopaki*
<butti> potrzebowalabym pomocy przy permissions do moich roznych dyskow i partycji
<butti> mam nowiutki 11.10
<modinfo> chmod -R  777 /dev/sdb1
<modinfo> lepszy jest archlinux
<butti> byc moze
<modinfo> ubuntu ma stary kernel
<butti> az taki stary nie jest
<Voldenet> modinfo: /stary kernel?/
<Voldenet> ja od 2.6 nie widzę żadnej różnicy w kolejnych wersjach
<modinfo> ja mam: [modinfo@arch-pc ~]$ uname -a
<modinfo> Linux arch-pc 3.2.1-1-ARCH #1
<butti> arch linux ma chyba 3.3 a 11.10 3.0
<butti> nie badzmy malostkowi
<modinfo> nie ma jeszcze 3.3
<butti> :)
<Skrzyp> :P
<butti> nie zabijam sie op te szczegoly
<butti> i tak mam stary hardware jak swiat
<Voldenet> butti: core/linux 3.2.1-1
<modinfo> Jeżeli masz stary sprzęt to polecam Archlinuix. nawet na moim starym laptopie smiga gnome3 :D
<Voldenet> to najnowszy
<Voldenet> jak masz stary sprzęt to polecam windows 7
<butti> modinfo ...przygotowywuje sobie moj hardware dla roznyc systemow
<modinfo> Voldenet: nie wiesz to nie mół :P
<Voldenet> modinfo: ja mam stary sprzęt, sprzed roku
<butti> niech najpierw chula jeden a potem sobie obrjrze inne
<Voldenet> i chodzi
<Voldenet> :D
<modinfo> nawet na 200Mhz i 200mb ram pójdzie pez problemu archlinux i oopenbox
<butti> o jesse
<butti> ludzie
<Voldenet> do 200Mhz nie dorzucisz takiej ilości ramu
<butti> ja tu nie bawie sie w geeka
<Voldenet> 128MB to chyba najwięcej jak płyty dają radę
<Voldenet> chociaż i 64M częste
<butti> mam 4giga ram 3ghz dueal core 64 bit
<butti> niech se hula na tym
<modinfo> zaraz pokaze wam mój stary laptop z archem i gnome3
<butti> ubuntu ma humanitarne ambicje i to poperam
<Voldenet> modinfo: w każdym razie, na takim sprzęcie pójdzie bardzo dużo dystrybucji
<Voldenet> chociaż ja bym jednak wybrał starusieńkiego damn small linuxa
<Voldenet> a) ma wszystko
<Voldenet> b) jest szybki
<Voldenet> c) żre mało ramu
<Dreadlish> c) ???
<Dreadlish> d) profit!
<Voldenet> profit
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> 'humanitarne ambicje' LOL
<Voldenet> To nawet lepsze niż tekst o synapticu instalującym duże ilości naraz pakietów
<Dreadlish> jak doprowadzanie superusera do lasowaniu mózgu?
<Dreadlish> to są 'humanitarne ambicje'?
<butti> jessu
<Voldenet> apt-get remove glibc
<Voldenet> Tak, rób jak mówię!
<butti> ile wy macie lat ze sie tak zapytam?
<butti> 14?
<Voldenet> mniej niż ty afaik
<Voldenet> 10
<Voldenet> ja jestem dzieciakiem takim, że do gimbazy nawet nie chodzę, handluj z tym
<Voldenet> i... zadajesz głupie pytania oczekując odpowiedzi
<Voldenet> mamy Ci znaleźć instrukcję używania chmoda?
<Voldenet> czy co?
<butti> nie dziekuje
<butti> juz sobie radze
<Voldenet> swoją drogą > kanał linuksa > wszyscy odradzają używania ubuntu
<Voldenet> wszystko w porządku, gdyby to nie był kanał wsparcia dla ubuntu
<MimTenJim> albo zainstaluje 0.9
<butti> no nic
<butti> chlopaki, zycze milej niedzieli..jaka pogoda tam u was?
<Voldenet> beznadziejna
<Voldenet> zimno, deszcz
<butti> oh matko
<butti> to chyba zimy nie bedzie juz
<Voldenet> przynajmniej nie trzeba w niedzielę pracować
<butti> niom
<butti> :)
<butti> to ja spadam..reboocik
<Voldenet> chyba, że ktoś jest studentem
<butti> narka
<Voldenet> to ma teraz sesję, hahahahahaha
<avalan> sesję od 30 mam
<avalan> więc chill
<Voldenet> "jeszcze tydzień"
<Voldenet> "zacznę się uczyć jutro"
<Voldenet> :D
<modinfo> ok! Mam! to mój laptop z archem: http://94.79.185.77:8087/phpsysinfo/
<modinfo> MimTenJim: hej
<MimTenJim> modinfo: hej hej
<modinfo> MimTenJim: jak się masz?
<MimTenJim> modinfo: a tak siobie
<avalan> modinfo: procesor potężny, nie ma co
<modinfo> no :P
<Voldenet> procesor miażdży jaja, czuć tą moc
<modinfo> MimTenJim: a jaki ty masz system?
<MimTenJim> modinfo: witaj w klubie
<BlessJah> modinfo: 'nowy kernel' to zaden argument
<modinfo> +1
<Voldenet> BlessJah: nie jak używasz brtfs
<Voldenet> btrfs*
<BlessJah> Voldenet: po co ci btrfs?
<Voldenet> nie używam
<Voldenet> ale mogę
<Voldenet> i nowe kernele cały czas to mocno poprawiają
<Voldenet> BlessJah: nie używam HFS+, BTRFS, XFS, Reisera...
<Voldenet> ale mogę
<BlessJah> skoro chcesz mieć btrfs, równie dobrz możesz przekompilować jajko ubuntu
<Voldenet> nie ma to żadnego logicznego celu i wyjaśnienia
<BlessJah> kompilacja jajka?
<modinfo> ta
<BlessJah> ma, będziesz miał taki kernel, jaki chcesz
<Voldenet> Nie kompilacja jaja
<Voldenet> używanie tych hipsterskich fsów
<BlessJah> no tak
<Voldenet> które z braku zainteresowania nie weszły w testy tylko od razu w rls
<Voldenet> :D
<BlessJah> nie ma to celu i wyjaśnienia, więc to żaden argument
<modinfo> a jak wy konfigurucie kernel przed kompilacją? ja używam menuconfig :P
<Voldenet> ja nie używam, bo nie widzę potrzeby
<Voldenet> jak byłem głupi i młody, to miałem czas na głupot
<Voldenet> teraz jestem nadal głupi, ale mam mniej czasu
<modinfo> MimTenJim: a jakią wersję kernela Ty masz?
<MimTenJim> modinfo: witaj w klubie
<Voldenet> instaluję stock kernela i wszystko na nim działa
<modinfo> hmm może i to dobre myślenie
<Voldenet> w sumie mógłbym sobie skompilować, zajmie to kilka minut
<Voldenet> i w sumie będę miał to samo, tylko z inną nazwą kernela
<Voldenet> będę miał linux-3.3-UBERPROKOMPILACJABYH4X0R
<Voldenet> cudne
<Voldenet> gdybym chciał bawić się w kompilowanie, to bym używał gentoo
<modinfo> Gentoo też jest dobry system. Mam go na jednej patrycji, jest o wiele szybszy od innych bo możńa wszystko samemu zainstalować ustawić to co się potrzebuje tylko
<BlessJah> a na archu tak nie mozna?
<modinfo> można, ale na gentoo masz jeszcze wiecej wolności
<BlessJah> modinfo: piszesz z shella?
<Voldenet> ja tam nie widzę różnicy w szybkości
<Voldenet> jak dla mnie różnica 1.2s kontra 2s jest niezauważalna, niestety
<modinfo> a używam i będe używać całe życie archa jako dekstop, a gentoo tylko jako serwer
<Voldenet> no i twoja wolność
<modinfo> piszę z xchata:P
<Voldenet> i'm on the horse
<BlessJah> MimTenJim to jakies twoje alter-ego?
<MimTenJim> BlessJah: nie moze byc.. tacy jak ty nie maha pomyslow
<BlessJah> to ten
<BlessJah> obydwoje ignore, miales go stad zabrac
<modinfo> już zabieram
<modinfo> wybacz
<modinfo> już nie bedzie
<Voldenet> ach, te tandetne czatboty
<modinfo> no
<modinfo> chciałem aby się czegoś nauczył
<Voldenet> nakarm go logami z jakichś sporych kanałów polskich
<BlessJah> Voldenet: mi to wyglada na jakis subtelny trolling, czy probe wzniecenia flame'a
<modinfo> Voldenet jaki serwer i pokój?:P
<Voldenet> modinfo: hm... nie wiem
<Voldenet> nie widziałem jeszcze 'większego' kanału polskiego
<modinfo> a mój przyjaciel uważa tylko Debiana jako dekstop i server
<modinfo> hmm
<Voldenet> widziałem kanał z 10k użytkowników, ale nie nasz
<modinfo> a jaki oprogramowanie irc server mogę wybrać na włąsny serwer irc?
<jacekowski> dowolne
<jacekowski> hyperion albo 7
<jacekowski> albo unreal
<jacekowski> albo nefarious albo daner
<jacekowski> dancer*
<Dreadlish> unrealircd, ngircd, hyperion-ircd, inspircd
<modinfo> dzięki!
<Dreadlish> dancer nie jest rozwijany
<jacekowski> ale moze go wziasc
<jacekowski> freenode uzywa 7
<jacekowski> wczesniej hyperiona
<Voldenet> unreal jest dobry
<Dreadlish> wcześniej dancera
<Dreadlish> pirc jest na unrealu
<Dreadlish> tak dla przykłądu
<modinfo> to ja najpierw przetestuje u siebie UnrealIRCd
<Dreadlish> jest miłej konfiguracji
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> czasami zostawie jakieś słowo
<Dreadlish> i potem pierdoły piszę
<Dreadlish> s/jest miłej/miłej/
<Voldenet> jak ja próbowałem sobie postawić unreala, to tak z 30 minut zajęło mi kompilowanie go i ustawianie anope do tego
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> mówie
<Dreadlish> troche to zajmuje
<Dreadlish> ale jest dokumentacja ok
<Voldenet> a trzeba wspomnieć, że konfiguracja była gotowa zanim się toto skompilowało
<Dreadlish> padaka testuje moją cierpliwość
<Dreadlish> i to tak porządnie
<modinfo> pisze z iphone :p
<avalan> ze starbucksa?
<modinfo> nie, mongo+
<modinfo> jestem teraz w pociagu i chce sprawdzic jak bedzie dzialac irc w iphone jak czasami bede zamiast na 3g to na edge
<avalan> na edge ssie
<modinfo> narazie man 3g zasieg i 0 problemow
<modinfo> kocham pociagi ice :p moge ladowac iphone i nawet wifi ma pociag :p
<modinfo> hmm, dobrze wiedziec
<Voldenet> to Polskie pociągi mają wifi?
<Voldenet> polskie*
<avalan> tak
<luigi69> Dzień dobry. Pytanko: czy mountując ftp używając curlftpfs mogę zamountowoać jakąś konkretną ścieżkę z serwera ftp, czy tylko root ?
<modinfo> super, tam gdzie jade nie ma prawie 3g tylko edge
<Voldenet> luigi69: curlftpfs ftp://serwer/sciezka/do/folderu/../jakiegokolwiek ~/ftp
<modinfo> jestem na g
<Voldenet> dziwne, jak ostatnio jechałem naszymi pociągami, to nie miałem ani kontaktu w przedziale, ani wifi
<modinfo> ja jako serwer ftp uzywam vsftpd
<termi> Voldenet: ja tz mam zawsze tego pecha
<avalan> Voldenet: trzeba trafić
<avalan> dlatego nie jeżdżę pociągami
<termi> a jak jest kontakt to o dziwo nie dziala
<modinfo> tylko ice pociagu mają wifi
<Voldenet> a czym jeździsz, żeby mieć wifi podczas podróży? :D
<modinfo> intercityexpress (ice)
<avalan> autobus i telefon starcza
<avalan> tylko kontaktu nie ma
<luigi69> Voldenet dziekuję :)
<modinfo> ja tam wole siec z iphina niz publiczny wifi w pociagu. nigdy nie wiadomo czy ktos nie podsluchuje ettercapem
<Voldenet> no, z banku przez otwarte wifi bym nie korzystał :p
<Voldenet> jak oglądam rzeczy typu wykop, czy jakieś durne flashówki, to i tak wisi mi, czy ktoś nie łapie tych pakietów :p
<Voldenet> chociaż i tak, znaleźć wifi w pociągu to cud
<modinfo> chociaz idzie przez https to tez boje sie:P
<termi> prawda jest tka ze jak maja ci sie wlamac ukrasc to i tak to zrobia
<Voldenet> termi: prawda jest taka, że nie
<Voldenet> o wiele trudniej ukraść hasło do banku komuś, kto używa połączenia szyfrowanego po kabelku
<Voldenet> niż temu, kto po otwartym wifi śle hasło bez szyfrowania
<modinfo> "brak sieci" iphone
<modinfo> sorry juz jestem, iphone zgubil siec
<buharin> https://www.facebook.com/events/332274416793882/
<buharin> wrocław przeciw Acta
<buharin> ; D
<modinfo> nie nawidze tuneli, zasieg trace :P
<termi> Voldenet: ja wiem ze sa trudniejsze i latwiejsze sposoby mozliwosci, chodzilo mi o to ze jak maja ci sie wlamac to i tak ci sie wlamia
<termi> myslisz ze dla takich anonymous to problem?
<termi> :)
<Voldenet> anonymous to wszyscy, którzy chociaż raz wysłali request stronie, którą anony atakowały
<qrq> Witam
<termi> Voldenet: dobra nvrm nie che mi sie polemizowac z toba na ten temat
<termi> :)
<Voldenet> nie byłbym wystarczająco bezczelny, ale 'włam' na otwartym wifi po nieszyfrowanym połączeniu to i ja bym mógł zrobić
<termi> nie mam na to czasu
<Voldenet> ale raczej nigdy nie bawiłbym się w zabezpieczenia banków
<Voldenet> chociaż teraz i tak banki automatycznie używają szyfrowań i każą wysyłać kody esemesowe + losowe litery z hasła
<Voldenet> zresztą 'jak maja ci sie wlamac' nie odnosi się chyba do chińskich botów
<termi> ano nie :)
<Voldenet> bo takich co najmniej 200 próbuje mi wbić po ssh
<Voldenet> i co z tego?
<modinfo> rozlancza mnie. ja lece wejde jak bede na stalym zasiegu.
<modinfo> bb
<Voldenet> zresztą jak jest sytuacja, że ludu pełno robi ddos, że serwer się krztusi, do czego dochodzi co najmniej setka ludzi z jakimkolwiek pojęciem o sprawie, to sporo słabszych serwerów padnie
<qrq> Widzieliście jak XBMC zapiernicza na Raspberry? :D
<modinfo> 200? Na mój serwer jest codziennie około 1k ataków na ssh. Zainstalowalem fail2ban i dostają teraz bana na 2h jak wpiszą złe hasło :P
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> A Graś nie umie rozróżnić DDoSa od natężenia ruchu :)
<modinfo> pada zasieg, bb, bede jak bede mial staly zasieg bo teraz jak jade mam wachania, bb
<Skrzyp> "Wachania"?
<julek> wącha blat
<julek> napisalbym, ze jak murzyni przez 100-dlarowke, ale znajac polskie realia to pewnie pogniecione 10zl
<Skrzyp> E tam
<Skrzyp> Inflacja jest
<luigi69> Jeszcze takie pytanko odnośnie curlftpfs - gdy mountuje na zyczenie a potem odmuntuje (umount) wszystko dziala. A gdy wsadzam to do /etc/fstab - dostaje Couldn't resolve host `[nazwa_hosta]`. Dlaczego? Nazwa hosta jest poprawka.
<luigi69> *poprawna
<luigi69> curlftpfs#[user_name z %40 zamiast malpy]:[password]@[host] /media/[katalog] fuse allow_other,uid=0,gid=0 0 0
<luigi69> takie cos dodalem do /etc/fstab
<luigi69> a odpalone manualnie z konsoli dziala :  curlftpfs [ten sam username]:[ten sam pass]@[ten sam host] [ten sam katalog]
<jacekowski> termi: anonymous to banda dzieciakow co tylko ddosy umieja organizowac
<jacekowski> Voldenet: z banku mozna przez otwarte wifi korzystac
<jacekowski> Voldenet: to i tak jest szyfrowane
<avalan> jacekowski: ssl nie jest nie do złamania, tym bardziej że wiekszość przeglądarek i serwerów ma stare implementacje
<buharin> jacekowski, tu chodzi o promocje protestu, jak czujesz niedosyt zrób coś lepszego
<buharin> zamiast krytykować
<m477> :)
<zima> o/
<m477> zima: \o
<Voldenet> jacekowski: no, właśnie mówię
<Voldenet> banki i tak wymuszają szyfrowanie
<Voldenet> luigi69: musisz dorzucić do opcji usera i hasło
<luigi69> Voldenet tak zrobiłem, probowałem też na koncie ftp bez @ w username
<luigi69> Jest to mozliwe, ze po prostu jakies uslugi siecowe nie sa jeszcze aktywne gdy fstab jest uruchamiany? Server jest w coludzie, jesli to cos zmienia.
<Voldenet> nie wiem, może
<Voldenet> nigdy nie używałem curlftpfs
<Voldenet> hm, a wszyscy użytkownicy mogą mieć do tego dostęp?
<luigi69> wystarczy mi root
<Voldenet> w sumie możesz do rc.local dorzucić
<Voldenet> su - użyszkodnik "curlftpfs jakieś opcje"
<Voldenet> su - użyszkodnik -c "polecenie"
<Voldenet> o, teraz lepiej
<luigi69> no zaraz sprobuje... docelowo chodzi mi o robienie backupu na ftp
<Voldenet> rc.local jest jako ostatni włączany
<Voldenet> więc jak jakieś usługi potrzebne ładują się wcześniej, to nie będzie tego problemu
<luigi69> noo to dziala elegancko
<luigi69> :D
<luigi69> jeszcze takie pytanko, bo wedytowalem bezposrednio ten plik /etc/rc.local
<luigi69> a tutaj manual mowi troszke co innego https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<luigi69> ktory sposob lepszy ?
<kklimonda> nie ma znaczenia
<TheNumb> luigi69: .xinitrc
<TheNumb> <:
<kklimonda> luigi69: a co ci nie działa?
<modinfo> czesc
<luigi69> Chodzi o to ze mam serwer www na ubuntu i zainstalowany panel webmin. I ten panel ma funkcje backupu. Lokalny dziala fajnie, tylko przez ftp nie chce ruszyc - bo jest @ w nazwie uzytkownika, a nie przyjmuje wyescepowanego nawet. Wiec teraz poszedlem w mountowanie ftp jako dysk... no ale dalej efekt docelowy nie uzyskany.
<Skrzyp> To na #webmin wal
<Skrzyp> Normalni ludzie to robią z palca
<kklimonda> no, webmina w ogóle nikt sensowny nie wspiera webmin miesza w systemie strasznie
<modinfo> kto uzywa webmin?
<luigi69> Co byscie polecili za darmowy panel w takim razie?
<modinfo> kklimonda: swiete slowa
<kklimonda> luigi69: nie ma nic sensownego darmowego
<modinfo> cli
<luigi69> no to musi byc webmin, bo w zespole jest osoba, ktora nie bedzie sie w konsoli bawic i musi miec panel
<modinfo> najlepiej wszysto recznie z cli robic, wtedy wie sie na czym sie stoi
<modinfo> omg
<modinfo> z cli zrobisz to dwa razy szybciej...
<modinfo> i lepiej
<luigi69> nie musisz mnie przekonywac, ja wierze
<luigi69> to jednak nie zmienia potrzeb
<modinfo> ok
<kklimonda> luigi69: no to zajrzyj na #webmin i zapytaj. Jeżeli podejrzewasz, że próbuje ci zamontować dysk zbyt wcześnie (ubuntu startuje wszystko asynchronicznie) to napisz upstartowy job który podmontuje dopiero po postawieniu sieci
<luigi69> zgodnie z rada Voldenet mountowanie wpakowalem do /etc/rc.local i dziala
<luigi69> takze etap mountowania jest ok
<modinfo> no
<kklimonda> no to co masz za problem?
<kklimonda> jak coś w webminie nie działa to tylko oni ci pomogą :)
<luigi69> no wlasnie dalej cos nie chce chwycic... sprobuje jeszcze troszke
<luigi69> jak nie to tak pomyslalem
<luigi69> ze skoro lokalnie fajnie dziala ten backup webminowy
<luigi69> to moglbym sobie rsync ustawic w cronie pomiedzy tym dyskiem ftp a miejscem gdzie webmin robi lokalnie zrzuty
<Skrzyp> Jak to jest kanał #rozwiazciemojidiotycznyproblemapotemspierdalajcie, to ja się zapytań
<Skrzyp> Zapytam*
<Skrzyp> Jakie śrubki wchodzą do dysków Seagate, bo dziada krzyżakiem nie mogę otworzyć?
<kklimonda> albo zupełnie omiń backupy webmina
<modinfo> ale teraz gdzie jestem 3g muli:/
<Voldenet> Skrzyp: lol
<modinfo> ja tam mam ustawione automatyczne backupy w cronie i co tydzien backuje mi cale / i wysyla przez scp na moj drugi serwer z backupami:P
<modinfo> i nie musze sie bawic ;)
<Skrzyp> No co? Domena helpopijawek - Nie ma głupich pytań, są tylko głupie odpowiedzi :D
<Skrzyp> Lepiej niech diffa z poprzedniego backupu robi, no chyba, że masz jakieś niewiadomo terabajty
<luigi69> Jak narazie 10mb :D
<modinfo> jeden backup wazy z 3gb:P
<Skrzyp> To przez co ty to puszczasz?
<modinfo> a dysk na kenny mam 2tb (kenny to mij serwer z backupami)
<Skrzyp> xz -c9e?
<kklimonda> modinfo: ale robisz zawsze pełen backup?
<modinfo> przez scp
<modinfo> backuje cale /
<kklimonda> ale przyrostowo, czy zawsze pełen backup (i pod / myślisz wszystko poza /home i /var ?)
<modinfo> hmm ale ten pomysl z diff mi sie podoba, migbys mi opisac jakbtobzrobic?
<modinfo> wszysko:P
<Skrzyp> man diff
<Skrzyp> A czym kompresujesz?
<Skrzyp> Od siebie polecam xz.
<modinfo> ok dzieki
<modinfo> lubie irc:) zawsze czegos nowego mozna sie tu nauczyc ;)
<modinfo> za ten diff do backupoe to jeszcze raz dzieki
<Skrzyp> NOMUWA ZIOM
<modinfo> caps off
<Skrzyp> caps to w butelce jest
<modinfo> :P
<Skrzyp> Mówi się "nie podnoś na mnie liter"
<modinfo> ok zapamietam:P
<modinfo> ciekawy jestem ile mb zabiera mi irc na iphone
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> bym coś powiedział
<Dreadlish> ale nie powiem
<Dreadlish> bo dostane +q :)
<Skrzyp> Nie zagląda się do bebechów apple'a.
<Skrzyp> Bo skarci.
<modinfo> lol
<Skrzyp> Nie lol, tyko tak
<modinfo> tak
<modinfo> ;)
<Skrzyp> Pół dnia się męczyłen, żeby WindowServer przywrócić, bo jak go kopnąłem, to mi z initskryptów wypadł
<modinfo> dlatego uzywan archa;)
<Skrzyp> Ja używam linucha, jak się nie da OSX :)
<luigi69> a ja windows 7
<modinfo> kiedys probowalem na mac mini zainstalowac archlinux, po 6h podalem sie._.
 * luigi69 chowa sie
<Dreadlish> luigi69: opowiedz nam o swoim problemie
<Skrzyp> Ta
<Dreadlish> modinfo: na którym? intelowym, czy ppcowym?
<Skrzyp> Stawiaj x86 OS na PPC
<Skrzyp> Powodzenia
<modinfo> jnteliwym
<Dreadlish> to tak troche dziwnie
<Dreadlish> imo
<Skrzyp> Bo se nie mógł zapartycjonować
 * Dreadlish patrzy na zegarek i się zastanawia czy to prawda
<Skrzyp> Pewnie sformatował w MBR :)
<Skrzyp> TAK
<Skrzyp> To prawda - 1839
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> jest tak ciemno
<Dreadlish> a tak wcześnie?
<Dreadlish> dafuq?
<Skrzyp> ZIMA, CHŁOPIE, ZIMA
<modinfo> chcialem zainstalowac na macu archa bo mnie wkurzyl, muuulio jak nie wiem, mialem 2gb, teraz kupilem 5gb ram ddr3:)
<modinfo> z 5gb jest bajka, czyli mac z 2gb jest nie do normalnego uzywania
<Skrzyp> BO NIE UMIESZ
<modinfo> nie, mizna bylo tylko z 5kart w fx otwartych miec teraz do 60^^
<Skrzyp> BO NIE UMIESZ
<Skrzyp> EoT.
<zima> :<
<Wilczek> Brrr, powiało chłodem ;P
<zima> już miesiąc po zimowym przesileniu
<zima> czy tam jesiennym
<zima> zimowym
<Trojanin> jesienna to równonoc
<zima> mhm
<m477> co za .... :)
<zima> m477: ?
<m477> zima: ja?
<zima> 19:31 < m477> co za .... :)
<zima> co chciałeś powiedzieć?
<m477> kochane mysie pysie :-)
<zima> pierxzielisz
<zima> pierdzielisz
<m477> ja? :-(
<zima> nie, twoja stara
<m477> jesteś moim oczkiem w głowie
<m477> o ty sku*****
<zima> przestań ćpać
<m477> dlaczego
<zima> nie lubię ćpunów
<m477> a mnie ? :(
<zima> też
<m477> po tym wszystkim co dla Ciebie zrobilem
<zima> nic dla mnie nie zrobiłeś
<m477> czepiasz sie szczegółów
<zima> durny przekwaszony ćpun
<zima> \\\\\
<m477> :-(
<m477> podnosisz reke na reke ktora cie karmi
<zima> słuchasz NIN?
<m477> nie znam
<m477> winter synku
<m477> zima: wróć do mnie!
<Wizard> o/
<zima> \o
<m477> o/
<Wizard> cześć zima
<Wizard> już mnie lubisz znowu?
<m477> on nie lubi nikogo
<zima> Wizard: nie zastanawiałem się nad tym
<zima> "czy cię lubię"
<m477> co za .... :)
<m477> co ja biere
<Wizard> m477, ty serio coś ćpasz?
<m477> ano
<zima> m477: welcome to my ignore list
<m477> ;d
<Wizard> to weź ćpaj gdzieś indziej
<Wizard> yum update
<Wizard> O W MORDĘ
<m477> Twoja prośba bedzie rozpatrzona
<zima> Wizard: po co yum update na centku
<Wizard> zima, od czasu do czasu jakiś pakiet się pojawia
<Wizard> chociaż w sumie by mi pekydż kicz powiedział
<TheNumb> Wizard: wydało się
<TheNumb> Wizard: masz fetorę :<
<zima> centos
<TheNumb> CentylOS
<m477> ale wstyd
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> dobra, przyznawać się
<Wizard> kto był na zimowisku w Pucku?
<Wizard> bo widziałem dużo ludzi z ircami
<Skrzyp> Ty chyba ircnetowcy :)
<TheNumb> Co to ircnet? ;-)
<Skrzyp> :D
<Skrzyp> Takie stare gówno z dinozaurami
<m477> nie klnij
<Skrzyp> Odezwał się święty :)
<Dreadlish> s/święty/trzeźwy/ :D
<Skrzyp> /g
<Skrzyp> Jeden pieron
<m477> tak jest
<jacekowski> avalan: pier*****
<jacekowski> avalan: serwery bankowe nie maja starych implementacji
<avalan> no tak mają nowe
<avalan> ale co z tego skoro przeglądarka nie obsługuje i jest fallback? :D
<jacekowski> tzn. jaka przegladarka?
<jacekowski> bo IE 6.0 ( wydany w 2001 ) obsluguje ssl 3.0 ( najnowsza wersja )
<avalan> IE6 to trup
<m477> ~_~
<jacekowski> tak tylko mowie ze stara 10 letnia przegladarka umie najnowszego ssla
<jacekowski> ie 7,8,9 tez
<jacekowski> tak samo ff 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9
<jacekowski> i opera 3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12
<avalan> no tak
<m477> fail
<avalan> standard z 1996 roku
<avalan> firefox, chrome, opera, wszystko siedzi na tsl 1.0 >.>
<jacekowski> praktycznie wszystko wydane mniej niz 10 lat temu umie ssl 3.0 (niezlamywalny chyba ze masz klaster ( a wtedy to i tak tylko kilka milionow lat) )
<avalan> albo 1.1
<jacekowski> bez znaczenia juz
<avalan> bo nie ma komu implementować nowszych
<jacekowski> ssl 3.0 jest niezlamywalne
<avalan> ssl 3.0 jest niezłamywalne a tsl już tak?
<jacekowski> a TLS 1.0 i 1.1 to jest nowsze SSL
<avalan> tls*
<jacekowski> i tez niezlamywalne
<avalan> chuja
<avalan> ide jeść
<m477> :-)
<m477> bardzo konkretny argument
<avalan> m477: nie wiedziałeś że z jacekowskim się nie argumentuje? :D
<mILQ> udalo sie moze komus odpalic hdmi na laptopie z optimusem intel/nvidia?
<Szatan> ble
<Voldenet> mi się udało odpalić hdmi na laptopie
<Voldenet> na windowsie podłączam i hula
<mILQ> na windowsie :/
<mILQ> mi tez tak hula
<julek> zainstaluj windowsa!
<mILQ> julek: 95 najlepiej
<julek> :)
<modinfo> czesc
<modinfo> wszyscy spią chyba:P
<avalan> nie
<avalan> gwałcą dysk truecryptem
<modinfo> ja lece:) bb
<m477> akuku
<m477> wodą w której gotuje parówki potem zalewam herbatę
<Skrzyp> Co za oblech
<m477> bez kitu
<mILQ> oszczednie
<m477> nie dodałem cytrynki :-(
<OkropNick> to jest dopiero oblech -> http://www.wiocha.pl/389124,Swiateczna_piosenka_na_flecie
<avalan> m477: student, high five!
<zima> very high
<avalan> parówki z czajnika są dobre
<avalan> tym bardziej że czajnik kupujesz najtańszy za 20-30zł
<avalan> i oszczędzasz kupę czasu
<m477> :)
<m477> same plusy
<SKM10> halo
<SKM10> jest tu kots?
<SKM10> halo?!
<t0m3k> tak
<SKM10> o jak dobrze
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> niech zgadnę
<SKM10> jedno pytanie
<Wizard> coś zjebałeś i nie wiesz nawet co? :P
<SKM10> nie zaraz mnie szlag trafi...
<SKM10> kolego
<SKM10> jestm uzytkownikiem ubuntu jzu spory czas
<m477> Wizard: czemu przeklinasz?
<SKM10> ale dzis mi jedna funkcja zalazla za skore tak ze zaraz pogryze laptopa
<SKM10> gdzie
<SKM10> wylacza sie lub chociaz ogranicza
<SKM10> czas
<SKM10> tej chmurki
<t0m3k> ;>
<SKM10> co pojawia sie za kazdym razem
<t0m3k> nie wiem, mam archa :D
<SKM10> jak mnei chce poinformowac o czys
<SKM10> jest po prawej stronie w srodowisku GNOME u gory
<SKM10> ta co najezdzam na nia mysz±
<SKM10> i znika ale do momentu jak nei odjade mysza
<SKM10> wiece o ktor± czarn± chmurkê z powiadomieniem chodzi?
<Wizard> tak
<SKM10> o fajnie
<Wizard> ustaw sobie jakieś ludzkie kodowanie
<Wizard> nie pamiętam, czy to się w ogóle da jakoś ustawić
<SKM10> gdzi to sie dziadostwo wylacza
<t0m3k> zmien sobie kodowanie albo nie pisz po polsku. Wyloguj sie, wejdz w tty, zmien w swoim katalogu nazwe pliku .config na inna, zalogu sie, zobacz czy pomoglo
<Wizard> t0m3k, o_O
<t0m3k> chyba, ze nie tam jest config powiadomien :D
<SKM10> brak polskich liter?
<zima> wygląda jak byś kodował w iso
<zima> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<SKM10> teraz?
<SKM10> lepiej?
<t0m3k> tia
<m477> lol ~_~
<SKM10> ok
<t0m3k> :D
<SKM10> z czego cha?
<Skrzyp> Nienormalny facet?
<m477> ja?
<SKM10> myslisz ze nie umiem?
<m477> no
<SKM10> ha ha widzisz
<SKM10> zakoczylem cie
<SKM10> dobra
<SKM10> dosc tych uprzejmosci
<SKM10> to jak to z ta chmurka
<SKM10> jest
<SKM10> gdzie i jak sie to wylacza
<avalan> nie da się
<avalan> albo
<SKM10> nie zartuj sobie
<avalan> zabin notification-daemon
<avalan> zabij*
<SKM10> bede musial brac awiomarin:(
<avalan> czy czego tam ubuntu używa teraz
<SKM10> ubuntu 11.04
<SKM10> moze tak
<SKM10> chociaz zmniejszyc czas wyswietlania tego
<avalan> notify-osd chyba teraz jest
<nn52> siema ;d
<avalan> poszukaj takiego procesu i uciupaj
<Skrzyp> Growl :D
<avalan> :3
<jacekowski> a w ogole, pierwszy raz mi sie zdarzylo zeby ktos za mna nadazyl po lesie
<jacekowski> w sumie po kretej drodze przez las
<SKM10> gnu-notyfication deamon?
<julek> jacekowski: uciekales przed policja?
<m477> :D
<jacekowski> nie
<avalan> SKM10: może, nie wiem za bardzo, nie używam ubuntu
<Skrzyp> Bawił się w berka z wojskiem.
<SKM10> hmm
<SKM10> jest tu jakis specjalista od Ubuntu?
<Skrzyp> Wywal BezelUI :d
<julek> uwiodl jakas angielska pieknosc i uciekal przed jej ojcem?
<Skrzyp> A, sork, nie ten OS
<m477> mnie w lesie tez nikt nie dogania → BO TAM NIE CHODZĘ
<SKM10> bardzo smeiszne...
<Skrzyp> s/g//
<jacekowski> ciemno bylo
<jacekowski> noc
<julek> m477: to ty jeszcze mozesz chodzic?
<jacekowski> a na tej drodze jest limit 60mph
<nn52> nikt nie śpi ... wow D
<jacekowski> i normalnie mnie ludzie tylko doganiali w wioskach gdzie limit jest 30
<SKM10> halo...
<m477> julek: do sklepu po browary, tak
<julek> czolgasz sie?
<Skrzyp> Nie, jest nowoczesny
<Skrzyp> Zamawia przez internet :)
<m477> :(
<julek> ogladaliscie film "zolty szalik"?
<m477> zuoty powus
<SKM10> widze calkowita ingnorancje
<zima> julek: widziałem, z gajosem
<julek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=VAm6aXFcfqM#t=494s
<SKM10> dlugo jeszcze ktos "raczy" poradzic?
<julek> SKM10: szczym problem?
<m477> julek: fajny film?
<julek> m477: obejrzyj
<m477> no juz pobralem :)
<m477> akurat piwka sie schlodza
<SKM10> hej
<SKM10> gdzie sie wyłącza lub skraca
<julek> ?
<SKM10> czas tej chmurki po prawej stronie u gory
<SKM10> w ubuntu 11.04
<julek> w gconf-editor poszukaj
<SKM10> ale wiesz o ktora chodzi
<SKM10> tak prostokatna z czarnym tlem
<SKM10> najezdzam na nia mysza
<SKM10> to znika ale tylko do momentu jak jestem na niej kursorem
<julek> nie wiem, u mnie nie ma tych chmurek
<SKM10> w ubuntu z GNOME jest to dziadostwo
<SKM10> i nei wiem jak to wylaczyc
<SKM10> albo chociaz zmniejszyc czas
<SKM10> nie chce grzebac w edytorze bo nie wiem jak to sie nazwa
<SKM10> zeby czegos nie spieprzyc
<SKM10> nazywa
<julek> pewnie  *notif*
<SKM10> w Compiz Config tego szukac?
<zima> SKM10: a czego dotyczą te notyfikacje?
<julek> SKM10: ja mowilem o gconf-editor, ale jesli masz wlasny pomysl to po co pytasz?
<SKM10> np. ze torrent zostal ukonczony, ze polaczenie z siecia nie mozliwe , ze
<SKM10> pliki zostaly wyslane do ubuntu one
<julek> uzywasz torrentow?
<SKM10> i takiepodobne
<julek> co sciagasz?
<SKM10> audycje radiowe
<SKM10> a co chcesz posciagac ze mna
<SKM10> julek mam wlaczony edytor
<SKM10> i gdzie tego szukac
<julek> nie wiem...
<julek> szukac
<SKM10> to zaje....
<julek> w apps>
<SKM10> :)
<SKM10> aha
<julek> albo gdzies w desktop... a ja wiem?
<SKM10> zebym wiedziel czego szukac to bym szybciej znalazl
<SKM10> a tu wiesz
<nn52> a ludzie gadają pierdoły na tym onecie... masakra...
<SKM10> znasz to powiedzenie
<Skrzyp> Przyszła pierdoła.
<SKM10> jak nei wiesz dokoad idziesz sprawiasz ze trudno tam dotrzec
<julek> SKM10: czekaj... zainstaluje ubuntu i ten edytor, a potem poszukam za ciebie tej opcji, bo bardzo mi zalezy, zeby ci pomoc
<SKM10> :)
<SKM10> bardzo zabawne to bylo
<SKM10> dobra ide stad bo studentami smierdzi
<julek> heh
<Skrzyp> m477: umyj się, k...a, bo dzieci płoszysz!
<Ozil> m477 jest pacjentem co łyka kwasy wiecie ?
<m477> oho
<m477> wydało się
 * m477 ucieka w kąt
<Skrzyp> Kobyła się rypła
<Ozil> panowie mam takie pytanko bo w swojej sieci lokalnej chciałbym puścić neta przez squid ale nie umiem sobie odpowiedzieć na to pytanie bo internet jest rozdzielany przez router i jak dostawie serwer ze squidem to czy on musi też fizycznie być routerem czy to może być kolejny komputer w sieci lan ?
<Ozil> podłączony do routera ?
<Skrzyp> Człowieku, ty nie uważałeś w szkole na polskim?
<Ozil> znów chodzi o spacje przed znakiem zapytania?
<nn52> Skrzyp: nie wiesz że w większości język polski w formie mówionej / pisanej jest wyniesiona z domu?
<Skrzyp> No
<Skrzyp> Powiedziała znawczyni.
<julek> wlasnie
<Ozil> to z tą spacją to tak z rozpędu
<nn52> Poloniści leją na to - oni tylko mają fobię czerwonego długopisa.
<m477> ma mózg przejarany
<m477> to nie wymagaj za dużo ;p
<nn52> m477: chyba ty od jointów
<Skrzyp> Co to grzeje tyłek na zagrawanicy i pisze, jak kot po klawiaturze.
<m477> nom
<nn52> Skrzyp: ja nie przedmiot...
<Ozil> no to byla aluzja m477 do mnie
<julek> nn52: akurat twoja polszczyzna nie jest lepsza;)
<Dreadlish> nn52: o/
<m477> Ozil: oznajmiasz mi to?
<Ozil> tobie nie innym
<Skrzyp> nn52: Coś bym powiedział, ale nie wiem, czy u Ciebie jest już po 22.
<nn52> julek: może nie tutaj, lecz lepsza od 80% internautów postujących w sieci.
<Skrzyp> I czy kermit nie siedzi na straży.
<nn52> Skrzyp: 7ma rano
<nn52> Cześć Dreadlish
<Skrzyp> To nie.
<m477> Ozil: zrób coś z tą interpunkcją
<m477> bo się czytać nie da
<Ozil> m477: daj mi spokój późno jest a ja próbuje myśleć
<Skrzyp> Ścianę tekstu, to można pisać w wieku 8 lat, jak się gra w "kołnter-strajka"
<Skrzyp> Ozil, to TY MYŚLISZ?!
<m477> no to takie trudne ...
<m477> a jak boli
<Skrzyp> Ja nie mogę, trzymajcie mnie!
<Ozil> Skrzyp: teraz ty zaczynasz ?
<m477> Ozil: gimnazjalista cię ciśnie
<Skrzyp> Rozmowa trwa, ja nic nie zaczynam
<Ozil> dobra poszukam odp. w googlu
<nn52> Zresztą to nie moja wina że Japońscy nauczyciele potrafią nauczyć poprawnej japońszczyzny (~80 znaków katakana i   ~1946 znaków kanji) nawet największego głupka, w Polsce nie potrafią popranie nauczyć używania 32 znaków łacińskich, oraz interpunkcji.
<nn52> i jeszcze im mało pieniędzy....
<Skrzyp> Tak, kup se taką klawiaturę
<Skrzyp> Co ma 1492 znaki
<nn52> :F
<nn52> japońska wygląda tak samo, ino nabite ma po 4 znaki kany na 1 klawisz. A znaki z kany zmieniają się na kanji.....
<Skrzyp> Ozil, "gugyl" to Ci najwyżej powie, gdzie szukać odpowiedzi, a nie odpowie na konkretne pytanie
<zima> katakana i hiragana mają tyle samo, podobnych znaków
<Skrzyp> nn52: a w komórkach? :d
<zima> tyle, że jedna jest używana do pisania słów obcego pochodzenia a druga tych natywnych
<Skrzyp> Łokurde, co tak dużo japońców ostatnio?
<nn52> tak samo , 4 znaki kana ( kiragana i katakana) czyli po 2.
<nn52> na 1 klawisz
<nn52> tfu po 4  na 1 klawisz.
<nn52> aa nie , nawet nie ,m po 1 ... ale pech .. http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/razvanphoto/razvanphoto0609/razvanphoto060900044/536175-japo-ski-klawiatury-telefonu-kom-rkowego-znaki-nie-stanowi--reklamy-znak-w-towarowych-lub-innych-ozn.jpg
<termi> 1st
<zima> 2nd
<Skrzyp> 3rd
<m477> WATth
<nn52> yh.... ja się  zwijam już.... papa ;)
<Skrzyp> BTW
<Skrzyp> Na tym obrazku
<Skrzyp> NIE MA KURSORA!
<Ozil> Dreadlish: ping
<Clarnist> hej
<Clarnist> czy jest ktoś piszący w cpp?
<avalan> a co chcesz wiedzieć
<julek> kozio byl
<Clarnist> takie dziwne pytanko mam. kolory w konsoli
<julek> on pisal w polskiej wersji
<avalan> Clarnist: windowsowej czy uniksowej?
<Clarnist> mam do zmiennych przypisane wartości char i jak do każdej zmiennej przypisać kolor?
<avalan> tak samo jak w bashu, na cout rzucasz kolor i potem co tam chcesz
<Clarnist> możesz jakiś przykład?
<avalan> hmm
<Clarnist> nie lubie pisać w win ale uczelnia
<avalan> Clarnist: g++ używacie?
<Clarnist> ms visual
<avalan> to gorzej
<Clarnist> no właśnie
<Skrzyp> A nie lepiej MinGW?
<Clarnist> nie wiem czy mi się to skompiluje
<avalan> Clarnist: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8285825/how-to-change-text-or-background-color-in-a-windows-console-application
<Skrzyp> To można zrobić w windzie na dwa sposoby
<Clarnist> tylko sytuacja jest tego typu
<Skrzyp> 1. Działa na wszystkich NT - api do konsoli.
<Skrzyp> 2. Działa na dosowych i wczesnych NT - kody ANSI
<Clarnist> nie wyświetlam przez cout. to jest snake i wyświetlam przez cout tylko obwódkę a snake'a nie wiem jak zmienić
<avalan> no to api konsoli tylko chyba
<avalan> tzn jeżeli snake składa się z konkretnych segmentów
<avalan> to możesz tylko te kolorować
<Skrzyp> No, ale lepiej sobie zrób to w całej logice, razem z wężem jako obiekt itd.
<Skrzyp> A potem tylko frontend konsolowy
<Skrzyp> Będzie prościej
<Clarnist> #include "SnakeGame.h"
<Clarnist> #include "Colors.h"
<Clarnist> #include <iostream>
<Clarnist> using namespace std;
<Clarnist> char Map[20][60] = {"###########################################################",
<Clarnist>                     "#                                                         #",
<Clarnist>                     "#                                                         #",
<Clarnist>                     "#                                                         #",
<Clarnist>                     "#                                                         #",
<Clarnist>                     "#                                                         #",
<Clarnist>                     "#                                                         #",
<Clarnist>                     "#                                                         #",
<Clarnist>                     "#                                                         #",
<Clarnist>                     "#                                                         #",
<Dreadlish> kurde
<m477> :D
<Clarnist>                     "#                                                         #",
<Dreadlish> WEŹ GO KTOŚ
<avalan> :D
<Clarnist>                     "#                                                         #",
<Clarnist>                     "#                                                         #",
<Dreadlish> qermit: qermit qermit qermit
<Clarnist>                     "#                                                         #",
<Clarnist>                     "#                                                         #",
<Clarnist>                     "#                                                         #",
<avalan> Clarnist: masz wklejarkę
<Clarnist>                     "#                                                         #",
<Clarnist>                     "#                                                         #",
<Clarnist>                     "#                                                         #",
<Clarnist>                     "###########################################################"};
<Clarnist> /Colors color;
<Clarnist> SnakeGame::SnakeGame(int StartX,int StartY,int Length,char SnakeChar, char FruitChar, char WallChar,
<m477> HAHAHAHAHAHHA
<Clarnist> 					 int UpKey, int DownKey, int RightKey, int LeftKey)
<julek> wklei 256 kolorow?
<Clarnist> {
<avalan> XD
<Clarnist> 	Wallc = WallChar;
<Skrzyp> AAAAAA! MYDŁEM GO!
<Clarnist> 	Fruitc = FruitChar;
<Clarnist>     PChar = SnakeChar;
<Clarnist>     Lkey = LeftKey;
<Clarnist>     Rkey = RightKey;
<julek> ASDASDASDASD
<Clarnist>     Ukey = UpKey;
<Clarnist>   
<zima> O_O
<Dreadlish> JEZUUUUUUUUUUU
<Clarnist> sorki
<Clarnist> http://pastebin.com/i3KCZGLw
<Clarnist> tak wygląda plik od konsoli
<avalan> dup dup dup dup
<Clarnist> sorki ale mam rolke w myszki skopaną
<Clarnist> litości nie wyrzucajcie mnie
<avalan> na mnie nie patrz
<avalan> ja szyfruje swoje dane
<avalan> ;3
<Clarnist> ok ale mógłbyś z tego linka zobaczyć?
<Clarnist> ?
<avalan> wąż ma jakiś konkretny znak na segment?
<Clarnist> tak o
<Clarnist> litera o
<Skrzyp> O.o
<Clarnist> samo o
<avalan> no to bierzesz \kolorO\reset_koloru
<avalan> i po problemie
<Clarnist> nie rozumie
<avalan> cmd zdaje się kody ascii wyłapuje
<Clarnist> czyli mam zmienna a='\kolorO\reset_koloru'?
<avalan> no chociażby
<avalan> tylko zamiast kolor kod ascii dajesz
<Clarnist> zaraz sprawdze
<avalan> tak jak te w #define na stackoverflow masz
<avalan> tzn ja bym tak zrobił
<Clarnist> visual nie przyjmuje
<Skrzyp> Olej
<Clarnist> visuala?
<Skrzyp> Yep
<m477> otwiera piffko :)
<m477> ktore to juz dzis , hoohoh
<avalan> Clarnist: czego nie przyjmuje?
<Skrzyp> Dziś?
<avalan> i jak wygląda Twój string
<Clarnist> char SnakeChar='\x1b[31mo\x1b[0m'
<avalan> widac nie śmiga
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzKZu18Msno&feature=player_embedded
<Skrzyp> Daj se zamiast tego \027, czy jak to tam szło
<Skrzyp> \033?
<Skrzyp> Na ^[
<Clarnist> nie wysypuje się ale nadal jest biały
<Clarnist> kurcze jak to ominąć?
<Clarnist> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?
<avalan> uzyj ludzkiego terminala :/
<Clarnist> czyli?
<Clarnist> linux
<avalan> niekoniecznie
<avalan> msys mam rxvt natywne na windowsa
<Clarnist> zainstalowałem mingw z msys i nie mam rxvt
<avalan> jest
<Clarnist> pytanie z innej beczki
<Clarnist> wartości zmiennych mam nadane w konstruktorze
<Clarnist> Czy w konstruktorze te kolory można zmieniać?
<avalan> no to jest po prostu inny string
<avalan> to nie jest jakaś magia z funkcjami
<Clarnist> spróbuje to skompilować w devcpp tam jest chyba na mingw
<Clarnist> a patrzyłeś na ten link co tam umieściłem?
<avalan> tak trochę
<Clarnist> i jak ty byś to zrobił, bo głównie cała gra opiera się na tym pliku
<avalan> no tak jak Ci napisałem
<avalan> ale ja bym to oddał na linuksie
<avalan> chyba że wyraźnie powiedziałe że visuala masz uzywać
<Clarnist> tylko nie wiem czy mi te strzałki przyjmie
<Clarnist> kierowanie całym wężem'
<m477> kurwa
<m477> zjebalem glosnik
<m477> Skrzyp: na ktora do szkoly
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-14
<sirmacik> http://wioo.waw.pl może któryś z Was będzie się chciał przyłączyć albo miał projekt który może na tym skorzystać (;
<BlessJah> fir, iir, meh, mam dosc
<bastetmilo> to idź spać
<BlessJah> nie ma sensu, o 7:30 kolos
<Wizard> Dzień dobry.
<Wizard> O, BlessJah jest przykładem takiego kujonka co nie śpi po nocach, bo "kolos o 7:30"
<CookieM> cześć
<DaZ> czasami fajnie wiedziec co bedzie, no >:
<Wizard> Da się jakoś kazać "sort" sortować w pliku, a nie wypluwać na ekran?
<gjm> Przekieruj wynik do pliku.
<ftpd> Cze.
<kretu> Wizard: jeżeli to był troll, to ci się udało
<Wizard> gjm, kretu, to nie jest takie oczywiste. Pytanie jest na serio.
<Wizard> Mam ileśtam plików konfiguracyjnych (pliki properties), pliki muszą mieć taką samą nazwę przed i po.
<kretu> a co chcesz zrobić?
<Wizard> Zwracam uwagę, że sort dupa > dupa niekoniecznie powoduje oczekiwany efekt ;)
<Wizard> Pokombinuję z xargs :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: bo film, a później turniej quake, no i zabawy na śniegu
<kretu> Wizard: coś mi to przypomina ;-]
<BlessJah> i koniec końców, okazało się, że łatwiej będzie mi się nie kłaść niż położyć i wstać
<Wizard> kretu: My nie graliśmy w quake :)
<buharin> Wizard: jestes?
<Wizard> Jestem, co tam?
<buharin> mozna Cie na priv?
<Wizard> Można, ale jestem zajęty nieco.
<Wizard> Ludki, jeszcze nie mogę znaleźć argumentu dla seda, co każe mu zapisywać plik od razu :>
<Wizard> A nie na wyjście
<Wizard> -i
<Wizard> Dzięki, Wizard.
<uh4> szukam taniego sushi na dowóz w Warszawie.
<uh4> Ktoś ma jakiś namiar?
<Wizard> Google?
<Wizard> http://bit.ly/11ui3k6
<uh4> Wizard: ale to wszystko drogi :P
<uh4> szukam 30 kuleczek a chce zapłacić jak za kebaba :D
<uh4> sklep internetowy potrzebuję jakiś w miarę łatwy rposty i darmowy, nie prestashop.
<gjm> Czy tylko mnie to troche irytuje?
<gjm> A ja potrzebuję $100000, na teraz.
<uh4> daj numer konta
<gjm> Chciałbyś.
<Ashiren> moga byc zimbabwe?
<uh4> bo tak ściągam te sklepy i żaden mi nie pasuje
<uh4> Ashiren: :)
<uh4> 100mln
<gjm> O takie mi chodziło.
<uh4> su
<qermit> do su-
<qermit> uh4: a co w takim sklepie chcesz mieć?
<uh4> qermit: materiały budowlane
<qermit> czyli kategorie jakieś podstawowe, ceny zaciągane z wfmaga, koszyk (uwaga na patenty), opcje dostawy?
<uh4> qermit: ceny na sztywno będę wpisywał
<uh4> więc tylko ikonka nazwa cena i możliwość zamówienia
<qermit> żadnych koszyków i opcji dostawy?
<uh4> hmm w sumie można koszyk i opcje dostaw
<qermit> w django takie rzeczy robi się w parę godzin
<bastetmilo> wordpress + tradematik
<qermit> Cena: 69,00 PLN
<qermit> nie takie drogie
<nakazanieto> Cześć.
<jacekowski> oscart?
<nakazanieto> widzieliście Pokraka ostatnio?
<qermit> nie
<czerwoneucho> witam
<czerwoneucho> czy ktoś z was ma małe pojęcie o farmaceutyce i antybiotykach drugiego rzutu?
<uh4> ja kojarzę tylko aspirynę i acodin :)
<czerwoneucho> augmentin?
<czerwoneucho> chodzi mi o to co jest przepisywane na zapalenie ucha środkowego w drugim rzucie
<czerwoneucho> klacid uno odpada
<czerwoneucho> tj, przepisują go, ale to nie to co próbuję sobie przypomnieć :P
<czerwoneucho> najgorsze jest to, że nie wiem gdzie znajduje się jakaś elegancka książeczka farmaceutyczna
<czerwoneucho> przypomniałbym sobie może o jaki lek mi chodzi, jeśli wpadłbym na jego nazwę
<bastetmilo> czerwoneucho: no kurde, troche Ci się kanały pomyliły.
<czerwoneucho> nie pomyliły
<Wizard> Nie no, to już ludzkie pojęcie przechodzi.
<czerwoneucho> szukałęm kanału farmaceutycznego
<czerwoneucho> ale nie ma, a tutaj zawsze taki tłum
<czerwoneucho> na pewno ktoś miał zapalenie ucha
<Wizard> Niedługo dziewczynki będą zamawiać, bo tu tyle osób, to może jakieś dają za kasę? :(
<gjm> Sushi, antybiotyki, co jeszcze?
<uh4> gjm: sklep internetowy... Zapomniałeś?
<avalan> Wizard: brak studentek
<avalan> chyba że chłopców też szukają, wtedy statystycznie pewnie z 2 znalazłoby  się
<mati75> o ten bana nie ma
<BlessJah> ma +q
<marthinus> kto ma +q?
<marthinus> ja?
<marthinus> ;]
<BlessJah> zippa
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-15
<Wizard> avalan: Sugerujesz, że 2% Ubuntowców to homoseksualiści?
<avalan> żigolak to nie pedał raczej
<avalan> chociaż może być
<kretu> waginosceptyk się mówi
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> Przekliniak: seen buharin
<Przekliniak> Wizard: buharin was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 23 hours, 51 minutes, and 16 seconds ago: <buharin> mozna Cie na priv?
<Wizard> Kurr...
<Belzebub> Wizard: co się stało?
<Wizard> No buharin jest mi potrzebny.
<sirmacik> rany
<sirmacik> jak można używać irca przez thunderbirda >:
<CookieM> można
<sirmacik> no wiem że jest
<gjm> Ta.
<sirmacik> ale to cholernie niewygodne
<sirmacik> opera to miała lepiej zrobione >:
<Wizard> Konversation++
<sirmacik> irrsi ;x
<gjm> irssi 4eva
<Wizard> 90. wróciły? :>
<Wizard> Aquila: Napraw sobie sieć.
<gjm> Się uczepił CLI, mi się niektóre bardziej podobają od tych GUIowych.
<DaZ> łiczat najleprz
<sirmacik> Wizard: wiekszość pracy ciąglee wykonuję w terminalu
<sirmacik> więcej niż w czymkolwiek innym ;x
<Aquila> Wizard o co chodzi?
<sirmacik> za dobrze się bawisz
<BlessJah> sirmacik: myslales nad mediami?
<sirmacik> BlessJah: tak, jeszcze czekam na feedback
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> sirmacik: mialbys teraz czas zerknac na zap? to bym ci wyslal
<sirmacik> wyślij
<BlessJah> ok, chwila
<BlessJah> sirmacik: poszło
<nakazanieto> `utf
<nakazanieto> Nie dziala ;(
<gjm> No nie działa.
<gjm> Przychodzi na #archlinux-pl z problemem z czcionkami a tu sprawdza, no ja nie wiem.
<Wizard> LOL
<Wizard> On jest w ogóle mocny.
<Wizard> Ma hobby "Codziennie nowy system"
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> I gdzie jest buharin?!
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> Wizard: pracy szukasz?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: o/
<Wizard> Pracy?
<Wizard> BlessJah: Mam pracę.
<Wizard> Nawet lubię tę firmę.
<xomrk> guys how to combine locate + cp ?
<gjm> aj dont anderstend
<Wizard> xomrk: Pomoc po angielsku na #ubuntu, #ubuntu-uk i pewnie innych.
<Wizard> xomrk: Mów po polsku.
<xomrk> ok
<xomrk> Jak poprawnie użyc locate + cp
<Wizard> Zależy do czego.
<ftpd> Zdefiniuj 'poprawnie użyć'.
<ftpd> Chcesz skopiować pliki znalezione przez locate?
<gjm> cp $(locate cośtam) miejsce
<xomrk> mam na wyjściu od locate 4 scieżki do plikow mp3 i chciałbym zeby mi to kopiowało się do folderu w którym jestem
<ftpd> "Katalogu".
<gjm> To dodaj pwd jeszcze.
<ftpd> for i in `locate`; do cp $i; done
<ftpd> Albo sposób gejema.
<gjm> `` jest przestarzałe.
<ftpd> Wirtualki mi się nie podnoszą!
<gjm> Cz jak to tam się mówi.
<ftpd> # qm start 211211657
<ftpd> interface name 'tap211211657i960d0' is too long (max 15 character)
<ftpd> :(
<xomrk> 1 nie działa
<xomrk> cp $(locate -i '*lana*ey')
<xomrk> cp: cel `Rey' nie jest katalogiem
<ftpd> gjm, Obsoletne jest. Twoje urządzenie jest mniej obsoletne, chociaż wciąż redundantne.
<gjm> I sam jesteś gejem(a).
<ftpd> gjm, Ja sobie wypraszam, ja jestem eftepedzio. A w ogóle, to mam dzisiaj urodziny, gdzie moje życzenia?
<ftpd> xomrk, A w ogóle, to do tego się używa find i -exec albo xargs.
<gjm> Oo, wszystkiego najlepszego!
<gjm> Dużo zdrowia, zdrowia i jeszcze raz pieniędzy.
<ftpd> Chyba mu dalej nie pomaga, Lana Del Rey jest przykra i hipsterska!
<Wizard> xomrk: daj $() jeszcze w cudzysłów.
<ftpd> I dopisz na końcu miejsce, gdzie chcesz kopiować.
<gjm> No to ($pwd), pisał że do katalogu w którym jest.
<ftpd> No to .
<ftpd> A nie ($pwd)
<ftpd> Bez jaj.
<gjm> Ładniej wygląda, bez jaj.
<ftpd> Ładniej wygląda ($pwd) niż .?
<ftpd> Smutno mi.
<ftpd> Nie o takie polskie walczyłem.
<xomrk> kurde cp: brakujący plik docelowy po ` '
<xomrk> dalej ni wiem cp "$(locate -i '*lana*ey' | grep "*uzyka" ) "
<gjm> Co to jest w ogóle?
<BlessJah> grep "*uzyka" :D
<BlessJah> while read line
<xomrk> bo mi znajduje jeszcze syf z okładkami
<xomrk> a z .vlc cache
<Wizard> xomrk: Dlatego ftpd ci powiedział, żebyś użył find a nie locate!
<BlessJah> grep ma inną składnię
<xomrk> moze i ma ale robi dla mnie dokladnie to co ma robic
<xomrk> dobra odpuszam se to i robie skrypta
<BlessJah> grep "uzyka" zadziała
<Wizard> BlessJah: Dlaczego pytałeś, czy szukam pracy? Masz jakąś interesującą ofertę?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> buharin co jakis czas pyta, kto zna sie na javie, a ja odpowiadam, ze jesli ma prace, to ja wymiatam w javie
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> jakie klienty maila poza thunderbirdem integrują sie z unity?
<Wizard> BlessJah: Podejrzewam ten gnomowy.
<Wizard> Zapomniałem jak się nazywa.
<Wizard> Jakoś na E.
<BlessJah> evolution
<Wizard> No, to sam sobie odpowiedziałeś.
<BlessJah> bałem się że tak będzie brzmiała odpowiedź
<Wizard> Ale są jeszcze inne klienty
<Wizard> Przejrzyj OMG! Ubuntu!
<BlessJah> thunderbird wysiada przy 3 kontach, plus jedno na rss
<Wizard> Tam kiedyś przewinął mi się jakiś taki hipsterowy klient.
<Wizard> (Cały ten blog jest hipsterowy)
<Wizard> Geary.
<gjm> A, domyślny klient w ElementaryOS.
<BlessJah> Q:'mail client' A:'Steam Linux to Launch Open Beta'
<Wizard> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/new-linux-e-mail-app-geary-updates
<Wizard> GUI Elementary to jest jakaś wariacja wokół gnome?
<BlessJah> Wizard: tak, tak, już znalezłem, pod newsami o steamie
<gjm> Używają czegoś co zwą Pantheon, fork GNOME3
<Dreadlish> już nawet g3 forkują?
<gjm> Może i ładnie wygląda ale jest tak wooolne.
<Wizard> Dreadlish: Z Gnome uciekła połowa programistów.
<Wizard> Wcale się nie dziwię, że wolne.
<gjm> (Sprawdzałem na wirtualce)
 * Wizard napisze swoje GUI!
<Dreadlish> ja nie umiem zrobić mate
<gjm> WizardWM
<Dreadlish> :<
<Dreadlish> da sie na tym waszym ubuntu zrobić mate?
<Dreadlish> Wizard:
<Wizard> Dreadlish: Oczywiście.
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> to jak się zassa to zobacze
<Wizard> Chociaż osobiście wolę niespaprane źródłełka z Gnome2.
<Wizard> RedHat łata błędy w którymś z ostatnich Gnome2.
<Wizard> Przerobienie SRPM na deby nie powinno być problematyczne :)
<gjm> No w końcu CentOS ciągle na G2 lata.
<Wizard> Oczywiście.
<Wizard> I przez najbliższe kilka lat będzie dostawał poprawki błędów.
<Wizard> Nic, tylko przepakowywać SRPMY na DEBY.
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> Ale nie, lepiej po pryszczolsku obrazić się i "ZROBIĆ FOŁK!"
<Wizard> Nazwać go "mate", który to w połowie anglojęzycznych krajów oznacza "partnera seksualnego tej samej płci".
<Wizard> Merriam-Webster między innymi definiuje "mate" jako "to pair or join for breeding"
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Dreadlish> prościej było dwa branche zrobić i robić je równolegle
<DaZ> kde i tyle
<DaZ> chyba, że ktoś lubi ta gtkowa biede, to cinnamon ;v
<Wizard> SWING ftw!
<Wizard> Project Looking Glass!
<DaZ> ojezu nie wskrzeszaj trupów
<Wizard> Tam można sobie było robić notatki Z TYŁU OKNA!
<DaZ> !!!!!!11oqfapodsoihgdspewarvcxz;lm
<lubotu3> DaZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaZ> aj kejm bakets
<Wizard> Po tym, co lubotu3 właśnie zaprezentował już nikt, *nigdy* nie weźmie go za bota :D
<DaZ> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DaZ> !help | Wizard
<lubotu3> Wizard: please see above
<DaZ> wee
<DaZ> chociaż phrik fajniejszy >:
<Wizard> Musiałem :<
<DaZ> >:
<Wizard> Ty będziesz następny, misiu :*
<DaZ> ♥
<DaZ> ale ty sie obnosisz tym opem zią :v
<Wizard> Dostałem serduszko od DaZa!
<Wizard> DaZ: Bo to jest taki internetowy złoty łańcuch.
<Dreadlish> a Ty debilizmem :/
<Wizard> Jakbym miał złoty łańcuch, to też bym go tak nosił na wierzchu ciągle.
<DaZ> Dreadlish: twoje bóle w okrężnicy nikogo nie obchodzą <3
<Dreadlish> DaZ: boli cie głowa?
<Wizard> Ej, chłopcy, do kąta!
 * Wizard ciągnie DaZa za ucho w jeden kąt, Dreadlisha w drugi.
<Wizard> Ale ja się obnoszę z tym opem, zią.
<Dreadlish> mamo
<Dreadlish> :<
<Wizard> Za to umiem przecinka używać :>
<DaZ> przecinki są głupie
<DaZ> biorąc pod uwage, ze spora część albo stoi przed jakimiś słowami, bo zawsze przed nimi stoi, albo nie wpływa w ogóle na sens zdania, to strasznie przereklamowane sa ;v
<DaZ> bolo :v
<Wizard> Cusz.
<Wizard> PIszem jak hcem! Pszeciesz fszyscy wjedzom o co chodź!
<DaZ> nowłaśniewiedzom
<Dreadlish> 16:40:57          DaZ | przecinki są głupie
<Dreadlish> powstrzymam się, bo mnie Wizard kicknie :/
<DaZ> ale z ciebie wojownik klawiatury <:
<Dreadlish> a z ciebie po prostu tępy troll :/
<DaZ> no ale mi pojehaueś xD
<Dreadlish> HAU HAU
<Dreadlish> tak szczeka pies chemika
<Dreadlish> Wizard: wrzuciłem to łubuntu
<Dreadlish> i działa
<quarth> siema
<quarth> mam problem
<quarth> popsul mi sie root
<quarth> chcialem cos zrobic przez sudo a konsola mi wypisuje zebym dostarczyl male dzieci
<quarth> czy w komputerze zalęgł mi sie papież?
<tajwansuer> cze
<CookieM> a co dokładnie wypisuje konsola?
<wqq> jeszcze tutaj tego przychlasta brakowało
<quarth> CookieM: no pisze 'deliver little childrens'
<quarth> nikt nie moze mi pomoc?
<quarth> pewnie nikt sie nie zna
<quarth> specjalisci od kompilowania jadra pod panienki w jpg
<gjm> \o
<Wizard> quarth: To po co jeszcze tu siedzisz?
<Wizard> quarth: Zrób which sudo.
<Wizard> A buharina jak nie było - tak nie ma :/
<quarth> ¸.¤*¨¨*¤.¸¸...¸.¤*¨¨*¤. \¸CHUJ WAM W DUPSKA  \¸.¤*¨¨*¤.¸¸.¸.¤*¨¨*¤.
<quarth>    \ O/
<quarth> .|
<quarth> no i nawet to sie zjebalo
<Dreadlish> Wizard: /request remove lepsze :/
<qermit> ecg szkoda że nie zdążyłem
<Wizard> Możesz +q założyć jeszcze.
<Wizard> Skąd się takie ludzie bioro?
<Dreadlish> z vichana :/
<qermit> Wizard: ty mu załóż, toż to gimbaza z twojej uczelni
<qermit> descr:          Technical University of Lodz
<Dreadlish> ew. niewyżyte ludzie z tora
<Wizard> LOL
<Wizard> qermit: Wlep mi hostname albo IP jego na /query.
<qermit>  2042 -!- quarth [~quarth@212.191.78.177] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<Wizard> Siódemka.
<Wizard> Mój akademik stary.
<Wizard> kretu: ping
<kretu> pong
<Wizard> Patrz, jakaś gówniażeria z siódemki opinię w internetach psuje :>
<Wizard> Masz jeszcze wjazd na router?
<kretu> z siodemki sie wbił
<kretu> znam tego trola
<Wizard> ]:->
<Wizard> On mieszka, czy ma konto na szelu?
<kretu> ma konto
<qermit> kretu: nasraj mu na wycieraczkę
<qermit> aj szkoda
<Wizard> Czy mi się wydaje, czy miał konto? :>
<kretu> pognębie go troche,ale nie będe usuwał
<kretu> radmora mi robił
<Wizard> :D
<kretu> i pewnie będzie do niego jeszcze zagladał
<kretu> nie chciałbym mieć do niego nasrane ;-]
<qermit> kretu: to jakiś wzmacniacz?
<Wizard> Luz.
<kretu> qermit: tak
<Wizard> kretu: Będziesz w łikend w domu?
<kretu> chyba tak
<Wizard> A będziesz zajęty?
<kretu> nie wiem, zalezy czy dzwonić będą
<kretu> ;-]
<Wizard> A, dyżur masz?
<kretu> no
<Wizard> No nic.
<kretu> ale ostatnimi czasy nic się nie dzieje
<Wizard> Dawno u ciebie nie byłem :>
<kretu> więc tzw. dwa góra czy możemy zrobić
<Wizard> Podoba mi się to.
<qermit> Lokata z oprocentowaniem stałym 7% w skali roku , z kapitalizacją odsetek na koniec okresu umownego. Dotyczy klientów, którzy dotychczas nie zakładali Lokaty na start w Getinonline. Klient może założyć tylko jedną Lokatę na start.
<qermit> tak sie zastanawiam, jeżeli nakażę bankowi usunięcie moich danych to jak oni potem stwierdzą że już nei zakładałem takiej lokaty
<Wizard> Sesesesesese!
<Wizard> BRZYYYYDAL!
<Biszkopcik> https://www.facebook.com/pages/jabbipl/324392047635636 ktoś lajknie? :-)
<marahin> humm.
<marahin> Na ubuntu 12.10 z KDE 4.9.3 nie działa mi dźwięk.
<marahin> Any solution?
<kretu> włącz głośniki
<marahin> kretu, tak.
<marahin> meh, kmixa nie miałem.
<marahin> fixd it.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-16
<Wizard> marahin: Mów po polsku.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Wiadomo już coś?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie bardzo :/
<bastetmilo> znaczy, nadal siedze na urlopie
<Belzebub> bastetmilo: i dbaj o linię na urlopie ]:->
<bastetmilo> Belzebub: no ba! od wczoraj lece na samych sałatkach :>
<Wizard> O linię?
<gjm> \o
<matti_> żyje tu ktoś
<bastetmilo> nie :)
<Wizard> uuu uuu
<Wizard> Tylko duchy!
<pakos> idlowcy raczej ;p
<suhy> Cześć! Jak mogę w bashu z ciągu znaków usunąć wszystko znajdujące się przed danym ciągiem łącznie z nim
<suhy> np: 'dowolny tekst tnij zostaw' chcę uciąć wszystko co jest przed tnij łącznie z nim
<suhy> tak żeby zostało 'zostaw'
<Szpinak_biurwy> sed -r -n 's/.*tnij(.+?)$/\1/g'
<Szpinak_biurwy> Błąd.
<Szpinak_biurwy> sed -r -n 's/.*tnij(.+?)$/\1/gp'
<suhy> działa
<suhy> Dzięki :)
<Szpinak_biurwy> :*
<uh4> cz
<Wizard> o/
<Wizard> Ale ruch mizerny
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie wiadomo czy wszystko dziala czy nikt juz ubu nie uzywa
<Wizard> BlessJah: Lubię cię i w ogóle, ale czasem walisz taki żałosnymi tekstami, że nie wiadomo - śmiać się, czy płakać, czy uciekać :D
<Wizard> takimi*
<Wizard> Wilczek: o/
<Wilczek> Wizard: Hej :)
<Wilczek> Widać, że myślimy na podobnych falach, jak wszedłem też zastanawiałem się czy do Ciebie napisać
<Wilczek> Wróciłem do nauki Javy, my master ;)
<Wizard> To tak, jak ja ;)
<Wizard> Wszyscy z tą javą.. Ale to dobrze.
<marahin> No nie wiem, czy dobrze
<marahin> Java jest straszna.
<Wizard> W tym kraju opłaca się programować tylko w dwóch językach tak naprawdę.
<Wilczek> Ja przecież zaczynałem właściwie chyba przede wszystkim dzięki Tobie
<marahin> Szczególnie przez to całe ohajpowanie minkraftami. :f
<Wizard> W javie i c#.
<Wilczek> Co prawda tym razem TIJ zostawię sobie chyba na później... Wielce mądra księga ta, lecz mózg łamać potrafi... ;)
<Wizard> Wilczek: Jest dobra.
<Wilczek> Nie mówię, że jest zła
<Wilczek> Właściwie
<Wilczek> Wcześniej miałem trochę zabawy z C# właśnie
<Wilczek> I to chyba dzięki temu zacząłem lepiej pojmować Javę...
<Wilczek> Zobaczymy co mi z tego wyjdzie ;)
<Wizard> Z komercyjnego punktu widzenia warto poznać któryś z nich dobrze.
<Wizard> W tym jest najwięcej pracy w Polsce.
<Szpinak_biurwy> http://wklej.to/YWctv Czy inne dystrybucje niż Ubuntu także mają tak kosmiczne zależności dla programu  do ćwierkania (Najmocniej w oczy się rzuca gnome-control-center…indicator-power…unity-lens-gwibber)?
<Wizard> Szpinak_biurwy: Prawdopodobnie niewiele mniejsze.
<Dreadlish> coś tak.
<Dreadlish> ubuntu lubi zależności.
<BlessJah> Wizard: myślisz że to ja odpowiadam za ten exodus?
<Wizard> Nie.
<BlessJah> ciekawe ile programow trzeba zainstalowac, zeby stac sie mirrorem
<Wizard> Wszystkie :)
<BlessJah> chodzi mi wlasnie o sciaganie minimalnej ilosci (plus zaleznosci)
<Wizard> Osatanio ktoś tu wlepiał bardzo ładne wizualizacje zależności w repo.
<BlessJah> nie widzialem
<BlessJah> poszukasz w logach?
<BlessJah> arch ma fajne narzedzie do tego w sumie
<Wizard> Nie mam logów.
<BlessJah> ale dla zainstalowanych
<BlessJah> :|
<Wizard> Idę spać.
<BlessJah> Wizard: a kto kiedy i co wklepac zeby znalezc?
<BlessJah> sen jest dla slabych
<BlessJah> :]
<Wizard> Albo jeszcze sekundę.
<Wizard> Niech apt-get upgrade się skończy.
<Wizard> Meh.
<BlessJah> ile dni temu mogly byc te wizualizacje?
<uh4> chcecie pytanie niezwiązane z komputerami?
<Szpinak_biurwy> Zaryzykujmy.
<BlessJah> uh4: co, jesli odpowiem: nie?
<gjm> To zadajesz inne?
<uh4> ta
<Wilczek> Chyba bardzo długie to pytanie... ;)
<Szpinak_biurwy> Speszył się.
<uh4> http://mega.co.nz/ hehe
<qermit> uh4: już odpalił?
<uh4> qermit: 19tego
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-17
<BlessJah> `seen sirmacik
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: sirmacik was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 day, 13 hours, 14 minutes, and 30 seconds ago: <sirmacik> wyślij
<BlessJah> oj, chyba wirusa jakiegoś dostał
<gandalf> Siemka, kto wie co jest nie tak, że stronaka skacze pod chrome
<gandalf> beta.mlodyelblag.pl
<BlessJah> mi nie skacze
<BlessJah> przy ładowaniu jedynie tło przeskoczyło
<BlessJah> ale te slajdy to chyba losowo lączyłeś z treściami? czy próbujesz nabijać kliknięcia?
<BlessJah> :]
<gandalf> php losuje z katalogu, docelowo ma wybierac w zaleznosci od pory dnia
<BlessJah> gandalf: juwenalia prowadzą do hokeja a koleżanki do 404, o tym myślałem raczej :]
<BlessJah> nie widze zadnego skakania
<BlessJah> jedynie przy scrollowaniu troche szarpie
<gandalf> te szarpanko to moj js zapewne
<BlessJah> tak właśnie podejrzewam - dziwnie skacze menu na górę kiedy zaczynam jechać w dół
<BlessJah> ale pewnie nie o to chodziło?
<gandalf> linki trzeba troche poprawic
<gandalf> nenu ma zostawac na stale jak jedziesz na dol
<gandalf> boczne belki maja stawac do momentu zjazdu na dol, by nie bylo dziur po bokach
<gandalf> i to wlasnie one mi czasem skacza
<BlessJah> no to w JS problem
<gandalf> wiem tylko nie wiem co  nie takpewnie cos znowu przekombinowałem i sie sam w swoim rozumowaniu zaplatalem
<gandalf> http://wklej.org/id/927865/
<gandalf> pozatym ze musze posprzatac to nie wiem co jest przyczyna, moze zbedne style
<gandalf> skutkiem niezapalenia samochodu jest wyłącznik uderzeniowy
<gandalf> to dobre
<gandalf> BlessJah, wiesz może jak zrobić coś takiego że masz trzy kolumny różnej wysokosci ktore przewijają sie razem ze stroną z tym ze zawsze zaczna sie na tej samej wysokosci i skoncza na tej samej. nie wiem czy wiesz o co mi chodzi. nawet nie wiem jak googla o to podpytac
<gandalf> dosłownie widze efekt przed oczami ale nie mam pojecia jak to zrobic
<BlessJah> przewijanie z rozna predkoscia
<gjm> \o
<Quintasan> o/
<uh4> cz
<Szpinak_biurwy> cz
<BlessJah> ale dzisiaj leniwy dzień
<BlessJah> za co???
<jacekowski> cos przylagowalo
<jacekowski> ale nie wiem tak do konca gdzie
<BlessJah> zablokowali mi 3389
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tylko freenode tak
<jacekowski> dwa razy przylagowalo
 * BlessJah popsuł ubuntu
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem, dałem jedynie chmod go-rwx /home/*
<sirmacik> BlessJah: przepraszam Cię
<sirmacik> dziś wieczorem na pewno CI odpowiem
<BlessJah> sirmacik: nic sie nie stalo, tekst juz sprawdzony byl i poszedl w swiat, teraz tylko na kontakty czekam
<sirmacik> ok, ogarnę to
<sirmacik> zawaliło mnie robotą ;x
<BlessJah> też mam ciężki tydzień
<BlessJah> 4 kolosy, egzamin, 3 sprawka i ciągłe wrażenie, że coś pominąłem
<sirmacik> no ja właśnie niestety jak widać pomijam >:
 * Wizard ziewa.
 * kretu ziewa
 * qermit robi kupe
 * ChaosEngine przełącza kanał
 * qermit robi kupę na przełączonym kałnale
<gjm> Dzięki za info.
<dKc> ej czy w PyCUDA mozna pisac nie maja karty graf. nVidii?
<qermit> pisać mozna
<qermit> dKc: lepiej pisz w OpenCV
<qermit> tfu
<qermit> OpenCL
<dKc> nawet jak mam karte intela?
<dKc> to moge pisac w PyCUDA?
<Dreadlish> cuda i cokolwiek innego niż nvidia
<BlessJah> pisać możesz
<Dreadlish> aka 'daj sobie spokój, za dużo cpu wpieprzy'
<qermit> dKc: mówię, pisać możesz, ale i tak nie uruchomisz
<dKc> a
<qermit> \o/
<dKc> no to o to pytałem
<Dreadlish> qermit: przepraszam.
<dKc> to lipton.
<qermit> dKc: pisz lepiej w OpenCL
<qermit> można uruchomić i na procku i na karcie graficznej
<qermit> (nawet nvidii
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-18
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jestem w Łodzi :)
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Do kiedy?
<bastetmilo> nie wiem, zalezy jak dlugo bedziemy przez nia przejeżdzac :)
<Wizard> Ah, w ten sposób.
<Wizard> Cóż, teraz raczej nie ma jakiegoś specjalnego ruchu.
<Wizard> Wszystko zależy skąd i dokąd jedziecie :)
<Hubert^> Wizard
<Hubert^> gdzies Ty był?
<Wizard> W różnych miejscach :)
<NOwgfo> witam
<Wizard> Cześć, NOwgfo.
<NOwgfo> Mam problem , Ubuntu w ogóle nie chce mi się włączyć.
<NOwgfo> Mam ciagle błąd:
<NOwgfo> Starting NetBIOS name serve   [fail]
<Wizard> Ołłł. I potem nie wstaje dalej?
<Wizard> To tylko jeden demon przeca :)
<NOwgfo> znaczy ?
<Wizard> No to jest nmbd, o ile dobrze pamiętam. Potrzebujesz tego?
<Wizard> Rozwiązanie jest takie: odpal w trybie awaryjnym, wyłącz tego demona, potem popatrz w logi co mu nie pasuje.
<NOwgfo> nie wiem czego potrzebuje, system nie chce sie włączyć po tym jak się bawiłem LAMP'em
<Wizard> To nie ma nic wspólnego z LAMP. To jest część Samby.
<BlessJah> 29. Źródłem zakłóceń atmosferycznych dalekich są wyładowania atmosferyczne, których statystycznie na całym obszarze świata w każdej sekundzie zdarza się:
<Wizard> Ale ja się nie znam na łindołsowym gówienku, więc nie wiem co to dokładnie robi.
<BlessJah> #dumnystudent
<NOwgfo> czy nadal mówimy o tym samym ?
<Wizard> NOwgfo: My tak, BlessJah jak wykle ma swój świat :D
<NOwgfo> w takim razie co dokładnie powinienem zrobić ?
<Wizard> Już ci napisałem.
<NOwgfo> próbowałem w tybie awaryjnym coś przez roota naprawić ale bezskutecznie
<Wizard> Restart w awaryjnym trybie i wyłącz tego demona.
<BlessJah> NOwgfo: w grubie wybierz rescue i wylacz demona
<Wizard> Potem popatrz w logi.
<Wizard> Cześć, BlessJah.
<NOwgfo> gdzie go się wyłącza  :o ?
<Wizard> Poleceniem service.
<BlessJah> Wizard: hej, Wizard
<NOwgfo> ok w takim razie spróbue
<NOwgfo> czyli mam wybrać czy wpisać service ?
<NOwgfo> bo nie pamietam aby tam coś takiego było
<Wizard> To jest polecenie.
<Wizard> man service, no kurde ;)
<Wizard> Nie będę ci przecież na talerzyku podawał.
<NOwgfo> czyli mam napisać w terminalu man service ?
<Wizard> To dostaniesz instrukcję obsługi.
<NOwgfo> widzę liste komend
<NOwgfo> które nie dają nic do zrozumienia.
<NOwgfo> jakiegoś demona XD
<Wizard> Użyj gógl, Luk ;)
<Wizard> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+wy%C5%82%C4%85czanie+serwisu :>
<NOwgfo> ale co to jest ten demon ?
<Wizard> Demon to ejst progam działający w tle. Jakiś. Inaczej zwany serwisem na przykład.
<Wizard> Albo po polsku ludzie mówią też "usługa"
<Wizard> Również odsyłam do dokumentacji po szczegóły :)
<NOwgfo> nie wiem po co mam to wyłaczać jak mam dostep do logów =.=
<NOwgfo> przez liveUbuntu
<BlessJah> NOwgfo: w LAMP demonami są apache mysql i cgi php
<Wizard> No to jak masz dostęp do logów, to szukaj co się zrąbało.
<Wizard> I napraw.
<NOwgfo> noi napisałem
<Wizard> Ale po co ci usługa, która do niczego nie jest ci potrzebna?
<NOwgfo> Starting NetBIOS name serve   [fail]
<Wizard> Ja pieprzę, to nie są logi, tylko lakoniczny komunikat.
<NOwgfo> reszta jest niby  [OK] a system się nie włącza
<Wizard> To znaczy, że coś dalej jeszcze leci po tym?
<NOwgfo> tak
<NOwgfo> http://linuksowo.pl/index.php?t=msg&th=8277&start=0&
<NOwgfo> tutaj wkleiłem na prośbe jednego z uzytkoników zawartości 2 plików
<Wizard> No to to nie jest problem.
<NOwgfo> więc. ?
<Wizard> W pracy jestem :)
<Wizard> Chwilę.
<Wizard> A, już poszedł.
<Wizard> Jego strata :D
<Wizard> A chciałem być miły i pomóc aby raz.
<shpaq> o, można tu używać słowa 'pieprzę'?
<Wizard> Nie można, powinniście mnie kopnąć.
<Wizard> Albo zbanować, bo to już drugi raz czy trzeci nawet.
<shpaq> dlaczego nie można używać tutaj wyrazów będących częścią języka polskiego?
<Wizard> Gdyż napisał Założyciel w temacie kanału: "nie przeklinaj"
<Wizard> A nawet coś jest o kulturze.
<shpaq> kultura jest jak dziura w dupie
<Wizard> Ja wiem, że przy poziomie obecnej gimbazy jest to niezwykle trudne zadanie.
<Wizard> Ale lepiej już chyba nic nie powiedzieć.
<shpaq> z tym, że niespecjalnie widzę związek przeklinania z kulturą
<bastetmilo> bo mozna kulturalnie przeklinac. Jasne.
<shpaq> oczywiście, że można
<shpaq> tak naprawdę bardzo wiele zależy od faktu w jakim otoczeniu się przebywa
<shpaq> nie powiem swojej teściowej, że ją 'popier...o'
<shpaq> ale kumplowi już tak
<uh4> cz
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mógłbyś przenieść mnie z 3389 na 21 i 110?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 156.17.0.0/16 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 110 -j DNAT --to-destination 178.33.236.141:22
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dzięki, dopiero w poniedziałek będę miał okazję sprawdzić
<BlessJah> lol, nie moge zmienic preferencji gnome-terminala
<BlessJah> could not read the contents of home - perm denied
<BlessJah> wtf, odbierzesz mozliwosc listowania /home i /home/* nie-właścicielom i ubuntu zaczyna się sypać?
<BlessJah> nie ogarniam, '/home# chmod +r .' i wszystko śmiga...
<gjm> Oszukałeś system.
<BlessJah> gjm: nie ogarniam, czemu nie śmiga, jak nie można czytać /home
<gjm> W normalnej systuacji nie mając dostępu do konfigów powinno brać domyślne, no chyba że potrzebuje jeszcze czegoś.
<BlessJah> niezwiazane - /home to nie /home/blessjah
<BlessJah> na /home dałem 711, na /home/blessjah 700
<gjm> Zobacz na czytaniu czego się wywala.
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak, to nawet --debug nie ma
<gjm> strace
<BlessJah> so verbose...
<mieciu> alo alo jest ktoś???
<bastetmilo> nie
<mieciu> ;___;
<mieciu> down...
<gjm> No cóż...
<Ashiren> przynajmniej sie przedstawil
<Belzebub> nom, przynajmniej ślad zostawił
<xomrk> panowie jak w xfce zmienić engine gtk na inny ?
<gjm> Zmienić motyw.
<xomrk> a bez zmiany motywu
<xomrk> chce zmienic tylko kolor pasla ladowania
<xomrk> bez miany obramowania i kolorystyki okien
<xomrk> w gnome 2 miałem to a teraz nie potrafie tego znaleść w xfce
<gjm> To musisz w motywie grzebać.
<Belzebub> n
 * BlessJah ma >1k maili w folderze INBOX
<BlessJah> właśnie sobie uświadomiłem, że robię to źle
<DaZ> >12k maili w folderze inbox
<Belzebub> >16k Maili w INBOX
<Dreadlish> >przedłużanie fallusa ilością maili w folderze inbox
<BlessJah> po skasowaniu cache to sie wieki pobiera
<BlessJah> trzeba to jakos logicznie rozbic
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-19
<tajwanuser> witam
<tajwanuser> moglby mi ktos pomoc z wyrazeniem reguralnym?
<m477> nie spimy
<dweller> jak nie
<m477> ;/
<grek2> czesc wie ktos może jak dodać własny protokół do firefoxa ?
<AppleMania> Yo !
<gjm> Boże, czemu?
<ftpd> Cześć.
<ftpd> Wizard, Podobno jesteś miękka faja i nie jedziesz.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<jacekowski> eeee, ze co?
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> moglby mi ktos pomoc z wyrazeniem reguralnym?
<DaZ> Wizard: szybko! ktoś chce pomocy nie związanej z ubuntu!!11
<gjm> E, to było słabe.
<Wizard> DaZ: Goń się ;)
<Wizard> tajwanuser: man regex ;)
<DaZ> no we >:
<Wizard> No dobrze, nie goń się.
<xomrk> free -m
<xomrk>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<xomrk> Mem:          1263       1239         23          0        219        620
<xomrk> -/+ buffers/cache:        399        864
<xomrk> Swap:            0          0          0
<xomrk> wytłumaczyłby mi ktoś co to jest dokładnie to cacheed i buffers?
<DaZ> no, cached to cached, a buffers to buffers <:
<xomrk> to moze inaczej zapytam, co jest przechowywane w cached, a co w buffers?
<ChaosEngine> xomrk: aby odposiwedzieć na to pytanie piszesz zazwyczaj man free
<ChaosEngine> ale tam tego nie będzie, jest zato wskazówka na /proc/meminfo
<ChaosEngine> natomiast aby tego się dowiedzieć sięgasz do dokumentacji kernela pod /usr/src/linux/Documentation/filesystems/proc.txt szukając pliku meminfo ;-)
<ChaosEngine> bo w zasadzie free tylko odczytuje /proc/meminfo i ładnie formatuje jego treść
<marahin> thelleo, a Ty byś przestał się ukrywać
<marahin> ;-)
<thelleo> marahin, co?
<marahin> nicz, nicz.
<qermit> bawił się już ktoś mega.co.nz?
<qermit> Quintasan: ty miałeś imx6q?
<marahin> qermit, oni dopiero startują przecież, nie?
<qermit> marahin: tak
<qermit> i coś nie działa mi
<thelleo> próbuję się u nich zarejestrować i nic :0
<thelleo> więc u mnie też nie działa teorytycznie
<ChaosEngine> qermit: bawił. strona umiera
<qermit> ChaosEngine: nie dziwie się
<qermit> ChaosEngine: wszystko po SSL i 100.000 w godzinę zarejestrowanych
<qermit> lol ale żart na TVP2 był
<Wizard> Dawaj.
<pakos> kabarety sie oglada
<Stirlitz_> Na trójce mówili że jak Graham Bell uruchomił swój pierwszy prototyp telefonu to już miał 3 nieodebrane.
<Stirlitz_> Od Chucka ;)
<ChaosEngine> qermit: rejestracja musi być po SSL a zresztą SSL tak bardzi imho nie obciąża, już nie
<qermit> aa zapomniałem napisać jaki kawał
<qermit> Po pokładzie statku latają ludzie w panice, tylko jeden jegomość spokojnie sobie stoi. Podbiega do niego człowiek. -Mosze, a ty czemu taki spokojny, ratuj co możesz, statek zaraz utonie. - A co to, mój statek żebym się przejmował?
<qermit> Wizard: ^^^
<Wizard> qermit: :D
<jacekowski> SSL to akurat prawie nic nie obciaza
<xomrk> panowie czy 32 bitowa wersja obsłuzy więcej niż 4 gb ramu?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> jajka pae
<qermit> xomrk: obsłuży, tylko po co?
<jacekowski> qermit: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3530  @ 2.80GHz - taki procek cisnie 5Gbit spokojnie po SSL
<xomrk> bo sie zastanawiam czy jest sens instalacji systemu 64 bit
<jacekowski> xomrk: tak
<xomrk> na lapku z 4 gb ramu albo wiecej + core i5
<BlessJah> jest sens
<jacekowski> tu nie chodzi tylko o ram
<jacekowski> tylko o dodatkowe rejestry
<jacekowski> i wieksza przestrzen adresowa
<xomrk> a te 8 giga ramu bedzie widział?
<xomrk> tak tylko co mi potym skoro czesc rzeczy bedzie nie działać +  trzeba sie bawic z biblotekami
<jacekowski> widziec bedzie, ale kazda jedna aplikacja bedzie mogla uzyc maksymalnie 3G z groszami
<xomrk> + wiekszy syf w systemie
<jacekowski> wszystko dziala na 64 bitach
<jacekowski> a PAE jest strasznie wolne
<qermit> xomrk: większy syf?
<xomrk> a propo na tyym intel hd 4000 da sie spokojnie pracowac?
<qermit> xomrk: problemy to były 4 lata temu
<jacekowski> a co chcesz?
<xomrk> odtpali to pornole w 1080p? oraz yt bez zaciecia?
<jacekowski> xomrk: karta graficzna ma malo do filmow
<xomrk> a tak sie pytam , rozeznaje grunt
<jacekowski> xomrk: chyba ze masz karte ktora ma akceleracje
<jacekowski> ale nawet wtedy, wiekszosc ludzi to procesorem ciagnie
<xomrk> na lapku zamierzam pod linuchem wylaczyc nv całkowicie
<xomrk> ale akceleracja tez jest ważna
<jacekowski> akceleracja jest przereklamowana
<jacekowski> poza tym, karty intela nie maja z tego co mi wiadomo
<jacekowski> wiec i tak to procesor bedzie musial ciagnac
<jacekowski> ale to kazdy procesor wyprodukowany w ciagu ostatnich 5 lat uciagnie
<jacekowski> chyba ze masz na mysli hi10p
<qermit> xomrk: 1080p to ja na atomie odpalam :)
<xomrk> ja teraz na pentiumie 4
<xomrk> ale
<jacekowski> qermit: odpal high profile
<xomrk> jednak niektore filmiki przycianaja
<qermit> jacekowski: hp? nie wiem czy ion pociągnie
<jacekowski> qermit: nowe i7 to ledwo co ciagna
<jacekowski> stara N900 ciagnela HP w 720p
<jacekowski> bo sprzetowo miala dekodowanie
<jacekowski> a moj nowy nexus nie potrafi
<jacekowski> ale telewizor dekoduje bez problemu
<xomrk> ma ktoś lapka z core i5?
<jacekowski> ja mam
<xomrk> jakie taktowanie?
<puni> Dobrywieczór Panowie, czy xinetd jest potrzebny w normalnej pracy na serwerze?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> puni: zalezy
<jacekowski> puni: xinetd odpala kupe demonow
<jacekowski> uslug*
<jacekowski> ale pytanie czy sa ci one potrzebne
<ChaosEngine> intel hd 2000/4000 zajebiście działa z filmami
<jacekowski> stara s3 trio dawala rade z 1080p
<xomrk> a youtube chodzi płynnie?
<jacekowski> na PCI
<ChaosEngine> ma VAAPI akceleracje i wszystko w 1080p zasuwa jak szalenie bez użycia proca
<xomrk> i rozumiem zeby to miec 3d trzeba mieć mese3d?
<jacekowski> bo to procesor cisnal
<puni> mam serwer na debianie którego obcinam z niepotrzebnych usług, czytam właśnie manuala do xinetd i nie mogępodjąć decyzji
<jacekowski> puni: to zobacz na jakich portach xinetd ci slucha
<ChaosEngine> właśnie intel ma najlepsze sterowniki do video accel
<jacekowski> puni: albo zobacz na co go masz skonfigurowane
<jacekowski> puni: i zdecyduj czy ci te uslugi potrzebne
<puni> jacekowski: sprawdzę tkx
<jacekowski> puni: ja nie mam u siebie
<xomrk> te stery są w kernelu czy trzeba coś instalować?
<ChaosEngine> xomrk: w kernelu
<jacekowski> puni: ftp jest samodzielne
<jacekowski> puni: telnetu nie mam
<jacekowski> i nie pamietam co tam jeszcze sie dalo zapiac pod xinetda
<xomrk> ok , powiedzcie mi jeszcze czy dobry mam alias do robienia backaupu profilu alias bolo='cd /home/bolo/ && tar --exclude="Pobrane" --exclude="Muzyka" --exclude="kopie"  -pcvzf /media/dane/kopia_bolo.tar.gz /home/bolo/ '
<jacekowski> ja uzywam crashplan
<jacekowski> soft do backupow ktory raz sie ustawi i sam dziala
<puni> jacekowski: dzięi
<suitch> jest ktos?
<qermit> nie
<BlessJah> przekliniak wychodził?
<suitch> qermit, a gdzie jestes?
<qermit> pewnie sam z siebie
<qermit> suitch: daleko od ciebie
<qermit> ty siedzisz teraz na PW
<suitch> :|
<BlessJah> suitch: a co chcesz? bo na razie bawimy się w kotka i myszkę
<suitch> trolluję sobie
<BlessJah> kk
<bastetmilo> tia...
<Wizard> suitch: :|
<Wizard> No i czemu poszła?
<suitch> Wizard :|
<Wizard> suitch: Cześć!
<Wizard> Kopę lat!
<suitch> czesc
<Wizard> Co słychać w stolycy?
<suitch> snieg pada
<Wizard> :<
<bastetmilo> jak pada? 1hnie padal
<Wizard> Cześć, bastetmilo.
<bastetmilo> czesc
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Gdzież to wybyłaś, że przejeżdżałaś przez dom mój przybrany?
<bastetmilo> no w solicy jestem
<bastetmilo> stolicy
<Wizard> Ah.
<Wizard> A co tam robisz?
<bastetmilo> wordup
<Wizard> Nie rozumiem :)
<bastetmilo> spotkanie kanalu #jakilinux tez
<qermit> bastetmilo: wpadasz na wódę?
<bastetmilo> za pozno
<qermit> dopiero dzień się zaczął
<bastetmilo> jutro o 11.30 wybywambdo domu
<Wizard> BOŻE!
<qermit> nie chcesz to nie, będę pił z VHDLem
<Wizard> Właśnie spojrzałem na statystyki kanału.
<bastetmilo> i?
<qermit> i?
<suitch> co to vhdl
<Wizard> Zdejmijcie mnie z pierwszego miejsca, bo wychodzę na jakąś ciotę bez życia :<
<bastetmilo> lol
<qermit> Wizard: może to prawda
<qermit> suitch: vhdl to vhdl
<Wizard> Sekcja "najczęściej wywoływany nick" to w ogóle kółko wzajemnej adoracji :D
<Wizard> Ale pod jednym względem kanał się wyróżnia. Słowo "kurwa" nie jest najczęściej używanym na kanale.
<Wizard> Dobra nasza :)
<Wizard> qermit zawsze mówi nam co robi: 36 „akcji”!
<suitch> i co wam mowi?
<suitch> ze robi?
<suitch> bo ja nie widze zeby cos robil
<Wizard> netsjanek nie mógł/mogła się zdecydować czy zostać, 1296 razy wchodził/a na kanał! ;)
<Wizard> suitch: Ty jesteś żoną.
<Wizard> Taka twoja rola.
<Wizard> Idę spać.
<Wizard> pa
<qermit> idź
<m477> >,<
<BlessJah> Wizard: posiedz cicho przez jakas godzinke, to cie przeskocze i bedziesz mial spokoj
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-20
<Quintasan> qermit: ja mam imx53qsb
<m477> eh
<Quintasan> \o
<m477> o/
<bastetmilo> o/
<m477> widze ze lubicie sobie pospac
<Quintasan> >sugerowanie że nie mam nic lepszego do roboty niż spanie
 * m477 wyczuwa ironie
<Wizard> BlessJah: OK.
<Wizard> Umi ktoś programatować w xlib?
<Wizard> http://w407.wrzuta.pl/audio/7MGla5AZcd2/tsa_marsz_wilkow :>
<nakazanieto> `utf
<nakazanieto> `utf8
<nakazanieto> glupie przekliniak
<gjm> Hahahahaha...
<nakazanieto> i z czego sie smiejesz jedyny bot co rzuca uteefem i nie dziala
<gjm> Nie wierzę w niego.
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> Wizard:
<gjm> 11:24 < nakazanieto> śśćć
<gjm> 11:24 < nakazanieto> krzaczy, nie?
<gjm> 11:24 < eses007> tak, we? wyjd?
<gjm> 11:24 < nakazanieto> ok
<gjm> 11:24 -!- nakazanieto [nakazaniet@unaffiliated/nakazanieto] has quit [Client Quit]
<gjm> (Soraski za wklejkę)
<Wizard> Luz.
<gjm> A później przyłazi tu i mimo tego że już mu mówiłem że nie działa ta funkcja to sprawdza.
<Wizard> Bywa.
<Wizard> Heh, czo to za spame?
<Wizard> gjm: Cóż, czytanie ze zrozumieniem zarzucono po wprowadzeniu gimbazjum.
<Wizard> Z resztą, przed wprowadzeniem też było nienajlepiej.
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: stats
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: I have 14 registered users with 16 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 0 admins.
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: staty
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: statsy
<jacekowski> te statystyki sa jakies oszukiwane
<jacekowski> od pol roku ledwo
<jacekowski> bo bylbym na pierwszym miejscu
<jacekowski> ew. drugim a na pierwszym czester
<BlessJah> pokarało, po instalacji nvidii nie wstaje unity
 * jacekowski slaps qermit 
<BlessJah> jacekowski: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl/ http://blessjah.jacekowski.org/ubuntu-pl/
<Belzebub> BlessJah: zaktualizuj pisg
<jacekowski> http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl/ te sa najlepsze
<BlessJah> te sa od dawna nie aktualizowane
<Dreadlish> nie :<
<Dreadlish> w topicu macie ftpda
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jak nie sa
<BlessJah> Belzebub: czekam na logi od jacekowski, to bede mogl mniej wiecej od poczatku kanalu
<jacekowski> czemu nie sa
<jacekowski> w koncu moglbym czestera przegonic i mi logi zamkneli
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: popatrz w topic
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: masz tam *Statystyki*
<jacekowski> no widze, czemu sie zmienily
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mnie w ogole wymutowali na tych logach
<Dreadlish> bo tamte nie były aktualizowane?
<jacekowski> ehh a czemu nie sa aktualizowane?
<Dreadlish> zapytaj się osoby, które je robią, a nie mnie =.=
<Dreadlish> na pewno mnie na kanale nie było 955 dni, a bidżeja 209
<gjm> A tamci znowu swoje kompleksy pokazują.
<qermit> ?
<Wizard> ?
<gjm> ¿¿¿
<tajwanuser> cze
<BlessJah> ktos moze ma pomysl, mam binarke ktora ma haslo zahardcodowane do serwera pewnego
<BlessJah> od ktorej strony zabrac sie za wyciaganie go?
<Dreadlish> wireshark.
<BlessJah> no tak, głupi ja
<BlessJah> muszę w końcu sie go nauczyc
<BlessJah> a tymczasem sprawdze manual tcpdumpa
<qermit> BlessJah: jeszcze pewnie objdump i inne takie
<Wizard> Objdump powinien dać radę, jeśli nie pomyśleli :>
<DaZ> strings
<DaZ> trololo :v
<gjm> \o
<sirmacik> \o
<sirmacik> BlessJah: kompiluję listę powoli
<Wizard> \o
<Wizard> Heil.
<kretu> hmm
<kretu> z tym heilowaniem to się tak nie obnoś
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> Cześc, kretu.
<Wizard> Dalej masz ochotę na piwo?
<kretu> wiesz przecież, że ja pacierza i browaru nie odmawiam
<BlessJah> DaZ: stringi sprawdzilem na poczatku, potem jeszcze manualnie catem szukałem, ale nie ma
<kretu> goła dupa?
<BlessJah> niestety musze rozkraczyc binarke, bo .NET
<BlessJah> krzaczy sie i w wine nie odpale
<Belzebub> ostatnio jakiś dekompilator do .NET'a znalazłem
<BlessJah> ach, nie wspomnialem
<BlessJah> to jest .EXE
<Belzebub> no właśnie z .EXE szło
<BlessJah>  403dc0 7a006100 6c006f00 67006f00 77006100  z.a.l.o.g.o.w.a.
<BlessJah>  403dd0 6e007900 28006100 2900012b 5a006100  n.y.(.a.)..+Z.a.
<BlessJah> hm... tutaj juz lepiej
<BlessJah> no i dupa, wstawia pytania przez php, nie laczy sie z mysql bezposrednio
<BlessJah> do tego nie mam unity, cos nie teges po instalacji nvidii
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-13
<TheNumb> o/
<lisu> eli
<lisu> witam.
<jacekowski> samoloty emirates uzywaja linuxa do tego ich systemu rozrywjo
<jacekowski> rozrywkowego
<jacekowski> o, jedzie
<jacekowski> prawie na czas
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-14
<kaczmar> siemanko jestem nowym uzytkownikiem ubuntu i przez przypadek zmienilem nazwe folderu Pulpit na pulpit i od tej pory mam katalog domowy wyswietlany jako pulpit.
<kaczmar> zmienilem ponownie na Pulpit ale to nie pomoglo. jak to poprawic?
<shpaq> foldery to są reklamowe
<shpaq> xdg-user-dirs-update
<shpaq> i powinno być ok
<kaczmar> po restarcie?
<kaczmar> czy od razu
<kaczmar> bo jak od razu to nei dziala
<shpaq> po restarcie x
 * greenDaron slaps mati75 around a bit with a large trout
<greenDaron> Jo mati75
<mati75> wtf
<gjm> lol
<jacekn> moze to ryba ktory znalazl nowa ofiare?
<mati75> jacekn: nie, już wiem kto to
<mati75> ale ryba i politechnika krakowska
<mati75> to jeszcze za wcześnie
<mati75> najpierw to on podstawówkę musi skończyć
<Dreadlish> haj
<enedil> Siema ;-)
<sisel4> Tak z ciekawości, jest tutaj ktoś kto używa *buntu na codzień?
<CookieM> ja na ten przykład
<mati75> poniżej 1%
<sisel4> Na jakim distro siedzi większość?
<CookieM> statystyki masz na distrowatch'u
<sisel4> Z czego wynika tak duża popularność minta, i czy te statystyki są miarodajne?
<CookieM> niektórzy twierdzą, że nie
<CookieM> mint uchodzi za najlepszą alternatywę dla osób migrujących od Windowsa, jest user-friendly i nie wymaga praktycznie żadnej wiedzy z zakresu informatyki przy instalacji i używaniu
<mati75> mint ssie tak samo jak ubuntu
<sisel4> mati75, To swoją drogą.
<mati75> kiedyś jeszcze mnie bawiło naprawianie błędów w ubuntu i dodanie poprawek do minta
<mati75> ale teraz już mi się nawet nie chce
<nvll> sisel4: ja
 * gmiazreclian ma xubuntu i jest zadowolony ;) .
 * sisel4 Arch
 * nvll woli unity od xfce
<gmiazreclian> nvll, również.
<nvll> chociaz kiedys korzystalem z xfce i tez nie jest zle
<nvll> kiedys nawet z gentoo korzystalem
<nvll> ale teraz bym sie w to nie bawil
<nvll> wole cos co po prostu dziala
<gmiazreclian> Zaraz, wróć, źle przeczytałem, ja wolę Xfce, a 4.10 bardzo mi odpowiada.
<nvll> ostatni raz korzystalem z xfce na ubuntu 12.04
<nvll> teraz moglo sie juz troche zmienic
<gmiazreclian> 12.04 ma Xfce4.8
<sisel4> hmm... gnome 3.10
<Wasper_kom> Czesc
<Wasper_kom> Mozecie mi pomoc
<Wasper_kom> Mam problem
<Wasper_kom> Mialem wczesniej 13.04
<Wasper_kom> Ale z racji wsparcia postanowikem zainstalowac lts
<Wasper_kom> Pierwsze musialem acpi wylaczyc zeby w ogole instalacja ruszyla
<Wasper_kom> Zaibstalowalo sie
<Wasper_kom> Tylko teraz jak wlacza sie to pojawia sie rozowy ekran i nic wiecej
<Wasper_kom> Mysle ze to cos z grafika bo jest ten rozpoznawalny dzwiek ktory jest przy ekranie logowania
<Wasper_kom> Ale nic nie widac
<Wasper_kom> Ctrl alt f1 tez nie dziala
<Wasper_kom> I nie mam totalnie pomyslu
<Wasper_kom> Pomozcie pls
<Dreadlish> co za grafika, eh.
<Wasper_kom> Nie wiem pytam. Zza
<Wasper_kom> Zawsze szlo gladko
<Wasper_kom> A tu nagle niespodzianka
<Wasper_kom> Asus GTX550Ti
<Dreadlish> zainstaluj 13.10 i nie biadol.
<sisel4> Wasper_kom, Spróbuj dopisać nomodeset jako parametr przekazywany do jądra.
<Wasper_kom> Dzieki sisel4 dziala jak nalezy
<sisel4> I proponował bym update systemu (a dokładniej jądra) żeby funkcjonowało to z kms
<sisel4> Lub zastosowanie własnościowych sterowników nvidii...
 * TheNumb ma 14.04 z unity
<sisel4> A co z tym całym ubuntu na smartphony?
<sisel4> Obrazy zainstalowane na nexusie 7 2012 miały bootlopa
<sisel4> Naprawili to już?
<TheNumb> sisel4: oficjalnie wypinają się na nexusa 7 z 2012
<TheNumb> Teraz będą tylko obrazy dla nexusa 4 i 7 z 2013
<TheNumb> (:
<TheNumb> gnexus też odchodzi do lamusa
<sisel4> TheNumb, testowałem to trzy razy. Pierwszym razem działało ale było to na tak wczesnym etapie rozwoju że nie miało to żadnej funkcjonalności. Za drugim razem system zainstalowany za pomocą instalatora nie bootował. W grudniu chciałem przetestować i było to samo.
<TheNumb> sisel4: to przestań testować. I tak się wypinają na nexusa z 2012.
<jacekn> CookieM: sisel4: bzdura z tym distrowatch, cytat z ich strony: "correlate neither to usage nor to quality and should not be used to measure the market share of distributions" (zrodlo: http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=popularity)
<sisel4> TheNumb, ale narazie to pisze tak: Warning /!\ Note: We currently do not support the newer '2013' Nexus 7.
<TheNumb> sisel4: na razie.
<sisel4> A 2012 jest suported
<jacekn> sisel4: testowalem na N7 jakis miesiac temu i nie bylo bootloopa (byl za to bug w Mir ale ostatnio naprawili)
<jacekn> jeszcze jest supported ale nie dlugo
<TheNumb> sisel4: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg05889.html
<TheNumb> Przeczytaj sobie.
<TheNumb> The following engineering platforms will get EOL'ed:
<TheNumb>  1. Nexus 7 (grouper)
<TheNumb>  2. Nexus 10 (manta)
<TheNumb>  3. Galaxy Nexus (maguro)
<TheNumb> (: :( :)
<sisel4> mhm widze
<ftpd> O wlasnie, ubuntu na gnexie se teraz mogę postawić.
<ftpd> Skoro już go nie uzywam.
<ftpd> ;-)
<TheNumb> ftpd: ajfap?
<ftpd> Aye.
<ftpd> Wczoraj, yay.
<TheNumb> good for you.
<TheNumb> Jedna czy dwie?
<ftpd> Nerka? Jedna.
<TheNumb> mhm
<ftpd> Ale jest _super_.
<Rafikson> x
<Rafikson> Witam. po instalacji ubuntu napotkalem problem z dzwiekiem.. a konkretniej dzwiek dziala tylko na 1 programie pozniej nieda sie juz nigdzie otworzyc dzwieku. napotkal moze ktos z was podobny problem ?
<sisel4> Problem z programowym miksowaniem dźwięku.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-15
<m477_> ;o
<mati75> 3rd
<rafikson> Witam. Czy ktoś z was spotkał się z totalnymi zcinami PC na ubuntu 13.10 ? Wczoraj go zainstalowałem i już ponad 20 x zcięło mi wszystko. Nawet przycisk od restartu nie działał , musiałem wyłączać komputer z prądu.
<lisu_> bry
<lisu_> rafikson: witj, sprawdź kości ram, a czy nie przegrzewa ci sie komp?
<rafikson> Nie przegrzewa się bo już to sprawdzałem. Podobny problem miałem na windowsie ale nie wiem czy to coś ma z tym wspólnego.
<rafikson> Wtedy wystarczyło mi pobrać najnowsze sterowniki od grafiki i działało normalnie.
<lisu_> jesli masz to samo/podobne na windowsie, znaczy to ze sprzetowy problem.
<Voldenet> jak przycisk od restartu nie działał, to chyba oczywiste, że to mobo
<Voldenet> chyba, że masz jakąś ruską płytę, która robi reset w dziwny sposób
<kklimonda_> mógł się odpiąć kabelek
<Voldenet> mógł się uszkodzić przycisk od reseta
<Voldenet> w sumie raz mi się tak zdarzyło
<Voldenet> przez 4h próbowałem rozgryźć dlaczego komp się restartował
<Voldenet> po wymianie procesora, zasilacza i twardego dysku doszedłem do wniosku, że to był przycisk reset który był cały czas `jakby wciśnięty`
<rafikson> Mi przycisk od restartu działa normalnie. Dzieje się to tylko jak włącze ubuntu i złapie mi lag.
<rafikson> Na innych systemach patrzyłem i działa wszystko normalnie.
<rafikson> Z tego co pamiętam na ubuntu 10.04 takich problemów nie miałem.
<Voldenet> rysiek|pl: przycisk do restartowania kompa chyba nie było software'owy
<Voldenet> ups, nie rysiek|pl
<Voldenet> rafikson, który wyszedł
<Voldenet> `-`
<rysiek|pl> Voldenet: spoko. dawno w sumie tu nie zaglądałem
<backtrack> witam
<backtrack> mam pytanie jak w ubuntu recznie ustawic rozdzielczosc domyslna dla xorg.conf?
<backtrack> w xorg.conf
<Voldenet> w sekcji "Screen"
<Voldenet> są subsekcje "Display"
<Voldenet> Section "Screen"
<Voldenet> SubSection "Display"
<Voldenet> Depth24
<Voldenet> Depth 24
<Voldenet> Modes "1920x1080" "1440x900"
<Voldenet> EndSubSection
<Voldenet> EndSection
<Voldenet> coś takiego
<Voldenet> do tego w "Screen" ustawiasz DefaultDepth 24
<Voldenet> powinno zadziałać
<mojzesz> re
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-16
<CookieM> z dzisiejszego kwejka, pytanie: czy to jest unity? http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2014/01/f366232fa8592993711a34893402ab6b_original.jpg?1389879182
<nvll> CookieM: raczej mac
<CookieM> aha
<TheNumb> CookieM: OS X jak nic.
<CookieM> no tak, popatrzyłem na google images i zostałem oświecony
<TheNumb> CookieM: no.
<matti__> hej
<drathir> witam...
<lukasz_> heja
<lukasz_> mieliscie problem moze ze skype 64bit i 13.10
<lukasz_> ?
<lukasz_> mam taki problem ze co jakis czas robi sie okienko skype monohromatyczne
<lukasz_> i jest crash
<lukasz_> zastanawiam sie czy nie zainstalowac skype 32bit
<Dreadlish> i miliard bibliotek pod 32 bity
<lukasz_> any ideas ?
<kklimonda> skype jest 32bitowy
<kklimonda> nawet w 64bitowym systemie, masz skype 32bit i biblioteki 32bit
<kklimonda> (i nie, nie wiem czemu by ci crashował)
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-17
<dweller> skype to syf
<dweller> ;f
<mati75> ja mam chroot zrobiony dla 32 bitowych aplikacji
<TheNumb> Ciekawe ile godzin chodził ten jego skype
<TheNumb> Bo w nim nie dość, że wyciekają dane do NSA to jeszcze pamięć.
<denysonique> TheNumb: skype wysyla memory dumpy?
<ungaranxxx> ubuntu
<TheNumb> denysonique: a to to nie wiem.
<TheNumb> denysonique: gdzie się podziewałeś przez ostatni tydzień? :P
<milosz96> cześć wszystkim. szukam modemu na usb do aero2. zależy mi na cenie do 100zł oraz, jeśli to możliwe, złączu do anteny zewnętrznej
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> milosz96: któryś huawei
<TheNumb> 173u chyba miał złącze
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> a może to nie ten
<milosz96> właśnie 173u jest dobry bo czytałem że ładnie działa z ubu ale złącza nie ma
<TheNumb> Ja nie pamiętam który testowałem ;/
<TheNumb> chyba e3131
<TheNumb> i miał złącze
<milosz96> e3131 ma złącze
<milosz96> ale działa dobrze z ubu?
<TheNumb> i działał ;-)
<TheNumb> z tego co widzę na forach to podobno działa, czyli by się zgadzało, że to ten.
<milosz96> ale tak plug & play czy trzeba było grzebać w konfiguracji?
<TheNumb> to był jakiż modem z pleja
<TheNumb> No, trzeba było ustawić połączenie :P
<TheNumb> modemmanager ma gotowy profil (:
<TheNumb> poczytaj jeszcze czy to na pewno ten był :P
<TheNumb> Nie mam teraz jak sprawdzić.
<milosz96> bo bywają problemy z nim http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/temat/450688-konfiguracja-modemu-huawei-e3131-w-aero2-na-ubuntu-1304/
<TheNumb> Dobra, zaraz się dowiem jaki to był model.
<milosz96> ok :)
<TheNumb> Testowałem na 13.10 i archu z gnome.
<TheNumb> jednak e3131
<TheNumb> ;-)
<milosz96> to jeszcze ostatnia rzecz
<milosz96> jak było ze wznawianiem połączenia?
<TheNumb> Dokładniej?
<TheNumb> milosz96: a, widzisz, bo ten koleś używał go pod linux mint 12
<TheNumb> Czyli staroć :D
<milosz96> faktycznie :D
<milosz96> chodzi mi o to że jak aero rozłącza co godzinę
<TheNumb> Hmm, to jest dobre pytanie <:
<milosz96> to czy się połączy samo
<TheNumb> Nie trafiłem na to w sumie.
<TheNumb> Jak go wtedy używałem to za każdym razem krócej niż godzinę.
<milosz96> bo to ma być dla babci modem a tłumaczenie jej obsługi terminala średnio mi się uśmiecha :P
<TheNumb> milosz96: wydaje mi się, że powinien sam automatycznie łączyć.
<TheNumb> Tak jak każdy inny modem <:
<milosz96> ok
<milosz96> wielkie dzięki c:
<TheNumb> Popytaj w internetach, może kogoś znajdziesz ;P
<milosz96> ano
<milosz96> warto spróbować
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-18
<m477_> witą
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<buharin> hej ludzie ;)
<buharin> ja zrobic upa ubu z lts do najnowszej
<Voldenet> sudo do-release-upgrade
<buharin> a dobra bo wydaje mi sie ze to sie nie oplaca
<buharin> :P
<TheNumb> Voldenet: z -d na końcu ;-)
<TheNumb> buharin: zrób aktualizację do 14.04 <:
<Voldenet> no, upgrade każdego distro to bałagan
<buharin> : /
<jacekn> od 10.10 upgraduje desktopa i dopiero przy aktualizacji do 13.10 byl problem z btrfs, duzo wiecej problemow mialem z Fedora zawsze
<TheNumb> jacekn: od 10.10 masz btrfs?
<jacekn> TheNumb: nie jakos pozniej zrobilem, nie pamietam juz kiedy dokladnie
<jacekn> hmmm amoze to byl Karmic? juz dokladnie nie pamietam
<jacekn> na serwerach tez 10.04->12.04 raczej bezproblemowo zawsze bylo, zobaczymy jak bedzie z 12.04->14.04
<TheNumb> jacekn: canonical raczej się postara żeby było bez większych problemów <:
<TheNumb> Przecież to "Trusty" :P
<jacekn> no ciekawe jaki bedzie ten Trusty, to dosc wazny release jest
<jacekn> byc moze najwazniejszy w histori Canonical
<kklimonda> raczej nie, ciągle bez nowego unity jest
<kklimonda> ani mira nie będzie
<TheNumb> juniti 7 nie jest takie złe.
<jacekn> no stabilne jest a to najwazniejsze w LTS
<mati75> gruba w wersji beta z debian experimental załadowali już
<kklimonda> czy ja wiem czy stabilne
<mati75> na pewno będzie stabilnie
<jacekn> poza tym serwerowa wersja jest wazna, 12.04 jest bardzo popularny na serwerach
<mati75> jak dla ubuntu na serwer to jest sadomaso
<jacekn> gruba nowego zaladowali zeby wlasnie mniej problemow bylo, jakies usprawnienia uefi sa itd.
<kklimonda> mati75: czemu?
<mati75> poprawki bezpieczeństwa przynajmniej miesiąc opóźnione
<kklimonda> main jest na czasie, może universe nie
<kklimonda> ale za to wiesz ile będzie wspierana która wersja
<jacekn> mati75: to czego na serwerze uzywasz? czegos na rpmach? przeciez to dopiero sadomaso
<mati75> najpiękniejsze jest to, że apache to jedyny wspierany web serwer w ubuntu
<TheNumb> jacekn: debiana.
<mati75> jacekn: debiana
<mati75> jacekn: jestem DD
<jacekn> hmmm nie kazdemu debian pasuje przez brak przewidywalnosci wydan
<jacekn> ale troche sie poprawili ostatnio
<mati75> w lutym się kończy wsparcie dla wersji wydanej w 2010 roku
<mati75> albo 2011
<mati75> 2011-02-06
<mati75> 3 lata wsparcia
<kklimonda> trochę mało w sumie
<kklimonda> nawet 5 lat ubuntu lts to trochę mało :}
<mati75> następne stabilne wydanie jest planowane na przyszły rok dopiero
<mati75> ciekawe czy ktoś ubuntu 6.06 jeszcze używa
<jacekn> no i producenci sprzetu "certyfikuja" na RHEL i Ubuntu glownie
<kklimonda> mati75: a ktoś używa debiana 4.0?
<mati75> kklimonda: zdarzają się
<kklimonda> no to tak samo pewnie zdarzają się ludzie którzy uzywają 6.06
<mati75> z debianem 3.1 się zdarzają
<TheNumb> kklimonda: to lepiej RHEL
<TheNumb> <:
<kklimonda> zresztą nie rozumiem jaki to argument, że ludzie używają niewspieranych wydań systemu ;)
<jacekn> no w kazdym razie nie widze zadnej przewagi debiana nad Ubuntu na serwerze, osobiscie wybieram Ubuntu
<TheNumb> Nie pamiętam ile oni tam dają lat wsparcia
<TheNumb> ale dużo jakoś
<kklimonda> TheNumb: no, trochę myśleliśmy nad centosem ostatnio
<TheNumb> kklimonda: ale te rpmy :<
<mati75> jacekn: spróbuj zaktualizować i żeby nie padło
<kklimonda> paczki jak paczki
<kklimonda> system jak system
<kklimonda> mati75: kurde, ludzie aktualizują ubuntu od pierwszych ltsów i nie mają problemu
<TheNumb> https://access.redhat.com/site/support/policy/updates/errata/
<TheNumb> ciekawe
<jacekn> mati75: tak robie i to czesto, prawie zawsze bez problemow
<kklimonda> no, rhel ma 10 lat wsparcia
<kklimonda> tylko przez to obecna stabilna wersja trochę trąci myszką ;)
<mati75> jacekn: właśnie "prawie"
<jacekn> kklimonda: CentOS to bieda przy debianie czy Ubuntu niestety
<jacekn> mati75: pokaz mi system gdzie bedzie 100%?
<jacekn> mati75: nie widzialem systemu ktory ma lepsze upgrady poki co
<mati75> jacekn: 60 maszyn przejście z debiana 6.0 na 7.0 → bez żadnych problemów
<jacekn> mati75: na jakies 500-600 poki co chyba ze 3 mialy problemy ale zwykle z naszej winy
<jacekn> mati75: a nawet z 8.04 to 10.04 uaktualnialismy i tez bylo niezle chociaz troszke wiecej problemow. Wszystkie sie dalo rozwiazac w 10-20 minut i tak
<jacekn> mati75: w kazdym razie czegos takiego na CentOS bym nie probowal na pewno ;)
<mati75> akurat stare wersje ubuntu problemów nie robiły
<mati75> jacekn: ja też
<kklimonda> rhel nie wspiera aktualizacji między major wersjami
<mati75> nie rozumiem ewenementu centos
<kklimonda> czemu?
<mati75> jądro z wersji sprzed paru lat
<jacekn> mati75: hmmm 8.04->10.04 mial upstarta i jakies zmiany /var/run chyba, czasem cos tam sie dzialo ale ogolnie bylo spoko
<kklimonda> mati75: te kernele są mocno patchowane przez rhel
<kklimonda> mati75: a 10 lat wsparcia dla systemu to przyjemna rzecz
<mati75> kklimonda: wiem
<mati75> wszystkie tanie vps mają serwer matkę na centos
<mati75> zwykle jeszcze z jądrem 2.6.18
<jacekn> kklimonda: te 10 lat wsparcia jest wazne jak sie nie da latwo uaktualnic. W debianie czy Ubuntu idziesz do nowej wersji i sprawa zalatwiona
<kklimonda> jacekn: ciężko jest uzasadnić poświęcanie czasu na aktualizację systemu, kiedy jego nowsza wersja daje ci tylko dłuższy support :)
<mati75> 10 lat to może być na maszynie, której do internetu nie wystawiasz, stare i sprawdzone oprogramowanie
<jacekn> kklimonda: oczywiscie ale tak nie jest na szescie. Masz nowe oprogramowanie tez
<kklimonda> mati75: rhel przez 10 lat dostaje poprawki bezpieczeństwa
<kklimonda> mati75: dopiero po 10 latach, przez następne 3 mają afair jakiś dziwny tryb wsparcia kiedy faktycznie lepiej zamknąć maszynę w szafie i nie wypuszczać ;)
<jacekn> zgadzam sie, 10 letni system to zwykle nie ma sensu za wielkiego, poza tym pomysl na jakim to sprzecie bedzie
<mati75> kklimonda: to tyle dobrze
<kklimonda> jacekn: no ale o to mi chodzi, że często nie potrzebujesz nowego oprogramowania
<kklimonda> jacekn: większość starych rhel już zwirtualizowali raczej
<jacekn> kklimonda: no tak, moj argument byl co do wparcie - 10 lat w Ubu nie jest potrzebne tak bardzo bo mozesz uaktualnic i tyle
<jacekn> kklimonda: wiadomo ze 10 lat by bylo lepiej no ale nie ma i tyle
<mati75> 10 lat w ubu by nie przeszło
<kklimonda> no nie, rhel tak robi bo tego po nich oczekują
<kklimonda> a za 13 lat w ogóle liczą sobie jakieś bajońskie sumy
<TheNumb> mati75: bo nie ma 10 lat w debianie :-)
<jacekn> no banki i inne takie instytucje zaplaca za to
<jacekn> Ubuntu raczej malo popularne jest w enterprise jeszcze ale za to w "chmurze" pobija RHEL czy centosa
<kklimonda> podejrzewam, że to jeden z powodów dla którego rhel wchłonął centosa
<mati75> TheNumb: chyba bym się pochlastał
<mati75> TheNumb: spróbuj wspierać pakiety, których autorzy już dawno je porzucili
<kklimonda> canonical i tak wspiera tylko main, i nie mają problemu tego wspierać ;)
<jacekn> kklimonda: podobnie jak RHEL wspiera z 5G paczek i tyle
<mati75> kklimonda: no właśnie tylko main
<kklimonda> jacekn: nom
<mati75> kklimonda: czyli jakieś 11k pakietów
<mati75> jacekn: w debianie masz przez 3 lata wspierane 37k pakietów
<kklimonda> \o/
<jacekn> mati75: no zalezy jak definiujesz "wsparcie". Przez "community" tez w Ubuntu jest wsparcie
<jacekn> mati75: a jak firma potrzebuje np. ze wzgledow prawnych kontraktu wsparcia technicznego to Debian odpada i tak
<jacekn> mati75: ale nie zrozum mnie zle, nie mam nic przeciwko Debianowi ale jakos na serwerze mi bardziej Ubuntu pasuje. Debian to na pewno wybor nr.2 jest
<matti__> A na desktop?
<jacekn> matti__: osobiscie jakos mi sie nie chcialo nic kombinowac wiec tez Ubuntu ale aktualne
<jacekn> matti__: ale arch ostatnio dosc popularny jest. Jedno jest pewno - rzadnej fedory nie chce, kiedys uzywalem i bylo to okropne
<lisu> dobry
<matti__> rpmy nie są dla mnie
<matti__> dla mnie może być wszystko na debianie oparte
<matti__> w kolejności środowisk KDE XFCE cała reszta
<jacekn> no ja tez rpmow nie lubie
<lisu> kde? to to uzywalne jest?
<kklimonda> niezbyt
<kklimonda> a Qt dalej brzydkie jak noc ;}
<matti__> kwestia tego co kto lubi
<matti__> według mnie jest ładne dlatego go używam
<matti__> ale jestem zwykłym użyszkodnikiem
<lisu> ładne to mogą być poranki, a nie kurde kraszujące kde, a theme zawsze mozna zmienic.
<kklimonda> nie widziałem porządnie wykonanego tematu do Qt prawdę mówiąc
<kklimonda> chętnie bym zobaczył coś co robili ludzie znający się na designie
<lisu> niech najpierw najmą się niezawodnością, a potem wyglądem.
<kklimonda> ja nie mówię o całym KDE, a o samym Qt
<lisu> qt i wygląd... hmm kwestia gustu, zawsze mozna poprawic i zepsuc
<matti__> fakt to w najnowszym testingu
<matti__> strasznie crashuje
<kklimonda> lisu: ale o to mi chodzi, że nie widziałem tematów do Qt, robionych przez ludzi którzy znają się na kolorach etc.
<kklimonda> nie znaczy to, że takich nie ma
<kklimonda> chętnie bym zobaczył
<lisu> w sumie... wazne ze cos robia w temacie, powoli ale robia.
<lisu> `ping
<lisu> przekliniaka nie ma?
<matti__> pong pękł
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/BDi9muB.jpg
<matti__> łykend się zaczął?
<lisu> koty pokazujecie pogieło kakao?
<Dreadlish> caturday.
<jacekn> porazka
<Dreadlish> no niestety
<Dreadlish> taka biba, że aż ruscy pękli.
<matti__> dziś świętego Lenia
<gmiazreclian> Święto raczej ruchome, aktualne każdego dnia ;) .
<matti__> mam ostatnio z soboty na niedzielę :)
<gmiazreclian> :D
<matti__> niedziela się nie liczy bo w poniedziałek trzeba wstać
<gmiazreclian> To korzystaj, póki masz dzień lenia :P .
<Belzebub> ave!
<gmiazreclian> Cześć.
<gmiazreclian> Mam wrażenie, że to Twoje przywitanie urwało w połowie, patrząc na Twego nicka ;) .
<Belzebub> hehe
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-19
<matti__> żyjecie?
<Dreadlish> nope
<Dreadlish> umarliśmy
<CookieM> ale co to za życie
<gjm> życie jest nobelon
<jacekn> ledwo ale zyje
<milosz96> hej, cześć. piszę sobie program który będzie zbierał różne dane na temat systemu a potem je przetwarzał. Mam problem z uzyskaniem aktualnego obciążenia procesora, wszsytkie znane mi metody pokazują średnie obiciążenie. Ktoś ma pomysł jak to zrobić?
<mati75> sudo apt-get install htop
<milosz96> bawiłem się htopem ale w jaki sporób mogę zapisać dane z htopa do pliku?
<mati75> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/output-of-htop-in-a-file-874872/#post4324651
<mati75> https://www.google.pl/search?client=opera&q=htop+to+file&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
 * mati75 sobie testuje xfwm4 w lubuntu: http://192-168-1-1.pl:8888/dupa/2014-01-19-125215_1024x768_scrot.png
<matti__> i co powiesz o xfwm?
<Dreadlish> mati75: lxde z xfwmem? ;d
<mati75> Dreadlish: fajnie chodzi, nie trzeba comptona do efektów
<Belzebub> Witam ;)
<gmiazreclian> O, jak ładnie. Witaj!
<Belzebub> jacekowski: mam, sprawę,
<Belzebub> jacekowski: mogę na priva?
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> ale szybko
<jacekowski> bo ja zaraz spac ide
<gjm> kurde, chciałem po "no" napisać że odpisałeś mu po angielsku
<jacekowski> w ogole, chiny sa straszne
<jacekowski> tu jest takie zanieczyszczenie powietrza ze dzisiaj dopiero mozna bylo wyjsc gdzies na dwor
<jacekowski> na dluzej
<jacekowski> bo zaczelo wiac i to rozwialo
<jacekowski> ale z rana jeszcze widocznosc byla z 20m
<TheNumb> jacekowski: smog? <:
<jacekowski> ta
<Dreadlish> najpierw uk, teraz chiny
<Dreadlish> jeszcze troche i jacekowski wyląduje w korei płn
<jacekowski> 3 dni temu to nawet noc spedzilismy w fabryce bo nawet taksowki nie jezdzily
<jacekowski> tak zle bylo
<jacekowski> a hotele i fabryki i wszystko maja filtrowana wentylacje
<jacekowski> ide spac
<TheNumb> jacekowski: daleko masz do łóżka, że musisz iść?
<jacekowski> z jakies poltora metra
<jacekowski> moglbym sie w sumie czolgac jakby trzeba bylo
<matti__> Czy da się uruchomić steama na debianie testing z kartą ATI?
<TheNumb> matti__: jak Ci działają sterowniki to czemu nie?
<TheNumb> Steam wisi w testingu.
<matti__> Wyskakuje mi błąd http://pastebin.com/CJAuaT7j
<matti__> dodałem architekturę 32 bitową zainstalowałem
<matti__> i ten błąd mi wyskakuję
<matti__> szukam w googlu a tam jakieś rozwiązania dla NVIDII
<matti__> sterowniki fglrx
<TheNumb> matti__: libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 masz?
<matti__> Tak
<matti__> jeśli twoja odpowiedź jest nie wiem to i tak dziękuję za pomoc:)
<TheNumb> matti__: ja nie miałem takich problemów :<
<TheNumb> matti__: spróbuj przekonfigurować fglrxy
<matti__> tzn.?
<TheNumb> Powinno zrobić symlinka do 32 bitowego libgl
<matti__> przez amdccc
<TheNumb> dpkg-reconfigure fglrx-driver
<matti__> wydaje mi się, że nie mam tego pliku
<matti__> właściwie to tej biblioteki
<kklimonda> a masz libgl1-fglrx-glx:i386 zainstalowane?
<matti__> TheNumb: masz KDE i ATI oraz nowego Debiana testing?
<kklimonda> bo fglrx nie korzysta z mesy raczej
<matti__> no masz rację
<matti__> szukam
<TheNumb> kklimonda: nooo :D
<TheNumb> Nie pomyślałem o tym.
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> A to o to właśnie chodzi.
<matti__> mam wersję 64 bitową
<kklimonda> no to jeszcze 32 bitową potrzebujesz
<TheNumb> kklimonda: ty to jesteś :D
<kklimonda> ostatnio robiłem to samo z nvidią ;)
<matti__> no dzięki za pomoc już testuję
<matti__> Poszło
<matti__> dziękuje za pomoc wszędzie tylko ta nvidia była więc ciężko się do czegoś dogrzebać ;)
<matti__> jeśli chciałbym udostępniać pliki komputerom w sieci lokalnej to jaki dobry program czy też protokół polecacie?
<TheNumb> matti__: jakie systemy operacyjne?
<matti__> chodzi przede wszystkim o prędkość transferu plików
<matti__> windows linux
<TheNumb> Jak windows to możesz spróbować sambę <:
<gjm> rumbę i zumbę
<matti__> potem tango i cha cha ;)
<matti__> i taniec z gwiazdami 23
<matti__> a dobry konfigurator samby najlepiej z gui
<TheNumb> chyba gwizdami
<TheNumb> matti__: firefox
<TheNumb> <:
<matti__> tylko nie mówcie kate ;)
<TheNumb> albo inne chrome
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> i tutoriale
<TheNumb> matti__: kwrite
<matti__> nano w konsoli też daje radę ;P
<TheNumb> ed
<matti__> chyba vim jeszcze
<TheNumb> ed
<TheNumb> ?
<matti__> o tym nawet nie słyszałem :)
<TheNumb> ?
<matti__> ??
<TheNumb> ?
<gjm> TheNumb: jeszcze jeden
<TheNumb> gjm: hmm?
<matti__> klawiatura Ci się zacieła?
<gjm> zgadnij
<matti__> nie strasz :)
<TheNumb> gjm: abuser
<gjm> życie
<TheNumb> W debianie chyba jednak nie przejdzie upstart <:
<Quintasan> Są jacyś Ruby eksperci?
<TheNumb> nvll:
<TheNumb> ^
<nvll> Quintasan: ja znam troche ruby
<TheNumb> Quintasan: paczkujesz smoke? :D
<gjm> ruby, ruby, ruby rydz
<TheNumb> juby juby juby
<TheNumb> Fetching 36276 patches.
<TheNumb> ;_;
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Nie xD
<nvll> to mow o co chodzi
<TheNumb> Quintasan: mów albo Ciebie znajdę w C-13 <:
<Quintasan> a
<Quintasan> tak
<Quintasan> Ogólnie to robię masowy pobieracz obrazków i chcę dać możliwość ustawiania interwału
<TheNumb> Quintasan: pajton
<nvll> Quintasan: clockwork
<TheNumb> urllib2
<TheNumb> +magia
<Quintasan> HURR
<Quintasan> nie to
<Quintasan> czekajcie chwilę
<TheNumb> Quintasan: koniec czasu
<Quintasan> Zastanawiam się jak w jakiś sensowny sposób sprawdzić czy jest drugi argument, jak jest to czy da się go w sensowy sposób przekształcić na Integer
<Quintasan> jak nie to daj 60
<nvll> param ||= 60
<nvll> jak param == nil to ustawi 60
<Quintasan> a jak param "a"
<Quintasan> to mi "a" wstawi do delaya
<nvll> to daj jeszcze param.to_i
<Quintasan> rzuci 0
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Quintasan: to sprawdź jakiego typu jest param <:
<nvll> to sprawdz czy to klasa fixnum
<nvll> param.instance_of? Fixnum
<Quintasan> Użyję OptParse xD
<TheNumb> yyy... ._.
<TheNumb> Tak to jest jak się student bierze do programowania :D
<Quintasan> No kurde
<Quintasan> A masz lepszy pomysł oprócz dziwnych hacków?
<TheNumb> Jakich dziwnych hacków?
<TheNumb> ._.
<Quintasan> IMO jak ktoś nie umie czytać to program powinien kazać mu spieprzać
<TheNumb> Quintasan: no to jak będzie jeden argument, to program powinien się wysypać <:
<Quintasan> Nie, powinien wziąć 60 sekund
<TheNumb> Nie, wysypać
<TheNumb> :D
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Also, robię to bo sesja
<Quintasan> Nie ma lepszej pory na robienie programów do własnego użytku niż sesja
 * Quintasan oddala się w poszukiwaniu cukru
<Quintasan> TheNumb: A Ty jak chcesz mnie znaleźć, to C-13 w boksie 3.21 często jestem
<Quintasan> xD
<TheNumb> Tam nie jest przypadkiem ASI?
<Quintasan> No elo.
<matti__> używa tu ktoś kde?
<TheNumb> wondpie
<matti__> muszę powiedzieć, że ta wersja 4.11 jest mniej stabilna niż wcześniejsza 4.10
<TheNumb> matti__: zależy kto buduje <:
<TheNumb> Dla mnie 4.11 było tak samo stabilne jak 4.10
<TheNumb> 4.12 nie próbowałem
<kklimonda> ble kde :(
<TheNumb> ble unity
<kklimonda> no, tylko os X :(
<matti__> bawił się ktoś cgminer-em?
<Dreadlish> a co tu sie bawić]
<Dreadlish> odpalasz i leci
<matti__> sypie errorami bo mi gpu nie widzi
<nvll> musisz kupic nowe gpu
<matti__>  [2014-01-19 21:17:10] Started cgminer 3.8.2
<matti__>  [2014-01-19 21:17:11] KnC spi: Can not open SPI device /dev/spidev1.0: No
<matti__>  file or directory
<matti__>  [2014-01-19 21:17:11] BlackArrowBitFuryGPIO failed to modprobe i2c-bcm2708
<matti__> 6) - you need to be root?
<matti__>  [2014-01-19 21:17:12] No devices detected!
<matti__>  [2014-01-19 21:17:12] Waiting for USB hotplug devices or press q to quit
<matti__>  [2014-01-19 21:17:12] Probing for an alive pool
<matti__> przepraszam
<matti__> http://pastebin.com/vjFqTk31
<matti__> miało być tak
<TheNumb> matti__: a masz gpu które umie opencl?
<matti__> hd7770 powinno chyba umieć
<TheNumb> matti__: a, chyba od wersji 3.7 już nie ma opencl
<TheNumb> ściągnij jakieś 3.6
<TheNumb> ;]
<Dreadlish> co kurwa
<Dreadlish> whoops
<TheNumb> :D
<Dreadlish> 3.8 nie potrafi scrypta
<TheNumb> a, tak
<Dreadlish> ale wszystko działa na opencl
<TheNumb> pomyliło mi się :D
<TheNumb> no, scrypta nie ma w 3.8
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> gjm: no nie?
<gjm> nie no
<TheNumb> gjm: czyń swoją powinność
<matti__> Dreadlish: mówisz 3.6 cgminer?
<TheNumb> matti__: jakie mu dajesz argumenty?
<Dreadlish> matti__: nie, mówie, że masz dobry, tylko nie masz zainstalowanego fglrxa pewnie
<Dreadlish> albo musisz odpalić z roota czy coś
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ma.
<TheNumb> gjm: yyy, przecież nie miałem vojsa
<gjm> I w dalszym ciągu nie masz.
<gjm> handluj z tym
<TheNumb> matti__: a co mówi cgminer -n?
<matti__> a no mam
<TheNumb> O, ubuntu 13.04 niedługo umiera.
<matti__> http://pastebin.com/9pfEFFWH
<TheNumb> matti__: ściągnąłeś gotową binarkę czy co?
<Dreadlish> ściągnąłeś pewnie na asice...
<matti__> z repo debiana
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Może ktoś źle skomplikował.
<Dreadlish> http://github.com/ckolivas/cgminer
<Dreadlish> polecam
<TheNumb> cgminer (3.8.2-3) unstable; urgency=low
<TheNumb>   * Update debian/news about dropping support for GPU mining
<TheNumb> pozdrawiam
<matti__> fgl_glxgears śmiga więc sterowniki są
<Dreadlish> no tak
<TheNumb> (:
<Dreadlish> jak wywalili scrypta to po co komu gpu
<matti__> TheNumb: Dzięki
<Dreadlish> przecież asice są
<matti__> a jak jest szybciej gpu czy te asice?
<TheNumb> zależy
<Dreadlish> zależy pod co
<TheNumb> Jaki algorytm
<Dreadlish> na sha jest mnóstwo asiców
<Dreadlish> na scrypta nie ma
<Dreadlish> ale na scrypta trzeba 3.7.2
<Dreadlish> a na co innego cgminer nie robi
<TheNumb> albo bfgminer
<matti__> czyli w 3.7.2 są jeszcze gpu?
<Dreadlish> w 3.8.0 też
<Dreadlish> ale co chcesz kopać?
<matti__> szczerze to nie wiem
<TheNumb> cygana
<Dreadlish> to sie dowiedz co chcesz kopać
<Dreadlish> potem poczytaj i instaluj
<matti__> stwierdziłem że kilka tych wirtualnych jednostek czy podjednostek by się przydało
<TheNumb> matti__: teraz się nie opłaca kopać.
<Dreadlish> to za późno
<TheNumb> Więcej wydasz na prunt
<TheNumb> Chyba, że pokopiesz w jakiejś nowej walucie.
<matti__> nie mówię że to ma mi śmigać
<matti__> cały czas
<TheNumb> matti__: to nie jest tak hop-siup
<TheNumb> W parę minut nic nie wykopiesz
<TheNumb> W parę godzin też
<matti__> no wiem że trzeba na to czasu
<matti__> zdaję sobie z tego sprawę
 * TheNumb nakopał primecoinów i czeka aż będą miały jakąś wartość.
<matti__> może nie do końca wiem ile tego czasu trzeba
<TheNumb> I infinitecoinów też trochę mam <:
<matti__> to dobrze
<matti__> właśnie w takim celu by co nieco mieć tych walut sobie pokopię nieco
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: ile masz primków?
<matti__> może to i nieco naiwne
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: mao
<matti__> ale co tam
<Dreadlish> czyli ile? :D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: kilkadziesiąt
<matti__> tse tung?
<TheNumb> Tylko nie wiem gdzie się wala portfel :D
<Dreadlish> kilkadziesiąt*0.00383btc
<matti__> TheNumb: ja poszukam ;)
<Dreadlish> kilkadziesiąt*6.8$
<Dreadlish> looks like troche kasy.
<TheNumb> mao
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: dalej nie wiem gdzie jest portfel :D
<TheNumb> Gdzieś leży w kontenerze truecrypt.
<nvll> A ja mam ledwie kilka btc
<matti__> Missing required libcurl dev >= 7.18.2
<TheNumb> matti__: libcurl4-openssl-dev
<matti__> właśnie nie wiedziałem które nagłówki zainstalować
<matti__> Dziękuję
<TheNumb> pinć złoty
<ftpd> "ledwie kilka btc"?
<ftpd> Ziom, to są ciężkie tysiące złotych.
<jacekowski> niedlugo
<jacekowski> w koncu musi pasc
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-12
<jacekowski> 1st
<TheNumb> http://beta.elementaryos.org/
<grek> czesc mam taka sytacje- zaktualizowalem Visual Paradigm do wersji 12 i przestal sie uruchamiac to aplikaccja w java, w gogogle nic nie znalazlem jak to zdiagnozowac
<grek> gdzie to moze miec jakis log czy cos - odpalany z terminala nie daje zadengo komunikatu nic sie nie pokazuje
<grek> ale proces jak by szedl terminal nie zwraca kursora
<jacekowski> popatrz co go odpala
<jacekowski> bo to pewnie skrypt basha
<jacekowski> i pewnie przekierowywuje wyjscie do /dev/null
<grek> ok znalazlem loga
<grek> i naprawilem jest ok
<grek> dzieki za odpowiedz
<elbow> co daje zaktualizowanie jądra, czy warto je uaktualnić do najnowszej wersji i czy spodziewać się problemów?
<jacekn> elbow: zalezy co rozumiesz przes "zaktualiwanie"
<jacekn> elbow: jesli to jadro z dystrubucji to zwykle sa tam latki bezpieczenstwa tylko
<elbow> jacekn: to: http://www.linux.pl/?id=news&show=6653
<jacekn> elbow: a jesli zupelnie nowa wersja to czesto sa zmiany typu obsluga nowego sprzetu, lepsze wsparcie tego co jest, czasem jest tez szybsze
<elbow> no z 3.13 do 3.18 to chyba jest jakiś skok?
<jacekn> elbow: jest bardzo duzy
<elbow> warto?
<jacekn> nie warto. Warto zostac przy tym co masz z dystrybucji
<jacekn> bo masz wsparcie i jest testowane
<elbow> jacekn: ogólnie mam problem z modemem gsm huawei e398, rozłącza mi go, a potem ponownie zaczyna działać dopiero po restarcie systemu, słyszałem że aktualizacja kernela oze pomóc
<elbow> może*
<jacekn> no moze, w tym wypadku jak Ci cos nie dziala to mozesz sprobowac
<jacekn> elbow: zglos bug na launchpad (albo moze juz jest jakis). Czesto ktos Ci powie w ktorej wersji jest naprawiony
<jacekn> i mozesz sobie zainstalowac jadro w ktorym dziala
 * jacekn afk
<elbow> tzn czytałem też o wvdial, że powinienem tego użyć ale nie bardzo wiem jak go poprawnie skonfigurować
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> lepiej powod znalezc rozlaczania...
<drathir> nie jestem pewien ale mozliwe, ze ten e398 o ile dobrze pamietam na 11.04 mi dzialal... sprawdz zasieg tez..m
<drathir> elbow: nie mow, ze jakos przez wine sie laczysz o ile to mozliwe w ogole... networkmanager tez powinien normalnie dzialac... sprawdz dokladnie czy apn sie zgadza, zeby nie miec niespodzianek pienieznych...
<elbow> drathir: zasięg jest ok, tylko jak go wyjmę i ponownie włożę to się nie połączy, chyba że zrobię świeży res
<elbow> nie, normalnie przez network managera
<drathir> elbow: no a rozlaczasz sie przed odlaczeniem modemu?
<elbow> tzn? w jaki sposób?
<drathir> usbmodeswitch pamietam ze czasem z reki musialem inicjowac...
<elbow> a ten wvdial? bawić sie tym?
<elbow> jak sie obejść z usbmodeswitch?
<drathir> w polaczeniach i rozlacz to polaczenie, bo jak przy aktywnym to moze wisiec jeszcze jakis czas interface zanim timeout zlapie czy cos w tym stylu...
<drathir> elbow: mozesz sie pobawic, ale nm i tak tego uzywa...
<drathir> bo ten modem, o ile to ten ma tez pamiec jako pendrak moze dzialac i jak sie nie przelaczy w tryb modemu to polaczenia nie bedziesz mogl nawiazac...
<elbow> aha, czyli trzeba wyłączyć z niego pendrive'a?
<drathir> elbow: nom ten usbmodeswitch przelacza z usb domyslnego do trybu modemowego...
<elbow> drathir: ok, dzięki, wystarczy usbmodeswitch, czy jeszcze dodatkowe parametry?
<drathir> elbow: usbmodeswitch jak go w odpowiedni tryb przelaczy to networkmanager normalnie go wykryc powinien, o ile to to...
<elbow> ale networkmanager go wykrywa, łączy sie tylko chciałbym żeby było tak, że łączy sie od razu bez żadnego gadania ilekroć go podłącze
<drathir> elbow: aaa... to jak widzi masz zaznaczone autopolaczenie?
<elbow> nie widziałem nigdzie takiej opcji
<drathir> jako root pod nazwa polaczenia nie ma czasem? ale juz nie pamietam dokladnie jak sie nazywalo...
<drathir> ewentualnie ifplugd sie jakos moze moznaby bawic...
<drathir> tylko nie wiem czy zadziala na modem gsm...
<elbow> drathir: no tak, też nie sądzę
<m477_> ma ktos moze doswiadczenie w pisaniu listow motywacyjnych? :P
<gjm> nie
<m477_> ;/
<Ashiren> po uj
<m477_> czasem wymagaja
<Ashiren> czyli nie warto tam pracowac
<m477_> hehe, dobre
<TheNumb> m477_: chcę pracować bo potrzebne mi wasze szekle.
<TheNumb> powinno być ok
<m477_> moze w mcdonalds
<TheNumb> m477_: no, jak chcesz do macdolansa, to potrzebujesz wyższe wykształcenie.
<TheNumb> Nie dla Ciebie :(
<m477_> =/
<Ashiren> ja tam zawsze slaby bylem z literatury
<drathir> ciekawe jaka reakcja by byla gdyby cos w stylu planowania inwigilacji firmy i zalozenia wlasnej po zdobytym doswiadczeniu w takim liscie...
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Przynajmniej by wiedział czy w ogóle czytają.
<drathir> no dokladnie...
<Wizard> Windows rzondzi!
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> wiemy
<TheNumb> Cześć, Wizard
<Wizard> Cześć, TheNumb.
<Wizard> Co słychać?
<Wizard> Na Unoobtu?
<Ashiren> ubuntu.de
<Ashiren> po obrazkach widac jaki to system
<Ashiren> :J
<TheNumb> linuks - system operacyjny klaunów
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Dobre
<m477_> łubudububuntu
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-13
<grek> czesc
<grek> mam dziwne zachowanie cordova - czesc phonegap - zainstalowalem zgodnie z manualem przez npm, zainstalowalo sie ale nic nie zwraca tak to wyglda
<grek> http://wklej.org/id/1593693/
<grek> rozumie ktos moze z czego to moze wynikac i dlaczego zadne polecenie nic niie zwraca - np cordova sdfsdfdf - daje nic :(
<grek> zadnego bledu
<gjm> programista mocno
<grek> ok mam rozwiazanie - to standardowy blad po poprawnej instlaacji niczego nie widac http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22428373/cordova-and-phonegap-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04
<quryt> witam
<quryt> potrzebuje porady
<quryt> grzebie na google i nie moge znalezc jak zmodyfikowac mc
<quryt> tzn kolor tla kolor napisow kolor zaznaczenia
<quryt> niby wyczytalem ze w pliku ini w seskcji color ale po ponownym uruchomieniu mc nie ma zmian a plik ini sie nadpisuje z pustymi wartosciami w sekcji color
<Ashiren> hm
<Ashiren> qurty a czy mc --colors normal=green dziala?
<quryt> dziala
<Ashiren> moze jakis alias nadpisuje
<Ashiren> poza tym jest to sekcja [Colors] a pod nia base_color=
<quryt> wiem
<quryt> teraz zrobilem tak jak mi podales zapisalem ustawienia a po uruchomieniu mc bez parametrow stadardowe kolory
<drathir> ciekawe czy z wylaczonym mc edytowane .config/mc/ini ?
<drathir> malpki na plecy...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-14
<Novice201y> Cześć. Czego używacie do połączeń SSH?
<BlessJah> klienta ssh, openssh dokładnie
<Novice201y> BlessJah: Dlaczego?
<Ashiren> bo pralka ciezko sie polaczyc
<Wizard> Cześć
<gjm> No cześć.
<BlessJah> a to są jakieś inne popularne klienty?
<Wizard> putty
<Ashiren> kitty
<BlessJah> Wizard: jedyne jakie znam* to openssh, putty i dropbear
<BlessJah> *mam na mysli klienty desktopowe
<Ashiren> a sa niedekstopowe?
<BlessJah> chociażby telefony
<BlessJah> zatrzęsienie aplikacji dla androida, pare dla WP, s2putty dla symbiana, klienty pisane w javie, na upartego pyssh i inne biblioteki mozna podciągnąć
<gjm> 08:31      BlessJah │ a to są jakieś inne popularne klienty?
<gjm> >zatrzęsienie aplikacji
<BlessJah> gjm: co innego popularne a co innego istniejące
<BlessJah> gjm: https://play.google.com/store/search?q=ssh%20client&c=apps
<BlessJah> ponad 100 ma ocenę 4+
<Ashiren> pewnie kupione
<Ashiren> :v
<Wizard> Po co o tym gadacie, skoro on już poszł?
<BlessJah> Wizard: gdyby nie ta rozmowa, kanał by był martwy dopóki nie wróciłby inny noob z równie bezsensownym pytaniem
<Wizard> Bieda
<Wizard> :P
<BlessJah> irc umiera
<mati75> nie
<mati75> głupota żyje
<BlessJah> ciekawe czy obecnie jest więcej użytkowników i większy ruch niż kiedyś
<BlessJah> z jednej strony irc dogorywa, z drugiej więcej osób ma internet
<jacekowski> ale irca coraz mniej ludzi yzywa
<jacekowski> wiekszosc to martwe sesje
<jacekowski> albo botnety
<Wizard> botnety?
<BlessJah> zarządzanie botnetem przez irca
<Wizard> Bosko.
<Wizard> Na pewno banex to jest taki botnet.
<gjm> ;D
<kazia> alo :)
<kazia> kolezanka poprosila mnie o wgranie jej linuxa. Ma jakiegos lapka z win7, zaraz podam co to.
<kazia> Nie znam sie na win7 (naprawde) chce zainstalowac system (moze minta?) obok tej windy.
<kazia> Albo druga mozliwosc, czy mozna niejako zgrac ta winde cala z tym co tam jest? I sobie gdzies trzymac na plytce czy pendrive do instalacji jakby co.
<kazia> Komp kolezanka ma na jakichs dziwnych zasadach (np zeby zainstalowac system od nowa musi gdzie tam jechac bo to z jakiegos programu szkolnego jest)
<kazia> I na wszelki wypadek przydaloby sie zostawic ta winde na plytce. Dysk wyczyscic i tylko minta zainstalowac albo co innego.
<ftpd> Norton ghost.
<ftpd> Albo na chama dd możesz sobie zrobić dumpa partycji.
<kazia> to jest lenovo x220
<Ashiren> albo poprostu zaorac win7
<Wizard> kazia: Zrób obraz, tak jak powiedzieli.
<Wizard> Nie wiem, czy w 2015 roku multiboot ma sens.
<kazia> Wizard, dokladnie. Chce tylko jednego sysa. winda zostanie gdzies jakby z tego programu okazalo sie ze to potrzebne czy cos (ja watpie, ale lepiej miec)
<Wizard> To zrób obraz ghostem albo clonezillą
<Wizard> A czemu chcesz koleżance instalować linuksa?
<Wizard> Chciała, bo ty chcesz?
<Wizard> :P
<kazia> Ujme to tak ze ja wkurza ta winda bo muli itd.
<ftpd> Czyli chciała, bo Ty chcesz.
<kazia> A mi bedzie latwiej (nie bedzie mnie meczyc zeby jej pomagac z winda ktorej ja nie uzywam)
<Wizard> kazia: Na wszelki wypadek: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5BV5A7C99Y
<kazia> Wizard, znam to :) Ciezko odmowic kumpeli
<kazia> ten lapek nie ma cd, jakies chyba bardzie cos nowszego core i5 pisze na nalepce
<Wizard> Ja rozumiem. Tylko zastanów się nad instalowaniem linuksa komuś, kto go tak naprawdę nie chce :|
<gjm> <bardzie cos nowszego>
<kazia> gjm, ja mam takie zlomy ze to dla mnie jest nowe ;)
<kazia> Wizard, kolezanka juz dzialala na libreoffice itd. Poradzi sobie :D A jak nie to cos jej pomoge jak bede umiala
<kazia> Jak mam architekture wybrac dla tego kompa?
<kazia> http://clonezilla.org/downloads/download.php?branch=stable
<ftpd> 64.
<Wizard> kazia: LibreOffice ok, a jak będzie chciała zagrać w IcyTower? Zainstalować programik z uczelni albo coś?
<ftpd> Skoro i5.
<Wizard> Tja, amd64.
<ftpd> Wizard: Podpiąć się do eduroam.
<kazia> Wizard, to nie ten target. To ticzerka jest. To co ona potrzebuje co dziala na winde da sie odpalic na wine (a jest tego naprawde malo)
<Wizard> Co to, przepraszam, jest ticzerka?
<kazia> Jakis programik do sprawdzianow
<kazia> Nauczycielka
<Wizard> Niedługo nie będę się w stanie dogadać we własnym kraju :)
<Wizard> Czas spakować manatki i wyjeżdżać.
<Wizard> :P
<kazia> dobra czyli amd64 sciagam
<Wizard> Próbowałem z mamą tego samego, jak się xp skończyło. Linuksy, dupuksy. Skończyło się na kupnie ramu i licencji na win 7 ;]
<Wizard> No ale rób jak chcesz.
<gjm> >ticzerka
<gjm> co
<Wizard> Modnie, nie?
<kazia> Daje sobie rady z ubuntu np jak czasem pozyczam jej kompa bo swoj zostawi w szkole. W sensie obslugi filmow i poklikania po sieci zeby cos tam wyszukac czy jakies e-dzienniki porobic.
<Wizard> No to spoko.
<Wizard> Jedziesz :)
<kazia> Nawet pod nia mam na tym lapku skad pisze jaki program do sprawdzianow
<kazia> *jakis
<gjm> e-dżurnale
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Program do sprawdzianów? :>
<ftpd> Lepiej mi powiedzcie, dlaczego jak bootuję 14.04 po pxe, to się bootuje i robi sieciówce link-state down.
<Wizard> Jak przypomina mi się, jak pomagałem mamie zrozumieć program "Ocena opisowa", to żyć się odechciewa.
<Wizard> ftpd: network-manager?
<jacekowski> pokazac trzeba jej http://xkcd.com/627/
<kazia> Wizard, tak do spr. Taka juz wygoda. zaznacza sobie opcje ktore zadanko i 5min i ma spr gotowy do wydruku.
<ftpd> Wizard: Jaki network manager? Mam zabootowany podstawowy busybox
<Wizard> A baza tych sprawdzianów w necie.
<gjm> hrhr
<jacekowski> ftpd: ale masz pewnie to gowno co sie nazywa systemd
<Wizard> Szkoła w dobie internetu jest prosta!
<ftpd> jacekowski: W ubuntu 14.04? Nie.
<Wizard> No jak nie?
<ftpd> To jest w ogole nowy HP, ktorego musze bootowac z legacy biosem, bo inaczej mam uefi.
<ftpd> ;-)
<kazia> Wizard, ona twierdzi ze uczy takich matolow ze nie znajda sobie tego w sieci. To jaki prog. co robi nowa era - takie wydanictwo.
<Wizard> Kojarzę z nazwy.
<ftpd> jacekowski: daj mi zrodlo, ze w 14.04 z defaulta jest systemd
<kazia> Ide zrobic kawy bo literowki robie ;)
<Wizard> Smacznego.
<ftpd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/490946/is-ubuntu-14-04-using-systemd
<jacekowski> ftpd: wiele innych rzeczy ktore moga sieciowke wylaczac nie ma
<ftpd> http://i.imgur.com/Ya6reQM.png
<ftpd> W ogole jest zabawnie
<ftpd> A na switchu:
<ftpd> Gi1/0/11                     notconnect   202          auto   auto 1000BaseX
<ftpd> Hmm. Moge sie zabootowac z plyty, a z niej odpalic network install po kickstarcie?
<jacekowski> em50?
<jacekowski> i em49?
<jacekowski> to jakies bsdbuntu?
<ftpd> Nie, to 14.04 na Broadcomach 10G
<jacekowski> ale to 20 minut po boocie sie robi
<ftpd> Co?
<ftpd> link down?
<ftpd> Nie, od razu
<ftpd> sprobuje zabotowac z plyty z ks
<jacekowski> ja tam widze ze przy 8.6 inicjalizuje sieciowke
<jacekowski> potem przy 8.8 stwierdza ze link jest not ready (normalne), potem przy 9.07 sie laczy
<ftpd> i mu sie udaje przy 12.4
<ftpd> Jeszcze jest szansa, że to ipxe coś ścierwi
<jacekowski> hmmm potem jest em49
<jacekowski> 2x
<jacekowski> tak jakby 2x ja inicjalizowalo
<ftpd> No, em49 to takie 'eth0'.
<jacekowski> bo masz 9.8 i 12.11
<jacekowski> dwa razy ta sama sieciowka inicjalizowana
<ftpd> A, wiem co to to 20 min po boocie
<ftpd> robiłem shut/noshut po stronie switcha
<ftpd> że się magicznie podniesie
<ftpd> Anyway, linka nie ma na switchu.
<jacekowski> w ogole?
<ftpd> [12:39:30]  <ftpd>	Gi1/0/11                     notconnect   202          auto   auto 1000BaseX
<ftpd> No wkleiłem.
<jacekowski> bo linux twierdzi ze link jest
<ftpd> No, twierdzi. Ale to nieprawda.
<jacekowski> a lampki sie swieca?
<ftpd> Nie ma mnie fizycznie w serwerowni. Ale ufam switchowi - skoro notconnect, to notconnect.
<ftpd> poza tym, jakby to bylo przeklamanie, to by ping dochodzil po recznym ustawieniu ip, nie? ;-)
<jacekowski> a ja ufam linuxowi, skoro link up to link up
<jacekowski> moze switch ma problem
<jacekowski> albo na zle porty patrzysz
<jacekowski> ale zreszta, skoro robienie shutdown/no shutdown powodowalo reakcje po stronie linuxa
<jacekowski> to sie musialo rozlaczac
<jacekowski> wymus na porcie 100Mbit i zobacz co linux wynegocjuje
<ftpd> Port w switchu jest 1G i tak
<jacekowski> ale ustaw na 100 tymczasowo i zobacz czy linux dalej bedzie twierdzil ze gigabit czy ze 100
<jacekowski> bo jak stwierdzi ze 100, to znaczy ze negocjacja MII dziala i jest link
<ftpd> Sieciowcy mi mowia wlasnie, ze to moze byc problem, ze sie probuje na 10g znegocjowac
<ftpd> Nie wiem, jak wymusic sieciowce 1G
<ftpd> Po stronie linuksa.
<ftpd> Nie mam tam ethtoola
<jacekowski> bez ethtoola to jestes w dupie
<jacekowski> chyba ze bedzie jakas opcja w module
<jacekowski> ale nie ma takiej
<jacekowski> ale skoro link jest na gigabit to link jest na gigabit
<ftpd> Ale switch się wtedy gubi.
<ftpd> W tym problem.
<ftpd> O.
<ftpd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1370716
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1370716 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "port 1 of bl460c Gen9 can not get IP" [Medium,Fix released]
<ftpd> Ja mam z pxe kernela 3.13.0-24.
<ftpd> Pierdolę to, instaluję z płytki. Nie mam czasu siedzieć nad jednym smutnym ubuntu, bo jakieś lamusy sobie gen9 zamówiły, mimo że dział infrastruktury oficjalnie nie wspiera ;-)
<ftpd> Z płytki jest 3.13.0-32.
<ftpd> Świeże iso z ubuntu.com
<jacekowski> ciekawe jak switch ocenia stan linku
<ftpd> Instalujac z plytki tez nie mam sieci
<ftpd> Ale spoko, sprobuje po instalacji ethtoolem wynegocjowac
<ftpd> i wtedy podbic kernel
<ftpd> jacekowski: ej
<ftpd> jacekowski: http://i.imgur.com/7yLXEMC.png
<ftpd> On łapie 1000
<jacekowski> no mowilem
<jacekowski> poczytaj o tym bugu
<ftpd> No to czemu nie ma linka niby?
<jacekowski> http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/358990/
<jacekowski> This avoids clearing the RX polarity setting in KR mode when polarity lane
<jacekowski> is swapped, as otherwise this will result in failed link.
<jacekowski> dlatego tez mowilem, ustaw 100 na switchu i zobacz co sie stanie
<ftpd> Podniosłem mu sieć na drugiej sieciówce.
<ftpd> podbiję kernel do 3.13.0.-44
<ftpd> i zonbaczymy
<ftpd> Zadziałało.
<ftpd> Puszczę deployment z tej drugiej sieciówki, żeby ręcznie naszych firmowych kluczy itp nie dorzucać
<ftpd> Poniżej kernela -37 psuje.
<drathir> ftpd: z ciekawosci co to za sprzet?
<ftpd> drathir: HP Proliant BL460c Gen9
<ftpd> W skrócie, najnowszy typ blade hp.
<drathir> ftpd: to sie wykosztowali zapewne...
<ftpd> Koło 30k.
<ftpd> Normalnie. Tyle to ksoztuje.
<drathir> nom fakt tanie to to nie jest 3k $
<ftpd> No ale wiesz, w dużej firmie to nie są pieniądze.
<ftpd> Ja mam pod sobą kilkadziesiąt takich zabawek.
<ftpd> Jak nie kilkaset.
<Emru> Dzień dobry
<Emru> Może mi ktoś odpowiedzieć na parę pytań dot. instalacji Ubuntu?
<Dread> no nikt nie broni.
<drathir> ftpd: za granica to fakt, ale w polsce? nie jest tak ze oszczedzaja na czym sie tylko da i trzeba cos z niczego robic? czy to moze od firmy zalezy?
<ftpd> drathir: Pracuję w Polsce i mam taki sprzęt. Jasne, patrzy się na koszty, ale nie postawimy allegro na pctach z mediamarktu, nie?
<ftpd> drathir: Inaczej to ujmę: jeżeli jest uzasadniona potrzeba kupienia sprzętu o określonych 'warunkach' (tak technicznych, w sensie procki/ram, jak i spełniających jakieśtam normy bycia wystarczająco 'enterprise' jak chociażby sensowny remote management i możliwości konfiguracyjne), to się go kupuje. A dobry sprzęt nie kosztuje 1000 pln.
<ftpd> Kupiliśmy rozwiązanie X, okazało się do bani na dłuższą metę, to więcej takiego nie bierzemy.
<ftpd> Chociażby intel modular server. Strasznie fajne pudełko, jak masz małą firmę i potrzebujesz odrobinkę sensownej technologii. Wtedy jak nie działa, może się 'informatyk' zapiąć monitorem i zobaczyć. Jak się okazało, że zdalna konsola odpala się w 10% prób, to więcej czegoś takiego nie weźmiemy, bo nie jest sensownie zarządzalne.
<ftpd> Albo o, switche w tym IMS. Konfiguruje się z kretyńskiego gui. Jak masz dwa vlany, ustawiasz je raz i działa, jest spoko. Jak się sieć dynamicznie zmienia, trzeba ciągle grzebać w konfiguracji portów, to kretyńskie gui jest za mało wygodne, w sensie coś, co na cisco robisz w minutę tam się klika 10.
<drathir> ftpd: no wiesz polak potrafi, wiec w polsce by mnie to szczerze nmowiac nawet nie zdziwilo ;p ale fakt bezpieczniej takze o brak zawalu na porzadnym sprzecie...
<drathir> ftpd: i to na plus, ze "gora" potrafi zrozumiec, ze jak to ma dzialac bez nerwow i problemow to jednak trzeba zainwestowac...
<ftpd> Ale nie wiem, czy zdajesz sobie sprawę ze skali. Ja nie jestem firmą na 200 osób, gdzie siedzi wąsaty Pan Prezes i trzeba go błagać o 3k $ na serwer.
<jacekowski> ftpd: a tak z ciekawosci, siedzisz w jakims biurze kilometry od serwerowni czy do serwerowni mozesz isc na piechote?
<ftpd> U nas 3k$ na serwer to nie są hajsy.
<jacekowski> czemu $?
<jacekowski> ale zreszta, troche inaczej to wyglada w firmach w ktorych podstawa dzialalnosci jest IT
<drathir> ftpd: /me tam wie, ze czesto oszczedzanie czy robienie czegos na styk potrafi sie mscic w praniu, ale nie zawsze "gora" potrafi takie cos zrozumiec, a chce zeby dzialalo...
<ftpd> jacekowski: http://shopping1.hp.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/WW-USSMBPublicStore-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewStandardCatalog-Browse?CatalogCategoryID=lC8Q7EN5Z9EAAAEucKYOlU6t
<ftpd> Temu.
<jacekowski> tzn. robia cos internetowego w internecie
<ftpd> Taki blade kosztuje 2,5k bez dysków.
<ftpd> i chyba ramu.
<ftpd> Znaczy z jakimś minimalem.
<jacekowski> a inaczej w firmach w ktorych IT jest tylko srodkiem do osiagniecia czegos
<ftpd> jacekowski: Co do pytania o odległość, według Google Maps mam 6.3 km do serwerowni, 16 minut autem.
<jacekowski> to za 1 blade?
<ftpd> No tak, przecież nie za kastę ;-)
<jacekowski> bo ja mam ibm bladecenter za ktore dalem niecaly £1k
<jacekowski> z kompletem bladeow
<ftpd> HS21?
<jacekowski> nom
<ftpd> My mieliśmy ibm bladecenter z HS21/HS22 jak ja się zatrudniałem.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Teraz jeszcze trochę działa, ale no, to starocie są.
<ftpd> Dziś mija 7 lat jak tu pracuję.
<drathir> ftpd: no to kawaleczek jest drogi, jeszcze tez trzeba wziac po uwage jakie tam maja procedury bezpieczenstwa, zeby sie dostac do serwera to troszke czasu zejdzie...
<ftpd> I ja nie mówię, że to zły sprzęt. Czy tam gorszy.
<jacekowski> do zastosowan domowych to ma wystarczajaco duzo mocy
<ftpd> W enterprise masz amortyzację 40 miesięcy.
<jacekowski> i za taka cene to az grzech bylo nie brac
<ftpd> I się po prostu kupuje nowe.
<ftpd> A stare... skądś się biorą takie za niecaly £1k ;-)
<ftpd> Jasne, że ma moc.
<drathir> ftpd: gz btw... kawal czasu...
<ftpd> My zeszliśmy z IBMów na rzecz HP w blade.
<jacekowski> dlaczemu?
<ftpd> Nie umiem powiedzieć, jak zaczynałem pracę już się tlylko hp kupowało.
<ftpd> Sam widzę różnice typu 'kiepski nortel' vs 'fajne cisco' w środku.
<jacekowski> IBM blade jak ogladalem zawsze wygladaly na lepsze jesli chodzi o cena/wydajnosc
<ftpd> Ale wiem, że to wiele czynników. Ot, historyjka:
<jacekowski> a tym bardziej uzywane
<ftpd> mieliśmy kiedyś epizod z serwerami 1U i 2U Thomas-Krenn. Całkiem spoko w sumie, a stosunek wydajność/cena świetny.
<ftpd> Ale!
<ftpd> Czas montażu trzykrotnie większy niż HP. Zamiast fajnych wsuwanych szyn, co zapinasz w szafie cyk cyk, kładziesz maszynę i jechane, naście durnych maleńskich śrubeczek do wygrzebania z pudełka, dopasowania i wkręcenia, do tego szyny kiepskiej jakości i się wyginały.
<ftpd> Takie rzeczy też przemawiają w szerszej perspektywie.
<jacekowski> ale tez serwerow nie instalujesz codziennie
<ftpd> Nie mówię, że TK wyleciały za czas montażu. Ale on też miał znaczenie.
<ftpd> Hmm. U nas owszem, instalujesz.
<jacekowski> a dwa, wlozenie serwera do racku mozna dac stazyscie ktory robi za darmo
<jacekowski> po przeszkoleniu go przez 30 minut
<ftpd> Ja przez chwilę pracowałem na stanowisku second level support.
<ftpd> U nas to był taki niby-admin
<ftpd> Żeby prawdziwi admini nie robili utrzymaniówki, w stylu hasła, puszczenie ruchu, vip na loadballancerze i inne drobiazgi.
<ftpd> Tylko 'wymyślali super rzeczy'.
<ftpd> 3 dni w biurze, 2 dni w datacenter.
<ftpd> I owszem, codziennie była montażówka.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Akurat w czasie wejścia tablica.pl do nas to było, to wpadały zlecenia '26 serwerów zamontować na wczoraj'.
<drathir> ftpd: hmmm... to az tak duzej mocy potrzebuja takie serwisy jak tablica?
<ftpd> Trochę ich jest.
<jacekowski> jak masz takich programistow jacy teraz sa to trzeba w chuj serwerow
<drathir> allegro to rozumiem aukcje i co najgorsze czas kazdej aukcji to musi duze obciazenie generowac i lagow nie moze byc, ale co do tablicy to btm nie przypuszczal...
<drathir> bym*
<drathir> jacekowski: bez urazy do nikogo, ale ze w sensie tacy zli?
<jacekowski> tak
<ftpd> drathir: To trochę nie o to chodzi ;-)
<ftpd> Nie miałeś do czynienia z systemami z HA i z dużą skalą, nie?
<ftpd> Nie wypychałeś gigabajtów ruchu wychodzącego co godzinę, nie? ;-)
<ftpd> Dla Ciebie mysql to apt-get install (czy coś) i create database. A jak się zepsuje, to ojej.
<Dread> huh
<ftpd> Pamiętaj, że portów TCP jest 65536.
<ftpd> To jak chcesz obsłużyć więcej niż 65536 jednoczesnych połączeń, jak Twój serwis stanie się popularny?
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Samych wwwsów allegro jest ponad 100.
<ftpd> Tylko www.
<ftpd> Wyświetlanie strony.
<ftpd> Obrazki. To jest wyzwanie. Dostarcz klientowi szybko łądujące się obrazki. Po jeden główny i 15 miniaturek per aukcja.
<ftpd> Zrozumiesz, po co dużo serwerów w w tablicy ;-)
<BlessJah> ftpd: jakis os/distro macie i czego do orchestration uzywacie?
<jacekowski> ftpd: ale co ma ilosc portow do ilosci polaczen
<jacekowski> ftpd: jak masz jeszcze adresow ip miliony
<ftpd> Znaczy co, mam podnieść 20 adresów na maszynie? Nie, wolę postawić LB przed.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Ubuntu server.
<ftpd> BlessJah: W kilku zaszłościach są jeszcze centosy, ale malutko. No i czasami OEL, żeby był support dla Oracle.
<ftpd> Ogólnie Ubuntu 12.04/14.04.
<jacekowski> nie, znaczy sie jeden serwer z jednym adresem ip moze obsluzyc wiecej niz 65k polaczen
<Dread> się kiedyś muszę pobawić w load balancing
<jacekowski> bo moze miec wiecej niz 1 klienta
<jacekowski> i z kazdym jednym klientem moze miec 65k polaczen
<jacekowski> w ramach ustawionych ograniczen stosu tcip ip i ilosci pamieci dostepnej
<BlessJah> ftpd: a orchestration?
<jacekowski> i wydajnosci sprzetu
<ftpd> BlessJah: Puppet.
<BlessJah> testowaliscie chefa?
<ftpd> Z własnym ENC.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Tak, jeszcze jak kończyłem pracować na stanowisku monitorującego.
<ftpd> Ale puppet wygrał. Nie pytaj, czemu - to było poza moją jurysdykcją, dostałem metodą prawdy objawionej.
<ftpd> W sensie starsi/mądrzejsi ode mnie wybrali.
<BlessJah> w sumie nawet cfengine bardziej mnie interesuje
<BlessJah> ewentualnie ansible, rex i fabric ale te tylko ze slyszenia
<ftpd> BlessJah: Mamy sobie takie narzędzie do inwentaryzacji i rozliczania hardware, Ralph (jest opensource, ralph.allegrogroup.com).
<ftpd> I w nim każdy host ma venture i rolę.
<ftpd> I na podstawie tego puppet nakłada manifesty.
<BlessJah> fajne
<ftpd> Także jak chcę przerobić 10 hostów obrazkowych na wwwsy, zaznaczam je w ralphie, zmieniam venture/role, klikam 'deploy' i idę na fajkę.
<BlessJah> tak to powinno działać
<ftpd> Przeinstalują się + zostanie nałożony nowy manifest.
<ftpd> No i clouda mamy, openstacka.
<ftpd> Tam na podstawie hostname i nazwy projektu też jest nakładany manifest.
<ftpd> A nazwa projektu jest zaszyta w dns
<ftpd> w sensie mam hosta allegro-www1.allegro-prod.cloud.reszta.domeny
<ftpd> i ENC wie, ze ma z modulu allegro_prod nalozyc manifest www
<ftpd> Takie tam. Trochę nam zajęło przygotowanie tego i zrobienie, żeby się to stało standardem.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Ale teraz jest spoko.
<ftpd> ansible to widzialem, ze sieciowcy testuja.
<BlessJah> wlasnie mnie zastanawia z jednej strony jak sie ta piatka w enterprise spisuje, o ile sie spisuje, a z drugiej czy cos sie nadaje do amatorskiego zastosowania
<BlessJah> puppet jest bardzo przyjemny, czytelny i intuicyjny jezyk, a do tego wystarczy tasma i sznurek zeby to postawic
<BlessJah> tfu, git, cronjob i prosty skrypcik
<drathir> ftpd: obrazki przez jakis cdn puszczane czy w polsce nie bardzo sie to stosuje?
<ftpd> Co co Ci cronjob?
<ftpd> Przecież puppet agent sam się wywołuje co 30 min.
<ftpd> drathir: obrazki hostujemy sami. Mamy swoje rozwiązania do tego.
<BlessJah> ftpd: wlasnie po to zeby nie miec agenta ani mastera, jest repo gita i puppet apply
<BlessJah> ftpd: studenckie rozwiazanie na dwie maszyny
<ftpd> BlessJah: Wiesz, ja na pryatnym vpsie mam konfigurację z puppeta.
<BlessJah> o, to, to wlasnie
<ftpd> Bo mi milion razy łatwiej backupować. Zamiast pamiętać o tysiącach plików rozsianych po filesystemie backupuję /etc/puppet/modules/insomniac
<ftpd> W site.pp include insomniac
<ftpd> i tyle
<BlessJah> bardzo przyjemni sie w tym pisze
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-15
<Morllow> Witam
<Ashiren> ohayo
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-16
<jacekowski> 1st
<kazia> alo:)
<kazia> mint zainstalowany na kompie 'ticzerki' ;)
<kazia> mam pytanko, jaki soft bedzie potrzebny do tablicy multimedialnej?
<BlessJah> tego nie wie nikt, poza nauczycielami stosującymi takie gadżety
<BlessJah> a, google też wie
<kazia> znaczy sie jest czy nie ma jakis soft w miare uniwersalny? Ja nigdy nie mialam do czynienia z taka tablica
<BlessJah> my tym bardziej
<Voldenet> kazia: z doświadczenia wiem, że proste narzędzia w rodzaju painta dość sobie dobrze radzą
<Voldenet> najpopularniejsze do iwb chyba jest sankore
<jacekowski> normalnie z taka tablica przychodzi caly soft
 * drathir tam tylko projektory i rzutniki pamieta...
<drathir> a tablice to tylko w uzytku z kreda/pisakami...
<kazia> co zrobisz... zapyam co tam jest za soft do tego moze i jest na linuxa
<kazia> musze uciekac
<kazia> milego dnia :)
<jacekowski> a ja pamietam rzucanie kreda w tablice
<jacekowski> i jak sie nauczyciel wkurwil jak raz dostal rykoszetem
<drathir> jacekowski: albo cala biala tablica jak nauczyciel scieral to po tym bialy byl od pylu, bo mokra gabka gorzej bylo, bo tylko sie wszystko rozmazywalo...
<BlessJah> słaba tablica po prostu
<BlessJah> jak ja dawno kredy w ręku nie miałem
<drathir> to stare jak swiat tablice byly, plus calej bialej, ze krede trzeba bylo przynosic, bo skrawki zostawaly i znow dodatkowy czas... albo dobre jak czasem kreda byla gorsza w pewnym miejscu i piszczala piszac to wiekszosc osob skrecalo od dzwieku... ale fakt /me tez dawno kredy nie trzymal...
<drathir> w sensie calej bialej-zamazanej od kredy...
<isthisreallife> czesc
<jacekowski> nie ma takiego numeru
<jacekowski> kanal jest zamkniety
<gjm> dokładnie
<szkodnica> bry wieczor
<gjm> cześć, szkodnica :)
<szkodnica> gjm, :)
<drathir> witam...
<szkodnica> co slychac w tej czesci internetow? ;)
<gjm> jak nie masz kredytu we frankach, to chyba raczej wszystko dobrze
<tofo1> gjm, a masz jakis w innej walucie?
<szkodnica> coolerka se szukam
<szkodnica> kupilam wreszcie obudowe, ale po zlozeniu okazalo sie, ze dysk sie nie miesci :P
<szkodnica> jakies 3-4mm
<drathir> szkodnica: a gumowka troszke umodelowac...
<szkodnica> ale co umodelowac?
<drathir> a z ciekawosci tak na serio to dysk normalne mocowanie czy boczne?
<szkodnica> to mini itx
<szkodnica> takie 20x20x7cm
<szkodnica> mam zwykly cvooler boxowy od procka
<drathir> czyli kaplica, /me nie lubi takiej ciasnoty ;/ a i latwo czesci pouszkadzac...
<gjm> na szczęście nie mam w ogóle
<szkodnica> drathir, ale ja mam alergie na laptopy i potrzebowalam czegos bardziej mobilnego, niz moj wielki kloc :)
<drathir> szkodnica: a pobawic sie z pi pi...
<drathir> fajna sprawa choc kosmicznej mocy to nie ma...
<drathir> ale do kieszeni sie zmiesci...
<szkodnica> drathir, mi wystarczy, ze komp sie miesci do torebki..
<szkodnica> poza ytm docelowo ma zawisnac na monitorze
<szkodnica> czyli nie bedzie zabierac miejsc na malenkim biurku
<gjm> >pi
<gjm> why would you even
<drathir> gjm: pi chyba najtansze...
<szkodnica> drathir, hm..
<szkodnica> plyta 230
<szkodnica> procek tez cos kolo tego
<szkodnica> stary dysk ssd dostalam od kumpla za darmo (60GB)
<szkodnica> ram mialam
<gjm> najtańsze i naj**ujowsze
<drathir> szkodnica: a widziales j1900?
<szkodnica> obudowa z "wieszakiem' (czy jak sie to tam nazywa) na allegro chyba 60
<drathir> o ile dobrze pamietam...
<drathir> widzialas*
<szkodnica> ja mam Athlon 5350
<gjm> szkodnica: koszyczkiem?
<szkodnica> gjm nie znam sie ;)
<szkodnica> ja kompy skladam tak jakos na czuja :D
<szkodnica> i jakos zawsze wszystko pasuje
<gjm> jak wkładasz w dobrą dziurkę, to zawsze pasuje
<drathir> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Q1900DC-ITX/
<drathir> vesa*
<drathir> mocowanie...
<szkodnica> a
<szkodnica> okj :D
<szkodnica> a i jeszcze zasilacz uniwersalny do laptopa z oszoloma za 60zl :P
<szkodnica> i mam kompa za 500zl, ktorego moge zabrac ze soba wszedzie
<szkodnica> nie mowiac juz o tym, ze sadzac po ilosci pradu, ktora bierze mozna powiedziec, ze chodzi na powietrze ;)
<szkodnica> ale teraz ten cooler. ech
<drathir> nie no tam jakas katane moze...
<szkodnica> brb, chyba cos wymyslilam
<drathir> choc one chyba tez szerokie...
<szkodnica> moje rozwiazanie tymczasowe zadzialalo ;)
<szkodnica> przynajmniej an razie dziala
<szkodnica> przymocowalam wentylator do gornego panelu obudowy
<szkodnica> jest teraz co prawda przesuniety o kil;ka mm w stosunku do radiatora
<szkodnica> ale nie powinno to chyba wuywolac zadnej katastrofy
<Stirlitz> co tam psujesz?
<Stirlitz> dobry :)
<Stirlitz> szkodnica, zmieniłeś płeć?
<szkodnica> Stirlitz, umm nie przypominam sobie :)
<szkodnica> a powinnam?
<Stirlitz> szkodnica, a nie byłaś kiedys szkodnikiem?
<szkodnica> czasem bywam ;)
<Stirlitz> był tu taki szkodnik, ale to dawno było więc to chyba nie ty.
<szkodnica> to ja
<Stirlitz> :)
<szkodnica> :)
<Ashiren> :(
<gjm> :(
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 https://i.imgur.com/8X8JuXo.jpg
<gjm> :3
<Stirlitz> zezuje
<szkodnica> to moje: http://i.imgur.com/1DlBC4I.jpg
<Ashiren> :3
<szkodnica> mial jeszcze brata, ale brat dal noge w pazdzierniku
<szkodnica> i juz nie wrocil
<gjm> :/
<Ashiren> :c
<szkodnica> podobno widziano go wielokrotnie w ogrodzie z tylu domu
<szkodnica> ale ja go nigdy tam nie spotkalam
<gjm> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/1454654_442042745900658_1391103961_n.jpg?oh=c4b2f1ff3381c8e7760d4b21adf1eaee&oe=552D5EAB&__gda__=1428293250_8a7e93a4168e7eb9cc01f7f658b0b106
<gjm> to jeden z moich dwóch
<gjm> https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10628302_577916532313278_8646082438338983684_n.jpg?oh=f0284a4fbb3afbb39a2f43db9184b33f&oe=5526D9C7
<gjm> a to mój w pracy
<szkodnica> masz kota w pracy?
<gjm> w sumie to jest kotka
<gjm> i jest jeszcze kot, łasik
<szkodnica> mhm
<szkodnica> my mielismy swinke morska
<szkodnica> ale HRy sie zorientowaly
<szkodnica> i wytkopaly prosiaka
<gjm> świnie
<szkodnica> nom
<szkodnica> tzn w sumie helpdesk mial
<szkodnica> ale zapuszczalo sie toto i do nas
<gjm> 2
<gjm> luzem chodziła?
<szkodnica> miala klatke
<szkodnica> ale czasem sobie lazila
<szkodnica> glownie po poludniou, kiedy nie bylo juz HRow i innych zrzed
<szkodnica> ale raz lska z HRow posiedziala dluzej i akurat musialo jej gniazdko od LANu pasc, kiedy prosiak byl "na wybiegu"
<szkodnica> wpadla do helpdesku i nakryla prosiaka jak sobie lezal szczesliwy na srodku
<gjm> oooj
<jacekowski> no to byly kanapki
<gjm> szczęśliwy prosiak :3
<gjm> nigdy nie miałem świnki morskiej
<szkodnica> ja tez nie
<szkodnica> nioe rozumiem koncepcji posiadania swinki morskiej, skoro na swiecie sa koty
<jacekowski> swinka morska potrzebuje jednej rzeczy, mleczykow
<jacekowski> dopoki sa mleczyki swinka jest szczesliwa
<jacekowski> psy>koty
<szkodnica> jacekowski, ile kotow miales?:)
<jacekowski> mam w rodzinie ludzi co sie kotami podniecaja
<jacekowski> wredne to
<szkodnica> nie o to pytalam
<jacekowski> nie mam zamiaru pasozyta miec
<szkodnica> ok, to juz wszystko wiadomo :)
 * szkodnica probuje rozebrac myszke, ale nie potrafi znalezc srubek
<szkodnica> choleram musieli pochowac pod slizgaczami chyba...
<szkodnica> no nic, jutro sie tym pobawie
<szkodnica> najwazniejsze, ze komp juz nie lezy w kawalkach na polce :)
<szkodnica> dobranoc Panstwu
<Stirlitz> próbowała rozebrać myszkę?
<gjm> hihi
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, może mieczyki?
<Stirlitz> jak morska to powinna mieczyki bardziej...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-17
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/gkpjZLY.jpg
<Ashiren> :p https://i.imgur.com/5Pdtmpg.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/W6uQL7r.png
<Ashiren> aww https://i.imgur.com/832B3Nk.jpg
<Zippa> witam
<mati75> zlot debili się zaczyna
<CookieM> tutaj?
<m477> Zippa\o/
<CookieM> believe it or not but... http://i.imgur.com/7FtRy2z.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8428187136/hE2BDF9B1/
<CookieM> http://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2015/01/c97270998ae9c30474cf0f2ad279a376.jpg
<pcctw> Ashiren, uwielbiam ogladac zdjecia od ciebie - dzieki ;)
<pcctw> CookieM, to chyba jakis fotomontaż :p
<CookieM> no
<pcctw> mati75, no ty juz jestes :p
<mati75> pcctw: ciii
<pcctw> too late :p
<Ashiren> aw https://i.imgur.com/4qgBqpa.jpg
<Stirlitz> i tak śmierdzą, wszystkie bez wyjatku
<pcctw> Stirlitz, jak kazde zwierzeta... ludzie tez
<pcctw> to nie smrod - to zapach specyficzny dla gatunku
<Quintasan> siema
<pcctw> hej
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-18
<BlessJah> /http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qzeflmJvEU&t=0m36s
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-20
<Ashiren> 1st
<firemark> Ashiren: szybko dzisiaj
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-21
<Kwa> hej ubunciaki
<Kwa> wiem, że lekko poza tematem ale znacie jakieś irce związane z prawem?
<firemark> pewnie ktos sie na kanale wikipedi znajdzie co zna prawo
<firemark> znaczy pytanie co chcesz o prawie wiedziec bo to dość szeroka wiedza, moze ktos bedzie znac
<Kwa> prawo pracy, wypowiadanie umów i te sprawy
<gjm> #prawo
<Kwa> byłem tam, na #lewo też nikogo nie ma :<
<shpaq> Kwa: to nie jest specjalnie skomplikowane
<Kwa> a już sobie nawet poradziłem :)
<Bonn333> Nie spać, zwiedzać...
<Avk> czesc
<Avk> nie było mnie tu z  5 lat.
<Avk> ktoś jest tu jeszcze ze starej ekipy?
<mati75> przerwałeś idlowanie
<Avk> trudno
<Avk> Bywał tutaj niegdyś nauczyciel geografii z Poznania
<Avk> znacie takiego?
<Avk> nicka juz nie pamietam
<qermit> pewnie chodzilo o czestera
<firemark> 5 lat…
<firemark> ja nie pamietam ludzi co byli 5 lat temu :P
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-22
<pwg> http://asset-8.soupcdn.com/asset/15698/4765_8fa0_520.jpeg top kek
<pwg> co ten internet
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-23
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/IDdzt2d.jpg
<Bodzioslaw> CATZ \o/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/bmAklcV.jpg
<TheNumb> arch gnuj
<TheNumb> kde dalej nie działa
<TheNumb> jak żyć
<tobiasz29> żalić sę na Archa na #gentoo-pl
<gjm> tak
<TheNumb> tak
<CookieM> waszczykowski live na bbc world news
<TheNumb> kto?
<CookieM> no, pisowski ministrant spraw zagranicznych
<Ashiren> :D https://i.imgur.com/HjaOq8u.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a1Md3oG_460svwm.webm
<Ashiren> aww https://i.imgur.com/r10DELd.jpg
<firemark> Ashiren: nie dałes :3
<Ashiren> i nie domyslisles sie ze to kot?
<firemark> ja automatycznie na twoje linki nie wchodzę
<firemark> ale juz mi powiedziales ze to ok
<firemark> *kot
<gjm> kot == ok
<gjm> firemark: i gdzie twój op?
<firemark> gjm: no nie dałeś mi na stałe :P
<korneek> pomozecie skonfigurowac wvdial dla iplus?
<gjm> nie
<tobiasz29> :>
<Ashiren> tak
<Ashiren> ale juz poszedl ;/
<Bonn333> Ashiren i jego koteły ;v
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/z8hqkoA.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-24
<inwigilator> firemark, jestes aresztowany
<Bodzioslaw> o cholera, inwigilacja
 * Bodzioslaw hides.
<firemark> wuuut
<firemark> za co
<drathir> no, no... ++ 12:29 -!- CookieM [~tomek@afla203.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl] has quit [Quit: Never look down on  someone unless you're helping them up.]
<drathir> w sensie quit message...
<firemark> złamałem zasadę tysiąc razy. Co teraz?
<drathir> firemark: poor ppls... ;/
<drathir> firemark: and shame on You... ^^
<firemark> no cóż
<drathir> firemark: zartuje oczywiscie...
<firemark> drathir: spoko, i tak bym się nie przejął :-)
<tobiasz29> :x ... jaką zasadę?   :?
<firemark> tobiasz29: quitmsg cookiem
<tobiasz29> aa...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-17
<probo> witam
<probo> jest ktos
<gjm> No nie wiem.
<probo> gjm pomoz
<d42> xD
<probo> grub mi sie sypnal
<d42> to go napraw xD
<gjm> To ma sens.
<probo> zrobilem chroot zrobilem grub2-install dev/disk
<probo> ale uruchama mi sie minimal grub i musze pisac set root=disk set prefix=
<probo> aby uruchomic system
<gjm> A zrobiłeś update?
<probo> tak
<probo> ale mam fedore wiec chodzi o grub2-mkconfig -o grub.cfg
<d42> a ten config wrzucasz na pewno w dobre miejsce?
<probo> tak na artycje EFI
<d42> no ja generalnie przegapiłem rewolucje efi ,_,
<probo> sprobowac do katalogu grub2?
<d42> ale za moich czasów to było w /boot
<probo> boot/efi/EFI/fedora/grub.cfg
<probo> w sumie nie probowalem wygenerowac do /boot/grub2
<d42> spróbuj, conajwyżej nie będzie działać dalej xD
<d42> a najlepiej to przeczytaj w internecie
<probo> czytalem i cokolwiek nie robie caly czas jest minimal grub
<drathir> /boot/efi powinno byc zamontowane z /dev/efs
<drathir> i /boot osobno najlepiej...
<dweller> kekco
<Telesfor> Hej, mam pytanko (a właściwie dwa) odrobinę nie na temat, ale myślę, ze potraficie mi pomóc :-)
<Telesfor> otóż, jak mam schowac swój adres email i w jaki sposób mogę ukryc w komendzie whois liste kanałów na których jestenm zalogowany?
<Telesfor> sorrrki, nie email tylko IP
<Telesfor> niestety, mój angielski nie jest najlepszy, więc odowoływanie się do angielskich forów czy instrukcji nie bardzo wchodzi u mnie w grę
<Telesfor> :-(
<Telesfor> czy ktoś może mi pomóc?
<Telesfor> plissssss :-)
<BlessJah> musisz iść na #freenode i poprosić
<Hard_vard> Masz zarejestrowany nick?
<gjm> Jakbyś miał rozum i godność człowieka, to byś sprawdził.
<Telesfor> tak, mam zarejestrowany
<Telesfor> od dawna zresztą
<gjm> A jaki mail chesz chować?
<Telesfor> IP, pomyiiłem się
<gjm> 18:17 [freenode] !! Telesfor [~Telesfor@gangster.toya.net.pl]
<gjm> A co tu chować.
<gjm> Ale jeśli chcesz, to tak jak wyżej, musisz wejść na #freenode i poprosić maskę.
<gjm> o
<Telesfor> no właśnie, sęk w tym że nie gadam po angolsku
<gjm> Wbijasz na kanał, i pytasz kogoś z opem: Hello, may I have and unaffiliated cloak?
<Telesfor> thx :-)
<Telesfor> a jak mogę ukryć listę kanałów na któ¶ych jestem w polecenkiu who is?
<gjm> an, nie and
<gjm> Nie musisz. Domyślnie jest ustawione +i.
<gjm> Pokazuje Ci, bo robisz /whois na sobie.
<Telesfor> czyli innym nie pokazuje?
<gjm> Tylko te, na których jesteście razem
<gjm> Ale to chyba logiczne.
<Telesfor> aha, super :-)
<gjm> 18:17 [freenode] !!  channels : #ubuntu-pl
<Telesfor> dzięki za pomoc :-)
<gjm> Spoko.
<Telesfor> Załatwione, dzięki za pomoc :-)
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-18
<TheNumb> gnujh
<Hard_vard> h => m
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-20
<user000> Hej, mam problem - zainstalowałem apacha 2.4.10 i PHP 5.6.29-0+deb8u1 - <? php phpinfo(); ?> pokazuje pustą stronę. Już nie wiem w czym problem. żadnych błędów w logach
<Dread> na pewno żadnych błędów?
<user000> przynajmniej w logach
<Dread> włącz sobie phpowe warningi w configu
<user000> php.ini? włączone
<Dread> to zacznie Ci pluć jadem
<Dread> no to coś zrąbałeś między pehapem, a apaczem
<Ashiren> a to nie <?php ... ?>
<Ashiren> tj. bez spacji
<user000> o kurde
<user000> sprawdzę
<user000> ale nie spoko - mam dobrze
<user000>  <? phpinfo(); ?>
<Ashiren> <?php nie <?, jak pamietam <? bylo deprecated
<Ashiren> a jak napiszesz w konsoli php strona.php to dziala?
<user000> kod
<user000> php -r index.php PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected end of file in Command line code on line 1
<Ashiren> oO
<user000> php index.php <? phpinfo(); ?>
<Dread> <?php phpinfo(); ?> jest poprawne
<Dread> tak jak napisałem
<Dread> <? php już nie
<Ashiren> php index.php, u mnie dziala, w pliku mam <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<Ashiren> u ciebie ta komenda powinna pyknac
<Ashiren> bardziej spodziewalbym sie zgrzytow php <-> apache
<user000> dziwne bo <?php phpinfo(); ?> działa
<user000> a to coś się zmieniło?
<Ashiren> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/PHP#Sk.C5.82adnia
<user000> ok, dziekowac
<prs> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-21
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lg1hnyP3QV1qfyzelo1_1280.jpg
<gjm> :3
<Ashiren> :3 http://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2017/01/cd6694db9c4f66b078108613ed407635.jpg
<prs> ziomeczki, jeżeli mam dysk z ubuntu 14.04 zaszyfrowany domyślnym ubuntowym setupem + zaszyfrowany też home, to jak się to prawilnie odszyfrowywuje?
<prs> bo dysk to się montuje fajne, klikam dwa razy i wpisać hasło trzeba i jest oke.
<prs> ale home się tak nie robi. ,_,
<d42> crypttab na kiju?
<prs> nie wiem co to, ja tu tylko klikam.
<prs> w sensie, ubuntu ma w setupie magiczne 'kliknij tu żeby zaszyfrować', więc liczyłem na to, że ma też magicnze 'kliknij tu żeby odzyskać wpisując hasło na innym komputerze' ;)
<d42> co to wgl
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/9001616384/hA54CF0D9/
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/8nvS4IE.gifv
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-22
<gjm> hm
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-15
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> wiem ze nie sobota, ale special dla malutka: https://i.imgur.com/K9YWnXI.gifv
<malutka> aaaawwwwwww <3 dzięki Ashiren :D przypomina mi się, że mój też nie znosił stóp :3 \o/ śliczniusi kotuś na początek dnia <3
<gjm> zupełnie jak moja ruda
<PreZeS> czesc
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-16
<malutka> o/
<bartek> \0/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-17
<malutka> o/
<totalizator>  \o
<AW71> Cześć
<AW71> Znacie może jakiś kanał o fotografii?
<Ashiren> oO
<malutka> :o
<AW71> Dzięki za wyczerpujące odpowiedzi :D
<shuman> :)
<firemark> AW71: rotfl
<firemark> AW71: kanały irc są generalnie umierające
<firemark> zostali tylko starzy ludzie programisci oraz… studenci
<AW71> firemark: póki ostatni użytkownik nie odejdzie, będą żyły
<AW71> firemark: to trzeba zachęcać młodziaków
<firemark> mi się juz nie chce generalnie
<AW71> firemark: niewiele trzeba
<AW71> wiele osób nawet nie wie, że jest coś takiego jak irc
<AW71> a być może chętnie by poznało
<firemark> a bywa
<firemark> ja nie umiem znaleźć masy krytycznej
<firemark> bo wiesz… zeby kanał miał być żywy to ktoś musi pisać na nim, a kto bedzie na nim pisać jak nic się nie dzieje :P
<AW71> ten kanał trochę ma już taką naturę, ale zajrzyj na taki #towarzyski w sieci pirc.pl — tam się zawsze dużo dzieje
<AW71> Zazwyczaj pod wieczór jest spory ruch
<AW71> No i mamy fajną właścicielkę ;)
<firemark> pirc.pl
<firemark> nigdy nie byłem…
<AW71> polecam
<firemark> slyszałem tylko legendy :P to chyba ten czas wpaść
<AW71> no pewnie
<firemark> albo i byłem… 15 lat temu :P
<firemark> kiedy irce znałem z gazet Click czy coś
<AW71> to może inny #towarzyski był :P
<AW71> największy ruch jest zazwyczaj po 21.00
<AW71> kiedy właścicielka jest
<firemark> wat
<AW71> hmm?
<firemark> czy to jest jeden z tych kanałów gdy sie wszyscy odzywają gdy się pojawia kobieta?
<AW71> eeee
<firemark> zawsze mam wrażenie, że kobieta na kanale jest traktowana jak Bożek :D
<AW71> nie wiem
<firemark> malutka: co nie?
<AW71> jest tam kilka kobiet
<AW71> ale chyba są mniejszością, to fakt
<AW71> czasem rzeczywiście jest cicho jak na pustyni
<AW71> ale są dni, że gadają bez przerwy ;)
<firemark> to chyba mnie zachęciłeś :P
<AW71> wpadaj, jak masz ochotę
<AW71> ja ostatnio rzadziej bywam, ale bywały dni, że codziennie praktycznie siedziałem
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-18
<firemark> heh :) ja dziennie co robię to uruchamiam shella z ircem :D
<firemark> codziennie od wielu lat
<firemark> w pracy zwykle mam osobny ekran na irc :P
<AW71> firemark: jakiego klienta używasz?
<firemark> irssi
<AW71> też mam
<firemark> to fajnie :P
<AW71> ostatnio jednak z Pidgina głównie korzystam
<firemark> lol, to żyje?
<AW71> … bo mam konta Jabbera i w jednym miejscu wszystko mam
<AW71> jakoś żyje
<firemark> heh, kiedyś google wspierał jabbera
<AW71> nie jest to program idealny, ale…
<firemark> no ale skreślili, szkoda
<AW71> wielkie firmy "wspierają" jak im się opłaca
<AW71> nie warto na nich polegać
<AW71> ten ich Jabber nie był ataki znowu 100% Jabberowy
<firemark> no nie, ale nie musiałem wchodzić na stronę :)
<AW71> A używasz Jabbera obecnie?
<firemark> nie mam po co
<AW71> dlaczego?
<firemark> bo nie mam z kim tam generalnie pisać
<AW71> Nie masz w ogóle znajomych czy jak?
<firemark> auć :D
<firemark> good point :P
<AW71> eee
<AW71> jak chcesz, mogę Cię dodać do rostera. Będzie Ci raźniej ;)
<firemark> resztka została na ircach, reszta wyemigrowała na na fb
<AW71> ja tam nie mam fb
<AW71> szkoda mi życia :D
<firemark> taa
<AW71> serio
<firemark> tylko u mnie to było do tego stopnia, że ludzie przestali mnie na imprezy zapraszać
<firemark> "bo nie mam fb i nie mamy jak cię dodać"
<AW71> a oni mieli Jabbera?
<AW71> Jak nie, to nie istnieją
<firemark> :D gadu gadu i naszą klasę w przeszłości
<AW71> proste :D
<AW71> musisz się postawić
<AW71> Jak ja to zrobiłem
<firemark> mi tam fb kiedyś brakuje generalnie, bo sobie zamknąłem okno na świat
<AW71> Jak ktoś chce ze mną popisać, to dobrze wie jak :)
<firemark> zwłaszcza jak się robi eventy
<AW71> Nie popieram czegoś takiego jak FB
<firemark> tylko ilu nas takich jest :)
<firemark> traktowani jak dziwacy :P
<AW71> nie podoba mi się to wywieranie presji na osoby, które nie mają tam konta
<AW71> przepraszam bardzo, ale nie jest ważne jak ktoś o Tobie myśli, tylko jak Ty sam o sobie myślisz
<firemark> w sumie są fajne absurdy, z ankiet z niektórych krajów wynika, że ludzie nie mają internetu, ale mają konto na fb (?)
<AW71> taką zasadą się kieruję
<AW71> haha
<AW71> Ja uznaję w komunikacji tylko otwarte standardy: Jabber, IRC, e-mail
<AW71> na nic innego nikt mnie nie namówi
<AW71> trzeba asertywnie :)
<firemark> no ale sam przyznaj, jak to zamyka okno na świat
<AW71> nie doświadczyłem
<AW71> serio
<firemark> mnie generalnie przeraża, że internet właściwie się podzielił na 4~5 korporacji
<AW71> Mam osoby, którym na mnie zależy i one znają sposób na kontakt ze mną
<firemark> i to jest tak dobry podział, że jak ktoś wyskkakuje z dobrym pomysłem 'lol, kupmy go' i koniec sprawy :P
<firemark> AW71: w sumie podoba mi się twoje podejście
<AW71> Microsoft, Google, Facebok i ?
<firemark> Amazon
<AW71> no tak
<AW71> dobranoc
<gjm> \o
<malutka> o/
<malutka> firemark, tak :3
<AW71> cześć
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-19
<gjm> \o
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-20
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/oTCdMc99ohbKGyIIWAAoIshWUvFlEol3Hz7NOdnoR4g.jpg?w=614&s=681b1c53409f76024d232f5bc92c8ab5
<malutka> o/
<malutka> awwww <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/Yj9jwISreHpyowzAJN4vSZV1wz_EAG2xhvayaTZB8hY.jpg?w=432&s=5c32876a1a8942c2dfb08f67d8050b6d
<malutka> awwww <3 :*
<Ashiren> :3 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6yngs4woPw
<malutka> xD
<gjm> \o
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.imgur.com/zCqpUpD.jpg
<malutka> <3 <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/ID89qT_2ktSwuD3aj32IBA4S-sTxikea9qTDlTBE_i0.jpg?w=576&s=67565baca5ed2c27f85d69b526b70f52
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.redditmedia.com/w0nXel8GHl1MemgI4qY10OnxIQ6wQ4nfDb1BCOCACZ8.jpg?w=576&s=f01968b80d69c0fc01002482c90ac30b
<malutka> <3 koleżanki
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/sK8MR_l_kkaxSyaFSx1NRXn6_W2xbdG7BW5hlQUmGGE.jpg?w=576&s=84dee53e39c1aa4d3b978078ac4fbd5a
<malutka> :o <3 mocarz!
<Ashiren> kotarz
<malutka> :* moj
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-21
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<gjm> Cześć.
#ubuntu-pl 2020-01-16
<malutka> o/
<lami07[m]> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-01-17
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<lami07[m]> Dzień dobry
<malutka> o/
<lami07[m]> O/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-01-18
<mikser> dobry wieczór czy jak tam macie strefe czasową
<mikser> mam taki problem bo chce zrobić tak aby podłaczyc 9 monitorów 3x3 i i puścić vlc w fullscreena i jak to zrobić 3x quadro p400
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/m8g5iy8569a41.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/eonxzt/friendly_stray_morning_greetings/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/0vv5pin4aeb41.jpg
<malutka> aaawwww
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/p0g0w1nc0gb41.jpg
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://preview.redd.it/j0epbd2eqz841.jpg?width=640&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=ca5f578e9aab33c55e1b004cf770246663124a18
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/1jck36xsmjb41.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2020-01-19
<malutka> o/
